# Ohio Rut Update Board 2018



## Tiggie_00

Welcome to the Ohio Rut Update Board 2018-2019. Let's have an awesome year. 

http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/hunting/white-tailed-deer-hunting/


----------



## LongbowLogan

Did some public land scouting yesterday but couldn't seem to get away from sign of people!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanrambo24

Stud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

*pics*







Checked cameras this morning Tiggie…have 3 that should grow into shooters!!! Bring on DEER SEASON!!! Glad you are doing this again this year!Missed this guy last November…still can't sleep!


----------



## IClark

Just got my bow buck back from taxidermist this past Friday. Put out some more trophy rocks and just set my first trail camera. Here in a couple of weeks I'll be running at least 6.


----------



## eskimoohunt

I’m in

Going in November


----------



## backstraps01

Looking forward to following along and joining in the fun this year. Didnt even make it to Ohio last year, but MAN the cameras I had soaking (that didnt get stolen) really produced a few good'uns!


----------



## WEEGEE

i,m in too!


----------



## sjj1856

I'm in to see how everyone does this year. I hope to improve upon the slow season that I had last year. No cameras out yet but I have been seeing fawns while out and about so we know the rut happened last year!!! I just didn't get a nice buck in front of me. This year will be different.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

I hear the Amish are training their youngins to shoot this summer so they can kill more deer with the new laws.


----------



## #1Buckslayer

I'm in for the season!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Lets see our trail cams


----------



## zjung

Been a follower for a couple years. I’m in this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

In for the ride again this year. Let's see the growth on the Trail pictures


----------



## zjung

Pulled some cameras after work today. Got some bucks showing great potential. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Nice deer zjung,
I am so far behind this year. Usually I've already checked cameras, hung a stand or 2. My job is really getting in the way of my life!


----------



## zjung

RH1 said:


> Nice deer zjung,
> I am so far behind this year. Usually I've already checked cameras, hung a stand or 2. My job is really getting in the way of my life!


You ain’t lying. I just graduated college in May and started my future career, and I’m struggling to find time to get all the things done I’d normally have done by now! But I’m happy with my first card pull!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

My home in Pennsylvania just went under contract today and I'm actively looking for a house with 15+ acres in Ohio, preferably in Harrison, Jefferson or Carroll County. Hoping to be living in Ohio before archery season. It's been my dream to own and hunt my own property.


----------



## IClark

tyepsu said:


> My home in Pennsylvania just went under contract today and I'm actively looking for a house with 15+ acres in Ohio, preferably in Harrison, Jefferson or Carroll County. Hoping to be living in Ohio before archery season. It's been my dream to own and hunt my own property.


Jefferson got clobbered last year with cwd.


----------



## murphy31

IClark said:


> Jefferson got clobbered last year with cwd.


EHD not CWD. It'll bounce back. Not for a few years thought.


----------



## IClark

murphy31 said:


> EHD not CWD. It'll bounce back. Not for a few years thought.


Yeah that's what I meant


----------



## tyepsu

Some areas got hit worse than others. The 3 bucks I had targeted last year in Jefferson County (Richmond area) all made it through.


----------



## ohiobbc123

Got out this weekend to get some off season stuff done with the great weather we had. Also got a couple good bucks on film while doing some evening scouting. Can't wait for deer season!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

*Lots of bucks for 2018*



















How about these???


----------



## heli-m hunter

In again this year


----------



## LongbowLogan

Got this guy on camera for the first time, looks like a younger buck but never got a broadside pic of him. Looks like he's going to be wide with a split brow and a extra point on his left side but he's lacking mass. Hoping to get some more pics of him soon and hoping he makes it through this season!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks Tiggie!! In for the long haul... I've got 4 cameras sitting on blocks for about 3-weeks now... got 2 more to go... if I could just find the time...!!!

Still bitter from last yr... gut shot a beauty.... hurts to even think about it... going to start warming up my string and 3d...

looking to give this guy some company this fall









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Cant wait to watch rut unfold state wide right here in this thread. I look forward to checking this thread multiple times a day as rut gets closer to see what's happening in the woods. Good luck to all my fellow ohio arrow slingers out there. Shoot straight and be safe. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh

I am definitely taking some time off during the rut this year to go hunting; hopefully we can somewhat narrow down the dates!


----------



## ohiobucks

One decent buck so far on the only camera I have set right now, 100 yards behind the house!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow he has some mass



ohiobucks said:


> One decent buck so far on the only camera I have set right now, 100 yards behind the house!
> 
> 
> View attachment 6540317


----------



## Schneeder




----------



## tyepsu

A few possible shooters.


----------



## J Demuth

Got a couple I’m hoping stick around and turn out good


----------



## WalleyeChop

Checking in


----------



## zjung

Pulled some cards today. Got a couple good ones but this guy is growing nicely










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967

They say the Ohio rut will be early this year. October 24th fo be exact. I only have 8 days to hunt the rut this year. Any ideas of what the best week might be?


----------



## cgs1967

I will be hunting southeast Ohio in Newcomerstown, Oh.


----------



## Meat

cgs1967 said:


> They say the Ohio rut will be early this year. October 24th fo be exact. I only have 8 days to hunt the rut this year. Any ideas of what the best week might be?


Be careful what “they” say because “they” often have no idea what “they” are talking about! 
For me here in SE Ohio, the few days surrounding Veteran’s Day are the peak of the rut. I always take time off during that week to give me a 4 day weekend to hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

I’ve seen good buck movement anywhere from the last week of October to thanksgiving. In my opinion, it’s impossible to accurately forecast when the best movement will be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

cgs1967 said:


> They say the Ohio rut will be early this year. October 24th fo be exact. I only have 8 days to hunt the rut this year. Any ideas of what the best week might be?


Who is they??? Rut is typically the same every year in it's respective regions. You start getting good pre rut activity during the last part of October, full rut in the latter part of the first week of November thru the second week and post rut up until about gun week. Maybe I'm crazy but that's how i've experienced it for the past 17 years I've been hunting Ohio. You always have some early chasing and such but you can count that the first 2 1/2 weeks of November being good rut activity. Just my .2 cents worth.


----------



## IClark




----------



## zjung

I’ve seen good buck movement anywhere from the last week of October to thanksgiving. In my opinion, it’s impossible to accurately forecast when the best movement will be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967

When I said "they said" it was in reference to deer and deer hunting with Charles Alzheimer.


----------



## cgs1967

I have been hunting in Ohio for 12 years. I have seen the best action either the first or second week of November. To me it seems like the largest bucks show up later in the rut. Usually, a cold front gets things going.


----------



## BBD1984

I tell you that week before gun season comes in... seems like there's always some monsters roaming around... look back at the last 2 years thread (2016 was better than 2017) and see when the thread started lighting up....I shot my last year on Nov 20th at 3pm... he was with a doe and ALL swelled up! 

Shot low.
O the pain and heartache!!!
[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

November 4 through 12 always seems to be when the big ones are on there feet the most where I'm at.


----------



## irishhacker

cgs1967 said:


> They say the Ohio rut will be early this year. October 24th fo be exact. I only have 8 days to hunt the rut this year. Any ideas of what the best week might be?


Don't plan your days off work around what "they" said..
If you got 8 days..I'd start it with the 2nd week of November.. (my opinion but read through the past few years of this thread)

Charlie hasn't been correct in ohio ever that I can remember 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967

irishhacker said:


> cgs1967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They say the Ohio rut will be early this year. October 24th fo be exact. I only have 8 days to hunt the rut this year. Any ideas of what the best week might be?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't plan your days off work around what "they" said..
> If you got 8 days..I'd start it with the 2nd week of November.. (my opinion but read through the past few years of this thread)
> 
> Charlie hasn't been correct in ohio ever that I can remember
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You are right! He isn't usually.


----------



## iwant2killbambi

I have permission to hunt a small patch of woods. Landowner has 18 acres, about 10 is this patch of woods but backs up to soybean fields. This is my most recent camera pull...If I can get these guys to come around during daylight hours I will be in business.


----------



## AmishArcher

Tagged! I'm in for this. Good luck guys.

Busy setting the table for this fall. Couple acres of food to put in yet.


----------



## BBD1984

Just got finished setting up my last two mineral licks..a little late, I know.... Look at the track on this dude  going to snag up one card from my hottest spot. Hopefully some good pictures to come!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

All yeah.... you might be a *******!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Not much to get excited about yet.... talk to land owner, guess there's a new guy hunting woods this year... likes to **** hunt and drive his jeep in the woods....

Should be an interesting year....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

tyepsu said:


> My home in Pennsylvania just went under contract today and I'm actively looking for a house with 15+ acres in Ohio, preferably in Harrison, Jefferson or Carroll County. Hoping to be living in Ohio before archery season. It's been my dream to own and hunt my own property.


Carroll county is a great place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

In for the rut.. I have off from October 19th till November 8th... based off trail camera pics all my action last year was middle of October till the first week in November. I have 7 cameras out total since the first of July have only got to check three.. all stands are hung and ready to go.. in those three cams I had a bunch of young deer that look promising and one big 6 point that looks like offspring from a big buck I had on camera last year.. will be checking all my cams Saturday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

*Pics*































Well I've got a few I'd shoot…But another month will tell the story on some up and commers!


----------



## tyepsu

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Carroll county is a great place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is and I'm under contract on a house with 18.5 acres and the current owner is going to introduce me to the neighbor that has over 500 acres he says I'll be allowed to hunt.


----------



## Tim/OH

Checking in fellas....I won’t be able to hunt hard this season like I did the last several seasons because of a new job I just started.

But I’m gonna hunt as much as I can



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck to everyone this season and please wear a harness...


Tim


----------



## chief razor

Tim/OH said:


> Checking in fellas....I won’t be able to hunt hard this season like I did the last several seasons because of a new job I just started.
> 
> But I’m gonna hunt as much as I can
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Congrats on the new job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Got vacation for rut again but who knows about opener and everything with the potential move for work finally coming into view.


----------



## Regohio

Going to be a great year!!! I put 3 cameras out in May I have 11000 pictures already!!! I average less than 10000 a year. I bet I hit 20000 this year. Can't Wait!


----------



## mtn3531

Some pics from our cams this year. Hope the weather and rut activity treats everyone better this year than it did last year.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

tyepsu said:


> Yes it is and I'm under contract on a house with 18.5 acres and the current owner is going to introduce me to the neighbor that has over 500 acres he says I'll be allowed to hunt.


What area of the county? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

chief razor said:


> Congrats on the new job!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you sir....


Tim


----------



## Schneeder

Hope to get some better pictures of him as this one is a little blurry. None the less he's top of the list at the moment and easy to identify.


----------



## bullybbq

This will be my ninth year hunting public land in Jackson county. I will be there October 31- November 11th this year.
I shot 3 wall hangers the last 3 years hunting in Ohio. This Florida boy is ready.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hahaha, That's 5 1/2 hours to view all those for 1 sec each.



Regohio said:


> Going to be a great year!!! I put 3 cameras out in May I have 11000 pictures already!!! I average less than 10000 a year. I bet I hit 20000 this year. Can't Wait!


----------



## rchristy

we are moving stands, putting in our food plot and putting up cameras this weekend. Have been feeding all summer. I hunt Coshocton County.


----------



## rchristy

Whatever works! I'll bet it's quiet in there!



BBD1984 said:


> All yeah.... you might be a *******!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

No kidding Tig…If they aren't interesting I quit saving the pics…only way to do it. Takes a whole night to go through the Pics.



Tiggie_00 said:


> Hahaha, That's 5 1/2 hours to view all those for 1 sec each.


----------



## RH1

I finally put a camera out last weekend.
Not good news at the farm tho,
Pipeline guys screwed up,the lane so no crops got planted and the landowner signed to have the woods choice cut. The cutting will take place sometime late summer through mid fall. Kinda bummed, opening day is also my 50th birthday and I was very excited for a sit over my favorite field but now its nothing but 5' tall weeds


----------



## bow_hunter1996

Following. Looking forward to November! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Man o man ... where did Sumner go!?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow, you gotta be ready for opening day




mtn3531 said:


> Some pics from our cams this year. Hope the weather and rut activity treats everyone better this year than it did last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Pulled a couple cameras on a new piece I just got permission for this year. Definitely some good ones!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

Checking in... Gonna pull cards on the 23rd and put up 2 stands. Already cleared paths and setup my practice stand. My itch has kicked in and hopefully can redeem myself this year. Rut was a downer for me last year. Hoping I get a photo of this guy this year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

*Starting to Happen!*


----------



## Regohio

*pics*


----------



## RH1

This is the best deer I've got on camera so far this year


----------



## BBD1984

Just got word, I lost one of my prime hunting spots this year.... pretty bummed, hunted it for over 10 years... killed and seen some beauties...I've got 2 ladder stands and a camera I've got to pull now....Contacted a local whitetails property realtor to see if he knew of any land for lease.... probably end up paying a mint no doubt....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jbark1332

Nothing worse than loosing property as scarce as it is. Have had it happen to me a few times over the years due to sales. Hope you find another! Great thread and looking forward to another year of ohio bow hunting with my boys! 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Com'on Ohio Boys…lets get some Chatter going! It Will Be Opening day Before We Know it!


----------



## cgs1967

40 days until the season opens.😁


----------



## TheKingofKings

Time is going by pretty quick. Will be here before we know it.


----------



## BBD1984

Just seen a real Beauty eating out in an AG field with some doe's... Planning on pulling my cards tomorrow. HOPEFULLY Mr Big is not camera shy 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I'll be closing this Friday on a property in eastern Carroll County. It's 18.5 acres and I've already gained permission to hunt the 500+ acres from the neighboring landowner. Does anyone know of any good taxidermist and/or deer processors in eastern Carroll County or western columbiana County? I just want to be prepared, if I'm fortunate to be successful.


----------



## RH1

Here is a couple tuscarawas county bucks.
I turn 50 on opening day, what a birthday present one of these bucks would be.


----------



## Meat

tyepsu said:


> I'll be closing this Friday on a property in eastern Carroll County. It's 18.5 acres and I've already gained permission to hunt the 500+ acres from the neighboring landowner. Does anyone know of any good taxidermist and/or deer processors in eastern Carroll County or western columbiana County? I just want to be prepared, if I'm fortunate to be successful.


I don’t know the answers to your questions, but wanted to say congrats on the purchase and permission of the property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

tyepsu said:


> I'll be closing this Friday on a property in eastern Carroll County. It's 18.5 acres and I've already gained permission to hunt the 500+ acres from the neighboring landowner. Does anyone know of any good taxidermist and/or deer processors in eastern Carroll County or western columbiana County? I just want to be prepared, if I'm fortunate to be successful.


That is awesome you got permission on that 500ac, also congrats on the new home and property. As far as an amazing taxidermist not to far away, look up Wildlife by Design. Matt does amazing work and is not that far away from you. I promise you will not be disappointed.


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Here is a couple tuscarawas county bucks.
> I turn 50 on opening day, what a birthday present one of these bucks would be.
> View attachment 6584635
> 
> View attachment 6584637
> 
> View attachment 6584641


That 3rd pic is a stud!!! Would love to tag out on a 140"+ by mid-Oct and have the rest of Fall to kick back and relax and do some fishing!!! 

Is that really asking that much....!!?? [emoji2]🤞[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Tuning in from highland county again this year. Good luck to all of you. Here's a pic from a trail camera I checked today. It will be the last time I go there until I hunt there.














Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

bmwlife1976 said:


> Tuning in from highland county again this year. Good luck to all of you. Here's a pic from a trail camera I checked today. It will be the last time I go there until I hunt there.
> View attachment 6587269
> View attachment 6587271
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Good luck on that dude...a stud


----------



## blazinsoles

Checking in from hocking county









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Some gorgeous deer being posted up

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## keith307

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Checked 4 out 5 cameras last night... my son and I walked up on a bachelor party of 4 mature bucks.... took a really sweet video of them over 3 minutes long. Love this BIG 9 ... love him even more if he was on my wall, say by October[emoji120][emoji6]









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918

Looking forward to the season and following along again from Morgan county.


----------



## Muzzy Remington

After reading these posts I believe if a lot of you guys would focus on late season for Bucks that you have patterend and put on your hit list, you might find that the late season can be more predictable for taking these bucks, I'm not suggesting that you don't hunt the rut , I'm saying you will be surprised what can happen in late season if you stick w/ it till the end ..🙏🏻


----------



## IClark




----------



## IClark




----------



## DontworkforNS

Had pictures of these guys all last year and now I have nothing this year I know they made it through season with my last pic being February. Anyone have no good buck years?


----------



## BBD1984

Muzzy Remington said:


> After reading these posts I believe if a lot of you guys would focus on late season for Bucks that you have patterend and put on your hit list, you might find that the late season can be more predictable for taking these bucks, I'm not suggesting that you don't hunt the rut , I'm saying you will be surprised what can happen in late season if you stick w/ it till the end ..🙏🏻


You couldn't be more right....I talked to a local outfitter guide... who has a wall of trophies... he rather hunt in January extreme cold than the Rut...!

The only caveat to that is.... you MUST hunt over a food plot or a strong food source!

I'm not there yet... hopefully I can lock down a lease and set some up.... hunting woods that other ppl hunt... makes it not very attractive to invest in the property.....

However, I've considered paying the farmer to keep some crops standing....

With that said, I need to slip in and hang a couple hang-on stands.... I'm not a big hang-on guy.... gives me the willies being suspended only by a racket strap.... however this setup gives me NO other options.... other than maybe a ground blind...

Does anyone have suggestions to a middle of the road budget hang-on stand.... and how do you keep ppl from stealing 1st set of climbing sticks? 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DontworkforNS

Velvets off


----------



## DontworkforNS

Forgot to add these


----------



## IClark

DontworkforNS said:


> Forgot to add these
> View attachment 6599351
> View attachment 6599353


Thats cool. I got a pic of a buck with the velvet hanging off of his antlers. Found several rubs and tons of fresh scrapes already.


----------



## DontworkforNS

Horrible year for pics on my camera Idk whats up this year. Alot of does and fawns, all my bigger bucks from last 3 years didn't show yet. One little three or four year old is only one worth showing


----------



## Jnelly89

Finally joined this board! This is going to be a exciting year for me. Bought a house with 21 acres in lorain county. 2 stands and a blind out. Have a 10 acre sancutary. I just put a camera out behind my barn. Dont put cams by stands . Got this half rack so far. Will pass on him. Know there out there. Will keep updating. I allways start seeing movment first cold front in oct..


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> You couldn't be more right....I talked to a local outfitter guide... who has a wall of trophies... he rather hunt in January extreme cold than the Rut...!
> 
> The only caveat to that is.... you MUST hunt over a food plot or a strong food source!
> 
> I'm not there yet... hopefully I can lock down a lease and set some up.... hunting woods that other ppl hunt... makes it not very attractive to invest in the property.....
> 
> However, I've considered paying the farmer to keep some crops standing....
> 
> With that said, I need to slip in and hang a couple hang-on stands.... I'm not a big hang-on guy.... gives me the willies being suspended only by a racket strap.... however this setup gives me NO other options.... other than maybe a ground blind...
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions to a middle of the road budget hang-on stand.... and how do you keep ppl from stealing 1st set of climbing sticks?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've always invested in good hang on stands, lessens the chance of cheap hardware breaking. Millennium makes good stands, you can pick your price point. Heck, you can even use their receiver bracket with a chain instead of a strap if you're worried about a ratchet breaking. About all you can do with the sticks is take the first couple off and either hide them, or take them with you. Unless you shoot the first person who tries to steal them and leave the body as a warning to others lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigeclipse

mtn3531 said:


> I've always invested in good hang on stands, lessens the chance of cheap hardware breaking. Millennium makes good stands, you can pick your price point. Heck, you can even use their receiver bracket with a chain instead of a strap if you're worried about a ratchet breaking. About all you can do with the sticks is take the first couple off and either hide them, or take them with you. Unless you shoot the first person who tries to steal them and leave the body as a warning to others lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


if no thieves were involved would you ever consider using an regular house type ladder with your hang on versus sticks?


----------



## mtn3531

I know people who do, but I've also bought a bunch of the 20ft ladder sticks that if you get them on sale are $30-40 a set. Cheaper than losing a good house ladder in case a meth head wanders by. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Need some advice....

Thank the Lord I just landed a 24+ acre wood lot that hasn't been hunted in years and is in the middle of Big Buck country....I have sole hunting rights... been basically begging to hunt this for 3 years now and the farmer just soften up to it.... today! 

So should I grab my 5 trial cameras and 2 ladder stands that are else where and set them up now, or should I just hunt out of a climber and inch closer as I learn the deer throughout the season? 

So unbelievably excited, this place is amazing! But I want to play my cards right, cause even a dumb hunter can mess up a petting zoo!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

Climber first, learn the movement. Probably gonna have to set up a observation stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

My son and I Pulled a couple cards yesterday.
Looks like we have a few good ones to hunt this season.


----------



## Jnelly89

If it was me. I would not put any cameras out this late. I personally beleive cameras are good to locate deer travel areas. The rest is on you to find bedding. It looks Looking at that property there not any bedding. i would find all the white oaks trees. Set up for prominent winds. So usually north /north west.good luck. Id set a ladder stand up as soon as possible. I dont use climbers they make to much noise ..i was in the same situation last year. Set up a ladder stand no cams. Didnt go back till oct 15th. I have never saw so many deer in my.life.


----------



## tim1676

Looking for some advice...I just found a oak flat that is dropping acorns pretty good and it looks like the deer are hitting good as well. The question is - when would be the best time to hunt it? Mornings or evenings for early season hunting. This spot is in the woods pretty far back off the ag field. I can access it pretty easy with a W or NW wind. I did put a set up this weekend and wont go back in until I hunt it.
Thx


----------



## RH1

tim1676 said:


> Looking for some advice...I just found a oak flat that is dropping acorns pretty good and it looks like the deer are hitting good as well. The question is - when would be the best time to hunt it? Mornings or evenings for early season hunting. This spot is in the woods pretty far back off the ag field. I can access it pretty easy with a W or NW wind. I did put a set up this weekend and wont go back in until I hunt it.
> Thx


Evenings only on an oak flat.
If you try to get in in the am you are going to blow deer out that are in there feeding still


----------



## BBD1984

Getting geared up boys! Shot my bow for the 1st time in a long time... setup to shoot off my back porch even at night go to farmer tomorrow to sign slip to lock in that property I posted about... really hoping it doesn't fall through and he hasn't changed his mind... haven't been this excited to hunt in a long time!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DixieDigger

Looking forward to this thread. I’ve followed for the last 5 years. I’m a GA boy and this is my 8th year coming up. We always seem to miss the rut. We have hunted the first and second weeks and feel as though it happens later where we hunt. We hunt SE Ohio in Lawrence county close to crown city wma. We are going to come the 12th-18th this year. Hopefully we hit it right this year.


----------



## glassguy2511

DixieDigger said:


> Looking forward to this thread. I’ve followed for the last 5 years. I’m a GA boy and this is my 8th year coming up. We always seem to miss the rut. We have hunted the first and second weeks and feel as though it happens later where we hunt. We hunt SE Ohio in Lawrence county close to crown city wma. We are going to come the 12th-18th this year. Hopefully we hit it right this year.


Its a guessing game and bucks can literally be acting differently from area to area. 

Last year I had mature bucks cruising and chasing the last 3 days of October into the first week of November. Lots of cruising, bumping, chasing, fighting, grunting every step...it was on fire. Then it shut down until the 13th and I started seeing mature bucks back on their feet again chasing does during daylight.

I passed up several 140" deer the last few days of October and had a non lethal hit (shot a couple inches low) on a bruiser mainframe 12 with lots of mass on the evening of November 5th. Luckily I got pics of him later in the year and he seemed to have healed up.

November 14th I killed a mid 140s 10 pt. He was cruising for does and was approaching 3 mature does when I shot him.

Its all about when you have a hot doe in the area where you are hunting. Buddies of mine had rut action all around them on days that I didnt have any and vise versa. If you have a hot doe around you there will be mature deer on their feet. Its just a guessing game as to when the does in your area come in.


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Need some advice....
> 
> Thank the Lord I just landed a 24+ acre wood lot that hasn't been hunted in years and is in the middle of Big Buck country....I have sole hunting rights... been basically begging to hunt this for 3 years now and the farmer just soften up to it.... today!
> 
> So should I grab my 5 trial cameras and 2 ladder stands that are else where and set them up now, or should I just hunt out of a climber and inch closer as I learn the deer throughout the season?
> 
> So unbelievably excited, this place is amazing! But I want to play my cards right, cause even a dumb hunter can mess up a petting zoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well just pulled out the farmer's driveway and the new property isn't going to work out. Three guys own it one of them doesn't sound like he wants the liability... Apparently his grandkids use it as a backstop to their shooting range. Afraid I may be back there and them not know it.... I asked if there's any way I could purchase some of it he said we'll see. Bummer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

It's getting close but I haven't found a shooter yet. I saw about 10 scrapes yesterday while out moving cams. All my cams are now on scrapes and mock scrapes. Here are a few pics from the last few days. Still to early to get excited in my opinion.

This is my set up for 2018...first year shooting traditional


Mock Scrape


real scrape


Best bucks on cam so far
4 year old....havent named him yet


him last year


And this buck 


and for all you talking about pressure........this is me checking cams yesterday


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

First time posting since last year. Decided not to put trail cams out this year in my good woods to hopefully get a crack at a big buck. I also got drawn to hunt the Honda trc land this year! Pretty stoked!!


----------



## Regohio

*Almost...*

OK You Buckeyes…7 more days!


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> First time posting since last year. Decided not to put trail cams out this year in my good woods to hopefully get a crack at a big buck. I also got drawn to hunt the Honda trc land this year! Pretty stoked!!


Keep us posted on your trc hunt.... did you get the 1st wave or 2nd?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

BBD1984 said:


> Keep us posted on your trc hunt.... did you get the 1st wave or 2nd?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


First, opener till gun season Saturday’s n Sunday’s. Scouted it today and saw 12 deer. I can use up to 6 antlerless tags there and it won’t count towards my state wide total


----------



## Tim/OH

So I finally hung my stands Wednesday, thinking about putting my cams out next week


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> First, opener till gun season Saturday’s n Sunday’s. Scouted it today and saw 12 deer. I can use up to 6 antlerless tags there and it won’t count towards my state wide total


Nice...I drive by there everyday. What section did you get? I heard behind the credit union is the best, natural funnel. Knew the guy who got drawn first 2 years ago and didn't kill a deer.... place they draw names was super packed 300+ ... only 16 names being drawn

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## The Phantom

Getting close.
Corn coming off in Licking County. Earlier than last year.


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> Getting close.
> Corn coming off in Licking County. Earlier than last year.


 I notice that....



Tim


----------



## IClark

Corn and beans coming off in Northern Licking county and Knox county as well. Planning on taking my boy out opening day with his crossbow. Deer are hammering the acorns in my area this year hardly touching my foodplots. In 3 weeks I had 1750 pics alone under one large white oak tree. About 6 different bucks and tons of does.


----------



## Regohio

Warren County: Yep…Beans pretty brown…Corn very dry. Those combines are starting to run around here!


----------



## Tiggie_00

North of Cincinnati, Beans and Corn harvest started 3 days ago. It does seem early. Monday and Tuesdays rain should slow them down


----------



## ridgerunner1

Tim/OH said:


> I notice that....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Any acorns around licking county


----------



## heli-m hunter

checked cameras this weekend best one so far


----------



## IClark

ridgerunner1 said:


> Any acorns around licking county


Acorns everywhere where I'm hunting in licking.


----------



## GrimReaper365

I’m off oct 1-3rd so hopefully I see some deer up and moving. Biggest deer I’ve seen thus far is this one that I have 3 yrs of history with. How old do you think he is?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

BBD1984 said:


> Nice...I drive by there everyday. What section did you get? I heard behind the credit union is the best, natural funnel. Knew the guy who got drawn first 2 years ago and didn't kill a deer.... place they draw names was super packed 300+ ... only 16 names being drawn
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I’m in area B! Right behind the credit union


----------



## Tim/OH

ridgerunner1 said:


> Any acorns around licking county


 Yes sir....

Tim


----------



## medicsnoke

His eyes don’t look saggy yet...ide say 5


----------



## #1Buckslayer

Tim/OH said:


> So I finally hung my stands Wednesday, thinking about putting my cams out next week
> 
> 
> Tim


Your ahead of me Tim. I have 2 cameras out and no stands hung yet lol!


----------



## irishhacker

I finished everything up this weekend.. a total of 21 stands across 7 properties all trimmed out and ready to go. Can't wait till Saturday!


----------



## IClark

Just picked up an additional 100 acres so I have only 1 stand placed there and 11 on the other 250 acres I can hunt. Hoping for a good year. Really wanting to get my son and wife out this year to fill their tags. Have a ton of does and several 2-3 year olds and about 3 4 year olds. Hope weather cooperates. Moon phase is looking awesome for rut but we will see!


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> I’m in area B! Right behind the credit union


Awesome! Let me know if you ever need a fill in for your hunting partner

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

#1Buckslayer said:


> Your ahead of me Tim. I have 2 cameras out and no stands hung yet lol!


 Lol....any shooters on cam ?


Tim


----------



## RH1

I'm so ready guys I can't hardly sleep..
I've got a couple real nice deer on camera this year.
I took off the first 5 days of season


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

BBD1984 said:


> Awesome! Let me know if you ever need a fill in for your hunting partner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol, will do buddy! Good luck to everyone Saturday and be safe.


----------



## doug_andrea

Looks like the rut has already started! [emoji23]









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Lol


----------



## BBD1984

Question... if you could only take ONE day off for hunting season... which day would it be? I understand weather is a big player, but looking at a calendar, which day would you pick or have had great success during...

Mine would probably be Nov 16 thereabouts

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Question... if you could only take ONE day off for hunting season... which day would it be? I understand weather is a big player, but looking at a calendar, which day would you pick or have had great success during...
> 
> Mine would probably be Nov 16 thereabouts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Veteran's Day.

Meat


----------



## tOSU

Meat said:


> Veteran's Day.
> 
> Meat


Agree


----------



## bassmasterjk

in...


----------



## whitetail3131

November 10 th the Marine Corp Birthday


----------



## GrimReaper365

whitetail3131 said:


> November 10 th the Marine Corp Birthday


Semper fi devildog. Mine would prolly be oct 31st


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail3131

Semper Fi buddy good luck this season


----------



## bowman extreme

Believe it or not... I watched a 4pt nosing a doe today at the LaDue reservoir.


----------



## IClark

How many of you guys will be out tomorrow for opening day?? Weather is looking phenomenal for opening day! Lows 40s in the morning in northern Licking county for me and mid 60's by afternoon.


----------



## irishhacker

I'll be out tomorrow on public ground.. can't wait!


----------



## BBD1984

46F @7am ... what an opening day! Still have some prep to do... shoot bow, assemble new stand, wash clothes. Targeting 2-week of October... just in time for the October lull

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Gotta work tomorrow but come Sunday afternoon, I’ll be overlooking the same alfalfa field that I took my opening day doe last year(near Butler). Good luck all, and be safe✌

Go Bucks!!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Good luck everyone and be safe this year.


----------



## Hunter4Ever

BBD1984 said:


> 46F @7am ... what an opening day! Still have some prep to do... shoot bow, assemble new stand, wash clothes. Targeting 2-week of October... just in time for the October lull
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I’m in a similar boat. Been working a ton. Need to hang some stands and a few other things. Hope to be out by third week of oct and have time off the beginning of November- can’t wait! Good luck to all!!!


----------



## BBD1984

Any field reports?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

BBD1984 said:


> Any field reports?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah. I haven’t seen anything yet but I’m just sipping coffee looking out of the house. Lol


----------



## dduff1

Buddy killed doe 15 minutes into first shooting light. All 5 of us have seen deer on our baddest property.


----------



## Tim/OH

I couldn’t hunt because im at work....good luck everyone 


Tim


----------



## niekamdt

Shot a doe walking with thru a bean field right toward my stand at 7:30. Must have bedded down in the beans.


----------



## billhalljr

Took NEW kid out tonight with my neice. He shot big doe 2min after we setup so now hoping more does come. Buck action SO slow this year, plan on filling freezers with does early on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

My buddy and I were shutout in Adams County this evening. It was great to be back in the stand though.


----------



## IClark

two does, doe fawn, button buck and three year old 8 point. No shot at any thing today.


----------



## hdrking2003

O-h!!!


----------



## docrich52

Sat dark to dark today. Saw two small bucks sparring. One lone spike. One small 8 pt and a 6 pt. All of the bigger bucks I have on camera seemed to have disappeared from the group. I whacked a doe early this evening. 36 yds broadside. Removed the veins from her heart and she died 30 yes from where she was hit. My trail camera caught the action! I'd say we are nowhere near the rut but it was a good day to be in the woods.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Shot a doe yesterday evening, back at it again!


----------



## Meat

Saw 3 does and a fawn on my way back to the truck in the morning. Evening started with a deer blowing off and on all through the woods. Not sure what it’s problem was? Evening ended with 4 bucks in the food plot, one being my target buck, but they never came closer than 80 yards. 
This is my/my son’s target buck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobeagler

Took my kids out last night and the only thing we saw was my neighbor hanging treestands near our boundary line.


----------



## callmin

Don’t usually hunt opening day but weather was really good. Had great evening saw 10 deer 4 were bucks and the rest does and fawns. All 4 bucks were nice deer with 1 being a shooter but he was just outta bow range 665 yds. Lol


----------



## BBD1984

7-day forecast doesn't look real convenient for hunting.... Going to be a warm one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> 7-day forecast doesn't look real convenient for hunting.... Going to be a warm one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Definitely not the weather I was hoping for. 

Meat


----------



## ohiobucks

Sitting in the tree yesterday morning - I think I triggered the dinner bell for the mosquitos! After 10 minutes of getting eaten alive, I remembered my Thermocell in my backpack. Got it going, and the mosquitos went buh-bye...

No deer were harmed (or seen)...


----------



## jeff25

I feel like I’ve seen more big bucks killed than in years past. Saw 2 over 200” already on FB


----------



## sjj1856

In the tree on Saturday and Sunday am only. Saw only squirrels, turkeys, and woodpeckers. Relative to size, squirrels have to be the loudest creatures in the woods.


----------



## BBD1984

Stopped and talked to deer processor, said about 15 deer got turned in Saturday, 2 small bucks. Targeting the weekend of the 19th.... looks like weather will be turning around then also. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Hunted deep in the backcountry on public land this weekend in SE Ohio and shot this doe. When she initially walked in I noticed the white rings around her eyes, very pronounced. I also thought she looked like an older deer, with a long snout and defined belly, ribs and muscles. But she was sooo small, like smaller than a yearling. Dressed out at probably 60 pounds- if that. Has anyone else seen an older deer that was just small like this? Just a mountain deer? Runt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Sat all day today just because I had the time and I won't be able to hunt now for a couple of weeks. Nothing this morning or this afternoon. Deer moved about an hour before dark. Had a year and a half 6 point at 20 yards a 2 and a half 8 point at 80 yards and a doe with her two fawns that stayed over the property line at approximately 40 yards. Hope in a couple weeks we start getting real October weather, and none of this warm stuff.


----------



## CarpCommander

Unless I have a shooter buck showing up on cam regularly during daylight hours, my azz is staying outta the stand early season. I’m just not a fan of hunting in 80* weather personally.

I will hang and trim stands however-during the middle of the day. :darkbeer:

Crazy to think it’s gonna start to get good in just 3 short weeks....


----------



## WEEGEE

CarpCommander said:


> Unless I have a shooter buck showing up on cam regularly during daylight hours, my azz is staying outta the stand early season. I’m just not a fan of hunting in 80* weather personally.
> 
> I will hang and trim stands however-during the middle of the day. :darkbeer:
> 
> Crazy to think it’s gonna start to get good in just 3 short weeks....




:wink:right on carp...go for quality, not quantity


----------



## ShootnBlind

Good luck and congrats to those who have had success already! I'll be headed to Noble County in early November. I live in MD but love heading to OH once a year. Shot a nice 8 in velvet here on opening day. Hopefully I can have some rut success out in the land of giants.


----------



## denverrdan

I got it done in PA Monday. I'm looking to hunt in Ohio, somewhere within an hour of Youngstown (i'm about 25 minutes from Youngstown)

Anyone have any advice, I'm thinking Berlin Lake or Deer Creek.


----------



## billhalljr

We have never hunted in rain like we did last night in central ohio! Literally was laughing out loud in the stand bc of how stupid it felt but.. asa rain stopped, deer started moving. 

The doe is from opener when i took my nieces cousin hunting for first time..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman extreme

always has good luck right after rain stopped if it was a heavy rain. same as you. real nice


----------



## palmatedbuck04

WEEGEE said:


> :wink:right on carp...go for quality, not quantity


I wish more people took this approach


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> We have never hunted in rain like we did last night in central ohio! Literally was laughing out loud in the stand bc of how stupid it felt but.. asa rain stopped, deer started moving.
> 
> The doe is from opener when i took my nieces cousin hunting for first time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Man you always get it done!! Good work as always! What are you saving for yourself.... waiting to see you and your 220

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

Nice job everyone that has harvested a deer!!! I did not go last weekend, but my hunting buddy took a 10 point - no pics to post.

I love sitting after a rain, not so much sitting IN a rain


----------



## glassguy2511

Its hard to adjust to this new weather pattern that seems to be the norm in Ohio. Gone are the early September frosts and its now more like weather the south used to get this time of the year. 

Looking at the forecast, it will be darn near mid 80's and lows not getting colder than 60 for the next week. Hard to get pumped up about deer hunting. 

All should be aware that the deer are bred regionally within the same time frame every year. What changes is the intensity of the "rut", especially pre rut. I am one that believes the moon does in fact impact the rut but more on a hunter than the deer. The more bright full moon nights that we have at the end of October and early November, the harder it is on us as hunters. Reasoning is simple: the rut is going to take place regardless of the moon, but there will be much more movement at night, and more "rut" activity at night, than during the day. More cloudy nights than clear nights during that time and it increases daytime movement and decreases night time movement. 
Weather makes the most impact. If it is hot and humid, the deer will also move much more at night than during the day. So far this weather pattern that we seem to be on is crazy at best.

Normally, by the time the crops are taken out it is colder. Right now farmers here in Southern Ohio are waiting for the ground to dry up just a little bit because the corn is ready to harvest. There is actually so much moisture on the ground that its causing concern of mold spores on the corn if they dont get it out quickly.

Back to hunting- we need a cool down at the end of next week to spike deer movement during the day. This year is forecast as an "average rut". Last year was "intense" and the year before that was "trickle". Based on what I have seen from the stand the past 2 years they were right on the money. Last year I had tons of chasing, fighting, grunting, cruising and bumping (mature bucks) the last several days of October through the 15th of November. In some areas it would be better than others but it was definitely a good rut.

I will take "average" over a trickle rut this year but the weather really needs to get on our side asap.

So far I am seeing a few scrapes pop up but nothing crazy. Give us a week of cooler temps and things will pick up nicely. Especially since they are predicting "early rut activity" this year for much of the midwest. Weather permitting I thing we could see a decent increase in rut activity as soon as mid October.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

glassguy2511 said:


> Its hard to adjust to this new weather pattern that seems to be the norm in Ohio. Gone are the early September frosts and its now more like weather the south used to get this time of the year.
> 
> Looking at the forecast, it will be darn near mid 80's and lows not getting colder than 60 for the next week. Hard to get pumped up about deer hunting.
> 
> All should be aware that the deer are bred regionally within the same time frame every year. What changes is the intensity of the "rut", especially pre rut. I am one that believes the moon does in fact impact the rut but more on a hunter than the deer. The more bright full moon nights that we have at the end of October and early November, the harder it is on us as hunters. Reasoning is simple: the rut is going to take place regardless of the moon, but there will be much more movement at night, and more "rut" activity at night, than during the day. More cloudy nights than clear nights during that time and it increases daytime movement and decreases night time movement.
> Weather makes the most impact. If it is hot and humid, the deer will also move much more at night than during the day. So far this weather pattern that we seem to be on is crazy at best.
> 
> Normally, by the time the crops are taken out it is colder. Right now farmers here in Southern Ohio are waiting for the ground to dry up just a little bit because the corn is ready to harvest. There is actually so much moisture on the ground that its causing concern of mold spores on the corn if they dont get it out quickly.
> 
> Back to hunting- we need a cool down at the end of next week to spike deer movement during the day. This year is forecast as an "average rut". Last year was "intense" and the year before that was "trickle". Based on what I have seen from the stand the past 2 years they were right on the money. Last year I had tons of chasing, fighting, grunting, cruising and bumping (mature bucks) the last several days of October through the 15th of November. In some areas it would be better than others but it was definitely a good rut.
> 
> I will take "average" over a trickle rut this year but the weather really needs to get on our side asap.
> 
> So far I am seeing a few scrapes pop up but nothing crazy. Give us a week of cooler temps and things will pick up nicely. Especially since they are predicting "early rut activity" this year for much of the midwest. Weather permitting I thing we could see a decent increase in rut activity as soon as mid October.


I hope your time line is right I’m off work from oct 19th till November 9th all my activity on my farm was mid October till first week in November last year once crops are off it’s pretty hit or miss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

CarpCommander said:


> Unless I have a shooter buck showing up on cam regularly during daylight hours, my azz is staying outta the stand early season. I’m just not a fan of hunting in 80* weather personally.
> 
> I will hang and trim stands however-during the middle of the day. :darkbeer:
> 
> Crazy to think it’s gonna start to get good in just 3 short weeks....


 I’m with you carp and yessssss just 3 short weeks



Tim


----------



## z7hunter11

billhalljr said:


> We have never hunted in rain like we did last night in central ohio! Literally was laughing out loud in the stand bc of how stupid it felt but.. asa rain stopped, deer started moving.
> 
> The doe is from opener when i took my nieces cousin hunting for first time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Great buck!


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> We have never hunted in rain like we did last night in central ohio! Literally was laughing out loud in the stand bc of how stupid it felt but.. asa rain stopped, deer started moving.
> 
> The doe is from opener when i took my nieces cousin hunting for first time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Hey Bill quick question. What do you mean Billy hit @75? What was he using...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

BBD1984 said:


> Hey Bill quick question. What do you mean Billy hit @75? What was he using...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol on the 220" comment. This is actually the craziest/slowest start to season ive ever seen. I can usually locate with cams/spotter a dozen shooters before season.. this year found like a couple, including this guy, and that wasnt until 2 days before season.

Re: 75 yards. Dad/i were 120 yards apart trying to cover trails so i got to watch this guy stroll out 35 yards past dad but he wouldnt stop and after i heard shot could see dad hit him back. The buck stopped for a moment at 75 from me but only gave a view of his right rump so decided to let him hold a rage to slow him down. He actually dragged himself back towards dad who got a nice heart shot to finish off! Not ideal situation but we got done. 

Happy huntin all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Sat out both morning and evening today. All in all pretty good for this early. I hunted a bean field both sits and saw 6 in the AM, 4 does and 2 young bucks - 1 1/2 yo's. The two bucks entered the field at about 10 yds, the wind was right so they didn't know I was there, that was good.Evening same stand, saw 4 does, 2 were in close at last light but got to dark for a confident shot. I did get pinned in by one doe eating acorns at the end - haha
Pretty good day for the first time out this year


----------



## BBD1984

tim1676 said:


> Sat out both morning and evening today. All in all pretty good for this early. I hunted a bean field both sits and saw 6 in the AM, 4 does and 2 young bucks - 1 1/2 yo's. The two bucks entered the field at about 10 yds, the wind was right so they didn't know I was there, that was good.Evening same stand, saw 4 does, 2 were in close at last light but got to dark for a confident shot. I did get pinned in by one doe eating acorns at the end - haha
> Pretty good day for the first time out this year


Sounds like it....I hate getting pinned in after dark. I read where one of the Drury brothers keeps a Hoot owl call on him to the push the deer out so he can get down... to me it's a little unnerving sitting there in the pitch black... maybe too many scary movies as a kid

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Lol, will do buddy! Good luck to everyone Saturday and be safe.


Anything going on at TRC? I just drove by their property. Looks like several guys are hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Going to be hot tomorrow AM…but I'm going! Who else is crazy???


----------



## Meat

Was out tonight, it was rough. Just a doe and two fawns in the field in the way out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Regohio said:


> Going to be hot tomorrow AM…but I'm going! Who else is crazy???


Too warm for me brotha, but I definitely wish you the best of luck! I’m gonna move a stand in the morning then hop on the Hog and ride the wind the rest of the day. These perfect, summer-like day’s are almost over. Looks like Autumn is officially kicking in at the end of this coming week, and I’ll be taking advantage of the season at that point. Be safe all!!


----------



## tim1676

Did a hang and hunt on at Caeser Creek public this morning, one of the public spots I scouted earlier in the year. First time doing a H&H, went well besides getting sweated up pretty good. I got to the spot I had scouted that had good sign and found a ladder stand locked on a tree, haha, thats's public hunting. Didn't see any deer, but again first time for a H&H went well.


----------



## BBD1984

Man alive... look at this forecast!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Ne Ohio shows 80 till Thursday night. Then 50s on Friday. May actually hunt Saturday for my first sit. First time in 15 years I A. Didn't hunt opening weekend and B. Haven't hunted once the first full week. Damn work. 3 year old may have something to do with it too.. lol


----------



## IClark

Saw a pic of a 206 inch 10 point shot over on Killdeer plains north of marion. A friend of a man's son in my church shot it. Wish I had pics to post but don't have it. Beautiful deer though. It can be done on public land.


----------



## bo_cephus

Anyone here from southern Ohio that hunts public land and can give me some info on Tar Hollow, Great Seal, Ross Lake, Kinnikinnick?? I plan on making the trip the first week of November. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pope & Young 24

bo_cephus said:


> Anyone here from southern Ohio that hunts public land and can give me some info on Tar Hollow, Great Seal, Ross Lake, Kinnikinnick?? I plan on making the trip the first week of November. Any help would be appreciated.


I lived on the edge of Tar Hollow the last 5 years. I've only turkey hunted Ross Lake but know there are good deer around there because a couple buddies live around there and see nice deer every year. Message me and we'll see if I have any info that's worth a crap to ya!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Well I sucked it up and hunted this morning: Saw 2 Does 1 Sm Buck and about 1 Million Mosquitos!!!! At 10 AM I couldn't take it any more and went to truck in disgrace!!! I will be in the woods Friday Morning…Should be a much different feeling!


----------



## tyepsu

Well I was in southern Ohio last week hunting with Sunfish Valley whitetails. I saw a total of 3 doe and 2 fawns after more than 40 hours in the stand. I was very disappointed with the lack of deer sightings. Out of 19 hunters in camp, 2 guys shot does. I got back home Saturday mid day and yesterday I went after this buck, but I didn't see anything last evening. This is going to be the buck I'm after all year. He's a stud.


----------



## glassguy2511

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6620605
> 
> View attachment 6620607
> 
> 
> Well I was in southern Ohio last week hunting with Sunfish Valley whitetails. I saw a total of 3 doe and 2 fawns after more than 40 hours in the stand. I was very disappointed with the lack of deer sightings. Out of 19 hunters in camp, 2 guys shot does. I got back home Saturday mid day and yesterday I went after this buck, but I didn't see anything last evening. This is going to be the buck I'm after all year. He's a stud.


Dont take this the wrong way, but being from Southern Ohio I would never schedule a hunt with an outfitter for early season. The weather is just too unpredictable and based on the past 10 years, extremely hot. That alone will greatly reduce deer movement during shooting hours.

Even though early season is much cheaper if using an outfitter (which I do not) the low odds of having any favorable weather make it seem like a huge waste of money.


----------



## tyepsu

I only went on that trip because someone I work with won the trip as part of a charity raffle and I bought the trip off him for about 1/3 of the cost the outfitter charges clients.


----------



## Meat

Hoping to get out myself Friday morning and then with my daughter that evening. A 20 degree swing in temps should get them on their feet a little earlier.

Meat


----------



## TheKingofKings

Headed up Thursday for the cold front.


----------



## glassguy2511

1600 pics in 4 days. Not one mature buck. Things will change when this hot weather moves out and the cooler air hits later this week. I think we will see a drastic increase in scrapes popping up and more mature deer feeding during daylight hours.


----------



## hdrking2003

Well, looks like it’s time to switch to a Buckeyes avatar! Lol. Astros pitching staff shut us down and the bats went cold. Lots of mental errors too, but it is what it is. There’s always next year, Go Tribe!!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

BBD1984 said:


> Anything going on at TRC? I just drove by their property. Looks like several guys are hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yup, shot a big doe opening day, then it got hot and movement has slowed. If you see a silver 13 Silverado that’s me! That first day I saw 12 deer. 2.5yr old 8pt and does.


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Yup, shot a big doe opening day, then it got hot and movement has slowed. If you see a silver 13 Silverado that’s me! That first day I saw 12 deer. 2.5yr old 8pt and does.


Text me when you need help dragging that new state record out..... he's prob in there!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

Saw 5 small bucks, 2 button bucks by themselves and a doe with 2 yearling this evening. My place is covered in acorns but all of these deer were in standing beans.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Wasin hocking county over the weekend. Zero movement. Will be back in there the 20th with some more fitting weather. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Man alive... look at this forecast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes yes yes. Finally

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Not sure how many of these are the same... but good grief almighty.. I've never seen so many mature whitetails on my camera in my area!! 

No excuses!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Nice...


----------



## IClark

BBD1984 said:


> Not sure how many of these are the same... but good grief almighty.. I've never seen so many mature whitetails on my camera in my area!!
> 
> No excuses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks like 2 mature bucks. That's great! Get hunting!


----------



## Mudpup2

I'm headed over to Scioto County this Saturday for a week.
Weather looking much better.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Headed up tomorrow for 3 or 4 days of hunting and moving cams to be prepared for rut.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Headed up tomorrow for 3 or 4 days of hunting and moving cams to be prepared for rut.


----------



## SDaniels

Hey Fellas! Can anyone point me in the right direction. My property is in Guernsey County and I live near metro Detroit. I cannot bring a deer past the state line. Is there anywhere close to the Michigan border that can cape and cap a buck that you guys know of. I plan to donate the meat. Thanks in advance. I didn't shoot one yet this year but looking to have a game plan if I am fortunate enough to connect.


----------



## mtn3531

SDaniels said:


> Hey Fellas! Can anyone point me in the right direction. My property is in Guernsey County and I live near metro Detroit. I cannot bring a deer past the state line. Is there anywhere close to the Michigan border that can cape and cap a buck that you guys know of. I plan to donate the meat. Thanks in advance. I didn't shoot one yet this year but looking to have a game plan if I am fortunate enough to connect.


I believe the only thing you can't bring is brain/ spinal fluids or components. I would just do the gutless method, take the quarters and backstraps off and cap it. If you want to have it mounted I would just skin it up to the back of the head, take the head off and have a taxidermist finish skinning it off the skull. I think the CWD requirements are pretty consistent across the board as to what can be transported. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tpcowfish

SDaniels said:


> Hey Fellas! Can anyone point me in the right direction. My property is in Guernsey County and I live near metro Detroit. I cannot bring a deer past the state line. Is there anywhere close to the Michigan border that can cape and cap a buck that you guys know of. I plan to donate the meat. Thanks in advance. I didn't shoot one yet this year but looking to have a game plan if I am fortunate enough to connect.


Look up Takacs grocery and meats, east Toledo, they butcher ,cape, and take meat donations, or did before, try 419-693-9233


----------



## Tiggie_00

Friday morning is my first hunt this season. 39F nw wind I'm ready


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Sitting in my shop now just started raining temps feel like they r dropping pretty good I will be out tomorrow and Monday.. 3 day shifts and three night shifts then I’ll be chasing bucks for 3 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Sitting on the ground over cut corn hoping for a slick head. Cool temps feels like hunting weather









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Cousin Just shot this dude in Butler county. He seen him yesterday evening and went back to the same stand this morning and he showed up. Said the light switch absolutely flipped with the cold weather last evening. He hadn’t seen a deer in 4 straight sits, so we’re getting closer boys!


----------



## glassguy2511

A buddy of mine killed a mainframe 12 pt with lots of kickers and mass yesterday evening. Apparently he saw 2 other shooters before his target buck showed up. I would guess the deer in the mid 170's to low 180's gross.

The cooler weather definitely has deer on their feet. Cant wait to get out in the morning.


----------



## BBD1984

1st pics of the year..... let the fun begin!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

I was hoping the cold front would bring some success. Taking my daughter out tonight and hoping they are on their feet. She only has 1 season left before she goes off to college, so I am hoping this will be one for the books!

Meat


----------



## South Man

Would Nov 4-11 be prime time in SE Ohio?


----------



## Schneeder

Would of loved to have been out this morning. I'll be out Mon/Tues weather permitting. I'll be off Nov. 3-11 going after some horns.


----------



## nomansland

glassguy2511 said:


> A buddy of mine killed a mainframe 12 pt with lots of kickers and mass yesterday evening. Apparently he saw 2 other shooters before his target buck showed up. I would guess the deer in the mid 170's to low 180's gross.
> 
> The cooler weather definitely has deer on their feet. Cant wait to get out in the morning.


What county?


----------



## Meat

South Man said:


> Would Nov 4-11 be prime time in SE Ohio?


I believe the few days before and after Veteran's Day are some of the best where I am at in SE Ohio, so you should be hitting it just about right. Good luck.

Meat


----------



## South Man

Thanks and you as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

South Man said:


> Would Nov 4-11 be prime time in SE Ohio?


If I only had a week, those would pretty much be my exact dates.


----------



## vtbowhntr

South Man said:


> Would Nov 4-11 be prime time in SE Ohio?


Should be good, I personally like the 8th-15th.


----------



## mandrroofing

Just had a small 7 point come through 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Getting skunked so far in SE OH. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

I was out in warren, and on the edge of Green and Clinton counties today around 5. Seems like deer were in every other cut corn field. Didn’t see a single deer in the beans though.


----------



## hdrking2003

Maaaaaaan, what a beautifully cool morning to be in the whitetail woods......too bad I’m headed to the gym and then to work[emoji20]. Good luck to everyone out there this weekend, stay safe!!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Awesome weather! Nothing to report yet. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hower08

Been in stand since 650 seen 7does already wind swirling a touch


----------



## IrishHunter1

2 does and watched a pair of small 4s sparring, mostly just touching horns, nothing aggressive in Knox


----------



## Hower08

Have had 2 young does bedded within 25 yards for the past hour


----------



## Tiggie_00

I still haven't even made it to the stand.. I'm slacking it this year. I keep hitting the snooze.


----------



## ohiobeagler

Tiggie_00 said:


> I still haven't even made it to the stand.. I'm slacking it this year. I keep hitting the snooze.


I hear ya on the snooze. I travel for work and got home yesterday. I just couldn’t get out of bed. I will go later today though.


----------



## Meister

Finally in for the first sit of the year. Not too optimistic, guts are rumbling (damn breakfast sausage), using an eauilzer stand for the first time and it's not quite set up perfect like my summits so I'm a little uncomfortable. Woods looks nice though and I can see a rub on a 4-5" tree about 40 yards to my north.. never know..


----------



## onlyaspike

I'm heading out for the first sit in the morning.....


----------



## jbark1332

First night in the stand last night had 3 bucks come in one big mature 8 point. After destroying a couple trees and making a couple scrapes the big boy postured up to one of the smaller 8 points but he wanted nothing to do with it and they went there separate ways. My boy just never could get a good shot on him as we were surrounded and hard to move. So far nothing this morning. Still alot of standing corn. Ashland county

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Its starting to get good in tuscarawas county.
Just had a 1 1/2 buck dogging a doe. He must have grunted 25 times


----------



## callmin

Saw 5 bucks and 6 does last evening. All 5 bucks were together with one being a big 8 that never offered a shot. That makes 28 different deer I’ve seen hunting Friday and Saturday on separate farms.


----------



## IClark

Hunted licking county this past Friday and Saturday. Between 3 of us hunting we saw close to 30 deer on Friday and 2 really nice bucks one being a 3 year old. My boy shot his 2nd buck of his young career on Friday night. He's been hunting since he was 5 and has taken three deer now. Couldn't be more proud of him and his patience. He's really turning into a fine deer hunter!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Hunted licking county this past Friday and Saturday. Between 3 of us hunting we saw close to 30 deer on Friday and 2 really nice bucks one being a 3 year old. My boy shot his 2nd buck of his young career on Friday night. He's been hunting since he was 5 and has taken three deer now. Couldn't be more proud of him and his patience. He's really turning into a fine deer hunter!
> 
> View attachment 6625811


Thata boy!! Congrats to your son!! I’m sure you’ll be following his lead very soon. Bout to start getting good in our neck of the woods.


----------



## whitetail3131

Congrats to your son


----------



## ohiobucks

Sitting in my favorite stand in Knox county tonight, any wind out of the south is good for this spot. Forecast was SE - SSE, why the frank do I get north winds every now and then?!? I'm going to stick it out...

Rubs and scraps starting to show up though.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Thata boy!! Congrats to your son!! I’m sure you’ll be following his lead very soon. Bout to start getting good in our neck of the woods.


Thanks! Yep it's starting. Bucks were hanging around the does and the spike my son shot was fighting with a smaller bodied 8 point when my boy shot it. He chose the bigger bodied deer over the smaller bodied 8 point.


----------



## BBD1984

IClark said:


> Hunted licking county this past Friday and Saturday. Between 3 of us hunting we saw close to 30 deer on Friday and 2 really nice bucks one being a 3 year old. My boy shot his 2nd buck of his young career on Friday night. He's been hunting since he was 5 and has taken three deer now. Couldn't be more proud of him and his patience. He's really turning into a fine deer hunter!
> 
> View attachment 6625811


Good work little man!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Remind me never to buy another hang on stand! Pure misery..... Seen some scrapes on the way in though 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Remind me never to buy another hang on stand! Pure misery..... Seen some scrapes on the way in though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is there a trick to getting the platform up??? Other than three guys 2 hours a lot of Blood Sweat and Tears...!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

It is getting ready to happen down in Southern Ohio (Warren County) I saw 14 Deer in 2 sits…(2 Bucks, 12 Does) I see scrapes starting to show up… 

I think another week of cool weather will change alot!


----------



## tyepsu

Friday night, I got busted as I went to draw my bow on this bruiser. He was the 4th buck i saw that evening. He has been my target buck the past 2 seasons . The last 2 years I've gotten a lot of pics (mostly daylight) of him from June through Thanksgiving. Last year I missed him at 14 yards when my arrow deflected off a small limb. I could be hunting him tonight but decided to give him a break until Tuesday. I have 7 properties in Ohio I have permission to hunt (including the property I recently purchased) and have some nice bucks on other properties, however he is the only buck I want to kill. I'm sitting on my property as I type this and hoping to take a mature doe. 

How does everyone else handle it when you have 1 specific buck you're after? If he bust you early, do you wait until rut, hunt him every chance you get and the wind is right or give him a week's break or more ?


----------



## tyepsu

24 yards, not 14 ha.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Is there a trick to getting the platform up??? Other than three guys 2 hours a lot of Blood Sweat and Tears...!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The key is wear a safety harness that has a linesman’s belt, and bring a rope to pull the stand up once your hanging out at the top of the ladder sticks. The linesman’s belt is literally like having an extra set of hands. Pre-assemble the sticks on the ground, throw them up against the tree once together, sinch the straps to them as you head up the tree, then pull your stand up behind you while hanging out at the top with the assistance of the lineman’s belt(make sure to tie the other end of the rope to your harness so you don’t have to go back down to get it). Takes me 30 mins or less by myself, start to finish. Piece of cake! Trimming shooting lanes usually takes me longer than setting up my stands.

On a different note......not a lot of cover beside or behind your stand to blend you in. Kinda sticking out there like a sore thumb and looks like you’ll be picked off or skylined by a deer very easily. Just IMO of course.


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> The key is wear a safety harness that has a linesman’s belt, and bring a rope to pull the stand up once your hanging out at the top of the ladder sticks. The linesman’s belt is literally like having an extra set of hands. Pre-assemble the sticks on the ground, throw them up against the tree once together, sinch the straps to them as you head up the tree, then pull your stand up behind you while hanging out at the top with the assistance of the lineman’s belt(make sure to tie the other end of the rope to your harness so you don’t have to go back down to get it). Takes me 30 mins or less by myself, start to finish. Piece of cake! Trimming shooting lanes usually takes me longer than setting up my stands.
> 
> On a different note......not a lot of cover beside or behind your stand to blend you in. Kinda sticking out there like a sore thumb and looks like you’ll be picked off or skylined by a deer very easily. Just IMO of course.


I agree, wearing a linemans harness is the key to hanging stands. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> I agree, wearing a linemans harness is the key to hanging stands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


There’s my boy helix!! Hoping things are good around your way brotha!! Good luck this year!!


----------



## helix33

Doing well my man, hope everything has been well with you and your family.

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Doing well my man, hope everything has been well with you and your family.
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


Things are great man and actually celebrating 12 years of wedded bliss today! Now it’s time to put in some serious stand time. Mama put me on lockdown today tho, lol.


----------



## helix33

Happy Anniversary and good hunting.

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Happy Anniversary and good hunting.
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


Thanks man!!


----------



## Tim/OH

So my first hunt of the yr will be Wednesday morning...suppose to be around 33-34*

Cams were put out last week

90% of my hunts this yr will be in the evening because of my new job, but the gd thing about that is the new job is only like 5-7 min from where I hunt...I get off at 330 and should be in the tree by 4


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Helix33 what’s up sir....


Tim


----------



## helix33

Doing well Tim. Hope you and yours have been good. 

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> The key is wear a safety harness that has a linesman’s belt, and bring a rope to pull the stand up once your hanging out at the top of the ladder sticks. The linesman’s belt is literally like having an extra set of hands. Pre-assemble the sticks on the ground, throw them up against the tree once together, sinch the straps to them as you head up the tree, then pull your stand up behind you while hanging out at the top with the assistance of the lineman’s belt(make sure to tie the other end of the rope to your harness so you don’t have to go back down to get it). Takes me 30 mins or less by myself, start to finish. Piece of cake! Trimming shooting lanes usually takes me longer than setting up my stands.
> 
> On a different note......not a lot of cover beside or behind your stand to blend you in. Kinda sticking out there like a sore thumb and looks like you’ll be picked off or skylined by a deer very easily. Just IMO of course.


Not that I doubt you..... But I'd love to see you do it.. I'll climb 50 feet up in a tree with a climber, blindfolded before I do that again! Probably didn't help matters that the platform weighed close to 10 or 15 lbs.... Guess I shouldn't have bought the deluxe model!

I know the silhouettes is going to stick out there. But these Woods are super dense and honestly it's about the only tree that was able to set up on. Not sure what to do other than try to stick it out and see if we get lucky. 

It's actually going to be my buddies set up before it will be mine... If he keeps complaining about deer picking him off we'll just have to move it ... unfortunately I don't want to even think about doing that!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Not that I doubt you..... But I'd love to see you do it.. I'll climb 50 feet up in a tree with a climber before I do that again! Probably didn't help matters that the platform weighed close to 10 or 15 lbs.... Guess I shouldn't have bought the deluxe model!
> 
> I know the silhouettes is going to stick out there. But these Woods are super dense and honestly it's about the only tree that was able to set up on. Not sure what to do other than try to stick it out and see if we get lucky.
> 
> It's actually going to be my buddies set up before it will be mine... If he keeps complaining about deer picking him off we'll just have to move it ... unfortunately I don't want to even think about doing that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I do it all the time man, and you’re welcome to come watch me anytime, lol. Some of my hang ons are the big boy models too. I hang around 10 hang ons a year, and almost all of em are done by myself. Been doing it for years, and maybe that’s why I can git r done so quickly. I’m a very self sufficient type of guy. Never really had anyone else to fall back on. Also, One of the many reasons why I go to the gym 5 days a week, to help me out when it’s time to do work. I love my climber too, but a set of climbing sticks and a hang on is ALMOST as easy for me to get in the tree as my climber. Practice practice practice.......and a linesman’s belt! Lol


----------



## RH1

My buddy got it done tonight..this buck was chasing a doe when he got the shot


----------



## helix33

Nice buck.

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> My buddy got it done tonight..this buck was chasing a doe when he got the shot
> View attachment 6626331


Real nice, congrats to him!! He out your way RH1? Tusc county right?


----------



## tim1676

RH1 said:


> My buddy got it done tonight..this buck was chasing a doe when he got the shot
> View attachment 6626331


Great deer...what county/where was he taken? Morning or evening sit?


----------



## RH1

tim1676 said:


> Great deer...what county/where was he taken? Morning or evening sit?


It was taken in stark county. It was around 6pm when the buck came through chasing a doe


----------



## irishhacker

BBD1984 said:


> Not that I doubt you..... But I'd love to see you do it.. I'll climb 50 feet up in a tree with a climber, blindfolded before I do that again! Probably didn't help matters that the platform weighed close to 10 or 15 lbs.... Guess I shouldn't have bought the deluxe model!
> 
> I know the silhouettes is going to stick out there. But these Woods are super dense and honestly it's about the only tree that was able to set up on. Not sure what to do other than try to stick it out and see if we get lucky.
> 
> It's actually going to be my buddies set up before it will be mine... If he keeps complaining about deer picking him off we'll just have to move it ... unfortunately I don't want to even think about doing that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well.. he is definitely telling you the truth.. I hung 20+ stands this year on a total of 7 properties using the method he described. I spend way more time picking a spot and trimming out shooting lanes than I do hanging the sticks and stands.


----------



## BBD1984

irishhacker said:


> Well.. he is definitely telling you the truth.. I hung 20+ stands this year on a total of 7 properties using the method he described. I spend way more time picking a spot and trimming out shooting lanes than I do hanging the sticks and stands.


Well.... the belt must be the difference maker. I used my safety harness to free hands up but even then I had to have 2 guys below "pulley" the platform up to where I strapped it to on the tree. 

The stand was just too heavy and awkward to hold in place with one hand and use other hand to strap. The platform has a hinging backrest, which kept pivoting when trying to hold in place! Nonetheless we got it done, I'll stick to climbers and ladder stands for now on

Thinking about adding another strap around tree and seat support for extra peace of mind....

With not have any backstop to break up silhouette, I might add a large branch with leaves and strap it tree.....is there any products out there that might work better....?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

One option I like... Zip ties and cheap old christmas trees from the goodwill store


----------



## BBD1984

irishhacker said:


> One option I like... Zip ties and cheap old christmas trees from the goodwill store


Excellent idea! Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

nomansland said:


> What county?


Pike. The green score was 179".


----------



## cfred70

First sit of the year last night. Felt like a great night right before the rain moved in...had high hopes. Then, walking in I bounce the one on my hitlist....not how I planned on starting my year. Going to give a few days to cool off, cams are loaded with deer so hoping he'll be back soon. Good luck to all heading out as the weather starts to drop....


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> Well.... the belt must be the difference maker. I used my safety harness to free hands up but even then I had to have 2 guys below "pulley" the platform up to where I strapped it to on the tree.
> 
> The stand was just too heavy and awkward to hold in place with one hand and use other hand to strap. The platform has a hinging backrest, which kept pivoting when trying to hold in place! Nonetheless we got it done, I'll stick to climbers and ladder stands for now on
> 
> Thinking about adding another strap around tree and seat support for extra peace of mind....
> 
> With not have any backstop to break up silhouette, I might add a large branch with leaves and strap it tree.....is there any products out there that might work better....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


One of the reasons I like my Millennium stands. You climb up, hang the bracket, pull the stand up and slide the post into the bracket. Done. Pretty similar if you use the Lone Wolf bracket, although the Millennium is way more comfortable than the LW. That linemen's belt is indeed the ticket. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Started at 11:36, and just finished up. By myself, had to reposition the sticks after they were up, in a TORRENTIAL downpour......and uphill both ways lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Already trimmed my lanes too! Was very minimal tho.


----------



## rchristy

I use climbers as most hang on stands are just too small for comfort for me, except the Milleniums, those are nice. I got out my first weekend this year. Saw nothing along the filed edge all day and night saturday but sunday I saw 6. We are in Coshocton County.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I would move that stand up another 2ft and screw in a tree step for a grip above the climbing sticks. 



hdrking2003 said:


> Started at 11:36, and just finished up. By myself, had to reposition the sticks after they were up, in a TORRENTIAL downpour......and uphill both ways lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> I would move that stand up another 2ft and screw in a tree step for a grip above the climbing sticks.


Can’t get much higher than it already is in that tree or else I would have set it up a lil higher. Two reasons why......1. The trunk portion of that tree at the top of the sticks is actually a 5-6 ft section of dead tree(top musta snapped off years ago).....2. The smaller branch off the tree headed to the left is actually directly over the stand. I’m close to 6’2 and there would be no room for me to stand up if I were any higher. Maybe a smaller fella could fit, but not me. Believe me, I tried and inspected all avenues. It’s about 16ft+ up and on a hillside, plenty high enough. It’s not my first rodeo.


----------



## BBD1984

Not sure how safe it is having your stand attached to a dead tree... in high winds, better be strapped in! 

Seen a stand last year still attached to tree on the ground and a tree I used to tie off on fall over several years after I moved my stand....

Just something to think about there cowboy

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Not sure how safe it is having your stand attached to a dead tree... in high winds, better be strapped in!
> 
> Seen a stand last year still attached to tree on the ground and a tree I used to tie off on fall over several years after I moved my stand....
> 
> Just something to think about there cowboy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ahhhh, reading comprehension. The tree is far from dead, just had a section fall off years ago. Thanks for looking out tho champ.

Headed to the stand now, hopefully they are moving now that the rain has stopped and the temps are dropping. Good luck to anyone else headed out this evening. Stay safe!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Not sure how safe it is having your stand attached to a dead tree... in high winds, better be strapped in!
> 
> Seen a stand last year still attached to tree on the ground and a tree I used to tie off on fall over several years after I moved my stand....
> 
> Just something to think about there cowboy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


AMEN! My favorite tree on our place is an ash with an 18 inch diameter base but is going to be firewood this year. Wouldn’t want to be in a tree much less strapped to one if it falls over. Never hang a stand in a dead tree.


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Ahhhh, reading comprehension. The tree is far from dead, just had a section fall off years ago. Thanks for looking out tho champ.
> 
> Headed to the stand now, hopefully they are moving now that the rain has stopped and the temps are dropping. Good luck to anyone else headed out this evening. Stay safe!!



Hey I would rotate that stand about 40 degrees or so for a better shot angle. Scratch that, the tree is dead. Move to another tree but higher and facing a little the other way. Just a couple pointers since your new to this. 


Haha jk!


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Hey I would rotate that stand about 40 degrees or so for a better shot angle. Scratch that, the tree is dead. Move to another tree but higher and facing a little the other way. Just a couple pointers since your new to this.
> 
> 
> Haha jk!


Lmao! Yep, there I go hanging my stand too low on a dead tree again. Guess I’ll never learn! Maybe next year.✌

Good luck this year chaded!


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Lmao! Yep, there I go hanging my stand too low on a dead tree again. Guess I’ll never learn! Maybe next year.✌
> 
> Good luck this year chaded!



Thanks and you too!


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> Not sure how safe it is having your stand attached to a dead tree... in high winds, better be strapped in!
> 
> Seen a stand last year still attached to tree on the ground and a tree I used to tie off on fall over several years after I moved my stand....
> 
> Just something to think about there cowboy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We had a tree go down with one of our stands in it. And I was In it not long before it went over.


----------



## NavyDude

When are they saying the rut is supposed to hit this year? Congrats to all of you that own land in Ohio, jealous!


----------



## South Man

Regohio said:


> It is getting ready to happen down in Southern Ohio (Warren County) I saw 14 Deer in 2 sits…(2 Bucks, 12 Does) I see scrapes starting to show up…
> 
> I think another week of cool weather will change alot!


How far are you from Meigs Co?


----------



## Regohio

Hey Buddy…Meigs is about 2 Hours due East of Me. 

Warren South West ohio…Meigs South East Ohio



South Man said:


> How far are you from Meigs Co?


----------



## South Man

I was in Meigs for opening weekend. Saw several does and a small 8, but no shooter. Headed back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mtn3531

NavyDude said:


> When are they saying the rut is supposed to hit this year? Congrats to all of you that own land in Ohio, jealous!


Dr Deer will be saying it'll be an intense synchronized rut the week after you get back from your vacation you took to hunt. I swear, I want to strangle that man sometimes. I think every area is different, even within the same county you can have different rut times. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

We were hit hard in western Meigs with EHD last year. Haven’t seen a mature buck on our year long cams since last August right before they died. It will be a long recovery on our place.


----------



## NavyDude

BowtechHunter65 said:


> We were hit hard in western Meigs with EHD last year. Haven’t seen a mature buck on our year long cams since last August right before they died. It will be a long recovery on our place.


That sounds horrible. Hoping you have a quick recovery. Ohio is the place dreams are made of.


----------



## NavyDude

mtn3531 said:


> Dr Deer will be saying it'll be an intense synchronized rut the week after you get back from your vacation you took to hunt. I swear, I want to strangle that man sometimes. I think every area is different, even within the same county you can have different rut times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So that means sometime late November. I havent put in for my leave yet....waiting to get closer to the rut lol. I am tracking a time off during the 21st-30 of Nov right now though.


----------



## mtn3531

NavyDude said:


> So that means sometime late November. I havent put in for my leave yet....waiting to get closer to the rut lol. I am tracking a time off during the 21st-30 of Nov right now though.


Last year was a weird year for sure, has me skeptical of picking when it will hit this year. I'll be in the woods between the 8th and 17th so those dates will probably be garbage lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

NavyDude said:


> So that means sometime late November. I havent put in for my leave yet....waiting to get closer to the rut lol. I am tracking a time off during the 21st-30 of Nov right now though.


 if you aren’t stuck on those days I would shoot for Veterans Day and the week after. Reality is any day in the stand is better than working.


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> Lmao! Yep, there I go hanging my stand too low on a dead tree again. Guess I’ll never learn! Maybe next year.✌[emoji16]
> 
> Good luck this year chaded!


Lol! And you're doing it the slow way too. You should be more like this guy. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-fQeTZ_kpM

Oh yeah, and after you kill a monster from that set up this year, slide the stand down the tree a few inches so I can use it without hitting my head on that limb...:wink:

Good luck this year my friend!


----------



## Schneeder

Saw 7 does tonight. Also heard a ton of coyotes...hopefully they don't stick around.


----------



## BBD1984

Sooooo much for my 1st scheduled sit.... Saturday looks like a dumpster fire!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Lol! And you're doing it the slow way too. You should be more like this guy.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-fQeTZ_kpM
> 
> Oh yeah, and after you kill a monster from that set up this year, slide the stand down the tree a few inches so I can use it without hitting my head on that limb...:wink:
> 
> Good luck this year my friend!


There he is!! Hope the southern life has been treating you well brotha. When are you guys headed up this way this season? Good luck to you all, and please stay in touch!

Man, the guy in that video is damn good, and I was definitely taking notes. Gonna have to bite the bullet and get me a set of those high priced Lone Wolf sticks, or something similar. Other than getting in the stand without being strapped in for those few seconds, that’s about as smooth of a setup as it gets. I’m personally not a fan of stepping on the platform without being tied in first, but maybe he’s not a fan of hanging low stands in dead trees, so I guess we’re even. We all live dangerously in our own ways. Lol.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> There he is!! Hope the southern life has been treating you well brotha. When are you guys headed up this way this season? Good luck to you all, and please stay in touch!
> 
> Man, the guy in that video is damn good, and I was definitely taking notes. Gonna have to bite the bullet and get me a set of those high priced Lone Wolf sticks, or something similar. Other than getting in the stand without being strapped in for those few seconds, that’s about as smooth of a setup as it gets. I’m personally not a fan of stepping on the platform without being tied in first, but maybe he’s not a fan of hanging low stands in dead trees, so I guess we’re even. We all live dangerously in our own ways. Lol.


Boy.. your a little chapped about that low hanging dead tree SUGGESTION.

Maybe we should have put "IMO" at the end of our post, like you did on a suggestion you made on an earlier post of mine, to smoooooth things over. 

Don't be so touchy bud.. we're ALL on the same team here

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Boy.. your a little chapped about that low hanging dead tree SUGGESTION.
> 
> Maybe we should have put "IMO" at the end of our post, like you did on a suggestion you made on an earlier post of mine, to smoooooth things over.
> 
> Don't be so touchy bud.. we're ALL on the same team here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It’s all good. I only take suggestions from people who know more than I do about a particular subject, and those who have consistent proven success in a particular field, so you have nothing to worry about here......IMO of course. Good luck to you on your next stand setup tho, and good luck this year on filling your tags(sincerely). No hard feelings on this end. Go Team Go!!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> It’s all good. I only take suggestions from people who know more than I do about a particular subject, and those who have consistent proven success in a particular field, so you have nothing to worry about here......IMO of course. Good luck to you on your next stand setup tho, and good luck this year on filling your tags(sincerely). No hard feelings on this end. Go Team Go!!


You the same, my friend![emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> Sooooo much for my 1st scheduled sit.... Saturday looks like a dumpster fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Especially in that "dead" tree setup [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

First time out tonite,got 5 scrapes within about 60yds didnt see any rubs.this is a great spot saw a 160 in here last year only saw him once hope he is still around.


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> Especially in that "dead" tree setup [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Great point! I never thought of that

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Went and pulled three cards tonight..... Getting ready to browse through them. Ran into a guy who's hunting woods with me... Soaked in Cologne headed in to check his cards also... Anybody got an extra fishing pole I can use 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NavyDude

BBD1984 said:


> Went and pulled three cards tonight..... Getting ready to browse through them. Ran into a guy who's hunting woods with me... Soaked in Cologne headed in to check his cards also... Anybody got an extra fishing pole I can use
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dang...that has to drive you nuts. Nothing like putting in the time just to have someone else mess it up.


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> There he is!! Hope the southern life has been treating you well brotha. When are you guys headed up this way this season? Good luck to you all, and please stay in touch!
> 
> Man, the guy in that video is damn good, and I was definitely taking notes. Gonna have to bite the bullet and get me a set of those high priced Lone Wolf sticks, or something similar. Other than getting in the stand without being strapped in for those few seconds, that’s about as smooth of a setup as it gets. I’m personally not a fan of stepping on the platform without being tied in first, but maybe he’s not a fan of hanging low stands in dead trees, so I guess we’re even. We all live dangerously in our own ways. Lol.


Right now looks like we will be splitting time between our Adams Co. spot and the spot near you in Coshocton Co. from Nov 7 thru Nov 18. I'll shoot you a text when we head your way. Keep me posted on how things are going for you too.


----------



## BBD1984

3-cards here's the highlights.... nothing consistent. I can tell these guys are stinking up the woods.... usually have several shooters on cam. Looks to be tough year.

You that have 100's acres to yourselves, please don't take it for granted. Appreciative of what I got, but makes it tough to kill a trophy....

Looks like our twisted culture is pouring over into the woods! How old do you think that 6-pt is? Checkout doe on her hind legs...!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Headed south this weekend. Got some daytime cruising.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

blazinsoles said:


> Headed south this weekend. Got some daytime cruising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeaaaaahhh buddy!! That’s a hoss right there. Hope to see your hero shot soon, good luck!


----------



## Schneeder

Ran into this guy tonight while out moving a camera. Very easy to identify due to his white patch on his side. Had him in range multiple times last year but wasn't of size yet. Glad he has made it through the season and has added some size to him. Depending on what other boys are still around he may not get the pass this year.


----------



## mandrroofing

Schneeder said:


> Ran into this guy tonight while out moving a camera. Very easy to identify due to his white patch on his side. Had him in range multiple times last year but wasn't of size yet. Glad he has made it through the season and has added some size to him. Depending on what other boys are still around he may not get the pass this year.
> 
> View attachment 6627957
> 
> View attachment 6627959
> View attachment 6627961


Very cool looking ,a piebald buck?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Easttnhunter01

BBD1984 said:


> 3-cards here's the highlights.... nothing consistent. I can tell these guys are stinking up the woods.... usually have several shooters on cam. Looks to be tough year.
> 
> You that have 100's acres to yourselves, please don't take it for granted. Appreciative of what I got, but makes it tough to kill a trophy....
> 
> Looks like our twisted culture is pouring over into the woods! How old do you think that 6-pt is? Checkout doe on her hind legs...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That 6pt is a old looking sucker, I'd be glad to kill him


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m in the tree for my first hunt of the yr....



Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> I’m in the tree for my first hunt of the yr....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Awesome! Bet that feels good.... keep us posted.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Schneeder said:


> Ran into this guy tonight while out moving a camera. Very easy to identify due to his white patch on his side. Had him in range multiple times last year but wasn't of size yet. Glad he has made it through the season and has added some size to him. Depending on what other boys are still around he may not get the pass this year.
> 
> View attachment 6627957
> 
> View attachment 6627959
> View attachment 6627961


Nice pics, very clear....I take it that you took them with your phone.... if so, what phone is that? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Got lucky Saturday in Millersburg. Caught this guy making his way to some standing corn about 5:30. Gave me a 15 yd broadside shot. Magnus Ser razor ate him up.


----------



## tim1676

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Got lucky Saturday in Millersburg. Caught this guy making his way to some standing corn about 5:30. Gave me a 15 yd broadside shot. Magnus Ser razor ate him up.


Nice deer...congrats!!


----------



## RH1

Nice job.. Congrats


----------



## BBD1984

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Got lucky Saturday in Millersburg. Caught this guy making his way to some standing corn about 5:30. Gave me a 15 yd broadside shot. Magnus Ser razor ate him up.


Man o man ... good work! Enjoy sleeping in the rest of the Fall

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I’m in the tree for my first hunt of the yr....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Big Tim!!


----------



## AmishArcher

Our scrapes are starting to heat up. For whatever reason, our area in Northern Knox Co we have a lot of bucks getting really active the last week of October and even some does being bred at the end of October (as accurate as you can be with a fetus scale, late season)


----------



## Schneeder

mandrroofing said:


> Very cool looking ,a piebald buck?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah I suppose you'd classify him as such. He's only got that one spot on his left side though.





BBD1984 said:


> Nice pics, very clear....I take it that you took them with your phone.... if so, what phone is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I actually took these with a Sony A6500 & 18-105 F4 lens. I didn't attempt any shots with my phone. He was about 60 yards away so I don't know if my iPhone would of even been able to take half as decent photos since this encounter happened during the last 30 minutes of light.


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Thanks! It is bittersweet. I love the November hunts. But not feeling the pressure to go out when it’s 34 and raining because vacation is dwindling is not so bad either. May try to do some filming for my friend the week of November 5th.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Thanks! It is bittersweet. I love the November hunts. But not feeling the pressure to go out when it’s 34 and raining because vacation is dwindling is not so bad either. May try to do some filming for my friend the week of November 5th.


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## South Man

Very nice! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohio-Todd

Tim/OH said:


> I’m in the tree for my first hunt of the yr....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Anything to report Tim?

-OT


----------



## hdrking2003

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Thanks! It is bittersweet. I love the November hunts. But not feeling the pressure to go out when it’s 34 and raining because vacation is dwindling is not so bad either. May try to do some filming for my friend the week of November 5th.


Hell yeah, I’d take that trade off any day for a tall tined bruiser like that! Congrats!!


----------



## RH1

Slow morning for me. No deer. Hopefully this evening will be better


----------



## Meat

Not seeing the early rut type activity in Meigs county. Still seeing some bucks together and does with no followers. 

Meat


----------



## RH1

Well I got some bad news today.
Looks like they are going to begin choice cutting the farm my son n I hunt starting Monday. They said it could take up to 6 weeks!


----------



## Tim/OH

Ohio-Todd said:


> Anything to report Tim?
> 
> -OT


 Nothing at all Todd....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Well I got some bad news today.
> Looks like they are going to begin choice cutting the farm my son n I hunt starting Monday. They said it could take up to 6 weeks!


 Yeah I just talked to your son....that sucks man sorry


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Well, that sure is a kick in the ol cajones. Sorry man. Although, I will have to say, deer are fascinated by chain saws lol. They'll stand back and watch, you might be able to make it work to your advantage.


RH1 said:


> Well I got some bad news today.
> Looks like they are going to begin choice cutting the farm my son n I hunt starting Monday. They said it could take up to 6 weeks!


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Awesome! Bet that feels good.... keep us posted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 It felt gd to be out there this morning m, unfortunately I didn’t see anything except for some tree rats....still thick in there with all the leaves still on the trees 

Couldn’t go out this evening because I have to pickup my daughter from daycare


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck Big Tim!!


 Thanks Clint....no deer sightings at all this morning 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Got lucky Saturday in Millersburg. Caught this guy making his way to some standing corn about 5:30. Gave me a 15 yd broadside shot. Magnus Ser razor ate him up.


 Congratulations bro....


Tim


----------



## IClark

Is it just me or are the leaves hanging on longer than the last couple of years?


----------



## RH1

mtn3531 said:


> Well, that sure is a kick in the ol cajones. Sorry man. Although, I will have to say, deer are fascinated by chain saws lol. They'll stand back and watch, you might be able to make it work to your advantage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Im going to give it all I got. We have a few real good bucks on the farm this year.
No way im throwing in the towel.


----------



## z7hunter11

RH1 said:


> Well I got some bad news today.
> Looks like they are going to begin choice cutting the farm my son n I hunt starting Monday. They said it could take up to 6 weeks!


I feel your pain. I was told I can no longer hunt a great piece of property 2 weeks before opening day. Like a punch to the gut man. Was able to pick a little 22 acre spot, thanksful and hoping for the best, but frustrated as well!


----------



## mtn3531

RH1 said:


> Im going to give it all I got. We have a few real good bucks on the farm this year.
> No way im throwing in the towel.


Good deal. Best of luck to you guys! I'm gonna try and fill a couple of tags out here before I make my trek east. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Is it just me or are the leaves hanging on longer than the last couple of years?


Oh yeah man no doubt! Was still a jungle out there on Monday. The summer-like weather thru September and into October is definitely playing some tricks on the foliage. Not much color change either, and not sure we’ll see much of that before they all of a sudden fall off.


----------



## Meister

Wifey got it done tonight in northern Stark. Had this guy coming in the past few nights, 1015 Monday, 815 Tuesday, and his last entrance tonight at 650. I took a shot in the dark and told her to hunt, despite the bad wind. We only have one stand here at home and the deer come from the south every time. I knew he could possibly make it to the shooting lane before he caught on which would give her ample time to make it happen. She sent me a buck emoji and a bow emoji when it happened lol.


----------



## Meister

Oh, btw.. we've switched to slick tricks exclusively the past few years only due to some iffy blood trails from rages. This deer was very slightly quartering to. Stuck him good, great exit position (hard to see in this pic, but right behind shoulder). Clipped the top left edge of the heart and went through the center of left lung. The deer left her line of sight but ended up piling up 30 yards from the shot. All fine and dandy, however, not a single drop of blood hit the ground. Not even where he lay. Kinda puzzled me. Usually the ST's look like a slug went through the thing. While the wound looked good, still can't figure out why there was zero blood trail.


----------



## mtn3531

Congrats to her. Sounds like fat probably plugged the hole. Don't really need much of a trail when they only go 30 yards! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Every time that shoulder came back it could have pinched it closed too. Still a great result. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

Congrats on the Deer guys! And nice one to set your wife up on.

Had my first sit last Friday and saw a ton of Deer. Also saw number 1 hit lister but he made it to 45 yards where I had no shot and turned and followed some little guys out of the area. Hope I didn’t spook him too bad and will check the cam and hunt again soon.

Went against my gut and moved into a already set stand instead of sitting on ground with the correct wind.

Pressure and weather look good for tomorrow and Sunday, I think some nice bucks will be taken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

Hunted a bit this morning. Bucks are moving but I don't think the girls are too interested yet. Had a decent 8 come in to a grunt call, 6 does were there but he walked by about 15 yards from them and hardly glanced their way. Saw 3 bucks and 9-10 does in all.


----------



## NavyDude

Bucks are coming to grunt calls already? I have seen a couple fresh rubs.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Too early. Give it 2 weeks and itll be fun. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

Check out the vid of the bucks sparing taken by the blue ash police


----------



## Deer92

Couple buddies killed these last Saturday and Monday night on our lease. The bigger was moving thru scent schecking for does. We could smell him before we found him.


----------



## Regohio

Nice work buckeyes!



deer92 said:


> couple buddies killed these last saturday and monday night on our lease. The bigger was moving thru scent schecking for does. We could smell him before we found him.
> View attachment 6629353
> 
> View attachment 6629355


----------



## Deer92

Hoping I can find the dad and grandpaw to those two.


----------



## paradisekid

Them are some nice ones Congrats


----------



## doug_andrea

My 8 yr old son shot is first deer last night, and you can tell from the smile that he was pretty happy. So was I.

Shot was back a bit, bet she left a good blood trail, and only went about 75 yds.

Seneca County









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher

doug_andrea said:


> My 8 yr old son shot is first deer last night, and you can tell from the smile that he was pretty happy. So was I.
> 
> Shot was back a bit, bet she left a good blood trail, and only went about 75 yds.
> 
> Seneca County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congrats! I had a similar outin tuesday but I did the shooting with a 6 and 4 year old in the blind. That's as good as it gets.


----------



## doug_andrea

AmishArcher said:


> Congrats! I had a similar outin tuesday but I did the shooting with a 6 and 4 year old in the blind. That's as good as it gets.


Thanks AmishArcher! And congrats to you also! That was my situation last year - he wanted to watch me shoot one first. This year he was ready!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Great job...Congrats!!


----------



## BBD1984

doug_andrea said:


> My 8 yr old son shot is first deer last night, and you can tell from the smile that he was pretty happy. So was I.
> 
> Shot was back a bit, bet she left a good blood trail, and only went about 75 yds.
> 
> Seneca County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Too cool[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

If I can convince my three-year-old to stay the night at Grandma and Grandpa's....[emoji1696] Tomorrow morning will be my first time out. Going to be a little Breezy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

It's raining right now.... What's everyone's thoughts on hunting tomorrow morning?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> It's raining right now.... What's everyone's thoughts on hunting tomorrow morning?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This time of year you need to be out there..
If there is thunder and lightning wait it out but a light rain hunt.
As soon as a good rain let's up the deer will get up and move,
It can,be magical


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> It's raining right now.... What's everyone's thoughts on hunting tomorrow morning?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Do you have deer penned up in your living room? Garage? No? Well doesn’t look like you’ll be able to kill one unless you get your azz in the stand! It’s close to the end of October so time to stop talking about it, and time to start acting on it. Shoot straight![emoji106]


----------



## BBD1984

LOL... Thanks guys. I need a kick in the rump! When my alarm goes off in the wee hours of the morning I'll make sure I look back and read these post to give me some motivation 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

I would say you can't kill one from the couch, but a buddy of mine's brother killed one sitting in a lawn chair in his shed drinking a beer and listening to a Buckeyes game lol. Right outside Cleveland. Soooo... there's that [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

Went out yesterday evening to a new spot that hasn't been hunted in over 5 years and been getting trail cam pics of some giant bucks moving during day light hours to the nuts on the ground and man I thought for sure the deer would be up in moving with the front moving in and I only saw 3 deer, mom and her 2 yearlings.... Going to my property this morning.. rain moved out and it's nice and cloudy...Temps are in the low 40's....


----------



## BBD1984

Just got setup... couldn't have went any more seamless, thankfully. Man is it green and thick! Feels like I'm hunting in July!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Just got setup... couldn't have went any more seamless, thankfully. Man is it green and thick! Feels like I'm hunting in July!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing. I am in a Maple tree that usually is one of the first to lose its leaves here and it still has fully green leaves over half of it. Good for concealment though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

The woods are still so green.


----------



## IrishHunter1

IrishHunter1 said:


> The woods are still so green.


Even the poison ivy hasn’t turned yet


----------



## BBD1984

had 4 all over me... doe and 2 yearlings were eating then spike came up grunting at them[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> had 4 all over me... doe and 2 yearlings were eating then spike came up grunting at them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just had a couple more does come through and a decent non shooter buck, which acted a little skittish... hopefully he didn't scent me. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Just had a couple more does come through and a decent non shooter buck, which acted a little skittish... hopefully he didn't scent me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Really need to put my phone down... this guy just slipped in on me... like for my son to get a crack at him.... nasty spike!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

This year its been just pitiful. I have yet to see a buck from the stand. Waiting for the rut now..


----------



## 70641

Looking forward for my 3 week vacation to start on the 29th thru Nov 19th.... Tomorrow high is only going to be in the 40's and light winds.. Today here in Tusc. county the winds are strong this morning. Hopefully this afternoon they'll die down... It's just a matter of time and it's going to be like a light switch was turned on...


----------



## hdrking2003

shippychippy said:


> Looking forward for my 3 week vacation to start on the 29th thru Nov 19th.... Tomorrow high is only going to be in the 40's and light winds.. Today here in Tusc. county the winds are strong this morning. Hopefully this afternoon they'll die down... It's just a matter of time and it's going to be like a light switch was turned on...


Not to be Debbie Downer but I’m showing increasing winds throughout the day into the night, with rain n snow flurries overnight. I’m hoping for good things tomorrow tho when everything dies down.


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> Looking forward for my 3 week vacation to start on the 29th thru Nov 19th.... Tomorrow high is only going to be in the 40's and light winds.. Today here in Tusc. county the winds are strong this morning. Hopefully this afternoon they'll die down... It's just a matter of time and it's going to be like a light switch was turned on...


Man you're are lucky! 3 weeks, those are the perfect dates....that's my biggest obstacle other than finding low pressure hunting spots, is finding the time. Good luck and enjoy your time in the woods

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just gave a fat mature doe another lease on life. Had her less than 8 yards....then I started thinking of ALL the work it was going to be to get her home....that made it pretty easy plus I'm really considering not killing any does for a couple years, seems like #'s have been really low in my area.

This has been an awesome morning though, besides not seeing a shooter, I've been covered with deer. I'm on east side of woods and in low land....hardly can tell its windy besides my tree I'm on keeps swaying!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

They're still moving...

Was getting ready to climb done, caught some movement. 90" buck from earlier, acting strange. Wouldn't come and left. He wasn't even down wind of me...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Just gave a fat mature doe another lease on life. Had her less than 8 yards....then I started thinking of ALL the work it was going to be to get her home....that made it pretty easy plus I'm really considering not killing any does for a couple years, seems like #'s have been really low in my area.
> 
> This has been an awesome morning though, besides not seeing a shooter, I've been covered with deer. I'm on east side of woods and in low land....hardly can tell its windy besides my tree I'm on keeps swaying!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Soooo, you’ve been covered up in deer, yet #s are down, and you don’t wanna do any work while hunting? Lmao, you are definitely entertaining if nothin else BBD!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Soooo, you’ve been covered up in deer, yet #s are down, and you don’t wanna do any work while hunting? Lmao, you are definitely entertaining if nothin else BBD!


That's what I'm here for....IMO of course

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> That's what I'm here for....IMO of course
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha, touché! I hate working on Saturday but at least I have this entertainment to fall back on


----------



## paarchhntr

hdrking2003 said:


> Soooo, you’ve been covered up in deer, yet #s are down, and you don’t wanna do any work while hunting? Lmao, you are definitely entertaining if nothin else BBD!



He’s working, his post count through the roof with live updates. Can’t believe people find this much time to play on there phones when they are covered in deer. Let AT go and enjoy the hunt. Geesh, imagine what your missing while on that phone.


----------



## hdrking2003

paarchhntr said:


> He’s working, his post count through the roof with live updates. Can’t believe people find this much time to play on there phones when they are covered in deer. Let AT go and enjoy the hunt. Geesh, imagine what your missing while on that phone.


Like button!


----------



## chaded

I got the last of my stands moved yesterday. I think I will try and get out next week. Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> I got the last of my stands moved yesterday. I think I will try and get out next week. Lol


Hopefully all are set at the perfect height, angle, and definitely not in any dead trees . Lol


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Hopefully all are set at the perfect height, angle, and definitely not in any dead trees . Lol


Get back to work slacker! Your boss finds you out... you'll be selling your stands!! BTW can I get 1st dibs on that one stand you posted a pic of earlier.... you know, the one attached to the dead tree....! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Get back to work slacker! Your boss finds you out... you'll be selling your stands!! BTW can I get 1st dibs on that one stand you posted a pic of earlier.... you know, the one attached to the dead tree....!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


As soon as I put my tag on “the wide 8”, she’s all yours! Then I can show you where and how to set it up without having to do much “work”.  Lol


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> As soon as I put my tag on “the wide 8”, she’s all yours! Then I can show you where and how to set it up without having to do much “work”.  Lol


Good one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Good one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


. Just took a second to check the ball games and saw it’s snowing like a mofo in Wisconsin and weather delay in the state up north due to lightning. Quite the front moving thru the Midwest today and tonight! REALLY looking forward to the morning sit!

As I typed this I had a high wind advisory for us come thru on my weather app. Be careful out there today guys n gals!


----------



## Tn10point

Heading up to Athens County next Friday. To hunt private and public for a week. Hoping our decision to go early is a good one.


----------



## 70641

Swapped out SD cards this afternoon in my trail cams and this morning at 0130 I got a pic of a shooter 10 point buck in my food plot. I have 8 cameras out on my property and only got 1 pic of him. Never got any of him while in velvet so he must have recently came in the area.... Hopefully he sticks around.. Heavy winds this evening and a major front moving in so I'm hoping tomorrow will be a great day..28 deg. in the morning.......


----------



## chief razor

Tn10point said:


> Heading up to Athens County next Friday. To hunt private and public for a week. Hoping our decision to go early is a good one.


Still very green here. Not seeing many bucks during daylight either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

What's nasty about a yearling getting his first rack? (Might even be this years fawn). Bet he'll look different next year.


Saw 42 deer Tuesday evening. All between Cherry Valley Rd in Granville and Chestnut Hills Road north of there.
Problem was I was on my way home from work!




BBD1984 said:


> Really need to put my phone down... this guy just slipped in on me... like for my son to get a crack at him.... nasty spike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

The Phantom said:


> What's nasty about a yearling getting his first rack? (Might even be this years fawn). Bet he'll look different next year.
> 
> 
> Saw 42 deer Tuesday evening. All between Cherry Valley Rd in Granville and Chestnut Hills Road north of there.
> Problem was I was on my way home from work!


Every biologist I've spoken with, and I have a good friend who is a state biologist for NC, have all said that a bucks first rack should be better than a spike. Very few spikes , even if given years to grow, ever blow up into anything big. He said that's just genetic deficiency. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> Every biologist I've spoken with, and I have a good friend who is a state biologist for NC, have all said that a bucks first rack should be better than a spike. Very few spikes , even if given years to grow, ever blow up into anything big. He said that's just genetic deficiency.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I was going off ... Read an article one time where it talked about spikes having some type of corrupted genetics...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I've read numerous articles stating that it's due to late birth, or poor nutrition.
The only spikes I've seen are young deer, so I let them walk. I've never seen a 3 1/2 year old spike where I hunt.


----------



## mtn3531

The Phantom said:


> I've read numerous articles stating that it's due to late birth, or poor nutrition.
> The only spikes I've seen are young deer, so I let them walk. I've never seen a 3 1/2 year old spike where I hunt.


I think you're missing the point we were making. No one said anything about a 3 1/2 year old spike. A spike that gets to be 3 1/2 generally doesn't amount to much. 5 pts, basket rack 7's. That's usually what a first rack spike grows into by 3 1/2. It just isn't in the cards for them usually to amount to much later in life. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I hate this whole spikes will never amount to anything bs. Who cares if he never turns into a 170” buck the majority don’t. And who’s going to use a tag to shoot a deer that’s a spike because somebody third cousin second uncles grandma once said spikes never amount to anything???? It’s ridiculous, I know if he turns into a 140” gnarly 5 year old instead of a pretty 170, I’ll gladly shoot him and smile ear to ear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I think you're missing the point we were making. No one said anything about a 3 1/2 year old spike. A spike that gets to be 3 1/2 generally doesn't amount to much. 5 pts, basket rack 7's. That's usually what a first rack spike grows into by 3 1/2. It just isn't in the cards for them usually to amount to much later in life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Not sure there is a point here. A spike is a baby deer regardless. Let him walk by and move on.


----------



## mtn3531

hoytman09 said:


> I hate this whole spikes will never amount to anything bs. Who cares if he never turns into a 170” buck the majority don’t. And who’s going to use a tag to shoot a deer that’s a spike because somebody third cousin second uncles grandma once said spikes never amount to anything???? It’s ridiculous, I know if he turns into a 140” gnarly 5 year old instead of a pretty 170, I’ll gladly shoot him and smile ear to ear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Triggered much? Plenty of people put tags on spikes every year and are happy to have the meat. Doesn't bother me in the least. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

Temps are in the low 30's this morning and the winds are currently around 10 mph. and by 0700 will be between 8-9 mph.. great morning to be heading out.. First I need to get my cloths smoked up, coffee and I'll be set......Whoever is going this morning good luck......


----------



## Robertoski

Back at ya!! Headed out!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Same here, good luck all!


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

mtn3531 said:


> I think you're missing the point we were making. No one said anything about a 3 1/2 year old spike. A spike that gets to be 3 1/2 generally doesn't amount to much. 5 pts, basket rack 7's. That's usually what a first rack spike grows into by 3 1/2. It just isn't in the cards for them usually to amount to much later in life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That is actually very false. Spikes can turn into 170” buck and there are plenty of supporting articles and videos to prove it. I attched one article but there are plenty more to chhose from to prove this theory. Enjoy

https://www.realtree.com/deer-hunting/galleries/photo-gallery-from-buttons-to-booner


----------



## BBD1984

Anything moving this morning?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

BBD1984 said:


> Anything moving this morning?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not where I'm at. Sitting over a fresh cut cornfield.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Nothing here


----------



## GrimReaper365

Well seeing a lot more buck sign this week, found run and scrape lines. Mature ones are still nocturnal where I’m at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

I was out last night swinging from the trees. was set up in a nice walnut tree. apparently was bedded 40 yards away, and climbed quietly. he was feeding and bedding for next 3 hours keeping me pinned. he kept bedding with back to wind. fox snuck up behind him and he bounded 40 yards but returned soon after. last hour of light had 2 does working toward me but stayed 40 yards away. no shot with wind 20 mph and gusts up to 50 in butler county last night.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nockedup

Quiet morning in the deer woods.


----------



## RH1

Ruts over, there all in lock down


----------



## Tiggie_00

Lol


----------



## GrimReaper365

RH1 said:


> Ruts over, there all in lock down


Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Slow morning for me. Doe,2 yearlings at first light n that’s it. Scrapes are popping up now though.


----------



## onlyaspike

Heading out this evening with my daughter....wife saw a nice buck hit on rt 11 in Trumbull county last night.....thought I'd see a bunch of kill pics and pre rut chasing chatter on this thread after this morning's hunts......seems kinda dead still....


----------



## hdrking2003

Surprisingly slow morning in eastern Knox County(near Millwood). Only a mama n 2 babies at about 8:15. All was not lost tho because I saw my very first bobcat in the wild. Came walking right under my stand at about 10am. Been in the woods my whole life and never saw one until today. Couldn’t get my gloves off n phone out in time to snap a photo before he went back into the thick stuff, but a super cool experience regardless! Will be overlooking an alfalfa field in southern Richland county this eve.


----------



## 70641

Back home.. Only saw 4 deer. Movement was very slow this morning.. Winds are still kinda high so hopefully this afternoon will be better.


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks for all the updates guys... for those of us who were busy this morning, it's nice to know what's going on in the woods....

Question, what yardage does everyone normally practice at? My plan is to target shot throughout the season to stay sharp... currently I'm shooting from a slight elevated position at 30-yards broadside. 

Just curious what others did? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks for all the updates guys... for those of us who were busy this morning, it's nice to know what's going on in the woods....
> 
> Question, what yardage does everyone normally practice at? My plan is to target shot throughout the season to stay sharp... currently I'm shooting from a slight elevated position at 30-yards broadside.
> 
> Just curious what others did? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Farther than you expect to have to shoot while hunting....I do about 90% of all my shooting from 32 -50 yrds....32yrds is the distance from the end of my driveway to my target....lol... I like to shoot my last couple shots from 60yrds .


----------



## South Man

hdrking2003 said:


> Surprisingly slow morning in eastern Knox County(near Millwood). Only a mama n 2 babies at about 8:15. All was not lost tho because I saw my very first bobcat in the wild. Came walking right under my stand at about 10am. Been in the woods my whole life and never saw one until today. Couldn’t get my gloves off n phone out in time to snap a photo before he went back into the thick stuff, but a super cool experience regardless! Will be overlooking an alfalfa field in southern Richland county this eve.


They're beautiful animals. I've seen five or six over the years while hunting 
Always makes for an exciting hunt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Going to check some cameras today and look for my lost release. :doh:

Anyone got any recommendations on releases that are similar to the Scott Exxus? It's the only handheld trigger release I have experience with and since they don't make them any more I'm going to switch if I can't find it in the field today.


----------



## Tim/OH

I will be in the stand by 3....got off a little early today

Cams are showing a lot of daytime movement from does and small bucks 


Tim


----------



## PaBone

Shot a good one in Wayne National Thursday. He was checking scrapes and I grunted him right in. He had a semi swollen neck stained smelly tarsals and had two puncture wounds in his neck from fighting. Took me until 10:30 that night to get him out of the woods even with help, just big heavy woods buck.


----------



## muzzypower

Heck of a buck especially on public. Congrats


----------



## onlyaspike

Great buck Pabone !!!! Congratulations


----------



## BBD1984

PaBone said:


> Shot a good one in Wayne National Thursday. He was checking scrapes and I grunted him right in. He had a semi swollen neck stained smelly tarsals and had two puncture wounds in his neck from fighting. Took me until 10:30 that night to get him out of the woods even with help, just big heavy woods buck.


Well done!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

Nice job! Is that common for the Wayne area as far as the rut behavior this early?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

All of our mature bucks are still nocturnal. We haven't had any recent daytime pics of mature bucks.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m in stand now. I too am not getting any mature bucks on cam in daylight, I’m close to Wayne national and some scrapes are starting to pop up, but haven’t seen any “rutty” behavior yet. With all this cold weather and the full moon coming, should start it all off !


----------



## golfanddeernut

PaBone said:


> Shot a good one in Wayne National Thursday. He was checking scrapes and I grunted him right in. He had a semi swollen neck stained smelly tarsals and had two puncture wounds in his neck from fighting. Took me until 10:30 that night to get him out of the woods even with help, just big heavy woods buck.


your the man pabone


----------



## BBD1984

You wait till right around Halloween.. This forum will be lit up! Hopefully one of them's me  nothing worse than showing up to Thanksgiving and all your relatives asking you if you killed anything yet..... :-(

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

I'm hoping my trip 5-11 will be spot on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Tried some rattling this A.M.. pulled in a nice young 8point around 8:30. He was somewhat swollen and grunting, he shredded a tree in front of me but wouldn’t get clear of brush. He gave me a shot at 52 but I thought he was closer to 40 and missed low. I wouldn’t have shot at him but this was probably my last day in the stand for a while as my wife is due any day now with our first.
This was on public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

South Man said:


> Nice job! Is that common for the Wayne area as far as the rut behavior this early?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is early for a mature buck like him on his feet early I shot him at 6:10 and he was really aggressive. Came running in when I grunted to him ready to fight.


----------



## BBD1984

Orvisman73 said:


> Tried some rattling this A.M.. pulled in a nice young 8point around 8:30. He was somewhat swollen and grunting, he shredded a tree in front of me but wouldn’t get clear of brush. He gave me a shot at 52 but I thought he was closer to 40 and missed low. I wouldn’t have shot at him but this was probably my last day in the stand for a while as my wife is due any day now with our first.
> This was on public.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the lil one hope all goes well!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tpcowfish

Congrat's PAbone, heckuva nice deer, And a happy pic !!


----------



## fmf979

I have seen some scrapes that are not aggressively torn up yet. They have been hit recently. My guess is by tuesday or wednesday the will blow up. Then around the 31st the woods will be very active in daylight if history repeats itself.


----------



## arrow179

Schneeder said:


> Going to check some cameras today and look for my lost release. :doh:
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations on releases that are similar to the Scott Exxus? It's the only handheld trigger release I have experience with and since they don't make them any more I'm going to switch if I can't find it in the field today.


Try the Stan Perfex. Not cheap but you get what you pay for!


----------



## zjung

The deer are moving this evening. I’ve seen two young bucks and 10 doe. One is coming home with me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

zjung said:


> The deer are moving this evening. I’ve seen two young bucks and 10 doe. One is coming home with me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh22

I had about 6 does and youngin movin at 8am today, with a 115 inch 8 basket bumping them. Scrapes are getting active. I have let 20 doe walk this season so far, as I am holding to crack a 150ish buck this year. I have done 6 sits and had deer at all but one so far this year. Next weekend I am full assault mode through Nov..


----------



## Matt G

Schneeder said:


> Going to check some cameras today and look for my lost release. :doh:
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations on releases that are similar to the Scott Exxus? It's the only handheld trigger release I have experience with and since they don't make them any more I'm going to switch if I can't find it in the field today.


well I had one but seer in those was a soft metal. end up punching myself in the face and losing 2 arrows before realizing the release was bad. I got their replacement release which was heavier and uncomfortable. replaced in with stan sx3. absolutely loved it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

I must say, when I lived in CT I use to hate breaking through mtn laurel. now living in cincinnati I absolutely hate brush busting through Japanese honeysuckle... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bo_cephus

Shot a good one in Wayne National Thursday. He was checking scrapes and I grunted him right in. He had a semi swollen neck stained smelly tarsals and had two puncture wounds in his neck from fighting. Took me until 10:30 that night to get him out of the woods even with help, just big heavy woods buck.

Nice deer Pa Bone. I'm making the trip up that way from Louisiana in two weeks to do a public land hunt. Congrats man.


----------



## jeff25

Sure hope the forecast changes. My vacation is nov 5th-9th and the temps are lows in the upper 30s with highs in the 60s. Might have to see if I can switch to the 12th-16th, predicting lows in the low 30s with highs of 45-50


----------



## mtn3531

jeff25 said:


> Sure hope the forecast changes. My vacation is nov 5th-9th and the temps are lows in the upper 30s with highs in the 60s. Might have to see if I can switch to the 12th-16th, predicting lows in the low 30s with highs of 45-50


The weather guys can't get the forecast right for tomorrow most times. I put no stock in forecasts for weeks out. It could be lows in the teens and highs in the 30s by the time November rolls around. I'm more concerned with when the does on our farm come into estrus than I am the temps. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Seen a ton of deer tonight but not much bone. A spike and a 110” ten were nosing around the field a bit, and harassing some does but nothing serious. I feel like it’s right around the corner tho! 

On a side note.....I was able to put a lil meat in the freezer, and that makes mama happy. Lol


----------



## ChasinTails27

Nice buck Pabone!


----------



## blazinsoles

My weekend in hocking county was slow. Getting plenty of daytime photos. Saw a couple does and a house cat. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh22

This is my first year on some social media hunting pages, and is it me or is the amount of tiny bucks hitting the dirt astonishing? I am sure some are a kids deer or first deer ever, but like the basket 4-6s...I be sittin here holding for 140 plus, and I have only shot 2 bucks in my short 5 years hunting..


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen 4 does yesterday evening and no bucks.....back in the tree right now


Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Seen 4 does yesterday evening and no bucks.....back in the tree right now
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Tim.
Slow for me yesterday. Just does and yearlings


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Have a week of vacaton time to hunt the rut. Nov 5-9 or 12-16 looking better to you guys? Feels like it's going a pinch early to me.


----------



## BBD1984

BlackSunshyne said:


> Have a week of vacaton time to hunt the rut. Nov 5-9 or 12-16 looking better to you guys? Feels like it's going a pinch early to me.


I personally like that period after most does have been bred and the big boys are on the move looking for the last few in heat... which is usually right before youth gun. 

With that in mind...I just had a guide to local outfitter tell me, throughout the years, his clients have had most success on Halloween.... for what it's worth. 

I still remember a few years ago, seeing 4 bucks several were mature, one was a monster, all "bached" up.... they were just strolling around together and that was on Nov 4th... strange. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Good luck Tim.
> Slow for me yesterday. Just does and yearlings


 Thank you sir...lone doe came through grunting the whole way...I thought it was a buck coming smdh


Tim


----------



## bigpess51

Yesterday was good, I decided to hunt in the morning due to the cold front blowing through and the farmer knocked down all the corn. Glad I did, perfect crisp morning with a lot of action. 2 nice 3.5 year old's up and acting funny. One had his nose to the ground searching the entire CRP field I was hunting over. The other one was chasing 3 does hard in the morning, luckily for me he pushed them right past me and I harvested one at 18yds. All three bucks that I saw freshened the same scrape. Bucks are ready, does are not. Can't wait for the next 3 weeks of hunting!


----------



## glassguy2511

I finally connected on this mainframe 10 with good tines and main beams yesterday evening in Southern Ohio.


----------



## glassguy2511

On a side note, this past week my cameras have blown up with bucks. I have watched bumping, grunting every step, to full out chasing and even getting daytime cruising pics the past few afternoons mid day.

Its a great time to be in the woods if you have a shooter around. Find loaded white oaks if you have them and be ready when the mature does are around!


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Purdue 49 Ohio State 20 :wink:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpNI1mSh_3f/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=cotxmjj3wc4s


----------



## BBD1984

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> Purdue 49 Ohio State 20 :wink:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpNI1mSh_3f/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=cotxmjj3wc4s


Boo 

Every blind nut finds a squirrel once in a while!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

glassguy2511 said:


> I finally connected on this mainframe 10 with good tines and main beams yesterday evening in Southern Ohio.


Man! What a busier....good work. What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I think I might finally go sit in the stand this evening.


----------



## glassguy2511

BBD1984 said:


> Man! What a busier....good work. What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Scioto County


----------



## Ohio-Todd

Well Done.

-OT


----------



## BBD1984

glassguy2511 said:


> Scioto County


How did you catch him on hoof during daylight?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed91Cummins

I hope this cold weather stays. It's going to be good!


----------



## rchristy

I saw only one doe saturday and two bucks sunday am. Too far away to shoot. We have not seen chasing where we are yet. We are in Cocshocton County. I have Nov 3-10 off to hunt so I'll be hitting it hard that week.


----------



## glassguy2511

BBD1984 said:


> How did you catch him on hoof during daylight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I had 7 mature does coming into that area of white oaks every evening and got pics of him coming in to them every night last week. He would come in as early as 7:45pm and as late as 8:30pm. I knew it was a matter of time until he came in early to bump one of those does.

By 5:30 yesterday evening I had 4 mature does and 3 small yearlings around me. Another mature doe came out at 6pm acting skiddish. She made her way over by those other does and low and behold I heard a twig snap several minutes later and here he came. He actually stopped less than 10 yards from my tree and looked straight up at me. He knew something wasnt right but I was pretty high up and he couldnt figure it out. After standing there for a couple of minutes he started making his way over to those does. When they scattered at him approaching I got ready for the shot and cracked him.

Not to turn this into a commercial but I was very leery of ozone based scent control. I bought the scent crusher tote a few weeks ago and I have had numerous deer come directly down wind this past week, including almost every deer around me yesterday evening and that buck. I started using Evercalm this past week around my stand. Just swiping a few trees and leaves here and there on my way to the stand when I got close to the tree. No other cover scents and I really like Evercalm and I have more confidence in the scent crusher tote than I did when I bought it.

The good thing about older/mature bucks- they always slip up this time of the year. As long as you are putting the time in the stand it seems to always happen!


----------



## BBD1984

glassguy2511 said:


> I had 7 mature does coming into that area of white oaks every evening and got pics of him coming in to them every night last week. He would come in as early as 7:45pm and as late as 8:30pm. I knew it was a matter of time until he came in early to bump one of those does.
> 
> By 5:30 yesterday evening I had 4 mature does and 3 small yearlings around me. Another mature doe came out at 6pm acting skiddish. She made her way over by those other does and low and behold I heard a twig snap several minutes later and here he came. He actually stopped less than 10 yards from my tree and looked straight up at me. He knew something wasnt right but I was pretty high up and he couldnt figure it out. After standing there for a couple of minutes he started making his way over to those does. When they scattered at him approaching I got ready for the shot and cracked him.
> 
> Not to turn this into a commercial but I was very leery of ozone based scent control. I bought the scent crusher tote a few weeks ago and I have had numerous deer come directly down wind this past week, including almost every deer around me yesterday evening and that buck. I started using Evercalm this past week around my stand. Just swiping a few trees and leaves here and there on my way to the stand when I got close to the tree. No other cover scents and I really like Evercalm and I have more confidence in the scent crusher tote than I did when I bought it.
> 
> The good thing about older/mature bucks- they always slip up this time of the year. As long as you are putting the time in the stand it seems to always happen!


Thanks man that was good.... surprised you were able to draw back with all those does around you....
Did you think he was more interested in the acorns or the females?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks man that was good.... surprised you were able to draw back with all those does around you....
> Did you think he was more interested in the acorns or the females?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Females. Yeah I had a lot of eyes around me with those does. But when he came towards them they scattered like they always do and that is when I got set up for the shot.


----------



## mtn3531

Great buck glass, just shows how different each area is. All of our mature bucks are still nocturnal right now. They need to stay that way til around the 8th lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

New to this forum, hunting in scioto county Ohio seen very little daylight buck activity, until today had a couple different 115 to 120” bucks active on scrap lines. I still believe we are a week or two away


----------



## IClark

Shot this guy last Friday morning. Not the deer I thought he was. Won't go into all the details here. My story on him is in the bowhunter showcase forum under the title, "It's becoming one of those seasons...."


----------



## The Phantom

Saw an 8 point yesterday morning.
Problem was that is was a little after 5 AM and I was on my way to work!

Saw another 42 deer between east end of Granville and Utica on my way home from work. (About 6:45 PM to 7:15 PM)

Went out this morning til about 10. Saw the back half on one deer at 8, the head of a doe at 8:30, and four legs at 9:30.


----------



## BBD1984

IClark said:


> Shot this guy last Friday morning. Not the deer I thought he was. Won't go into all the details here. My story on him is in the bowhunter showcase forum under the title, "It's becoming one of those seasons...."
> 
> View attachment 6632789


Work job Clark.. I've been there... better than eating tag soup forsure!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter88

Subscribe!


----------



## hdrking2003

Went to look for a doe that a buddy of mine shot and took my GSP with me. I’ve worked with her sparingly over the past couple years on shed hunting and blood trails, but nothing too serious. She’s 5 years old now and she’s found quite a few sheds over the years, but never really needed her for a true tracking job on a wounded deer. Well, no luck on the wounded doe today(couldn’t find any blood or hair to get her started on from the get go), but all was not lost. She started down a beaten deer trail, and then she bee lined straight towards something in a deep ravine in the woods. Came up on quite the find, and made me a proud daddy nonetheless. Lol. Damn shame that this one had to rot away in the woods, but the farmer had no record of this buck(he hunts and runs cams too) nor did he know where it would’ve came from(he’s in very close contact with all of the surrounding landowners). Definitely a cool find and topped off a great weekend for me. Saw my first bobcat in the wild, put some meat in the freezer and now this. Hopefully the string of good things will continue thru the rut!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Shot this guy last Friday morning. Not the deer I thought he was. Won't go into all the details here. My story on him is in the bowhunter showcase forum under the title, "It's becoming one of those seasons...."
> 
> View attachment 6632789


Good job buddy!!! I knew you would follow up your boy soon. Near the camp??


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Good job buddy!!! I knew you would follow up your boy soon. Near the camp??


Right off of the camp. Found a killer spot. It was my first time hunting it. I believe I will kill alot of deer from it if I hunt it very sparingly and only when the wind is right. All sorts of big buck sign.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Right off of the camp. Found a killer spot. It was my first time hunting it. I believe I will kill alot of deer from it if I hunt it very sparingly and only when the wind is right. All sorts of big buck sign.


Thata boy! Finding that perfect honey hole is a priceless find. The best to you and the fam, as always. Quick favor tho......Since you have your tag on one, feel free to send a big boy or two just a little further northeast if you could please. Lol. Time for a little doe patrol now??


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Went to look for a doe that a buddy of mine shot and took my GSP with me. I’ve worked with her sparingly over the past couple years on shed hunting and blood trails, but nothing too serious. She’s 5 years old now and she’s found quite a few sheds over the years, but never really needed her for a true tracking job on a wounded deer. Well, no luck on the wounded doe today(couldn’t find any blood or hair to get her started on from the get go), but all was not lost. She started down a beaten deer trail, and then she bee lined straight towards something in a deep ravine in the woods. Came up on quite the find, and made me a proud daddy nonetheless. Lol. Damn shame that this one had to rot away in the woods, but the farmer had no record of this buck(he hunts and runs cams too) nor did he know where it would’ve came from(he’s in very close contact with all of the surrounding landowners). Definitely a cool find and topped off a great weekend for me. Saw my first bobcat in the wild, put some meat in the freezer and now this. Hopefully the string of good things will continue thru the rut!


Great find....!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Can anyone tell more, if I purchase an Apprentice License for my son (7 years old) does that then allow him to tag a deer.... or do I have to use my tag? ODNR website only mentions about the license, nothing about tags for apprentice hunters.... unless I missed it. 

I see where an apprentice fur permit can be purchased.... and I see a youth resident deer permit.... nothing on apprentice....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

BBD1984 said:


> Can anyone tell more, if I purchase an Apprentice License for my son (7 years old) does that then allow him to tag a deer.... or do I have to use my tag? ODNR website only mentions about the license, nothing about tags for apprentice hunters.... unless I missed it.
> 
> I see where an apprentice fur permit can be purchased.... and I see a youth resident deer permit.... nothing on apprentice....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He needs a youth deer permit. The apprenticeship is only for the license, all the youth permits are the same.


----------



## BBD1984

M.Magis said:


> He needs a youth deer permit. The apprenticeship is only for the license, all the youth permits are the same.


Gotcha thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Thata boy! Finding that perfect honey hole is a priceless find. The best to you and the fam, as always. Quick favor tho......Since you have your tag on one, feel free to send a big boy or two just a little further northeast if you could please. Lol. Time for a little doe patrol now??


Hey I'll do my best! Yeah on to does. Hoping to get my wife on to a big buck as well.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Hey I'll do my best! Yeah on to does. Hoping to get my wife on to a big buck as well.


Good luck to you both!!


----------



## Meister

Super slow tonight in Stark.


----------



## BBD1984

Full moon must have put the brakes on daytime movement... been pretty quite on here.... although today's moon phase is called the Hunters Moon

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Beautiful quiet morning....had deer moving through when I was getting dressed at the truck.

Licking County



Tim


----------



## Meat

Going to hunt my "poor man" plot for the first time tonight. Had my target buck in the that plot on Monday evening while I was setting in another plot. The wind is swirly, so hoping if something does come in I won't be busted.

Good luck to all.

Meat


----------



## RH1

4 does so far. What a perfect morning


----------



## glassguy2511

BBD1984 said:


> Full moon must have put the brakes on daytime movement... been pretty quite on here.... although today's moon phase is called the Hunters Moon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Full moon + clear nights = more movement at night and less during the day in my experience!

Once this full moon gets out of here and the cloudy nights are back in the forecast Friday things will bust wide open. This weekend looks rainy in my area but if I had not tagged out already I would be in the stand most of the day Saturday and Sunday with the tree umbrella set up!


----------



## Hammer-ed

I purchased a small farm here recently and begun hunting it last year with little success with seeing any deer movement. Went yesterday evening to hunt the first hour was great got in around 3 light wind and was hoping for a positive outcome,...Well the neighbors must have known yesterday evening was a evening that someone wanted to hunt. They started out riding ATVs/motorcycles along the property line for at least 2 hours, followed by deciding to cut some trees, not sure why so many chainsaws were needed! The thought of piece and quit yesterday evening was far from that. No deer could want to live in this environment!


----------



## BBD1984

I'm planning on hunting east wind both Thursday and Friday eve.... looks like rain is tropical storm remnants... prob hit or miss the further you live north the dryer....

... so in other words, it will prob be a WASHOUT for the whole state!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

BBD1984 said:


> I'm planning on hunting east wind both Thursday and Friday eve.... looks like rain is tropical storm remnants... prob hit or miss the further you live north the dryer....
> 
> ... so in other words, it will prob be a WASHOUT for the whole state!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


True! The rain has been ridiculous since February this year in southern Ohio. Heck the leaves havent really started to change colors yet and its October 24th! I also wonder if the excess rain is what is causing the acorns to finally drop from the white oaks. It seems like they just started really falling the past 2 weeks.


----------



## IClark

glassguy2511 said:


> True! The rain has been ridiculous since February this year in southern Ohio. Heck the leaves havent really started to change colors yet and its October 24th! I also wonder if the excess rain is what is causing the acorns to finally drop from the white oaks. It seems like they just started really falling the past 2 weeks.


Not where I hunt in Licking. Oaks have been dropping consistently since mid September. White oaks especially.


----------



## M.Magis

From the specific trees I watch here in east central OH, when they drop is entirely dependent on the individual tree. There are some trees that drop in mid Sept, no matter what. Others don't drop until mid Nov.


----------



## Kris87

I'm making a stop in McArthur for a few days of hunting Nov 3-5 before I set sail for Western KY. What's the action normally like early November in southern Ohio?


----------



## Hammer-ed

Southern Ohio is always been good to me after Halloween, through the second week of Nov.


----------



## Ohio-Todd




----------



## Ohio-Todd

Ohio-Todd said:


> View attachment 6634209


Crusing this morning - Hamilotn Co.
This weekend is go Time!

-OT


----------



## ATLurker

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> Purdue 49 Ohio State 20 :wink:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpNI1mSh_3f/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=cotxmjj3wc4s


So good it needed re-quoted.


----------



## hdrking2003

ATLurker said:


> So good it needed re-quoted.


Congrats on the first significant thing to come out of Purdue since Drew Brees. We are so proud of you. Can’t wait till the next time Purdue will do something worth a damn, 20 years from now. Now back to beating your drum.


----------



## hdrking2003

Ohio-Todd said:


> Crusing this morning - Hamilotn Co.
> This weekend is go Time!
> 
> -OT


Nice!!!


----------



## IClark

ATLurker said:


> So good it needed re-quoted.


Enjoy it while it lasts pal.


----------



## z7hunter11

Ohio-Todd said:


> View attachment 6634209


That’d be hard to pass ol buddy. You must have bigger on trail cam? Good luck!


----------



## ATLurker

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats on the first significant thing to come out of Purdue since Drew Brees. We are so proud of you. Can’t wait till the next time Purdue will do something worth a damn, 20 years from now. Now back to beating your drum.


All in good fun. Outside of Joe Tiller from Fred Akers through Darrell Hazel Boiler football hasn't had much to cheer about in the past 30 years.


----------



## hdrking2003

ATLurker said:


> All in good fun. Outside of Joe Tiller from Fred Akers through Darrell Hazel Boiler football hasn't had much to cheer about in the past 30 years.


No worries bro, I get it. My comment was just a poke for a poke, lol. Tiller was a great coach. What ever happened to him?


----------



## Ohio-Todd

z7hunter11 said:


> That’d be hard to pass ol buddy. You must have bigger on trail cam? Good luck!


No. At Work.
Co-Wroekrs daughter took the pic this morning. 
I will be in stand Friday afternoon and all weekend. 

-OT


----------



## Tim/OH

I didn’t see anything this morning...bumped some deer walking in about 30 min ago



Tim


----------



## BBD1984

I was curious so I went back and looked at last year's rut thread..... Several guys had already tagged out by now and then on the 27th this monster fell.

We'll see if history repeats itself 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I was curious so I went back and looked at last year's rut thread..... Several guys had already tagged out by now and then on the 27th this monster fell.
> 
> We'll see if history repeats itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The answer is YES......the rut happens every year, and big bucks get on their feet to look for does starting at the end of October, only to be shot by hunters......every year.


----------



## ATLurker

hdrking2003 said:


> No worries bro, I get it. My comment was just a poke for a poke, lol. Tiller was a great coach. What ever happened to him?


Sadly he passed away a year or two ago.


----------



## hdrking2003

ATLurker said:


> Sadly he passed away a year or two ago.


Oh wow, sorry to hear that. I did not know. RIP.


----------



## onlyaspike

Just watched the weather....Northeast Ohio looks like a rainout this coming weekend right now....I was really hoping to get out this coming weekend....


----------



## BBD1984

Hunting these woods tomorrow evening hopefully.. green circle is my approx stand location... it's 28 acres total. It's narrow, but deer pass through pretty frequent. To my knowledge no one has hunted it this year. Got a pic of this guy in there this year....

We'll see if the stars line up









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Coming up this weekend to hunt with a good friend of mine, hope the rain holds off for the most part


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Probably spend the weekend in a blind if the rain shows up.


----------



## Hammer-ed

Done some scouting in Wayne National yesterday starting to see some good scrapes popping up. Spoke with another hunter that had hunted there yesterday morning and he said that him and his son the past two days have seen a lot of does by themselves, and several smaller bucks chasing. I plan on trying to hunt this weekend. The rain looks to start tonight through Saturday but it could cause more bucks to get on their feet during daylight hours. Get soaked and have a chance or set at home and wish I would have went.


----------



## woobagooba

Bucks and does running mad. Its on boys.


----------



## Meat

Saw a young buck trailing a doe on my way home from work yesterday, but then got skunked while hunting. Back at it again tonight though. 

Meat


----------



## onlyaspike

I've seen 5 different decent bucks in the last 3 days laying dead hit on Rt 82 in Trumbull county ....I believe the does must be starting to "smell right"...


----------



## chaded

I went out for a couple hours this morning. Saw one doe. Scrapes are just starting to show up on my farm within the past day. I saw a group of does the other night and two smaller bucks but they were just out on a walk, nothing exciting happening.


----------



## bigpess51

Wife had school cancelled, so I was able to sneak out this morning vs taking kids to school. Had 2 nice 3 year olds running does. The bigger of the 2 bucks was grunting, snort wheezing, the whole bit. Ended up freshening a scrape under me, and made a few rubs before he worked off. Saw 10 does, 2 yotes, and those 2 bucks this morning. Bucks are ready for it to happen, does aren't quite in heat yet, First doe in heat should make the woods explode. NW Ohio.


----------



## BBD1984

bigpess51 said:


> Wife had school cancelled, so I was able to sneak out this morning vs taking kids to school. Had 2 nice 3 year olds running does. The bigger of the 2 bucks was grunting, snort wheezing, the whole bit. Ended up freshening a scrape under me, and made a few rubs before he worked off. Saw 10 does, 2 yotes, and those 2 bucks this morning. Bucks are ready for it to happen, does aren't quite in heat yet, First doe in heat should make the woods explode. NW Ohio.


Hope your right... I'm hitting it tonight. Scrap showed up next to my stand.... hoping Mr Big strolls by right at dusk to lay some more ground work 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Hope your right... I'm hitting it tonight. Scrap showed up next to my stand.... hoping Mr Big strolls by right at dusk to lay some more ground work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Winds are supposed to be 5mph out of the ESE @5pm... and cloudy.... which equals PERFECT for me.. Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Went out to check cameras and scout a little bit. Ran into a coyote so wasn't too happy about that. Was going to take tomorrow off to hunt but the rain seems to think otherwise. Hopefully it doesn't rain as much over the weekend. Got one of my shooters on camera and then also ran into him on my way back to my vehicle. We stood about 30 yards apart and he never knew I was behind a small spruce tree so I got to snag some more pictures of him. He definitely got my blood pumping and I'll be after him come vacation time if I don't see him this weekend.


----------



## BBD1984

Schneeder said:


> Went out to check cameras and scout a little bit. Ran into a coyote so wasn't too happy about that. Was going to take tomorrow off to hunt but the rain seems to think otherwise. Hopefully it doesn't rain as much over the weekend. Got one of my shooters on camera and then also ran into him on my way back to my vehicle. We stood about 30 yards apart and he never knew I was behind a small spruce tree so I got to snag some more pictures of him. He definitely got my blood pumping and I'll be after him come vacation time if I don't see him this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 6635009
> View attachment 6635011
> 
> View attachment 6635013
> View attachment 6635015


Didn't have your bow!!!!????

Nice pics

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

nice! Hope you can get him!


----------



## Schneeder

BBD1984 said:


> Didn't have your bow!!!!????
> 
> Nice pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not. I wasn't out there very long nor did I expect to see him. I'll be seeing him again I'm sure.


----------



## hdrking2003

Schneeder said:


> Went out to check cameras and scout a little bit. Ran into a coyote so wasn't too happy about that. Was going to take tomorrow off to hunt but the rain seems to think otherwise. Hopefully it doesn't rain as much over the weekend. Got one of my shooters on camera and then also ran into him on my way back to my vehicle. We stood about 30 yards apart and he never knew I was behind a small spruce tree so I got to snag some more pictures of him. He definitely got my blood pumping and I'll be after him come vacation time if I don't see him this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 6635009
> View attachment 6635011
> 
> View attachment 6635013
> View attachment 6635015


Man, he’s a tank!! Good luck man!!


----------



## BBD1984

Schneeder said:


> Unfortunately not. I wasn't out there very long nor did I expect to see him. I'll be seeing him again I'm sure.


I had that happen to me one time... end of September, who would have ever thunk...!

Went to grab card.... ended up ducking behind a brush pile when I seen him coming, he walked up on me 20yds before he busted me.....I then vowed never to go in the woods without my bow! He would have looked real nice in a shoulder mount

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tn10point

Happened to me in Adams County one year. Went in late morning to hang a stand. And had probably a 140" walk within 20yds of me. Now if I go in the woods my bow goes to.


----------



## bigpess51

BBD1984 said:


> Hope your right... I'm hitting it tonight. Scrap showed up next to my stand.... hoping Mr Big strolls by right at dusk to lay some more ground work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hope so too! Good luck!


----------



## BBD1984

Kicked up 2 does walking in..... looks like scrap has been freshen up since I was here last week.... hope he's around









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Good luck! Hopefully will get out Saturday morning

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

A swing on and a miss... Strike out! And to make matters worse..... The trail camera that I had set up on a scrape in these Woods batteries were dead. Tried to go cheap this year with alkaline..... Never again... lithium is the only way to go!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> A swing on and a miss... Strike out! And to make matters worse..... The trail camera that I had set up on a scrape in these Woods batteries were dead. Tried to go cheap this year with alkaline..... Never again... lithium is the only way to go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Whew. I thought I was the only one with that kind of luck

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> A swing on and a miss... Strike out! And to make matters worse..... The trail camera that I had set up on a scrape in these Woods batteries were dead. Tried to go cheap this year with alkaline..... Never again... lithium is the only way to go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So what kind of pics did you get before they died? Had to be something on there, right?


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> So what kind of pics did you get before they died? Had to be something on there, right?


SD only shows old pics, nothing after I reset....I saw it had 1 bar left when I rehung but I was hoping I'd get another week or two. I can't even get it to power on. LED just flashes red when I hit the power button...It's one of those $50 wildgame cams... haven't been overly impressed with it to say the least. 

Need to get to Sam's Club, best place to buy bulk batteries that I've found. 20-pack of lithium energizer's for $40 ... little steep but will take a millions pics even in cold weather. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

BBD you need to look for some cover when hanging a stand. You stick out to much










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

hoytman09 said:


> BBD you need to look for some cover when hanging a stand. You stick out to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already recommended. He doesn’t like to listen to that. Lol

That’s a GREAT setup hoytman, awesome concealment!


----------



## z7hunter11

Man boys, been a tough go for me. No deer the last 5 sits including tonight. I’ve been waiting for an east wind to hunt the stand I did tonight. Nothing but squirrels, I’ll keep plugging along!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Already recommended. He doesn’t like to listen to that. Lol
> 
> That’s a GREAT setup hoytman, awesome concealment!


That's not true.... I'm never too proud to take another man's advice.... and your right hoytman.... unfortunately it seems like the area's I dial in never has a good set up... I'll have to send a pic of one of my other tree stands. I actually did a pretty good job with it ... try to redeem myself

And for some stupid reason that ladder stand I sent a picture of is like the only tree in the woods that's not covered with green foilage.... Imagine that!

I was wrong on the battery price... For those who care 18 pack for $22.

Going to try to hit it tomorrow if it's not a washout. Another Eastwind headed our way....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hoytman09 said:


> BBD you need to look for some cover when hanging a stand. You stick out to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will that set up that you have after the leaves fall off leave you exposed? Kinda tough when the leaves drop... unless your in a cedar or evergreen....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WalleyeChop

onlyaspike said:


> I've seen 5 different decent bucks in the last 3 days laying dead hit on Rt 82 in Trumbull county ....I believe the does must be starting to "smell right"...


Whereabouts on 82 if you don’t mind me asking? My neck of the woods is the only reason I’m curious.


----------



## BBD1984

Neighbor down the road killed this one a couple evenings ago....

They have a lot of land leased and hunt over plots.... not saying it's a gimmie but sure makes it easier....

Any idea what's that growing in the field behind him? I forgot to ask. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

It looks like some blend with turnips in it....unless you were talking about the bean field in the very back


----------



## BBD1984

Guy I work with, non hunter, has sugar beats left in his garden. Says deer have been coming in and eating leaves off... he doesn't live in well populated area for deer... so their doing some traveling at night. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

What a hoss! I have heard they go crazy over the sugar beets


----------



## Ohio-Todd

Heading to SE Indiana this afternoon and staying there all weekend.
Looking forward to an action packed weekend. 
Good Luck!

-OT


----------



## docrich52

This guy cruised through my back yard shortly after I left for work tuesday morning.. I hate working lol.


----------



## BBD1984

Is it just my area or does seem like the weather man might have whiffed on the forecast today. Looking out window, it's not hardly rained a drop..... some stand time is looking more favorable by the minute

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Been raining here all day.


----------



## Darkvador

This is a great tree. You just need to be where the red line is.


----------



## AmishArcher

BBD1984 said:


> Neighbor down the road killed this one a couple evenings ago....
> 
> They have a lot of land leased and hunt over plots.... not saying it's a gimmie but sure makes it easier....
> 
> Any idea what's that growing in the field behind him? I forgot to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks like either a groundhog radish or brassica of some blend. 

These frosts this week will change where they're feeding some. A lot of them are moving to brassicas. Sugar beets are great for deer, just hard to grow if it's not the right soil and you don't baby them along to get the bulbs going.

I've noticed a good uptick in daytime action in my chicory


----------



## AmishArcher

got set up around 3 yesterday. deeper into the woods than we usually do early season. 

Had a ton of action from 3:45 to 5:45 then the tap shut off and I saw 1 deer from there til dark. Was a pretty night tho


----------



## BBD1984

Darkvador said:


> This is a great tree. You just need to be where the red line is.
> View attachment 6635909


Mercy... that stand is a 17-footer...

Thanks, I'll see what I can do

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Was out in a new set yesterday starting about 3:30. Had a doe and her little one come through about 4:30, sun light was hitting me in the tree and she saw me reach for my bow. At 6:15 had this doe come through, put a good shot on her and she went about 75 yards. She was by herself, nice sized deer :thumbs_up


----------



## helix33

tim1676 said:


> Was out in a new set yesterday starting about 3:30. Had a doe and her little one come through about 4:30, sun light was hitting me in the tree and she saw me reach for my bow. At 6:15 had this doe come through, put a good shot on her and she went about 75 yards. She was by herself, nice sized deer
> View attachment 6635939


Nice Job Tim! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Raining here since around noon.


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> Raining here since around noon.


It's rained here in Chillicothe all day.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> It's rained here in Chillicothe all day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Yeah, I’d say the weatherman nailed it in my area, but doesn’t bother me too much while being at work. Lol. Hoping things will look a lil better Sunday-Wednesday when I’m off.


----------



## onlyaspike

WalleyeChop said:


> Whereabouts on 82 if you don’t mind me asking? My neck of the woods is the only reason I’m curious.


From Rt 7 in Brookfield out the bypass to Leavittsburg...this morning on rt 82 just west of the rt 11 cloverleaf looked like a murder seen....semi must of creamed one.


----------



## doug_andrea

tim1676 said:


> Was out in a new set yesterday starting about 3:30. Had a doe and her little one come through about 4:30, sun light was hitting me in the tree and she saw me reach for my bow. At 6:15 had this doe come through, put a good shot on her and she went about 75 yards. She was by herself, nice sized deer
> View attachment 6635939


Wow! Look at that hole! What did you shoot that with, a sabot? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Gene Wensel said he'd trade 2 morning hunts for 1 evening....

Personally, I prefer PM over AM.

Wat say you...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Gene Wensel said he'd trade 2 morning hunts for 1 evening....
> 
> Personally, I prefer PM over AM.
> 
> Wat say you...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


With that said .... I'll be trading this evenings hunt for tomorrow morning's... Home Boss just assign me to Daddy Duty tonight

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Saw 2 bucks chasing does last night in Seneca county and another small spike seeking the edge of a field. Went down to my spot in Licking this morning and moved a couple of treestands for next weekends hunt and saw 5 doe and a real nice three year old 8 point that about ran my boy and I over as we were coming down a trail on our four wheeler. As soon as he passed in front of us you could smell rutting buck all through the woods. Also saw numerous scrapes and a ton of fresh rubs popping up everywhere. One of the scrapes still had fresh pee in it.


----------



## Schneeder

Saw 10+ does in all out feeding in different fields on my way home from work at 3:30. Didn't see any horns from what I could tell.


----------



## skippyturtle

BBD1984 said:


> Gene Wensel said he'd trade 2 morning hunts for 1 evening....
> 
> Personally, I prefer PM over AM.
> 
> Wat say you...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have never killed a mature buck in the morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

skippyturtle said:


> I have never killed a mature buck in the morning.


I’ve got 2 decent mounts on my wall that were morning bucks. One at about 8am(2013) and one from just after legal shooting time(2016). Evening hunts are great no doubt, but I also love watching the sun come up on a frosty November morning.


----------



## GTO63

This buck was killed last night in licking county, I know the shooter, kills big ones every year


----------



## RH1

My biggest bucks have been 50/50
My largest 162" came in the evening in a bean field but my other top 4 were equally split morning, evening. I guess that,means .. Be out there when you can


----------



## RH1

GTO63 said:


> This buck was killed last night in licking county, I know the shooter, kills big ones every year


Damn what did that deer score?
Tell him congratulations on a great whitetail


----------



## GTO63

not really sure, sorry should of said I know of him , went to school with my kids. Been to his house a few times, has some dandy's on the wall


----------



## BBD1984

Just about anyone can do it once, what separates the avid from the novice is to repeat....

He must have a large tract to manage.... is my guess. Congrats to him nonetheless... what a dream season

I have a 28 woods that I can see from my house, it's part of a 300 acre farm that is in a SUPER prime spot... some non hunting slug slingers own (+ 3k more acres county wide) that if I had sole rights... I'd need to take out a 2nd mortgage to pay my local taxidermist, promise!!!



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

skippyturtle said:


> I have never killed a mature buck in the morning.


The 2 biggest bucks I've killed have been mornings a 167 and a 161


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Just about anyone can do it once, what separates the avid from the novice is to repeat....
> 
> He must have a large tract to manage.... is my guess. Congrats to him nonetheless... what a dream season
> 
> I have a 28 woods that I can see from my house, it's part of a 300 acre farm that is in a SUPER prime spot... some non hunting slug slingers own (+ 3k more acres county wide) that if I had sole rights... I'd need to take out a 2nd mortgage to pay my local taxidermist, promise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


To give you a idea how Prime of a spot it is .... A local Outfitter was leasing it for $3,000 a year... before these boneheads bought it. I actually was fortunate enough to hunt 6 Acres of it because it was owned by another property owner.... Killed my 151 shot a real nice one out there last year that I didn't retrieve and seen a half rack Boone and Crockett... and had encounters with many more mature deer in a 10-year span. Unbelievable piece of property!

Deer population/genetics, Land access and hunting pressure means everything! I don't care if you have Top Notch gear read every book and watch every DVD..... If the deer aren't there where you're hunting or their pressured because of being over hunted, your odds are severely decreased to tag a trophy!

IMO

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

GTO63 said:


> This buck was killed last night in licking county, I know the shooter, kills big ones every year


 That’s a giant Steve sheeesh...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

2 in the morning and 1 in the evening....it would have been 2 if I didn’t miss that buck last season smh.


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> 2 in the morning and 1 in the evening....it would have been 2 if I didn’t miss that buck last season smh.
> 
> 
> Tim


Yeah what about that monster you seen last year Tim! Bet you're hoping he's still around 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I believe I'm going to brave it tomorrow. Good luck to all of you who will be seeing the sun 20ft closer in the morning









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

I'll be out in the evening. Of course I got suckered into working a partial day on Saturday. I haven't worked a Saturday in probably close to two months somehow. Of course when the gettins good I get got


----------



## Schneeder

Won't be braving it in the morning but depending on how the afternoon/evening is I'll be out.


----------



## WalleyeChop

onlyaspike said:


> From Rt 7 in Brookfield out the bypass to Leavittsburg...this morning on rt 82 just west of the rt 11 cloverleaf looked like a murder seen....semi must of creamed one.


Lol yea I saw that one today. My dad and I mentioned it to one another.


----------



## WEEGEE

this cold rain moving in will get things started.....refreshing scrapes will be on their lists.
next week will be great here in nwc Ohio.
i'll be, in my wheelchair,in a ground blind every day. i'll be overlooking a 20yr old interior scrape.
no job..no where to be..no worries..just living to hunt....i'm finally FREE!

.


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Hoping to stay dry on my way to my blind. Columbiana County. Weekend looks miserable, but it's prime time.


----------



## 70641

Sitting here drinking my coffee and will be heading out this morning to my food plot. Raining out but I'll be alright, got my rain gear ready and my umbrella that I screw in the tree... See what happens.. A few of the deer I have on the wall was taken on days just like today, cold, rainy and windy... Lets see what happens today...........


----------



## z7master167

1 lone doe at daybreak, so far no rain it is a little windy


----------



## IClark

10 point found dead 40 yards from where I recovered my 8 point a week ago. He was all over the area I hunted. It's believed he was hit by a car. Hard to tell. I saw him from the stand once and had several pics on camera.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> View attachment 6636395
> View attachment 6636397
> 
> 
> 10 point found dead 40 yards from where I recovered my 8 point a week ago. He was all over the area I hunted. It's believed he was hit by a car. Hard to tell. I saw him from the stand once and had several pics on camera.


That’s a damn shame man! Seen many nice deer become a casualty to 586 over the years.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s a damn shame man! Seen many nice deer become a casualty to 586 over the years.


Yes, but this one was Camp Ohio road...


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Yes, but this one was Camp Ohio road...


Copy that. Close enough, lol.


----------



## Dbishop898

Hello all me and two coworkers are leaving Arkansas Thursday headed to Ohio to do some bow hunting. We have talked for years about hunting some different states before we all got to old to do it (we are all bumping 50 now). One of the guys brother lives in butler Ohio so that will be where we are staying. If anyone has any advise or the challenges we will face on public land hunt we would sure appreciate it. We plan on hunting 6 days and will be using climbers thanks


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Copy that. Close enough, lol.


Lol. True....


----------



## hdrking2003

Dbishop898 said:


> Hello all me and two coworkers are leaving Arkansas Thursday headed to Ohio to do some bow hunting. We have talked for years about hunting some different states before we all got to old to do it (we are all bumping 50 now). One of the guys brother lives in butler Ohio so that will be where we are staying. If anyone has any advise or the challenges we will face on public land hunt we would sure appreciate it. We plan on hunting 6 days and will be using climbers thanks


I know the area pretty well, and hunt a farm near Butler. Will you be hunting the Mohican public land?


----------



## Dbishop898

We were looking at that area or driving over to Woodbury each morning but any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## hdrking2003

Dbishop898 said:


> We were looking at that area or driving over to Woodbury each morning but any suggestions would be appreciated


In Mohican, I would highly suggest staying south of St Rt 97 or north of the actual river, and south of 97 would be my first choice by far. You will be much closer to big ag fields from farmers with private land if you are south of 97. Chances are that anything between those points will be littered with hikers, family picnics, and general sight see'ers.....especially on the weekend. That area is where all of the attractions and most of the hiking trails/picnic areas lie. If you are headed to Woodbury, you have a bit of a drive on your hands, over a hour at least. Lots of great land there to hunt, but be prepared to walk a ways to find a place that isn't littered with tons of other out of staters/locals that will be in that area. This is a VERY popular place for the public to hunt in Ohio, especially during the rut. These places are definitely there, but will take some work to find. Look for any sections of Woodbury that can be accessed by some of the back roads that are in the area, as most of the hunters in that area will be parked somewhere along St Rt 541. It is definitely a high risk, high reward area with all of the traffic that is there during the rut, but it can be done. I hope this helps a little, and good luck to you guys!


----------



## Dbishop898

Thank you very much we were thinking it would be around an hours drive each day if we decided on Woodbury. The info you gave will be very helpful thanks again and good luck this season


----------



## Dbishop898

Have you ever been by the Mohawk dam area ?


----------



## hdrking2003

Dbishop898 said:


> Thank you very much we were thinking it would be around an hours drive each day if we decided on Woodbury. The info you gave will be very helpful thanks again and good luck this season


No problem! I just happen to live right in between Mohican and Woodbury(Mount Vernon), and have properties that I hunt right near the border of each. Mohawk is going to be very similar to Woodbury(and also not far from Mount Vernon), but not as many hunters because it is not nearly as big. Same thing though, find the "off the beaten path" spots because most of the folks will be looking for spots right off of Rt 715 or Rt 206. Some crazy terrain in that area too, with some big hills and real deep ravines. Great road to ride the HD on in the summer, as long as the road isn't closed due to floods(which isn't uncommon). Tons of ag in this area, and there are some real monsters roaming through that area. The only issue I have ever witnessed in the Mohawk area is you can run into some real azzholes in that area who think they own all of the property in this area. Some of these characters will be the type who want to settle things in the woods, instead of just talking things out and moving on. They aren't everywhere out there, but they are there.


----------



## chaded

Depending on where you go you can get into some really thick and nasty areas at Woodbury. I haven’t beeen that way for several years but I grew up in Coshocton and that’s how it was when I was around there.


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Depending on where you go you can get into some really thick and nasty areas at Woodbury. I haven’t beeen that way for several years but I grew up in Coshocton and that’s how it was when I was around there.


Not much has changed my friend! That's the ticket though, go where the common man will not.


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Not much has changed my friend! That's the ticket though, go where the common man will not.


I never deer hunted it. I usually had private land but I did hunt the Wills Creek area public during gun season a couple times. Never got anything but I always felt like making it home alive was a success. Lol


----------



## Meister

A bit damp already. Going to be a long feeling evening.


----------



## Schneeder

Braving this rain as well. The tree I’m in is doing a pretty good job at protecting me from the rain. Although I won’t stay if it starts raining harder. 

Saw a lot of does our feed and one decent buck cruising in another field on my way here.


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah what about that monster you seen last year Tim! Bet you're hoping he's still around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I’m praying that he’s still around lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

to all you guys out in this cold rain.... I just got done grilling some New York Strip and Some backstrap. Got some fried taters and mixed veggies to go along with it. Boy it's nasty outside tonight. Glad I decided on the grill rather than a treestand. Lol


----------



## South Man

IClark said:


> to all you guys out in this cold rain.... I just got done grilling some New York Strip and Some backstrap. Got some fried taters and mixed veggies to go along with it. Boy it's nasty outside tonight. Glad I decided on the grill rather than a treestand. Lol


That's the ticket!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Just had two bucks walk by me. One was a basket six who didn’t have a care in the world. The other was what would be an 8 if he didn’t break off a tine. He worked a couple scrapes pretty hard and I had him at 15 yards. But neck too. He’ll be a shooter next year possibly. Got some good footage of him instead of shooting him.


----------



## Schneeder

IClark said:


> to all you guys out in this cold rain.... I just got done grilling some New York Strip and Some backstrap. Got some fried taters and mixed veggies to go along with it. Boy it's nasty outside tonight. Glad I decided on the grill rather than a treestand. Lol


Rain has actually let up here and is pretty much done or so it seems. Can’t complain right now.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> to all you guys out in this cold rain.... I just got done grilling some New York Strip and Some backstrap. Got some fried taters and mixed veggies to go along with it. Boy it's nasty outside tonight. Glad I decided on the grill rather than a treestand. Lol


Hahahahaha, brother we are definitely on the same page! I got home from work just after 5 and mama had grilled up some “specially marinated” backstrap, baked taters, and green beans with bacon n onions! Sure was a welcome home and definitely warmed the soul. Getting me pumped to be out all day tomorrow!!

Picked up my first doe of the year today from the processor too, and it sure is nice to restock the freezer a bit.


----------



## z7hunter11

Seemed like there were deer in every crop field I just drove past in warren county. One had multiple doe’s and Bucks. I stopped and watched for a few and there was no sign of rutting.


----------



## Hower08

7 does tonight hunted on the ground had 2 that could have shot. They were in the fields pretty early seen a pile on way home to


----------



## hdrking2003

Dbishop898 said:


> Have you ever been by the Mohawk dam area ?


And if you do end up hunting Mohawk, make sure you stop at Peggy Sue’s in the little town of New Castle on Rt 36 for some grub n pie. Pies are awesome, and well worth the stop. Pretty sure it’s still “cash only” tho, some come prepared.


----------



## chaded

Peggy Sue’s is a must. Bringing back memories hdr. Lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Peggy Sue’s is a must. Bringing back memories hdr. Lol.


Hell, I might have to make it a point to get out there soon myself! My dads farm(one of my prime hunting spots) is only about 10-15 mins from there, and just thinking about Peggy Sue’s has me Jones’in!! Lol.


----------



## BOWPOO

Rut update in Portage County Ohio. Last week (10/15-10/20), I saw two 6 points practicing with their antlers, then one would cruise over to a 10 pt and play with him a little bit, other wise the 10pt was more interested in grazing in the field. Right beside the boys, a group of 9 doe are grazing and the smaller ones playing tag. Saw the 10pt this past Thursday, he was sniffing/working the ground quite a bit in the field, so I think we should see some action here in the next week.... right on time.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> And if you do end up hunting Mohawk, make sure you stop at Peggy Sue’s in the little town of New Castle on Rt 36 for some grub n pie. Pies are awesome, and well worth the stop. Pretty sure it’s still “cash only” tho, some come prepared.


Man we need to meet up sometime and go enjoy Peggy Sue's. Use to drive by there at least a couple times a week! You're making me homesick.(I live 2 hours from there)


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Man we need to meet up sometime and go enjoy Peggy Sue's. Use to drive by there at least a couple times a week! You're making me homesick.(I live 2 hours from there)


I’m definitely down for that homie! Hell, by the sound of things, we might be able to have an “Ohio Rut Update Thread” meet up there. Lol. I know there’s a few good ol boys from Virginia that hunt not too far from us, and are on this thread, that would join in too.

Edited


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> I’m definitely down for that homie! Hell, by the sound of things, we might be able to have an “Ohio Rut Update Thread” meet up there. Lol. I know there’s a few good ol boys from Virginia that hunt not too far from us, and are on this thread, that would join in too.
> 
> Edited


Hey maybe it will happen someday! My schedule is crazy as I'm sure yours is to. But it would be cool to meet up.


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> I’m definitely down for that homie! Hell, by the sound of things, we might be able to have an “Ohio Rut Update Thread” meet up there. Lol. I know there’s a few good ol boys from Virginia that hunt not too far from us, and are on this thread, that would join in too.
> 
> Edited


You got that right! I was in a little diner that had some awesome home cooked food up your way a couple years ago. Can't remember the name, but I don't think it was Peggy Sue's. I do remember telling you about it and you were familiar with the place.


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> You got that right! I was in a little diner that had some awesome home cooked food up your way a couple years ago. Can't remember the name, but I don't think it was Peggy Sue's. I do remember telling you about it and you were familiar with the place.


There he is!!! Lol. I think that was the lil diner in Bladensburg, and if you guys liked that, you’d LOVE Peggy Sue’s in New Castle. Not too far from Perry Chapel at all, and well worth the trip. Either take 541 to 206 to 36 and you’re 2 blocks away or go down to 79, turn left, take to Nellie and hang a left on 36, then not far from there.


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> There he is!!! Lol. I think that was the lil diner in Bladensburg, and if you guys liked that, you’d LOVE Peggy Sue’s in New Castle. Not too far from Perry Chapel at all, and well worth the trip. Either take 541 to 206 to 36 and you’re 2 blocks away or go down to 79, turn left, take to Nellie and hang a left on 36, then not far from there.


That's right, it was in Bladensburg. Just marked New Castle in my Ohio atlas so I'll remember it next time we're up there. You're right, not far from where we hunt.


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> That's right, it was in Bladensburg. Just marked New Castle in my Ohio atlas so I'll remember it next time we're up there. You're right, not far from where we hunt.


Nice! Just remember to bring cash lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Nothin like a good PB&J to brighten up a ridiculously slow morning in the stand! Lol. Hoping tonight will be better but wouldn’t you know it......more rain predicted. Sum beach....


----------



## z7master167

Frustrating when these are the best 2 bucks on cam


----------



## Hower08

1 doe first thing thismorning. Wore out called it a day at ten just wasn't feeling it. Got trick or treat in a bit with the kiddo


----------



## helix33

The only thing that means is that thise are the best you have on cam. Maybe mack daddy just hasn't had his picture taken yet.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Frustrating morning for me..
Snuck in early , got my climber all setup and climbed 20 feet up. Reach for my bow rope and it's not there, I forgot to reattach one end to my stand after I installed my new hazemore seat. Back down I go, get my rope attached,climb back up. Just as i am ,starting to pull the bow up I hear running and grunting. Here comes 3 does that stop 10 yds away.. I can't move.
Thank God it was a small buck,chasing them.
Finally all set and hunting. 1 hour into the hunt I get that gut feeling,then I hear it,
Last night's enchiladas just kicked in and there coming fast..
Back down the tree I go again..
Should have stayed in bed


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Frustrating morning for me..
> Snuck in early , got my climber all setup and climbed 20 feet up. Reach for my bow rope and it's not there, I forgot to reattach one end to my stand after I installed my new hazemore seat. Back down I go, get my rope attached,climb back up. Just as i am ,starting to pull the bow up I hear running and grunting. Here comes 3 does that stop 10 yds away.. I can't move.
> Thank God it was a small buck,chasing them.
> Finally all set and hunting. 1 hour into the hunt I get that gut feeling,then I hear it,
> Last night's enchiladas just kicked in and there coming fast..
> Back down the tree I go again..
> Should have stayed in bed


TMI...! Glad you got down in time... the 2nd time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Don't look... but next week's forecast looks like garbage....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> TMI...! Glad you got down in time... the 2nd time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha


----------



## IClark

BBD1984 said:


> Don't look... but next week's forecast looks like garbage....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Weekend isn't shaping up to bad according to accuweather.


----------



## hdrking2003

I’m officially throwing in the towel with hopes of hunting this afternoon. Pouring here now with no end in sight.


----------



## ohioarcher

Weather here in Knox County is not letting up


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobowhunter7 said:


> Weather here in Knox County is not letting up


I’m Knox as well lol.


----------



## z7master167

Cloudy and 20+ mph winds in Lawrence county


----------



## onlyaspike

I'm in the blind now in Columbiana county....got in about noon...hoping to catch something feeding before the rain hits here..saw 1 doe so far....not raining yet...but its sure coming.....update....JUST STARTED RAINING


----------



## backstraps01

z7master167 said:


> Cloudy and 20+ mph winds in Lawrence county



How has the hunting been up to this point for you? I hunt piblic in Lawrence and have not had a chance to get up yet


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Don't look... but next week's forecast looks like garbage....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I start 10 days vacation on Saturday the 3rd. 
Looks pretty good starting then


----------



## z7master167

backstraps01 said:


> How has the hunting been up to this point for you? I hunt piblic in Lawrence and have not had a chance to get up yet


First 2 sits I seen 6 bucks, then I seen the 7th one today lol, just started seeing good sign pop up this past week ad had a little 7 point cruising everywhere this morning, should start breaking loose before long. I took the 7-13th off and they're calling for rain everyday


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Steady rain near Guilford Lake. Sitting in a mostly dry blind watching me decoy get a very thorough shower.


----------



## South Man

RH1 said:


> I start 10 days vacation on Saturday the 3rd.
> Looks pretty good starting then


Sounds good I'll be there 5-11th hope weather is right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

South Man said:


> Sounds good I'll be there 5-11th hope weather is right!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck..
Light rain forecasted almost everyday but it should be prime time


----------



## jlh42581

Spent Thurs-Sat on public. Covered an unbelievable amount of ground. The scrapes are borderline insane however there seems to be an extreme lack of deer as a whole. Dropped cams at night coming out and picked them up coming back the next day.

Rain really made it miserable. We didn't shoot anything, only one good encounter with deer period. They really take care of your public land, it's super nice. Cant even imagine the crowd starting this week based on what I've seen before.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

RH1 said:


> Good luck..
> Light rain forecasted almost everyday but it should be prime time


Thanks you know how the weatherman is!lol
Always subject to change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

I saw the first daylight movement of the year today. 3 year old out bumping does at 9am in the clover plot behind my house. Then on cell cam had a small buck chasing a doe all over a rye plot at 3pm. Then this nasty high winds, rain, hail and lightning started at 6. Wouldn’t want to be in the woods tonight! Hopefully things clear up and this rut gets going. Best time of the year for the next 14 days! Get ER Done!!!! Let ER Eat!!!!! Send It!!!!!


----------



## mandrroofing

I was looking forward to hunting the rut this year but im really not going to complain [emoji4]...now i can focus on my daughter get her buck and some doe patrol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

What a stud!!!! What’s the story? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1309

Lake county... neighbor shot this guy at 3:30 today. 11 point


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> I was looking forward to hunting the rut this year but im really not going to complain ...now i can focus on my daughter get her buck and some doe patrol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah man, congrats!!!! Please give the details!!!


----------



## mandrroofing

This was a lone wolf hang and hunt.got set up around 300 and caught a small glimps of this buck about 345, 70 yards out.could not tell what caliber of a deer he was,except he was nice.he worked hisway off... about 430 2 does worked there way in from were the buck went.the more mature doe started working into the field were she started to catch my wind.i drew and shot under her at 23 yards.it just happens sometimes i guess.my firenock sailed clean under her.I was bummed,no one likes to miss ya know.its been 2 years since i have taken a doe.anywaaaaaays,sitting there around 545 this guy is trolling a trail right to me,at this point hes 30 yards and closing fast.my bow was not in my hand but i am able to fortunately,slowly pick my bow up,at that point hes at 10 yards.He walks to with in 5 yards from my set and stopped and i was forsure he had smelled were i had walked in but nope he turned toward my tree and started raking a small sapling at 2 yards!As he was raking he pushed the sapling forward and the leaves from the sapling cleared his vitals from my sight.I aimed and realised,he dropped stright down and i spined him.i nocked another FMJ with a 125 helix and shot again and thats that...


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> This was a lone wolf hang and hunt.got set up around 300 and caught a small glimps of this buck about 345, 70 yards out.could not tell what caliber of a deer he was,except he was nice.he worked hisway off... about 430 2 does qorked there way in from were the buck went.the more mature doe started wntering the field were she started to catch my wind.i drew and shot under her at 23 yards.it just happens sometimes i guess.my firenock sailed clean under her.I was bummed,no one likes to miss ya know.its been 2 years since i have taken a doe.anywaaaaaays,sitting there around 545 this guy is trolling a trail right to me,at this point hes 30 yards and closing fast.my bow was not in my hand but i am able to fortunately,slowly pick my bow up,at that point hes at 10 yards.He walks to qith in 5 yards from my set and stopped and i was forsure he had smelled were i had walked in but nopr he turned tword my tree and and started raking a small sapling at 2 yards!As he was raking he pushed the sapling forward and the leaves feom the sapling cleared his vitals from my sight.I aimed and realised,he dropped stright down ad i spinned him.i nocked another FMJ with a 125 helix and shot again and thats that...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Holy Horse Feathers!!! What a toad.... some guys have all the luck... good miss on the doe, I say! ...way to seal the deal...congrats and good work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> This was a lone wolf hang and hunt.got set up around 300 and caught a small glimps of this buck about 345, 70 yards out.could not tell what caliber of a deer he was,except he was nice.he worked hisway off... about 430 2 does worked there way in from were the buck went.the more mature doe started working into the field were she started to catch my wind.i drew and shot under her at 23 yards.it just happens sometimes i guess.my firenock sailed clean under her.I was bummed,no one likes to miss ya know.its been 2 years since i have taken a doe.anywaaaaaays,sitting there around 545 this guy is trolling a trail right to me,at this point hes 30 yards and closing fast.my bow was not in my hand but i am able to fortunately,slowly pick my bow up,at that point hes at 10 yards.He walks to with in 5 yards from my set and stopped and i was forsure he had smelled were i had walked in but nope he turned toward my tree and started raking a small sapling at 2 yards!As he was raking he pushed the sapling forward and the leaves from the sapling cleared his vitals from my sight.I aimed and realised,he dropped stright down and i spined him.i nocked another FMJ with a 125 helix and shot again and thats that...


Wow, great job man! Must’ve been a rush!


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Holy Horse Feathers!!! What a toad.... some guys have all the luck... good miss on the doe, I say! ...way to seal the deal...congrats and good work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Luck??? I’d say it’s way more knowing when and where to hang a set than it is luck. Some guys actually do homework and put things together rather than relying on blind luck. A novel idea that more people should try. Congrats regardless!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Slow going in Columbinana county for us. Were just outside of Lisbon. Been starting to see a lot of scrapes being opened and little guys are out cruising. Neighbor shot our #2 deer thursday night. Came out with my target buck and 4 other bucks and a doe so for the most part they're still bachelored up.. I'm off friday through next Tuesday with the 2/3 of November being good to me the last couple years, hoping it holds true this year. Did get a few blinds setup incase the weather goes south. 

Last deer is ny #1 hit lister.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail3131

Congratulations guys some awesome bucks hitting the dirt


----------



## Lkontras

Man, this year is going to be good. Saw a giant yesterday. Quitting my job tomorrow. Re-financing the house to get me through Thanksgiving. Don't tell my wife.


----------



## montavonm

Nice looking deer from this evening post. Sat in the wind this evening along with getting hailed on for the first time ever while I've been bow hunting. Saw 3 does in a creek bottom maybe 20mins later.


----------



## vhntr1965

Starting to see a lot of smaller bucks pushing does,I don't think it will be long before it gets good in NW Ohio.


----------



## fireman122

Def in seeking phase in southeast Ohio. Watched a 4 year old buck make new scrape about 50 yards away. Just never gave opportunity for shot.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Luck??? I’d say it’s way more knowing when and where to hang a set than it is luck. Some guys actually do homework and put things together rather than relying on blind luck. A novel idea that more people should try. Congrats regardless!!


..I meant luck in missing the doe... reading comprehension much?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Lkontras said:


> Man, this year is going to be good. Saw a giant yesterday. Quitting my job tomorrow. Re-financing the house to get me through Thanksgiving. Don't tell my wife.


Lol.. I'm mad I didn't think of that 1st!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> ..I meant luck in missing the doe... reading comprehension much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What’s that got to do with tagging the buck? Even if he nailed that doe, he still coulda tagged the buck due to the work he put in by hanging that stand in the right place at the right time(obviously if he had the available tag). Maybe you should re read his timeline and try to comprehend what transpired. Time to catch up on how things are done BBD.

Edited


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> What’s that got to do with tagging the buck? Even if he nailed that doe, he still coulda tagged the buck due to the work he put in by hanging that stand in the right place at the right time(obviously if he had the available tag). Maybe you should re read his timeline and try to comprehend what transpired. Time to catch up on how things are done BBD.
> 
> Edited


Foolish me, what was I thinking? Thanks for clearing that all up for me... hopefully you'll be around all season to police my post, I'll be lost if you say no......

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Foolish me, what was I thinking? Thanks for clearing that all up for me... hopefully you'll be around all season to police my post, I'll be lost if you say no......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey man, you went down that road, I didn’t.


----------



## DixieDigger

z7master167 said:


> First 2 sits I seen 6 bucks, then I seen the 7th one today lol, just started seeing good sign pop up this past week ad had a little 7 point cruising everywhere this morning, should start breaking loose before long. I took the 7-13th off and they're calling for rain everyday


Me and my dad will be up in Lawrence county the 12th-17th. Keep the updates coming cause I’m going to be looking for input from you lol


----------



## BBD1984

Looking back at last year's thread... things really blew up this coming week.... weather permitting, pictures will start showing up soon.... got to love the guy who never post anything.. other than a pic of him holding a huge set of horns.... drop the mic

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

BBD1984 said:


> Looking back at last year's thread... things really blew up this coming week.... weather permitting, pictures will start showing up soon.... got to love the guy who never post anything.. other than a pic of him holding a huge set of horns.... drop the mic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey i posted in last years thread,man with little words i guess.I'll be taking my daughter out trying to tag her first buck and post what im seeing.......  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> Hey i posted in last years thread,man with little words i guess.I'll be taking my daughter out trying to tag her first buck and post what im seeing.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Delaware ...I think it would be wood for everyone after their report to say what part of the state like "central ohio" IMO

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> Delaware ...I think it would be wood for everyone after their report to say what part of the state like "central ohio" IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes sir.... got to be a great feeling knowing you tagged out on a beauty... hopefully I can share the same success....

You got a lot of ground to hunt off of? Did you know that dude was around?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Just have to get through this week of work then I'm off for a week!


----------



## Hammer-ed

Another miserable weekend in the woods....Was hunting out of a ground blind since i knew there was to be some rain in the forecast. I set the blind up Saturday afternoon, cause setting in a tree all morning in the rain/wind Saturday wasn't the best of choices. Yesterday morning Had a really nice 160" 9 point come in at 830, eating some acorns at 23 yards. Drew back and had all day to make a good shoot.....When I released the arrow it took a quick drop to the left. I have no idea what might have caused this possible a broad head not being tight again the arrow shaft? Has anyone ever had this happen before? 
I immediately took the bow back to the truck to make sure nothing had moved or come lose. After checking everything out I set up my broad head target and shot 5 times and could not get the arrow to do the same thing. I am still puzzled by the arrows movement on the shot.


----------



## Hammer-ed

Another miserable weekend in the woods....Was hunting out of a ground blind since i knew there was to be some rain in the forecast. I set the blind up Saturday afternoon, cause setting in a tree all morning in the rain/wind Saturday wasn't the best of choices. Yesterday morning Had a really nice 160" 9 point come in at 830, eating some acorns at 23 yards. Drew back and had all day to make a good shoot.....When I released the arrow it took a quick drop to the left. I have no idea what might have caused this possible a broad head not being tight again the arrow shaft? Has anyone ever had this happen before? 
I immediately took the bow back to the truck to make sure nothing had moved or come lose. After checking everything out I set up my broad head target and shot 5 times and could not get the arrow to do the same thing. I am still puzzled by the arrows movement on the shot.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hammer-ed said:


> Another miserable weekend in the woods....Was hunting out of a ground blind since i knew there was to be some rain in the forecast. I set the blind up Saturday afternoon, cause setting in a tree all morning in the rain/wind Saturday wasn't the best of choices. Yesterday morning Had a really nice 160" 9 point come in at 830, eating some acorns at 23 yards. Drew back and had all day to make a good shoot.....When I released the arrow it took a quick drop to the left. I have no idea what might have caused this possible a broad head not being tight again the arrow shaft? Has anyone ever had this happen before?
> I immediately took the bow back to the truck to make sure nothing had moved or come lose. After checking everything out I set up my broad head target and shot 5 times and could not get the arrow to do the same thing. I am still puzzled by the arrows movement on the shot.


I wasn’t there, so I can’t confirm 100%, but sounds like you dropped your bow arm to watch the arrow in the heat of the moment instead of following thru on the shot(given you are a right handed shooter). I’ve been guilty of this plenty of times in the past at the range and it almost always leads to a shot heading to the left. The only other thing I could think of is it might’ve deflected off of something on the way, like a small branch that you didn’t notice. Not sure a loose Broadhead would cause that, but stranger things have happened I guess. What heads are you shooting?

I guess there’s always a chance it was a mechanical failure with your rest or fletching contact, but I kinda ruled that out since you said you took some shots afterwards without an issue. Bummer either way man. Keep your head up tho, tons of season left!!


----------



## Meat

Story can be found here. 

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5542987

Meat


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> View attachment 6638017
> 
> 
> Story can be found here.
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5542987
> 
> Meat


Awesome... way to go. Thanks for sharing!

What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpess51

Saturday morning was a wash, didn't see a deer. Sunday morning, saw 6 different bucks out lightly cruising, one doe using the food plot. Sunday evening bumped a nice 10 point that was laying 20 yards from stand, wind started to swirl, got busted by a mature doe shortly after that, packed up my stuff and got the heck out of there before I did anymore damage. Better hunting ahead, scheduled out of the office on Friday to start some rutcation hunting.


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Awesome... way to go. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Meigs County. 

Meat


----------



## bghunter7311

Nice bucks guys this post has me excited for my weekend hunt in ohio starting Thursday in the Rain. Friday and Sat are looking good. I'm amazed anyone is killing bucks deer cast said it was just ok conditions lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meat said:


> View attachment 6638017
> 
> 
> Story can be found here.
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5542987
> 
> Meat


Great looking buck brother, a real old warrior!! Congrats and way to stick with it!! I hate reading the posts on a marginal shot with a less than marginal effort on the recovery. The animal deserves better. This is the way it is done!


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> Thanks. Meigs County.
> 
> Meat


Used to hunt in meigs..... are you close to Langsville?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Used to hunt in meigs..... are you close to Langsville?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Matters your definition of close. I am in the Pomeroy area. I know Langsville got hit pretty hard by EHD last year. 

Meat


----------



## Hammer-ed

hdrking2003 said:


> I wasn’t there, so I can’t confirm 100%, but sounds like you dropped your bow arm to watch the arrow in the heat of the moment instead of following thru on the shot(given you are a right handed shooter). I’ve been guilty of this plenty of times in the past at the range and it almost always leads to a shot heading to the left. The only other thing I could think of is it might’ve deflected off of something on the way, like a small branch that you didn’t notice. Not sure a loose Broadhead would cause that, but stranger things have happened I guess. What heads are you shooting?
> 
> I guess there’s always a chance it was a mechanical failure with your rest or fletching contact, but I kinda ruled that out since you said you took some shots afterwards without an issue. Bummer either way man. Keep your head up tho, tons of season left!!


I'm using Muzzy MX4s. I have always liked the fixed broad heads. Its a tough one to take in, no one likes to miss but no one likes to under shoot buy 10 yards on a clear shot in a open field!


----------



## hdrking2003

Hammer-ed said:


> I'm using Muzzy MX4s. I have always liked the fixed broad heads. Its a tough one to take in, no one likes to miss but no one likes to under shoot buy 10 yards on a clear shot in a open field!


Heard that man! Just get back out there, complete that shot sequence, and good things will come your way. Good luck to you and keep us posted!


----------



## Meat

hdrking2003 said:


> Great looking buck brother, a real old warrior!! Congrats and way to stick with it!! I hate reading the posts on a marginal shot with a less than marginal effort on the recovery. The animal deserves better. This is the way it is done!


Appreciate it! 

Meat


----------



## chaded

Going to be heading out in a little bit in Gallia.


----------



## mtn3531

Good luck. I've gotta wait til the 8th to get my hunt started. I'll still be trying to adjust from the time change next week lol.


chaded said:


> Going to be heading out in a little bit in Gallia.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

Thanks for the words of encouragement buddy.


----------



## glassguy2511

A buddy of mine put a really heavy and wide 9pt down this afternoon. Mid day and the buck was chasing 2 does around. Solid 140's deer, might hit 150".

Southeastern Ohio.


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Going to be heading out in a little bit in Gallia.


Good luck man. Headed to southern Richland after I get some grub. My buddy spotted a monster 10 with a big ol drop on this farm on Saturday, so hoping he makes a repeat appearance.


----------



## Meat

glassguy2511 said:


> A buddy of mine put a really heavy and wide 9pt down this afternoon. Mid day and the buck was chasing 2 does around. Solid 140's deer, might hit 150".
> 
> Southeastern Ohio.


Seems it is picking up here in SE Ohio. 

Meat


----------



## chaded

This deer gets a pass but he was up around noon checking things out the other day. 







[/I][/I]


----------



## vtbowhntr

Meat said:


> Matters your definition of close. I am in the Pomeroy area. I know Langsville got hit pretty hard by EHD last year.
> 
> Meat


My buddy lives in Langsville and they did get hammered with EHD as did the Rutland and Carpenter area. Some how we didn't get it to bad in our area, found a few does dead last uear and 2 bucks 1 small and a decent 10. Meat congrats on the buck and way to stick with it. I will be in town the 6th-18th.


----------



## BBD1984

vtbowhntr said:


> My buddy lives in Langsville and they did get hammered with EHD as did the Rutland and Carpenter area. Some how we didn't get it to bad in our area, found a few does dead last uear and 2 bucks 1 small and a decent 10. Meat congrats on the buck and way to stick with it. I will be in town the 6th-18th.


Man I love that area...a lot of "off" the map AEP & Meed property. Bunch of has been leased up.... really a cool area, but definitely prone to EHD for whatever reason... lots of poaching also, sad to say....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Hammer-ed said:


> Another miserable weekend in the woods....Was hunting out of a ground blind since i knew there was to be some rain in the forecast. I set the blind up Saturday afternoon, cause setting in a tree all morning in the rain/wind Saturday wasn't the best of choices. Yesterday morning Had a really nice 160" 9 point come in at 830, eating some acorns at 23 yards. Drew back and had all day to make a good shoot.....When I released the arrow it took a quick drop to the left. I have no idea what might have caused this possible a broad head not being tight again the arrow shaft? Has anyone ever had this happen before?
> I immediately took the bow back to the truck to make sure nothing had moved or come lose. After checking everything out I set up my broad head target and shot 5 times and could not get the arrow to do the same thing. I am still puzzled by the arrows movement on the shot.


Could have clipped the ground blind. The mechanical offset got me on opening day. Dandy of a 10 point feeding, completely unaware slight quartering away at 18 yards. All day to shoot and somehow i hit the edge of the blind. Deflected 5 yards behind him into the field.


----------



## Meat

vtbowhntr said:


> My buddy lives in Langsville and they did get hammered with EHD as did the Rutland and Carpenter area. Some how we didn't get it to bad in our area, found a few does dead last uear and 2 bucks 1 small and a decent 10. Meat congrats on the buck and way to stick with it. I will be in town the 6th-18th.


Thanks man! Those are excellent dates to be in SE Ohio from my experience. I have had the best luck around Veteran’s Day. Hope you drop a monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Rushed home to head out behind house. Not 1st choice but better than sitting in the recliner! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

BlackSunshyne said:


> Could have clipped the ground blind. The mechanical offset got me on opening day. Dandy of a 10 point feeding, completely unaware slight quartering away at 18 yards. All day to shoot and somehow i hit the edge of the blind. Deflected 5 yards behind him into the field.


+1 I bet if you look that blind over, you will see a nick in it..


----------



## billhalljr

My first personel sit of the year. Farm ive had 8 years and first time ever sitting.. hoping for same random luck i had last year randomly picking a spot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Rushed home to head out behind house. Not 1st choice but better than sitting in the recliner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man I just shot one of the biggest groundhogs I've ever seen in my life!!

Details coming

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just seen a nice one 60+ yds out... couldn't make him out too good because of thick brush...but I could tell he was nice and swollen....throw a couple grunts his way to no avail.. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I switched my work schedule around and will be in the stand tomorrow instead of Wednesday.
There were deer out everywhere on my way this evening


----------



## BBD1984

Had a small 8 come in downwind, never caught wind of me....[emoji106]

Beautiful evening!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vhntr1965

Also saw lots of movement going to sit tomorrow,looks like a lot of rain moving in Wednesday.


----------



## hoytman09

How old would you guess this deer to be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hoytman09 said:


> How old would you guess this deer to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks young compared to this ole boy.... but what do I know!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timinator

Lot's of deer in the fields tonight in Montgomery county and whatever is north of Montgomery where I was driving through. Bucks, does, groups, etc.


----------



## hdrking2003

Just had a chance to check the card from a cam that I switched out a few weeks back and found something that I didn’t want see on this farm.....

1 yote










2 yotes










3 yotes!










All look like pups too. I thought things were getting better in this respect on this farm the past couple years, but obviously I was wrong. Sum beach!! SE Knox County.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Just had a chance to check the card from a cam that I switched out a few weeks back and found something that I didn’t want see on this farm.....
> 
> 1 yote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 yotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yotes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All look like pups too. I thought things were getting better in this respect on this farm the past couple years, but obviously I was wrong. Sum beach!! SE Knox County.


Stop by, I'll give you some bait









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Leaving work at noon tomorrow, should be in the stand from 1:30 until dark. High 62 a little breezy out of the South. 

Logan Co.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Stop by, I'll give you some bait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pooooor ground piggie. The farmer will appreciate it tho. They sure can do a number on a field.


----------



## ol'blue

Had the same thing happen a few years ago my sight picture was great released the arrow 20 yards and shot him through the gut. It clipped the bottom of my blind window I had folded open.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Hunted highland and Ross county Saturday Sunday and this morning, had some bad weather but we stayed in the woods.. movement was slow seen 3 bucks last night feeding together in a cut corn field. No rut activity thatni seem yet.

Going back next week hopefully things will pick up by then


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county: after work I saw a nice 8 bedded along a fence row. Glassed the area and didn't see a doe.

Knox county: on the way home from having the wife's car worked on I had a real nice 10 headed for the same spot in the road as I was headed. He turned around and headed back across the field.

Plan on being in the stand by 630 in the morning.


----------



## vtbowhntr

hoytman09 said:


> How old would you guess this deer to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a 3yr old.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Meat said:


> Thanks man! Those are excellent dates to be in SE Ohio from my experience. I have had the best luck around Veteran’s Day. Hope you drop a monster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so also, I have killed a good one the last 3yrs. The best days for us are the 11th-16th, my #1 day is the 15th. 4 of my best bucks have come on the 15th.


----------



## WEEGEE

had a 140 class (pics) come in to chase a big 'ol doe around. he has a double split brow tine.saw 3 other bucks but no chasing.somewhere around 20 does in the woods tonight.
so i guess it's started for sure.
not looking too promising this week. rain isn't too bad for me ,but a south wind is a no-no!


----------



## BBD1984

vtbowhntr said:


> I hope so also, I have killed a good one the last 3yrs. The best days for us are the 11th-16th, my #1 day is the 15th. 4 of my best bucks have come on the 15th.


I like those later dates also, seems like their back in seek mode and more accessible to calling....

After youth gun though.... it's back to the grind 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I was thinking 3 year old as well. Has some serious horns for the age though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Keep the field reports coming. Off at 12 today then game on. Last day before the monsoon hits!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vhntr1965

I'm also trying to make a short day of it ,next two days look nasty.
Good luck today


----------



## Tim/OH

Yep 2 straight days of heavy rain smh....if the rain holds off tomorrow morning I will be out there



Tim


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Just had a chance to check the card from a cam that I switched out a few weeks back and found something that I didn’t want see on this farm.....
> 
> 1 yote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 yotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yotes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All look like pups too. I thought things were getting better in this respect on this farm the past couple years, but obviously I was wrong. Sum beach!! SE Knox County.


You keep em up there in knox. I have yet to see a yote this year. I'm sure there are a few around though......


----------



## RH1

3 does so far


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> 3 does so far


Are you hunting AG field edge?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> You keep em up there in knox. I have yet to see a yote this year. I'm sure there are a few around though......


Just seen all 3 of em and it looked like they were headed south, and one had a sign that said Camp or bust! Lol


----------



## 1sawtooth

Hey guys I’m looking at taking some vacation here in next couple of weeks to hunt. Only issue is I haven’t seen the bigger deer yet on my two cell cameras. Are things a little behind this year with bigger bucks moving in daylight? It’s been very consistent at my farm for years now as normally I see daytime activity by now so wanted so see what everyone’s experiencing now. I’m Guernsey county. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Are you hunting AG field edge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just a mowed hay field


----------



## BBD1984

1sawtooth said:


> Hey guys I’m looking at taking some vacation here in next couple of weeks to hunt. Only issue is I haven’t seen the bigger deer yet on my two cell cameras. Are things a little behind this year with bigger bucks moving in daylight? It’s been very consistent at my farm for years now as normally I see daytime activity by now so wanted so see what everyone’s experiencing now. I’m Guernsey county. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seems normal in my area. I believe the mature bucks are just now getting around during daytime.... seen a nice one out prowling around about 6 last evening from my stand... was swollen up from what I could tell. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Just a mowed hay field


Do you ever do any "blind" calling?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Yes, mostly when I know the bucks are cruising


----------



## The Phantom

Was out until 10 in Knox county. Didn't see a thing.
May try Licking county after lunch.


----------



## glassguy2511

A very good friend of mine killed a 150" 9pt yesterday. He hadnt seen a deer and all of a sudden at 11am 3 does came busting towards him and the buck was pushing hard. He stopped him with a grunt and blew through him. Southern Ohio.

Mid day action seems to be getting good.


----------



## 17ghk

what is up with this stupid rain. i can get good bit of hunting in next two weeks but the weather sucks.


----------



## Schneeder

Looking at the forecast for next week and it doesn't seem promising due to wind/rain. Might push back my vacation to the week of the 15th.


----------



## BBD1984

Sounds like not a lot of movement this morning.... hopefully their waiting for me to get off work

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

We're slacking guys.... we were at #1150 post this time last year.....

Must not be a whole lot to talk about.... what gives?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

It’s because of all the rain. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammer-ed

Was hunting this morning out of the same blind that I had the issue with the bow a couple nights ago. Got settled in a little late, but deer activity started around 810 seen 6 does eating out of the turnip fields, for a good hour or so. Around 945 a doe came crashing down the hill from behind the blind right behind her was a small 8, a spike and a larger buck all on her tail. Wasn't able to get the bigger one to stop the spike it stopped to start eating! Around 10 heard another deer on the hill behind thrashing though the woods and grunting like crazy. Never did show its self. Temps are starting to increase suppose to be almost 70 today and tomorrow with rain expected tomorrow through the end of the week. Heading to the small farm that I purchased to do some afternoon/evening hunting. hoping to make something happen. Good luck guys, things aren't looking good for weather wise but hoping to make something happen before the rain.


----------



## BBD1984

Sounds like there's a few does that are ripe..... getting exciting!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntBucks94

Hey guys! I have 8 days of vacation saved up, opinions on whether to take next week (5th-9th) or the following week (12th-16th)? Harrison County. Thanks!


----------



## mtn3531

El Nino is gonna wreck a lot of vacation plans this year it looks like. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

HuntBucks94 said:


> Hey guys! I have 8 days of vacation saved up, opinions on whether to take next week (5th-9th) or the following week (12th-16th)? Harrison County. Thanks!


Look back at last couple years thread, see when the action was peaked out... big decision, if it was me I'd go with 12-16...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wv hoyt man

I wouldn't worry about the rain. The deer are going to move whatever the weather.
Buy better rain gear.


----------



## BBD1984

Can you tell I'm excited.... Got all the way to my hunting spot and realized I forgot my bow! Thankfully my little sweetie met me at the driveway and I only live 5 minutes away 

Rookie

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpess51

bbd1984 said:


> can you tell i'm excited.... Got all the way to my hunting spot and realized i forgot my bow! Thankfully my little sweetie met me at the driveway and i only live 5 minutes away
> 
> rookie
> 
> sent from my sm-g930v using tapatalk


lol!!


----------



## BlackSunshyne

HuntBucks94 said:


> Hey guys! I have 8 days of vacation saved up, opinions on whether to take next week (5th-9th) or the following week (12th-16th)? Harrison County. Thanks!


I went 5th-9th, either should be good though.


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Can you tell I'm excited.... Got all the way to my hunting spot and realized I forgot my bow! Thankfully my little sweetie met me at the driveway and I only live 5 minutes away
> 
> Rookie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There are quite a few times, especially with morning hunts, where I have to run back into the house because I grabbed everything else, but my bow! 

Meat


----------



## bghunter7311

I will be heading to ohio Athens County tomorrow evening and hunting thur-sunday. What should I expect?


----------



## AmishArcher

bghunter7311 said:


> I will be heading to ohio Athens County tomorrow evening and hunting thur-sunday. What should I expect?


Things are starting to happen. I don't think the tap is turned completely open yet, but all it takes is 1.


----------



## BBD1984

AmishArcher said:


> Things are starting to happen. I don't think the tap is turned completely open yet, but all it takes is 1.


Amen!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Boy o boy would I love to tag out tonight[emoji1696]









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

bghunter7311 said:


> I will be heading to ohio Athens County tomorrow evening and hunting thur-sunday. What should I expect?


Rain.


----------



## chaded

Buddy and I saw 8 or so does each here last night and guess what we weren’t seeing.......maybe the rut is over already. LOL. I will start getting a little excited starting next week and the week after just like I do every year.


----------



## bghunter7311

hdrking2003 said:


> Rain.


After the rain more specifically


----------



## hdrking2003

Just rekindled my love/hate relationship with my climber at a 150 acre farm that I just gained access to this year. First sit here. In a thick wood lot on a hillside in between standing corn and the neighbors standing beans. Rubs, scrapes and trails all around. Just outside of Gambier, Knox County. Good luck all, and be safe!


----------



## hdrking2003

bghunter7311 said:


> After the rain more specifically


Very sporadic movement at the moment, but it’s getting closer. Just need the right doe in your area, the “early” doe.


----------



## BBD1984

Just glossed over my trail cam pics that I had sitting on a pile of apples I dropped... and man did the does kill them! In there soon after I dropped them. Sounds like a good temporary food source if you keep up with the demand! Mr Big may make it a meet and greet spot also

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I believe the angels have descending down upon me and are ushering my soul to Heaven...!

O Bliss









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

BBD1984 said:


> I believe the angels have descending down upon me and are ushering my soul to Heaven...!
> 
> O Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


nice!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Just seen all 3 of em and it looked like they were headed south, and one had a sign that said Camp or bust! Lol


Thanks for the warning.... I'll be ready! Lol


----------



## BBD1984

Slow going in Logan Co. 

Pretty sure while sitting at my desk today watching the second hand at work.. I Invision me having to beat the deer off me with a stick... there's still time....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Been watching the forecast to see what it changes to.....it can't rain everyday can it?


----------



## holterross

Slow day is the stand.. been in since 230 yet to see a deer. Seen 5 small bucks last cruising. Guessing the warm days ahead will limit some of the early movement. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## paradisekid

You look comfortable BBD1984 wish I was in woods but still stuck at work


----------



## 6x5BC

I saw dozens of dead road killed deer along I-77 between my home in WV and Cleveland Clinic today. The movement is obviously picking up now. I heard a pretty serious buck fight in the woods on my home farm as I walked out to warm up my wife's car at 4:45am this morning. The next few days and weeks should bring lots of excitement. Good luck to everyone and be careful out there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

You are working too hard Brother!



BBD1984 said:


> I believe the angels have descending down upon me and are ushering my soul to Heaven...!
> 
> O Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Ahhhhh the bitter taste of a nothingburger! Wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself.....!

Almost six hours in the stand..... And not one single deer sighting. That one hurts.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Wait until a certain someone reads this. He'll be on you pretty quick!




BBD1984 said:


> Can you tell I'm excited.... Got all the way to my hunting spot and realized I forgot my bow! Thankfully my little sweetie met me at the driveway and I only live 5 minutes away
> 
> Rookie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Man it's slow right now.
I saw 2 young does tonight. They came busting across the crp and I thought here we go.
Well they got to 25 yds. Stood for awhile then bedded down until 645,got up and walked away.
I sure hope things pick up, I start 10 days off on Saturday


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Wait until a certain someone reads this. He'll be on you pretty quick!


Haha... hopefully he'll have mercy on me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Man it's slow right now.
> I saw 2 young does tonight. They came busting across the crp and I thought here we go.
> Well they got to 25 yds. Stood for awhile then bedded down until 645,got up and walked away.
> I sure hope things pick up, I start 10 days off on Saturday


Your not kidding man.... the woods I was in tonight look like their straight out of a magazine.... it's almost like someone was in their earlier messing it up... real head scratcher....I don't have that much vacation time to be getting blanked out like this!!

Saturday morning will most likely be my next sit. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Was in the tree by 1:30, and had over 5 boring hours of watching squirrels. One doe at 2:40 then as I was about halfway down the tree in my climber, I turn around to see a 100” ten staring right at me. He didn’t spook either, just turned and casually walked away. Almost hit a half dozen deer on the way home, including one decent buck that was just standing in the middle of the road. Got stuff to do tomorrow morning but hope to be out dodging raindrops in the evening.


----------



## Regohio

Its getting close…3 days of rain then 36 degrees on Saturday AM…that should get those Big Boys on their Feet!


----------



## BBD1984

Regohio said:


> Its getting close…3 days of rain then 36 degrees on Saturday AM…that should get those Big Boys on their Feet!


Yeah this has my name written ALLLL over it!!!

Plus it's that last day you get to sleep in










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

Regohio said:


> Its getting close…3 days of rain then 36 degrees on Saturday AM…that should get those Big Boys on their Feet!


Sounds good! What county you hunt my friend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhntr1965

Had 9 doe feeding in bean stubble tonight,two small bucks came in and pushed them around for a bit,nothing to exiting yet.
I think by the end of next week it will be rolling.


----------



## WEEGEE

report from the chair.
last night had close to 20 deer walking all over the woods.2 and 3 here and there.one little dark colored 6 pt just walking through. around 6 o'clock, a doe ran right beside the blind, followed by a wide 120 class 8.
well i sat up,times were once, i would have shot him ,if shot presented itself.
but it didn't and it's too early to check out now.
when i got home ,ran the card....WOW...a real nice 4.5 yo 10pt with spit brow tine scraping my scrape! and i'm saying a pig i'm talking 250+ neck and shoulders look like a small bull. neck was very swollen.
now i can sit until the last day....who knows i only been out 4 times so far
long road from nursing home to ground blind,GOD is good!


----------



## Easttnhunter01

BBD1984 said:


> Ahhhhh the bitter taste of a nothingburger! Wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself.....!
> 
> Almost six hours in the stand..... And not one single deer sighting. That one hurts.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sounds like the 3 days I just had, 5 sits, 3 bucks all on one evening sit and they were feeding together.. I didn't find much sign and the cameras weren't showing much daylight activity. I'll be back next week hope they turn it up by Wednesday or so


----------



## 70641

The day before yesterday I was hunting the edge of a thicket and at 1:45 I had a massive 9 point catch me off guard and I miss judged the yardage and missed him. He ran then stopped and walked off.. He had no clue what it was.. Yesterday sat all day and only saw 4 doe and a tall spike.. heading out this morning till the rain hits around 1 pm... 57 deg and winds out of the S.... I sure hope it pics up but I'm on vacation till Nov. 19th....so I have time....


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> The day before yesterday I was hunting the edge of a thicket and at 1:45 I had a massive 9 point catch me off guard and I miss judged the yardage and missed him. He ran then stopped and walked off.. He had no clue what it was.. Yesterday sat all day and only saw 4 doe and a tall spike.. heading out this morning till the rain hits around 1 pm... 57 deg and winds out of the S.... I sure hope it pics up but I'm on vacation till Nov. 19th....so I have time....


You got a pic of the one you missed? That's a real bummer... I've had that happen to me more times than I like to admit.... sit there allllll day, get off your game a little, convince yourself there's not a deer within 100 MILES and then boom there he is and there he goes!!! Makes you want to cry!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

WEEGEE said:


> report from the chair.
> last night had close to 20 deer walking all over the woods.2 and 3 here and there.one little dark colored 6 pt just walking through. around 6 o'clock, a doe ran right beside the blind, followed by a wide 120 class 8.
> well i sat up,times were once, i would have shot him ,if shot presented itself.
> but it didn't and it's too early to check out now.
> when i got home ,ran the card....WOW...a real nice 4.5 yo 10pt with spit brow tine scraping my scrape! and i'm saying a pig i'm talking 250+ neck and shoulders look like a small bull. neck was very swollen.
> now i can sit until the last day....who knows i only been out 4 times so far
> long road from nursing home to ground blind,GOD is good!


Glad you're back at it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> You got a pic of the one you missed? That's a real bummer... I've had that happen to me more times than I like to admit.... sit there allllll day, get off your game a little, convince yourself there's not a deer within 100 MILES and then boom there he is and there he goes!!! Makes you want to cry!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yea, I was bummed out pretty bad for a bit...But then it was a clean miss and he had no idea what it was plus he's in the area and the rut will be wide open in a couple more days and I'm hoping for another opportunity at him. I don't have a video of him but I did get a chance to video a few other encounters that I had that evening which I was ready for and had time to record.. I just can't get them to load for some reason from my I-Phone..


----------



## MJP73

Took Nov. 12-19 off. Hopefully it's in full swing by then.


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Yes, mostly when I know the bucks are cruising


 Same here...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

MJP73 said:


> Took Nov. 12-19 off. Hopefully it's in full swing by then.


 It’s in full swing right now man.....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

It’s a little windy but I’m in the tree...

Happy Halloween 


Tim


----------



## South Man

Hoping the 5th-11th will be the right week for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJP73

Guess I will have to hit it this weekend too then. Good luck!! 



Tim/OH said:


> It’s in full swing right now man.....
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## holterross

Just had this s little guy cruise through nose to the ground.. already better than last night's sit. Sitting a bottom so the winds not horrible down here.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

Hunted my farm yesterday evening. The neighbors must not have been home yesterday afternoon/evening while I hunted. The woods were quit and not a noise to be heard. Not a human, not a squirrel and defiantly not a deer. A big difference from yesterday morning hunting one area which is about 20miles south of my farm, which I hunted yesterday evening. One area has been tore up like crazy and the other has no real rutting sightings. I checked some trial cams that I put out and there is a couple nice shooters on cam but they are all at midnight to 6 am, and all still in bachelor groups. Crazy how different two locations within the same county can be this time of year.


----------



## Tim/OH

MJP73 said:


> Guess I will have to hit it this weekend too then. Good luck!!


 Just teasing man....this weekend should have them on there feet, after 2 days of rain and cooler temps

I will be at work in the morning but will be out in the evening time

Thanks and good luck to you too


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Hammer-ed said:


> Hunted my farm yesterday evening. The neighbors must not have been home yesterday afternoon/evening while I hunted. The woods were quit and not a noise to be heard. Not a human, not a squirrel and defiantly not a deer. A big difference from yesterday morning hunting one area which is about 20miles south of my farm, which I hunted yesterday evening. One area has been tore up like crazy and the other has no real rutting sightings. I checked some trial cams that I put out and there is a couple nice shooters on cam but they are all at midnight to 6 am, and all still in bachelor groups. Crazy how different two locations within the same county can be this time of year.


 What County you hunting


Tim


----------



## Hammer-ed

Tim/OH said:


> What County you hunting
> 
> 
> Tim


Tim I'm hunting in Scioto County. What county do you hunt?


----------



## South Man

Have you guys had any success with doe in heat scents and or rattling or grunting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJP73

All good man. Just ready to draw some blood. Two weeks ago my son shot his first buck with his compound. I was finally comfortable with his accuracy out to 30. His shot was 12 yds. He had a big 8 at about 18 yds but was so nervous it took him 3 tries to get the bow back. When he finally did get it back he hit his EZ hanger with the limb and spooked the buck. I must have reminded him ten times to hang it high because of that. Learn the hard way I guess. Anyway this little fella came by 5 minutes later and he had better luck.












Tim/OH said:


> Just teasing man....this weekend should have them on there feet, after 2 days of rain and cooler temps
> 
> I will be at work in the morning but will be out in the evening time
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you too
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## BBD1984

MJP73 said:


> All good man. Just ready to draw some blood. Two weeks ago my son shot his first buck with his compound. I was finally comfortable with his accuracy out to 30. His shot was 12 yds. He had a big 8 at about 18 yds but was so nervous it took him 3 tries to get the bow back. When he finally did get it back he hit his EZ hanger with the limb and spooked the buck. I must have reminded him ten times to hang it high because of that. Learn the hard way I guess. Anyway this little fella came by 5 minutes later and he had better luck.
> 
> View attachment 6639551


That's really neat.... hoping to get my boy out soon.... like to put a tag on one before.. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhunter

Warm and windy this morning. Sounds like a recipe for success but oddly enough not a single so far... come on rain! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Had my daughter out last night to try and fill her buck tag. Saw 2 fawns and their mom and that was it. On our way back to the truck, we did hear what sounded like 2 bucks battling it out in the woods. A lot of clashing and thrashing in the brush. 

Meat


----------



## hdrking2003

Just started pouring in Mt. Vernon!!


----------



## South Man

Meat said:


> Had my daughter out last night to try and fill her buck tag. Saw 2 fawns and their mom and that was it. On our way back to the truck, we did hear what sounded like 2 bucks battling it out in the woods. A lot of clashing and thrashing in the brush.
> 
> Meat


Been trying to beg my daughters to go but can't get them off their phones long enough! Good luck to you all!


----------



## Meat

South Man said:


> Been trying to beg my daughters to go but can't get them off their phones long enough! Good luck to you all!


She used to be my little hunting buddy, but now she is 16 and times have changed. This was her second time out, we were skunked her first set. I can read the cards that if she isn't successful the next time or two out, she will be done for the season. She only has this season and next and she will be off to college, so what little time we spend out there, I cherish every second.

Meat


----------



## MJP73

Ain't that the truth. I sometimes think it is attached permanently to their hands. We have triplets and two of them are identical twin girls that are 15 in two days. They think they are 20 though. Scares me to tell you the truth.



South Man said:


> Been trying to beg my daughters to go but can't get them off their phones long enough! Good luck to you all!


----------



## MJP73

Not sure who was more excited me or him. It was a blast and better for them than sitting on the dang electronics all the time.



BBD1984 said:


> That's really neat.... hoping to get my boy out soon.... like to put a tag on one before..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

MJP73 said:


> Ain't that the truth. I sometimes think it is attached permanently to their hands. We have triplets and two of them are identical twin girls that are 15 in two days. They think they are 20 though. Scares me to tell you the truth.


Mine are 11 and 13 and I see them growing more and more and it scares me. They too act like they are grown! I'm trying to cherish every second with them.


----------



## hdrking2003

Turning out to be a great day to go down to Vance Outdoors to pick up another tree stand and any other essentials that I might “need” lol.


----------



## tyepsu

View attachment 6639771









I shot this buck 10/29 at 6:02 PM in Carroll County. He's not the bruiser I was after, but as the saying goes "a bird in the hand" . I backed out until 7:45, as I didnt see or hear him crash. I went back and saw my lighted knock 49 yards from where I shot him. I never did find any blood, but was fortunate that he died 10 feet from a path the farmer has going from the road to his fields. I think I'll be switching to a heavier arrow next year.


----------



## Meat

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6639761
> 
> View attachment 6639771
> 
> View attachment 6639773
> 
> 
> I shot this buck 10/29 at 6:02 PM in Carroll County. He's not the bruiser I was after, but as the saying goes "a bird in the hand" . I backed out until 7:45, as I didnt see or hear him crash. I went back and saw my lighted knock 49 yards from where I shot him. I never did find any blood, but was fortunate that he died 10 feet from a path the farmer has going from the road to his fields. I think I'll be switching to a heavier arrow next year.


Nicely done!

Meat


----------



## BBD1984

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6639761
> 
> View attachment 6639771
> 
> View attachment 6639773
> 
> 
> I shot this buck 10/29 at 6:02 PM in Carroll County. He's not the bruiser I was after, but as the saying goes "a bird in the hand" . I backed out until 7:45, as I didnt see or hear him crash. I went back and saw my lighted knock 49 yards from where I shot him. I never did find any blood, but was fortunate that he died 10 feet from a path the farmer has going from the road to his fields. I think I'll be switching to a heavier arrow next year.


Good shot!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Anybody still braving it out there? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6639761
> 
> View attachment 6639771
> 
> View attachment 6639773
> 
> 
> I shot this buck 10/29 at 6:02 PM in Carroll County. He's not the bruiser I was after, but as the saying goes "a bird in the hand" . I backed out until 7:45, as I didnt see or hear him crash. I went back and saw my lighted knock 49 yards from where I shot him. I never did find any blood, but was fortunate that he died 10 feet from a path the farmer has going from the road to his fields. I think I'll be switching to a heavier arrow next year.


Congrats on a nice buck! What broad head are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Hunted Licking county yesterday afternoon. Bumped two fat does on the way in.
Was halfway up the stand and another doe came by at 20 yards to say hi!
Had a doe feeding in the thicket for about 30 minutes before she bedded down 50 yards away.
About 530 had three does and two fawns stroll by in the standing corn. Then a small 6 point showed up and half-heartedly started chasing one of the does. They all kept looking back the way they came like there was another one there but it never made an appearance. Did that off and on for about an hour before leaving. 
I climbed down at 645.

Last I checked it was supposed to be raining by 8 AM today so never went out today.


----------



## The Phantom

That's about 5 minutes from where I work!




hdrking2003 said:


> Turning out to be a great day to go down to Vance Outdoors to pick up another tree stand and any other essentials that I might “need” lol.


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Hunted Licking county yesterday afternoon. Bumped two fat does on the way in.
> Was halfway up the stand and another doe came by at 20 yards to say hi!
> Had a doe feeding in the thicket for about 30 minutes before she bedded down 50 yards away.
> About 530 had three does and two fawns stroll by in the standing corn. Then a small 6 point showed up and half-heartedly started chasing one of the does. They all kept looking back the way they came like there was another one there but it never made an appearance. Did that off and on for about an hour before leaving.
> I climbed down at 645.
> 
> Last I checked it was supposed to be raining by 8 AM today so never went out today.


You always get down before end of shooting time? Just curious, I really wanted to last night, but I've had 2 times where I quit early and had a shooter come out while packing up.... vowed never again! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Even though it's raining where I'm at just seen a few deer on the field edge grazing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Saw a few deer on field edges eating on my way home. Wasn't really raining to hard at the time.


----------



## 70641

Tried to get out this morning but as I finished smoking my cloths, loading the 4 wheeler and then loading everything up it hit.. and it hit hard so I unloaded the 4 wheeler and put everything back in the garage till hopefully Friday morning. So I'll save a couple vacation days for today and tomorrow and just work since it's warm and raining it's [email protected]% off........


----------



## brwnsfan1

HuntBucks94 said:


> Hey guys! I have 8 days of vacation saved up, opinions on whether to take next week (5th-9th) or the following week (12th-16th)? Harrison County. Thanks!


I hunt Scio. Activity start last weekend for me on our property. I usually have to most activity the first week of November. I have been hunting the area for the past 12 years.


----------



## tyepsu

South Man said:


> Congrats on a nice buck! What broad head are you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NAP Killzone


----------



## Crowe215

I am new to bow hunting. I have been keeping an eye on my cams and am starting to see a lot more bucks moving. While in the stand I have seen a lot of doe and younger bucks during daylight hours, but the older ones don't seem to walk out of the thick wood line until just after legal shooting time. Has anyone had any success with scents or decoys to draw an older buck out slightly earlier? I have been hesitant on trying them because I don't want to disturb the area to much.


----------



## chaded

Crowe215 said:


> I am new to bow hunting. I have been keeping an eye on my cams and am starting to see a lot more bucks moving. While in the stand I have seen a lot of doe and younger bucks during daylight hours, but the older ones don't seem to walk out of the thick wood line until just after legal shooting time. Has anyone had any success with scents or decoys to draw an older buck out slightly earlier? I have been hesitant on trying them because I don't want to disturb the area to much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6640187
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6640185



Can you hunt in the woods?


----------



## Crowe215

The way the property line is on that particular food plot I would only be able to hunt about 10 yards into the woods. Also, as a first year bow hunter I only had the ability to purchase 2 stands. One overlooking a bottom with a lot of oak trees and the other that over looks an hour glass shaped plot. In the future I am hoping to purchase a climbing stand so I can move inside the wood line.


----------



## mtn3531

The conditions have to be right for a decoy to work. I've killed a buck coming in to fight my decoy, but it was full blown rut mode.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowe215

mtn3531 said:


> The conditions have to be right for a decoy to work. I've killed a buck coming in to fight my decoy, but it was full blown rut mode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Alright, perhaps my best bet is what I have been doing. I am averaging 10 doe over the last 8 sits. Maybe one of them will draw a big guy in.


----------



## mtn3531

Crowe215 said:


> Alright, perhaps my best bet is what I have been doing. I am averaging 10 doe over the last 8 sits. Maybe one of them will draw a big guy in.


Yes, because if a decoy freaks the does out it's game over. I had a couple of does hang up on my decoy and cost me a chance at a 150 class 10pt before I ended up killing the other buck. Nothing beats natural decoys and if you have that many does you have a leg up already. Good luck

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> That's about 5 minutes from where I work!


Me working 5 minutes from Vance would be my wife’s worst nightmare, lol. That’s quite a haul from up here my friend, they must pay well[emoji106]. Saw a real bruiser in the field right near Smoketown road on 661 on my way down there. Nothing on the way home tho.


----------



## The Phantom

I was 30 yards into the woods and it was too dark to shoot at anything.




BBD1984 said:


> You always get down before end of shooting time? Just curious, I really wanted to last night, but I've had 2 times where I quit early and had a shooter come out while packing up.... vowed never again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I was 30 yards into the woods and it was too dark to shoot at anything.


Agreed. If it’s too dark to see what you’re shooting at in the woods, it’s time to get down


----------



## The Phantom

They do. But only until June 30. After that I'll be retired.:thumbs_up
They are closed Mondays, and close at 6 on Sat and Sun. I work 6-6 so that makes it a little easier.
They do have some nice deer in that area.

Saw about 2 dozen in a field south of Millwood on 62 about 645 PM.




hdrking2003 said:


> Me working 5 minutes from Vance would be my wife’s worst nightmare, lol. That’s quite a haul from up here my friend, they must pay well. Saw a real bruiser in the field right near Smoketown road on 661 on my way down there. Nothing on the way home tho.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> They do. But only until June 30. After that I'll be retired.:thumbs_up
> They are closed Mondays, and close at 6 on Sat and Sun. I work 6-6 so taht makes it a little easier.
> They do have some nice deer in that area.


Congrats my friend! Yeah the closed on Monday thing has bitten me in the azz a time or two. Just never think to check on a retail store being closed on Monday.


----------



## tim1676

Sat out last night from 4:00 to dark. Managed to miss alot of the rain. Had one spike come through as I was pulling my bow up. Bumped a second deer(couldn't tell if it was a back or doe) as I was walking out. This was a sit along a creek bottom, overlooking a trail with a fresh rub.


----------



## BBD1984

Boy, wonder how many deer will die today.... pouring here and gusty... yuck!!

Come on Saturday

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Had a buddy of mine put down a 180"+ buck on Tuesday Eve, and he was sitting less than 10 mins from where I was sitting watching squirrels lol. He's a great hunter and shooter tho so nothing but mad respect. Said he came cruising thru at about 6:21pm. I have a couple pics and he's a Hoss of a buck, but my buddy is a member here, so I'll let him post the rest if he wants. Congrats again MP!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## brwnsfan1

Pouring in Delaware county. Headed to Harrison County tomorrow for the weekend.


----------



## BBD1984

Slowwwwww news day....

Anybody have any feeder recommendations?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

mtn3531 said:


> Yes, because if a decoy freaks the does out it's game over. I had a couple of does hang up on my decoy and cost me a chance at a 150 class 10pt before I ended up killing the other buck. Nothing beats natural decoys and if you have that many does you have a leg up already. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Used a decoy for first time last year a couple times. WORKED GREAT. Had does come by it & not seem to care too much. It really brought in curious bucks to check it out. I placed it at the edge of a field looking into the trees, about 25 yards from my stand. I use a https://www.rinehart3d.com/3d-targets/deer-targets/


----------



## Hammer-ed

Yesterday evening started off pretty well then the rain set in. No deer sightings yesterday evening. Looks to be another wash out for tonight's hunt as well.


----------



## BBD1984

tOSU said:


> Used a decoy for first time last year a couple times. WORKED GREAT. Had does come by it & not seem to care too much. It really brought in curious bucks to check it out. I placed it at the edge of a field looking into the trees, about 25 yards from my stand. I use a https://www.rinehart3d.com/3d-targets/deer-targets/


I bought one of those and took it back. Hate how it pivots on those rods... plus you sneeze on it and or breaks... it's completely flat almost like a glorified cardboard cut out...

Maybe I just had a bad experience... I'm looking for one that's 3d (non-target) ... had a lot of good experience with one Stan Potts was pushing a while ago...

I did scare a really nice buck with it once... still mad about that!! 

But had more good than bad during the rut

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Tomorrow will probably be pretty good since it should stop raining after tonight. Contemplating taking tomorrow off since Saturday it looks like I have to help move my grandparents to there new house.


----------



## Tim/OH

Hammer-ed said:


> Tim I'm hunting in Scioto County. What county do you hunt?


Ok gotcha....I’m in Licking


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## jimmyfunk60

I’m out it’s miserable... on vacation have a baby sitter didn’t want to sit at home.. going to try and stay out all day and hopefully catch one cruising between rains we will see how long I make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

MJP73 said:


> All good man. Just ready to draw some blood. Two weeks ago my son shot his first buck with his compound. I was finally comfortable with his accuracy out to 30. His shot was 12 yds. He had a big 8 at about 18 yds but was so nervous it took him 3 tries to get the bow back. When he finally did get it back he hit his EZ hanger with the limb and spooked the buck. I must have reminded him ten times to hang it high because of that. Learn the hard way I guess. Anyway this little fella came by 5 minutes later and he had better luck.
> 
> View attachment 6639551


 Sometimes they gotta learn the hard way.....Congratulations to your son


Tim




Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Hammer-ed

Good luck buddy, this weather isn't the best right now. Buuttttt you cant kill one if you aren't in the woods.... Or that's what I keep telling myself!



jimmyfunk60 said:


> I’m out it’s miserable... on vacation have a baby sitter didn’t want to sit at home.. going to try and stay out all day and hopefully catch one cruising between rains we will see how long I make it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straw

Does anyone hunt the mosquitoe creek public area. I killed my buck in pa this morning and was wondering what the area was like I may go take a look around for a couple of days


----------



## IClark

Planning on being out tomorrow and Saturday. Hoping this rain lets up.


----------



## bghunter7311

Was out on Wayne national today slow morning had one 6pt feed casually past and several turkeys that was all plan to go and get wet here in an hour or so. This weekend is looking better


----------



## Hammer-ed

What part of Wayne National do you hunt bghunter7311? 



bghunter7311 said:


> Was out on Wayne national today slow morning had one 6pt feed casually past and several turkeys that was all plan to go and get wet here in an hour or so. This weekend is looking better


----------



## mtn3531

tOSU said:


> Used a decoy for first time last year a couple times. WORKED GREAT. Had does come by it & not seem to care too much. It really brought in curious bucks to check it out. I placed it at the edge of a field looking into the trees, about 25 yards from my stand. I use a https://www.rinehart3d.com/3d-targets/deer-targets/


Yep when the conditions are right they are awesome. Just got to put it where they can see it from a ways away. The ones who blew out on mine walked out of the woods and right into it lol. I've had does come a couple hundred yards down a field edge to a buck and doe decoy setup before. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> I bought one of those and took it back. Hate how it pivots on those rods... plus you sneeze on it and or breaks... it's completely flat almost like a glorified cardboard cut out...
> 
> Maybe I just had a bad experience... I'm looking for one that's 3d (non-target) ... had a lot of good experience with one Stan Potts was pushing a while ago...
> 
> I did scare a really nice buck with it once... still mad about that!!
> 
> But had more good than bad during the rut
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've got the Primos Scarface decoy I believe. 3D and the neck pivots in the breeze to give it some movement. Usually set it up with just one horn to make it look like an east target. Been many a sit though where I've contemplated shooting it because nothing else was moving lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

I went out y-day evening for a few hours. I was planning on just trimming a few sets, but seeing how the rain lightened up to just a misty drizzle, I had to climb up. 

The rain actually stopped for awhile, then came back steady the last hour or so, but it was worth getting wet. Saw lots of activity, several young bucks chasing and grunting, does flying across the field and through the woods. No shooters, but it sure was a lively sit. 

Today I’m getting things trimmed and maybe hang another set. Should be fun in a steady, cold downpour.....can’t wait....

Tomorrow I’m thinking all hell will be busting loose once this rain trails off. Should be a great weekend!


----------



## BBD1984

If you hunted out in this in an open stand....You're my hero!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

BBD1984 said:


> If you hunted out in this in an open stand....You're my hero!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 on stand right now with a little buck in view not a shooter


----------



## BBD1984

bghunter7311 said:


> on stand right now with a little buck in view not a shooter


We have moderate flooding in Logan County... However I did just see a decent buck cruising a field busting up a couple does!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Slowwwwww news day... seen this article, watch your step!!

TAPPAN — A 57-inch timber rattlesnake has been found dead in the vicinity of Tappan Lake, about 100 miles north of the reptile's usual habitat in southern Ohio.
The snake was struck by a vehicle on Oct. 24 on Harrison County Road 55 (Deersville Road), about 400 yards south of U.S. Route 250 on the east end of the lake. It died a short time later. A person who was in the area at the time saw what happened and reported it to wildlife officials.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed91Cummins

I have been out twice trying to help my young son get a buck. He ditched me Monday. But I had the itch to be in the woods so I went alone. I was expecting does and dink bucks. Sat in a different stand and got situated 4:30pm. Grunted after sitting for 10 minutes. Thought I saw a flash/flicker to the north at 5:00pm. At 5:20 while playing with phone I look over shoulder behind me to see a deer coming my way. Put the phone away and realized it was the biggest buck I have seen on stand. He had a pine limb stuck in his antlers. He was 40 yards out. I was so jacked but wasn't mentally committed to the shot. He was slight quartering to. I thought he sensed something was up. At 30 yards I blew the shot low. He looked to be 20"wide 10 point with nice tine length. Guessing 140-150" buck. Neck and body was huge. I learned many things. 1) This was second time stand had been hunt. Fifth time for the property. I think the lack of pressure is why I finally saw a big buck. 2) You need to be fully committed to the shot. Good luck to all. Grunts and rattling are working for us.


----------



## Regohio

Saturday Morning is looking pretty awesome…Lets Getem!!!


----------



## bghunter7311

Ended the evening with one small 5 point while on stand and three does walking out very slow day today. Tomorrow looks better and sat even better.


----------



## BBD1984

Regohio said:


> Saturday Morning is looking pretty awesome…Lets Getem!!!


Yep I'm expecting see some pictures start flooding in Saturday!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

what say you???pig or wishful thinking.
this guy arrived just before rain moved in.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 6641343
> 
> 
> what say you???pig or wishful thinking.
> this guy arrived just before rain moved in.



Looks nice to me


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> If you hunted out in this in an open stand....You're my hero!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No blinds till late season brudda-especially not during rut. I need to be able to move and see and adapt immediately on my primary farm, because it’s all thick, knarly honeysuckle with limited visibility. Y-day wasn’t too bad actually-the rain was light for the most part and it was really warm. 

Today, I deserve hero status. 

Went out in the downpour to finish up a stand on a newer farm. Long story short, it’s a HUGE tree-it’s high, thick, and trimming the lanes were a nightmare. I didn’t get back to the truck until 830pm. Amazing what one can accomplish with just a headlight....lol. 

It’s a small farm, and I’ve got 2 of the 4 stands up that I want up. I’ve spent over 80hrs chopping and hacking access trails through the place over the last 2months too, because it was so overgrown deer literally could not travel through the place. They’ve taken to the new trails super fast-way quicker than I had anticipated. By next year they’ll be using em without a second thought. Definitely worth all the blood, sweat...and more sweat. Plus the trails just happen to be routed past a few trees I had picked for stands.:darkbeer:

Anyways, that sets finished. The entire farm was flooded pretty much, and with the torrential downpours I don’t think I woulda been any more wet had I swam across her pond back to the truck....prolly woulda been faster actually....lol.


----------



## CarpCommander

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 6641343
> 
> 
> what say you???pig or wishful thinking.
> this guy arrived just before rain moved in.


Pic looks kinda distorted, it that’s a FAT buck, and a solid shooter for sure.


----------



## hdrking2003

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 6641343
> 
> 
> what say you???pig or wishful thinking.
> this guy arrived just before rain moved in.


Yep, he’d make my list. Good luck WEEG!


----------



## WEEGEE

i,m sorta excited to see him..bad pic i know camera was perfect but from card to this pic .....don't ask!
3.5 i think but neck is really swollen,for the last of Oct. he has that bulky look.....linebacker for sure.


----------



## vtbowhntr

WEEGEE said:


> i,m sorta excited to see him..bad pic i know camera was perfect but from card to this pic .....don't ask!
> 3.5 i think but neck is really swollen,for the last of Oct. he has that bulky look.....linebacker for sure.


Great looking buck, I believe he is older than 3.5 though. Good luck!


----------



## paradisekid

Yea that buck is older than 3.5 for sure


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> No blinds till late season brudda-especially not during rut. I need to be able to move and see and adapt immediately on my primary farm, because it’s all thick, knarly honeysuckle with limited visibility. Y-day wasn’t too bad actually-the rain was light for the most part and it was really warm.
> 
> Today, I deserve hero status.
> 
> Went out in the downpour to finish up a stand on a newer farm. Long story short, it’s a HUGE tree-it’s high, thick, and trimming the lanes were a nightmare. I didn’t get back to the truck until 830pm. Amazing what one can accomplish with just a headlight....lol.
> 
> It’s a small farm, and I’ve got 2 of the 4 stands up that I want up. I’ve spent over 80hrs chopping and hacking access trails through the place over the last 2months too, because it was so overgrown deer literally could not travel through the place. They’ve taken to the new trails super fast-way quicker than I had anticipated. By next year they’ll be using em without a second thought. Definitely worth all the blood, sweat...and more sweat. Plus the trails just happen to be routed past a few trees I had picked for stands.
> 
> Anyways, that sets finished. The entire farm was flooded pretty much, and with the torrential downpours I don’t think I woulda been any more wet had I swam across her pond back to the truck....prolly woulda been faster actually....lol.


Carp let me know when you need me to bring my quad over to Rushsyl-Tucky and help you pull that toad out of the bush! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

WEEGEE said:


> i,m sorta excited to see him..bad pic i know camera was perfect but from card to this pic .....don't ask!
> 3.5 i think but neck is really swollen,for the last of Oct. he has that bulky look.....linebacker for sure.


 That buck is every bit of 4.5...his neck is huge

Good luck with him


Tim


----------



## bghunter7311

I just watched a single coyote run down a grown deer and kill it people can’t tell me they don’t do that and only eat small animals and fawns I just watched it happen


----------



## tOSU

BBD1984 said:


> Slowwwwww news day... seen this article, watch your step!!
> 
> TAPPAN — A 57-inch timber rattlesnake has been found dead in the vicinity of Tappan Lake, about 100 miles north of the reptile's usual habitat in southern Ohio.
> The snake was struck by a vehicle on Oct. 24 on Harrison County Road 55 (Deersville Road), about 400 yards south of U.S. Route 250 on the east end of the lake. It died a short time later. A person who was in the area at the time saw what happened and reported it to wildlife officials.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It was killed about 2 miles from our property - TOO CLOSE!!! 









This is the snake with GW Nick Turner


----------



## BBD1984

tOSU said:


> It was killed about 2 miles from our property - TOO CLOSE!!!
> 
> View attachment 6641471
> 
> 
> This is the snake with GW Nick Turner
> View attachment 6641475


Mercy me....
I thought there was some Harrison county boys on here....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1309

Ok this rain can stop anytime here in Lake county. On a brighter side just watched a small buck chasing 2 yearlings for 10 minutes!


----------



## Twin6

I hate snakes!


----------



## deerslayer12345

The best snake is a dead snake! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Had a 2 maybe small 3 year old come past around 9:15 responded well to a grunt


----------



## jmiller165

Sat from 0730-1100 and from 8-9 I had 5 bucks (one 8 that was a shooter) and one doe. Very busy early then died off. Rattling was effective


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Ok so my older son was out this morning. Two does followed by a spike then the big one I missed. My son missed it too. He is a 20" wide 12 point. He also saw a 6 point missing a side. No action until 9:15 am


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

First post this year from Richland county, the old man was out this morning and saw one of our extremely large bodied, small rack bucks at 745 cruising, then had a doe and a fawn grazing around 830 for about 40 min...went back to the car and busted three does and watched one of our shooters chase a doe under one of our other stands, he is heading to England in about an hour so he didn’t have any time to pursue him. Should be a banger weekend though!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvd_ellison

Today in stand, does was feeding in fields. Climb in stand at 6 am not a couple minutes later the crash of two racks fighting. First light two small bucks walk by with the second ones nose glued to the ground. Got quite for a awhile then spotted two nice bucks fighting softly out in the middle of field. Tried to snort weeze and the larger one ran off in the opposite direction and the smaller of the two bucks came in but never gave me a shot! Saw 5 bucks today so they are starting to move alittle


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Almost forgot, the annual college student update:

Senior year will have to be put on a subtle pause the next two weeks. Will be giving you guys updates from the stand in Richland county Sat, Sun, Mon, Wed, and Fri. We have some good deer on camera this year, more so than our past years, our hopes are high!


----------



## corybrown50

Seen nothing but smalls in the woods.....are you all having better luck in the woods or edges? Been a pretty frustrating season so far for me. Usually have at least a doe early and a track on what's next. Just can't get a read this year.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Seen a mature buck locked down with a doe in a field today.


----------



## mandrroofing

First couple does are most likely just now in heat...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

corybrown50 said:


> Seen nothing but smalls in the woods.....are you all having better luck in the woods or edges? Been a pretty frustrating season so far for me. Usually have at least a doe early and a track on what's next. Just can't get a read this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Have a buddy who is an accomplished hunter text me something very similar today. He said he can't wrap his head around this season. 

Meat


----------



## BBD1984

Zzzzzz.....

#TrickleRut

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Patience fellas it’s only November 2nd after all!! Lol


----------



## bghunter7311

Moved locations near a bedding area I found some tracks of a definately mature buck made since last night wind is not perfect but on a 3.5 day hunt outbof state I have to try and make it work


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> Patience fellas it’s only November 2nd after all!! Lol


Lol, no doubt it's not Thanksgiving yet. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Patience fellas it’s only November 2nd after all!! Lol


Every single year it is the same thing. By November 1st the bucks are either on lock down or the rut is over. LOL. People see a little hint of bucks moving halfway through October and you hear things like, “In my area the rut is in full swing!” Haha


----------



## BBD1984

Tomorrow morning I'm planning on (plans can change hunting a property that's been untouched so far this year ...

I'll be 100 yds down wind of a bedding and 75 yards away from neighboring properties food plot(thanks buddy .... 

Looking at a West wind....

I'm as excited as a FAT kid in a candy shop!!

Like to start seeing some guys give away some free dirt naps soon!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Every single year it is the same thing. By November 1st the bucks are either on lock down or the rut is over. LOL. People see a little hint of bucks moving halfway through October and you hear things like, “In my area the rut is in full swing!” Haha


Hahahahaha, true story. Then all of a sudden it’s a trickle rut.....on Nov 2nd!! Even tho certain armchair quarterbacks (not you chaded) constantly recommend others to save their vacation until the 2nd or 3rd week of November, because in their “experience” that’s when they see the big boys on their feet. This year is different and apparently it’s almost over with. Lol. How bout, it’s just starting to get going, and nothing more.


----------



## glassguy2511

I am surprised that some of you are not seeing deer, especially bucks. It's no surprise that the ones posting updates who are seeing does are also seeing bucks.

Its the rut guys! Focus on being in 2 places right now until the lock down starts:

1) Hunt downwind sides of doe bedding areas. Try to have heavily travel trails between your stand locations and the bedding areas. Cruising bucks will always travel the down wind side of those doe bedding areas to scent check them, especially times during the day when does are actively bedding there (10am-4pm). If there is a rub/scrape line in those areas, even better.

2.) Dont hunt the bucks, hunt the does! Early morning and late afternoons are the easiest times to pattern does to food. So early morning hunt between where you know the does are feeding (corn, beans, acorns) and their bedding areas. Thats where they are going to have bucks chasing and bumping them in the mornings. In the evening, hunt closer to the food source that you know does will becoming to (5-dark). Thats where bucks are going to intercept them as most mature bucks are not going to start moving to those food sources to search for hot does until the last 30 minutes of daylight.

Good luck! Focus on the mature does and they will drag the bucks in front of you. If you are not seeing does, you need to move to where you are seeing them consistently.


----------



## BBD1984

HANDS UP WHERE I CAN SEE THEM!!











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

glassguy2511 said:


> I am surprised that some of you are not seeing deer, especially bucks. It's no surprise that the ones posting updates who are seeing does are also seeing bucks.
> 
> Its the rut guys! Focus on being in 2 places right now until the lock down starts:
> 
> 1) Hunt downwind sides of doe bedding areas. Try to have heavily travel trails between your stand locations and the bedding areas. Cruising bucks will always travel the down wind side of those doe bedding areas to scent check them, especially times during the day when does are actively bedding there (10am-4pm). If there is a rub/scrape line in those areas, even better.
> 
> 2.) Dont hunt the bucks, hunt the does! Early morning and late afternoons are the easiest times to pattern does to food. So early morning hunt between where you know the does are feeding (corn, beans, acorns) and their bedding areas. Thats where they are going to have bucks chasing and bumping them in the mornings. In the evening, hunt closer to the food source that you know does will becoming to (5-dark). Thats where bucks are going to intercept them as most mature bucks are not going to start moving to those food sources to search for hot does until the last 30 minutes of daylight.
> 
> Good luck! Focus on the mature does and they will drag the bucks in front of you. If you are not seeing does, you need to move to where you are seeing them consistently.


Great advice.... thanks for adding to the forum!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Hahahahaha, true story. Then all of a sudden it’s a trickle rut.....on Nov 2nd!! Even tho certain armchair quarterbacks (not you chaded) constantly recommend others to save their vacation until the 2nd or 3rd week of November, because in their “experience” that’s when they see the big boys on their feet. This year is different and apparently it’s almost over with. Lol. How bout, it’s just starting to get going, and nothing more.



Pretty much. I see rut activity every year well past when people say it’s over. The deer I hunt must not get the memo. Last year I saw some pretty intense rutting action during gun season a couple years ago my brother in law (IClark) and I doubled up during gun season with him shooting a doe and me shooting a buck that was dogging her pretty bad. 

With that said, I think I might go out this evening and see if I can at least catch the second rut. :lol:


----------



## corybrown50

DUDE!!! Fantastically put....very concise. Need live decoys for the big guys.....trying to get them patterned is where I am at....another fun year.


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Pretty much. I see rut activity every year well past when people say it’s over. The deer I hunt must not get the memo. Last year I saw some pretty intense rutting action during gun season a couple years ago my brother in law (IClark) and I doubled up during gun season with him shooting a doe and me shooting a buck that was dogging her pretty bad.
> 
> With that said, I think I might go out this evening and see if I can at least catch the second rut. :lol:


Yep, second rut will be over before you know it! Lol. 

I had no idea IClark was your bro in law, at least I don’t remember knowing that! You know how your memory starts to go with age. Lol. Hell yeah man. His Licking County “honey hole” is very close to my dads Knox County farm. We are all gonna have to hook it up sometime. Maybe another rut thread member to hit up Peggy Sue’s 

Good luck tonight!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Patience fellas it’s only November 2nd after all!! Lol


 Say it again Clint lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Got in the tree about 10 min ago...


Tim


----------



## BoonerorBust

I head out to Pike County Ohio Sunday for the next 10 days. I hunt a lease down there and this is my first year. Hopefully the deer movement is good.


----------



## Tim/OH

Drizzle done turned into a steady rain now...still good conditions to kill a booner

Live from Licking County


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Got in the tree about 10 min ago...
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Big Tim! Gonna take a super confused buck to chase one of those gender challenged "grunting" does that you have over your way my friend, but hey, it is 2018 so you never know. Crazy suburb deer anyway. Lol


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 6641843
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Keep us posted... excellent evening!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Still lots of leaves on the trees I see. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

View attachment 6641847



Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Just some pics from above


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mtn3531

I'm surprised there's any leaves left on the trees after that monsoon lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Still lots of leaves on the trees I see. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Yesssssssss ugh...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> I'm surprised there's any leaves left on the trees after that monsoon lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Ikr lol...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck Big Tim! Gonna take a super confused buck to chase one of those gender challenged "grunting" does that you have over your way my friend, but hey, it is 2018 so you never know. Crazy suburb deer anyway. Lol


 Lmaoooooooo you might be right haha...we will see

Thanks Clint


----------



## Tim/OH

Rain has stop...winds are calm


Tim


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Ive been so busy this fall that I haven't done any scouting in preparation for this season so I've been behind the 8 ball. I had to go out of town for the past week but I had my blind, camera and food source ready to go prior to my trip. I returned yesterday and picked up my trail cam card this morning. Decent bucks on cam around 6:00 p.m. every night this week along with a few morning visits mixed in. Wednesday's pictures had 2 bucks and 2 does being very friendly with each other. Hopefully these are positive signs and I'll have some luck in the next hour. Good luck everyone.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Beautiful evening in the blind. Much better than the weather earlier today. It should be a great weekend to live in the woods.


----------



## Schneeder

Got in late due to traffic. Waved at two guys on the neighbors property that were right on the line looking in... not too sure what that was about but they were camo’d. Also had a coyote come through in the other side of this field I’m over. Not sure how promising this sit will be.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Just had a nice small 8 point come in and feed. I'll post pictures when I pull my card again. Not a shooter but a good sign. He stayed a solid 10-15 minutes.


----------



## z7hunter11

Seen a couple photos of some bruisers hitting the dirt this morning. Both were said to be out “seeking”


----------



## bghunter7311

Saw a few small bucks ended up shooting a doe to eat I only have a handful of days to hunt this year and then saw a 140 class 10 pt walking out


----------



## BBD1984

Boy I'm glad it's raining now... We needed it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

one of the best nights ever! from 2:30 on i had deer all over 20-30 does 6 bucks (one shooter) not the biggest but i had to really refrain from shooting him. but after watching scraping,fighting,chasing,jumping in and out of a mud hole i figured Mr. big could show up at any moment. had at least 6 deer walk within 15' of the blind,up wind,down wind no body caught me......chimney vent out of blind works!
and the best part? not one human track scent on the farm.


----------



## #1Buckslayer

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 6641843
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That is the stuff I love to hunt this time of year buddy.....that's where you find the big ones! My vacation starts Sunday morning and I'll be in the stand Sunday afternoon. I have until the 12th to get it done then its time to work again.


----------



## Tim/OH

Yesterday evening....7 does no bucks

Will be back out this evening 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

#1Buckslayer said:


> That is the stuff I love to hunt this time of year buddy.....that's where you find the big ones! My vacation starts Sunday morning and I'll be in the stand Sunday afternoon. I have until the 12th to get it done then its time to work again.


 Me too shane I’m hoping a big one comes through soon....good luck and keep me posted bro

I will be back out this evening 


Tim


----------



## kstewart91190

First sit of the year this morning. Cameras haven't shown much but I was seeing 7 or 8 deer a sit last year so figures crossed that they are just camera shy


----------



## blazinsoles

Saw 9 different deer last night. One good buck about 150 yds out. Didn't see any real chasing. One forkee was bird doging a couple does from a distance. Headed back out this morning. Hocking county

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Last morning to get that extra hour of sleep....
Hoping to be in stand before 7:15
Shooting starts @7:36 for Ohio West Side....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Little rough getting in this morning... but we made it.. walked up on 2 coming in... one was a decent buck... let me get pretty close with headlamp....

Hopefully some of us can get it done today!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Had a really big bodied buck come in under the moonlight this morning couldn’t tell much other than he was big fortunately i was set up early enough he never knew I was there maybe he will come back past


----------



## RH1

Just passed on a beautiful mid 20 class 8pt


----------



## BBD1984

Absolute beautiful morning!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Had small buck chasing doe around at 1st light


----------



## corybrown50

Just saw a shooter at 40.....caught eyes. He couldn't figure out why there was a 280# squirrel in the tree.....no shot.
Following estrous trail I put in this morning.
Hoping he comes back as well. 
You all calling, rattling, both, none?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

Been having good luck with light rattling. Rattling in at least one Everytime I sit. This morning rattled in a 130 8 came in on a string ..


corybrown50 said:


> Just saw a shooter at 40.....caught eyes. He couldn't figure out why there was a 280# squirrel in the tree.....no shot.
> Following estrous trail I put in this morning.
> Hoping he comes back as well.
> You all calling, rattling, both, none?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

holterross said:


> Been having good luck with light rattling. Rattling in at least one Everytime I sit. This morning rattled in a 130 8 came in on a string ..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Cold rattling or just when you see one?

Prayerful to get my first "real buck" this year. Thought he was just one of the big bodied 4s here until he faced me and the antlers were well passed his ears....that got me excited. I froze until he put his head down, flicked his tail, and walked the other way......

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

I have been cold calling.


corybrown50 said:


> Cold rattling or just when you see one?
> 
> Prayerful to get my first "real buck" this year. Thought he was just one of the big bodied 4s here until he faced me and the antlers were well passed his ears....that got me excited. I froze until he put his head down, flicked his tail, and walked the other way......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Stuck a nice one boys... but it was a terrible shot.....26 yds broadside ... hit high and back.... not sure if I clipped a branch... set pin right behind shoulder... 

Backing out, look tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Nice morning had a 130s tall 8 at 30 with no shot he had three choices two of them he gets shot the doe moved up hill and he cut her off taking him to where i had no shot. Lots of bucks will hit the ground in Ohio today.


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Stuck a nice one boys... but it was a terrible shot.....26 yds broadside ... hit high and back.... not sure if I clipped a branch... set pin right behind shoulder...
> 
> Backing out, look tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good call, I wish you luck bud


----------



## TheKingofKings

3 dinks and 3 does so far. Gorgeous morning.


----------



## corybrown50

2nd cruiser....looking good so far today 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

BBD1984 said:


> Stuck a nice one boys... but it was a terrible shot.....26 yds broadside ... hit high and back.... not sure if I clipped a branch... set pin right behind shoulder...
> 
> Backing out, look tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just curious.......why are you waiting until tomorrow to look him? Good call backing out if you're not sure of the hit. 
I would think any deer hit from the liver forward will die within a few hours if not pushed. 

Did you find any blood? Your arrow?


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Stuck a nice one boys... but it was a terrible shot.....26 yds broadside ... hit high and back.... not sure if I clipped a branch... set pin right behind shoulder...
> 
> Backing out, look tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Yeah good call on backing out...did you find your arrow ?


Tim


----------



## bghunter7311

glassguy2511 said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck a nice one boys... but it was a terrible shot.....26 yds broadside ... hit high and back.... not sure if I clipped a branch... set pin right behind shoulder...
> 
> Backing out, look tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.......why are you waiting until tomorrow to look him? Good call backing out if you're not sure of the hit.
> I would think any deer hit from the liver forward will die within a few hours if not pushed.
> 
> Did you find any blood? Your arrow?
Click to expand...

Those high shots back historically don’t turn out well especially if it doesn’t pass through


----------



## BBD1984

Talked to guy who has tracking dog... he's bringing over tomorrow... said I need to give minimum 24 hours for septic to kick in... it was real high and far back....

Going back over the shot.... The only thing I see that I did wrong was instead of squeeze the release I pulled it perhaps... But being a left-handed shooter I'm not sure why that would have had me go high and right? Still not convinced that the arrow didn't hit some type of obstruction. Got a lot of deep penetration with two blade rage ... Seen him about 75 yards out in clearing limping slowly.

He was standing broadside left (head) to right....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

If he's dead now he will still be dead tomorrow!
I think your doing the right thing


----------



## BBD1984

Arrow was still in him when he took off.... from what I could tell it was buried almost to the fletchings.....

Just sickening.... been shooting a bunch... just feel like I rush the shot some... came in quick and was moving around rapidly... stopped with mouth grunt and place pin.... happened in a flash. 

Going back in after church tomorrow. Thanks for all the support. Hopefully ends better than last year....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84

It happens man. Don't be so down until you don't find him and even then, alot of those high shots are not fatal. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

BBD1984 said:


> Arrow was still in him when he took off.... from what I could tell it was buried almost to the fletchings.....
> 
> Just sickening.... been shooting a bunch... just feel like I rush the shot some... came in quick and was moving around rapidly... stopped with mouth grunt and place pin.... happened in a flash.
> 
> Going back in after church tomorrow. Thanks for all the support. Hopefully ends better than last year....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Although that is a long time to wait I’m not sure what the right call is me personally if I couldn’t return until almost noon tomorrow I would skip church in the am or go look at 4 pm for two hours if he dead now it may not be good to eat by mid afternoon tomorrow it’s a tough call. 

Don’t beat yourself up to bad it takes a long time to learn to take those few extra second and aim and at times the most seasoned hunter still rush a shot. All you can do now is learn from it and do your very best to recover this animal. I personally have small phrases as simple as aim before I shoot that I do my best to say helps slow things down just a tad.


----------



## vtbowhntr

BBD1984 said:


> Stuck a nice one boys... but it was a terrible shot.....26 yds broadside ... hit high and back.... not sure if I clipped a branch... set pin right behind shoulder...
> 
> Backing out, look tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


How high? How far back?


----------



## BBD1984

bghunter7311 said:


> Although that is a long time to wait I’m not sure what the right call is me personally if I couldn’t return until almost noon tomorrow I would skip church in the am or go look at 4 pm for two hours if he dead now it may not be good to eat by mid afternoon tomorrow it’s a tough call.
> 
> Don’t beat yourself up to bad it takes a long time to learn to take those few extra second and aim and at times the most seasoned hunter still rush a shot. All you can do now is learn from it and do your very best to recover this animal. I personally have small phrases as simple as aim before I shoot that I do my best to say helps slow things down just a tad.


Tough lesson to learn (again) appreciate your advice. This guy that's helping me tomorrow is a guide to an outfitter and has a seasoned tracking dog... he said for intestinal shots 24-36 hours... I'll just wait it out...

Sad to say I'm getting pretty experienced at this...

Definitely need to realize it's better to have a deer walk out of your shooting lane while your setting up for the shot, then to rush it and be off the mark...

I'll keep everyone posted. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

vtbowhntr said:


> How high? How far back?


My best guess....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

BBD1984 said:


> My best guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That may be better than you think. See this thread it helpped me thru my suffering a few years ago when I did this, Lots of arteries in that area GoodLuck!

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=239246


----------



## fmf979

Sorry forgot to mention I got mine...


----------



## BBD1984

fmf979 said:


> Sorry forgot to mention I got mine...


Thanks for the encouragement. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

BBD1984 said:


> My best guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That may end up alot better than you are thinking, I have done it twice and found both deer less thn 150 yds away. The deers fate has been sealed and it will not survive that hit. You did the right thing by backing out if he was walking a few minutes after the shot. Intestine shot deer do take along time to die but bed up fairly quickly. Good luck I remember what you went through last year. Hope you get him.


----------



## paarchhntr

BBD1984 said:


> Arrow was still in him when he took off.... from what I could tell it was buried almost to the fletchings.....
> 
> Just sickening.... been shooting a bunch... just feel like I rush the shot some... came in quick and was moving around rapidly... stopped with mouth grunt and place pin.... happened in a flash.
> 
> Going back in after church tomorrow. Thanks for all the support. Hopefully ends better than last year....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don’t beat yourself up. It happens to everybody if you’ve been doing this long enough. All the practice in the backyard doesn’t replicate the moment of truth that happens in a split second. 
You did the right thing in backing out and lining up a tracking dog. 
I have confidence you will find him tomorrow.


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks guys. It really means a lot. Don't want to see any animal suffer.... I won't hunt again until I use all means possible to retrieve it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

For those of you guys that are still out in the field.... I Rattled and Grunted and he came in about 15 minutes later...I think he looking for it. Read one the guys post on here how it was working for him and tried it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I shot this guy last night right before shooting light ended. I thought it was a fatal shot but blood wasn’t great so I backed out and went in the morning. He went 80 yards from the shot and died, very stiff this morning. Not the biggest on the farm but my first deer on our new place and I’m happy with him.


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> I shot this guy last night right before shooting light ended. I thought it was a fatal shot but blood wasn’t great so I backed out and went in the morning. He went 80 yards from the shot and died, very stiff this morning. Not the biggest on the farm but my first deer on our new place and I’m happy with him.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6642347


Hells yeah!! Nice looking buck my friend, a big congrats!!


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

College kid update:

Richland county is starting to heat up. My buddy was up one of the stands this morning and did not see a deer until 9:30, when a doe busted through the woods being chased by a small 8, 5 minutes later another 6 came in on the trail, 10 minutes later two 4 points came in on the trail, 15 minutes later a 6 came in on a estrus rag trail and at 10:30 after rattling and grunting a almost shooter 8 came running into the area ready to fight. We will have a bunch of us out covering the property tonight. Should be fun!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Tough lesson to learn (again) appreciate your advice. This guy that's helping me tomorrow is a guide to an outfitter and has a seasoned tracking dog... he said for intestinal shots 24-36 hours... I'll just wait it out...
> 
> Sad to say I'm getting pretty experienced at this...
> 
> Definitely need to realize it's better to have a deer walk out of your shooting lane while your setting up for the shot, then to rush it and be off the mark...
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


24-36?! 

I’d say 24hrs is more than enough time for a gut shot deer to check out. I’m in the medical profession, and I can tell ya septic shock will take em down well before 36hrs has passed. Since you shot yours this AM, I’d wait until tomorrow AM and then go get your deer. I’ve shot a few in the guts over the years, and if it’s an afternoon hit, I’ve always found em dead early the next day, 12-14hrs later. 

Hell after sitting for 8hrs with an abdomen full of fecal matter, most deer can’t move very far or very fast even if you kick em up. If you’re in a pinch you can start that soon, but be prepared to possibly chase em/track em and finish em off. 

If you hit where you think you did, that’s a dead deer. 

I’m curious-do you own a prune pole? For cutting lanes? I’ve noticed most guys I know do not....they just try and shoot em through whatever openings happen to be around em. I’ve got a pile of extra pruners laying around, if ya need one I can hook you up. I’ll be up that way in a few days.


----------



## hdrking2003

This was taken by a buddy of mine at my dads farm in SE Knox County.....as I sit at work lol. He was getting down at noon, and this boy came cruising by at 11:52. Perfect timing!! Congrats George!!


----------



## paarchhntr

hdrking2003 said:


> This was taken by a buddy of mine at my dads farm in SE Knox County.....as I sit at work lol. He was getting down at noon, and this boy came cruising by at 11:52. Perfect timing!! Congrats George!!


Nice one. It’s that time of year that if you get out of your stand you might miss your opportunity.


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> 24-36?!
> 
> I’d say 24hrs is more than enough time for a gut shot deer to check out. I’m in the medical profession, and I can tell ya septic shock will take em down well before 36hrs has passed. Since you shot yours this AM, I’d wait until tomorrow AM and then go get your deer. I’ve shot a few in the guts over the years, and if it’s an afternoon hit, I’ve always found em dead early the next day, 12-14hrs later.
> 
> Hell after sitting for 8hrs with an abdomen full of fecal matter, most deer can’t move very far or very fast even if you kick em up. If you’re in a pinch you can start that soon, but be prepared to possibly chase em/track em and finish em off.
> 
> If you hit where you think you did, that’s a dead deer.
> 
> I’m curious-do you own a prune pole? For cutting lanes? I’ve noticed most guys I know do not....they just try and shoot em through whatever openings happen to be around em. I’ve got a pile of extra pruners laying around, if ya need one I can hook you up. I’ll be up that way in a few days.


24 hours will be 10am tomorrow. I'll be in there soon after. 

Thanks for the offer. This March going to be opening up some more lanes. He walked in one of the few clearings in there. Couldn't asked for much better situation....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

Nice one! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> This was taken by a buddy of mine at my dads farm in SE Knox County.....as I sit at work lol. He was getting down at noon, and this boy came cruising by at 11:52. Perfect timing!! Congrats George!!


Nice Buck, congratulations to him!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Friend shot this beauty at 745 this morning. He knew he hit it bad so we waited 5hours to start tracking. We found the deer about 30 minutes later laying in a creek.
BBD notice the shot , that is his entrance, it exited through the ham on opposite side.


----------



## z7master167

RH1 said:


> Friend shot this beauty at 745 this morning. He knew he hit it bad so we waited 5hours to start tracking. We found the deer about 30 minutes later laying in a creek.
> BBD notice the shot , that is his entrance, it exited through the ham on opposite side.
> View attachment 6642489


 Nice buck... it's starting to happen


----------



## corybrown50

All nice bucks! Congratulations to all. 
Just got into a blind by feeder downwind of the stand from this morning that should get better evening traffic. Only downfall is that it is "fresh in the field ", but after the last couple years seeing deer hit a feeder within hours of putting it out on camera, I'll be sitting feeders first night from now on.....worst case scenario I don't see anything. BUT IT'S A BEAUTIFUL DAY......have to be in the woods somewhere. GOD'S BLESSING TO ALL!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Nice bucks y’all....I’m in the tree now


Tim


----------



## BigBuckBeast

The bucks have been hitting my feeder hard for the past week. Unfortunately I was out of town. 2nd day in the blind and after letting a small 8 pass last night, I'm hoping for a bigger boy tonight. Beautiful evening in the blind with the wife and youngest son. Good luck everyone.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Friend shot this beauty at 745 this morning. He knew he hit it bad so we waited 5hours to start tracking. We found the deer about 30 minutes later laying in a creek.
> BBD notice the shot , that is his entrance, it exited through the ham on opposite side.
> View attachment 6642489


Daaaaaaaam, that’s a nice buck!! Congrats to him RH1, and good job with the recovery.[emoji106]

You know his broadhead of choice by chance? I’m not switching, Just curious.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

View attachment 6642527

Got this guy this morning in Perry county. He was out cruising at 0745 and gave me a 23 yard broadside shot. We've got trail cam pictures of this guy from the last 3 years and very pumped to get him on the ground.


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Friend shot this beauty at 745 this morning. He knew he hit it bad so we waited 5hours to start tracking. We found the deer about 30 minutes later laying in a creek.
> BBD notice the shot , that is his entrance, it exited through the ham on opposite side.
> View attachment 6642489


Good work on the find, bet he's a happy hunter. Congrats. 

I'm thinking I'm about 3 inches further back and about 3 inches higher....

Not sure how much that's changes things...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Just had 1st visitor....medium 6

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6642527
> 
> Got this guy this morning in Perry county. He was out cruising at 0745 and gave me a 23 yard broadside shot. We've got trail cam pictures of this guy from the last 3 years and very pumped to get him on the ground.
> View attachment 6642531
> 
> View attachment 6642535
> 
> View attachment 6642533


Congrats. Love the mass on that buck.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6642527
> 
> Got this guy this morning in Perry county. He was out cruising at 0745 and gave me a 23 yard broadside shot. We've got trail cam pictures of this guy from the last 3 years and very pumped to get him on the ground.
> View attachment 6642531
> 
> View attachment 6642535
> 
> View attachment 6642533


Wow, great mass and character! Nice buck, and bow setup. My E35 backs up my I34. Love em both!

Nov 3rd is the day that the 2018 rut started to blow up in Ohio! I’m off the next two days, work for two, then off for five more. You guys all have my blood pumping for sure!!


----------



## corybrown50

What a difference a day makes.... yesterday complaining I couldn't figure it out.... today 3 good deer.....

First of November, deer are moving, McRib is back.....what could be better. Hope the deer don't mind the smell of the BBQ sauce still in my beard[emoji847]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

So far nothing been in since 3:30 Monroe county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

Good buddy up from Georgia shot this on my brothers farm this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcg7980

Great bucks guys congratulations not to put a damper on everything but I have a lease in Meigs County and I have 2 cellular cameras there. both yesterday and today I have two different sets of trespassers on camera we are scheduled to come up Wednesday through Monday but this is seriously discouraging


----------



## corybrown50

cjcg7980 said:


> Great bucks guys congratulations not to put a damper on everything but I have a lease in Meigs County and I have 2 cellular cameras there. both yesterday and today I have two different sets of trespassers on camera we are scheduled to come up Wednesday through Monday but this is seriously discouraging


If you have paperwork for the lease, proper signage and trees painted, and pictures, call the game wardens....they don't mess around. Full tactical gear is an option for them.....I know......that's all I'll say.....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow, great mass and character! Nice buck, and bow setup. My E35 backs up my I34. Love em both!
> 
> Nov 3rd is the day that the 2018 rut started to blow up in Ohio! I’m off the next two days, work for two, then off for five more. You guys all have my blood pumping for sure!!





hoytman09 said:


> Good buddy up from Georgia shot this on my brothers farm this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Look at the neck on that thing...congrats to your buddy


Tim


----------



## South Man

cjcg7980 said:


> Great bucks guys congratulations not to put a damper on everything but I have a lease in Meigs County and I have 2 cellular cameras there. both yesterday and today I have two different sets of trespassers on camera we are scheduled to come up Wednesday through Monday but this is seriously discouraging


That stinks!


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6642527
> 
> Got this guy this morning in Perry county. He was out cruising at 0745 and gave me a 23 yard broadside shot. We've got trail cam pictures of this guy from the last 3 years and very pumped to get him on the ground.
> View attachment 6642531
> 
> View attachment 6642535
> 
> View attachment 6642533


 Congratulations man whoohoo 


Tim


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Thanks Tim!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Yeah all it took was a day to get things going down at that property I hunted this morning. I hunted all day north of Granville in Licking county and saw 2 young deer all day. Nothing has started there so I went alittle south to my other spot and things are allot better there right now. 

Good luck to everyone still buck hunting!


----------



## mtn3531

Like has already been said, if you have all your I's dotted and Ts crossed I'd be turning that over to DNR. They'd love to bust those guys I'm sure.


cjcg7980 said:


> Great bucks guys congratulations not to put a damper on everything but I have a lease in Meigs County and I have 2 cellular cameras there. both yesterday and today I have two different sets of trespassers on camera we are scheduled to come up Wednesday through Monday but this is seriously discouraging


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

So far deer cast has really ***** the bed this afternoon not much moving since this morning


----------



## z7hunter11

Great bucks fellas!


----------



## Hower08

Sitting on a public spot that has been good to me and just at 500 wind starts to lay down to a nice easy breeze all is good and BABOOM shotgun not far behind me, few min later boom boom boom. Put on an orange hat and hoping for the best


----------



## Tbev0428

Shot this morning at 8:51 bumping a doe around. Geauga county


----------



## Tim/OH

4 does so far


Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

Tbev0428 said:


> Shot this morning at 8:51 bumping a doe around. Geauga county


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcg7980

Thanks guys I will definitely contact dnr hopefully I can meet with them next week when I’m there. Just stinks we put a lot of work into the place in anticipation of this week only to find others messing around. Hard to keep an eye on the place 15 hours away


----------



## corybrown50

cjcg7980 said:


> Thanks guys I will definitely contact dnr hopefully I can meet with them next week when I’m there. Just stinks we put a lot of work into the place in anticipation of this week only to find others messing around. Hard to keep an eye on the place 15 hours away


The deer are more resilient than we give them credit for....if they're dumb enough to trespass....probably not making the best hunting decisions either. Deer will still be there. Spot I'm in now, I brought my stuff in with a gasoline powered Gator this afternoon and I already have seen deer. Faith in the plan you have already. 

Cory


----------



## mtn3531

cjcg7980 said:


> Thanks guys I will definitely contact dnr hopefully I can meet with them next week when I’m there. Just stinks we put a lot of work into the place in anticipation of this week only to find others messing around. Hard to keep an eye on the place 15 hours away


I would contact them now and have them handle it before it gets any worse

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcg7980

Thank you brother it’s funny you say that I had a picture of trespassers at 2:30 today I just got a picture of a small buck on the same camera


----------



## IClark

Here's why I'm sick about the buck I shot. I know I know count your blessings right?! but common man this is ridiculous look what I am seeing on camera and from my treestand!








View attachment 6642635






And these are just a couple of the more recent pics. I got a big 6x4 on camera earlier this year and saw him last night cruising around on the neighbors side of the fence. Can't wait for next year already!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Here's why I'm sick about the buck I shot. I know I know count your blessings right?! but common man this is ridiculous look what I am seeing on camera and from my treestand!
> 
> 
> View attachment 6642633
> View attachment 6642635
> View attachment 6642637
> And these are just a couple of the more recent pics. I got a big 6x4 on camera earlier this year and saw him last night cruising around on the neighbors side of the fence. Can't wait for next year already!!!!


If you’re that hard up to see one of those in person, I’d be more than happy to fall on that grenade for you buddy. You wouldn’t even need to give me directions there! Lol


----------



## Schneeder

Grunted a 3.5 year old 8 in on a string last night. He was walking away across a field lightly grunting and so I threw a couple at him and he stopped, turned and came right to me at 15 yards.


----------



## mtn3531

Lot of the bucks showing up on our cams are already busted up, even the smaller bucks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

The first one is definitely on the list, the others.... we'll see lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> If you’re that hard up to see one of those in person, I’d be more than happy to fall on that grenade for you buddy. You wouldn’t even need to give me directions there! Lol


Haha! Lol. Go ahead and sneak in but don't let the manager catch ya. He will press charges!:wink:


----------



## The Phantom

Way to put them down, guys.

All I saw today was three does in the morning, and three does and a spike in the evening. (Licking county)


----------



## #1Buckslayer

Tim/OH said:


> Me too shane I’m hoping a big one comes through soon....good luck and keep me posted bro
> 
> I will be back out this evening
> 
> 
> Tim


Will do brother! My buddies brother shot a really big 8 with a drop tine this morning. Its kicking off here in Brown/Clermont/Highland county!


----------



## ohiobeagler

Only does and one button buck this morning and afternoon in Tuscarawas county. Very little activity. I did take a doe tonight though. The does didn’t seemed pressured at all.


----------



## jmclfrsh

Saw three small does this morning and one little one tonight. Nothing else. Top of Muskingum Co.


----------



## WEEGEE

all day sit..sorta slow compared to yesterday's circus one 2.5 yo 8pt ran by,but no biggie yet.
Hardin co


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> 24 hours will be 10am tomorrow. I'll be in there soon after.
> 
> Thanks for the offer. This March going to be opening up some more lanes. He walked in one of the few clearings in there. Couldn't asked for much better situation....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol....this March? 

Hell man, walk in there with a pruner and a snip here, couple snips there....15-20min later you have lanes. It’s really that easy, and about as low impact as it gets. Offers out there if ya change your mind. 

I saw pretty much nothing on the evening sit myself. Gonna switch farms for the AM hunt. Looks like it’s getting good for some of y’all!


----------



## vtbowhntr

Tbev0428 said:


> Shot this morning at 8:51 bumping a doe around. Geauga county


Congrats on a good looking buck!


----------



## vtbowhntr

chaded said:


> I shot this guy last night right before shooting light ended. I thought it was a fatal shot but blood wasn’t great so I backed out and went in the morning. He went 80 yards from the shot and died, very stiff this morning. Not the biggest on the farm but my first deer on our new place and I’m happy with him.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6642347


Congratulations on the first buck on the new property. Great looking buck!


----------



## vtbowhntr

hdrking2003 said:


> This was taken by a buddy of mine at my dads farm in SE Knox County.....as I sit at work lol. He was getting down at noon, and this boy came cruising by at 11:52. Perfect timing!! Congrats George!!


Stud! Congrats to you buddy!


----------



## hdrking2003

I’m already sick of this hour earlier chit, lol. Good luck out there today guys n gals, stay safe!


----------



## bghunter7311

Last morning in Ohio iv already spooked most of the deer in my little secluded bowl out for others to have a chance at but am enjoying the owls and coyotes predawn


----------



## hdrking2003

Maaaaaaan are the turkeys ever gobbling in eastern Knox County this morning!!


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaan are the turkeys ever gobbling in eastern Knox County this morning!!


No way! I’m sitting in the deer stand in Richland listening to them yelling and gobbling too....this isn’t the spring! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> No way! I’m sitting in the deer stand in Richland listening to them yelling and gobbling too....this isn’t the spring!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The confusion is real! Lol. They’re just jealous that the deer get to “rut” this time of year.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

My buddy about 200 yards from me just texted me...he pulled up to shoot one of our shooters that was dogging a doe and his crossbow scope was fogged up, eventful morning so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m stuck at work right now, but I should be in the tree by 4....unless we get off early lol


Tim


----------



## RH1

6 does so far in tuscarawas but no bucks with them


----------



## ohiobucks

On a scale from 0 to 10, the rutting activity for the farm I'm hunting in SW Knox county has been a solid 0.00. I see does with yearlings on normal patterns, small bucks feeding in fields, no nosing, no dogging, no chasing, no grunting...nada. Discouraging for sure. 

Someone flip on the deer switch, will ya please?


----------



## hdrking2003

Hey Lil buddy, go find daddy. He was cruising by at about 80 yards and I wanted to mess with him so I threw out a couple grunts. Came in on a string, but he was definitely disappointed when he got down wind of me lol.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter27

corybrown50 said:


> What a difference a day makes.... yesterday complaining I couldn't figure it out.... today 3 good deer.....
> 
> First of November, deer are moving, McRib is back.....what could be better. Hope the deer don't mind the smell of the BBQ sauce still in my beard
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Need to try that cover scent!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Remington441

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> My buddy about 200 yards from me just texted me...he pulled up to shoot one of our shooters that was dogging a doe and his crossbow scope was fogged up, eventful morning so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao.. tell him to hunt with a Bow instead of a gun


----------



## RH1

Remington441 said:


> Lmao.. tell him to hunt with a Bow instead of a gun[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow...
> Maybe he's not physically able to


----------



## holterross

7 does and three bucks so far this morning small eight bedded in front of me and two does 20 yards behind me. Not sure if there are any shooters on this farm don't have cameras here... That's the exciting part not knowing what might show up...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Rattled in a small 8 earlier, only deer I have seen


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Nothing this morning at all. Decided to pull my card and work my scrape line to set up for tonight. Left a estrus scent wick up on another part of the property last night and there were deep tracks all around it this morning. I'm hoping all of the late daytime pictures on my cam mean good things for evening hunts this week. Had 2 does and a buck come through at dark last night but didnt present a shot before it became pitch black. Good luck everyone.


----------



## The Phantom

Place I hunt in Licking county it was nothing to see 60-100 turkeys every time i hunted deer.
Last year I saw four turkeys.
This year so far I haven't seen any.[

Working today so I have time to catch up on other peoples hunts.






hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaan are the turkeys ever gobbling in eastern Knox County this morning!!


----------



## The Phantom

Any info on a 31 point taken in Morgan county?


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Place I hunt in Licking county it was nothing to see 60-100 turkeys every time i hunted deer.
> Last year I saw four turkeys.
> This year so far I haven't seen any.[
> 
> Working today so I have time to catch up on other peoples hunts.


Anywhere near the bottom of the hill near Chatham and Dry Creek roads? I’ve seen TONS of turkeys in those fields on either side of 661 over the years!


----------



## vhntr1965

Tbev0428 said:


> Shot this morning at 8:51 bumping a doe around. Geauga county


Congratulations beautiful buck 👍


----------



## vhntr1965

WEEGEE said:


> all day sit..sorta slow compared to yesterday's circus one 2.5 yo 8pt ran by,but no biggie yet.
> Hardin co


 You are right down the road from me I’m in Hancock County last two days have seen a lot of chasing going on.


----------



## Liveblue23

5 does here in Adams county. Had a shooter doggin a doe yesterday evening In this same spot. Not one buck this morning which is surprising


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Nothing for me here in Noble county. Slow morning. Where’s the rut? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

One 6 point and 3 does this morning...so far Monroe County


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Deer #11 so far today
ATTACH=CONFIG]6643087[/ATTACH]


----------



## 1sawtooth

I finally had a small buck and doe walk by. They looked very lethargic though. Like late winter movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darkvador

ohiobucks said:


> On a scale from 0 to 10, the rutting activity for the farm I'm hunting in SW Knox county has been a solid 0.00. I see does with yearlings on normal patterns, small bucks feeding in fields, no nosing, no dogging, no chasing, no grunting...nada. Discouraging for sure.
> 
> Someone flip on the deer switch, will ya please?


Same for me. Vinton/Jackson


----------



## Remington441

Darkvador said:


> ohiobucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a scale from 0 to 10, the rutting activity for the farm I'm hunting in SW Knox county has been a solid 0.00. I see does with yearlings on normal patterns, small bucks feeding in fields, no nosing, no dogging, no chasing, no grunting...nada. Discouraging for sure.
> 
> Someone flip on the deer switch, will ya please?
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me. Vinton/Jackson
Click to expand...

Morgan/Wash line. Cell cams we have on 220 acres still showing no rut activity.. bucks were hitting scrapes this past week. Mostly 2.5/3.5 Y olds.. no monsters showing yet. 125”-140”.

Had a 10am pic of young 8 feeding.. we are on the only farm in area with Corn still up..

Buddy is Hunting now has only seen Does all morning yesterday and today..


----------



## hdrking2003

Well, yet another buddy of mine put down a mega giant this morning. Rack looks like an effing muley. Looking at the pics, assuming it’s another 180”+, at the minimum. Second one of my buddies to put one like that down in the past week alone, and of course the nice one my friend shot yesterday at my dads farm. I hunt the same areas they do and keep hoping my time is coming up as well. I guess I need to take better notes and get my act together, lol. All 3 since this past Tuesday......hope they don’t hate me for posting lol. Big time congrats guys!!!

Oct 30th(evening)










Nov 3rd(late morning)










Nov 4th(morning)


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> Well, yet another buddy of mine put down a mega giant this morning. Rack looks like an effing muley. Looking at the pics, assuming it’s another 180”+, at the minimum. Second one of my buddies to put one like that down in the past week alone, and of course the nice one my friend shot yesterday at my dads farm. I hunt the same areas they do and keep hoping my time is coming up as well. I guess I need to take better notes and get my act together, lol. All 3 since this past Tuesday......hope they don’t hate me for posting lol. Big time congrats guys!!!
> 
> Oct 30th(evening)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 3rd(late morning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 4th(morning)


Great bucks congratulations guys! hdrking2003 maybe we all should take notes! lol

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Great bucks congratulations guys! hdrking2003 maybe we all should take notes! lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Lmao! Heard that my friend! There’s some other big boys from these areas that are still unaccounted for so hoping I get a chance at “the right place right time” scenario myself this year. Would love to add my photo to this all star team as well. All good dudes too. Well, until I make the list that is. Lol.


----------



## mtn3531

Considering crossbows have been around for a few thousand years and compounds for about 50, I'd say he can use whatever he wants.


Remington441 said:


> Lmao.. tell him to hunt with a Bow instead of a gun


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

About a mile.



hdrking2003 said:


> Anywhere near the bottom of the hill near Chatham and Dry Creek roads? I’ve seen TONS of turkeys in those fields on either side of 661 over the years!


----------



## Remington441

mtn3531 said:


> Considering crossbows have been around for a few thousand years and compounds for about 50, I'd say he can use whatever he wants.
> 
> 
> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao.. tell him to hunt with a Bow instead of a gun
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Where did I say he couldn’t..???


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the tree for about 20 min


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Remington441 said:


> Where did I say he couldn’t..???


Show us where DNR says a crossbow is a gun. I say he can use whatever is legal, you obviously don't like crossbows. Doesn't bother me in the least that he uses one. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Show us where DNR says a crossbow is a gun. I say he can use whatever is legal, you obviously don't like crossbows. Doesn't bother me in the least that he uses one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Easy killer, I think he was just having a little fun with the guy. Same way I harass my crossbow buddies, even tho I really don’t give a chit what they legally use. No need to get carried away here, or take it personal. I’m having a slow day in the woods too, lol.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Easy killer, I think he was just having a little fun with the guy. Same way I harass my crossbow buddies, even tho I really don’t give a chit what they legally use. No need to get carried away here, or take it personal. I’m having a slow day in the woods too, lol.


Lol. I don't get to hit the woods again til Thursday, slow news day all around. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Hd, are these Stark county deer?


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Lol. I don't get to hit the woods again til Thursday, slow news day all around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


True that, it’s definitely been quiet on here compared to yesterday......except for that muley looking sum beach that my buddy shot. I guess you’ll have that. I’m off Thursday-Monday coming up so maybe the cooler temps will pick things up for the both of us.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> Hd, are these Stark county deer?


No sir. First 2 are Knox and the third is either Knox or Richland. Can’t seem to reach my buddy since he sent out those pics to rub it in this morning. He musta went into celebration mode right after. Was definitely beer 30 at his house today lol. I’ll see him at work Tuesday and can confirm for sure.


----------



## Remington441

hdrking2003 said:


> mtn3531 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us where DNR says a crossbow is a gun. I say he can use whatever is legal, you obviously don't like crossbows. Doesn't bother me in the least that he uses one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Easy killer, I think he was just having a little fun with the guy. Same way I harass my crossbow buddies, even tho I really don’t give a chit what they legally use. No need to get carried away here, or take it personal. I’m having a slow day in the woods too, lol.
Click to expand...

Scope fogged up!!! Nothing more needs to be said...


Hahaha.. maybe tomorrow he will have a misfire


----------



## DixieDigger

This week is going to drag by. Heading up the 11th and hunting till the 17th. 8th year coming up to Lawrence county private land. We are trying it a little later this year in hopes to see some better action cause we usually come earlier in November. We pass 100”-120” bucks every year and we are waiting on a 130+ to make a mistake. Good luck this week fellows. One week from now I’ll have a cup of coffee driving some where in Tennesee heading that way. 5 more working days!!!!!!!


----------



## BBD1984

Good luck those of you that hitting hard. Unfortunately never found the deer I hit Saturday. Only good news is, the hair and meat on broad head indicate a nonfatal shot. 

Going to lick my wounds a while, then puke and rally back....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Remington441

BBD1984 said:


> Good luck those of you that hitting hard. Unfortunately never found the deer I hit Saturday. Only good news is, the hair and meat on broad head indicate a nonfatal shot.
> 
> Going to lick my wounds a while, then puke and rally back....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Headed out to Wound more Deer?


----------



## ohiobucks

Remington441 said:


> Lmao.. tell him to hunt with a Bow instead of a gun





Remington441 said:


> Headed out to Wound more Deer?


And the winner of the "Toolbox of the Day" award goes to...this guy!

No prizes, no awards, only the recognition you deserve. Well done.


----------



## bghunter7311

ohiobucks said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao.. tell him to hunt with a Bow instead of a gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headed out to Wound more Deer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the winner of the "Toolbox of the Day" award goes to...this guy!
> 
> No prizes, no awards, only the recognition you deserve. Well done.
Click to expand...

X2 some guys get there rocks off by being a jerk


----------



## bghunter7311

Had two bucks come in this morning shot this guy on my last day to hunt in Ohio respectable public land buck. Overall had a good 3.5 day hunt saw several bucks largest two was abt a 125-130 class while on stand and abt another 140s walking out one evening in a field.


----------



## RH1

Good job, 
Next time look like you enjoyed your ohio,hunt


----------



## RH1

Remington441 said:


> Headed out to Wound more Deer?


Your a first class a hole.


----------



## cgs1967

Had a 130 inch buck tending a doe tonight. He would not leave her. She brought him into 50 yards but too many branches. They stayed in my area for 30 minutes.


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Lol. I don't get to hit the woods again til Thursday, slow news day all around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well mtn, I must apologize, looks like I read him wrong.....he was just being a DB. Lol. Although, and I know this won’t be popular to some on here(and I’m ok with that), I have zero issues with his last comment.[emoji2960]


----------



## hdrking2003

I was covered up by 3 1/2 year old bucks at last light. 3 of em walked within 20 yards of me. All on the azz of one doe. Had my heart pounding! Thought big daddy was soon to show but it got dark on me. Eastern Knox County. Also, update on an earlier post......my buddy’s buck from this morning was Knox County and ended up just shy of 170”. He had a broken leg and lost quite a bit from last year. That’s no lie either, I saw last years pics.


----------



## tim1676

Sat out from 3:30 til dark, only one young fork buck came through after a rattle sequence


----------



## AttilaTheHun

cgs1967 said:


> Had a 130 inch buck tending a doe tonight. He would not leave her. She brought him into 50 yards but too many branches. They stayed in my area for 30 minutes.


Bummer Chris you couldn't bring him in closer. At least you've been able to get out. Good luck. I hope you bag a big one!!!


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Remington441 said:


> Headed out to Wound more Deer?


Man, really glad you updated us about how the rut is going in your area! Can this guy win a prize or something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Well mtn, I must apologize, looks like I read him wrong.....he was just being a DB. Lol. Although, and I know this won’t be popular to some on here(and I’m ok with that), I have zero issues with his last comment.[emoji2960]


Eh, when his d loop breaks and he punches himself in the face, it'll be deserved lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Eh, when his d loop breaks and he punches himself in the face, it'll be deserved lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lmao, I like it.


----------



## vtbowhntr

I reall think the cold front later this week is going to be magical. I will hold true to what I always say the 10th-15th is the best. I will also take Thanksgiving week over the first week of November any day for mature bucks, they get desperate looking for the last couple does in heat after all the younger bucks burn themselves out early. Even with deer wisdom comes with age, I will be at camp Wednesday and will start all day sits begining the 10th until the 18th.


----------



## RH1

Nothing for me tonight. Next 2 days are going to,be rough here. Warm temps, high winds and rain.


----------



## hdrking2003

vtbowhntr said:


> I reall think the cold front later this week is going to be magical. I will hold true to what I always say the 10th-15th is the best. I will also take Thanksgiving week over the first week of November any day for mature bucks, they get desperate looking for the last couple does in heat after all the younger bucks burn themselves out early. Even with deer wisdom comes with age, I will be at camp Wednesday and will start all day sits begining the 10th until the 18th.


Agreed about the cold front coming up. Really think the big boys will be getting up and this thread will be going crazy.


----------



## blazinsoles

Nothing moving in hocking county tonight. Not much rutting action all week. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgerunner1

Been following y’all...Got back today been hunting public in Athens county for last 10 days rained 9 of the 10 we never missed a day in a tree..between me and a buddy we saw around 25-30 different bucks most 1-3yr olds and all cruising hard none eating all just at a steady walk did not see one buck feeding in 10 days... tons of small bucks this yr too more than most yrs... he saw a big en Friday eve and I saw. Big en on the 29th both eve seem to see a lot of bucks this yr around 4pm magic hr for some reason.... anyway saw 2 chases is all and heard another...i killed a 120ish 8 pointer buddy missed a 130ish buck... i missed a coyote as well.. had 4/5 cams over scrapes all big deer were after dark still.. hope this helps someone had a wet but overall good 10 days .. good luck guys y’all have a great state to hunt for sure


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Good luck those of you that hitting hard. Unfortunately never found the deer I hit Saturday. Only good news is, the hair and meat on broad head indicate a nonfatal shot.
> 
> Going to lick my wounds a while, then puke and rally back....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don’t have to answer if you don’t want to BBD, but curious how this conclusion was obtained? Just curious, nothing more.


----------



## Remington441

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headed out to Wound more Deer?
> 
> 
> 
> Man, really glad you updated us about how the rut is going in your area! Can this guy win a prize or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




I did.. but I’m guessing you weren’t bright enough to read the post.. Maybe AT can come up with a Prize for you, should I come up with the Name for it??


----------



## billhalljr

Hunting has sucked this week...until tonight  had this guy out checking for does and hestitated 1 second too long when i "mehheed" him!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Remington441 said:


> I did.. but I’m guessing you weren’t bright enough to read the post.. Maybe AT can come up with a Prize for you, should I come up with the Name for it??


Sounds like the type of douchey comment “the prince” would make. Mike has taken many forms, and they all act like a person with chit for brain. If it smells like chit, and looks like chit, well.....I think even Remington can figure out the rest. Time to disappear back to PA you scab.


----------



## hdrking2003

billhalljr said:


> Hunting has sucked this week...until tonight  had this guy out checking for does and hestitated 1 second too long when i "mehheed" him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You da man Bill!! When you gonna take me hunting? Lol. Congrats to the youngster!!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Don’t have to answer if you don’t want to BBD, but curious how this conclusion was obtained? Just curious, nothing more.


The dog went down a trail we didn't find a deer. We reset it back on the point of impact went down another Trail couldn't find the deer. Never found a speck of blood. Arrow Broadhead had meat and hair in it. Arrow did not smell like intestine or stomach. 3 hours and nothing. All indications show Arrow went through the back straps far back and high... terrible shot

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Great deer all of you that have tagged out... hats off to all of you![emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> The dog went down a trail we didn't find a deer. We reset it back on the point of impact went down another Trail couldn't find the deer. Never found a speck of blood. Arrow Broadhead had meat and hair in it. Arrow did not smell like intestine or stomach. 3 hours and nothing. All indications show Arrow went through the back straps far back and high... terrible shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


And I forgot to mention I walked the whole 24 Acre Farm through all the thickets just looking for a carcass.... in case our assumption was wrong.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Sounds like the type of douchey comment “the prince” would make. Mike has taken many forms, and they all act like a person with chit for brain. If it smells like chit, and looks like chit, well.....I think even Remington can figure out the rest. Time to disappear back to PA you scab.


Can't spell PAthetic without PA. I guess we should stop feeding the troll. Some good guys in PA, but he's tarnishing that for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Can't spell PAthetic without PA. I guess we should stop feeding the troll. Some good guys in PA, but he's tarnishing that for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Truth about him. I know TONS of amazing people in PA, but this guy is something else.


----------



## bghunter7311

hdrking2003 said:


> mtn3531 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't spell PAthetic without PA. I guess we should stop feeding the troll. Some good guys in PA, but he's tarnishing that for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Truth.
Click to expand...

That’s the same guy that pretends to live in Iowa so he can hunt there as a resident every year


----------



## paarchhntr

Remington441 said:


> Morgan/Wash line. Cell cams we have on 220 acres still showing no rut activity.. bucks were hitting scrapes this past week. Mostly 2.5/3.5 Y olds.. no monsters showing yet. 125”-140”.
> 
> Had a 10am pic of young 8 feeding.. we are on the only farm in area with Corn still up..
> 
> Buddy is Hunting now has only seen Does all morning yesterday and today..


No monsters? You were on another thread boasting you had a 200” non typical on cam hitting a scrape! Would love to see your idea of a “monster”


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> The dog went down a trail we didn't find a deer. We reset it back on the point of impact went down another Trail couldn't find the deer. Never found a speck of blood. Arrow Broadhead had meat and hair in it. Arrow did not smell like intestine or stomach. 3 hours and nothing. All indications show Arrow went through the back straps far back and high... terrible shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not trying to throw you under the bus too much here, but not sure that’s what happened. A backstrap shot will bleed like a mofo, at least for a little bit. Bright red muscle blood too. Then it will coagulate with chunks of matter on the ground, and then very sporadic specks of blood, until eventually the trail runs dry. Been there, done that. Trailed a backstrap hit buck in 2013 for over a mile, just to end up killing that same buck about a month and a half later. Still had scabs on the wound. Started with buckets of blood then progressed like I described.


----------



## Hower08

Awesome evening in the woods tonight. My 7 year old wanted to go with me so we set up in a blowdown. Had a doe at 35 yards and a small 7 point followed her then cut off the trail and walked right to us. He was at 15 yards for a solid ten minutes. 

Next thing you know here comes a nice 9 pt and a small 10. The 9 was probably 120" after my son telling me numerous times to shoot the 7 cause "he's so big!" He told me THAT DEERS A GIANT talking about the 9 pt when that deer stepped inside 20 yards I didn't have it in me not to try to shoot it for him. Came to full draw mouth bleated and he stopped with a sapling covering his vitals. He circled around and I was able to get stood up and drawn again to try and shoot him at 30 but he never presented me with another shot opportunity. 

When the 7 pt walked by us to leave he was at most 10 yards. Now this again was all on the ground with a 7 year old that somehow didn't spook any of them deer when he was fidgeting even with them all within 20 yards and looking right at us essentially hiding in plain sight. This goes to show the importance of a good back drop while ground hunting.

So no kill but one of the most successful and memorable nights hunting I've had in a very very long time 

On another note did see a solid ten point chasing does this morning never got close enough for a shot


Snoozing away


----------



## Tim/OH

A lone doe walked past me heading towards the bedding area, then all of a sudden I heard a grunt followed by some chasing...never seen the buck, I grunted a few times but nothing


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Hower08 said:


> Awesome evening in the woods tonight. My 7 year old wanted to go with me so we set up in a blowdown. Had a doe at 35 yards and a small 7 point followed her then cut off the trail and walked right to us. He was at 15 yards for a solid ten minutes.
> 
> Next thing you know here comes a nice 9 pt and a small 10. The 9 was probably 120" after my son telling me numerous times to shoot the 7 cause "he's so big!" He told me THAT DEERS A GIANT talking about the 9 pt when that deer stepped inside 20 yards I didn't have it in me not to try to shoot it for him. Came to full draw mouth bleated and he stopped with a sapling covering his vitals. He circled around and I was able to get stood up and drawn again to try and shoot him at 30 but he never presented me with another shot opportunity.
> 
> When the 7 pt walked by us to leave he was at most 10 yards. Now this again was all on the ground with a 7 year old that somehow didn't spook any of them deer when he was fidgeting even with them all within 20 yards and looking right at us essentially hiding in plain sight. This goes to show the importance of a good back drop while ground hunting.
> 
> So no kill but one of the most successful and memorable nights hunting I've had in a very very long time
> 
> On another note did see a solid ten point chasing does this morning never got close enough for a shot
> 
> 
> Snoozing away
> 
> View attachment 6643725


That's great. Good memories. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Awesome evening in the woods tonight. My 7 year old wanted to go with me so we set up in a blowdown. Had a doe at 35 yards and a small 7 point followed her then cut off the trail and walked right to us. He was at 15 yards for a solid ten minutes.
> 
> Next thing you know here comes a nice 9 pt and a small 10. The 9 was probably 120" after my son telling me numerous times to shoot the 7 cause "he's so big!" He told me THAT DEERS A GIANT talking about the 9 pt when that deer stepped inside 20 yards I didn't have it in me not to try to shoot it for him. Came to full draw mouth bleated and he stopped with a sapling covering his vitals. He circled around and I was able to get stood up and drawn again to try and shoot him at 30 but he never presented me with another shot opportunity.
> 
> When the 7 pt walked by us to leave he was at most 10 yards. Now this again was all on the ground with a 7 year old that somehow didn't spook any of them deer when he was fidgeting even with them all within 20 yards and looking right at us essentially hiding in plain sight. This goes to show the importance of a good back drop while ground hunting.
> 
> So no kill but one of the most successful and memorable nights hunting I've had in a very very long time
> 
> On another note did see a solid ten point chasing does this morning never got close enough for a shot
> 
> 
> Snoozing away
> 
> View attachment 6643725


One of my best friends calls that “hunting in stealth mode” lol. Good for you Hower, nice to see people getting the youngins involved. Priceless memories [emoji106]


----------



## WEEGEE

a lot of bucks this yr around 4pm magic hr for some reason.

that is exactly what i'm seeing on a controlled private farm.
no pressure and every night,for the last couple of weeks, you can set your watch. they start coming out of the crp fields @3:15 and by 4pm the woods are crawling.10 mins later here come the chucky bucks to check everyone out.
cams are showing the big boys are coming in after dark right now,with some daylight sightings, getting better.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Not trying to throw you under the bus too much here, but not sure that’s what happened. A backstrap shot will bleed like a mofo, at least for a little bit. Bright red muscle blood too. Then it will coagulate with chunks of matter on the ground, and then very sporadic specks of blood, until eventually the trail runs dry. Been there, done that. Trailed a backstrap hit buck in 2013 for over a mile, just to end up killing that same buck about a month and a half later. Still had scabs on the wound. Started with buckets of blood then progressed like I described.


I don't know dude. I'm just telling what we saw. I saw the Lumenoc... it was high and right... no blood.... very little on the arrow. 

I've been sick since Saturday morning about it.. perfect setup, with everything falling into place as planned... Heads pounding now, prob from stressing out about it. 

Going to sit out a couple days.. and regroup. I'm going to setup 2 cameras on that property tomorrow and see if I can catch him on film....

Weather looks not ideal Tuesday and wednesday due to wind... may try to redeem myself later in the week.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I don't know dude. I'm just telling what we saw. I saw the Lumenoc... it was high and right... no blood.... very little on the arrow.
> 
> I've been sick since Saturday morning about it.. perfect setup, with everything falling into place as planned... Heads pounding now, prob from stressing out about it.
> 
> Going to sit out a couple days.. and regroup. I'm going to setup 2 cameras on that property tomorrow and see if I can catch him on film....
> 
> Weather looks not ideal Tuesday and wednesday due to wind... may try to redeem myself later in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well there’s your problem, you’re shooting a Rage! I kid, I kid.....or do I? Lol. I’ll never shoot a 2 blade anything again. 3 blades leave a much bigger wound channel. Given, put in the right place, they will all work just fine. I’m just sold on the destruction that I’ve witnessed for myself with a 3 blade. 

Anyway, I’d say with the white hair and the fatty material on there, that it was a low shot if anything. That’s where you get both of those on a broadhead and arrow. Not a high shot.

FWIW......my backstrap hit was with a 2 blade NAP Killzone. I was convinced that a 3 blade woulda clipped something vital on that shot. Switched right after that and haven’t looked back.

Edited


----------



## WEEGEE

Not trying to throw you under the bus too much here, but not sure that’s what happened. A backstrap shot will bleed like a mofo, at least for a little bit. Bright red muscle blood too. Then it will coagulate with chunks of matter on the ground, and then very sporadic specks of blood, until eventually the trail runs dry. Been there, done that. Trailed a backstrap hit buck in 2013 for over a mile, just to end up killing that same buck about a month and a half later. Still had scabs on the wound. Started with buckets of blood then progressed like I described.



this is exactly what happens.....if you would of-could of, hit just an inch or two lower you would get liver but those backstraps bled like a double lung ,for awhile with that rage too!
you hurt ,he hurts, but you both learned something!

to sleep your whole life on the wet,hard ground every night you got to be tough, tougher than CHUCK Norris


----------



## WEEGEE

i,m sorry i didn't look at the head until you posted about it.......your right ,that is not hair from the back,i don't think!
it has to be from the exit down low too much white for a back strap hit.
there is a few long dark hairs that look back hit long and dark, but unless i,m seeing the pic right a lot of white?????
that also looks like dried fat on arrow leading to think along the back again.


----------



## hdrking2003

WEEGEE said:


> i,m sorry i didn't look at the head until you posted about it.......your right ,that is not hair from the back,i don't think!
> it has to be from the exit down low too much white for a back strap hit.
> there is a few long dark hairs that look back hit long and dark, but unless i,m seeing the pic right a lot of white?????
> that also looks like dried fat on arrow leading to think along the back again.


Nah, WEEG, it’s gotta be low to get that much white n fatty material on there. Can’t get that much white hair up top. Especially with no blood.

Unless you skinned his tail, that is. Lol


----------



## Liveblue23

hdrking2003 said:


> Not trying to throw you under the bus too much here, but not sure that’s what happened. A backstrap shot will bleed like a mofo, at least for a little bit. Bright red muscle blood too. Then it will coagulate with chunks of matter on the ground, and then very sporadic specks of blood, until eventually the trail runs dry. Been there, done that. Trailed a backstrap hit buck in 2013 for over a mile, just to end up killing that same buck about a month and a half later. Still had scabs on the wound. Started with buckets of blood then progressed like I described.


I had the exact same thing with the same results. Very similar blood and appearance. Buck showed up 2 weeks later with scare in the no zone. Shot him month later and he was all but healed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

If I were to guess with just that arrow and a "back shot", I would guess significantly further back.....the deer I've processed this season have carried A LOT of fat high on the hips, just behind the backstraps. 2 to 3 inches thick depending on the spot....keep telling my wife it's going to be a cold winter every time I see it....

Depending on angle, I could see that being the shot, little blood from fatty area, possible white hair, definite dark hair on the arrow (high back), again, depending on the angle. Hit the cameras, I bet he'll be there. Keep your head up....I accidentally shot at the biggest deer I've ever seen on hoof with my 20 yard pin when he was at 41....too many shots in the backyard I guess at 20......always tomorrow. 

Cory


----------



## Remington441

paarchhntr said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan/Wash line. Cell cams we have on 220 acres still showing no rut activity.. bucks were hitting scrapes this past week. Mostly 2.5/3.5 Y olds.. no monsters showing yet. 125”-140”.
> 
> Had a 10am pic of young 8 feeding.. we are on the only farm in area with Corn still up..
> 
> Buddy is Hunting now has only seen Does all morning yesterday and today..
> 
> 
> 
> No monsters? You were on another thread boasting you had a 200” non typical on cam hitting a scrape! Would love to see your idea of a “monster”
Click to expand...


In the last 2 Weeks Sunshine.. hence the Ohio Rut Thread...


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Awesome evening in the woods tonight. My 7 year old wanted to go with me so we set up in a blowdown. Had a doe at 35 yards and a small 7 point followed her then cut off the trail and walked right to us. He was at 15 yards for a solid ten minutes.
> 
> Next thing you know here comes a nice 9 pt and a small 10. The 9 was probably 120" after my son telling me numerous times to shoot the 7 cause "he's so big!" He told me THAT DEERS A GIANT talking about the 9 pt when that deer stepped inside 20 yards I didn't have it in me not to try to shoot it for him. Came to full draw mouth bleated and he stopped with a sapling covering his vitals. He circled around and I was able to get stood up and drawn again to try and shoot him at 30 but he never presented me with another shot opportunity.
> 
> When the 7 pt walked by us to leave he was at most 10 yards. Now this again was all on the ground with a 7 year old that somehow didn't spook any of them deer when he was fidgeting even with them all within 20 yards and looking right at us essentially hiding in plain sight. This goes to show the importance of a good back drop while ground hunting.
> 
> So no kill but one of the most successful and memorable nights hunting I've had in a very very long time
> 
> On another note did see a solid ten point chasing does this morning never got close enough for a shot
> 
> 
> Snoozing away
> 
> View attachment 6643725


 Memories that you will never forget bro....


Tim


----------



## tim1676

Just had a decent 10/3.5 yr old cruise through. I grunted over to my side. I have a doe decoy out and he didn’t seem to like that... maybe to early for the decoy. Good encounter though


----------



## tim1676

Had a lone coyote pass through not long after the buck....damn coyotes


----------



## billhalljr

hdrking2003 said:


> You da man Bill!! When you gonna take me hunting? Lol. Congrats to the youngster!!


Thanks. Haa.. would love take ya but the waiting list is already pretty long this year 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

2 scrub bucks so far, and the always pleasant to see hunter on the neighboring property walking around at 8:15. Warren county


----------



## heli-m hunter

It’s getting real in Harrison county seen 5bucks and about 15 does both my target bucks are up and on there feet


----------



## RH1

Slow here.
1 lone doe


----------



## skippyturtle

hdrking2003 said:


> Nah, WEEG, it’s gotta be low to get that much white n fatty material on there. Can’t get that much white hair up top. Especially with no blood.
> 
> Unless you skinned his tail, that is. Lol


That is not white hair. That is the grey mid-root sections of the body hair you are seeing.


----------



## RH1

Just had a stud cruise through, wouldn't even raise his head to my calls


----------



## bigpess51

Had an awesome weekend. Saturday morning, had a 4.5 year old 10 point with a hot doe, chased off two smaller bucks, worked to the west of me out of range. Passed 2 smaller bucks that morning. Yesterday evening I hunted a stand that needs an E or a N wind to hunt it, Its by far my best set, but it's deep into the section. Got in without busting anything at around 1pm, at about 2:15pm I had a decent (likely 2.5, maybe 3)10pt run in a hot doe, they ended up right under me for around 2 hours, the buck was grunting the entire 2 hour period. It was an experience I've never witnessed, loud buck roars, grunt sequences that lasted for over 30 seconds a piece. So cool and insane to watch, got some great video of it. Right around 4pm he ended calling in the buck I was after, big heavy 8 pt that is 5.5. Big 8 ended up at about 15 yds directly behind me broadside, drew the bow, when he immediately started to chase the hot doe that was with the 10pt, Had to let down, and spin around the stand to get a shot, grunted and got him stopped at about 30 yards, lined the pins up and let it fly, hit a branch that I couldn't see and sent the arrow straight over his back, clean miss. Didn't spook to much, started right after that doe off to the north of me. Got some good conditions to get back in there this weekend, hope the hot does are still around in there and I have a little better luck at the moment of truth. Couldn't have really done anything differently as I replay it in my mind, glad it was a clean miss and not a wounded deer. Rut is full on in NW Ohio.


----------



## M.Magis

skippyturtle said:


> That is not white hair. That is the grey mid-root sections of the body hair you are seeing.


This is exactly right. That's not white hair, that's dark back hair. ALL deer hair is light grey closer to the base.There is also back fat in that area before they burn it off during the rut.


----------



## woobagooba

Been hearing some grunting in Adams county the last few days, and seeing lots of does. I've been wondering if the population is up a bit maybe but I look at the YTD totals and its 79 less than last year for this county. Humm, maybe not.

Anyway, took what I'd consider the perfect buck last friday, just little nubs for antlers, weighed probably not 70lbs.

I thought it was a good shot, but rather than dropping it just ran. Gave it a while to clear the area, checked for blood and there was some. Figured it was best to give the deer some time so I left for a couple hour and came back with the dog. Took her to where the blood was, she shiffed around for a few moments then took off nose to ground. I followed and found her with it about 500 yards from where it was shot. Good dog.








So now the buck is deer sticks:








and jerky:








maybe just kidding about the perfect buck, that monsters out there waiting for me.


----------



## hdrking2003

M.Magis said:


> This is exactly right. That's not white hair, that's dark back hair. ALL deer hair is light grey closer to the base.There is also back fat in that area before they burn it off during the rut.


Perhaps it is, I’ve been wrong before. Still 100% stand by my comment that it wasn’t a backstrap hit with no blood, so not sure where else back there would be a non lethal hit.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

While I'm working in my home office this morning, a small 4 point fork horn cam through my back yard on the hunt....


----------



## BoonerorBust

Slow here in Pike County...2 small bucks this morning. Gonna sit all day and hope a shooter cruzes by.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Guernsey was slow for us yesterday. I saw a spike in the morning then a different spike in the evening along with a small 6 or 8. My cousin was about 1200 yards away and took a pic of a spike that had long spikes as well as two does. A couple new bucks showed up on cam though. We're going back thursday through sunday.


----------



## tim1676

Didn’t see anything after the 10 pt at first light. Moved a set and found a real fresh scrape close to a current stand location


----------



## 6x5BC

woobagooba said:


> Been hearing some grunting in Adams county the last few days, and seeing lots of does. I've been wondering if the population is up a bit maybe but I look at the YTD totals and its 79 less than last year for this county. Humm, maybe not.
> 
> Anyway, took what I'd consider the perfect buck last friday, just little nubs for antlers, weighed probably not 70lbs.
> 
> I thought it was a good shot, but rather than dropping it just ran. Gave it a while to clear the area, checked for blood and there was some. Figured it was best to give the deer some time so I left for a couple hour and came back with the dog. Took her to where the blood was, she shiffed around for a few moments then took off nose to ground. I followed and found her with it about 500 yards from where it was shot. Good dog.
> View attachment 6644113
> 
> 
> So now the buck is deer sticks:
> View attachment 6644115
> 
> 
> and jerky:
> View attachment 6644117
> 
> 
> maybe just kidding about the perfect buck, that monsters out there waiting for me.


Good lookin hound


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

6x5BC said:


> Good lookin hound
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks much. She is allot of fun.


----------



## brwnsfan1

Just drove from Harrison Co to Delaware county from hunting for the weekend. All rural route. Only saw two road casualties and ZERO deer in all the fields. Not on yet IMHO.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

I think we are getting more rut activity across the northern part of Ohio right now. This is my little piece of happiness right now. Probably my 3rd best location on the property and the one that is most available due to wind conditions.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Just blasted a buck at my corn pile. More to come!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the stand since 3:50, bumped some deer walking in


Tim


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

BigBuckBeast said:


> Just blasted a buck at my corn pile. More to come!!


Keep us updated on the recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Check a camera on my way in that is by this stand. Let’s just say I’m kicking myself for not being in this spot this morning. 

Nothing so far this evening though.


----------



## Crowe215

Over the weekend I saw 19 doe within shooting distance and 4 bucks outside of my shooting distance. The bucks were chasing doe around, This was in southern Ohio. Yesterday morning a buck came in hot on a doe and I was able to take my first harvest with a bow and also my first ever buck. I have been following this thread all year and I truly appreciate all of the advice I have read on here.


















Shot placement


----------



## cjcg7980

Congratulations brother great first buck


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BigBuckBeast said:


> I think we are getting more rut activity across the northern part of Ohio right now. This is my little piece of happiness right now. Probably my 3rd best location on the property and the one that is most available due to wind conditions.


Now thats what i call hunting......


----------



## Schneeder

Had a lone doe come through rather quickly this evening. Other than that nothing. Probably due to the neighbor shooting guns for a majority of this evening.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Now thats what i call hunting......


Lol


----------



## Darkvador

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Now thats what i call hunting......


I hope that he was just being funny. Nothing picturesque about a sewer pipe in the woods.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

They don't get real big where I hunt but this guy has enough meat for my freezer. Small 8 point.


----------



## mavoh

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Now thats what i call hunting......


Yea, no kidding. My daughter and son are 16 and 13. They have each killed 5 bucks. Number shot over bait piles??? ZERO.


----------



## z7master167

New 8 point that showed up on cam, and someone else must be hunting the area.. poor doe


----------



## hdrking2003

BigBuckBeast said:


> They don't get real big where I hunt but this guy has enough meat for my freezer. Small 8 point.


Kent isn’t that far from where they found one of the biggest recorded bucks of all time, the “hole in the horn” buck. Bucks will get as big as people will let them. Congrats on the buck tho, filling the freezer is always #1 at my house. Nice job[emoji106]!


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Hole in the horn buck came off the Ravenna Arsenal adjoining Kent. They said all these years later the hole was from drilling a hole in it at the bar so it would hang level.


----------



## helix33

z7master167 said:


> New 8 point that showed up on cam, and someone else must be hunting the area.. poor doe


Yea, hopefully someone puts her down asap.

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBuckBeast

hdrking2003 said:


> BigBuckBeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get real big where I hunt but this guy has enough meat for my freezer. Small 8 point.
> 
> 
> 
> Kent isn’t that far from where they found one of the biggest recorded bucks of all time, the “hole in the horn” buck. Bucks will get as big as people will let them. Congrats on the buck tho, filling the freezer is always #1 at my house. Nice job[emoji106]!
Click to expand...


I've seen the Hole in the Horn on many occasions. The place I hunt in Summit County just doesn't provide the agriculture for big deer. My first priority is filling my freezer and last time I checked, hunting over corn was perfectly legal. I hunt without it too. I'm not righteous enough to claim my methods are special.


----------



## jeff25

Had probably 5 bucks and 5 does out in the standing beans tonight. Couple of the smaller bucks were fighting and sparring. The big one would chase the does a little then stop and eat the chase again. Probably a 150” 10


----------



## RH1

2 nights in a row with 0 deer sightings..


----------



## hdrking2003

BigBuckBeast said:


> I've seen the Hole in the Horn on many occasions. The place I hunt in Summit County just doesn't provide the agriculture for big deer. My first priority is filling my freezer and last time I checked, hunting over corn was perfectly legal. I hunt without it too. I'm not righteous enough to claim my methods are special.


Where at in Summit? I’m from Akron originally, and have also lived in Barberton, and Cuyahoga Falls. Still have lots of family in Akron, Norton, Barberton, and Portage Lakes area.


----------



## hdrking2003

BlackSunshyne said:


> Hole in the horn buck came off the Ravenna Arsenal adjoining Kent. They said all these years later the hole was from drilling a hole in it at the bar so it would hang level.


Oh I know the story well, and know exactly where the Arsenal is. Seen it in person a couple times, and heard all kinds of different stories where the hole came from. I like the one that it was from a 22 rifle back in the day lol.


----------



## BlackSunshyne

That's a great buck with a very intriguing story. Portage consistently produces some nice deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Yea, hopefully someone puts her down asap.
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


You know how tough they are helix, never know she might rebound just fine. As long as it doesn’t get too infected and if the yotes stay away.


----------



## hdrking2003

BlackSunshyne said:


> That's a great buck with a very intriguing story. Portage consistently produces some nice deer.


Agreed. What’s most intriguing is we will never know the whole truth about that buck. Lol


----------



## Schneeder

Ended up seeing 4 does and one mystery deer as it was too dark to see.

Here's what I missed at this stand this morning. Hopefully I get a crack at him and he didn't just cruise through never to be seen again.


----------



## jeff25

Decent 8 that was in the beans


----------



## Darkvador

I like the second pic where his left ear is hung up on his antler. That's a cool looking buck.


----------



## Meister

Sooo.. why do you think you don't see big bucks in Kent? Could it be because people that hunt see a deer with antlers and shoots it even if it's a year or two old? Probably. Next year give it a shot n let the little guys grow. Get your main meat from does. 

Know that I have no problem with what anyone shoots. I live in a heavily hunted neighborhood and a deers lucky to get to 3.5. 

If you let that 2.5 yr old buck go, you may like him much better at 3.5 or better yet, 4.5..

The deer in Kent will grow as big as people let them. Good genes all over Ohio.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

The Hole in the Horn buck was found along the side of a railroad track the runs east to west just east of Kent in Franklin Township very close to a local apple orchard. It was pretty far from the old ravenna arsenal.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

hdrking2003 said:


> BigBuckBeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Hole in the Horn on many occasions. The place I hunt in Summit County just doesn't provide the agriculture for big deer. My first priority is filling my freezer and last time I checked, hunting over corn was perfectly legal. I hunt without it too. I'm not righteous enough to claim my methods are special.
> 
> 
> 
> Where at in Summit? I’m from Akron originally, and have also lived in Barberton, and Cuyahoga Falls. Still have lots of family in Akron, Norton, Barberton, and Portage Lakes area.
Click to expand...

Hudson


----------



## hdrking2003

BigBuckBeast said:


> The Hole in the Horn buck was found along the side of a railroad track the runs east to west just east of Kent in Franklin Township very close to a local apple orchard. It was pretty far from the old ravenna arsenal.


Well you got the railroad track part right, but was definitely at the Arsenal.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hole_in_the_Horn_Buck


----------



## hdrking2003

BigBuckBeast said:


> Hudson


Gotcha. Lots of nice deer roaming the Valley, from just outside Cuyahoga Falls, all the way to Richfield, if you can find some land over there to hunt. Just outside Barberton has a bunch too but I know that’s a bit further from you. Just spitballing here.


----------



## woobagooba

Dreary, breezy wet morning fellow buckeyes. Hunting along a creek this morning that's making a racket. Good luck all.


----------



## z7hunter11

Good luck, I pussed out. Hadn’t seen much movement 3 days strait. Hopfully the cold snap gets them going.


----------



## tim1676

Saw two doe and one small buck along a creek bottom last night. I’m out this morning sitting over a cut bean field, a little breezy haha


----------



## The Phantom

Knox county yesterday:

Had a buck 70 yards away in the beans at 6:45 AM. Stopped for a second when I grunted but never lifted his head high enough to see how big.

Had a spike and a fork horn come by at 5:30 PM. Stopped 40 yards away and pushed each other around for five minutes. 
All day sit, that was it.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

BlackSunshyne said:


> Hole in the horn buck came off the Ravenna Arsenal adjoining Kent. They said all these years later the hole was from drilling a hole in it at the bar so it would hang level.


Yep, i remember reading the article that was written about it.


----------



## Schneeder

Super windy today.


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen 3 does yesterday that’s it.....winds might keep me in today but I will see when I get off....


Tim


----------



## woobagooba

saw zip this morning, like every other windy morning I can recall.


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Seen 3 does yesterday that’s it.....winds might keep me in today but I will see when I get off....
> 
> 
> Tim


Me to.
Not safe


----------



## tOSU

Got this 8 point on Monday around 3:45, not a monster but fills my tag. He came in to check out my decoy, went about 100 yards.

The decoy definitely pulls in deer to check it out. Even had two does come by it, they were cautious but not freaked out.


----------



## WEEGEE

too windy for me today never see much over 20mph


----------



## SWOhio carnivor

Shot him sat 11/3 at daylight preble co


----------



## mandrroofing

SWOhio carnivor said:


> Shot him sat 11/3 at daylight preble co


Nice buck [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Crappy weather today means a good day to vote. No matter your party affiliation today is the day. We'll return to regularly scheduled programming once the weather clears

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Not sure why everyone freaks out and stays at home when it’s windy??! I’ve seen (and killed) a lot of my better deer on days like this. Gotta remember guys-it’s 11/6, it’s go time! 

I did stay home this AM, because one thing I don’t do it hard, heavy rain. Especially hard, heavy rain mixed with 30mph winds. But seeing how the rains cleared, it’s time to head to the timber! 

Yesterday was pretty slow for me. Saw a small 8pt pushing a few bogeys around, seemingly half interested. He pushed them by my set, the 3 of them squirted through some thick brush and went one way, he came in, sniffed around, and went the other way. Saw zero deer last night. 

Almost seems like lockdown already. That...or it never really broke loose? I did see some heavy chasing last week though from younger bucks, so...who knows.


----------



## bghunter7311

Nice Bucks guys


----------



## TheKingofKings

Been dead all day.


----------



## tOSU

CarpCommander said:


> Not sure why everyone freaks out and stays at home when it’s windy??! I’ve seen (and killed) a lot of my better deer on days like this. Gotta remember guys-it’s 11/6, it’s go time!
> 
> I did stay home this AM, because one thing I don’t do it hard, heavy rain. Especially hard, heavy rain mixed with 30mph winds. But seeing how the rains cleared, it’s time to head to the timber!
> 
> Yesterday was pretty slow for me. Saw a small 8pt pushing a few bogeys around, seemingly half interested. He pushed them by my set, the 3 of them squirted through some thick brush and went one way, he came in, sniffed around, and went the other way. Saw zero deer last night.
> 
> Almost seems like lockdown already. That...or it never really broke loose? I did see some heavy chasing last week though from younger bucks, so...who knows.


I have not seen many deer when it has been this windy. Maybe if you have a spot where you are shielded from the big blasts it could be a hot spot.


----------



## Sasamafras

Saw a couple bucks cruising yesterday morning Crawford county. Rattled at one 250 yards out and came to 45 but too young a 2 year old8. Cool experience though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorVanes

Hunted Saturday, Sunday, Monday in central Ohio. I didn't see any shooters, just small bucks cruising and a few does with fawns. I'm looking forward to the next 5-6 days.


----------



## Matt G

Two fridays ago when winds were 20 mph and gusts of 40-50 mph i had a real good evening. Climbed a nice black walnut tree. After the climb, realized that was 40 yards from a 4 pt buck. Later that evening had 4 does coming in. Got to within 20 yards at last light. Also had 3 raccoons climb down from the tree in front of me and a fox spook the 4 pt buck. Buck came back 20 minutes later. Pretty cool evening. On a similar day Dec 3, i shot my biggest buck about 11 am.... so i like windy days....


----------



## jeff25

Just had a shooter walk by at 30 yards at 2:00, just couldn’t get a shot anywhere


----------



## tim1676

Say over a cut bean field this morning, saw one buck probably a 3.5 yr old at about 200 yds, had a doe come out but caught my scent. It was so windy she didn’t blow or spook just didn’t like it. No real chasing yet


----------



## TheKingofKings

Busted six cruised by and then a spike 20min ago. Wind is finally settling some.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Sitting on the ground,made a make shirft blind.its blowing and gravity is not my friend


----------



## heli-m hunter

Got it done in Harrison county 9:00 this morning


----------



## hdrking2003

My buddy at work just showed me a post on Facebook, that supposedly a new archery world record non-typical was shot in Illinois. Post stated 311”. I know how things like this go, and typically don’t pan out, but sure was an amazing looking set of antlers.


----------



## BBD1984

heli-m hunter said:


> View attachment 6645267
> View attachment 6645271
> 
> Got it done in Harrison county 9:00 this morning


Good work.. congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> My buddy at work just showed me a post on Facebook, that supposedly a new archery world record non-typical was shot in Illinois. Post stated 311”. I know how things like this go, and typically don’t pan out, but sure was an amazing looking set of antlers.


Yeah, saw it on a friend of mines Instagram page. 187outdoors if anyone wants to see it. It wouldn't be the world record, that one is still held from the one shot in Tennessee last year, but it's the Illinois record non typical as far as green score goes

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Yeah, saw it on a friend of mines Instagram page. 187outdoors if anyone wants to see it. It wouldn't be the world record, that one is still held from the one shot in Tennessee last year, but it's the Illinois record non typical as far as green score goes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I thought Ohio’s own “Beatty buck” was still the top archery non-typical?


----------



## mtn3531

You may be right on the archery world record part, forgot that the Tennessee buck was shot with a muzzleloader.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> You may be right on the archery world record part, forgot that the Tennessee buck was shot with a muzzleloader.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think so. I Just googled that chit, lol.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I thought Ohio’s own “Beatty buck” was still the top archery non-typical?


Beatty buck is 304 6/8. Be interesting to see how this one shakes out after the drying period. The Tennessee buck, taken by Stephen Tucker, scores 312 0/8, but that's a muzzleloader deer. I know Tucker killed another monster deer this year with his bow, but nothing on that level again. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Wind has them on pins and needles. Had two does in front of the blind and they jumped at everything from falling leaves and birds. Then two fawns came in, which spooked the does, which spooked the fawns. Couple minutes left, hoping a buck gives my daughter a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

U


mavoh said:


> Yea, no kidding. My daughter and son are 16 and 13. They have each killed 5 bucks. Number shot over bait piles??? ZERO.


Man I hope your kids could cock their own bow, otherwise they don’t live up to Palmated’s elitest level.


----------



## brwnsfan1

heli-m hunter said:


> View attachment 6645267
> View attachment 6645271
> 
> Got it done in Harrison county 9:00 this morning


Where at inHarrison? I hunt off 646 in scio and has been dead since Friday.


----------



## skippyturtle

mtn3531 said:


> Beatty buck is 304 6/8. Be interesting to see how this one shakes out after the drying period. The Tennessee buck, taken by Stephen Tucker, scores 312 0/8, but that's a muzzleloader deer. I know Tucker killed another monster deer this year with his bow, but nothing on that level again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Beatty buck is 294 for p&y


----------



## heli-m hunter

Other side of new Athens


----------



## mtn3531

skippyturtle said:


> Beatty buck is 294 for p&y


I've seen several scores thrown around for it, but Ohio DNR has it as officially scored at 304 and change, I've seen 291 or so, haven't seen the 294 score. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Mao said:


> U
> 
> Man I hope your kids could cock their own bow, otherwise they don’t live up to Palmated’s elitest level.


Agree, he is a one of a kind thats for sure.
Special breed


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mao said:


> U
> 
> Man I hope your kids could cock their own bow, otherwise they don’t live up to Palmated’s elitest level.


Well yeah everyone should be able to pull their bow back and be able to physically handle their own bow.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12 bearded turkeys tonite,no deer


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Agree, he is a one of a kind thats for sure.
> Special breed


He’s a strong willed individual, who stands by what he believes in, and isn’t afraid to speak his mind. I commend this type of person. Much better than fake people who say one thing, just to do another, or those who waiver their beliefs under adversity. Cheers Palm


----------



## mtn3531

So, what about disabled individuals? Medical conditions? Elderly hunters? In your mind should they stay home? Lots of people need cocking devices, seems like you're being discriminatory against them.


palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well yeah everyone should be able to pull their bow back and be able to physically handle their own bow.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> He’s a strong willed individual, who stands by what he believes in, and isn’t afraid to speak his mind. I commend this type of person. Much better than fake people who say one thing, just to do another, or those who waiver their beliefs under adversity. Cheers Palm


You just pulled a tear out of my eye,thanks for the kind words my friend!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

mtn3531 said:


> So, what about disabled individuals? Medical conditions? Elderly hunters? In your mind should they stay home? Lots of people need cocking devices, seems like you're being discriminatory against them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I apologize i used the wrong word when i said everyone because the original post was about kids

So every kid should be strong enough to pull their own bow,and physically handle their own weapon.if they cant they should wait


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> So, what about disabled individuals? Medical conditions? Elderly hunters? In your mind should they stay home? Lots of people need cocking devices, seems like you're being discriminatory against them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No no no, wrong read. All good man.

Also cheers to you and RH1. No beef here with you guys, just stating my appreciation for Palm and his transparency. Reminds me of an older, uglier version of myself. Lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> You just pulled a tear out of my eye,thanks for the kind words my friend!


I always appreciate a straight shooter Palm, and you are the epitome of that. Don’t change. Sorry bout the older and uglier comments, but I’m also a straight shooter. Lmao


----------



## mtn3531

Gotcha. Just wanted to confirm.


palmatedbuck04 said:


> I apologize i used the wrong word when i said everyone because the original post was about kids
> 
> So every kid should be strong enough to pull their own bow,and physically handle their own weapon.if they cant they should wait


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

An absolute shame that my nine year old learned about the dedication and hard work it takes to kill a good buck this past year. She hunted at least three times a week from mid October until she stuck him in single digits on January 2nd this past season. She obviously beat the system being about 65 pounds and unable to pull her crossbow back. We picked him up from the taxidermist tonight. We also dropped off another tragedy there when we left. She didn’t deserve to put a heart shot on this bruiser when he came out to check a doe Friday evening. These lessons should only be reserved for those strong enough to cock a bow. I really have let my family down and my daughter has learned nothing about life and hunting in the process.


----------



## z7hunter11

Mao said:


> View attachment 6645347
> View attachment 6645349
> 
> An absolute shame that my nine year old learned about the dedication and hard work it takes to kill a good buck this past year. She hunted at least three times a week from mid October until she stuck him in single digits on January 2nd this past season. She obviously beat the system being about 65 pounds and unable to pull her crossbow back. We picked him up from the taxidermist tonight. We also dropped off another tragedy there when we left. She didn’t deserve to put a heart shot on this bruiser when he came out to check a doe Friday evening. These lessons should only be reserved for those strong enough to cock a bow. I really have let my family down and my daughter has learned nothing about life and hunting in the process.


Awesome deer, congrats you and your daughter!


----------



## Mao

hdrking2003 said:


> Dude, this wasn’t a crossbow debate, especially towards kids. Start back at the beginning. Congrats to your daughter BTW, awesome deer!


You are right but it was brought up previously when he called me out and pooped all over my thread about one of my daughters kills. Thank you for your compliment.


----------



## hdrking2003

Mao said:


> You are right but it was brought up previously when he called me out and pooped all over my thread about one of my daughters kills. Thank you for your compliment.


I can’t tell on Tapatalk but are you still in Coshocton County?

In other news, my post that you quoted is no longer on this thread. I was gonna add something to it, and poof....gone. Weird.


----------



## Mao

hdrking2003 said:


> I can’t tell on Tapatalk but are you still in Coshocton County?
> 
> In other news, my post that you quoted is no longer on this thread. I was gonna add something to it, and poof....gone. Weird.


Yes I am.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Gonna do what i can to get out the next 2 evenings,high school playoff football friday and a college recruiting visit saturday.wont be able to get out til sunday


----------



## hdrking2003

Mao said:


> Yes I am.


Nice. I have access to a small chunk just outside of Woodbury, (West Bedford area), but haven’t been there yet this year. I’m off for 5 days , starting on the 8th and was thinking about dedicating a day or two down there. Seeing good activity recently?


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> He’s a strong willed individual, who stands by what he believes in, and isn’t afraid to speak his mind. I commend this type of person. Much better than fake people who say one thing, just to do another, or those who waiver their beliefs under adversity. Cheers Palm


Yes he does, and if you don't feel the same or see things his way he tells you how wrong you are.
I have no use for people who try and shove there thoughts or beliefs off on you as the only way.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Gonna do what i can to get out the next 2 evenings,high school playoff football friday and a college recruiting visit saturday.wont be able to get out til sunday


Which schools Palm? (high school and college visit). Congrats to him on the opportunity!


----------



## chaded

Mao said:


> View attachment 6645347
> View attachment 6645349
> 
> An absolute shame that my nine year old learned about the dedication and hard work it takes to kill a good buck this past year. She hunted at least three times a week from mid October until she stuck him in single digits on January 2nd this past season. She obviously beat the system being about 65 pounds and unable to pull her crossbow back. We picked him up from the taxidermist tonight. We also dropped off another tragedy there when we left. She didn’t deserve to put a heart shot on this bruiser when he came out to check a doe Friday evening. These lessons should only be reserved for those strong enough to cock a bow. I really have let my family down and my daughter has learned nothing about life and hunting in the process.



Awesome deer my friend. Oh....and go Black Bears! Lol.


----------



## jeff25

Saw a total of 5 bucks today 7:00, 11:30, 2:00, and 2 at last light


----------



## RH1

Great sit Jeff.. Any mature bucks


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> Which schools Palm? (high school and college visit). Congrats to him on the opportunity!


He plays for Kenston high school they play Medina Buckeye friday then saturday we visit Youngstown State


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He plays for Kenston high school they play Medina Buckeye friday then saturday we visit Youngstown State


Outstanding man! Good luck to him and his team this week and good luck to him in the future. Gotta have brawn and brains to get into YSU! Either You musta done something right, or he takes after his mom. Lol. Kudos brother.

On another note.....how close is your Illinois hunting land to where that 300 incher was taken recently?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> Outstanding man! Good luck to him and his team this week and good luck to him in the future. Gotta have brawn and brains to get into YSU! Either You musta done something right, or he takes after his mom. Lol. Kudos brother.
> 
> On another note.....how close is your Illinois hunting land to where that 300 incher was taken recently?


He has the Brawn the brains he struggles a little fun to watch.im in Pike co,That buck was killed in edgar county.im on the mississippi river,Edgar county is close to the indiana border by terre haute,so a long ways


----------



## CarpCommander

Mao said:


> View attachment 6645347
> View attachment 6645349
> 
> An absolute shame that my nine year old learned about the dedication and hard work it takes to kill a good buck this past year. She hunted at least three times a week from mid October until she stuck him in single digits on January 2nd this past season. She obviously beat the system being about 65 pounds and unable to pull her crossbow back. We picked him up from the taxidermist tonight. We also dropped off another tragedy there when we left. She didn’t deserve to put a heart shot on this bruiser when he came out to check a doe Friday evening. These lessons should only be reserved for those strong enough to cock a bow. I really have let my family down and my daughter has learned nothing about life and hunting in the process.


That’s pretty impressive actually. Regardless the fact of her being able to draw a bow or x-bow or whatever, that’s the kind of dedication I can respect. 

Far more impressive than booking a hunt with some outfitter, shooting a deer you don’t know, from a set you didn’t hang, on a farm you didn’t scout or even gain permission on personally....*yawn*.....

Who cares the weapon-y’all earned those bucks.


----------



## skippyturtle

mtn3531 said:


> I've seen several scores thrown around for it, but Ohio DNR has it as officially scored at 304 and change, I've seen 291 or so, haven't seen the 294 score.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


291 was the unofficial score. 304 was and is the ohio official score but that does not mean crap when it comes to dealing with a multistate club like p&y. Only their score matters and it is 294 even official in their book. So the beatty buck currently is the world record at 294 and this new illinois buck has to best that score not the ohio 304 score. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/hunting365.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/ohios-ultimate-freak-nasty/amp/


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Yes he does, and if you don't feel the same or see things his way he tells you how wrong you are.
> I have no use for people who try and shove there thoughts or beliefs off on you as the only way.


Amen...I would have thought forsure he was a 12 yr old sitting in his mom's basement... after reading some of his post... to think he's older is kind of embarrassing, for him of course. Hope I'm not on social media talking trash when my kids are seniors... good grief... talk about sad! Grow up Palm!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

my squirrel season just ended tonight and deer hunting starts, in the morning.
seen,watched,waited,long enough. time is perfect.....:wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BBD1984 said:


> Amen...I would have thought forsure he was a 12 yr old sitting in his mom's basement... after reading some of his post... to think he's older is kind of embarrassing, for him of course. Hope I'm not on social media talking trash when my kids are seniors... good grief... talk about sad! Grow up Palm!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Shouldnt you be waiting 24 hours to go look for a deer? Talk about sad Grow up BBD!!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

WEEGEE said:


> my squirrel season just ended tonight and deer hunting starts, in the morning.
> seen,watched,waited,long enough. time is perfect.....:wink:


Good luck weeg!


----------



## WEEGEE

thx buddy
i don't have a corn or bean field on the farm......."don't allow it":mg:


----------



## jeff25

this 8 came by at 30 yards at 2:00 but couldn’t get a shot through the thick stuff


RH1 said:


> Great sit Jeff.. Any mature bucks


----------



## mtn3531

skippyturtle said:


> 291 was the unofficial score. 304 was and is the ohio official score but that does not mean crap when it comes to dealing with a multistate club like p&y. Only their score matters and it is 294 even official in their book. So the beatty buck currently is the world record at 294 and this new illinois buck has to best that score not the ohio 304 score.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/hunting365.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/ohios-ultimate-freak-nasty/amp/


Seems like you're getting worked up over nothing. Great buck irregardless, be interesting to see what the Illinois buck scores after the 60 day drying period is up. I read an article earlier today that said that B&C doesn't differentiate between found deer or hunter killed bucks for the all time records. The two biggest nontypicals were both found dead. That Beatty buck is still top 5 I think even with them including them all in the rankings. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

CarpCommander said:


> That’s pretty impressive actually. Regardless the fact of her being able to draw a bow or x-bow or whatever, that’s the kind of dedication I can respect.
> 
> Far more impressive than booking a hunt with some outfitter, shooting a deer you don’t know, from a set you didn’t hang, on a farm you didn’t scout or even gain permission on personally....*yawn*.....
> 
> Who cares the weapon-y’all earned those bucks.


Thanks man! Appreciate it.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Amen...I would have thought forsure he was a 12 yr old sitting in his mom's basement... after reading some of his post... to think he's older is kind of embarrassing, for him of course. Hope I'm not on social media talking trash when my kids are seniors... good grief... talk about sad! Grow up Palm!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You must not read your own posts man. There’s a phrase that comes to mind when I see your posts giving everyone advice on how to hunt......”you are given two ears and one mouth for a reason.....so you can listen twice as much as you talk”. Quit talking the talk, and try walking the walk for a change. Practice the skills that it takes to kill deer instead of just getting on the Internet to regurgitate information that you read in a magazine, or heard from the local “outfitter”. Real life experience trumps everything.


----------



## hdrking2003

CarpCommander said:


> That’s pretty impressive actually. Regardless the fact of her being able to draw a bow or x-bow or whatever, that’s the kind of dedication I can respect.
> 
> Far more impressive than booking a hunt with some outfitter, shooting a deer you don’t know, from a set you didn’t hang, on a farm you didn’t scout or even gain permission on personally....*yawn*.....
> 
> Who cares the weapon-y’all earned those bucks.


Agreed 100%! She’s definitely an impressive hunter, especially for her age! Kudos, I’m sure you’re a proud papa. Sure beats the hell outta the kids that are stuck inside hooked to their phones!!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> You must not read your own posts man. There’s a phrase that comes to mind when I see your posts giving everyone advice on how to hunt......”you are given two ears and one mouth for a reason.....so you can listen twice as much as you talk”. Quit talking the talk, and try walking the walk for a change. Practice the skills that it takes to kill deer instead of just getting on the Internet to regurgitate information that you read in a magazine, or heard from the local “outfitter”. Real life experience trumps everything.


I'm pretty sure the mod had to step in on your comments a year or two ago when you were threatening someone on here.... remember that???

I can see why you palm get along soo well... chip off the ole block...

Happy hunt'n my friend

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice. I have access to a small chunk just outside of Woodbury, (West Bedford area), but haven’t been there yet this year. I’m off for 5 days , starting on the 8th and was thinking about dedicating a day or two down there. Seeing good activity recently?


I hunt a couple properties around West Bedford. I haven’t witnessed much yet but friends have. Reports are that big deer are chasing. I saw a 150” in a truck bed at Mayors Corner that was killed chasing a doe when I stopped by on my way to hunt Sunday.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I'm pretty sure the mod had to step in on your comments a year or two ago when you were threatening someone on here.... remember that???
> 
> I can see why you palm get along soo well... chip off the ole block...
> 
> Happy hunt'n my friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Actually the mods stepped in when the AT court system started posting irrelevant information about when Lutz poached that yote that was stuck in another persons trap in a field. It had nothing to do with threats, nor did I threaten anyone in my last post. If your “chip off the ole block” comment means, I call em as I see em.....well then thank you. Happy to see That one didn’t slip by you.


----------



## hdrking2003

Mao said:


> I hunt a couple properties around West Bedford. I haven’t witnessed much yet but friends have. Reports are that big deer are chasing. I saw a 150” in a truck bed at Mayors Corner that was killed chasing a doe when I stopped by on my way to hunt Sunday.


Well that’s good news then, gonna have to make my way over there soon. My property is on Co Rd 51, in between 541 and 79. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Schneeder

Saw my gnarly looking shooter buck from the ground at about 80 yards tonight. Was going to do a little scouting and pick a tree for tomorrow morning. Saw him and turned around, got ready and went in sat in a tree. Unfortunately he didn't come by but I was as close as I could of been. Saw some does and a fork horn. Will be back out in the morning.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Schneeder said:


> Saw my gnarly looking shooter buck from the ground at about 80 yards tonight. Was going to do a little scouting and pick a tree for tomorrow morning. Saw him and turned around, got ready and went in sat in a tree. Unfortunately he didn't come by but I was as close as I could of been. Saw some does and a fork horn. Will be back out in the morning.


Good luck in the morning!


----------



## Mao

chaded said:


> Awesome deer my friend. Oh....and go Black Bears! Lol.


Haha thanks! Congrats on your buck!


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Jesus, is there exponentially more chit talk this year and less deer talk, or is it just me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Jesus, is there exponentially more chit talk this year and less deer talk, or is it just me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, bout the same every year lol. 

How’s Richland county been treating you recently? I was outside of Butler yesterday moving stands and saw a couple small bucks nosing around when I was out.


----------



## Bkimbel42

hdrking2003 said:


> Nope, bout the same every year lol.
> 
> How’s Richland county been treating you recently? I was outside of Butler yesterday moving stands and saw a couple small bucks nosing around when I was out.


Been so busy with work I haven’t been on AT much this year. But I just decided to hop on and check out the rut thread and I’m glad to see it’s still all the same old arguments  hope everyone’s seasons are going well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Bkimbel42 said:


> Been so busy with work I haven’t been on AT much this year. But I just decided to hop on and check out the rut thread and I’m glad to see it’s still all the same old arguments  hope everyone’s seasons are going well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you back bro! When are you gonna have some time to get out?


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

hdrking2003 said:


> Nope, bout the same every year lol.
> 
> How’s Richland county been treating you recently? I was outside of Butler yesterday moving stands and saw a couple small bucks nosing around when I was out.


Richland has been great so far! We put in the time this summer with the tractor and got after it on the old tree farm and reopened some fields that have been overgrown for years. We have a handful of 150"+ bucks that we are still having problems patterning well. Between saturday/sunday and 1 guy sitting sat morning, 3 of us sitting the evening, and 2 of us sitting sunday morning, we saw around 40 deer, 1 shooter, and 15 small bucks. Small bucks were screwing around with the does, coming into rattling, and cruising. Sunday morning was when my buddy had one of our shooters sprint in to 10 yards to meet a doe and when he was finally able to pull up his cross bow scope was too fogged to see through it, and he did not want to risk a bad shot so he passed on it. 2 of us will be out tomorrow morning so I will be updating you guys!


----------



## Jprarcher

What’s everyone’s predictions for this weekend? Specifically northeast Ohio.Coldest temps we’ve seen this season and possible snow. Going to take my girl out to hopefully get her on what was my target buck. I’m hoping for good activity this weekend. I lucked out last weekend and rattled in a buck and took him from 3 yards away. I’ll include a picture.


----------



## Bkimbel42

hdrking2003 said:


> Good to see you back bro! When are you gonna have some time to get out?


Well I finally did get out some this past week, Got my doe/meat in the freezer out of the way fortunately so now I can be a little more patient! I should be able to get out a few days in the next two weeks too! I got hit double this year though with unfortunate events! My best friend is getting married this coming weekend (mind you is an avid Bowhunter too, not sure what he was thinking) so Friday and Saturday are out for me which is a killer! And then the power company decided to replace a main power line that runs between our property and the bottom where a majority of the mature bucks bed, so they’re timbering out about 100 yard wide stretch of woods for miles and they’re about 300 yards from my main stand right now in the middle of the rut! On top of all of that I work in automotive and this seems to be our busy time, so I’ve been getting slammed with 60-70 hour weeks! So at this point my hopes aren’t too high for November and I’m going to hold out hopes for late season and cold weather! That’s more likely when I’ll hit the woods hard! 
And it’s good to be back man! Missed my AT brothers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoonerorBust

This is my first year hunting Ohio. Question...do you all set up bait stations. I’ve never hunted over bait...seems everyone down here baits.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BoonerorBust said:


> This is my first year hunting Ohio. Question...do you all set up bait stations. I’ve never hunted over bait...seems everyone down here baits.


Not everyone there are still a few of us hunters left,but yes most stake out a pile of corn.get yourself in a funnel if you can the next week should be good.there is plenty of food still out there do a little scouting amd get set up.Goodluck!


----------



## Tim/OH

Some of y’all are hilarious smh.....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I didn’t go out yesterday evening because of the winds...but I’m in the tree now



Tim


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tim/OH said:


> I didn’t go out yesterday evening because of the winds...but I’m in the tree now
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Should be a good morning brother


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations on the bucks y’all....

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Should be a good morning brother


 I hope so man....fingers crossed 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Me to.
> Not safe


What’s crazy is your son told me the samething lol....


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> What’s crazy is your son told me the samething lol....
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Damn he finally listened to me!!


----------



## ohiobucks

If you're in the tree, listen close. If you're at work, stick your head out the door and listen close...I'll bet you all can hear that fat Knox county doe that is 150 yards from my tree blowing at everything...


----------



## AmishArcher

ohiobucks said:


> If you're in the tree, listen close. If you're at work, stick your head out the door and listen close...I'll bet you all can hear that fat Knox county doe that is 150 yards from my tree blowing at everything...


I think that was the same one that blew at me saturday evening. But I was walking distance across the holmes county line. I hated that gal.


----------



## RH1

How's this for a kick,in the nads,
My better half just texted me from home that there is a nice buck running around in my yard


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> If you're in the tree, listen close. If you're at work, stick your head out the door and listen close...I'll bet you all can hear that fat Knox county doe that is 150 yards from my tree blowing at everything...


I’m headed to the Y right now and thought I heard something like that!! Lol.

Good luck out there today!


----------



## BBD1984

Good luck fellas and keep us that are hard at work posted....

This weekend is going to feel like winter!!!



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Finally my first buck sightings of the yr sheeeeesh

2 small bucks walking together and does coming through right now


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

The chasing is about to start

The 2 bucks are fighting at 10 yds....whooohoo


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

The fight was awesome...one minute they’re hanging out next min “I’m kicking your a$#” lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Damn he finally listened to me!!


 Lol...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> How's this for a kick,in the nads,
> My better half just texted me from home that there is a nice buck running around in my yard


 Get home lol


Tim


----------



## woobagooba

BoonerorBust said:


> This is my first year hunting Ohio. Question...do you all set up bait stations. I’ve never hunted over bait...seems everyone down here baits.


I've never, its not really necessary. If you've just got a small plot i guess it would be helpful. It always cracks me up when. the local feed mill stacks up the bags of shelled corn for the hunters.... In camo bags. More expensive than the stuff in white bags they sell all yesr.


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Get home lol
> 
> 
> Tim


No kidding. I told her to,grab my other bow!
Last year we had one knock the crap out of my glendel target.


----------



## Tbass3574

Small 10 cruising early in SE Ohio


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tbass3574 said:


> Small 10 cruising early in SE Ohio


Great pic!


----------



## fmf979

RH1 said:


> How's this for a kick,in the nads,
> My better half just texted me from home that there is a nice buck running around in my yard


Ha mine just sent me a pic of a buck chasing a doe in our yard.


----------



## tOSU

Nice job, another Harrison County brute!!


----------



## Wyandothunter

Just moved back to ohio from Wisconsin just before season. Have been hunting this same small woods for 12+ years. Even traveled back to Ohio every rut to hunt it. It's a great little woods, bucks travel through it all the time, at least they did in years past. Have 4 hanging on my wall from this woods. Not sure what is going on this year. Got in this morning an hour before daylight. Daylight comes I look to my left and there is a climber on a tree 30 yards from me. Come on man..... anyway it's still good to be back in Ohio. Good luck to everyone this weekend, should be good. I have to work all wekend. Damn....


----------



## hdrking2003

Tbass3574 said:


> Small 10 cruising early in SE Ohio


Nice! Did you use a scent drag/scent wick or did he just happen to walk right to your tree?


----------



## Tbass3574

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice! Did you use a scent drag/scent wick or did he just happen to walk right to your tree?


He just happened to walk right under me


----------



## RH1

1 small buck so far


----------



## hdrking2003

Tbass3574 said:


> He just happened to walk right under me


Even better! Must be in a good spot. Good luck


----------



## Tbass3574

hdrking2003 said:


> Even better! Must be in a good spot. Good luck


Thanks you too!


----------



## razortec

Shot this buck yesterday afternoon caught him bedded on way to stand. Was able to grunt and get him up and made a good shot...Adams Co










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

razortec said:


> Shot this buck yesterday afternoon caught him bedded on way to stand. Was able to grunt and get him up and made a good shot...Adams Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nice buck


----------



## hdrking2003

razortec said:


> Shot this buck yesterday afternoon caught him bedded on way to stand. Was able to grunt and get him up and made a good shot...Adams Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A bruiser fo sho!! Congrats!!


----------



## razortec

hdrking2003 said:


> A bruiser fo sho!! Congrats!!


Thanks the high wind definitely helped me out getting close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

razortec said:


> Shot this buck yesterday afternoon caught him bedded on way to stand. Was able to grunt and get him up and made a good shot...Adams Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, old buck. Congrats!

Meat


----------



## hdrking2003

razortec said:


> Thanks the high wind definitely helped me out getting close
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet, sounds like a rush too! On the way to the stand to boot. Still had time to make dinner plans lol.


----------



## Timinator

Saw nothing this morning moving at all. So much for a "peak" day.


----------



## ohiobucks

Nothing from the stand in Knox county so far this morning...the wind is good, and this is my best spot on this farm. Nothing.


----------



## z7hunter11

razortec said:


> Shot this buck yesterday afternoon caught him bedded on way to stand. Was able to grunt and get him up and made a good shot...Adams Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I miss our spot we had in Adams county. Great Buck!


----------



## RH1

Great job razortec


----------



## z7master167

1 small 8 came thru at 930 that's it so far


----------



## Darkvador

A 9pt at 9:00 walked right under me over to a doe. Sniffed around then walked into clear cut. Dead since. Same basic thing happened 4 days ago in this spot. Jackson/Vinton. Groundhog Day rut.


----------



## AmishArcher

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Jesus, is there exponentially more chit talk this year and less deer talk, or is it just me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tis the internet. Home of every braying donkey with a voice and enough ignorance to spew that nonsense, whether its wanted or not.

***disclaimer***
sorry if I"m cranky, its a bluebird day, November 8, and I'm stuck in an office...


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishArcher said:


> ***disclaimer***
> sorry if I"m cranky, its a bluebird day, November 8, and I'm stuck in an office...


Same here. Tomorrow starts 5 days off tho, and looks like good hunting weather with the exception of Friday. More rain....weird, was just thinking we could use some more.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

College Kids Update: 

I am kicking my self this morning as I set alarms in the PM instead of AM for this morning after I was working on a paper for 4 hours......my buddy still made it out, he saw 2 does, 1 four point, 1 six point, and 1 decent 8 point, no shooters though, and not too crazy action, he will also be hunting the evening. Will try to get out in the stand again tomorrow morning...


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

AmishArcher said:


> Tis the internet. Home of every braying donkey with a voice and enough ignorance to spew that nonsense, whether its wanted or not.
> 
> ***disclaimer***
> sorry if I"m cranky, its a bluebird day, November 8, and I'm stuck in an office...


No I understand....especially when my morning classes are canceled and all my late nights of studying with averaging 4 hours of sleep come back to screw me over on a perfect morning to be in the woods


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox county, shot a nice 8pt at 10:45a this morning, he came in about 10 minutes after I rattled/grunted. Shot looked great, quartering away @ 20 yards, complete pass thru, big leg kick. He ran off about 80 yards, stood for 3-5 minutes in the same place, then took a few slow short steps out of sight. Thought I heard him go down, I'm sure he's dead right there, but I want to give him a couple hours...


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Knox county, shot a nice 8pt at 10:45a this morning, he came in about 10 minutes after I rattled/grunted. Shot looked great, quartering away @ 20 yards, complete pass thru, big leg kick. He ran off about 80 yards, stood for 3-5 minutes in the same place, then took a few slow short steps out of sight. Thought I heard him go down, I'm sure he's dead right there, but I want to give him a couple hours...


Tommy boy!!!! In for the pics!!


----------



## Meat

ohiobucks said:


> Knox county, shot a nice 8pt at 10:45a this morning, he came in about 10 minutes after I rattled/grunted. Shot looked great, quartering away @ 20 yards, complete pass thru, big leg kick. He ran off about 80 yards, stood for 3-5 minutes in the same place, then took a few slow short steps out of sight. Thought I heard him go down, I'm sure he's dead right there, but I want to give him a couple hours...


Here's to a happy end to that blood trail brother! 

Meat


----------



## tOSU

ohiobucks said:


> Knox county, shot a nice 8pt at 10:45a this morning, he came in about 10 minutes after I rattled/grunted. Shot looked great, quartering away @ 20 yards, complete pass thru, big leg kick. He ran off about 80 yards, stood for 3-5 minutes in the same place, then took a few slow short steps out of sight. Thought I heard him go down, I'm sure he's dead right there, but I want to give him a couple hours..


Hopefully you will see a dead deer close by!!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

What part of SE Ohio do you hunt buddy I hunt around Antioch in Monroe County and around Powhatan Point in Belmont county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher

AmishArcher said:


> Tis the internet. Home of every braying donkey with a voice and enough ignorance to spew that nonsense, whether its wanted or not.
> 
> ***disclaimer***
> sorry if I"m cranky, its a bluebird day, November 8, and I'm stuck in an office...



or november 7. Whatever...


----------



## AmishArcher

ohiobucks said:


> Knox county, shot a nice 8pt at 10:45a this morning, he came in about 10 minutes after I rattled/grunted. Shot looked great, quartering away @ 20 yards, complete pass thru, big leg kick. He ran off about 80 yards, stood for 3-5 minutes in the same place, then took a few slow short steps out of sight. Thought I heard him go down, I'm sure he's dead right there, but I want to give him a couple hours...


Go get him. I wanna see him.


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> Knox county, shot a nice 8pt at 10:45a this morning, he came in about 10 minutes after I rattled/grunted. Shot looked great, quartering away @ 20 yards, complete pass thru, big leg kick. He ran off about 80 yards, stood for 3-5 minutes in the same place, then took a few slow short steps out of sight. Thought I heard him go down, I'm sure he's dead right there, but I want to give him a couple hours...


 Can’t wait to see pics...


Tim


----------



## woobagooba

razortec said:


> Shot this buck yesterday afternoon caught him bedded on way to stand. Was able to grunt and get him up and made a good shot...Adams Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buck, what township was that guy in?


----------



## vhntr1965

woobagooba said:


> Nice buck, what township was that guy in?


That's a beauty always exciting shooting them when your at eye level!


----------



## ohiobucks

Slow tracking job here, blood was strong for 100+ yards, found 2 beds, drops of blood here and there now...unbelievable. The shot looked perfect.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ohiobucks said:


> Slow tracking job here, blood was strong for 100+ yards, found 2 beds, drops of blood here and there now...unbelievable. The shot looked perfect.


I got a little nervous when u said he stood there for 3-5 minutes then walked off,good luck hope u find him


----------



## Remington441

ohiobucks said:


> Slow tracking job here, blood was strong for 100+ yards, found 2 beds, drops of blood here and there now...unbelievable. The shot looked perfect.


Good Luck..

Buddy is seeing good movement today.  Morgan/wash Line. Corn still on the 220 acres. Only farm in area with Corn still on..


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

ohiobucks said:


> Slow tracking job here, blood was strong for 100+ yards, found 2 beds, drops of blood here and there now...unbelievable. The shot looked perfect.


Hope you find it! Keep us updated


----------



## ohiobucks

So I'm sitting on a log near the last blood I've found, reading about blood trails, 1 lung shot deer, liver shot deer, and I hear a twig break 40 yards away. It's him, he was standing there flicking his tail, and just laid back down. His head is down, but still breathing. It's so thick in here, I don't think that I can get close enough for another shot...he's in bad shape for sure.


----------



## 6x5BC

Just continue to sit on that log and watch him. He may die before dark. If not, sneak out the opposite direction and come back in the morning. You should recover him if coyotes don't bump him after dark. Good luck


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> So I'm sitting on a log near the last blood I've found, reading about blood trails, 1 lung shot deer, liver shot deer, and I hear a twig break 40 yards away. It's him, he was standing there flicking his tail, and just laid back down. His head is down, but still breathing. It's so thick in here, I don't think that I can get close enough for another shot...he's in bad shape for sure.


You out by Bangs Tom?


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> You out by Bangs Tom?


Yep


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ohiobucks said:


> So I'm sitting on a log near the last blood I've found, reading about blood trails, 1 lung shot deer, liver shot deer, and I hear a twig break 40 yards away. It's him, he was standing there flicking his tail, and just laid back down. His head is down, but still breathing. It's so thick in here, I don't think that I can get close enough for another shot...he's in bad shape for sure.


Keep an eye on him till dark just sit tight!


----------



## AmishArcher

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Keep an eye on him till dark just sit tight!


And if he's not dead by then, get out until the morning. You have him located. Unless something bumps him, he'll be there in the morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Yep


You n I both know how many yotes are out that way man, better stay put till he clocks out or you can find a way for a follow up. I’m at DeCosky right now, and not sure what I can do to help, but if you need me for anything.....let me know.


----------



## AmishArcher

The more I think about it, I'd watch him til dark and unless you're sure he's dead, don't bump him. Just go get em in the morning. if he's bumped, it's hard telling where he'll end up and he's not bleeding hard enough to be trackable


----------



## mtn3531

BBD knows a guy with a dog...too soon? [emoji6]


hdrking2003 said:


> You n I both know how many yotes are out that way man, better stay put till he clocks out or you can find a way for a follow up. I’m at DeCosky right now, and not sure what I can do to help, but if you need me for anything.....let me know.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Sounds like that buck isn't going anywhere unless he gets pushed... probably hard. You let him stiffen up some more and you'll be able to get pretty close for a follow up if needed. I've had shots look perfect that because of the angle only caught one lung. Same scenario pretty much. Good luck with it! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher

Got a buddy who can circle to the other side of him?


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> BBD knows a guy with a dog...too soon? [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lol, yeah we need to give him at least 2 more days before we pick up the trail. [emoji23]. Lord, I apologize..... and be with the starving pygmies in New Guinea.


----------



## mtn3531

That's funny, I don't care who you are lol


hdrking2003 said:


> Lol, yeah we need to give him at least 2 more days before we pick up the trail.[emoji23]. Lord, I apologize..... and be with the starving pygmies in New Guinea .


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

He stood up, took 2 steps, and went back down. His head is bobbing up and down quite a bit...


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> He stood up, took 2 steps, and went back down. His head is bobbing up and down quite a bit...


Yeah, he’s done. Won’t be long now.


----------



## mandrroofing

AmishArcher said:


> And if he's not dead by then, get out until the morning. You have him located. Unless something bumps him, he'll be there in the morning.


I 2nd that

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Yeah, sounds like he's about done. He's getting stiffer and stiffer and less prone to move the longer he lays there. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah, he’s done. Won’t be long now.


Agreed. You still have a good hour n half of day light


----------



## ohiobucks

He just stood up again, I got a look at the entrance and exit. How he has made it this long, I have no idea.


----------



## AmishArcher

Whatever you do, I'd make sure when you approach him it's at a dead run, bow at full draw, screaming like a banshee...

It's textbook


----------



## RH1

Did he lay back down or walk


----------



## AmishArcher

ohiobucks said:


> He just stood up again, I got a look at the entrance and exit. How he has made it this long, I have no idea.


does he know you're there?


----------



## mandrroofing

AmishArcher said:


> Whatever you do, I'd make sure when you approach him it's at a dead run, bow at full draw, screaming like a banshee...
> 
> It's textbook


I also 2nd this

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> That's funny, I don't care who you are lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Haha... lots of comedians around here...[emoji107]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

AmishArcher said:


> Whatever you do, I'd make sure when you approach him it's at a dead run, bow at full draw, screaming like a banshee...
> 
> It's textbook


Works every time!!


----------



## ohiobucks

He laid back down, I don't think he knows I'm here...


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobucks said:


> He just stood up again, I got a look at the entrance and exit. How he has made it this long, I have no idea.


Get your knife... go hand 2 hand... just make sure your running a camera... it will be viral before sun down!!![emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

AmishArcher said:


> Whatever you do, I'd make sure when you approach him it's at a dead run, bow at full draw, screaming like a banshee...
> 
> It's textbook


Got it. Dead run. Full draw. Banshee screaming. [emoji16]


----------



## AmishArcher

Whatever you do, I hope you full realize how your follow up shot is subject to an AT Ethics evaluation. If he's not quartering away, or drinking water at 86 yards, You're morally obligated to let him walk


----------



## mtn3531

Back away.... that's obviously Buck Norris and he's baiting you into a trap... it'll take hand to hand and a knife with at least a bunch of teeth on the back of the blade to finish him off.


ohiobucks said:


> He just stood up again, I got a look at the entrance and exit. How he has made it this long, I have no idea.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

How did the entrance and exits look? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

ohiobucks said:


> Got it. Dead run. Full draw. Banshee screaming. [emoji16]


Man you should always carry a tomahawk for these scenarios


----------



## tOSU

ohiobucks said:


> Got it. Dead run. Full draw. Banshee screaming. [emoji16]


dont forget VIDEO...


----------



## RH1

mtn3531 said:


> Back away.... that's obviously Buck Norris and he's baiting you into a trap... it'll take hand to hand and a knife with at least a bunch of teeth on the back of the blade to finish him off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Damn it, i just laughed out loud in rhe treestand!!
Buck Norris. That's some funny ****


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m trying not to bust out laughing with theses comment lol

Keep the updates coming ohiobucks



Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Might need a bullwhip. I bet he's got a cow horn spike laying there waiting for your banzai charge. You got a leather kidney belt just in case? He'll try to blindside you. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

AmishArcher said:


> Whatever you do, I hope you full realize how your follow up shot is subject to an AT Ethics evaluation. If he's not quartering away, or drinking water at 86 yards, You're morally obligated to let him walk


Yes for sure!!! I bet his case is already being presented before the AT grand jury..... 

Popcorn is in the microwave 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher

RH1 said:


> Man you should always carry a tomahawk for these scenarios


You saying some people dont? If you're not packing a tomahawk, I question your manhood, political affiliations, and abilities as a husband and father...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

So how has he gone from where you shot him? Id sit tight till last light and try and crawl up on him and get another arrow in him


----------



## Tim/OH

A little windy out here....was running late because traffic was backed up and I had to go the back way smh

Tim


----------



## mtn3531

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So how has he gone from where you shot him? Id sit tight till last light and try and crawl up on him and get another arrow in him


This will work if he holds a knife in his teeth as he crawls. Otherwise he may be in for a fight. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

I'm not going to want to get out of the tree until I hear how this ends.


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> This will work if he holds a knife in his teeth as he crawls. Otherwise he may be in for a fight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Lol...


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Actually had a buddy of mine chase down a struggling doe that he shot last year and finished her of with blade in hand. Trapped her in a creek bottom, jumped on her......and end of story! He said it was easier than chasing after her with his crossbow in hand. A little too hardcore for me, but she still tasted good.

Then again, he wasn’t dealing with Buck Norris, lol


----------



## AmishArcher

RH1 said:


> Damn it, i just laughed out loud in rhe treestand!!
> Buck Norris. That's some funny ****


At least you're in the tree... It's far to pretty to be at a keyboard today...


----------



## AmishArcher

hdrking2003 said:


> Actually had a buddy of mine chase down a struggling doe that he shot last year and finished her of with blade in hand. Trapped her in a creek bottom, jumped on her......and end of story! He said it was easier than chasing after her with his crossbow in hand. A little too hardcore for me, but she still tasted good.
> 
> Then again, he wasn’t dealing with Buck Norris, lol


a sexually frustrated Buck Norris at that... We don't need another Revenant situation here... Keep your distance, hermano


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishArcher said:


> a sexually frustrated Buck Norris at that... We don't need another Revenant situation here... Keep your distance, hermano


Lmao!! Too much fun.

I’m waiting for ohiobucks to come on here to let us know he found the buck hours ago but he just couldn’t resist messing with his boys on AT.


----------



## mtn3531

My view at the moment, on the airport shuttle headed that way. I predict that by lunch time tomorrow the bucks in SW Ohio will be all headed north and east. You guys better set up a picket line and be ready to intercept lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Wow, that’s beautiful.....not “tree stand in Ohio during the rut” beautiful, but beautiful nonetheless!


----------



## AmishArcher

I'll be in a tree in knox county friday morning...


----------



## mtn3531

Just saw a decent muley buck out cruising for does...I killed him in my mind lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

This is where I say "they're on their feet boys, get ready" lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Man this has to be one of the slowest ruts I can remember.


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Just saw a decent muley buck out cruising for does...I killed him in my mind lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Was a good shot too!


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Was a good shot too!


With my semi auto stickbow lol. 3 shots just to be sure

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

This is much more entertaining than the crying on the previous pages.

I'd find a way to work into position to get another in him.

As far as the rut goes, I haven't seen any full blown seeking chasing since October 28 29 30 31. The 4th I saw a decent amount of deer, one 3.5 year old, but it all looked good driven..


----------



## TheKingofKings

Tagged out! 

157 6/8 yesterday at 4:50pm in the wind.


135 and change on sunday at 12:39pm in the warm weather.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

TheKingofKings said:


> Tagged out!
> 
> 157 6/8 yesterday at 4:50pm in the wind.
> 
> 
> 135 and change on sunday at 12:39pm in the warm weather.


Stud of a buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyandothunter

RH1 said:


> Man this has to be one of the slowest ruts I can remember.


I'll second that.... Been extremely sloooooww


----------



## Wyandothunter

TheKingofKings said:


> Tagged out!
> 
> 157 6/8 yesterday at 4:50pm in the wind.
> 
> 
> 135 and change on sunday at 12:39pm in the warm weather.


Congrats man... great buck


----------



## hdrking2003

TheKingofKings said:


> Tagged out!
> 
> 157 6/8 yesterday at 4:50pm in the wind.
> 
> 
> 135 and change on sunday at 12:39pm in the warm weather.


Man, you guys put em down ever year! Nice job!!


----------



## ohiobucks

I decided to back out and go after him in the morning. Figured I'd make less noise leaving when it was still light with a little wind. Plus, I don't want to be in the dark woods with a pissed off, wounded Buck Norris nearby...

I'll be in there first thing in the AM, hoping he's laying dead right where I left him.


----------



## mtn3531

ohiobucks said:


> I decided to back out and go after him in the morning. Figured I'd make less noise leaving when it was still light with a little wind. Plus, I don't want to be in the dark woods with a pissed off, wounded Buck Norris nearby...
> 
> I'll be in there first thing in the AM, hoping he's laying dead right where I left him.


Let's just hope he doesn't puke and rally! I'll be waiting on pics. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

7 does and a little 9 pt that came by 6 times


----------



## The Phantom

Had that a couple nights ago. They weren't real serious, though!



Tim/OH said:


> The chasing is about to start
> 
> The 2 bucks are fighting at 10 yds....whooohoo
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## The Phantom

Knife isn't a legal hunting weapon in OHIO. ODNR will confiscate your deer!





BBD1984 said:


> Get your knife... go hand 2 hand... just make sure your running a camera... it will be viral before sun down!!![emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> Let's just hope he doesn't puke and rally! I'll be waiting on pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ahhhhh that was cute

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Knife isn't a legal hunting weapon in OHIO. ODNR will confiscate your deer!


Great point! That's why I probably would have preferred the Chinese scissors chokehold if it was me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

Wow! I left my phone in the truck tonight, and missed all the entertainment! [emoji1787]

Had a young 8 point directly under my stand 15 minutes before last light. He walked off down wind. I grunted, and he came right back to 10 yards but winded me and took off. Then, climbing down, something came crashing through the woods upwind... unfortunately too dark to see at that point.

Seneca county. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vhntr1965

ohiobucks said:


> I decided to back out and go after him in the morning. Figured I'd make less noise leaving when it was still light with a little wind. Plus, I don't want to be in the dark woods with a pissed off, wounded Buck Norris nearby...
> 
> I'll be in there first thing in the AM, hoping he's laying dead right where I left him.


Good luck in the morning,looking forward to the picture.


----------



## WEEGEE

let me catch up
nice buck for sure mature big boy.
if that guy goes after his deer ,in the morning and that deer comes up out of the ground driving a dodge CHUCK he will be toast.

i feel sorry for some of you after watching the crowd I've seen the last two days!
nothing big yet (130),but 6-8 bucks 10 times a day new one each day.20-30 yearlings crawling everywhere.
now you tell me just what's going on???????


----------



## z7hunter11

WEEGEE said:


> let me catch up
> nice buck for sure mature big boy.
> if that guy goes after his deer ,in the morning and that deer comes up out of the ground driving a dodge CHUCK he will be toast.
> 
> i feel sorry for some of you after watching the crowd I've seen the last two days!
> nothing big yet (130),but 6-8 bucks 10 times a day new one each day.20-30 yearlings crawling everywhere.
> now you tell me just what's going on???????


Wow, sounds fun! What county?


----------



## WEEGEE

private ground Hardin co.
tell me, if you guys can, just exactly what i'm seeing,and why?


----------



## corybrown50

Dudes!(and dudettes if applicable).....miss a day miss a lot!

Nice bucks all around!

Looking forward to seeing Buck Norris in the morning! 

Ok....I'm questioning my next hunt....
Hunt the stand in the woods with less than ideal wind that I've seen the buck I want....or....hunt the blind with perfect wind on the food trail field edge? 

I can't make up my mind.....excited to go where I know they were, scared to get busted and okay with possible doe meat from blind.....if it was January I'd go to the blind, but rut got me messed up too I guess....

Stand has wind blowing up hill but away from where they come in from, but my only entry is down hill.....blind is perfect entry and sit.....

Thoughts?

Cory


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

WEEGEE said:


> private ground Hardin co.
> tell me, if you guys can, just exactly what i'm seeing,and why?


Sounds like us in Richland. My buddy sat this evening as well and saw his record low number of bucks for the past 2 weeks of hunting — only 5 bucks total for his evening and morning sit. We have only seen 1 solid buck so far. He said today that all of the bucks he saw today were cruising, but their heads were up, not with their noses on the ground. 

Sitting the morning (if I set my alarms right) so hopefully it picks up a bit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

hdrking2003 said:


> Man, you guys put em down ever year! Nice job!!


Thank you! We have these few farms we hunt figured out for the most part.


----------



## mtn3531

WEEGEE said:


> private ground Hardin co.
> tell me, if you guys can, just exactly what i'm seeing,and why?


Until it has been confirmed that Buck Norris is dead, the other mature bucks are laying low. Once the recovery is made in the morning, you'll see shooters coming out of the wood work [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BoonerorBust

I shot a deer this afternoon at 230 and I believe I hit the shoulder. No blood for 40 yds. I then had decent blood and I think he bedded down at one point. I went 250 yds and this blood just seems to stop out of nowhere and I backed out. Never found my arrow. It looks like bubbles in this blood. Maybe I got 1 lung. Needless to say I’m bummed.


----------



## 70641

Very slow here in Tusc. I hunted a thicket all day yesterday from dark to dark and didn't see a deer. For some reason this year the deer aren't using the thickets at all.. Today changing plans. Hunting the woods around the white oaks and near some thickets.. They must be in Lockdown but they say the best time to be in a tree all day is Nov. 7, 8, 9... Time will tell.. I truly think the week of the 12th. up to Thanksgiving is going to be the best time... Time will tell...


----------



## The Phantom

Didn't make it out yesterday.
Headed to Licking county in a few minutes.
Hope they got the corn off yesterday.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

shippychippy said:


> Very slow here in Tusc. I hunted a thicket all day yesterday from dark to dark and didn't see a deer. For some reason this year the deer aren't using the thickets at all.. Today changing plans. Hunting the woods around the white oaks and near some thickets.. They must be in Lockdown but they say the best time to be in a tree all day is Nov. 7, 8, 9... Time will tell.. I truly think the week of the 12th. up to Thanksgiving is going to be the best time... Time will tell...


Hope the change in strategy works for ya brother!


----------



## RH1

shippychippy said:


> Very slow here in Tusc. I hunted a thicket all day yesterday from dark to dark and didn't see a deer. For some reason this year the deer aren't using the thickets at all.. Today changing plans. Hunting the woods around the white oaks and near some thickets.. They must be in Lockdown but they say the best time to be in a tree all day is Nov. 7, 8, 9... Time will tell.. I truly think the week of the 12th. up to Thanksgiving is going to be the best time... Time will tell...


I agree 100%. Very slow in tuscarawas county.
I sat all day yesterday and saw 2 young bucks.
Im doing the opposite tho, I'm getting into a thicket today and leaving the hardwoods


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Didn't make it out yesterday.
> Headed to Licking county in a few minutes.
> Hope they got the corn off yesterday.


Good luck Phantom, and everyone else headed out today. I’m headed to a farm just outside of Gambier in just a bit. Still had some corn up, but I’ll be in a small wood lot right in between two fields of that standing corn. First sit of the year in this stand(hung it Monday) so fingers crossed.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Good luck this morning! En route to Richland county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

Beautiful morning to be in a tree.


----------



## MJP73

Dang near hit two decent bucks this morning on my way to work at around 0530. Both looked like they were on a mission. Thank god the horn turned one around and the other was further out in front of me. I did see one deer that wasn't as lucky, couldn't tell what it was. Vacation starts after tomorrow. Ten days to draw some blood and looks like the weather is going to pretty dang good. Good luck to all you guys and be safe!!


----------



## hdrking2003

woobagooba said:


> Beautiful morning to be in a tree.


Picture perfect! Nice n Frost with a NW wind!!


----------



## RH1

What a perfect morning..


----------



## Tbass3574

They’re moving, already had a nice 8 out in front of me


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

They are moving. Rattled in a 4 point, another small buck was chasing a second ago about 100 yards away, two more deer went blazing by


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Love this chit!!


----------



## z7master167

Beautiful sunrise to see no deer.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Buck Norris must be dead! Just need those pictures to confirm.......

Cory


----------



## Tbass3574

Heavy 6 right after daylight


----------



## corybrown50

Tbass3574 said:


> Heavy 6 right after daylight


Nice! 

Cory


----------



## urbaniam

Had a piebald doe walk by just after daylight. Pretty cool! Never seen one in the wild

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Inside corner of a brean field along a creek bottom! C’mon big boys!


----------



## hdrking2003

Tbass3574 said:


> Heavy 6 right after daylight


Stud 6!! Gotta love those quick mornings! lol


----------



## Tim/OH

Tbass3574 said:


> Heavy 6 right after daylight


 Congratulations...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m at work right now but will be in the stand this afternoon 


Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

Tbass3574 said:


> Heavy 6 right after daylight


You don't see too many of Nice 6 points. Nice buck bro

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

urbaniam said:


> Had a piebald doe walk by just after daylight. Pretty cool! Never seen one in the wild
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Why didn't you take her? 

Cory


----------



## RH1

Good job! Thats a cool deer


----------



## urbaniam

corybrown50 said:


> Why didn't you take her?
> 
> Cory


Never had a good shot on her. She was beautiful tho.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

urbaniam said:


> Never had a good shot on her. She was beautiful tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


[emoji106]

Cory


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Great buck Tbass!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Waiting on a doe and got a beautiful look at a 3 year old stud that is on the pass list. Just hope he goes home and stops this foolishness.


----------



## woobagooba

Tbass3574 said:


> Heavy 6 right after daylight


That guy is thick


----------



## ohiobucks

He moved another 20 yards, but he was dead last night. Shot was a little further back than I pictured, but caught liver and the back of the off side lung. Sure, a little ground shrinkage, but I'm very happy with him.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

ohiobucks said:


> He moved another 20 yards, but he was dead last night. Shot was a little further back than I pictured, but caught liver and the back of the off side lung. Sure, a little ground shrinkage, but I'm very happy with him.


Awesome, great work!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ohiobucks said:


> He moved another 20 yards, but he was dead last night. Shot was a little further back than I pictured, but caught liver and the back of the off side lung. Sure, a little ground shrinkage, but I'm very happy with him.


Congrats my friend!


----------



## RH1

Nice job, congratulations


----------



## Tbass3574

Thanks guys just for him dragged out









Congrats on recovering him Ohiobucks


----------



## corybrown50

The beast is dead, the beast is dead, long live the beast Buck Norris! Congratulations brother 

Cory


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations Ohiobucks! Great patience on a really nice buck


----------



## hdrking2003

Way to go Tom, happy for you buddy!!


----------



## tOSU

Good job Ohiobucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

Congratulations guys on all your successes so far. I haven't posted a little over a week. Been hunting hard trying to make it happen. Things this year just haven't fallen into place as they have normally in the past. Two days in a row last week I had seen a 140's 8 feeding just out of distance. Things changed quickly he must have gotten on a hot doe cause I haven't saw him since, and haven't had many other deer chasing since. I'm putting in the hours but haven't yet made it happen. I keep the positive mind set that everything happens for a reason a believe everyday could be the day. Will be back at it again this evening!


----------



## Hunter4Ever

Congrats to all who have scored and good luck to everyone still on the chase! Sat 6+ hours Sunday and nothing. On 4.5 hrs today in the same spot and plan to stay until at least 4. Nothing yet today. Major solunar period today between 12:30 and 3:30 pm. In a funnel which has produced as recently as 2016. A shooter will come through its just being here when he does. Yesterday at a different spot saw a giant ( at least 5.5 yr old 160”+) out in a cut bean field with a doe. She went TO him- it’s happening!


----------



## z7master167

Not a single deer this morning.. thought I had a plan put together based of activity last night.... I was wrong


----------



## hdrking2003

Half dozen does, two of which were being chased by a forky, all between 8:30 and 10am. Had a 100” ten cruise by behind me at about 11:30. Warming up my tootsies, then gonna head back in to a different stand about 150 yards to the south, on a different hillside.


----------



## vhntr1965

ohiobucks said:


> He moved another 20 yards, but he was dead last night. Shot was a little further back than I pictured, but caught liver and the back of the off side lung. Sure, a little ground shrinkage, but I'm very happy with him.


 Congrats beautiful dear glad you found it!


----------



## Darkvador

This morning was a fairly active morning. The only problem is my tree must be close to the elementary school. Nothing but youngsters.


----------



## tim1676

Just had my first chasing of the year...a doe came running through with a decent buck, probably a 2.5 yr old , trailing her. A little far out to get a shot, plus it was pretty fast, but cool none the less


----------



## Regohio

Those pictures got the blood flowing…Thanks! Headed to stand in an hour!


----------



## cgs1967

Slow this morning in Guernsey county.


----------



## woobagooba

3 bucks, 6 does for the morning.

Had a kind of funny thing happen. Saw a doe moving down a brushy fence line watching across the brush, then I noticed a small buck pacing her on the other side. She sped up he sped up, she stopped and he stopped and stared at her, she reversed direction he reversed. It was like watching a linebacker stalk a quarterback. Eventually she broke for the sideline and he chased after.


----------



## RH1

Pretty good morning for me. Saw 7 does and 2 small bucks. Both bucks were chasing a doe. 
I sat till one and made a stand switch to a creek bottom that we have pictures of a couple good ones


----------



## backstrap75

Slow morning, three doe, no bucks. Lots of runs and scrapes popping up, with some decent ones on camera.


----------



## RH1

Just had this buck at 10yds. Man he was on a mission


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Just had this buck at 10yds. Man he was on a mission
> View attachment 6646771
> 
> View attachment 6646773


Oh yeah, well I just had this on my hand. Lol. Man, I HATE ticks!


----------



## RH1

I hate those friggin things..


----------



## holterross

6 dies this morning no bucks in tow. Got back in at 1230 had a button come through at 140 and a 120ish 9 at 230. Should be a good evening. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I hate those friggin things..


Feel like they’re all over me now. Must be what a crack head feels like.


----------



## z7master167

Water went over boots in creek... got to the top of the hill and realized i forgot my drink in the truck, get to the stand and wind is blowing completely different direction then on the other side of the hill.... ahhhhhh gonna be a good evening


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Feel like they’re all over me now. Must be what a crack head feels like.


Ya no kidding. They were bad on our place last year but I sprayed everything before season this year and haven't seen any


----------



## palmatedbuck04

RH1 said:


> Just had this buck at 10yds. Man he was on a mission
> View attachment 6646771
> 
> View attachment 6646773


Nice pass!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

In the secret spot,miles from any cornpile,hunting from the ground dont like doing this but got out late didnt want to make a bunch of noise climbing


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> In the secret spot,miles from any cornpile,hunting from the ground dont like doing this but got out late didnt want to make a bunch of noise climbing


Up close and personal, I like it! Good luck man


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> Up close and personal, I like it! Good luck man


Right back at ya brother!


----------



## Tim/OH

I got does everywhere around me but no bucks smdh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> He moved another 20 yards, but he was dead last night. Shot was a little further back than I pictured, but caught liver and the back of the off side lung. Sure, a little ground shrinkage, but I'm very happy with him.


Congrats glad you found him


Tim


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Oh yeah, well I just had this on my hand. Lol. Man, I HATE ticks!



My brother in law shot a doe here this morning and when we got back from getting it I had one on me. Had one on me yesterday as well when I came out of our pasture.


----------



## mtn3531

I feel safer knowing Buck Norris isn't waiting on me. Jumped one on the way in earlier, it's been an adventure so far today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

5 does no bucks so far....

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I got does everywhere around me but no bucks smdh
> 
> 
> Tim


Same here Tim. Even a mama with youngins, which is kinda discouraging, but the big boys have got to be out here somewhere.


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Pretty good morning for me. Saw 7 does and 2 small bucks. Both bucks were chasing a doe.
> I sat till one and made a stand switch to a creek bottom that we have pictures of a couple good ones
> View attachment 6646757


 Good solid buck right there....he looks old at least 4.5 wouldn’t be surprise if he was 5


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Same here Tim. Even a mama with youngins, which is kinda discouraging, but the big boys have got to be out here somewhere.


 That somewhere is not where you and I are at right now lol


Tim


----------



## z7master167

Tim/OH said:


> That somewhere is not where you and I are at right now lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Not here either


----------



## Tim/OH

A big buck got hit right down the street from me...the car/truck tore him up gd...crazy mass and a big body

Tim


----------



## hoytman09

Soooooo close. Just had the one I was after at 40 yards. Thought it was going to happen. He was on the trail that goes 20 yards past the stand. Headed a different direction after hitting a scrape. Winds a like funky but he never acted spooked. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

hoytman09 said:


> Soooooo close. Just had the one I was after at 40 yards. Thought it was going to happen. He was on the trail that goes 20 yards past the stand. Headed a different direction after hitting a scrape. Winds a like funky but he never acted spooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn man...that stinks.....
I fight in my mind running a drag of estrous everywhere around me and wondering how much scent I would give off if I did.......

Cory


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> Not here either


 Something gotta shake soon because we are running out of daylight


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Something gotta shake soon because we are running out of daylight
> 
> 
> Tim


I predict about the time I get halfway down the ladder.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hoytman09 said:


> Soooooo close. Just had the one I was after at 40 yards. Thought it was going to happen. He was on the trail that goes 20 yards past the stand. Headed a different direction after hitting a scrape. Winds a like funky but he never acted spooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That’s gd he didn’t spook...good luck he a awesome buck for sure


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> I predict about the time I get halfway down the ladder.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Then that means you would have to do the fireman slide the rest of the way down lol


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

At full draw screaming like a banshee. That freezes them in their tracks lol


Tim/OH said:


> Then that means you would have to do the fireman slide the rest of the way down lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> If you're in the tree, listen close. If you're at work, stick your head out the door and listen close...I'll bet you all can hear that fat Knox county doe that is 150 yards from my tree blowing at everything...


Oh, reeeeaaaal effin funny Tom.  Sending your loud nostriled doe over to Gambier to make me chit my pants on the way out of the woods a few mins ago. You really got me good man, you can have her back now tho[emoji16]


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> That somewhere is not where you and I are at right now lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Heard that brother!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

A doe picked my fat azz off right at dark,i hate hunting on the ground


----------



## z7master167

Missed a humdinger this eve... all I'm going to say about it...


----------



## hdrking2003

z7master167 said:


> Missed a humdinger this eve... all I'm going to say about it...


Damn Z, you had yourself one hell of a night!


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Oh, reeeeaaaal effin funny Tom. Sending your loud nostriled doe over to Gambier to make me chit my pants on the way out of the woods a few mins ago. You really got me good man, you can have her back now tho[emoji16]


She needs to be ventilated...soon!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> She needs to be ventilated...soon!


Agreed!


----------



## Regohio

Well it was on tonight in Warren County…9 Bucks 11 Does…Had an encounter with a huge 10 point at 5:10. Well he is still in the woods…just a little smarter maybe!


----------



## RH1

z7master167 said:


> Missed a humdinger this eve... all I'm going to say about it...


That sucks man.. Let's here more!
I had a good morning but only saw 1 deer after 2pm


----------



## Hunter4Ever

woobagooba said:


> That guy is thick


That is one BIG houndog! He’s a great mature buck!


----------



## Schneeder

Watched a buck bust a doe out of her bed then proceed to make a rub. Not sure what size due to how far and tall the CRP was. A little bit later watched a decent buck just casually follow a doe while grunting. Seems he was locked down on her.


----------



## z7master167

RH1 said:


> That sucks man.. Let's here more!
> I had a good morning but only saw 1 deer after 2pm


Let's just say 6" to the left and it woulda been game over.... he came in behind me headed towards a natural spring at 30 yds... he caught my wind on the way and it went downhill from there... one if those "you already have him on the wall " scenarios


----------



## RH1

z7master167 said:


> Let's just say 6" to the left and it woulda been game over.... he came in behind me headed towards a natural spring at 30 yds... he caught my wind on the way and it went downhill from there... one if those "you already have him on the wall " scenarios


I've never had one on the wall before I shot!!


----------



## z7master167

RH1 said:


> I've never had one on the wall before I shot!!


Lol you know what I mean, everything was going textbook, you already have him dead before the shot even happens. Then blam he turns the page


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> At full draw screaming like a banshee. That freezes them in their tracks lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Only way to do lol 


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

z7master167 said:


> Let's just say 6" to the left and it woulda been game over.... he came in behind me headed towards a natural spring at 30 yds... he caught my wind on the way and it went downhill from there... one if those "you already have him on the wall " scenarios


That'll make a great plaque mount though lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

Well last night I had a buck of a lifetime give me a 10 yard shot and I blew it like you wouldn't believe.... I was in a tree from dark to dark and saw deer movement all day long. Had some encounters with some small bucks but nothing worth picking the bow up at. Then around 5:15 I picked up the doe estrus can and flipped it a couple of times and next thing I know he come charging in. I hurried and turned grabbed my bow, turned back around pulled back and there he was only 10 yards below me..One of the biggest bucks I've ever saw or had an opportunity at..I got him to stop, settled the pin 2" behind the shoulder then lowered and let the arrow fly. The sound I heard wasn't like hitting a deer but the ground. He ran down about 40 yards stopped which seamed forever and looked back up my way then walked off and all I could see with my binoculars was massive bone going through the woods..He was a true 170 class buck. Once I got down an retrieved my arrow from the ground I noticed a tiny amount of brown hair on the broad-head. The shaft and feathers was clean as a whistle.. I was never so sick in my life...I must have not aimed low enough and grazed the top of his back...I have a felling I'll never get another opportunity at him aging..Still on vacation till the 19th.but today its raining like crazy....What's your opinion? You thinks he'll still be in the area? I'm the only one hunting this property and it hasn't been hunted in 5 years....


----------



## RH1

Looks like the rain is going to be done at 2.
Should be a great evening in the stand

I think I will go shoot the new bowtechs this morning then go sit this evening


----------



## RH1

Shippy keep after him.
This time of year hes got one thing on his mind. 
Rain is stopping early afternoon, get back in there

I noticed we both said tuscarawas has been quiet but yesterday I saw a Lot of movement.
I'm hunting close to Bolivar, where about are you?


----------



## 70641

RH1 said:


> Shippy keep after him.
> This time of year hes got one thing on his mind.
> Rain is stopping early afternoon, get back in there
> 
> I noticed we both said tuscarawas has been quiet but yesterday I saw a Lot of movement.
> I'm hunting close to Bolivar, where about are you?


I'm hunting 2 locations 1 outside of Strasburg on my property and the new spot is south side of New Phili


----------



## RH1

shippychippy said:


> I'm hunting 2 locations 1 outside of Strasburg on my property and the new spot is south side of New Phili


We're close, if you kill that big one and need help.
I'm going to all American this morning to shoot the new bowtechs before I head out.
Funny we borh said it's been slow and we are just a few miles away from each other then both had similar action yesterday.


----------



## z7master167

Am I the only idiot out in the rain today? And I haven't seen a deer


----------



## RH1

z7master167 said:


> Am I the only idiot out in the rain today? And I haven't seen a deer


You said it we didn't!


----------



## RH1

z7master167 said:


> Am I the only idiot out in the rain today? And I haven't seen a deer


I know one thing,
This hot coffee and these biscuits n gravy sure are good


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I know one thing,
> This hot coffee and these biscuits n gravy sure are good


Same with these eggs n pork chops. I hate sitting out a morning during rutcation, but not as much as I hate sitting out in the cold rain. Was an easy decision for me at 5:15am. Good luck Z, you idiot. Lol, just kidding bro.

Hoping for good things this afternoon!!


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Same with these eggs n pork chops. I hate sitting out a morning during rutcation, but not as much as I hate sitting out in the cold rain. Was an easy decision for me at 5:15am. Good luck Z, you idiot. Lol, just kidding bro.
> 
> Hoping for good things this afternoon!!


Yep , I woke up heard the rain, Saw the sleet and crawled immediately back in bed


----------



## chris1309

Snowing pretty good...where are the deer???
Heard lots of coyotes close last night 😣


----------



## The Phantom

Thursday, Licking county

Hunted from the ground in the morning. Saw one lone fawn.

Changed spots around lunch.
Saw over a dozen slickheads from 2:30 on. One lone fawn, all others either two or three together.
Had a 4 point come through.
About 5:15 had a small 6 come by dragging a hind leg. Didn't have a shot or I would have taken him.

Had something in the standing corn announce to the whole county I was there at 5:35 so climbed down and left.


----------



## RH1

The Phantom said:


> Thursday, Licking county
> 
> Hunted from the ground in the morning. Saw one lone fawn.
> 
> Changed spots around lunch.
> Saw over a dozen slickheads from 2:30 on. One lone fawn, all others either two or three together.
> Had a 4 point come through.
> About 5:15 had a small 6 come by dragging a hind leg. Didn't have a shot or I would have taken him.
> 
> Had something in the standing corn announce to the whole county I was there at 5:35 so climbed down and left.


Ya we are still seeing groups of does and does with there fawns. Makes me think it hasn't really got into,full swing yet


----------



## dduff1

Hey there guys. Have been member for a few years but haven’t posted lately as my phone for some reason wouldn’t let me log in. I have been lurking from shadows reading all of your updates. As Rh1 states it has generally been pretty slow in T-County. Couple of chases last week but other than that the occasional cruiser. Passed couple 120-130 deer no big boys as of yet.


----------



## Regohio

I had the same results last night on a Big Boy…tough night if sleep!

Getting back after them around 2…he is still around I'm moving a few hundred yards away!

Good luck Navy Brother!!!

Air Force guy sends



RH1 said:


> Shippy keep after him.
> This time of year hes got one thing on his mind.
> Rain is stopping early afternoon, get back in there
> 
> I noticed we both said tuscarawas has been quiet but yesterday I saw a Lot of movement.
> I'm hunting close to Bolivar, where about are you?


----------



## Meat

shippychippy said:


> Well last night I had a buck of a lifetime give me a 10 yard shot and I blew it like you wouldn't believe.... I was in a tree from dark to dark and saw deer movement all day long. Had some encounters with some small bucks but nothing worth picking the bow up at. Then around 5:15 I picked up the doe estrus can and flipped it a couple of times and next thing I know he come charging in. I hurried and turned grabbed my bow, turned back around pulled back and there he was only 10 yards below me..One of the biggest bucks I've ever saw or had an opportunity at..I got him to stop, settled the pin 2" behind the shoulder then lowered and let the arrow fly. The sound I heard wasn't like hitting a deer but the ground. He ran down about 40 yards stopped which seamed forever and looked back up my way then walked off and all I could see with my binoculars was massive bone going through the woods..He was a true 170 class buck. Once I got down an retrieved my arrow from the ground I noticed a tiny amount of brown hair on the broad-head. The shaft and feathers was clean as a whistle.. I was never so sick in my life...I must have not aimed low enough and grazed the top of his back...I have a felling I'll never get another opportunity at him aging..Still on vacation till the 19th.but today its raining like crazy....What's your opinion? You thinks he'll still be in the area? I'm the only one hunting this property and it hasn't been hunted in 5 years....


On a Thursday, I sailed an arrow over a buck's back (thought he was 40, he was 30), he spooked a little and then walked off. On Saturday morning, he was dogging does and stopped to work a scrape and I was able to put him down that time. I would say you are fine, especially this time of year. 

Meat


----------



## mtn3531

Rain stopped early here in Preble. With that said, I wasn't getting out in it right at daylight when it was still dumping. In the stand now, saw 13 does on the way to the property, no bucks, but they're on their feet after the rain at least. I'll update as I get bored throughout the day lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Just got in my stand over the cut bean field, bumped one on the way in. Rain has stopped
Good luck boys


----------



## Gatorfan3

First time out in the stand this year yesterday evening. Pretty slow on my end of the woods till about 5. Only saw one small 8 with his nose to the ground running. Only things that came within shooting distance were two button bucks and a tiny doe. But brother in law on same property saw all kind of chasing across the fence in the thick stuff. Might try my luck tomorrow morning.


----------



## 70641

Well most defiantly it wasn't the bows fault..... Shot both my Prime Ion and Elite Energy 32 and even Robbin hooded with the Energy at 20 yards.... I just should have aimed lower, especially that the V-of the tree I'm hunting in is on top of a hill then it goes down hill from their and at 10 yards I should have aimed at the white hair on the lower belly area... we learn the hard way sometime but hopefully I'll get a 2nd chance at this brute.......


----------



## Matt G

so far nothing.. saw lone doe when parking at eve CRP. had 3 8pt bucks cruise by this strand last friday. got set up and a person set up a blind over looking cut between field on private.... probably doesn't realize he put it 20 yards from buck bedding.... debating if I am going to sit day since it still a punch point bucks does cruise
..

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

RH1 said:


> We're close, if you kill that big one and need help.
> I'm going to all American this morning to shoot the new bowtechs before I head out.
> Funny we both said it's been slow and we are just a few miles away from each other then both had similar action yesterday.


Funny.. I live almost right behind All American Outdoors.. I stop in now an then to say hello to Corey or to buy something.. I wish they was an Elite Dealer..


----------



## tOSU

shippychippy said:


> View attachment 6647523
> View attachment 6647525
> View attachment 6647527
> 
> Well most defiantly it wasn't the bows fault..... Shot both my Prime Ion and Elite Energy 32 and even Robbin hooded with the Energy at 20 yards.... I just should have aimed lower, especially that the V-of the tree I'm hunting in is on top of a hill then it goes down hill from their and at 10 yards I should have aimed at the white hair on the lower belly area... we learn the hard way sometime but hopefully I'll get a 2nd chance at this brute.......


Go & shoot from the same elevation as your stand & see if you hit the target.


----------



## Meat

I know this is off-topic, but I was looking at the HuntStand app last night and found 60 acres of state land that is surrounded by highway. I have tried reaching the ODNR over the phone, but keep having to hang up and get back to work before they get to my call. My question is, is this legally huntable public land? Thanks.

Meat


----------



## CarpCommander

shippychippy said:


> View attachment 6647523
> View attachment 6647525
> View attachment 6647527
> 
> Well most defiantly it wasn't the bows fault..... Shot both my Prime Ion and Elite Energy 32 and even Robbin hooded with the Energy at 20 yards.... I just should have aimed lower, especially that the V-of the tree I'm hunting in is on top of a hill then it goes down hill from their and at 10 yards I should have aimed at the white hair on the lower belly area... we learn the hard way sometime but hopefully I'll get a 2nd chance at this brute.......


It was just said, but I gotta strongly encourage the same advice. Shoot your bow, however it’s setup for hunting, at a target or leaf on the ground, right where that buck was standing. 

Maybe it’s just me, but my bow has never, ever ever ever hit high or low from a stand? I’ve always held right on target, shooting both eyes open, and I’ve seen my arrow always flies right to where I’m aiming. Regardless, I can’t see the arrow going THAT high for ya....but maybe I’m wrong? Try that and let us know.


----------



## Tim/OH

I feel like this evening is going to be good....all the rain has moved out

Will be in the stand by 345


Tim


----------



## z7master167

Meat said:


> I know this is off-topic, but I was looking at the HuntStand app last night and found 60 acres of state land that is surrounded by highway. I have tried reaching the ODNR over the phone, but keep having to hang up and get back to work before they get to my call. My question is, is this legally huntable public land? Thanks.
> 
> Meat


I would say yes


----------



## styxbb

West winds 10-15 MPH. Which stand is gonna get me a shooter? 1-5.


----------



## hdrking2003

styxbb said:


> West winds 10-15 MPH. Which stand is gonna get me a shooter? 1-5.
> View attachment 6647677


Hell, I can’t even pick the right stand for myself, let alone someone else! Lol


----------



## z7master167

Number 5


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

I probably would go 5, it gives you the best overlook of the field so in the case you don’t have good shots on the deer you will be able to have a more informed decision of what stand to sit in next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

4 inside corner and timber


----------



## RH1

shippychippy said:


> Funny.. I live almost right behind All American Outdoors.. I stop in now an then to say hello to Corey or to buy something.. I wish they was an Elite Dealer..


I've known Corey for about 10 yrs now. Be chase Turkey with the bows every spring.
I hate going there thoughts I always spend to much money.
Today was a new pair of Irish setters, cause they we're on sale and a new hunting pack. Yep,needed that to


----------



## RH1

shippychippy said:


> Funny.. I live almost right behind All American Outdoors.. I stop in now an then to say hello to Corey or to buy something.. I wish they was an Elite Dealer..


I've known Corey for about 10 yrs now. Be chase Turkey with the bows every spring.
I hate going there thoughts I always spend to much money.
Today was a new pair of Irish setters, cause they we're on sale and a new hunting pack. Yep,needed that to


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I've known Corey for about 10 yrs now. Be chase Turkey with the bows every spring.
> I hate going there thoughts I always spend to much money.
> Today was a new pair of Irish setters, cause they we're on sale and a new hunting pack. Yep,needed that to


Seems I “need” something every time I go into an outdoors store....even tho my wife tells me otherwise. Lol.


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Seems I “need” something every time I go into an outdoors store....even tho my wife tells me otherwise. Lol.


No kidding. I almost left with a new bow!


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> No kidding. I almost left with a new bow!


Better get some more blood on this one first, for sentimental value if nothing else.[emoji106]


----------



## mandrroofing

styxbb said:


> West winds 10-15 MPH. Which stand is gonna get me a shooter? 1-5.
> View attachment 6647677


Do you have any known bedding areas for dose on the map?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## styxbb

I would say North and East of #4. Tuesday hunted #4 and they came out south of #1. Wednesday flipped the script.


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Better get some more blood on this one first, for sentimental value if nothing else.[emoji106]


Good point


----------



## hdrking2003

Well the neighbors finally quit blowing the leaves, which they did for 2 effing hours, and All I can do is laugh now.....finally had a doe headed this way then out of nowhere, 2 beagles chase a cat right thru this area. No clue where they came from as the closest house in that direction is a 1/2 mile away. Cat didn’t think it was very funny tho. Lol


----------



## Tim/OH

Just got settled into the tree....


Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

Tim/OH said:


> Just got settled into the tree....
> 
> 
> Tim


Runnen a lil late?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m looking at my scoutlook app and all the buck sightings from last yr were after the 8th....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> Runnen a lil late?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Yeah that’s because of work....I clock out at 330 and pull into my spot around 345

Most of my hunts this yr will be evening time


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

On a side note I bumped 2 does walking in...


Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

Tim/OH said:


> Yeah that’s because of work....I clock out at 330 and pull into my spot around 345
> 
> Most of my hunts this yr will be evening time
> 
> 
> Tim


I really think we should get rid of daylight savings lol really sux by the time you have work it's almost dark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

Just got back from a scheduled 5 day hunt in Vinton Co. The rut is just now on. They are making scrapes and the big boys are starting to move. One of the five of us stuck a big 12 and waiting for the rain to pass to try to find him. Another guy shot a big 8 and couldn't find him. I shot at a big bodied old 5 year old right at dark and shot under him and the fourth of us 5 guys show at and missed a big chocolate racked 10! This next week should be awesome! I saw 7 different bucks in 3-1/2 days of hunting. A day and a half was lost due to pouring rain.


----------



## Tim/OH

A little windy out here...18 mph winds right now


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> I really think we should get rid of daylight savings lol really sux by the time you have work it's almost dark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Yeah I know tell me about it lol...


Tim


----------



## RH1

South Man said:


> Just got back from a scheduled 5 day hunt in Vinton Co. The rut is just now on. They are making scrapes and the big boys are starting to move. One of the five of us stuck a big 12 and waiting for the rain to pass to try to find him. Another guy shot a big 8 and couldn't find him. I shot at a big bodied old 5 year old right at dark and shot under him and the fourth of us 5 guys show at and missed a big chocolate racked 10! This next week should be awesome! I saw 7 different bucks in 3-1/2 days of hunting. A day and a half was lost due to pouring rain.


Sounds like you guys should have taken along a practice target


----------



## South Man

RH1 said:


> Sounds like you guys should have taken along a practice target


Yep maybe so! I am sure lots of missed shots out there! No matter how much you practice sometimes you miss. I hope my bud find the 12 he is sick!


----------



## styxbb

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> I probably would go 5, it gives you the best overlook of the field so in the case you don’t have good shots on the deer you will be able to have a more informed decision of what stand to sit in next time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the reasons you said go to 5, I went to 4. Better view of field. Nothing moving so far.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

South Man said:


> Yep maybe so! I am sure lots of missed shots out there! No matter how much you practice sometimes you miss. I hope my bud find the 12 he is sick!


I don't think he was talking about the misses. I think he's talking about 2 out of 5 wounded deer and haven't found them. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

South Man said:


> Yep maybe so! I am sure lots of missed shots out there! No matter how much you practice sometimes you miss. I hope my bud find the 12 he is sick!


I hope so to. No offense meant, I missed last season at 22yds.


----------



## RH1

The way my evening sits have been this year im not sure why I even bring arrows


----------



## mtn3531

I'm in a stand right now my cousin was in this morning. He saw 8 total, 5 bucks. I've seen about 10 squirrels. Thinking about hooking up a wind turbine to charge my phone


RH1 said:


> The way my evening sits have been this year im not sure why I even bring arrows


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

I've got whole branches blowing by me. I think one still had a squirrel on it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Just watched the news....weatherman says 25°tomorrow morning with 30mph wind gusts...feels like 8° to 9°....planned on hunting hard all weekend but might be sitting the morning out tomorrow.....lol


----------



## mandrroofing

onlyaspike said:


> Just watched the news....weatherman says 25°tomorrow morning with 30mph wind gusts...feels like 8° to 9°....planned on hunting hard all weekend but might be sitting the morning out tomorrow.....lol


Imo i would hunt. I've seen good movement in high winds during the rut before but you never know

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I've got whole branches blowing by me. I think one still had a squirrel on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lmao!!! Yeah the wind really did pick up late. After the cartoon dog n cat chase, I didn’t see anything until 4 does fed thru about 60 yards behind me right around last light. Not thrilled about tomorrow’s wind but I’m also not thrilled about missing anymore hunting due to the weather. Strap in y’all!!


----------



## deerslayer12345

onlyaspike said:


> Just watched the news....weatherman says 25°tomorrow morning with 30mph wind gusts...feels like 8° to 9°....planned on hunting hard all weekend but might be sitting the morning out tomorrow.....lol


Just checked the weather for Madison. 17 degrees at 7:00 with 20 mph winds and a realfeel of -5! [emoji44] It's gonna be a bit chilly here lol! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter4Ever

*Good 6 or maybe 7?*

Yea the cold is here. I have to work in the morning anyhow :-( Have had bad luck thus far. Deer coming by my stand nearly every morning except when I am there! This guy came by the day before I was in my stand 20 yds away. If he come back I may have to draw on him.. Looks a lot from the back like the big 6 Tbass3574 put down. What say you guys?


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Slowwww in Richland county this PM, between 2 guys sitting from 2-dark 1 buck and 3 does we seen....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Hunter4Ever said:


> Yea the cold is here. I have to work in the morning anyhow :-( Have had bad luck thus far. Deer coming by my stand nearly every morning except when I am there! This guy came by the day before I was in my stand 20 yds away. If he come back I may have to draw on him.. Looks a lot from the back like the big 6 Tbass3574 put down. What say you guys?


You know my vote! He needs some carbon


----------



## Hunter4Ever

Tbass3574 said:


> You know my vote! He needs some carbon


OK he is elected! Just hope he shows up again. I posted my schedule on the tree where the trail cam is so hopefully he reads it!


----------



## Remington441

RH1 said:


> South Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from a scheduled 5 day hunt in Vinton Co. The rut is just now on. They are making scrapes and the big boys are starting to move. One of the five of us stuck a big 12 and waiting for the rain to pass to try to find him. Another guy shot a big 8 and couldn't find him. I shot at a big bodied old 5 year old right at dark and shot under him and the fourth of us 5 guys show at and missed a big chocolate racked 10! This next week should be awesome! I saw 7 different bucks in 3-1/2 days of hunting. A day and a half was lost due to pouring rain.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys should have taken along a practice target
Click to expand...

Jesus.. some people shouldn’t be using archery equipment. And it sounds like this whole crew is “that people”..


----------



## z7master167

Didnt see squat this eve, came out a little early to check some fields.. seen roughly 35 in the fields and not a buck in sight


----------



## South Man

Remington441 said:


> Jesus.. some people shouldn’t be using archery equipment. And it sounds like this whole crew is “that people”..


Yeah thank you Mr. expert archer! I posted genuinely to discuss the rut and mentioned some misses and bad hits. My shot was right at dark and probably shouldn't have been taken but live and learn. I am not sure what happened with the other two but the guy I roomed with is sick for hitting the deer in the shoulder. I suppose that you have never missed a deer? Thanks for your input


----------



## RH1

1 doe tonight, I'm convinced the dnr netted all our deer and relocated them


----------



## RH1

1 doe tonight, I'm convinced the dnr netted all our deer and relocated them.
Weather for tuscarawas cnty is saying 15mph west winds and gusty to over 20.
I'm still going in the morning though. Maybe a early lunch break but I will be in The tree at daylight.
I would love to say you can't kill one from the couch but my girlfriend saw a shooter in our yard 2 morning ago!


----------



## Remington441

South Man said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. some people shouldn’t be using archery equipment. And it sounds like this whole crew is “that people”..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thank you Mr. expert archer! I posted genuinely to discuss the rut and mentioned some misses and bad hits. My shot was right at dark and probably shouldn't have been taken but live and learn. I am not sure what happened with the other two but the guy I roomed with is sick for hitting the deer in the shoulder. I suppose that you have never missed a deer? Thanks for your input
Click to expand...

Just by your post right there shows me what type of Hunter you are.. Sad...


----------



## RH1

Remington441 said:


> Just by your post right there shows me what type of Hunter you are.. Sad...


Have you said 1 positive thing to anyone about anything since joining AT?


----------



## Remington441

RH1 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just by your post right there shows me what type of Hunter you are.. Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you said 1 positive thing to anyone about anything since joining AT?
Click to expand...

Yes.. but it’s tougher when there are many so-called hunters posting..

Thanks for caring


----------



## RH1

Remington441 said:


> Yes.. but it’s tougher when there are many so-called hunters posting..
> 
> Thanks for caring


Gotcha, thanks for clearing that up for us


----------



## mandrroofing

RH1 said:


> Gotcha, thanks for clearing that up for us


Everyone misses,infact i missed a doe an hour before i shot this years 170ish buck.it happens to Alllll "so called hunters" [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

Well I went out this afternoon to my spot the south side of New Phili and when I was climbing the tree around 2 pm I had a nice shooter buck to my right around 60 yards so I was kinda stuck 3/4 the way up till he walked off. Once I was all settled in I tried to get him to come my way with no luck.. Then around 3 pm I saw a few more in the same area but again they wouldn't come my way.. After that I didn't see anything till I completed a rattling sequence, flipped the doe estrus can and gave a few grunts and within 2 min I had a beautiful high 130 class 10 point come up from the bottom and walked by me giving me a 25 yards shot... I let him walk by.. I'm hoping for the giant I missed yesterday, plus I'm on vacation all next week.. still time... Tomorrow giving its a break since there calling for winds to be 10-15 with gusts to 35-40 so I'll go to my land on french hill road and top off my 3 feeders, swap out batteries, put out new vita racks and check trail cams.... But now Sunday is going to be a perfect day to be in a tree.. cold and winds 3-5 mph..


----------



## hdrking2003

Remington441 said:


> Yes.. but it’s tougher when there are many so-called hunters posting..
> 
> Thanks for caring


I’m sure you have a full wall of trophies too, don’t you? Full freezer already too? That’s why you can be so condescending towards everyone else right? Perfection right? Actually, You seemed to be way more of a poser than an actual hunter yourself. Way more than anyone else on this forum. Everyone is a superstar on the Internet. Lil man syndrome at its finest.


----------



## Schneeder

Got stuck half way up my tree as a wonky racked buck came in and then a small doe. I'm pretty sure I was stuck on the side of that tree for 15 minutes waiting for them to move on. Saw another doe and buck which will be a shooter in another year or two.


----------



## Regohio

Nothing moved on our Farm Tonite! I'm sleeping in tomorrow Sunday and Monday look pretty promising.


----------



## Remington441

mandrroofing said:


> RH1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, thanks for clearing that up for us
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone misses,infact i missed a doe an hour before i shot this years 170ish buck.it happens to Alllll "so called hunters" [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Reading Comprehension is tough I see..


----------



## mtn3531

Remington441 said:


> Reading Comprehension is tough I see..


Obviously it is, because you quoted two different people in your post. That's ok champ, your mom will be yelling down the stairs in a minute when she finishes your grill cheese sandwich for ya. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Obviously it is, because you quoted two different people in your post. That's ok champ, your mom will be yelling down the stairs in a minute when she finishes your grill cheese sandwich for ya.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No crusts, and tomato soup too?? We all know that’s how the wee little lads like it.


----------



## Meat

z7master167 said:


> I would say yes


Finally found someone to sorta answer the question and it is a “no”. Apparently it is owned by ODOT and not the state per se. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

mtn3531 said:


> Obviously it is, because you quoted two different people in your post. That's ok champ, your mom will be yelling down the stairs in a minute when she finishes your grill cheese sandwich for ya.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hopefully she revokes his internet privileges.


----------



## The Phantom

*Laugh now...not then*

Licking County

Went out at 2:30 this afternoon. Had three small bucks (yearlings) within 60 yards of one of my stands. First one didn't see me, second one wasn't sure he saw me, third one saw me before I saw him.

Walked about 200 yards west to the stand I wanted.
Four o'clock small 6 point walked under my stand.
Four thirty, a different small 6 showed up. Grunted him to 50 yards. (Was watching him and 12 turkeys at the same time. Most I've see the last 2 years).
Five thirty decent 8 point shows up right where I want him, 10 yards away. Try pulling the bow back THREE times and can't. The third time he hears the arrow rattle and starts to look for the noise. I barked at him real loud to scare him off before he could see me. I think it worked, he sure took off.
Maybe I'm supposed to get a bigger one than him!

I think it was a combination of stiff muscles and restricted movement. I had my harness on over my coat instead of under the bibs. Kept the straps from moving as much as needed.

Won't be out in the morning.
Good luck to all who make it out.


----------



## WEEGEE

things have cooled down the last two days 1/2 the deer i usually see.
pulled right up to the blind and two does were laying right beside it.(no handicap parking too) pulled in, got inside and they were still only 20yrds. away.
only 2 little chucky bucks right at dark moving ,but not chasing.
this tells me the big boys are with the "hottest" does right in the middle of the sanctuary.
i believe it's going to be a few more days before some will break away. then i have a better chance of seeing a big boy off the reservation. still a lot of fawns crawling around and night time cams of big deer.


----------



## RH1

My god this wind is crazy. Anyone else headed out


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> My god this wind is crazy. Anyone else headed out


Yup, just got up after an amazing 4 hours sleep last night. Awesome. Gonna be a rough day. Would just call it off but meeting a couple buddies at my dads farm, and they can’t hunt there without me, sooooo looks like I’ll be in stealth mode in the tree today. I’m sure the wind will rock me to sleep.


----------



## 3d4me

yes sir on way been rough 
but i really like the weather gust instead of all day 
sat all day yesterday seen a lot of does and yearlings and small bucks
largest being 2 1/2 year 7 point


----------



## RH1

I'm headed to a creek bottom with a hill behind that's real thick bedding and is blocked from the west winds. My best hope is the deer head there to get out of the winds


----------



## hdrking2003

A lil snow is flying in Mount Vernon


----------



## South Man

Remington441 said:


> Just by your post right there shows me what type of Hunter you are.. Sad...


Plenty and been hunting for many years. First of all I wasn't the one bad mouthing another group of hunters for missing. I'm 55 years old and simply following this thread because I enjoy hunting Ohio and the friendships I've made while there. I'm not trying to argue with you or debate you -in fact you are the one bashing! We are hunters and occasionally we miss and this time some of us did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

South Man said:


> Plenty and been hunting for many years. First of all I wasn't the one bad mouthing another group of hunters for missing. I'm 55 years old and simply following this thread because I enjoy hunting Ohio and the friendships I've made while there. I'm not trying to argue with you or debate you -in fact you are the one bashing! We are hunters and occasionally we miss and this time some of us did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't let him bother you..
He has done nothing since joining AT but start arguments and crap talk people.
When his mommy finds out what he's been doing he's going to be grounded from the computer anyway..
Norman, come see mother Norman


----------



## holterross

Winds not to bad here in Athens hoping it stays like this for a few hours.. watched two three year olds go at it last night which was pretty exciting .. most the mature bucks have dropped off the map guessing they are holed up with ladies right now. Good luck to anyone braving the wind and cold this morning.. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher

Not much happened yesterday morning. Last night I saw 8 bucks on a food source. 2 were cruising, the others were not. 1 buck may have gone 15. The rest added together might make 125"

Lot of lone fawns, which means I was in the wrong place


----------



## styxbb

Driven 80 miles this morning, haven't seen a single deer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## titan-chaser

Yesterday.... lI hunted an inside corner, also a pinch point, down wind from two bedding areas, on the outside of the corner there is standing corn.. I didn't see a single deer... weird.. the night before I saw a buck, too dark to tell what he was... chasing does in a soybean field which borders the corn field. Not sure if all this uncut ag is helping or hurting. good luck... heading out this afternoon, changing strategies...gotta try something diff. The area i'm hunting has given up many deer over the years to my arrow. It is usually later in Nov though, so I'm not too concerned. Good luck out there, we still have lots of time fellow archers.


----------



## holterross

That sums up the first hour in the stand for me this morning lol nothing moving yet


styxbb said:


> Driven 80 miles this morning, haven't seen a single deer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## titan-chaser

styxbb said:


> Driven 80 miles this morning, haven't seen a single deer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Where have you been driving? I drove up route 77 the other day, and all I saw was a single doe in field.. could have been a decoy, lol


----------



## 70641

To all you that's out their this morning battling the winds good luck. Hope you all can connect on a GIANT.... I'll be back out at it tomorrow morning for sure with the winds at 4 MPH....


----------



## z7hunter11

Man it’s tough passing on a 130 ish 9 when your season has gotten off as slow as mine. 
Hoping patience pays off.


----------



## Hower08

Public land on the ground had a doe go by first light hoping a big boy comes through. Listening to the Woodies peeping behind me. Glad I'm not 20' up getting the not beat out of me by the wind


----------



## South Man

Good luck to everyone this fine cold windy morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

*Question for you all..*. Has anybody ever used a doe decoy in the woods? I know in open fields they work but inside the woods I'm not to sure on.... I know the bucks will always circle down wind and I'm afraid that if they circle then I wont be able to get a shot due to tree limbs... Whats your thoughts on this?????????


----------



## Hower08

Public land on the ground had a doe go by first light hoping a big boy comes through. Listening to the Woodies peeping behind me. Glad I'm not 20' up getting the snot beat out of me by the wind


----------



## RH1

Just had a real good one in but couldn't get a shot off.
He may have caught a little of my wind. He jumped back across the creek and walked up the hill where he came from.


----------



## corybrown50

No wind here outside Cincinnati....lots of hooting this morning which is usually a good sign (I have trained owls you know) but nothing yet.....didn't even have any rattling this morning which is a change over the last 3 weeks....GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!![emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662]

Cory


----------



## mtn3531

corybrown50 said:


> No wind here outside Cincinnati....lots of hooting this morning which is usually a good sign (I have trained owls you know) but nothing yet.....didn't even have any rattling this morning which is a change over the last 3 weeks....GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!![emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662]
> 
> Cory


Ha, I'm not that far from Cinci and the wind is brutal lol. Saw two does this morning, about to do some stand maintenance and get prepped for this evening and tomorrow when the winds finally die down a bit. Checked cards and had a good buck in front of the camera yesterday morning about 720, of course I was in a stand on the other side of the property. Go figure. Good luck to everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Any fellow Marines in this thread? Happy 243rd Birthday devils! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hoping for a first sit Tuesday. Great bucks to those who have connected, gl to all. Meigs Co.


----------



## holterross

Had a cool encounter with a bobcat this morning. He chased a squirrel up the tree.. two small bucks all after the sun peaked over the trees..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

mtn3531 said:


> Ha, I'm not that far from Cinci and the wind is brutal lol. Saw two does this morning, about to do some stand maintenance and get prepped for this evening and tomorrow when the winds finally die down a bit. Checked cards and had a good buck in front of the camera yesterday morning about 720, of course I was in a stand on the other side of the property. Go figure. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm by Rumpke....and I spoke too soon...picked up a bit, not horrible though 

Cory


----------



## whitetail3131

Happy Birthday. Semper Fi


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

mtn3531 said:


> Any fellow Marines in this thread? Happy 243rd Birthday devils!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes sir, Happy Birthday brother.


----------



## styxbb

titan-chaser said:


> Where have you been driving? I drove up route 77 the other day, and all I saw was a single doe in field.. could have been a decoy, lol


Sandusky to Columbus. Rt. 4 to 23.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BdaBuck

Happy Birthday Devil Dogs. Semper Fi


----------



## tdurb1327

One small buck at 8am and a big doe come trotting by at 8:45. Was hoping a big buck would be chasing. Winds are crazy. Thank god for my boot blankets ! Columbiana County public in the hills. Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Soooo..... I'll be THAT GUY


OH! [emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458]

Cory


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I-o


----------



## deerslayer12345

Well I hate to be that guy but just shot a buck and didn't make a great shot. It all happened very quickly I saw a shooter step out at 50 yards and he was closing the distance quick. He was at 25 when I shot quartering to and angled down some. I hit him a little lower behind the shoulder than I liked but he ran off and had no idea I was there. 45 min later I saw him walk out the other side of a bedding area bout 100 yd from me. The exit was in the middle of his body lengthwise and an 2 in below the brown and white line. He ended up goin down a fenceline a doe had gone down and trotted along like he was fine. Last place I saw him he had gone approx .6 miles. Here's approx where I hit him. Do you guys think it's a fatal hit?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

deerslayer12345 said:


> Well I hate to be that guy but just shot a buck and didn't make a great shot. It all happened very quickly I saw a shooter step out at 50 yards and he was closing the distance quick. He was at 25 when I shot quartering to and angled down some. I hit him a little lower behind the shoulder than I liked but he ran off and had no idea I was there. 45 min later I saw him walk out the other side of a bedding area bout 100 yd from me. The exit was in the middle of his body lengthwise and an 2 in below the brown and white line. He ended up goin down a fenceline a doe had gone down and trotted along like he was fine. Last place I saw him he had gone approx .6 miles. Here's approx where I hit him. Do you guys think it's a fatal hit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sounds like one I hit 2 years ago... but I didn't push him... he died about 300 yds where I hit him...I let him sit about 12 hours... hope that helps....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Angling back and down from there? Probably not, but follow up in a couple hours to make sure


deerslayer12345 said:


> Well I hate to be that guy but just shot a buck and didn't make a great shot. It all happened very quickly I saw a shooter step out at 50 yards and he was closing the distance quick. He was at 25 when I shot quartering to and angled down some. I hit him a little lower behind the shoulder than I liked but he ran off and had no idea I was there. 45 min later I saw him walk out the other side of a bedding area bout 100 yd from me. The exit was in the middle of his body lengthwise and an 2 in below the brown and white line. He ended up goin down a fenceline a doe had gone down and trotted along like he was fine. Last place I saw him he had gone approx .6 miles. Here's approx where I hit him. Do you guys think it's a fatal hit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

You may have caught the back of one lung. If you're lucky you would have clipped an artery. From the way you described him running around he's not hurting too bad

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer12345

I plan on waiting a couple hours and then checking out where I last saw him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Lots of action this,morning.
1st deer was a big shooter that,never offered a good shot. Saw 3 other bucks, one borderline shooter.
All deer were after does


----------



## brwnsfan1

One spike and 50 hens. Harrison Co. Scio


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

corybrown50 said:


> Soooo..... I'll be THAT GUY
> 
> 
> OH! [emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458]
> 
> Cory


Sooooooo...I’ll be the OTHER guy, go blue!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

The old man saw 0 deer today and my other buddy on the property saw 15 deer...no shooters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

I-O. !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Remington441

deerslayer12345 said:


> Well I hate to be that guy but just shot a buck and didn't make a great shot. It all happened very quickly I saw a shooter step out at 50 yards and he was closing the distance quick. He was at 25 when I shot quartering to and angled down some. I hit him a little lower behind the shoulder than I liked but he ran off and had no idea I was there. 45 min later I saw him walk out the other side of a bedding area bout 100 yd from me. The exit was in the middle of his body lengthwise and an 2 in below the brown and white line. He ended up goin down a fenceline a doe had gone down and trotted along like he was fine. Last place I saw him he had gone approx .6 miles. Here's approx where I hit him. Do you guys think it's a fatal hit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Poor decision to shoot.. another wounded animal suffering because of hunters needing to fill a tag.. pathetic


----------



## corybrown50

Well.....to make anyone who misses today feel better....had my target beast at 40 yards following 2 does....went slightly off the path they followed and I had to rush to compensate....here's the result....yep....arrow in the tree.....I'm heartbroken.....only positive is he didn't even spook









Cory


----------



## hdrking2003

Ahhhh, you just reminded me how convenient the ignore button is to use. Thanks!


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

hdrking2003 said:


> Ahhhh, you just reminded me how convenient the ignore button is to use. Thanks!


Hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Had a bug one after a doe at 1130 he was roaring at her and chased her across the holler plum outta sight. Just my luck


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

RH1 said:


> My god this wind is crazy. Anyone else headed out


I had to come down, the 20mph winds just too much for me. One small buck on his own is all I saw all day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Rough year, first time ever I’ve ever missed two shooter bucks within the week. One day left of early archery and hope I recover. One tree branch and one jumped the string. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

holterross said:


> That sums up the first hour in the stand for me this morning lol nothing moving yet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


So your telling me you dont have a stud buck tied up out back this year???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

chief razor said:


> So your telling me you dont have a stud buck tied up out back this year????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not this year... 130 is the biggest I have seen... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Ahhhh, you just reminded me how convenient the ignore button is to use. Thanks!


Ya no kidding


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams county. Went out this morning to scout a new place I got permission on. Looking at this place on the map and knowing what I've seen driving in that area you would have thought it would it be tore up in deer sign. Nope. Can't for the life of me figure it out. 

Ordered new obsession fx6 last night. In a tree now. One elderly guy out for a woods walk. No deer yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

holterross said:


> Not this year... 130 is the biggest I have seen...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Work is really getting in the way of my hunting this year. I would probably take the bow off the hook for a 130...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

I swear I can’t walk in to my stand on this property without running into does. Not a bad problem to have I suppose. Lol but I’ve seen every buck on this property except the shooters I’m after from the stand. 

After this weekend I won’t be able to get back out till thanksgiving.


----------



## South Man

These two came from Meigs Co










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

View attachment 6648765


My 9pt on 11/7at 3:25pm and my buddies 10 pt. Shot on 11/7 at 7:21am. This was my buddies first ohio buck and largest buck todate. He was so oumped to have it all come together. Both bucks were out cruising.


----------



## IClark

Been a good week for me. Kinda frustrating on this past monday night I shot a button buck at last light thinking it was a doe. I redeemed myself Thursday morning down at my bro-in-laws farm with a medium sized doe. Been a good year overall for me. I wish I coulda taken one of my target bucks but I'll be happy with the buck I shot and the full freezer!


----------



## Tim/OH

Only thing I’ve seen so far were the does that I jumped when I walked in


Tim


----------



## deerslayer12345

Well just saw the buck I hit this morning. He's bedded about 100 yds from and appears to be fine. He was a little stiff legged but it's been 9 hrs and over a mile he's gone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Button buck = antlerless deer*

Go get your target buck.


WHAT IS AN ANTLERLESS DEER?
Antlerless deer include deer without antlers, and deer with antlers less than 3 inches in length.
Antlered deer are deer with at least one antler 3 inches or longer in length.







IClark said:


> Been a good week for me. Kinda frustrating on this past monday night I shot a button buck at last light thinking it was a doe. I redeemed myself Thursday morning down at my bro-in-laws farm with a medium sized doe. Been a good year overall for me. I wish I coulda taken one of my target bucks but I'll be happy with the buck I shot and the full freezer!


----------



## RH1

1 small buck, a doe with 2 yearlings this evening
Man what a cold day


----------



## The Phantom

*Mount Vernon about 5 PM*

Saw 8 does on Yauger Rd.
Saw 3 does in the cut cornfield by the bowling alley.
Saw 4 does east of 13 and 8 deer, (mostly does, couldn't tell if there were any bucks), west of Rangeline Road at the same time, (all in cut cornfields).
Saw 3 does in cut bean field at Sycamore Road.

My daughter showed me a picture she took of a 10 point locked down with a doe this morning in her woods.


----------



## z7master167

4 does and a spike this eve


----------



## tim1676

Day over a creek crossing from 1:00 to dark, didn’t see any deer


----------



## Jnelly89

Lorain county

Have not seen a shooter since nov 3rd. Small bucks and yearling does.Big ones will be breaking away and looking for other hot does tomorrow! Hopefully. Good luck guys


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Taking my son out for his first hunt in the morning. He's excited, but I'm more excited and been looking forward to this for years. Hoping we see some deer and him getting a shot would be icing on the cake. But just being in a stand together watching the sunrise will be great. Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Taking my son out for his first hunt in the morning. He's excited, but I'm more excited and been looking forward to this for years. Hoping we see some deer and him getting a shot would be icing on the cake. But just being in a stand together watching the sunrise will be great. Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


 That’s cool man...good luck to your son


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

So I ended up seeing nothing....


Tim


----------



## backstrap75

Starting to chase where I hunt, I think any day and it will kick off.


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Seems like the big boys were getting shot Halloween week and the week before. My nephew and I have been out since the 3rd on all day sits and he has seen zero shooters and the shooter that I have seen have locked down with a doe. His buddies father owns a butcher shop and told him that is when all the big bucks have been brought into the shop. We have five known shooters on the property and you would think one would not be on lock down. I have been hunting the heavy stuff until 2 then hit the food plots in the afternoon. I been seeing a lot of fawns by themselves which tells me mom is locked down with one of the big boys just getting a little frustrating. I am off next week also so hopefully the shooters get looking again.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Tim/OH said:


> That’s cool man...good luck to your son
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim!


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow has to be the day…Get Em Buckeyes!


----------



## hdrking2003

Bunch of spikes, forkys and basket racks in SE Knox all day today. All on the prowl. Only does were a mama with 2 babies. Brrrrrr, was it cold this morning! Back at it in the morning.


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> Go get your target buck.
> 
> 
> WHAT IS AN ANTLERLESS DEER?
> Antlerless deer include deer without antlers, and deer with antlers less than 3 inches in length.
> Antlered deer are deer with at least one antler 3 inches or longer in length.


You misunderstood my post or maybe I wasn't very clear I guess. I have already shot a nice 8 point buck this year as well as the other two I mentioned I got this week. I did say I shot a buck. Just wasn't one of my target deer. I have posted pics earlier in the this thread. I know a button buck is an antlerless deer. :wink:


----------



## Mao

Coshocton County
7 hours on stand today. 3 bucks. Biggest was a 120” 8 that was seeking. One buddy rattled in 3 bucks this evening. Big one spooked when he made a noise to try and stop him at 20 yards to shoot him. 140+ he said. Another buddy had a 150” chasing a doe hard that he couldn’t get shot at.


----------



## BBD1984

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Taking my son out for his first hunt in the morning. He's excited, but I'm more excited and been looking forward to this for years. Hoping we see some deer and him getting a shot would be icing on the cake. But just being in a stand together watching the sunrise will be great. Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


That's awesome. My lil man (7 yrs old) will be out on his 1st deer hunt next Saturday(xbow) ,,,, pending a good outcome with parent/teacher conference

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Slow day for me today. 1 doe at first light then had a 7 pt I've passed a few times this season come by around 300 or so. Tomorrow should be on fire,cold clear calm


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> That's awesome. My lil man (7 yrs old) will be out on his 1st deer hunt next Saturday(xbow) ,,,, pending a good outcome with parent/teacher conference
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just make sure you guys have your orange on, as next weekend is youth gun. Good luck to him on the school end and the hunting end.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Just make sure you guys have your orange on, as next weekend is youth gun. Good luck to him on the school end and the hunting end.


Yes sir... that's the plan. Thanks!



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Had an eventful sit tonight. 4 different bucks and 10+ does. Watched all 4 bucks chase does around tonight grunting and causing a ruckus. It's definitely happening in my part currently. Unfortunately one of them didn't stick around long enough for me to determine if he was a shooter but he had a neat kicker off the top of is G2. Hopefully it comes back around.

This guy kept me in a tree well past dark because he wouldn't leave and was licking/smelling the ground where a doe bedded from me at 20 yards. He was also directly under me at one point. If his right side wasn't so lack luster he would of gotten an arrow earlier this season or tonight. I can't help but let him walk since I have bigger ones around and he left side/how wide he is tells me he will be a shooter for sure if he makes it to next year.


----------



## nodog2

think I heard a bleating doe when I stepped outside for some firewood...stepped closer to hear and some deer, probably a buck exploded away...I'll be out tomorrow


----------



## WEEGEE

report from the chair. Hardin co.
tonight was the first night in three weeks i never seen a bone. woods were clean,except for the two button bucks that live beside the blind.
just as others have said...the big boys are right with the hot gals it will be a few more days,before i'll start seeing more and bigger bucks,where i live.
here's the kicker..i know where they're at,but i can't get to them,just sit and watch...100 yrds. away is forever!
and they will stay within 100 yrds. of this thicket that is surrounded by hundreds of ac. of CRP fields.
soon as this roadhouse slows down the cowboys will be riding again.
and it's been like this for 30 yrs. in this section.


----------



## 70641

Up having my coffee and getting things ready to go. Going to be a perfect day today with the winds at 3-5 mph not like yesterday.. Yesterday I checked the trail cams at my property and only had a couple of pics of 2 different 8 point that would be in the 130's that was it out of 8 cameras, bunch of scrubs and doe though.. I'm going to focus on my new spot the south side of New Phili.. Good Luck everybody......


----------



## hdrking2003

Wow, what a difference a day makes! Couldn’t even hear myself think in yesterday mornings wind, but today, you can hear a pin drop out here. Bumped a couple does on the way in, and one was a stinky doe, so I hope that sweet smell will entice a big boy to wander this way. Good luck all!


----------



## dduff1

*Giant Ohio whitetail 230” buck?*







anyone have any details? Can’t believe AT doesn’t have the lowdown yet.


----------



## dduff1

Sorry to clarify I know it wasn’t Mr. Miller who killed. I just couldn’t get photo to crop


----------



## RH1

4 does and 3 small bucks so far. 1 buck was 120s 9pt


----------



## IrishHunter1

5 does with nothing following them. Also had a small 4 pt bedded 30 yds from my house last night around 9:30 PM.


----------



## BBD1984

5 does.... mommas and fawns.. 
Just can't time my sits right.. got them on cam.. just struggling to meet in person. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Nothing at all in Perry county. Sure is a perfect morning though


----------



## corybrown50

6 so far this morning.....5 does and a very small 6pt.....prayerfully hopeful TTAC (Third Time's A Charm) comes by today and isn't bedded with a hot momma. I have an amazing wife....she went to Walmart last night and picked up more estrous for me while I went to bed......Now that's love.....What a blessing. 

Cory


----------



## RH1

Good movement here so far.
8 does and 5 bucks. Saw 2 bucks after a doe, one was a nice 8. The second buck,came straight to me when I called he was 2 yr old short tinned 10pt


----------



## River420Bottom

BBD1984 said:


> 5 does.... mommas and fawns..
> Just can't time my sits right.. got them on cam.. just struggling to meet in person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Your still hunting...?


----------



## onlyaspike

Just got out....2 small bucks, 1 button buck, and 4 doe. Bucks were just cruising...I saw no mature doe ....and no real " rut activity ". I'm sure its happening....just not where I'm sitting.


----------



## Regohio

Saw 8 this morning in Warren County…3 Bucks…5 Does. (Of course only shooter went by at about 100 yards chasing a Doe like he had a date in mind!) Tomorrow morning maybe...


----------



## brwnsfan1

My son had 11 doe, 2 spikes and a shooter buck. said he could have spit on one of the spikes and the shooter never came in range. He ended up lossing an arrow he shot at a doe. He said he shot over it and missed. Harrison co.


----------



## z7master167

I believe I'm gonna throw in the towel, 5 days as hard as I can go, I just gotta rest


----------



## BBD1984

River420Bottom said:


> Your still hunting...?


Your still trolling...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

z7master167 said:


> I believe I'm gonna throw in the towel, 5 days as hard as I can go, I just gotta rest


This is my last day of vacation then back to the job tomorrow.
I've hunted everyday since last Saturday with out a shot opportunity at a good deer and I am beat.
I've seen 14 deer so far today 6 we're bucks. 
No way I'm giving up because I'm tired.
My ass is glued to this mellinium until dark.


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Your still trolling...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Trolling...
Don't bite or he caught one


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Trolling...
> Don't bite or he caught one


True!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

3 bucks cruising from 1215 to just a few min ago had one right underneath me . Wasn't planning all day in same stand ran out of food early longgg time ago. I will probably starve to death before the day is over.


----------



## hdrking2003

Buck tag filled in Knox County this morning! Not a giant by any means, but I am proud of myself nonetheless. Saw him enter a field around 100 yards away at around 7:20 this morning, hit the grunt then the bleat can a couple times each, and he walked to 16 yards to my left within just a couple minutes. Definitely on a mission. Pin is set at 30, so definitely had to compensate a bit, but best blood trail I have ever seen in person. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him fall over within seconds. Was definitely an exciting morning with the best weather that you could ever ask for on Nov 11th. Same stand, almost the same time of day, and within 2 days of my 2016 buck(Nov 13th). I might be on to something on that property, lol. Back to doe patrol for me. Gotta keep the freezer full, and the farmers happy! Good luck all!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice buck, congratulations and happy doe patrolling!


----------



## corybrown50

hdrking2003 said:


> Buck tag filled in Knox County this morning! Not a giant by any means, but I am proud of myself nonetheless. Saw him enter a field around 100 yards away at around 7:20 this morning, hit the grunt then the bleat can a couple times each, and he walked to 16 yards to my left within just a couple minutes. Definitely on a mission. Pin is set at 30, so definitely had to compensate a bit, but best blood trail I have ever seen in person. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him fall over within seconds. Was definitely an exciting morning with the best weather that you could ever ask for on Nov 11th. Same stand, almost the same time of day, and within 2 days of my 2016 buck(Nov 13th). I might be on to something on that property, lol. Back to doe patrol for me. Gotta keep the freezer full, and the farmers happy! Good luck all!!


Looks like a great 1! Congratulations! 

Cory


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Buck tag filled in Knox County this morning! Not a giant by any means, but I am proud of myself nonetheless. Saw him enter a field around 100 yards away at around 7:20 this morning, hit the grunt then the bleat can a couple times each, and he walked to 16 yards to my left within just a couple minutes. Definitely on a mission. Pin is set at 30, so definitely had to compensate a bit, but best blood trail I have ever seen in person. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him fall over within seconds. Was definitely an exciting morning with the best weather that you could ever ask for on Nov 11th. Same stand, almost the same time of day, and within 2 days of my 2016 buck(Nov 13th). I might be on to something on that property, lol. Back to doe patrol for me. Gotta keep the freezer full, and the farmers happy! Good luck all!!


Good work man, nice shot![emoji109]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Thanks man, I really appreciate it[emoji109]. Now.....Calm your nerves, follow thru on the shot, and put one down yourself! Oh yeah, and don’t forget to “meh” lol. Looking forward to your pics[emoji106]


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

hdrking2003 said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate it[emoji109]. Now.....Calm your nerves, follow thru on the shot, and put one down yourself! Oh yeah, and don’t forget to “meh” lol. Looking forward to your pics[emoji106]


Good stuff! My buddy was on the property in Richland county this morning, saw 7 bucks, one big boy, but no shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Good job man!


----------



## hdrking2003

Thanks everyone! I’m home and ready to see your pics now[emoji106]. What a perfect day for hunting the rut, weather wise!


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Buck tag filled in Knox County this morning! Not a giant by any means, but I am proud of myself nonetheless. Saw him enter a field around 100 yards away at around 7:20 this morning, hit the grunt then the bleat can a couple times each, and he walked to 16 yards to my left within just a couple minutes. Definitely on a mission. Pin is set at 30, so definitely had to compensate a bit, but best blood trail I have ever seen in person. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him fall over within seconds. Was definitely an exciting morning with the best weather that you could ever ask for on Nov 11th. Same stand, almost the same time of day, and within 2 days of my 2016 buck(Nov 13th). I might be on to something on that property, lol. Back to doe patrol for me. Gotta keep the freezer full, and the farmers happy! Good luck all!!


Nice work buddy, congrats! Talk about a perfect shot! [emoji41]


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Very nice buck man! Great job and heck of a shot.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Nice work buddy, congrats! Talk about a perfect shot! [emoji41]


Thanks man. It was all the bow, lol.[emoji106]


----------



## hdrking2003

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Very nice buck man! Great job and heck of a shot.


Appreciate it man. The key is practice, which I do a lot . Too much according to my wife, lol. Still looks a Lil high but I’ll have to practice that 16 yard shot with my pin set at 30 a little more in the offseason. Always practicing those real world scenarios. I’ll definitely take the end result tho. Gotta love those 1.5”+ mechanicals[emoji106].


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

hdrking2003 said:


> Appreciate it man. The key is practice, which I do a lot . Too much according to my wife, lol. Still looks a Lil high but I’ll have to practice that 16 yard shot with my pin set at 30 a little more in the offseason. Always practicing those real world scenarios. I’ll definitely take the end result tho. Gotta love those 1.5”+ mechanicals[emoji106].


Haha yup my wife is the same way man. But yes practicing real world shots and angles is key to making it count when the time comes. Anybody can shoot at a Target at predetermined ranges with no obstacles. But great job and good luck on doe patrol!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Buck tag filled in Knox County this morning! Not a giant by any means, but I am proud of myself nonetheless. Saw him enter a field around 100 yards away at around 7:20 this morning, hit the grunt then the bleat can a couple times each, and he walked to 16 yards to my left within just a couple minutes. Definitely on a mission. Pin is set at 30, so definitely had to compensate a bit, but best blood trail I have ever seen in person. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him fall over within seconds. Was definitely an exciting morning with the best weather that you could ever ask for on Nov 11th. Same stand, almost the same time of day, and within 2 days of my 2016 buck(Nov 13th). I might be on to something on that property, lol. Back to doe patrol for me. Gotta keep the freezer full, and the farmers happy! Good luck all!!


Hey way to go! Glad to see you finally put one down. I'm still working at getting my wife a deer. Got one tag left for licking county hope to fill it before gun week if not I'll be out with the ole smokepole.


----------



## hdrking2003

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Haha yup my wife is the same way man. But yes practicing real world shots and angles is key to making it count when the time comes. Anybody can shoot at a Target at predetermined ranges with no obstacles. But great job and good luck on doe patrol!


Agreed man, and thanks again. Good luck on the rest of your season. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## sjj1856

Got out this morning. Killed a big doe. Saw a lot of does with fawns in tow. No bucks. Anyone else still seeing does with fawns. I've got a couple days off later this week so hopefully I'll see some rut action.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Hey way to go! Glad to see you finally put one down. I'm still working at getting my wife a deer. Got one tag left for licking county hope to fill it before gun week if not I'll be out with the ole smokepole.


Thanks man! Good luck to you and your wife! You are definitely a stronger man than I to take your Mrs hunting, lol. Ain’t happening in this household [emoji16]


----------



## hdrking2003

sjj1856 said:


> Got out this morning. Killed a big doe. Saw a lot of does with fawns in tow. No bucks. Anyone else still seeing does with fawns. I've got a couple days off later this week so hopefully I'll see some rut action.


I had mamas with youngins yesterday and the day before on properties that are 10 mins away where I shot my buck today, which he was up and cruising. I bumped a couple does on the way in today and one of them was super “rut” stinky. Just takes one “rut” stinky doe to turn everything around.


----------



## Meat

hdrking2003 said:


> Buck tag filled in Knox County this morning! Not a giant by any means, but I am proud of myself nonetheless. Saw him enter a field around 100 yards away at around 7:20 this morning, hit the grunt then the bleat can a couple times each, and he walked to 16 yards to my left within just a couple minutes. Definitely on a mission. Pin is set at 30, so definitely had to compensate a bit, but best blood trail I have ever seen in person. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him fall over within seconds. Was definitely an exciting morning with the best weather that you could ever ask for on Nov 11th. Same stand, almost the same time of day, and within 2 days of my 2016 buck(Nov 13th). I might be on to something on that property, lol. Back to doe patrol for me. Gotta keep the freezer full, and the farmers happy! Good luck all!!


Way to go brother! 10 ringed him! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Meat said:


> Way to go brother! 10 ringed him!
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother man!!! Not as old as the stud you took down but I’ll take him. I woulda liked to have held off for one more year on him, but its his fault.....he done walked into my shooting lane! Lol


----------



## nodog2

didn't see anything but one roaming buck long way off.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Buck tag filled in Knox County this morning! Not a giant by any means, but I am proud of myself nonetheless. Saw him enter a field around 100 yards away at around 7:20 this morning, hit the grunt then the bleat can a couple times each, and he walked to 16 yards to my left within just a couple minutes. Definitely on a mission. Pin is set at 30, so definitely had to compensate a bit, but best blood trail I have ever seen in person. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him fall over within seconds. Was definitely an exciting morning with the best weather that you could ever ask for on Nov 11th. Same stand, almost the same time of day, and within 2 days of my 2016 buck(Nov 13th). I might be on to something on that property, lol. Back to doe patrol for me. Gotta keep the freezer full, and the farmers happy! Good luck all!!


 That’s my boy right there.....congratulations Clint 

Whooohooo


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the tree since 4....nothing yet


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I gotta feeling a booner is going to come through any min....


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> I gotta feeling a booner is going to come through any min....
> 
> 
> Tim


Man I hope your right... because I'm sick of sitting here!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Big doe coming my way...


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

This is approximately my 10 sit with 30+ hours in the stand... I've only seen two that made me pull the bow off the hook.... pretty lack luster if you ask me.... hitting it hard next week, hoping for the best. 

If I could just find a way to mount a bow to my camera....[emoji848]










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> That’s my boy right there.....congratulations Clint
> 
> Whooohooo
> 
> 
> Tim


Hahahahaha, thanks Big Tim!! You’re my inspiration! Lol. You’re about as dedicated as it gets. Can’t wait to see your hero pics this year my friend. You’re my #1 homie on AT, really pulling for ya man!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> This is approximately my 10 sit with 30+ hours in the stand... I've only seen two that made me pull the bow off the hook.... pretty lack luster if you ask me.... hitting it hard next week, hoping for the best.
> 
> If I could just find a way to mount a bow to my camera....[emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Like my cams, looks like last week is when they were up seeking. Probably on lockdown the past week because they already found their first round of does. No fears tho, they’ll be searching for the next round soon enough and could free up at any time. You never know when!! All day sits can prove well worthwhile for the mid day cruiser, if you have that luxury.


----------



## chaded

Nice buck hdr!


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Nice buck hdr!


Thanks brother!!


----------



## mtn3531

I'll post up the details later, this is my buck from Saturday evening. I don't even know what to say really. No pictures of him, no idea he was here, set up a tripod in a fence row at the right place and right time. My best buck to date.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I'll post up the details later, this is my buck from Saturday evening. I don't even know what to say really. No pictures of him, no idea he was here, set up a tripod in a fence row at the right place and right time. My best buck to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah mtn, nice job man, and happy Veterans Day too!! That’s a beast and love the common double G4’s! Great shot on a No doubter!! Where abouts did you hunt once you flew in??


----------



## 6x5BC

Great buck and good shot placement. There's usually no tracking drama when you hit them like that. Congrats !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Well, after a rough couple weeks, I couldn't let this urban 
home deer walk. 80 yards out the back door. Same spot I killed my first recurve deer. First deer through for the night at 5:05. No rush to get anywhere. Ran 40 yards n fell over.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> Well, after a rough couple weeks, I couldn't let this urban
> home deer walk. 80 yards out the back door. Same spot I killed my first recurve deer. First deer through for the night at 5:05. No rush to get anywhere. Ran 40 yards n fell over.
> View attachment 6649825
> 
> View attachment 6649827


Awesome Meister, love those bucks that fall within sight!! What county are you in??


----------



## Meat

mtn3531 said:


> I'll post up the details later, this is my buck from Saturday evening. I don't even know what to say really. No pictures of him, no idea he was here, set up a tripod in a fence row at the right place and right time. My best buck to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow! Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Meister said:


> Well, after a rough couple weeks, I couldn't let this urban
> home deer walk. 80 yards out the back door. Same spot I killed my first recurve deer. First deer through for the night at 5:05. No rush to get anywhere. Ran 40 yards n fell over.
> View attachment 6649825
> 
> View attachment 6649827


Look at that character! Great buck.

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

mtn3531 said:


> I'll post up the details later, this is my buck from Saturday evening. I don't even know what to say really. No pictures of him, no idea he was here, set up a tripod in a fence row at the right place and right time. My best buck to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice mass On that buck, congratulations

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Northern Stark


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> Northern Stark


Uniontown, Hartville area by chance? One of my best friends in high school was originally from there. We used to get free food from the Hartville Burger King before we’d go to Belden Village cause he knew the drive thru girl. Lol.


----------



## Meister

Lol, I do hunt a farm north of the flea market, but this is technically a canton deer. Last year's came from Hartville.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> Lol, I do hunt a farm north of the flea market, but this is technically a canton deer. Last year's came from Hartville.
> View attachment 6649859


I know where you’re at. Real nice man!! I know they have some great deer in that area!!


----------



## mtn3531

Thank you sir


mandrroofing said:


> Nice mass On that buck, congratulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROSCO15

Saw a nice 10 point off in the distance. Estrus bleet grunt call got no response. Saw him again about an hour later , but now he was behind me. This time tried to rattle him in. Just got no response. Lost sight of him for a bit. Finally threw a really deep mature buck grunt his way. That got him back up, but nothing would get him to close the distance. I saw this same deer a couple weeks ago. No reaction to my calls then either.


----------



## Meister

Yes, yes they do. However, this year some of the area sold and it's being way over hunted with if it's brown it's down mentality. Been a bunch of 150+ up that way and a couple in the 200 range.. but here I go shooting my home deer. Lol. Ive hunted alot and slightly hitting the burn out point. My wife n 3 year old was too. Lol. Come gun season I probably could've been that 150+ but ran out of patience. Lol


----------



## RH1

Great job guys!!
I had one of the best days I've had in a looong time.
Sat all day and saw a total of 23 deer, 12 were racked bucks! 3 of those were definitely shooters but could not get one in the right place for a clear shot.
I never got out of the stand today and maybe went hour n half most without a deer coming through. Figures this was my last day,of vacation then back to the job tomorrow, I hope wed is half as good as the past 2 days have been. I didn't put an arrow in one but these kind of days can't be less than amazing. My son's off again tomorrow so hopefully he can get in that spot and put one of those 3 shooters on the ground


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> Yes, yes they do. However, this year some of the area sold and it's being way over hunted with if it's brown it's down mentality. Been a bunch of 150+ up that way and a couple in the 200 range.. but here I go shooting my home deer. Lol. Ive hunted alot and slightly hitting the burn out point. My wife n 3 year old was too. Lol. Come gun season I probably could've been that 150+ but ran out of patience. Lol


Heard that brother. You gotta recognize when it’s time to cash in your chips, for you and your family. Kudos for that. My rutcation ends tomorrow, and I did the same. I’m SUPER proud of my buck, but I also know my areas hold much bigger. No worries tho, and no regrets. I had a great couple legs of my rutcation. Got to hunt with my good friends a couple times, saw a bunch of deer, filled a good chunk of my freezer, and even got super frustrated at certain points. Hey, It happens! I never want to push it to the point where it is miserable because that is not what hunting is about for me. It’s about enjoying the outdoors and being proficient with my weapon of choice. If it goes further than that, I might as well hang things up and stay home. No need to put that kind of unnecessary pressure on myself. It took me years to finally realize that, but I’m at peace now that it has sank in the past handful of years. To now and the future.....cheers!![emoji482]


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Great job guys!!
> I had one of the best days I've had in a looong time.
> Sat all day and saw a total of 23 deer, 12 were racked bucks! 3 of those were definitely shooters but could not get one in the right place for a clear shot.
> I never got out of the stand today and maybe went hour n half most without a deer coming through. Figures this was my last day,of vacation then back to the job tomorrow, I hope wed is half as good as the past 2 days have been. I didn't put an arrow in one but these kind of days can't be less than amazing. My son's off again tomorrow so hopefully he can get in that spot and put one of those 3 shooters on the ground


That’s what it’s all about my friend. Continued good luck wishes to you and Hower!!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Hahahahaha, thanks Big Tim!! You’re my inspiration! Lol. You’re about as dedicated as it gets. Can’t wait to see your hero pics this year my friend. You’re my #1 homie on AT, really pulling for ya man!!!


 Lmaoooo....hell you are my inspiration right now because you’re tagged out amd I’m trying to get to where you at lol

Thanks bro I appreciate ya


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Great job guys!!
> I had one of the best days I've had in a looong time.
> Sat all day and saw a total of 23 deer, 12 were racked bucks! 3 of those were definitely shooters but could not get one in the right place for a clear shot.
> I never got out of the stand today and maybe went hour n half most without a deer coming through. Figures this was my last day,of vacation then back to the job tomorrow, I hope wed is half as good as the past 2 days have been. I didn't put an arrow in one but these kind of days can't be less than amazing. My son's off again tomorrow so hopefully he can get in that spot and put one of those 3 shooters on the ground


 You definitely picked a gd day to sit “all day”


Tim


----------



## Jackson87

Thought I'd share the buck that I harvested Friday morning at 10:55 am in Warren county.I double lunged him at 50 yards.He is a main frame 7 point with 23 points.


----------



## Winter88

Sorry for not being a part of the update this year boys been laying low trying to avoid being called out by all the pros around here lol but I did get it done yesterday evening in Medina county


----------



## Winter88

Not sure why it posted so many pics


----------



## hdrking2003

A couple of brutes fellas, congrats to you both!!!


----------



## BBD1984

Good worked all those guys who got it done!
[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

Jackson87 said:


> Thought I'd share the buck that I harvested Friday morning at 10:55 am in Warren county.I double lunged him at 50 yards.He is a main frame 7 point with 23 points.


Love it. That is a cool looking buck.


----------



## holterross

Another beautiful morning 3 small bucks and a lone doe so far this morning. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Finally saw my first chase of the year this morning - from the truck on my way to work. 71 southbound in northern Delaware county, saw a beautiful tall rack buck chasing a doe hard through some standing beans NE of the intersection at 71 & 36/37.

3 miles south, I saw 2 does and 4-5 yearlings feeding in a picked bean field, no bucks.


----------



## helix33

Congratulations to all the guys who got it done over the weekend!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## puckwert23

Got this one Friday morning in union county, Happy with him as I only had 2 days to hunt.


----------



## BBD1984

puckwert23 said:


> View attachment 6650173
> View attachment 6650173
> Got this one Friday morning in union county, Happy with him as I only had 2 days to hunt.


Good one[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great bucks by those who have connected. [emoji106]


----------



## Hower08

Been in tree since 615. Nothing except squirrels . Got a text just after 7 from my buddy he put down a good one. Waiting for pics


----------



## holterross

Old 6 point came in to my rattling and decided to lay down and take a break.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

some nice ones! congrats


----------



## hdrking2003

Good luck to everyone out there, another beautiful November morning!! Also, thank you Vets for everything you have done. We wouldn’t be able to enjoy the things we do without the sacrifices you have made. I appreciate each and every one of you!!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck to everyone out there, another beautiful November morning!! Also, thank you Vets for everything you have done. We wouldn’t be able to enjoy the things we do without the sacrifices you have made. I appreciate each and every one of you!!


^^^^^^^
TRUE

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorfan3

Went out yesterday evening and tried a different stand. Slow sit until about 4:30 they finally started moving. Saw 3 bucks but no shooters. Spike and tiny 6 pt were chasing hard but that's it. Still waiting on something worth shooting to walk by...gonna try my luck Thursday evening after work.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Thanks much the sentiments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## tim1676

Been in the stand since 6:45, haven’t seen a deer, only a couple squirrels


----------



## helix33

Thanks to all who have served!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

RH1 said:


> Great job guys!!
> I had one of the best days I've had in a looong time.
> Sat all day and saw a total of 23 deer, 12 were racked bucks! 3 of those were definitely shooters but could not get one in the right place for a clear shot.
> I never got out of the stand today and maybe went hour n half most without a deer coming through. Figures this was my last day,of vacation then back to the job tomorrow, I hope wed is half as good as the past 2 days have been. I didn't put an arrow in one but these kind of days can't be less than amazing. My son's off again tomorrow so hopefully he can get in that spot and put one of those 3 shooters on the ground


good luck! Sounds like a great day


----------



## Luvt00hunt

Got it done on the 8th at 7 yards (in Pataskala again Tim) with a 6 year old named Good Side. Since he was 3 in 2015 his left just stayed the same. This year 73" right side and 54" left side 20" spread. Have a few pics of better scoring deer but this guy was the boss as you can see from his body in the trail cam pic..255 field dressed. Head was big as a horse..literally and neck was unreal ( that's not a kids basketball in the picture). Weird year with alot of mature buck movement October 25th to Nov 1st on cameras and then dinks ever since. Finally saw mature movement again about the 6th on cameras. They are definitely cruising far and wide now. Saw a stud 8 bedded on edge of fence row this morning driving in to doe hunt at first light. Either waiting for does to return home or had a lady locked down in there. 
I will finish my year living through you guys and gals finishing the rut and whacking a couple skinheads. Watching a Gravedigger disappear behind those ladies shoulder never gets old!. Hunt hard!


----------



## Luvt00hunt

Sorry here's the trail cam pic


----------



## Schneeder

Great deer all around and good luck to everyone else out. I'm back at work and won't be able to get out again till next week.


----------



## South Man

Man what a hoss!


----------



## Regohio

It was on fire in Warren Cty today! I saw 6 Bucks Chasing…also saw 18 Does. (2 of the bucks were shooters but no shots.) I can't wait for Friday to get after them again.


----------



## hdrking2003

Luvt00hunt said:


> Got it done on the 8th at 7 yards (in Pataskala again Tim) with a 6 year old named Good Side. Since he was 3 in 2015 his left just stayed the same. This year 73" right side and 54" left side 20" spread. Have a few pics of better scoring deer but this guy was the boss as you can see from his body in the trail cam pic..255 field dressed. Head was big as a horse..literally and neck was unreal ( that's not a kids basketball in the picture). Weird year with alot of mature buck movement October 25th to Nov 1st on cameras and then dinks ever since. Finally saw mature movement again about the 6th on cameras. They are definitely cruising far and wide now. Saw a stud 8 bedded on edge of fence row this morning driving in to doe hunt at first light. Either waiting for does to return home or had a lady locked down in there.
> I will finish my year living through you guys and gals finishing the rut and whacking a couple skinheads. Watching a Gravedigger disappear behind those ladies shoulder never gets old!. Hunt hard!


Man, that is a horse!! Congrats!!


----------



## ElPedro

I hunt in Brown county near Ripley. Have seen no pics at all in the last two weeks of the big deer that we've seen all year on camera. They must have some does on another property. Overall deer movement had gone down to a trickle as well. I did, however see a big buck saturday at 4:00PM, so that's a good sign.that things are going to pick back up a little bit. Was out sunday and had a couple deer come in at 1:00PM, nothing after that. Stopped by Wackers, who is the deer processor we use...Their coolers were piled 3 deep with deer, mostly bucks. Pretty big jump in the number of deer in the cooler since 10 days ago.


----------



## dreambigtoday

Luvt00hunt said:


> Got it done on the 8th at 7 yards (in Pataskala again Tim) with a 6 year old named Good Side. Since he was 3 in 2015 his left just stayed the same. This year 73" right side and 54" left side 20" spread. Have a few pics of better scoring deer but this guy was the boss as you can see from his body in the trail cam pic..255 field dressed. Head was big as a horse..literally and neck was unreal ( that's not a kids basketball in the picture). Weird year with alot of mature buck movement October 25th to Nov 1st on cameras and then dinks ever since. Finally saw mature movement again about the 6th on cameras. They are definitely cruising far and wide now. Saw a stud 8 bedded on edge of fence row this morning driving in to doe hunt at first light. Either waiting for does to return home or had a lady locked down in there.
> I will finish my year living through you guys and gals finishing the rut and whacking a couple skinheads. Watching a Gravedigger disappear behind those ladies shoulder never gets old!. Hunt hard!


Great buck, Congrats !


----------



## mandrroofing

Luvt00hunt said:


> Got it done on the 8th at 7 yards (in Pataskala again Tim) with a 6 year old named Good Side. Since he was 3 in 2015 his left just stayed the same. This year 73" right side and 54" left side 20" spread. Have a few pics of better scoring deer but this guy was the boss as you can see from his body in the trail cam pic..255 field dressed. Head was big as a horse..literally and neck was unreal ( that's not a kids basketball in the picture). Weird year with alot of mature buck movement October 25th to Nov 1st on cameras and then dinks ever since. Finally saw mature movement again about the 6th on cameras. They are definitely cruising far and wide now. Saw a stud 8 bedded on edge of fence row this morning driving in to doe hunt at first light. Either waiting for does to return home or had a lady locked down in there.
> I will finish my year living through you guys and gals finishing the rut and whacking a couple skinheads. Watching a Gravedigger disappear behind those ladies shoulder never gets old!. Hunt hard!


Congratulations on a beautiful animal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

ElPedro said:


> I hunt in Brown county near Ripley. Have seen no pics at all in the last two weeks of the big deer that we've seen all year on camera. They must have some does on another property. Overall deer movement had gone down to a trickle as well. I did, however see a big buck saturday at 4:00PM, so that's a good sign.that things are going to pick back up a little bit. Was out sunday and had a couple deer come in at 1:00PM, nothing after that. Stopped by Wackers, who is the deer processor we use...Their coolers were piled 3 deep with deer, mostly bucks. Pretty big jump in the number of deer in the cooler since 10 days ago.


I dropped a doe off there yesterday. There were a couple giants that just got dropped off before I got there and a guy was dropping off a really nice buck as I got there. They weren't moving where I was hunting but I will be out again later this week so I am hoping it picks up.


----------



## brwnsfan1

Sounds like my last 3 mornings and evenings in Harrison County.


----------



## BBD1984

Just got settled in.... I've never seen the woods this quite... kicked up a doe coming in... should be able to hear a deer coming from 3 properties over!!

Plus it's dry enough that a squirrel sounds like Bigfoot running through the forest

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Been like that all day. Eerliy quiet. Didn't see squat this morning, did bump a doe on way in this afternoon been settled since 215.


----------



## chaded

Came home today around noon and had a pretty big buck beside the driveway near the top of it about 20 yards. Was definitely on a mission.


----------



## MJP73

Been a little slow in Erie and Lorain counties. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sitting in the recliner watching a small 6 chase does all over the front yard.


----------



## Hower08

Seen 6 tonight. 4 does a button buck and a little 6 that came in messing with the does


----------



## z7master167

Had a stud 140" 8 locked down on a for this eve.. she came out and was headed to me and he cut her off and pushed her back into a little thicket and he went in too.. about 20 minutes later he came back out and just stood there watching the thicket. I was grunting at him and he would look my way and turn right back to the thicket.. I watched him for 20 min thru the binos.
Then the wind shifted and blew their way and I watched them Trott off across the bottom..
I hope and pray he screws up in the morning


----------



## zap

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Sitting in the recliner watching a small 6 chase does all over the front yard.


:lol:

That's livin….


----------



## Meister

On fire in northern Stark tonight. Deer everywhere. It figures, the day after I shoot a mediocre buck.. ughhhh..


----------



## WEEGEE

lots of movement tonight....no shooters...just chucky bucks.
nothing like the fall woods,hunting deer and hear a flock of geese honking around.don't get much better!


----------



## BBD1984

Considered taking my frustration out on one tonight... glad he stayed away... pretty slow going nonetheless....

Lots of good hunting left, at least that's what I keep telling myself, hopefully the wife's patience can endure

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

You know it's been a tough year when LongbowLogan, 2XLung & Medicsnoke haven't posted a deer yet...

Maybe that's a sign the best is yet to come...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats to all who have put one down.
I hunted hard last year, haven't been out near as much this year.
Might not get out before gun season starts.

Good news is the corn came off today so they won't be hiding in there now.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

BBD1984 said:


> You know it's been a tough year when LongbowLogan, 2XLung & Medicsnoke haven't posted a deer yet...
> 
> Maybe that's a sign the best is yet to come...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's been a struggle for me. I havent seen even a glimpse of rut activity. And sadly, I whiffed last week on a stud 8. Ughhhh!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

They were trying to get it all off on the neighboring property by us today, but they had equipment issues. Looks like they left enough for them to still hide in. Good luck to everyone still hitting it hard.


The Phantom said:


> Congrats to all who have put one down.
> I hunted hard last year, haven't been out near as much this year.
> Might not get out before gun season starts.
> 
> Good news is the corn came off today so they won't be hiding in there now.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

Couldn't believe how slow it was yesterday.. You couldn't ask for a better day to be in the woods. Not a drop of wind all day and nice and cold but they just wasn't moving for some reason. The day before in the same spot they were moving all day long... I did have a real tall 8 point early ion the morning that I rattled in. He was high 120's to may 130 but that was it all day.. Total deer was 6.. I'm giving that spot a break and this morning I'm going to my own property and give it a try..Well at least till the high winds move in......


----------



## flinginairos

I killed one in Meigs co yesterday. I had been hunting since Thursday and movement had been slow! Thursday movement was insane and I saw 14 different bucks, three of them shooters but couldn’t get a clear shot. After that it turned off and I saw just a few deer. Yesterday morning I hadn’t seen anything and at 8:45 this buck came flying in through the pines giving me a few seconds to make up my mind and shoot. I heart shot him and watched him fall and as I’m trying to gather my thoughts I hear footsteps behind me....turn around and there stands our #1 buck at 15 yards completely oblivious that I’m there! Doh!! Lol. Happy with this buck tho, I hunted hard this year and I’m out of vacation time so I’m thankful. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

flinginairos said:


> I killed one in Meigs co yesterday. I had been hunting since Thursday and movement had been slow! Thursday movement was insane and I saw 14 different bucks, three of them shooters but couldn’t get a clear shot. After that it turned off and I saw just a few deer. Yesterday morning I hadn’t seen anything and at 8:45 this buck came flying in through the pines giving me a few seconds to make up my mind and shoot. I heart shot him and watched him fall and as I’m trying to gather my thoughts I hear footsteps behind me....turn around and there stands our #1 buck at 15 yards completely oblivious that I’m there! Doh!! Lol. Happy with this buck tho, I hunted hard this year and I’m out of vacation time so I’m thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6651043
> 
> View attachment 6651045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good work man! 
We're you calling any up to the time you seen him?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

flinginairos said:


> I killed one in Meigs co yesterday. I had been hunting since Thursday and movement had been slow! Thursday movement was insane and I saw 14 different bucks, three of them shooters but couldn’t get a clear shot. After that it turned off and I saw just a few deer. Yesterday morning I hadn’t seen anything and at 8:45 this buck came flying in through the pines giving me a few seconds to make up my mind and shoot. I heart shot him and watched him fall and as I’m trying to gather my thoughts I hear footsteps behind me....turn around and there stands our #1 buck at 15 yards completely oblivious that I’m there! Doh!! Lol. Happy with this buck tho, I hunted hard this year and I’m out of vacation time so I’m thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6651043
> 
> View attachment 6651045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats flingin!! Nice buck, and Nice camera work too, as always. Kinda disappointed that you didn’t include a pic from you way off in the distance behind the buck, like you have done in the past. Lol. Always makes me laugh!


----------



## Meat

flinginairos said:


> I killed one in Meigs co yesterday. I had been hunting since Thursday and movement had been slow! Thursday movement was insane and I saw 14 different bucks, three of them shooters but couldn’t get a clear shot. After that it turned off and I saw just a few deer. Yesterday morning I hadn’t seen anything and at 8:45 this buck came flying in through the pines giving me a few seconds to make up my mind and shoot. I heart shot him and watched him fall and as I’m trying to gather my thoughts I hear footsteps behind me....turn around and there stands our #1 buck at 15 yards completely oblivious that I’m there! Doh!! Lol. Happy with this buck tho, I hunted hard this year and I’m out of vacation time so I’m thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6651043
> 
> View attachment 6651045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking Meigs Co. buck! Congrats!

Meat


----------



## flinginairos

BBD1984 said:


> Good work man!
> We're you calling any up to the time you seen him?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks! I hadn't done any calling at all. I tried rattling and grunting several times over the weekend with no luck.


----------



## helix33

flinginairos said:


> I killed one in Meigs co yesterday. I had been hunting since Thursday and movement had been slow! Thursday movement was insane and I saw 14 different bucks, three of them shooters but couldn’t get a clear shot. After that it turned off and I saw just a few deer. Yesterday morning I hadn’t seen anything and at 8:45 this buck came flying in through the pines giving me a few seconds to make up my mind and shoot. I heart shot him and watched him fall and as I’m trying to gather my thoughts I hear footsteps behind me....turn around and there stands our #1 buck at 15 yards completely oblivious that I’m there! Doh!! Lol. Happy with this buck tho, I hunted hard this year and I’m out of vacation time so I’m thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6651043
> 
> View attachment 6651045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on a nice buck.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I'm so torn on my strategy while in woods...

I usually blind call out with bleats and will rattle from time to time with grunts... not over bearing, but try to reach out to any deer that maybe out of sight....

And looking back over the years, have had success calling in deer.... but I don't know what hunts I've ruined either by doing it either....

If you ask around or listen to prodcast, it's either people love to or hate to...

Had a guy tell me who killed giants every year that blind calling gets a lot of young deer killed...

I really think in order for me to abounded my blind calling strategy, I need to have more confidence in my stand location, that deer will move through eventually if I'll just be patient....

Any thoughts.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I think stand setup is very important. If you're in a more open area and blind calling, deer can come in just close enough to see that there's no other deer there. And you might never know they are there. I was out yesterday morning and used my can call. I've never had any success with it but watched a video on how to use it. I flipped it over pretty quickly, just ling enough for a quick meh, meh, meeeh, meh sound. I did this about 15-18 times not thinking it would work. I had two younger bucks come charging in to investigate. I've already killed my buck, but wanted to see how well bucks are still reacting to calls. But yes I think stand location is key. But probably more importantly is if a buck has the real thing or is out cruising. Just got to time it up and keep trying. Good luck bud


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> I'm so torn on my strategy while in woods...
> 
> I usually blind call out with bleats and will rattle from time to time with grunts... not over bearing, but try to reach out to any deer that maybe out of sight....
> 
> And looking back over the years, have had success calling in deer.... but I don't know what hunts I've ruined either by doing it either....
> 
> If you ask around or listen to prodcast, it's either people love to or hate to...
> 
> Had a guy tell me who killed giants every year that blind calling gets a lot of young deer killed...
> 
> I really think in order for me to abounded my blind calling strategy, I need to have more confidence in my stand location, that deer will move through eventually if I'll just be patient....
> 
> Any thoughts.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Blind calling is always a risk IMO. Just because you don't see deer around doesn't mean they aren't there and they may spook because of the calling. You can drive yourself nuts with the "what ifs" of hunting. I do blind grunts if there isn't anything going on and it has been dead for a while. I have had bucks come in 30 or 40 minutes later and can't say they came to the calling or not, but it didn't keep them from coming in either. Also, I only blind call with grunts. In years past I have had very little come to rattling and estrous bleats. 

Meat


----------



## brwnsfan1

Does anyone have any thoughts of using scents. I have been using a drag with Tinks #69 and wicks with code blue. In Late Oct had some success having some young guys come right in but never a shooter. With so many options, I was wondering if anyone might have some ideas or input. Thanks. I hunt Delaware and Harrison counties.


----------



## Tim/OH

I couldn’t hunt yesterday evening but I will be out there this evening 


Tim


----------



## Meat

Tim/OH said:


> I couldn’t hunt yesterday evening but I will be out there this evening
> 
> 
> Tim


Should be a good evening with low temps and precipitation. Good luck Tim.

Meat


----------



## Tim/OH

Meat said:


> Should be a good evening with low temps and precipitation. Good luck Tim.
> 
> Meat


 I hope so Meat...thanks I appreciate it sir



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m off tomorrow so I will hunt the am, then take my truck to get tires and I should be back in the stand by 2:00 pm hopefully 



Tim


----------



## Ranger521

Tires can wait Tim! Dont leave the woods!


----------



## greenbunch

Weird, Sunday I saw 5 bucks and 16 does and passed on a nice 135 4x4. Monday zero, nada, nothing with almost perfect conditions. They were moving though ! I almost ran into a nice shooter 4x4 with my pick up in the AM on the way to my hunting spot. Lunch time I spot NOT 1 but 2 shooter bucks while on rt 70 in different green fields just cruising along. Well back at it this weekend.


----------



## WarriorVanes

I experienced the same thing greenbunch. I'm saying barometric pressure played a role. It was as high as I've seen Sunday, but dropped substantially yesterday.


----------



## z7master167

Seen a 9 pt dogging a doe this eve and a 7 pt just walking around.. I've seen more action since Saturday than I did at all last week


----------



## medicsnoke

I think it’s been a great trickle rut. I’ve had several great days afield. I shot a buck on 11/7 with my recurve but hit him in the hip and never found him. Then yestersay morning I passed a buck that likely would have been a 160 or bigger if he hadn’t busted off his left side, just past his G3. I’m guessing we’ve seen the best days already but the big boys will be moving now till Thanksgiving like always. Course youth season is this weekend and then it’s boomstick time. I’m very cautious to burn my tag now, as I got drawn for a shotgun metro park hunt and I know a giant lives there.


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Zzzzzz.....
> 
> #TrickleRut
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man, I thought I heard someone else say something about it being a trickle this year... weird[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> I think it’s been a great trickle rut. I’ve had several great days afield. I shot a buck on 11/7 with my recurve but hit him in the hip and never found him. Then yestersay morning I passed a buck that likely would have been a 160 or bigger if he hadn’t busted off his left side, just past his G3. I’m guessing we’ve seen the best days already but the big boys will be moving now till Thanksgiving like always. Course youth season is this weekend and then it’s boomstick time. I’m very cautious to burn my tag now, as I got drawn for a shotgun metro park hunt and I know a giant lives there.


Thanks for the report Corey...

Hope your wrong about best days behind us.... I'm still one of the guys standing off in the corner looking for dance :-(

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Ranger521 said:


> Tires can wait Tim! Dont leave the woods!


 I don’t want too but I gotta get it done....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Getting dressed right now....


Tim


----------



## holterross

Well this morning is the last day of vacation for me back to work tonight. Been at it hard since the Nov. 2nd in Athens and Meigs county. Up to this point it's been a bit of a let down on finding a mature buck, have seen 17 different bucks with the biggest being around 130. 

The 12th was my best day in the woods with 10 different bucks and 3 does. I have heard two different fights and had an awesome encounter with a bobcat. Season is far from over and hopes are still high. Regardless of the kill there is nothing like sweet November and being able to enjoy the freedoms of this great country. Good luck to those who are still after it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

holterross said:


> Well this morning is the last day of vacation for me back to work tonight. Been at it hard since the Nov. 2nd in Athens and Meigs county. Up to this point it's been a bit of a let down on finding a mature buck, have seen 17 different bucks with the biggest being around 130.
> 
> The 12th was my best day in the woods with 10 different bucks and 3 does. I have heard two different fights and had an awesome encounter with a bobcat. Season is far from over and hopes are still high. Regardless of the kill there is nothing like sweet November and being able to enjoy the freedoms of this great country. Good luck to those who are still after it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


^^^^^^^^^^
Great post!

Thank you & good luck 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Getting dressed right now....
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Tim..... being in the woods before this front tomorrow, may pay off!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

holterross said:


> Well this morning is the last day of vacation for me back to work tonight. Been at it hard since the Nov. 2nd in Athens and Meigs county. Up to this point it's been a bit of a let down on finding a mature buck, have seen 17 different bucks with the biggest being around 130.
> 
> The 12th was my best day in the woods with 10 different bucks and 3 does. I have heard two different fights and had an awesome encounter with a bobcat. Season is far from over and hopes are still high. Regardless of the kill there is nothing like sweet November and being able to enjoy the freedoms of this great country. Good luck to those who are still after it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 Good luck man....we both are gonna tag out this morning 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Good luck Tim..... being in the woods before this front tomorrow, may pay off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Thanks man....I was thinking the samething 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Yep gotta love November no matter what....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I hear deer coming 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Never mind it was a couple of raccoons smdh


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Man, I thought I heard someone else say something about it being a trickle this year... weird[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


On November 2nd?? Cmon man. Lol


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> On November 2nd?? Cmon man. Lol


I smelt it coming....i think I'll write a book on the off-season!! PM me your address and I'll send you a signed copy

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Never mind it was a couple of raccoons smdh
> 
> 
> Tim


Hahahahaha, dammit anyway Tim! I saw more raccoons from the stand this year so far than I ever have.....possums too! Good luck Tim, I hope today is your day!


----------



## BBD1984

If you can do an all day sit today... your a beast... supposed to be a chilly one!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I smelt it coming....i think I'll write a book on the off-season!! PM me your address and I'll send you a signed copy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lmao, can’t wait!! Would be entertainment at its best! Better let me help you with the “how to hang a tree stand” section tho. 

All in fun man.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> If you can do an all day sit today... your a beast... supposed to be a chilly one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You didn’t know?? Big Tim=Beast Mode!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> You didn’t know?? Big Tim=Beast Mode!


Haha... great point!

You put a tape on yours yet.... looking at trail cam pic I would have said 135" ... on the ground I'm guessing 125".... close?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

I’m in the tree this morning as well. Sitting in a patch of pines with a big community rub post to my right. Looking for a deer I call the trashy 8.


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> I’m in the tree this morning as well. Sitting in a patch of pines with a big community rub post to my right. Looking for a deer I call the trashy 8.


Keep us posted.... hoping the "hot" does are starting to get sparse... therefore causing the big boys to cover more ground....

I'll be out Friday, can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Haha... great point!
> 
> You put a tape on yours yet.... looking at trail cam pic I would have said 135" ... on the ground I'm guessing 125".... close?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well, you’re getting better. Official measurement, which was done by someone who does this OFTEN, not by me......










139 4/8 gross
134 2/8 net

My pics don’t really show how long those beams/tines really are. I need to improve on my camera skills. Main beams were 22+” each, one tine over 10”, two more that were damn near 10”, decent mass for a “non fully mature” buck (age/full potential rack wise), and crab claw is kinda bladed. A lot of guys woulda passed him, and I might have too earlier in the season, but my mind was made up when I saw him. Woulda probably been a monster next year, but with KRO shooting everything in sight around that area, doubt he would’ve made it till then. I have no regrets tho.......we’ll, until a 160+ walks in front of my stand later this year that is. Lol. Dilly Dilly


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Hahahahaha, dammit anyway Tim! I saw more raccoons from the stand this year so far than I ever have.....possums too! Good luck Tim, I hope today is your day!


 I got excited for a min then I picked up my binos and seen it was raccoons lol....thanks bro


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> If you can do an all day sit today... your a beast... supposed to be a chilly one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I gotta leave the tree for 2 hrs to get some new tires but will be back as soon they are done...I even told the guy to please have it done ASAP so I can get back in the tree lol...he can I got you man


Tim


----------



## RH1

Eerily quiet this morning.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Well, you’re getting better. Official measurement, which was done by someone who does this OFTEN, not by me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 139 4/8 gross
> 134 2/8 net
> 
> My pics don’t really show how long those beams/tines really are. I need to improve on my camera skills. Main beams were 22+” each, one tine over 10”, two more that were damn near 10”, decent mass for a “non fully mature” buck (age/full potential rack wise), and crab claw is kinda bladed. A lot of guys woulda passed him, and I might have too earlier in the season, but my mind was made up when I saw him. Woulda probably been a monster next year, but with KRO shooting everything in sight around that area, doubt he would’ve made it till then. I have no regrets tho.......we’ll, until a 160+ walks in front of my stand later this year that is. Lol. Dilly Dilly


Nice P&Y can't be mad at that....!

If your luck is anything like mine... you'll have a group of Booners eating at the foot of your stand while on doe patrol!!



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Nice P&Y can't be mad at that....!
> 
> If your luck is anything like mine... you'll have a group of Booners eating at the foot of your stand while on doe patrol!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh it’ll happen, I’m sure. I have no doubts the big drop tine 10 that my buddy saw when I wasn’t on that farm that day will stroll right on by when I’m patrolling in the stand. Ever heard of Murphy’s Law? Well me n my buddies joke around all the time by saying that Murphy was his first name, and that me n ol Murph share the same last name. Lol. Proud of my buck tho, and more importantly, proud of myself for how it all went down this year.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Oh it’ll happen, I’m sure. I have no doubts the big drop tine 10 that my buddy saw when I wasn’t on that farm that day will stroll right on by when I’m patrolling in the stand. Ever heard of Murphy’s Law? Well me n my buddies joke around all the time by saying that Murphy was his first name, and that me n ol Murph share the same last name. Lol. Proud of my buck tho, and more importantly, proud of myself for how it all went down this year.


Murphy must be my middle name then lol. Saw a upper 130s 8 chasing a doe on the way to the farm this morning. I'm on doe patrol, which means if I see anything it'll have horns 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

It already happened to me. 1 day after. Shooter (much bigger than mine), 15 yards, with the recurve in hand. Ughh


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Murphy must be my middle name then lol. Saw a upper 130s 8 chasing a doe on the way to the farm this morning. I'm on doe patrol, which means if I see anything it'll have horns
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hahahaha, I like it!


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> It already happened to me. 1 day after. Shooter (much bigger than mine), 15 yards, with the recurve in hand. Ughh


Damn, I do have a lot of relatives on here that I didn’t even know about. We are from the same general area tho Meister, so you never know, lol.


----------



## mtn3531

I wish they would get cranked back up on taking this corn off right behind my stand. That's not too much to ask, right? Right?!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Damn, I do have a lot of relatives on here that I didn’t even know about. We are from the same general area tho Meister, so you never know, lol.


It's in the water lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> It's in the water lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well there’s that, plus the fact that my dad REALLY was the milkman.....seriously. Lol.


----------



## mtn3531

Oh man, no comment [emoji1787][emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Man the barometric pressure is way up there this morning! You’d imagine they’d be moving today......in theory anyway.


----------



## 70641

Yesterday morning I hunted the top of my land. There is a tree that has 4 scrapes under it and around 8:30 4 doe came in and one of them went straight to the scrapes and squatted and peed on her hocks.. Then they all walked by me and went to the bottom.. The winds picked up pretty bad and I had to get down around 11. Today there isn't any wind at all, would you go back up and hunt that scrape? I think she's getting ready to come into estrus....


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> Yesterday morning I hunted the top of my land. There is a tree that has 4 scrapes under it and around 8:30 4 doe came in and one of them went straight to the scrapes and squatted and peed on her hocks.. Then they all walked by me and went to the bottom.. The winds picked up pretty bad and I had to get down around 11. Today there isn't any wind at all, would you go back up and hunt that scrape? I think she's getting ready to come into estrus....


Shippy downwind side to scrape approx 40 yards is what is usually suggested... but you've been seeing more and bigger deer than most of us.....

We should be asking you for advice!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Guys I’m absolutely sick to my stomach right now....almost speechless 


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Guys I’m absolutely sick to my stomach right now....almost speechless
> 
> 
> Tim


Oh no Tim!!!! Wha ha happened???


----------



## Meister

Musta dropped his granola bar. Ain't nothing moving. &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## BBD1984

I'm guessing he was grabbing for his water bottle and instead took a swig of his Tinks 69 doe-n-heat.....

Just a guess

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> Shippy downwind side to scrape approx 40 yards is what is usually suggested... but you've been seeing more and bigger deer than most of us.....
> 
> We should be asking you for advice!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, I will admit this year I have seen a lot of shooters and had some bad luck on 2 of them.. these were all at a new property I got this year and as for my 30 acres that I own this is where the major scrapes are under the tree. My land connects up again 300 acres that I used to hunt for over 12 years and this property holds GIANTS. A matter of fact out of the 8 deer I have on the wall 4 came off that property..Unfortunately I lost the 300 acres and this is why I ended up this year putting 3 feeders on my property. One on top, one in the middle and one on the bottom trying to pull the deer from that property. Now that there is a doe getting ready to come into estrus deciding to hunt my property or go back to the new farm where I already seen some shooters....


----------



## RH1

Sloow morning.. 1 little buck and 1 lone doe


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I'm guessing he was grabbing for his water bottle and instead took a swig of his Tinks 69 doe-n-heat.....
> 
> Just a guess
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh my!! 

I was thinking he went to pick up his truck and he saw that they put on radials instead of the mud terrains he asked for!


----------



## Meister

Any of you guys hunt any Western PA public ground? Contemplating hitting some hill with a gun.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Meister said:


> Any of you guys hunt any Western PA public ground? Contemplating hitting some hill with a gun.


I have a camp in forest county depending on work schedule im gonna try and get up there


----------



## Meister

I thinking shenango valley because I could day trip it. 

Tim, what's the scoop?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Meister said:


> I thinking shenango valley because I could day trip it.
> 
> Tim, what's the scoop?


Its about 2.5 hours to my place so its not bad


----------



## Tim/OH

You guys are hilarious lol.....so remember me posting that I couldn’t hunt Monday evening because I had to pickup my daughter from daycare.....well this guy showed up at 4:21pm















Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

His browtines are tall and spilt, kickers, mass

I’m sick guys.....really I am

25 yds from the stand


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## holterross

Tim/OH said:


> You guys are hilarious lol.....so remember me posting that I couldn’t hunt Monday evening because I had to pickup my daughter from daycare.....well this guy showed up at 4:21pm
> View attachment 6652357
> View attachment 6652359
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


And that's why I don't have kids lol... Sorry Tim that's rough man 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> You guys are hilarious lol.....so remember me posting that I couldn’t hunt Monday evening because I had to pickup my daughter from daycare.....well this guy showed up at 4:21pm
> View attachment 6652357
> View attachment 6652359
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Damn kids anyway! Lol, j/k. No worries brother. Just keep at it and you may see him cruise thru again!!


----------



## hdrking2003

holterross said:


> And that's why I don't have kids lol... Sorry Tim that's rough man
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That’s actually why I didn’t put out cams on one of my properties this year. Lol. Two years in a row, I had no doubters walk right by my stand on days that I decided to hunt a different farm[emoji1751]

I’m actually gonna sell my remaining cams after this season, cause I’m just tired of messing with them. I know there’s nice bucks out on these properties, I’ll just surprise myself in how nice from here on out.

Good things happen to good people Tim, and I have no doubts you’ll get your turn! Your daughter appreciates you!!


----------



## Meister

Ouch.


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> You guys are hilarious lol.....so remember me posting that I couldn’t hunt Monday evening because I had to pickup my daughter from daycare.....well this guy showed up at 4:21pm
> View attachment 6652357
> View attachment 6652359
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Son of a....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m sitting here venting to my girlfriend lol....tech said truck will be ready in 30 min then I’m heading back to the woods


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s actually why I didn’t put out cams on one of my properties this year. Lol. Two years in a row, I had no doubters walk right by my stand on days that I decided to hunt a different farm
> 
> I’m actually gonna sell my remaining cams after this season, cause I’m just tired of messing with them. I know there’s nice bucks out on these properties, I’ll just surprise myself in how nice from here on out.
> 
> Good things happen to good people Tim, and I have no doubts you’ll get your turn! Your daughter appreciates you!!


 Thanks for the words bro appreciate it


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I’m sitting here venting to my girlfriend lol....tech said truck will be ready in 30 min then I’m heading back to the woods
> 
> 
> Tim


And if she’s anything like my wife.....she’s probably rolling her eyes, not giving a chit about it. Lmao!


----------



## hdrking2003

Guessing either something is wrong with my weatherbug app, or I better wear a couple extra layers for doe patrol tomorrow. That’s some wind chill!!! Lol


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Guessing either something is wrong with my weatherbug app, or I better wear a couple extra layers for doe patrol tomorrow. That’s some wind chill!!! Lol


Yeah, might wanna reconsider using a broadhead. It'll snap off hitting that frozen meat lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Guessing either something is wrong with my weatherbug app, or I better wear a couple extra layers for doe patrol tomorrow. That’s some wind chill!!! Lol


Global warming...hhhhaaaa....I knew Al Gore was a liar!!!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Dang Tim, perseverance my friend. I watched one in the food plot from the house this morning because I had other things to do today. Hope to hunt this weekend though.


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> His browtines are tall and spilt, kickers, mass
> 
> I’m sick guys.....really I am
> 
> 25 yds from the stand
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Wow buddy, I feel for you. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

For What Its Worth....Listening to a prodcast with Mark Drury... he said you can hang your hat on afternoon movement 5 days before the Full Moon... just looked, next Full Moon is November 23...

With that said... I'm taking 4-hours off Friday... going to sit from 10:30 until dark... then try most of the day Saturday....

Friday I'll be hunting a spot I've only been to once this yr... my only shot opportunity of the year.... going to try to redeem myself... been shooting my tail off!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Right next door to us. Go figure. Took that from the truck pulling in to the farm. Trying to get my buddy on one









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Had about 5 does in the field, one must be in, there were 3 bucks dogging her

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> For What Its Worth....Listening to a prodcast with Mark Drury... he said you can hang your hat on afternoon movement 5 days before the Full Moon... just looked, next Full Moon is November 23...
> 
> With that said... I'm taking 4-hours off Friday... going to sit from 10:30 until dark... then try most of the day Saturday....
> 
> Friday I'll be hunting a spot I've only been to once this yr... my only shot opportunity of the year.... going to try to redeem myself... been shooting my tail off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He calls November 15-19th the desperately seeking phase...

Interestingly, that's when I've had the most receptiveness to calling in years past....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> And if she’s anything like my wife.....she’s probably rolling her eyes, not giving a chit about it. Lmao!


 I think she actually felt bad for me lol....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing since I been back in the tree....


Tim


----------



## glassguy2511

I have killed 2 deer over 140" between November 16th-18th in the last 4 years. I agree in the desperately seeking phase. They have to cover more ground to find a hot doe as most does have been bred in our region. To find more does they have to cover more ground. Covering more ground means more time on their feet during daylight. 

This is a prime time to use a doe decoy. Make sure to spray the dec with scent killer and use some fresh doe urine on some leaves and lower tree branches around her. Set it up so that it is upwind from where you think bucks will be traveling to during the day as they scent check doe bedding areas (so set it up just downwind of bedding areas but upwind from well traveled routes). 

Hang on tight. If you see a buck do not call. He will see the dec or smell the fresh doe urine. Dont get nervous when he takes his time and acts like he doesnt see her. If he is hanging around the area for a few minutes its game on. He will take his time because deer dont get big from being stupid.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I think she actually felt bad for me lol....
> 
> 
> Tim


Lucky trucker! Lol
(Gotta watch my language on AT, lol)


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen a small buck and a doe this morning 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Big doe just walked through 


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Big doe just walked through
> 
> 
> Tim


Best buck bait known to man!!


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Best buck bait known to man!!


Yep. I had a friend shot a hot doe right out from under a 6pt. Called and said "I think I messed up". Told him he was an idiot and hung up lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Yep. I had a friend shot a hot doe right out from under a 6pt. Called and said "I think I messed up". Told him he was an idiot and hung up lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You think?!! Lmao!! Truth!!


----------



## Meister

Fingers crossed, put my wife's best friend back in my home stand. We got her her first deer, now I'm trying to get her a good buck!


----------



## BBD1984

Deer are moving... prob before this front coming.. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice buck from the stand this morning








My go pro decided to time lapse the shot..


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Nice buck from the stand this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go pro decided to time lapse the shot..
> View attachment 6652823
> 
> 
> View attachment 6652825
> 
> 
> View attachment 6652819


Second pic looks like you stuck him pretty good. A little back, but should be a kill shot if I saw that I thought I saw. Results???


----------



## RH1

No movement tonight in my spot


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Sat from sun up to sunset nothing but couple does and a 4 point. It's been a really bad rut. We have close to 200 acres of corn that is not picked in our general area which might have something to do with it. I had the same situation last with the farmer not getting corn off until February. I have seen three shooters since the 3rd but we're locked down with a doe. Tomorrow looks like it might be awash for me with the freezing rain then steady rain in the afternoon. Guess i'll get back at it Friday. I think I have logged in around 120 hours on the stand since rutcation started so I have three more days to gettter done!


----------



## RH1

Buckeye Buck said:


> Sat from sun up to sunset nothing but couple does and a 4 point. It's been a really bad rut. We have close to 200 acres of corn that is not picked in our general area which might have something to do with it. I had the same situation last with the farmer not getting corn off until February. I have seen three shooters since the 3rd but we're locked down with a doe. Tomorrow looks like it might be awash for me with the freezing rain then steady rain in the afternoon. Guess i'll get back at it Friday. I think I have logged in around 120 hours on the stand since rutcation started so I have three more days to gettter done!


Good luck bud,
Lots of season left, I may be the only one who thinks late season bad weather is better than hunting the rut. Man do the deer become predictable


----------



## Tim/OH

A small buck was following that doe....that’s all I seen


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Best buck bait known to man!!


 Yep but this time it was a small buck smh


Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00

hdrking2003 said:


> Second pic looks like you stuck him pretty good. A little back, but should be a kill shot if I saw that I thought I saw. Results???



Lost blood in a 100 acre corn field. I believe it was a liver. Hit ribs pass through.


----------



## WEEGEE

got in the blind late tonight 4pm less than a minute later saw that bucky looking figure coming right at me.
got ready and when i caught him again a big 4 pt.......he then walked by less than 10'.
so the LORD and i had a little chat about that,if that's all you have up there to send me ,i'm going home.
HE said something about being patience......ok i'll wait!:mg:


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Lost blood in a 100 acre corn field. I believe it was a liver. Hit ribs pass through.


Any update...I can't tell anything from those pics.... too blurry...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

If you look at the pics on a pc or click and zoom it shows arrow hit about middle at last 2 ribs. On pic 2. My gopro was set to take a 60fps 1080p video but for some reason it time lapse. Lol So I only got 1 fps vs 60. 



BBD1984 said:


> Any update...I can't tell anything from those pics.... too blurry...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Lost blood in a 100 acre corn field. I believe it was a liver. Hit ribs pass through.


Yeah, that’s about what the pic looked like was liver(a bit back, like I mentioned), but should definitely still be a kill shot. Give it a better than average effort look tomorrow morning, especially before the rain/snow, and I bet he’s not far from last blood. Might’ve been bumped while looking today, but should’ve bedded down to die.


----------



## hdrking2003

Buckeye Buck said:


> Sat from sun up to sunset nothing but couple does and a 4 point. It's been a really bad rut. We have close to 200 acres of corn that is not picked in our general area which might have something to do with it. I had the same situation last with the farmer not getting corn off until February. I have seen three shooters since the 3rd but we're locked down with a doe. Tomorrow looks like it might be awash for me with the freezing rain then steady rain in the afternoon. Guess i'll get back at it Friday. I think I have logged in around 120 hours on the stand since rutcation started so I have three more days to gettter done!


Good luck Buckeye! One of my farms still has a crazy amount of corn still up too and the sightings have been next to none there. Seems crazy considering a lot of farms had their corn off super early this year. What ya gonna do tho, I guess the farmers have their reasons. Always enjoy your updates regardless, and have no doubts you will get it done......as you usually do! In for pics when you do.


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> If you look at the pics on a pc or click and zoom it shows arrow hit about middle at last 2 ribs. On pic 2. My gopro was set to take a 60fps 1080p video but for some reason it time lapse. Lol So I only got 1 fps vs 60.


Are you calling in a dog? There's a guy by the name of Dave that has a tracking dog, around Cincy....

Grid searching? Geo tracker app will track your path so you can confirm you've checked every sq in. 

Going you find

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Are you calling in a dog? There's a guy by the name of Dave that has a tracking dog, around Cincy....
> 
> Grid searching? Geo tracker app will track your path so you can confirm you've checked every sq in.
> 
> Going you find
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


*hope you find

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Tiggie_00 said:


> Lost blood in a 100 acre corn field. I believe it was a liver. Hit ribs pass through.


Hoping you find him Tiggie. 

Meat


----------



## 70641

Well I decided to hunt a place that I got a few years back outside of my home town (Strasburg) off Dundee RD.. It's not that many acres but it produces shooters every year. The owner had me post the property and I'm the only one allowed to hunt it and he even left a few ladder stands on the property for me. I get there and I noticed boot prints in the mud and there is an area that the bucks tare the tree up every year and this year was no exception. So I decide to go to the ladder stand at the edge of the thicket and low-in-behold it's gone.. As I start looking around I see a stick ladder going up a tree and another stand laying beside the same tree.. I take pics and send them to the land owner and asked if he gave permission this year to anybody else. He replied "NOPE" I was the only one to take them down and leave a note that if they want them to contact me since he put me in charge of the property. So I decided to hunt the other double ladder stand and there was trash all on the floor, cigarette butts all over the ground, empty pack of cigar packs on the ground and a couple of Doe Estrus Bombs also... Well needless to say I didn't see crap... So after dark I went and took down the stands and 3/4 of the stick ladder and left the individuals a nice note.........Some people have a lot of nerve and the property is posted big time.......


----------



## helix33

shippychippy said:


> Well I decided to hunt a place that I got a few years back outside of my home town (Strasburg) off Dundee RD.. It's not that many acres but it produces shooters every year. The owner had me post the property and I'm the only one allowed to hunt it and he even left a few ladder stands on the property for me. I get there and I noticed boot prints in the mud and there is an area that the bucks tare the tree up every year and this year was no exception. So I decide to go to the ladder stand at the edge of the thicket and low-in-behold it's gone.. As I start looking around I see a stick ladder going up a tree and another stand laying beside the same tree.. I take pics and send them to the land owner and asked if he gave permission this year to anybody else. He replied "NOPE" I was the only one to take them down and leave a note that if they want them to contact me since he put me in charge of the property. So I decided to hunt the other double ladder stand and there was trash all on the floor, cigarette butts all over the ground, empty pack of cigar packs on the ground and a couple of Doe Estrus Bombs also... Well needless to say I didn't see crap... So after dark I went and took down the stands and 3/4 of the stick ladder and left the individuals a nice note.........Some people have a lot of nerve and the property is posted big time.......


No Doubt, some people are brazen when it comes to trespassing. I let a 325 acre lease that I had for many years go because everyone in the area either trespassed and hunted or rode their 4 wheelers on the property. I feel your pain.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> Well I decided to hunt a place that I got a few years back outside of my home town (Strasburg) off Dundee RD.. It's not that many acres but it produces shooters every year. The owner had me post the property and I'm the only one allowed to hunt it and he even left a few ladder stands on the property for me. I get there and I noticed boot prints in the mud and there is an area that the bucks tare the tree up every year and this year was no exception. So I decide to go to the ladder stand at the edge of the thicket and low-in-behold it's gone.. As I start looking around I see a stick ladder going up a tree and another stand laying beside the same tree.. I take pics and send them to the land owner and asked if he gave permission this year to anybody else. He replied "NOPE" I was the only one to take them down and leave a note that if they want them to contact me since he put me in charge of the property. So I decided to hunt the other double ladder stand and there was trash all on the floor, cigarette butts all over the ground, empty pack of cigar packs on the ground and a couple of Doe Estrus Bombs also... Well needless to say I didn't see crap... So after dark I went and took down the stands and 3/4 of the stick ladder and left the individuals a nice note.........Some people have a lot of nerve and the property is posted big time.......


Wow.... be curious if they'll call.... keep us posted. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> Wow.... be curious if they'll call.... keep us posted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I called the land owner last night and he said he don't think they'll call.. I just wish I knew where they put the ladder stand they removed.. It was in a perfect location, so now when the seasons over I'll have to walk the property to see where or if it's their.....


----------



## Mao

I saw two does last night and each had a couple fawns with them. &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57340;*♀ I also saw one little buck. Coshocton County.


----------



## tim1676

Sat out last night from 3:30 to dark. Had two bucks, a 1 1/2 yr old and a 2 1/2 yr old come through a different times. Both were cruising. Also had a doe come through, nothin trailin her.
Should be good after this rain passes through.


----------



## BBD1984

Anybody out?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnelly89

I am! Off work today. Glad i put this ground blind out in july!


----------



## BBD1984

Jnelly89 said:


> I am! Off work today. Glad i put this ground blind out in july!


Lol.... curious how the deer will move with this snow moving in....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Remington441

tim1676 said:


> Sat out last night from 3:30 to dark. Had two bucks, a 1 1/2 yr old and a 2 1/2 yr old come through a different times. Both were cruising. Also had a doe come through, nothin trailin her.
> Should be good after this rain passes through.


Lots of movement on our Cams last night.. watching TV with the Wife and Get Text Message At 10:30, Spartan Go cam and a NEW 170” m/l greeted me.. Big Body, only had a side view.. could be bigger.. few other smaller buck came later.. we have 6 cell cams out, but nothing since the weather moved in.


----------



## bghunter7311

Remington441 said:


> Lots of movement on our Cams last night.. watching TV with the Wife and Get Text Message At 10:30, Spartan Go cam and a NEW 170” m/l greeted me.. Big Body, only had a side view.. could be bigger.. few other smaller buck came later.. we have 6 cell cams out, but nothing since the weather moved in.


Iowa or ohio?


----------



## Remington441

bghunter7311 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of movement on our Cams last night.. watching TV with the Wife and Get Text Message At 10:30, Spartan Go cam and a NEW 170” m/l greeted me.. Big Body, only had a side view.. could be bigger.. few other smaller buck came later.. we have 6 cell cams out, but nothing since the weather moved in.
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa or ohio?
Click to expand...

Ohio Lease...

Ohio thread, Correct?


----------



## WEEGEE

torn between getting cold and wet and just sitting inside warm and cozy.
i know you can't get one on the couch.
maybe tomorrow


----------



## woobagooba

What crappy weather for a hot rut week. Sat in snow showers tuesday, in a blind in freezing rain today. Lots of deer, just not the right opportunity yet. Had this guy at 60 yards while the snow fell.


----------



## bghunter7311

Remington441 said:


> Ohio Lease...
> 
> Ohio thread, Correct?


Just assumed an Iowa Resident with a big farm would be hunting Iowa this time of year the wife lives several states away from either right


----------



## Remington441

bghunter7311 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Lease...
> 
> Ohio thread, Correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Just assumed an Iowa Resident with a big farm would be hunting Iowa this time of year the wife lives several states away from either right
Click to expand...

Boy you have major reading comprehension issues.. Work trumps all my friend.. Wife travels with me wherever I go.. we are a team..

What does reporting what deer are doing on a Cellular Cam have to do with where I am at? Do you not know how they Work?

When did 165 acres become a Big Farm? Just curious..


I hope things get better for you, but I doubt it will.. if you don’t like what I post, feel free to ignore it.. pretty simple..


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

Two of my buddys shot Ohio giants in the last week. Just south of Cincinnati. One was 225" and the other was 166"!! Whoppers! Ohio is really producing monsters this year.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

There are some real jerks on AT....


----------



## Remington441

palmatedbuck04 said:


> There are some real jerks on AT....



Yes there is..


----------



## mtn3531

Remington441 said:


> Boy you have major reading comprehension issues.. Work trumps all my friend.. Wife travels with me wherever I go.. we are a team..
> 
> What does reporting what deer are doing on a Cellular Cam have to do with where I am at? Do you not know how they Work?
> 
> 
> I hope things get better for you, but I doubt it will..


If you can't contribute anything without being a douche, then move along. This thread does just fine without your idiocy and attitude. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Calm down fellas sheeeeesh....it’s not that serious 

I’m killing that giant any min in this weather....I’m getting snow, rain, sleet, hail, everything right now lol

I can’t hear anything gotta rely on the eyes tonight


Tim


----------



## Hower08

:happy1::box:


----------



## BBD1984

What would you guys do, if a once in a lifetime buck came in... walking right towards you, head on, 20 yds... and then beds down? 

Take the shot while laying there?
Hope when he stands up, he gives you a shot?
Call and try to get him to stand and then shoot?

Can't wait to hear the answers!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Remington441

BBD1984 said:


> What would you guys do, if a once in a lifetime buck came in... walking right towards you, head on, 20 yds... and then beds down?
> 
> Take the shot while laying there?
> Hope when he stands up, he gives you a shot?
> Call and try to get him to stand and then shoot?
> 
> Can't wait to here the answers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Wait for an Ethical Shot or he walks.. Any True sportsman would do the same..


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> What would you guys do, if a once in a lifetime buck came in... walking right towards you, head on, 20 yds... and then beds down?
> 
> Take the shot while laying there?
> Hope when he stands up, he gives you a shot?
> Call and try to get him to stand and then shoot?
> 
> Can't wait to here the answers!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 If his vitals is exposed while he is bedded then I’m letting a arrow fly


Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

Anyway....back to the Ohio Rut topic...I drove from Mt. Vernon to Findlay and back yesterday mid day. On the way up (10:30am or so), between Marion and Upper Sandusky, I saw 3 different pairs of deer in open fields. 2 sets were bedded doe/standing buck combos = lockdown. The other set was both standing, but a doe and buck nonetheless.

3pm return trip, saw several deer feeding in picked fields. Ended up in Amity @ Rabers to pick up my deer from last week. Closer I got to Amity, the more deer I saw. Only rutting activity I saw in the afternoon was 1 buck trotting through a field by himself, smallish though.

Friends are having similar luck to you guys, not a whole lot of action in the woods right now...stick with it though!


----------



## BBD1984

Remington441 said:


> Wait for an Ethical Shot or he walks.. Any True sportsman would do the same..


Hey Remington why don't you share with everybody the the p.m. you receive from the OP....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nomansland

Tim/OH said:


> If his vitals is exposed while he is bedded then I’m letting a arrow fly
> 
> 
> Tim


Agreed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> What would you guys do, if a once in a lifetime buck came in... walking right towards you, head on, 20 yds... and then beds down?
> 
> Take the shot while laying there?
> Hope when he stands up, he gives you a shot?
> Call and try to get him to stand and then shoot?
> 
> Can't wait to here the answers!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ethical shot or no shot at all, as much at that would suck. Whether I have to call him up(which I don’t know how that would work since he’s so close in your scenario), or he stands on his own......if I don’t have a clear shot of the boiler room, the arrow will stay nocked.


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> What would you guys do, if a once in a lifetime buck came in... walking right towards you, head on, 20 yds... and then beds down?
> 
> Take the shot while laying there?
> Hope when he stands up, he gives you a shot?
> Call and try to get him to stand and then shoot?
> 
> Can't wait to hear the answers!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Guy we use to hunt with had this happen with a 200". What he did was shot it facing him. Neighbor "shot" him over a week later . Never seen a deer that was starting to rot but still be alive?? Anywho the deer scored 198. So don't know what I would do in your situation. But I Shure wouldn't shoot it in the chest


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Anyway....back to the Ohio Rut topic...I drove from Mt. Vernon to Findlay and back yesterday mid day. On the way up (10:30am or so), between Marion and Upper Sandusky, I saw 3 different pairs of deer in open fields. 2 sets were bedded doe/standing buck combos = lockdown. The other set was both standing, but a doe and buck nonetheless.
> 
> 3pm return trip, saw several deer feeding in picked fields. Ended up in Amity @ Rabers to pick up my deer from last week. Closer I got to Amity, the more deer I saw. Only rutting activity I saw in the afternoon was 1 buck trotting through a field by himself, smallish though.
> 
> Friends are having similar luck to you guys, not a whole lot of action in the woods right now...stick with it though!


Mmmmmm......Raber’s! Just got a call from Dennis today, and I have a pick up to make tomorrow after 2. Looking forward to some fresh trail bologna!


----------



## BBD1984

Remington441 said:


> You mean the one about certain members whining about my Posts? Calling out Certain so called hunters who take questionable shots year after year? That 1??


... maybe I didn't receive it. But it sounds like you're on borrowed time my friend 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Mmmmmm......Raber’s! Just got a call from Dennis today, and I have a pick up to make tomorrow after 2. Looking forward to some fresh trail bologna!


We got the meats!


----------



## Hower08

]



ohiobucks said:


> Anyway....back to the Ohio Rut topic...I drove from Mt. Vernon to Findlay and back yesterday mid day. On the way up (10:30am or so), between Marion and Upper Sandusky, I saw 3 different pairs of deer in open fields. 2 sets were bedded doe/standing buck combos = lockdown. The other set was both standing, but a doe and buck nonetheless.
> 
> 3pm return trip, saw several deer feeding in picked fields. Ended up in Amity @ Rabers to pick up my deer from last week. Closer I got to Amity, the more deer I saw. Only rutting activity I saw in the afternoon was 1 buck trotting through a field by himself, smallish though.
> 
> Friends are having similar luck to you guys, not a whole lot of action in the woods right now...stick with it though!


It will pick back up. Last year November 24 was the best rut day for me


----------



## Remington441

BBD1984 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one about certain members whining about my Posts? Calling out Certain so called hunters who take questionable shots year after year? That 1??
> 
> 
> 
> ... maybe I didn't receive it. But it sounds like you're on borrowed time my friend 🙂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lmao.. We all are.. Life is Good.. 

Hopefully things get better for you.. I will say a prayer tonight before I go to bed for you..


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> We got the meats!


Maaaaaaaan is my mouth watering right now! Lol. Mine should look close to the same, except I did the trail in rings. Already got some burger, roasts n backstrap from my doe, so it was time for the “goodies”.


----------



## BBD1984

Remington441 said:


> Lmao.. We all are.. Life is Good..
> 
> Hopefully things get better for you.. I will say a prayer tonight before I go to bed for you..


Your right about that...... Norman

And thank you.... I need the prayer and you need to practice!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ohiobucks said:


> We got the meats!


What dud it cost to get all of that done?


----------



## BBD1984

Man fellas.... My deer Cast app says that Mr. Big is going to be under my stand at 9:37 tomorrow! I just changed my 4-Hour PTO to 8!

Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What dud it cost to get all of that done?


Let's just say my kids are getting deer stix for Christmas this year...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ohiobucks said:


> Let's just say my kids are getting deer stix for Christmas this year...


Copy that,the last deer i had done i think 2015 i didnt ask how much i just told him i wanted 25lbs of beef sticks,when i went to pick it up i almost told him to keep it


----------



## brwnsfan1

Tim/OH said:


> If his vitals is exposed while he is bedded then I’m letting a arrow fly
> 
> 
> Tim


Me too Tim!


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Copy that,the last deer i had done i think 2015 i didnt ask how much i just told him i wanted 25lbs of beef sticks,when i went to pick it up i almost told him to keep it


The trail is $70 with cheese, and I think $54 without, and that’s on top of the actual processing fee($70?) That’s for a 25lb batch from your deer. Can’t remember what the sticks are but probably pretty close to the same as the trail.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> If his vitals is exposed while he is bedded then I’m letting a arrow fly
> 
> 
> Tim


Yeah, but his scenario had the buck walking straight to you when he bedded down. Don’t just go making up your own dreamland scenario now Tim. J/k, lol.

Bet I have a dream about this tonight now, lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Getting in the tree for my first sit in the AM, excited to say the least. Rode all over Meigs Co today due to flooding and trying to get to Gallipolis and there were deer everywhere. Had a nice 8 pt cross SR143 near Harrisonville around 1330 on a mission.


----------



## Jnelly89

The freezing rain/ snow made them hunker down. Atleast were i was sitting! Hopefully get a chance at a shooter this weekend. The grind is real for me this year!


----------



## RH1

Hower08 said:


> Guy we use to hunt with had this happen with a 200". What he did was shot it facing him. Neighbor "shot" him over a week later . Never seen a deer that was starting to rot but still be alive?? Anywho the deer scored 198. So don't know what I would do in your situation. But I Shure wouldn't shoot it in the chest


Yes this happened. 
I can't find the picture you and Jerry took with that deer but I remember the score was 197 5/8"
With a 9" droptine. 
The deer actually broke the drop tine off when he turned and crashed into a tree seconds after the shot. I found the busted off tine while tracking this buck. 
You forgot to say though that this buck was shot in the chest in a head on position with a crossbow, 
Very little penetration as that crossbow bolt was still in the bucks chest when it was found several days later


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Getting in the tree for my first sit in the AM, excited to say the least. Rode all over Meigs Co today due to flooding and trying to get to Gallipolis and there were deer everywhere. Had a nice 8 pt cross SR143 near Harrisonville around 1330 on a mission.


Good luck Bowtech. From what I have been seeing and hearing Meigs has slowed down some with the rut, but you never know what a post storm front will bring!

Meat


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Thanks Meat, I have been seeing small ones on their feet daytime all over my yard. Hoping the big boys are in the woods.


----------



## Regohio

Man I hope you're right! 15 MPH winds tomorrow…28 degrees…will be an awesome morning to shoot Bullwinkle!



Hower08 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> It will pick back up. Last year November 24 was the best rut day for me


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Man fellas.... My deer Cast app says that Mr. Big is going to be under my stand at 9:37 tomorrow! I just changed my 4-Hour PTO to 8!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Did u see Monday?


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Guys be careful getting in those stands in the morning could be ice on your ladder steps and frozen life lines.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Buckeye Buck said:


> Guys be careful getting in those stands in the morning could be ice on your ladder steps and frozen life lines.


Amen to that, thanks!


----------



## RH1

Deercast,, why didn't I think of this first!!!
Oh ya, I've never killed a 200" er


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Deercast,, why didn't I think of this first!!!
> Oh ya, I've never killed a 200" er


Lol... dido

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Did u see Monday?


Yes I did.... need more vacation!! Crazy work. Always getting in the...!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bbd1984 said:


> lol... Dido
> 
> sent from my sm-g930v using tapatalk


x3. Lol


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Lol... dido
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've logged 30 sits this year. Morning or evening totalling 30.
Only 2 times, twice I would agree with what was on deercast as far as movement.


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> I've logged 30 sits this year. Morning or evening totalling 30.
> Only 2 times, twice I would agree with what was on deercast as far as movement.


So when it said great movement, it wasn't and vice versa..?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerslayer3071

Im glad I tagged out on Oct 30.


----------



## BBD1984

Deerslayer3071 said:


> Im glad I tagged out on Oct 30.
> View attachment 6653989
> View attachment 6653991


Man that's a hog... good work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerslayer3071

Thanks. I have trail cam pics of him for 3 years. My father n law owns close to 135 acres. And he hasn't let anyone hunt. But when I started dating his daughter 4 years ago. He told me I was allowed to hunt. And said you can use any of the tractors and equipment to make food plots. Treat it as its yours cause it will be yours. So last October when we got married he told me he wanted us to buy the farm. So we bought it and all the equipment. We are going to build there sometime. They still live on the farm in the house he was raised in. This is only the first buck taken off the farm. The last 2 years we took 6 does off it.


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> So when it said great movement, it wasn't and vice versa..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Correct


----------



## BBD1984

Deerslayer3071 said:


> View attachment 6654005
> Thanks. I have trail cam pics of him for 3 years. My father n law owns close to 135 acres. And he hasn't let anyone hunt. But when I started dating his daughter 4 years ago. He told me I was allowed to hunt. And said you can use any of the tractors and equipment to make food plots. Treat it as its yours cause it will be yours. So last October when we got married he told me he wanted us to buy the farm. So we bought it and all the equipment. We are going to build there sometime. They still live on the farm in the house he was raised in. This is only the first buck taken off the farm. The last 2 years we took 6 does off it.


Awesome 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I just read an article that the giant killed in Holmes county has been confiscated.The amish kid that shot it shot a smaller buck the same day amd tried to get his dad to tag it.also heres some proof that big bucks to come to a cornpile in the day light.


----------



## BBD1984

Just got strapped in.. little icy and breezy... but a beautiful morning nonetheless....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

I uninstalled deercast n it felt great. One big brag board with articles about how its not about inches of antler.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I just read an article that the giant killed in Holmes county has been confiscated.The amish kid that shot it shot a smaller buck the same day amd tried to get his dad to tag it.also heres some proof that big bucks to come to a cornpile in the day light.


I remember seeing that pic on here earlier this season but didn’t realize it was Holmes County. Wonder what part? I got access to 60+ acres in between Lakeville and Nashville but never hunted it. Got access late and never took the time to set anything up.


----------



## BBD1984

Man, I knew that eating all you can eat shrimp at red lobster was a bad idea last night!!
What was I thinking....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Man, I knew that eating all you can eat shrimp at red lobster was a bad idea last night!!
> What was I thinking....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It ends this weekend my friend, now you have me wanting shrimp!


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck this morning fellas....at work right now but will be in the stand this evening 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Only seen a small buck yesterday evening 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Adub2500

Just shot this guy. Going to track in a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyandothunter

Awwsome, good luck.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Adub2500 said:


> Just shot this guy. Going to track in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, good luck


----------



## woobagooba

Don't know if i remember a colder overall november.


----------



## helix33

woobagooba said:


> Don't know if i remember a colder overall november.
> 
> View attachment 6654173


I agree, was telling my wife the same thing last night. I have a feeling we're in for a hard winter this year.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

woobagooba said:


> Don't know if i remember a colder overall november.
> 
> View attachment 6654173


Amen to that! I'm in for it... don't have many more layers to add.. other than feet and hands.. feeling pretty cozy...









Seen a momma and 2 fawns... and a yote... so far...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Adub2500 said:


> Just shot this guy. Going to track in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Here's to a happy end to the blood trail.


Meat


----------



## 1sawtooth

How’s the movement been guys? Plan on hunting all next week but heard from a friend it had been slow for him past week or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtn3531

helix33 said:


> I agree, was telling my wife the same thing last night. I have a feeling we're in for a hard winter this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


The buck I shot had the thickest layer of fat I've ever seen on a deer. I took that as a sign that it's gonna be a long cold winter. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just saw a biggn!! Too far too thick but man was he nice! Tried calling no avail...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

So sounds like they moving then. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Lots of movement this AM, three small bucks chasing does here in Western Meigs. Does and fawns both together and separate.


----------



## Remington441

BBD1984 said:


> Just saw a biggn!! Too far too thick but man was he nice! Tried calling no avail...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Surprised you didn’t let an arrow fly anyway..


----------



## Meat

Remington441 said:


> Surprised you didn’t let an arrow fly anyway..


There you go again adding useful commentary to the thread. I would like to see the percentage of your 131 posts that are you being an ass or actually trying to be an asset to a thread. I am guessing you being an ass far outweighs you being an asset.

Meat


----------



## Tiggie_00

Rip big ol buck.. didn't find him. The hunt continues tonight.


----------



## woobagooba

I just saw one doe twice this morning in adams. Warmed the toes by the wood stove switched to sorels and back at it. Come on deer, the jerky gun is waiting.


----------



## Meat

Tiggie_00 said:


> Rip big ol buck.. didn't find him. The hunt continues tonight.


Hate to hear that Tiggie. Good luck the rest of the season.

Meat


----------



## The Phantom

What's the update?





Adub2500 said:


> Just shot this guy. Going to track in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Man my moultrie A20 has failed me in a big way!!

Had it setup on a bedding area, right where that big one came thru today... should have had a great picture of him... just pulled my card... and nothing!!

Not one single picture, just says Low Battery...I put brand new lithium-ion batteries in it when I set it up... Must be broke. Very frustrating.

Quick lunch break in the car, then back in the stand until dark.. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

muzzypower said:


> I uninstalled deercast n it felt great. One big brag board with articles about how its not about inches of antler.


Could have been a pure coincidence..... But the whole day deer cast has it as good movement.... But at 10 a.m. it went to great for 1 hour. At exactly 10 a.m. is when I seen that big 10 pointer.... strange

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Today was pretty rotten on my farm…nothing moved but squirrels and tree limbs!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I gotta question its a gun question.Tomorrow is youth gun season and im taking my boy out we shot his 20guage with Hornady sabots.i can only shoot 40yds here at the house.He has 2 bullets touching 3 inches high.any idea where he will be at 75 and 100yds?


----------



## Hower08

1" high at 100 yards. Of he gets a shot at 100 or under tell him to shoot


----------



## mtn3531

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I gotta question its a gun question.Tomorrow is youth gun season and im taking my boy out we shot his 20guage with Hornady sabots.i can only shoot 40yds here at the house.He has 2 bullets touching 3 inches high.any idea where he will be at 75 and 100yds?


Looks like from their chart with SST sabots you should be good to go









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

mtn3531 said:


> Looks like from their chart with SST sabots you should be good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!


----------



## BBD1984

Pretty sure that's the buck I seen this morning.... does he look young to y'all?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BBD1984 said:


> Pretty sure that's the buck I seen this morning.... does he look young to y'all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## helix33

BBD1984 said:


> Pretty sure that's the buck I seen this morning.... does he look young to y'all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


2 year old

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thanks brother!


Yep. Hope y'all smack a big'un!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

4 deer in 8 hours on a big low pressure property on Nov 16..... I'm afraid to imagine what it will be like after gun week!

I need a new hobby... one that's cheaper and requires less vacation days!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Man my moultrie A20 has failed me in a big way!!
> 
> Had it setup on a bedding area, right where that big one came thru today... should have had a great picture of him... just pulled my card... and nothing!!
> 
> Not one single picture, just says Low Battery...I put brand new lithium-ion batteries in it when I set it up... Must be broke. Very frustrating.
> 
> Quick lunch break in the car, then back in the stand until dark..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would tell you, invest in the Moultrie solar panel. I use them on all my Moultrie cams and have had no issues.


----------



## ohiobucks

Morrow county doe patrol this afternoon, 4 feeding in the picked corn 250 yards away right now, 2 big does, 2 yearlings. No bucks visible yet...

Make that 7 slickheads...


----------



## pseshooter84

BBD1984 said:


> 4 deer in 8 hours on a big low pressure property on Nov 16..... I'm afraid to imagine what it will be like after gun week!
> 
> I need a new hobby... one that's cheaper and requires less vacation days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agree.. lol! I have felt this way all season and 4 weeks of vacation time with nothing to show besides some meat from a doe. Had 2 bucks run in on me yesterday afternoon while i was climbing up the tree. Guess thats the way it goes! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Small fella just came out of the same cover that all of the does did, he is pushing around the smaller does now. Not to aggressive about it though.


----------



## Tim/OH

Guys I have a giant 8pt locked down with a doe about 70yds away

Dark chocolate horns

Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Guys I have a giant 8pt locked down with a doe about 70yds away
> 
> Dark chocolate horns
> 
> Tim


Lock him down for good once he stands up! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jason03

Hope it works out for you tim!!


----------



## BBD1984

Just popped one..seen him drop....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

BBD1984 said:


> Just popped one..seen him drop....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks like you regular guys are starting to lay them down. Good luck on the recovery BBD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Tim/OH said:


> Guys I have a giant 8pt locked down with a doe about 70yds away
> 
> Dark chocolate horns
> 
> Tim


Whack em if you can tim! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Just popped one..seen him drop....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Have I told you guys recently how much I love hunting









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnelly89

Nice buck bbd! Hopefully this weekend i can aarow one


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Just popped one..seen him drop....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hooah, looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Have I told you guys recently how much I love hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sweet ! [emoji106][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662][emoji1662]


----------



## ohiobucks

Nice work BBD, congrats! [emoji106]


----------



## z7hunter11

BBD1984 said:


> Have I told you guys recently how much I love hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice deer! Remington will be along shortly to question something...


----------



## JW683

Nice buck BBD.


----------



## woobagooba

BBD1984 said:


> Have I told you guys recently how much I love hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## kstewart91190

I live in morrow county what part?


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks fellas... just glad I didn't have to track the crazy thing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks fellas... just glad I didn't have to track the crazy thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What was he doing if I can ask. Trailing, feeding, running does? Nice buck and congrats.


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Have I told you guys recently how much I love hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good job bud!! Happy for ya


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks fellas... just glad I didn't have to track the crazy thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s what happens when you shoot em in that spot! Good feeling, isn’t it? Lol. Nice shot on a nice buck man. Congrats.[emoji109]


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> What was he doing if I can ask. Trailing, feeding, running does? Nice buck and congrats.


He just came casually walking right past me..... I think my true talker freezing up was a blessing in disguise. Never knew I was there 20 yard Chip Shot 

Logan co. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s what happens when you shoot em in that spot! Good feeling, isn’t it? Lol. Nice shot on a nice buck man. Congrats.[emoji109]


True. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Kamikaze mission if BBD killed him lol. J/k


BowtechHunter65 said:


> What was he doing if I can ask. Trailing, feeding, running does? Nice buck and congrats.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Good job bud!! Happy for ya


Thanks man... I know you was pulling for me. Hope good things for you as well

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

What head BBD? Just taking a poll. I shot mine with a WacEm

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> Kamikaze mission if BBD killed him lol. J/k
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's messed up.... can't lie I was laughing too... he must of really hated life for sure!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> What head BBD? Just taking a poll. I shot mine with a WacEm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Trypan Rage 2 blade 100gr went 70 yds

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> That's messed up.... can't lie I was laughing too... he must of really hated life for sure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I bet you were relieved. I was for sure, I knew I didn't have to freeze my butt off anymore in a tree lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Remington441

z7hunter11 said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I told you guys recently how much I love hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deer! Remington will be along shortly to question something...
Click to expand...

I’m just relieved.. for the Whitetails of Logan County..

It’s probably like Omaha Beach there with the Wounded..


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> I bet you were relieved. I was for sure, I knew I didn't have to freeze my butt off anymore in a tree lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes sir!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Remington441 said:


> z7hunter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I told you guys recently how much I love hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deer! Remington will be along shortly to question something...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just relieved.. for the Whitetails of Logan County..
> 
> It’s probably like Omaha Beach there with the Wounded..
Click to expand...

He is one up on you this year rem with 10s of thousands of dollars in leases and private farms all while skirting the laws to hunt draw areas every year!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> We got the meats!


Now I do too, lol. 22 rings of cheddar trail, 6 packs of backstraps, 2 roasts, and 62 lbs of burger(obviously not pictured). Fits nicely in the freezer right next to the slickhead from earlier this year.


----------



## Remington441

bghunter7311 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z7hunter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I told you guys recently how much I love hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deer! Remington will be along shortly to question something...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just relieved.. for the Whitetails of Logan County..
> 
> It’s probably like Omaha Beach there with the Wounded..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is one up on you this year rem with 10s of thousands of dollars in leases and private farms all while skirting the laws to hunt draw areas every year!
Click to expand...

Hmmm.. 10’s of thousands? That’s news to me.. Bucks like that get a pass on the lease in Ohio.. 

Skirting laws? I am an Iowa Resident.. is there something you know that the DNR doesn’t??


----------



## AmishMan007

Remington441 said:


> I’m just relieved.. for the Whitetails of Logan County..
> 
> It’s probably like Omaha Beach there with the Wounded..


Tough to let things go huh? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Remington441 said:


> Hmmm.. 10’s of thousands? That’s news to me.. Bucks like that get a pass on the lease in Ohio..
> 
> Skirting laws? I am an Iowa Resident.. is there something you know that the DNR doesn’t??


I’m curious to see where this skirting laws comment is going too....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remington441

AmishMan007 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.. 10’s of thousands? That’s news to me.. Bucks like that get a pass on the lease in Ohio..
> 
> Skirting laws? I am an Iowa Resident.. is there something you know that the DNR doesn’t??
> 
> 
> 
> I’m curious to see where this skirting laws comment is going too....?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Long Story.. Certain people have trouble with Critical thinking and laws..

No need to clutter this thread up..


----------



## 1sawtooth

Congrats BBD. I’m headed out in am to try again myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tim1676

Nice deer...congratulations


----------



## paarchhntr

BBD1984 said:


> Have I told you guys recently how much I love hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Amazing how a season turns around in a matter of seconds.

Nice deer.


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks guys... rooting everybody on!

Taking Jr out in the morning

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Dead this evening.


----------



## z7master167

Any luck on that big 8 tim?


----------



## 1sawtooth

I’m looking for this guy in am. He’s a little shy. Lol












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks guys... rooting everybody on!
> 
> Taking Jr out in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good job BBD! Looks like you 10 ringed him! 

Good luck in the morning as well.

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Great job BBD! Very nice buck and great shot on him.


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks guys....I wish I was posting hero pics but I’m not

Well I called to him for like 5 mins and he finally broke loose from the doe and started to make beeline straight to my tree...gets within 35-40yds and stops behind some thick stuff looking for the deer that was making all them noises lol..no shot at all...he stood there for like a gd 10 min feeding and looking around....eventually him and the doe walked away smh


I was sick to my stomach once again...beautiful 8pt mid to upper 140s



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations BBD1984....very nice buck


Tim


----------



## Adub2500

The Phantom said:


> What's the update?


No luck. Replay shot over and over in my head and positive it was a good hit. Tracked good blood for awhile then blood just stopped. Found arrow covered in blood and looked to be lung blood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnelly89

Adub 2500. Dont give up on that deer.i would go back in the morning. I have had blood stop like that. Just to pick it up 50 yards away. Which led me 20 yards to a bush where the deer piled up.


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Now I do too, lol. 22 rings of cheddar trail, 6 packs of backstraps, 2 roasts, and 62 lbs of burger(obviously not pictured). Fits nicely in the freezer right next to the slickhead from earlier this year.


Looking good Clint!

I got 6 packs of backstraps as well, skipped the roasts and burger. Got 10lbs of burger from my doe the week before, on top of doe steaks and a lot of jerky.


----------



## Liveblue23

Meat said:


> There you go again adding useful commentary to the thread. I would like to see the percentage of your 131 posts that are you being an ass or actually trying to be an asset to a thread. I am guessing you being an ass far outweighs you being an asset.
> 
> Meat


Why is this fool not banned already? What a useless turd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Adub2500 said:


> No luck. Replay shot over and over in my head and positive it was a good hit. Tracked good blood for awhile then blood just stopped. Found arrow covered in blood and looked to be lung blood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with what was already said, try to get out and atleast grid search tomorrow morning. How much penetration did you get? If it’s good lung blood and you got good penetration then that deer is dead somewhere! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adub2500

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> I agree with what was already said, try to get out and atleast grid search tomorrow morning. How much penetration did you get? If it’s good lung blood and you got good penetration then that deer is dead somewhere!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely going back after him tomorrow. Arrow buried in him to the fletching. Definitely a dead deer it’s just about finding him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remington441

Liveblue23 said:


> Meat said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again adding useful commentary to the thread. I would like to see the percentage of your 131 posts that are you being an ass or actually trying to be an asset to a thread. I am guessing you being an ass far outweighs you being an asset.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this fool not banned already? What a useless turd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Could this Be you??


----------



## hdrking2003

Liveblue23 said:


> Why is this fool not banned already? What a useless turd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The frustrations of being a poser can only build up so much until he has the need to make himself feel better about being such a nothing in real life. What better way to do that than by being a faceless coward spewing nothing but negativity to people who will never have a chance to actually confront him in person. Then to continue his self stroking session, he tries to rain down on others success while he continues to strike out. No way that he would have the cahonas to say these things to anyone here face to face. Classic Tiny Tim syndrome. 

Just hit the ignore button like I did, and don’t feed the troll. That’s exactly what a poser like this wants us to do, get worked up over their nothingness. I only knew who y’all was talking about due to the multiple quotes. Ignore button is your friend! Lol.


----------



## styxbb

What part of OH Adub? Always up for a good track job.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> The frustrations of being a poser can only build up so much until he has the need to make himself feel better about being such a nothing in real life. What better way to do that than by being a faceless coward spewing nothing but negativity to people who will never have a chance to actually confront him in person. Then to continue his self stroking session, he tries to rain down on others success while he continues to strike out. No way that he would have the cahonas to say these things to anyone here face to face. Classic Tiny Tim syndrome.
> 
> Just hit the ignore button like I did, and don’t feed the troll. That’s exactly what a poser like this wants us to do, get worked up over their nothingness. I only knew who y’all was talking about due to the multiple quotes. Ignore button is your friend! Lol.


Yep, that ignore button works freaking wonders! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Looking good Clint!
> 
> I got 6 packs of backstraps as well, skipped the roasts and burger. Got 10lbs of burger from my doe the week before, on top of doe steaks and a lot of jerky.


Nice! I got some more straps n burger from my doe about a month ago too. I haven’t bought burger from the store in a few years, lol. It can’t compare anyway, quality or price wise. That jerky looks fantastic tho Tom!! Is that Raber’s too?? Never tried their jerky. I usually give a buddy of mine a roast or two and he can turn it in to some real good jerky.


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice! I got some more straps n burger from my doe about a month ago too. That jerky looks fantastic tho Tom!! Is that Raber’s too?? Never tried their jerky. I usually give a buddy of mine a roast or two and he can turn it in to some real good jerky.


That comes from a friend in Newark/Heath, he and his wife are retired and process deer for extra money. $90 got me backstraps, 8-10lbs of burger, and 4 gallon size zipper bags full of some of the best jerky in the area.

PM me if you want his contact info.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> That comes from a friend in Newark/Heath, he and his wife are retired and process deer for extra money. $90 got me backstraps, 8-10lbs of burger, and 4 gallon size zipper bags full of some of the best jerky in the area.
> 
> PM me if you want his contact info.


Sent!!


----------



## BBD1984

Never going to wal mart again to buy hunting license/tag...

ODNR.gov easy as falling off a log!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Never going to wal mart again to buy hunting license/tag...
> 
> ODNR.gov easy as falling off a log!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, definitely the way to go. Unless you don’t wanna miss out on the visual entertainment that the local Walmart can provide. Better leave the boy at home for that tho, don’t wanna scar him for life. Lol.


----------



## hitman846

Remington441 said:


> Could this Be you??


Buh Bye :wave3:


----------



## whitetail3131

This guy Remington needs to find a new hobby and a life. Congratulations to all of you that have killed beautiful trophies. Good luck to the guys that are still looking. Remington you must have been beat up as a child and had your lunch money taken away. Remington do you have all the negative comments because your husband or boyfriend beats you. Get a life and get a Facebook account. Some people enjoy reading this to get a idea on movement when they do not live in Ohio like me. We all know that you live in like 4 states with all your husbands so go someplace else.


----------



## deerslayer12345

To everyone who doesn't wanna see a particular user's posts, just click on his profile, click the menu button and hit ignore/block! (on tapatalk at least) It does wonders! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

hitman846 said:


> buh bye :wave3:




thx.


----------



## whitetail3131

hitman846 said:


> Buh Bye :wave3:


Thank you so much this guy was so annoying for us guys just trying to follow a states rut page


----------



## WEEGEE

really quiet, for me sightings are still on the low side, still batting 1000 ,but only 1 doe and 1 6pt today...strange.
picking up blind and moving in for the kill.:wink:


----------



## hdrking2003

hitman846 said:


> Buh Bye :wave3:


----------



## mtn3531

I learned a long time ago to never argue with an idiot. They'll just drag you down to their level and beat you with experience. Y'all can figure out who the idiot is.....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Off to the tree for an all day sit. GL to all and remember it’s youth gun season this weekend.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Off to the tree for an all day sit. GL to all and remember it’s youth gun season this weekend.


 Good luck....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m at work thinking about that buck from yesterday....still can’t believe I was able to draw him away from that doe for a few mins

Hope he comes back this evening 



Tim


----------



## The Phantom

*Psa*

Youth gun season today and tomorrow.
Don't forget to wear the required 

HUNTER ORANGE.


Good luck and be safe to all.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Got 4 of us out on the property in Richland county, one is youth gun hunting. Snow is starting to melt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Good luck this morning to everyone, especially the youngins out hunting!


----------



## BBD1984

Hoping to get my lil man his 1st

Good luck everyone!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah, but his scenario had the buck walking straight to you when he bedded down. Don’t just go making up your own dreamland scenario now Tim. J/k, lol.
> 
> Bet I have a dream about this tonight now, lol.


Haha I did come up with my own dreamland scenario though lmaooooo

What can I say lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## woobagooba

I picked stands this morning anticipating where the youngsters might move them but i haven't heard a shot.


----------



## BBD1984

woobagooba said:


> I picked stands this morning anticipating where the youngsters might move them but i haven't heard a shot.


6 or 7 shots here. 

No deer. Trying to tell lil guy, it's not like the video games got to be patient

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

1 shot heard in Richland so far that’s all. Had one of our young weird 8 points come through at 45 yards and and two does out far. Other buddy had 2 does at 60 yards and a small 8 wall under his stand. Of course the stand with the youth hunter hasn’t seen anything so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

BBD1984 said:


> 6 or 7 shots here.
> 
> No deer. Trying to tell lil guy, it's not like the video games got to be patient
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ain’t that the truth. So hard for kids now cause they are use to constant action so any downtime considered as boring time. Video games sure hasn’t helped future of hunting. Hope he sees a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IrishHunter1

3-4 shots in Knox... but I haven’t seen anything.


----------



## Luvt00hunt

Meat said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised you didn’t let an arrow fly anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again adding useful commentary to the thread. I would like to see the percentage of your 131 posts that are you being an ass or actually trying to be an asset to a thread. I am guessing you being an ass far outweighs you being an asset.
> 
> Meat
Click to expand...

What's a guy named Remington doing on a Archery site anyway... anti Hunter in disguise?


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Haha I did come up with my own dreamland scenario though lmaooooo
> 
> What can I say lol
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


LMAO, classic! Good luck tonight Tim, I hope you get another crack at that brute......dreamland scenario or not.[emoji16]


----------



## 1sawtooth

You guys seeing any movement today? Slow here in Adams county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IrishHunter1

1sawtooth said:


> You guys seeing any movement today? Slow here in Adams county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Today was the first day that I got skunked all season.


----------



## 1sawtooth

Looks like I’m headed that way too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brnt5295

Starting to hear gunshots here in Columbiana county. Snow is melting from the trees, hopefully the kids push some this way. It’s been a slow November here which is very unusual at this property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> What head BBD? Just taking a poll. I shot mine with a WacEm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Which Wac’ems? I typically shoot Wasp JakHammer SST’s but found a great deal on Wac’em 2” aluminum expandables(discontinued), and the new stainless steel 1.5” mechanicals, so thought I’d try em out. Used the aluminum on my earlier doe and the stainless version on my buck. They both performed flawlessly, and I’m REALLY liking the stainless version. Super short ferrule, stainless cut on contact tip, and typical razor sharp Wac’em blades. Came in 4 packs too which also doesn’t hurt.


----------



## BBD1984

Had the most amazing time in the woods with my boy, on his 1st deer hunt!

Unbelievable story... the short and skinny is... 

Had a doe almost run us over as we were slipping around. She was bleating, so I immediately look behind her and here comes a little buck chasing. Standing 10 yds, my son pulls the crossbow up, and I couldn't get the stinking safety off due to the arrow slipping down, which if the arrow isn't up against the string you can't take the safety off, found out that the hard way....

Buck stood there for a while then ran off. Poor lil buddy, he's still happy about the whole experience 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Which Wac’ems? I typically shoot Wasp JakHammer SST’s but found a great deal on Wac’em 2” aluminum expandables(discontinued), and the new stainless steel 1.5” mechanicals, so thought I’d try em out. Used the aluminum on my earlier doe and the stainless version on my buck. They both performed flawlessly, and I’m REALLY liking the stainless version. Super short ferrule, stainless cut on contact tip, and typical razor sharp Wac’em blades. Came in 4 packs too which also doesn’t hurt.


I shoot the 3 blade Tritons. I've killed deer and elk with them, they fly great and punch two holes. Hard to argue with that! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I shoot the 3 blade Tritons. I've killed deer and elk with them, they fly great and punch two holes. Hard to argue with that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

My son got it done this morning with his first deer! Had three does come in and he was trying to line up on the biggest one, but then the two little ones took off the way they came and mom followed them. I hung the gun back up and told him something else might show up. I scan the brush and see antlers. I hit the can call a couple of times and this 6 point starts heading our way. Stops broadside at 60 yards and my some drills him, blew his heart out. Buck ran about 30 yards and dropped. Very proud of him and I've been waiting 9 years for this day.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

BBD1984 said:


> Had the most amazing time in the woods with my boy, on his 1st deer hunt!
> 
> Unbelievable story... the short and skinny is...
> 
> Had a doe almost run us over as we were slipping around. She was bleating, so I immediately look behind her and here comes a little buck chasing. Standing 10 yds, my son pulls the crossbow up, and I couldn't get the stinking safety off due to the arrow slipping down, which if the arrow isn't up against the string you can't take the safety off, found out that the hard way....
> 
> Buck stood there for a while then ran off. Poor lil buddy, he's still happy about the whole experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s awesome buddy.....that’s what it’s all about I have my boy with me today hopefully he’ll get his first buck .....awesome story too.....we seen a few does today so far in Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

OhioHoytHunter said:


> My son got it done this morning with his first deer! Had three does come in and he was trying to line up on the biggest one, but then the two little ones took off the way they came and mom followed them. I hung the gun back up and told him something else might show up. I scan the brush and see antlers. I hit the can call a couple of times and this 6 point starts heading our way. Stops broadside at 60 yards and my some drills him, blew his heart out. Buck ran about 30 yards and dropped. Very proud of him and I've been waiting 9 years for this day.
> View attachment 6655301


Congrats to your son on a job well done! A proud papa too I’m sure!!


----------



## weldermike70

Big congrats to him, well done buddy. I just got back from Muskingom county. Wicked cold all week and my last day there was a ice storm so I never hunted that day. Deer action was slow but good, nothing really to complain about. First light was heavy action every day and then would just shut off like a switch about a half hour after first light, then it was the occasional young cruiser every so often. I did see a total beast of a deer that walked ten yards to the right of me while it was still pitch black, all I could make out was a huge body and a massive set of white horns. Just a beast of a deer. All was good!


----------



## BBD1984

OhioHoytHunter said:


> My son got it done this morning with his first deer! Had three does come in and he was trying to line up on the biggest one, but then the two little ones took off the way they came and mom followed them. I hung the gun back up and told him something else might show up. I scan the brush and see antlers. I hit the can call a couple of times and this 6 point starts heading our way. Stops broadside at 60 yards and my some drills him, blew his heart out. Buck ran about 30 yards and dropped. Very proud of him and I've been waiting 9 years for this day.
> View attachment 6655301


Man good work!! What am awesome memory

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Way to go! That's what it's about.....next gen baby! AWESOME!


OhioHoytHunter said:


> My son got it done this morning with his first deer! Had three does come in and he was trying to line up on the biggest one, but then the two little ones took off the way they came and mom followed them. I hung the gun back up and told him something else might show up. I scan the brush and see antlers. I hit the can call a couple of times and this 6 point starts heading our way. Stops broadside at 60 yards and my some drills him, blew his heart out. Buck ran about 30 yards and dropped. Very proud of him and I've been waiting 9 years for this day.
> View attachment 6655301


Cory


----------



## BBD1984

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> That’s awesome buddy.....that’s what it’s all about I have my boy with me today hopefully he’ll get his first buck .....awesome story too.....we seen a few does today so far in Monroe County
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir. Enjoy the moment, have fun and be safe...[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Thanks guys, yeah he's definitely hooked now. Wanting nothing but hunting stuff for Christmas haha. But yeah very proud of him and experienced all sorts of emotions watching him take the shot and recovering his first deer


----------



## corybrown50

So....side question....what age do you all believe is appropriate? My 5yo wants to come with me all the time. He's shot my crossbow with help, but very timid about his ability to chill for hours on end. 

Cory


----------



## mandrroofing

corybrown50 said:


> So....side question....what age do you all believe is appropriate? My 5yo wants to come with me all the time. He's shot my crossbow with help, but very timid about his ability to chill for hours on end.
> 
> Cory


The only way I would take my 5 year old if it was in a blind with a heater buddy or something

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

corybrown50 said:


> So....side question....what age do you all believe is appropriate? My 5yo wants to come with me all the time. He's shot my crossbow with help, but very timid about his ability to chill for hours on end.
> 
> Cory


I started taking my 6 year old this season. I only take him within 2 hours of dark and in a blind, as He doesn’t have the ability to chill. I spread out the days he goes as I do not want to burn him out. And I want him to have action so I will put out a little corn a couple days prior just for him. We have yet to connect but we had a nice 130+ 8pt come in and bust him moving a little to much one night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outback1

Take your kids as soon as you can. It doesn’t matter if he/she stays still or not. It is not about killing a deer, it’s about the kids, I started going with my dad when I was so little he has to carry me to the stand, I did the same with my kids, we always took a lot of snacks . Some times we saw deer sometimes we didn’t, But we made memories that there is not a buck alive that I would trade for the memories I have with my children while hunting. Believe me, there are a lot of deer but you only have your chance to take your children while they are young once.


----------



## billhalljr

Craziest year ever, just so unpredictible. Took oldest, 20, last night and had this guy bed @ woodline 100 yards.. saw a buck run by earlier with blood all over his face so thiught safe do little rattle but he just got up and walked away. Talking 13 year old neice in morning for youth in hopes of seeing him









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

outback1 said:


> Take your kids as soon as you can. It doesn’t matter if he/she stays still or not. It is not about killing a deer, it’s about the kids, I started going with my dad when I was so little he has to carry me to the stand, I did the same with my kids, we always took a lot of snacks . Some times we saw deer sometimes we didn’t, But we made memories that there is not a buck alive that I would trade for the memories I have with my children while hunting. Believe me, there are a lot of deer but you only have your chance to take your children while they are young once.


What this guy said.. my dad use to pack me in the woods . He once brought ne out of the woods and changed my diaper on the tailgate of the truck


----------



## Meat

I started taking my kids with me as early as I could. They both started hunting at 5 with a Horton Yukon crossbow that they both practiced day after day with. My daughter is now 16 and has taken a deer nearly every year and my son is 9 and has taken a deer each year he has hunted. As someone said, there is no way, even now, they could/would do an all day sit, just a few hours before dark. Both have hunted from buddy stands with me, but have had way more success from blinds. 
As long as you don’t make it stressful by getting angry with them for not being quiet, they should enjoy it. If you make it to where you get angry at them every time they go, you won’t have a hunting buddy for long. I always go in with low expectations of them doing everything right, even now. Heck, just a few nights ago, my daughter had to pee so bad that we went home early. Checked the cam a few days later and a nice 8 walked in about 15 mins after we left. I am not even going to bother telling her or getting angry over her inability to stay until dark. We had fun hanging out and if you have a teenager daughter, you know how rare time with them is.

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> I started taking my kids with me as early as I could. They both started hunting at 5 with a Horton Yukon crossbow that they both practiced day after day with. My daughter is now 16 and has taken a deer nearly every year and my son is 9 and has taken a deer each year he has hunted. As someone said, there is no way, even now, they could/would do an all day sit, just a few hours before dark. Both have hunted from buddy stands with me, but have had way more success from blinds.
> As long as you don’t make it stressful by getting angry with them for not being quiet, they should enjoy it. If you make it to where you get angry at them every time they go, you won’t have a hunting buddy for long. I always go in with low expectations of them doing everything right, even now. Heck, just a few nights ago, my daughter had to pee so bad that we went home early. Checked the cam a few days later and a nice 8 walked in about 15 mins after we left. I am not even going to bother telling her or getting angry over her inability to stay until dark. We had fun hanging out and if you have a teenager daughter, you know how rare time with them is.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great advice...!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## scottiwad4

Just ran off a trespasser. Middle aged man wearing blue jeans and a camo jacket carrying a slug gun.


----------



## BBD1984

scottiwad4 said:


> Just ran off a trespasser. Middle aged man wearing blue jeans and a camo jacket carrying a slug gun.


Good grief... how did that go? Prob should call DNR...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

I keep trying to get my 11yo daughter to come, but the crossbow kicked her in the eye once this summer and I think she might be out. I think I will bring him in soon since he's so enthusiastic about it. I set up a blind and a feeder earlier in the season for doe patrol and hoping to bring them. 

Cory


----------



## corybrown50

scottiwad4 said:


> Just ran off a trespasser. Middle aged man wearing blue jeans and a camo jacket carrying a slug gun.


If you're going to break the law....might as well go all out 

Cory


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Thanks guys, yeah he's definitely hooked now. Wanting nothing but hunting stuff for Christmas haha. But yeah very proud of him and experienced all sorts of emotions watching him take the shot and recovering his first deer


 If that’s all he wants then shopping for him would be easy lol


Tim


----------



## corybrown50

Tim/OH said:


> If that’s all he wants then shopping for him would be easy lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Someone should start a used hunting equipment/ clothing for kids....man they go through clothes fast

Cory


----------



## Tim/OH

My friend who lives a couple houses down from where I hunt at said he seen a huge buck heading towards my stand area around 9am this morning smh....and I’m at work but it’s cool because it was all overtime for the 2nd straight day....

My boy Dan(Hower) text me and said call off because of that big 8 encounter yesterday evening....he had a feeling I would have killed that 8 this morning....where the neighbor seen this buck was about 100 yds away from my stand...he was walking the creek line...the creek line runs right by my stand about 25 yds

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I left my can call in my vest back at the truck fml...


Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

My brother sent me this pic of a nice 10 bedded with a doe he took the pic from the truck.this driveway leads our property we hunt.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

outback1 said:


> Take your kids as soon as you can. It doesn’t matter if he/she stays still or not. It is not about killing a deer, it’s about the kids, I started going with my dad when I was so little he has to carry me to the stand, I did the same with my kids, we always took a lot of snacks . Some times we saw deer sometimes we didn’t, But we made memories that there is not a buck alive that I would trade for the memories I have with my children while hunting. Believe me, there are a lot of deer but you only have your chance to take your children while they are young once.


You are so right. It’s not about killing just being out there with them. Don’t try to make them stay longer than they want and make sure you have food and drinks and they stay warm. Well said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mavoh

BBD1984 said:


> Great advice...!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I agree, great advice. I started taking my daughter when she was nine. She killed bucks almost every year until she turned 14, then moved on to other interests. My son started at 8, and he has also scored every year. He's 13 now and turning into a real solid hunter. We sat from before daylight today until almost dark in the same stand. Only saw one buck, a small 7 pointer with a palmated antler. He passed to wait for something better than the 8 point he shot last season.

Enjoy every minute with the kids. I can say it has definitely stung a little since my daughter gave up hunting. I really loved spending that time with her.


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> If you're going to break the law....might as well go all out
> 
> Cory


At a local gas station this eve as I was headed home from my evening BOW hunt, there was a guy(mid to late 20’s I’d say)getting out of his truck as I walked by, and there was a stud of a 9 point in the back.(We weren’t parked right up front, more on the outside area at the station). I also noticed as I walked by, that he had a scoped shotgun on his back seat.(His door was open so the dome light was on making it easy to see inside). The last thing I noticed, he was by himself, no children with him. So curiosity got the best of me and I asked him, “you get that today”? He just replied “yep”. I then had to asked one more question.....”during youth gun weekend”? I swear on everything, he then turned around, got back in his truck as quickly as he had gotten out of it, and left the gas station in an expedited fashion. 

It just blows my mind what some people will do, just to shoot a buck. I mean, is it really worth breaking the law and disgracing such a highly regarded family hunting weekend, just to tag a buck? Just learn how to shoot a bow, or buy a crossbow, or even just wait till your season is in, instead of being a worthless douche nozzle. I guess I didn’t know 100% that he did anything illegal, or didn’t have any kids, but but the way he took off out of there sure did make it seem that way. If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck.........


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

My boy got it done at 3:30 came into the biologic maximum....first buck he’s ever shot I’m very proud 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> My boy got it done at 3:30 came into the biologic maximum....first buck he’s ever shot I’m very proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! Open sights too, well done!!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations to your son Hoyt Muzzy! Great buck and I'm sure you were very proud of him. Great job.


----------



## scottiwad4

BBD1984 said:


> Good grief... how did that go? Prob should call DNR...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I just told him to go back the way he came. He tried to give me some story about dogs killing his chickens is why he had the gun. Told him that’s not my problem and doesn’t explain why he was trespassing. Problem is that the pike county prosecutor won’t prosecute. These people have had their meth lab busted and been arrested for dealing over and over. Never get prosecuted. As far as breaking the law , this is minor for these people.


----------



## scottiwad4

corybrown50 said:


> If you're going to break the law....might as well go all out
> 
> Cory



They shoot them with a gun no matter the season. They have no intention of tagging them anyway.


----------



## hdrking2003

scottiwad4 said:


> I just told him to go back the way he came. He tried to give me some story about dogs killing his chickens is why he had the gun. Told him that’s not my problem and doesn’t explain why he was trespassing. Problem is that the pike county prosecutor won’t prosecute. These people have had their meth lab busted and been arrested for dealing over and over. Never get prosecuted. As far as breaking the law , this is minor for these people.


From what I understand from people I know, that know Pike Co......I’ve heard that people like the Rhodens(R.I.P.)and Wagners are almost a dime a dozen down that way. No way am I trying to disrespect your area, more of an agreeing statement to what you said. I’ve only drove thru Pike Co once, so my info was second hand info.

Getting to be like that in a lot of areas around the state tho, and one reason I ALWAYS carry a pistol with me in the woods.


----------



## corybrown50

Times are changing down there.....many different people in authority now.....all I will say is I know DNR has tactical equipment, know how to use it, and are NOW willing to do so.....


hdrking2003 said:


> From what I understand from people I know, that know Pike Co......I’ve heard that people like the Rhodens(R.I.P.)and Wagners are almost a dime a dozen down that way. No way am I trying to disrespect your area, more of an agreeing statement to what you said. I’ve only drove thru Pike Co once, so my info was second hand info.
> 
> Getting to be like that in a lot of areas around the state tho, and one reason I ALWAYS carry a pistol with me in the woods.


Cory


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> Times are changing down there.....many different people in authority now.....all I will say is I know DNR has tactical equipment, know how to use it, and are NOW willing to do so.....
> 
> Cory


Good to hear!!


----------



## Wyandothunter

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats to your son on a job well done! A proud papa too I’m sure!!


Congratulations young man...


----------



## Adub2500

styxbb said:


> What part of OH Adub? Always up for a good track job.


Sorry didn’t get back with you sooner. Been searching all day. I have a friend that works with the swat team and is trained in tracking help me. We were on and off good blood for miles and turned up nothing. Still uncertain what the deal is but not going to give up. I am in Fairfield county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstrap75

Missed a dandy 10 pt this evening, shot high but he didn’t seem too spooked. First buck in two years I have shot at!


----------



## WEEGEE

backstrap75 said:


> Missed a dandy 10 pt this evening, shot high but he didn’t seem too spooked. First buck in two years I have shot at!


close was he?:wink:


----------



## BBD1984

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> My boy got it done at 3:30 came into the biologic maximum....first buck he’s ever shot I’m very proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic! Congrats

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

There on their feet guys. Second 3.5 year 8 to walk by. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great to see all the younguns taking deer, very promising for the future of our sport!


----------



## 70641

Hunted yesterday from daylight till noon and didn't even see a deer. I was hoping that they would have been gun hunting the adjacent property for youths opening day and push some deer my way but I didn't even hear a gun shot while I was in the woods.. Nothing came to rattling, estrus bleats etc...


----------



## scottiwad4

hdrking2003 said:


> From what I understand from people I know, that know Pike Co......I’ve heard that people like the Rhodens(R.I.P.)and Wagners are almost a dime a dozen down that way. No way am I trying to disrespect your area, more of an agreeing statement to what you said. I’ve only drove thru Pike Co once, so my info was second hand info.
> 
> Getting to be like that in a lot of areas around the state tho, and one reason I ALWAYS carry a pistol with me in the woods.


 It’s not my area. I live in Licking county. But yeah , it’s largely a poor white trash area. My grandpa bought the property down there in the ‘50’s as a recreational property and somewhere to retire to. I always carry when I’m there because of the neighbors. The property is actually a stones throw from where the Rhodens where murdered.


----------



## scottiwad4

corybrown50 said:


> Times are changing down there.....many different people in authority now.....all I will say is I know DNR has tactical equipment, know how to use it, and are NOW willing to do so.....
> 
> Cory



The general feeling down there is that Sheriff Reader is trying. LEO isn’t so much the issue anymore. But after the arrests are made the prosecutor needs to follow through on his part. He doesn’t. DNR has the same issues. Poaching isn’t a high priority crime for them. Hell , they’re already stressing over the cost of the Rhoden murder trials.


----------



## freeridejohnny

Hey guys, good to be back in the Ohio hardwoods. Been watching the thread, congrats to all you guys. Some nice deer this year. Flew in at 2am Saturday morning and slept for 2 hrs. Got up at 4:30 to take my buddy's boy hunting for his first time. Almost hit a good buck pulling into the spot we park. Sat at the road till legal light cus it ran back in the woods we were hunting. Bumped him walking in and he ran right under the stand. Then a small buck was milling around under the stand when we were 100yrds away and he didn't feel comfortable with the shot from that far. It walked off and we got up in and saw a group of 6 doe cross the field. Was quite the rest of the morn. Went to public for the evening hunt, had 2 doe go by but he was playing on his phone so he just took pics, lol, kids. So made him hold the gun in his lap so he'd be ready. 4:30 we heard a twig snap and a buck was coming out of the thick 20yrds away. Passed under the tree at 3yrds. Heart racing faster than it ever had as he made it happen. Hes hooked. Buck had bark shavings in his bases and absolutely rank tarsals. Awesome first day back!


----------



## hdrking2003

freeridejohnny said:


> Hey guys, good to be back in the Ohio hardwoods. Been watching the thread, congrats to all you guys. Some nice deer this year. Flew in at 2am Saturday morning and slept for 2 hrs. Got up at 4:30 to take my buddy's boy hunting for his first time. Almost hit a good buck pulling into the spot we park. Sat at the road till legal light cus it ran back in the woods we were hunting. Bumped him walking in and he ran right under the stand. Then a small buck was milling around under the stand when we were 100yrds away and he didn't feel comfortable with the shot from that far. It walked off and we got up in and saw a group of 6 doe cross the field. Was quite the rest of the morn. Went to public for the evening hunt, had 2 doe go by but he was playing on his phone so he just took pics, lol, kids. So made him hold the gun in his lap so he'd be ready. 4:30 we heard a twig snap and a buck was coming out of the thick 20yrds away. Passed under the tree at 3yrds. Heart racing faster than it ever had as he made it happen. Hes hooked. Buck had bark shavings in his bases and absolutely rank tarsals. Awesome first day back!


Awesome, congrats to him, and good on you for taking him!! Way bigger than my first buck! Lol


----------



## brnt5295

Just had a big boy cruise through at 12:45pm. Yesterday I saw 5 bucks from 1-3pm then it shut down. Seems like the gentlemen’s hunt is the time to be in the woods right now. They are cruising for sure in Columbiana county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> Hey guys, good to be back in the Ohio hardwoods. Been watching the thread, congrats to all you guys. Some nice deer this year. Flew in at 2am Saturday morning and slept for 2 hrs. Got up at 4:30 to take my buddy's boy hunting for his first time. Almost hit a good buck pulling into the spot we park. Sat at the road till legal light cus it ran back in the woods we were hunting. Bumped him walking in and he ran right under the stand. Then a small buck was milling around under the stand when we were 100yrds away and he didn't feel comfortable with the shot from that far. It walked off and we got up in and saw a group of 6 doe cross the field. Was quite the rest of the morn. Went to public for the evening hunt, had 2 doe go by but he was playing on his phone so he just took pics, lol, kids. So made him hold the gun in his lap so he'd be ready. 4:30 we heard a twig snap and a buck was coming out of the thick 20yrds away. Passed under the tree at 3yrds. Heart racing faster than it ever had as he made it happen. Hes hooked. Buck had bark shavings in his bases and absolutely rank tarsals. Awesome first day back!


Excellent! Good work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen a few does in the distance yesterday evening no bucks

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the tree since 330...

Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Seen a few does in the distance yesterday evening no bucks
> 
> Tim


The bucks know when you're at work lol. Hang in there. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Just had a big 8 pop out in field about 60 yards behind me and headed to the next block of timber couldn't call him in. There was 4 does in the field when he came out and he didn't go after them at all. Also had a doe and small buck come in on me at 300


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

freeridejohnny said:


> Hey guys, good to be back in the Ohio hardwoods. Been watching the thread, congrats to all you guys. Some nice deer this year. Flew in at 2am Saturday morning and slept for 2 hrs. Got up at 4:30 to take my buddy's boy hunting for his first time. Almost hit a good buck pulling into the spot we park. Sat at the road till legal light cus it ran back in the woods we were hunting. Bumped him walking in and he ran right under the stand. Then a small buck was milling around under the stand when we were 100yrds away and he didn't feel comfortable with the shot from that far. It walked off and we got up in and saw a group of 6 doe cross the field. Was quite the rest of the morn. Went to public for the evening hunt, had 2 doe go by but he was playing on his phone so he just took pics, lol, kids. So made him hold the gun in his lap so he'd be ready. 4:30 we heard a twig snap and a buck was coming out of the thick 20yrds away. Passed under the tree at 3yrds. Heart racing faster than it ever had as he made it happen. Hes hooked. Buck had bark shavings in his bases and absolutely rank tarsals. Awesome first day back!


Congrats! Was he shooting a 450 bushmaster AR? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Just had a small six grunting and chasing a doe right under my tree lol fun to watch ......got skunked this morning....slow weekend in all but my boy killed a 5 point yesterday evening....so you know it’s just great to be in the buckeye woods doing what we all love .....Monroe County


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

BBD1984 said:


> Hoping to get my lil man his 1st
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is that a Caldwell Field Pod I see? I bought one for my daughters this year. Great investment that I would highly recommend. Both of my girls shot there bucks using it. I hope you guys get one!


----------



## Mao

Saw some young bucks and a solid 2 year old that looks promising last night. Also a few does. He let out a couple grunts but seemed more interested in feeding. On the way home I saw a real stud muffin dogging a doe in a cut corn field. Only buck I have laid eyes on this year that I would deem a shooter. Been as tough of a year as I can remember in the last 12 that I have bow hunted.


----------



## Jnelly89

I have never seen so many does and little bucks . I saw 13 doe and a.4.pointer today. Think i might hang in the towel. Or get a bait pile started for middle December hunting. Decision decisions


----------



## freeridejohnny

Ya 450 Bushmaster


----------



## Regohio

Well it's official the Big Bucks have left the building! I saw one broken up basket rack after 4 hour sit.


----------



## tim1676

Sat from 12:00 to dark...saw 1 for at 4:00, 4 more came through together at about 4:45
No bucks


----------



## Meat

Mao said:


> Is that a Caldwell Field Pod I see? I bought one for my daughters this year. Great investment that I would highly recommend. Both of my girls shot there bucks using it. I hope you guys get one!


That rest has been the best thing for my kids. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Both boys got it done this weekend


----------



## Hower08

Ended up seeing 5 bucks tonight two were no doubt shooters . And a pile of does, bucks paid no real attention to any calls


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations palmated! I'm sure you're on cloud 9 with excitement! Great deer.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Congratulations palmated! I'm sure you're on cloud 9 with excitement! Great deer.


Its been a good weekend brother!


----------



## BBD1984

Mao said:


> Is that a Caldwell Field Pod I see? I bought one for my daughters this year. Great investment that I would highly recommend. Both of my girls shot there bucks using it. I hope you guys get one!


Yes. That thing is awesome... a little cumbersome setting up, but definitely worth the money.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Both boys got it done this weekend


Congrats to your boys brother!! Makes me smile, so I can only imagine how happy you are!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats to your boys brother!! Makes me smile, so I can only imagine how happy you are!


Im more happy about the older one winning the regional finals football game friday night,state semis this friday


----------



## BBD1984

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Both boys got it done this weekend


Awesome congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Seen a TOOOOOOON of deer tonight in southern Richland County. Mostly just does feeding but also saw half a dozen lil boys chasing and one big brute of a buck entered the alfalfa field at last light. He just seemed to be feeding thru tho, not pushing or chasing does at all. One of those does got a lil too close to my stand, and now she’s got a one way ticket to the processor tomorrow morning. Big alpha doe that had me picked off from across the field and ended up circling around behind me. 32 yards in one of my shooting lanes=ticket punched. Lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Im more happy about the older one winning the regional finals football game friday night,state semis this friday


HELLS YEAH!!! It definitely was a great weekend for you and the fam!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BBD1984 said:


> Awesome congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!


----------



## ohiobucks

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Both boys got it done this weekend


Nice work fellas, congrats!


----------



## corybrown50

Surprised to see smaller bucks together this weekend at the feeder.....

Also, nothing seems to be responding to any calling....

Anyone still having any luck calling? I'm in SW Ohio outside 275 loop....

No doe movement, just the little bucks and a nice 8 missing 1 side.

Lock down? Second lockdown? 

I know I had said this last year....any willingness to add regional location to posts as well?

Blessings to all of you....some wonderful deer and memories are being shared here.


Cory


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Surprised to see smaller bucks together this weekend at the feeder.....
> 
> Also, nothing seems to be responding to any calling....
> 
> Anyone still having any luck calling? I'm in SW Ohio outside 275 loop....
> 
> No doe movement, just the little bucks and a nice 8 missing 1 side.
> 
> Lock down? Second lockdown?
> 
> I know I had said this last year....any willingness to add regional location to posts as well?
> 
> Blessings to all of you....some wonderful deer and memories are being shared here.
> 
> 
> Cory


Worst year for calling for me... other a shooter came right after rattle sequence Nov 2nd.... but nothing really since. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> Surprised to see smaller bucks together this weekend at the feeder.....
> 
> Also, nothing seems to be responding to any calling....
> 
> Anyone still having any luck calling? I'm in SW Ohio outside 275 loop....
> 
> No doe movement, just the little bucks and a nice 8 missing 1 side.
> 
> Lock down? Second lockdown?
> 
> I know I had said this last year....any willingness to add regional location to posts as well?
> 
> Blessings to all of you....some wonderful deer and memories are being shared here.
> 
> 
> Cory


Last Sunday morning, I sent out a couple grunts mixed with a couple can calls, and my buck B-lined from 100+ yards to 16 yards right beside me. Definitely on a mission. Had some smaller bucks come to a rattle sequence and grunt calls on a different farm the day before that. Not a lot of response that I can remember other than those. First year in many that I can’t really remember even hearing a buck grunt while being out, not even a lil one. Central Ohio (Knox County).


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

freeridejohnny said:


> Ya 450 Bushmaster


I built one for this season as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

worst year ever for calling agreed


----------



## BowtechHunter65

3 does and 2 fawns feeding through together this morning, no bucks so far.


----------



## BBD1984

Wife said deer were everywhere taking kids to school this morning. Said one was a giant.... their still moving, get out there!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brwnsfan1

corybrown50 said:


> Surprised to see smaller bucks together this weekend at the feeder.....
> 
> Also, nothing seems to be responding to any calling....
> 
> Anyone still having any luck calling? I'm in SW Ohio outside 275 loop....
> 
> No doe movement, just the little bucks and a nice 8 missing 1 side.
> 
> Lock down? Second lockdown?
> 
> I know I had said this last year....any willingness to add regional location to posts as well?
> 
> Blessings to all of you....some wonderful deer and memories are being shared here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


I agree. Other than a few little guys no real luck with the calls this year or scents for that matter. Harrison Co.


----------



## tim1676

Looking for some input from the other Ohio hunters...
What is everyone hunting strategy moving forward from here? Continue hunting does, looking for cruising bucks? Hunt food sources hoping a buck will show up? Are the bucks still cruising looking for does at this point?
Trying to regroup and get a good strategy. 
Thx


----------



## glassguy2511

Even though I do not have a buck tag left, I couldnt take it and had to enjoy the great weather yesterday afternoon/evening in a tree.

I saw 2 does get chased all around me by several younger bucks. They were going from a field, into the woods and past me, back to the field, etc. All of a sudden everything stopped. Out comes what looked to be a solid mature buck (probably a solid 140's 10pt I have on camera) and he proceeded to run one of the other bucks off. Then he took over the chasing of that doe. The other buck ran the other doe completely out of sight.

2 other smaller bucks showed up at the field edge just watching. I guess they were taking notes for when they get a couple of years older lol.

Mature bucks have been on lock down for the last week. Should see them free up this week and put in a lot of miles searching for those last remaining does.

The "desperately seeking phase" as some refer to tends to bring in deer that you havent seen before as they leave their home area and travel. If I was not tagged out I would still make my primary hunting areas where I know does are going to be for morning and evening hunts and down wind of doe bedding areas during late morning and mid day.


----------



## Meat

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Both boys got it done this weekend


Congrats on the deer and football brother!

Meat


----------



## BBD1984

tim1676 said:


> Looking for some input from the other Ohio hunters...
> What is everyone hunting strategy moving forward from here? Continue hunting does, looking for cruising bucks? Hunt food sources hoping a buck will show up? Are the bucks still cruising looking for does at this point?
> Trying to regroup and get a good strategy.
> Thx


Stay in rut mode. 
Next Monday get in a spot where deer will be pushed your way from neighboring properties... if that's an option. Get in the thick stuff. 
Send bucks chasing does after gun season.. I was bow hunting one time after gun season and had a buck and several does 300 yards out in this field.... screamed on my doe bleat true talker and he came across the field and 70 yards from my stand on a string... got downwind of me.. boo. And he was a dandy!
Also Thanksgiving and that weekend no doubt gun hunters will be in woods "scouting".... stirring up the woods...
That may help you may not. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Meat said:


> Congrats on the deer and football brother!
> 
> Meat


Thanks meat!!


----------



## holterross

5 doe and 3 yearlings no bucks this morning. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

glassguy2511 said:


> Even though I do not have a buck tag left, I couldnt take it and had to enjoy the great weather yesterday afternoon/evening in a tree.
> 
> I saw 2 does get chased all around me by several younger bucks. They were going from a field, into the woods and past me, back to the field, etc. All of a sudden everything stopped. Out comes what looked to be a solid mature buck (probably a solid 140's 10pt I have on camera) and he proceeded to run one of the other bucks off. Then he took over the chasing of that doe. The other buck ran the other doe completely out of sight.
> 
> 2 other smaller bucks showed up at the field edge just watching. I guess they were taking notes for when they get a couple of years older lol.
> 
> Mature bucks have been on lock down for the last week. Should see them free up this week and put in a lot of miles searching for those last remaining does.
> 
> The "desperately seeking phase" as some refer to tends to bring in deer that you havent seen before as they leave their home area and travel. If I was not tagged out I would still make my primary hunting areas where I know does are going to be for morning and evening hunts and down wind of doe bedding areas during late morning and mid day.


Sounds good...thx


----------



## tim1676

BBD1984 said:


> Stay in rut mode.
> Next Monday get in a spot where deer will be pushed your way from neighboring properties... if that's an option. Get in the thick stuff.
> Send bucks chasing does after gun season.. I was bow hunting one time after gun season and had a buck and several does 300 yards out in this field.... screamed on my doe bleat true talker and he came across the field and 70 yards from my stand on a string... got downwind of me.. boo. And he was a dandy!
> Also Thanksgiving and that weekend no doubt gun hunters will be in woods "scouting".... stirring up the woods...
> That may help you may not. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Copy...Thx


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Definitely lockdown the big boys should be breaking free within the next few days stay persistent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

This is my favorite period of the rut. Young bucks have learned their role and calmed down, casual hunters have gone home, and the biggest/oldest bucks are on their feet looking for any receptive doe. I don't see near as many deer this last week before gun season, but I certainly see the oldest.


----------



## BBD1984

Like to think I'm going to be able to save up for a new(upgrade) bow this off-season....

Question: wing span: 77" / 2.5 = 30.8 

I can't remember what my current bow got set at and I'm sure a bow shop would be helpful in setting me up, but in case I buy used, should I round down(30") or up(31") or does it really matter?

I use a kisser button. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

BBD1984 said:


> Like to think I'm going to be able to save up for a new(upgrade) bow this off-season....
> 
> Question: wing span: 77" / 2.5 = 30.8
> 
> I can't remember what my current bow got set at and I'm sure a bow shop would be helpful in setting me up, but in case I buy used, should I round down(30") or up(31") or does it really matter?
> 
> I use a kisser button.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Go shoot some bows at a shop. Figure out what DL is comfortable and go from there. 
A lot of mfgs have rotating DL mods, huge plus.


----------



## woobagooba

M.Magis said:


> This is my favorite period of the rut. Young bucks have learned their role and calmed down, casual hunters have gone home, and the biggest/oldest bucks are on their feet looking for any receptive doe. I don't see near as many deer this last week before gun season, but I certainly see the oldest.


2nd that. Always seems, when a new big buck starts showing up on the trail cam it's this week.


----------



## mtn3531

What length ATA you looking for in a bow? Depends on the bow, a 30.5" DL might be the ticket, a different bow might be a 31". Need to check some out and see. You particular to a brand?


BBD1984 said:


> Like to think I'm going to be able to save up for a new(upgrade) bow this off-season....
> 
> Question: wing span: 77" / 2.5 = 30.8
> 
> I can't remember what my current bow got set at and I'm sure a bow shop would be helpful in setting me up, but in case I buy used, should I round down(30") or up(31") or does it really matter?
> 
> I use a kisser button.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

It’s pouring down rain where I’m at, but it’s suppose to stop anytime now


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Both boys got it done this weekend


 That’s awesome brother...congratulations to both of them


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Like to think I'm going to be able to save up for a new(upgrade) bow this off-season....
> 
> Question: wing span: 77" / 2.5 = 30.8
> 
> I can't remember what my current bow got set at and I'm sure a bow shop would be helpful in setting me up, but in case I buy used, should I round down(30") or up(31") or does it really matter?
> 
> I use a kisser button.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agreed with paarcher, because each bow will be a little different with draw length measurements. Hardly any of them are exact. Also, as a starting point, measure underneath wrist to wrist(where your wrist hinges), and then divide by 2.5. Not total wingspan.


----------



## BBD1984

Have Bear now. But not brand loyal....

Good advice, better to stop at shop. Just scanning CL now... thought I'd ask...

Thanks fellas! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> It’s pouring down rain where I’m at, but it’s suppose to stop anytime now
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Tim! ... like to see another regular on here give away a free dirt nap

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Have Bear now. But not brand loyal....
> 
> Good advice, better to stop at shop. Just scanning CL now... thought I'd ask...
> 
> Thanks fellas!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


AT classies is where it’s at, especially after Christmas or the first of the year.


----------



## mtn3531

Yep, right now is when everyone is buying new bows and getting rid of their old ones

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> AT classies is where it’s at, especially after Christmas or the first of the year.


I'll take a look thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Good luck Tim! ... like to see another regular on here give away a free dirt nap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Thanks man, rain has stop and I’m in the tree...


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks man, rain has stop and I’m in the tree...
> 
> 
> Tim


I’m headed to work soon, but looking forward to a kick azz update from you at lunch Big Tim! Good luck brother!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks Clint

Got a small buck chasing like 5 does around me...


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Lot of deer out feeding in the fields.... Got to love the one eating off the pile of corn in front of the deer blind 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Just shot a wide racked buck, It was only 15 yrds but because of the thermals in this area I have to hunt a stand that's 45 feet off the ground and doesn't present the best angle for the desired double long shot, i put it in the vitals the arrow never went all the way through, he bounded off and then walked a big circle into the CRP I'm going to give it a few hours before I go look for him because I didn't hear him crash.


----------



## corybrown50

freeridejohnny said:


> Just shot a wide racked buck, It was only 15 yrds but because of the thermals in this area I have to hunt a stand that's 45 feet off the ground and doesn't present the best angle for the desired double long shot, i put it in the vitals the arrow never went all the way through, he bounded off and then walked a big circle into the CRP I'm going to give it a few hours before I go look for him because I didn't hear him crash.


Dude! 45 feet up! That's crazy.....best I've done is 35....can't imagine a tree straight enough around me to get that high that isn't 30" wide.

Cory


----------



## mtn3531

45 ft up you'll never catch both lungs at that range from the tree. I bet you got one lung from that angle. Keep us posted when you start trailing it up. I know at close range and from much lower heights I've only caught one lung on what looked like a perfect shot. Actually jumped it the next morning and then it died, but it survived overnight. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

How long you guys think I should wait I was thinking of going back around 9 or 10 think I should give it the whole night I never seen him crash but he definitely walked off hunched over very slowly


----------



## bghunter7311

freeridejohnny said:


> Just shot a wide racked buck, It was only 15 yrds but because of the thermals in this area I have to hunt a stand that's 45 feet off the ground and doesn't present the best angle for the desired double long shot, i put it in the vitals the arrow never went all the way through, he bounded off and then walked a big circle into the CRP I'm going to give it a few hours before I go look for him because I didn't hear him crash.


You would have to be outfitted with Patagonia freestyle climbing gear just to get into your stand and get your bow up


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> How long you guys think I should wait I was thinking of going back around 9 or 10 think I should give it the whole night I never seen him crash but he definitely walked off hunched over very slowly


Old cliche... If he's dead now he'll be dead in the morning. Lowe's are in the 30s..... I would let him sleep it off...

What was he doing before you shot in?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

I hate tracking in the dark, I'd go back first thing in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

bghunter7311 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just shot a wide racked buck, It was only 15 yrds but because of the thermals in this area I have to hunt a stand that's 45 feet off the ground and doesn't present the best angle for the desired double long shot, i put it in the vitals the arrow never went all the way through, he bounded off and then walked a big circle into the CRP I'm going to give it a few hours before I go look for him because I didn't hear him crash.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to be outfitted with Patagonia freestyle climbing gear just to get into your stand and get your bow up
Click to expand...

Haha, ya it's not a fun climb and a bit of a sketchy sit but I got busted nonstop sitting any lower. There aren't many yotes in the area so I am gonna give it the whole night cus with the arrow not penetrating through there will be no blood trail. I think he's bedded in that crp, I didn't see him come out.


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> Old cliche... If he's dead now he'll be dead in the morning. Lowe's are in the 30s..... I would let him sleep it off...
> 
> What was he doing before you shot in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes sir.....especially if yotes are not a problem in your area. 

Any rain in the forecast? 

Not true here for the yotes.....good luck. 

Cory


----------



## mtn3531

freeridejohnny said:


> Haha, ya it's not a fun climb and a bit of a sketchy sit but I got busted nonstop sitting any lower. There aren't many yotes in the area so I am gonna give it the whole night cus with the arrow not penetrating through there will be no blood trail. I think he's bedded in that crp, I didn't see him come out.


You sure you're getting busted by bad thermals? Or could it be from lack of background cover for your stand? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

corybrown50 said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cliche... If he's dead now he'll be dead in the morning. Lowe's are in the 30s..... I would let him sleep it off...
> 
> What was he doing before you shot in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir.....especially if yotes are not a problem in your area.
> 
> Any rain in the forecast?
> 
> Not true here for the yotes.....good luck.
> 
> Cory
Click to expand...

No rain. its gonna be a long night. I won't be sleeping that's for sure.


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> I'll take a look thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


IMO draw lengths are kinda brand specific. When I shot Hoyts, i shot at a 28.5 DL, shot Mathews at 29 and now Elites I am comfortable at 29.5. As someone said, bows with rotating mods are great because you don’t have to worry about finding mods in your DL. Also as has been said, the AT classifieds are your best bet. I have purchased and sold quite a few bows in there. Good luck on the purchase. I love getting a new (to me anyway) bow! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

mtn3531 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, ya it's not a fun climb and a bit of a sketchy sit but I got busted nonstop sitting any lower. There aren't many yotes in the area so I am gonna give it the whole night cus with the arrow not penetrating through there will be no blood trail. I think he's bedded in that crp, I didn't see him come out.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you're getting busted by bad thermals? Or could it be from lack of background cover for your stand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Theres a tall pine behind me. They don't see me, they smell me if anything. They did see me and smell me when I hunted lower. I don't like hunting that high but the spot is awesome. It's mostly mature hardwoods, the canopy is high in the area. He was just walking through checking does feeding by me. Also saw a tall tined shooter half hour before him bumping a doe around the crp. Saw 7 doe and 2 shooter bucks this evening.


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> Theres a tall pine behind me. They don't see me, they smell me if anything. They did see me and smell me when I hunted lower. I don't like hunting that high but the spot is awesome. It's mostly mature hardwoods, the canopy is high in the area. He was just walking through checking does feeding by me. Also saw a tall tined shooter half hour before him bumping a doe around the crp. Saw 7 doe and 2 shooter bucks this evening.


You got a pick of that setup... would love to see how you get up there... elevator?

Good luck tomorrow. I've been there man, tough night....

You call him in or was he just walking around?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> IMO draw lengths are kinda brand specific. When I shot Hoyts, i shot at a 28.5 DL, shot Mathews at 29 and now Elites I am comfortable at 29.5. As someone said, bows with rotating mods are great because you don’t have to worry about finding mods in your DL. Also as has been said, the AT classifieds are your best bet. I have purchased and sold quite a few bows in there. Good luck on the purchase. I love getting a new (to me anyway) bow!
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you purchase from AT? I understand you can use PayPal.... But how do you make sure it's as advertised and in hand before they receive the funds?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

45 feet,, come on.
I to would like to see a picture of this. There's no reason at all to be up that high and very few trees that I think you could safely hang a set that high let alone climb.
Where I hunt, any tree that is that straight at that height has to big of a base to even get a stand around it to start climbing. Please post a pic of your set as I am beyond intrigued.
You definitely have a bigger pair than me if you are hunting from that height


----------



## bghunter7311

Saw quite a few bucks some alive some dead from Chicago to Indianapolis this weekend


----------



## freeridejohnny

RH1 said:


> 45 feet,, come on.
> I to would like to see a picture of this. There's no reason at all to be up that high and very few trees that I think you could safely hang a set that high let alone climb.
> Where I hunt, any tree that is that straight at that height has to big of a base to even get a stand around it to start climbing. Please post a pic of your set as I am beyond intrigued.
> You definitely have a bigger pair than me if you are hunting from that height


Lol. I'll post pics in the morning when I get back out there. Landowner says it's 90' but it really is 45', it's screw in steps. Allot of them, id agree it's not safe by today's standards. I'm a ironworker connector so I run around on small beams, really high up for a living.(not safe) we've been hunting it for around 7 years. I've lost one buck but we've killed quite a few from the setup.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

freeridejohnny said:


> Just shot a wide racked buck, It was only 15 yrds but because of the thermals in this area I have to hunt a stand that's 45 feet off the ground and doesn't present the best angle for the desired double long shot, i put it in the vitals the arrow never went all the way through, he bounded off and then walked a big circle into the CRP I'm going to give it a few hours before I go look for him because I didn't hear him crash.


How far was the deer you shot from the base of your tree? Being up 45 ft (15 yards) would mean that the deer was directly below you so i dont think the shot was 15 yards. Hunt how you want but it sounds like maybe you need to switch to the other side of the tree for some cover. I have hunted bottoms for a long time and had plenty of success 22 ft up. Im not trying to be an ass I just dont think that height is necessary. 

I would hate to see an accident happen to someone being that high just because of a deer. Its not worth it.


----------



## RH1

freeridejohnny said:


> Lol. I'll post pics in the morning when I get back out there. Landowner says it's 90' but it really is 45', it's screw in steps. Allot of them, id agree it's not safe by today's standards. I'm a ironworker connector so I run around on small beams, really high up for a living.(not safe) we've been hunting it for around 7 years. I've lost one buck but we've killed quite a few from the setup.


Damn man be careful!!! Makes my ass clinch just reading it..
Good luck in the AM


----------



## bghunter7311

RH1 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I'll post pics in the morning when I get back out there. Landowner says it's 90' but it really is 45', it's screw in steps. Allot of them, id agree it's not safe by today's standards. I'm a ironworker connector so I run around on small beams, really high up for a living.(not safe) we've been hunting it for around 7 years. I've lost one buck but we've killed quite a few from the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn man be careful!!! Makes my ass clinch just reading it..
> Good luck in the AM
Click to expand...

Interested to see the pics


----------



## BBD1984

We want to see his setup more now than the deer!!!

Haha Haha 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## RH1

bghunter7311 said:


> Interested to see the pics


Of the stand or my ass


----------



## billk63

I know a few guys that go 21 or 22, one that goes 28-30, but 45 feet?

Wow. I'm happy and plenty good at 16-18.

Always figured I don't want to be up any higher than I'd want to fall or hang drop getting out of my harness in a pinch.


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> How do you purchase from AT? I understand you can use PayPal.... But how do you make sure it's as advertised and in hand before they receive the funds?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You only buy from a seller that has a high amount of good feedback. It is a gentleman’s deal pretty much. You PayPal the seller the money and he sends you the bow. Of all the purchases I have made, I can only remember 3 that were negatives and out of those 3, only one that refused to refund me my money. There are a lot of great sellers on here. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

RH1 said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see the pics
> 
> 
> 
> Of the stand or my ass
Click to expand...

What the hell? Little suggestive aren’t we. No thanks just the stand brother but to each his own no judgment.


----------



## freeridejohnny

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just shot a wide racked buck, It was only 15 yrds but because of the thermals in this area I have to hunt a stand that's 45 feet off the ground and doesn't present the best angle for the desired double long shot, i put it in the vitals the arrow never went all the way through, he bounded off and then walked a big circle into the CRP I'm going to give it a few hours before I go look for him because I didn't hear him crash.
> 
> 
> 
> How far was the deer you shot from the base of your tree? Being up 45 ft (15 yards) would mean that the deer was directly below you so i dont think the shot was 15 yards. Hunt how you want but it sounds like maybe you need to switch to the other side of the tree for some cover. I have hunted bottoms for a long time and had plenty of success 22 ft up. Im not trying to be an ass I just dont think that height is necessary.
> 
> I would hate to see an accident happen to someone being that high just because of a deer. Its not worth it.
Click to expand...


He was around 15 yrds from the base of the tree so it was a 20yrd shot sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> He was around 15 yrds from the base of the tree so it was a 20yrd shot sorry for the confusion.


What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

bghunter7311 said:


> What the hell? Little suggestive aren’t we. No thanks just the stand brother but to each his own no judgment.


Well you changed my quote ******* so I figured that's what your into


----------



## bghunter7311

RH1 said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell? Little suggestive aren’t we. No thanks just the stand brother but to each his own no judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you changed my quote ******* so I figured that's what your into
Click to expand...

What???


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was around 15 yrds from the base of the tree so it was a 20yrd shot sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Lucas


----------



## billk63

View attachment 6657541
Took this guy at 15yds on the 11th. Came in from behind on a steady walk and passed by on my strong side. Took the shot sitting down just like I practice. I get busted a lot less not standing up. Caught paddle bone but still got double lung. Spun around and took off hard and low, tail down. Watched him go down at 75yds, get up and walk out of sight real slow. Took my time getting down and removed a few layers for the track. Tried to cut the blood trail where I saw him last and walked right up on him.

He's this years mystery buck that showed up on camera just a few days earlier. Not a monster but respectable and about as good as they can get in what is almost urban zone.


----------



## BBD1984

billk63 said:


> Took this guy at 15yds on the 11th. Came in from behind on a steady walk and passed by on my strong side. Took the shot sitting down just like I practice. I get busted a lot less not standing up. Caught paddle bone but still got double lung. Spun around and took off hard and low, tail down. Watched him go down at 75yds, get up and walk out of sight real slow. Took my time getting down and removed a few layers for the track. Tried to cut the blood trail where I saw him last and walked right up on him.
> 
> He's this years mystery buck that showed up on camera just a few days earlier. Not a monster but respectable and about as good as they can get in what is almost urban zone.


Any pic?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

bghunter7311 said:


> What the hell? Little suggestive aren’t we. No thanks just the stand brother but to each his own no judgment.


You should spend a week in camp with him


----------



## bghunter7311

Hower08 said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell? Little suggestive aren’t we. No thanks just the stand brother but to each his own no judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> You should spend a week in camp with him
Click to expand...

You boys hunting partners if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> The bucks know when you're at work lol. Hang in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I’m starting to believe that lol...


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> I’m starting to believe that lol...
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Have someone drive your truck to work, and you slip in in another vehicle lol. Fool em [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

45' sounds fun! Lol. I'm a scaffold guy (not crossbuck). Hung from my nuts at 200' to build a scaffold in a refinery before, 45s every day work.

I've only hunted one set up about 45. The base of the tree was 10 yards or so down a hill side along a field. Climbing 15' got you about level with the field. Head at about 45 put you in the sweet spot for cover and view up and down the field edge. Super sketch the first climb. It too was all screw in steps. 

I've climbed probably close to 40 in my viper during gun season in mature hardwoods. Definitely a cool feeling.

Looking forward to seeing the buck.

Nice deer billk! Saw an early season monster recurve kill from medina. Definitely some big deer up there!


----------



## WEEGEE

moved my blind yesterday the guys did a great job ,in the camo dept. got the best approval tonight when momma and her two fawns gave me a close up inspection.she walked within 10' and just looked.watched about 7-8 does today.
but as fate would have it....time to leave... nobody around...too dark now to shoot...turn on headlight...whooooshh 
i just got a glimpse of white bone about 20 yrds. away....don't know ,but i'm back in the game.:wink:


----------



## mtn3531

Meister said:


> 45' sounds fun! Lol. I'm a scaffold guy (not crossbuck). Hung from my nuts at 200' to build a scaffold in a refinery before, 45s every day work.
> 
> I've only hunted one set up about 45. The base of the tree was 10 yards or so down a hill side along a field. Climbing 15' got you about level with the field. Head at about 45 put you in the sweet spot for cover and view up and down the field edge. Super sketch the first climb. It too was all screw in steps.
> 
> I've climbed probably close to 40 in my viper during gun season in mature hardwoods. Definitely a cool feeling.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the buck.
> 
> Nice deer billk! Saw an early season monster recurve kill from medina. Definitely some big deer up there!


I've got a buddy who works on radio and cell towers. He's always hanging high lol. Of course he's climbed El Cap when we lived in Yosemite and that's 3250 feet of vertical sleeping on the wall a couple nights. He loves it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Strangely enough he's from Lakewood lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> How do you purchase from AT? I understand you can use PayPal.... But how do you make sure it's as advertised and in hand before they receive the funds?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Feedback rating of the seller will show you what you need to know to put your mind at ease that what you’re buying is what is being described in the ad.


----------



## AmishMan007

mtn3531 said:


> I've got a buddy who works on radio and cell towers. He's always hanging high lol. Of course he's climbed El Cap when we lived in Yosemite and that's 3250 feet of vertical sleeping on the wall a couple nights. He loves it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You hear about this? Free solo’d it in 3 hours and 56 minutes! 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cl...nold-completes-first-free-solo-of-el-capitan/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

AmishMan007 said:


> You hear about this? Free solo’d it in 3 hours and 56 minutes!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cl...nold-completes-first-free-solo-of-el-capitan/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I was out there when Dean Potter climbed Half Dome and El Cap the same day. That guy was crazy. They used a 50ft rope though and simul-climbed it. They literally ran up that thing. The less insane people take their time lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

mtn3531 said:


> Yep. I was out there when Dean Potter climbed Half Dome and El Cap the same day. That guy was crazy. They used a 50ft rope though and simul-climbed it. They literally ran up that thing. The less insane people take their time lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That’s insane! Yes. I would be taking my time for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Have someone drive your truck to work, and you slip in in another vehicle lol. Fool em [emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You know what that sounds like a gd idea lol

Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Another huge 8 on cam...came through yesterday 

That big one on cam from the other day showed up again


Tim









Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tim1676

Tim/OH said:


> Another huge 8 on cam...came through yesterday
> 
> That big one on cam from the other day showed up again
> 
> 
> Tim
> View attachment 6657723
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck...I hope you can draw back on one of the big ones your seeing:thumbs_up


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Good luck Tim. You've got some nice ones on cam, and probably even some that are dodging the camera. You'll get one man, just stay after it!


----------



## Tim/OH

tim1676 said:


> Good luck...I hope you can draw back on one of the big ones your seeing:thumbs_up


 Thanks man....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Good luck Tim. You've got some nice ones on cam, and probably even some that are dodging the camera. You'll get one man, just stay after it!


 Im praying that I do bro...thanks


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

If I "know" I double lunged a deer I don't wait. I put my stuff away, climb down, retrieve my arrow, retrieve my deer.





freeridejohnny said:


> Just shot a wide racked buck, It was only 15 yrds but because of the thermals in this area I have to hunt a stand that's 45 feet off the ground and doesn't present the best angle for the desired double long shot, i put it in the vitals the arrow never went all the way through, he bounded off and then walked a big circle into the CRP I'm going to give it a few hours before I go look for him because I didn't hear him crash.


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> Another huge 8 on cam...came through yesterday
> 
> That big one on cam from the other day showed up again
> 
> 
> Tim
> View attachment 6657723
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Nice bucks Tim. Hope you get it done buddy. Persistence pays off.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

45 ft though sheeeeeeeesh....I hope you made your own lifeline


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

billk63 said:


> View attachment 6657541
> Took this guy at 15yds on the 11th. Came in from behind on a steady walk and passed by on my strong side. Took the shot sitting down just like I practice. I get busted a lot less not standing up. Caught paddle bone but still got double lung. Spun around and took off hard and low, tail down. Watched him go down at 75yds, get up and walk out of sight real slow. Took my time getting down and removed a few layers for the track. Tried to cut the blood trail where I saw him last and walked right up on him.
> 
> He's this years mystery buck that showed up on camera just a few days earlier. Not a monster but respectable and about as good as they can get in what is almost urban zone.


Good work Bill!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> Lucas


Any update ? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> Nice bucks Tim. Hope you get it done buddy. Persistence pays off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


 Thank you sir...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I can’t wait to get in the woods after work...


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Youth gun season results (per county)

https://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=275045#.W_QYEzlOk0M

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Awesome 8 Tim good luck, you aren’t the only one still riding a tree in search of a buck.


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas
> 
> 
> 
> Any update ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nothing yet, checked the CRP at first light, nothing and there's snow cover so I haven't found a drop a blood. Grid searching now.


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> Nothing yet, checked the CRP at first light, nothing and there's snow cover so I haven't found a drop a blood. Grid searching now.


Geo tracker is a great app. Allows you to track where you've been....I recommend you download it... will help later to isolate where you've missed....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet, checked the CRP at first light, nothing and there's snow cover so I haven't found a drop a blood. Grid searching now.
> 
> 
> 
> Geo tracker is a great app. Allows you to track where you've been....I recommend you download it... will help later to isolate where you've missed....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Completely agree. Im using onx hunt maps, it has the same feature and yeah it sure does help a ton. No luck yet, I'm almost done searching the block that I shot him in then I have two more blocks I'm going to check. Seeing allot of deer while searching.


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> Completely agree. Im using onx hunt maps, it has the same feature and yeah it sure does help a ton. No luck yet, I'm almost done searching the block that I shot him in then I have two more blocks I'm going to check. Seeing allot of deer while searching.


Don't forget the picture of your tree stand

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree. Im using onx hunt maps, it has the same feature and yeah it sure does help a ton. No luck yet, I'm almost done searching the block that I shot him in then I have two more blocks I'm going to check. Seeing allot of deer while searching.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the picture of your tree stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 ...


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> ...


Beautiful woods. That's definitely a skyscraper!!

Any luck on the deer? Find the arrow?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lkontras

Ive seen quite a few nice deer hit and lost this year...hate to see that.


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful woods. That's definitely a skyscraper!!
> 
> Any luck on the deer? Find the arrow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not yet


----------



## Lkontras

Good advice there. A gut shot is fatal 100% of the time. Most guys cant make themselves wait, so a lot of gut shot deer go unrecovered.


----------



## hdrking2003

Lkontras said:


> Ive seen quite a few nice deer hit and lost this year...hate to see that.


I hate to be a Remington, but I can’t argue with this......in just this thread alone too. Imagine how many it is statewide! I think the harsh reality is......The more popular hunting becomes, especially bow hunting, the more unrecovered deer there will be. Those #s will never make it to the ODNR reports either.

And not a personal shot at you whatsoever freeridejohnny, just a broad observation. Good luck with your continued search, and good on you for not giving up.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Don't forget the picture of your tree stand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


To hell with that stand, go back to more pics of that beautiful brute of a buck in the snowy woods!! Lol


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> I hate to be a Remington, but I can’t argue with this......in just this thread alone too. Imagine how many it is statewide! I think the harsh reality is......The more popular hunting becomes, especially bow hunting, the more unrecovered deer there will be. Those #s will never make it to the ODNR reports either.
> 
> And not a personal shot at you whatsoever freeridejohnny, just a broad observation. Good luck with your continued search, and good on you for not giving up.


Bad name drop. But good point... surprised I don't find more dead deer in the spring than I do....

My uncle from Meigs Co. (supper back country) told me when I brought a group of buddies down to his property, after one of them shoulder shot a buck. He said "we used to not not let bow hunters down here...." said they'd find broad heads while gutting

Needless to say, we left camp and never asked to bow hunt the property again....

We can only really control what we do, I'm committed to work as hard as possible(on/off season, mentally/physically) to never loss another game.... sad fact, it happens to the most elite hunters... just like a Pro golfer misses a "tap-in" putt from time to time.... 

With that said... like to upgrade by bow... I'm thinking it will help my accuracy X-fold... I started out with an economy bow and still have it.... pulled back an Elite one time and couldn't believe what 85% let-off was like.... should definitely be an improvement...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> To hell with that stand, go back to more pics of that beautiful brute of a buck in the snowy woods!! Lol


Yeah, pic would look nice hanging above my fireplace... very nice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Just found him, tending a doe. I bumped her out of a thicket and he comes out right on her tail head down. I know it was him based off of his wide bullwinkle rack that did not curve in like the other deer I've seen here today and over the years. His hair was standing in the area where I hit him. No arrow. I assume I hit a rib and the arrow didn't penetrate. Plus I was using a crossbow so you pry all know how worthless they are with penetration. I'm sure I'll hear it from the crossgun haters. I'm definitely not a fan of them, there not even legal in the state I live in for the archery season, but I currently have a broken wrist and can't pull my bow back right now. I feel really bad for the buck but I think he'll recover. The doe and him ran back across the street into the block I'm hunting so hopefully I'll get another shot at him. Also saw a giant 12 tending a doe on my search.


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> Just found him, tending a doe. I bumped her out of a thicket and he comes out right on her tail head down. I know it was him based off of his wide bullwinkle rack that did not curve in like the other deer I've seen here today and over the years. His hair was standing in the area where I hit him. No arrow. I assume I hit a rib and the arrow didn't penetrate. Plus I was using a crossbow so you pry all know how worthless they are with penetration. I'm sure I'll hear it from the crossgun haters. I'm definitely not a fan of them, there not even legal in the state I live in for the archery season, but I currently have a broken wrist and can't pull my bow back right now. I feel really bad for the buck but I think he'll recover. The doe and him ran back across the street into the block I'm hunting so hopefully I'll get another shot at him. Also saw a giant 12 tending a doe on my search.


Good effort, hope you get another shot!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

freeridejohnny said:


> Just found him, tending a doe. I bumped her out of a thicket and he comes out right on her tail head down. I know it was him based off of his wide bullwinkle rack that did not curve in like the other deer I've seen here today and over the years. His hair was standing in the area where I hit him. No arrow. I assume I hit a rib and the arrow didn't penetrate. Plus I was using a crossbow so you pry all know how worthless they are with penetration. I'm sure I'll hear it from the crossgun haters. I'm definitely not a fan of them, there not even legal in the state I live in for the archery season, but I currently have a broken wrist and can't pull my bow back right now. I feel really bad for the buck but I think he'll recover. The doe and him ran back across the street into the block I'm hunting so hopefully I'll get another shot at him. Also saw a giant 12 tending a doe on my search.


If that bow isnt penetrating ribs, something is way wrong with it. Where else you going to shoot them if it wont crack a rib?


----------



## corybrown50

freeridejohnny said:


> Just found him, tending a doe. I bumped her out of a thicket and he comes out right on her tail head down. I know it was him based off of his wide bullwinkle rack that did not curve in like the other deer I've seen here today and over the years. His hair was standing in the area where I hit him. No arrow. I assume I hit a rib and the arrow didn't penetrate. Plus I was using a crossbow so you pry all know how worthless they are with penetration. I'm sure I'll hear it from the crossgun haters. I'm definitely not a fan of them, there not even legal in the state I live in for the archery season, but I currently have a broken wrist and can't pull my bow back right now. I feel really bad for the buck but I think he'll recover. The doe and him ran back across the street into the block I'm hunting so hopefully I'll get another shot at him. Also saw a giant 12 tending a doe on my search.


What cbow are you using? Never had a problem with penetration except when BPS messed up my string leaving 2 twists out....only time I didn't get pass through....always had enough penetration to get it done though. 

From above you may glance off the shoulder blade if it's a beast....was the hair standing there or further back? 

Not questioning your shot placement....just looking for some insight to possibly help with the setup 

Cory


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I hate to be a Remington, but I can’t argue with this......in just this thread alone too. Imagine how many it is statewide! I think the harsh reality is......The more popular hunting becomes, especially bow hunting, the more unrecovered deer there will be. Those #s will never make it to the ODNR reports either.
> 
> And not a personal shot at you whatsoever freeridejohnny, just a broad observation. Good luck with your continued search, and good on you for not giving up.


I think most DNRs figure those numbers into their stats, the wounded and not recovered. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

Honestly never heard that xbows lacked on penetration. Whats the theory on why that is?


----------



## kcbuckeye22

BBD1984 said:


> My uncle from Meigs Co.


That sums it up. :wink:

I went to to MHS. We think weird down there.


----------



## Meister

Theory is horse crap. Weight and fps determine kinetic energy. I have a crossbow set up for certain stands or time of year. Shooting a 550gr arrow at 310. It blows through my layered Target and a piece of 3/4" ply 2' behind it. Lol. I also have a Horton vision shooting a 425 at 300. Never had a probably with penetration through that either. (FYI, I worked at the original Horton up until the lights went out). Even the old 150s shoot a 425gr arrow around 260fps.. if my 40# recurve can blow through a deer, most crossbows can too. Of course, big bone is the downfall where some high KE bows may get through a little better. However, rib cage, don't take much. My wife's first deer was a double lung pass through with a Horton scout 125. Her first compound kill was nearly a pass through at 20 with 42# shooting a 375gr arrow. 

Before the elitests come.... If you aren't hunting with a recurve and only a recurve, you don't have a leg to stand on while bashing crossbows. Legal is legal.


----------



## mtn3531

I know my cousin shot through a big doe at 78 yards with a Scorpyd crossbow this year. That's 435fps though. If your crossbow isn't penetrating at 20 yards I'd get a different one. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Ok I just measured everything out, the stand is only 33ft up to the platform so 36ft from the point where arrow left. I used the rangefinder and the shot was 18yrds from where I sit up here. Sorry about my numbers being off. The buck was quartering away to my right, maybe 20° to the right from walking straight away. This is where I hit the buck and I saw it did not penitrate all the way in. In response to woobagooba I think the penetration thing has something to do with less mass due to a shorter arrow so it looses inertia faster but I don't think it was the issue. The crossbow has killed alot of deer and was blowing through the target when I was practicing so I don't think that was the problem. Only conclusion I can come up with is I hit bone.


----------



## Meat

kcbuckeye22 said:


> That sums it up. :wink:
> 
> I went to to MHS. We think weird down there.


Hey, wait a minute! Oh, who am I kidding, Meigs is an odd place, but I wouldn’t trade it for almost anywhere else! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> Hey, wait a minute! Oh, who am I kidding, Meigs is an odd place, but I wouldn’t trade it for almost anywhere else!
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to live down where my uncle was from.... Unfortunately about the early 2000s ppl kept breaking into everything we had down there and eventually set a match to our hunting cabin.. You could literally walk out the back door of the cabin and walk 5 miles in any direction and not hardly see a soul or cross a road..... Pretty awesome.... miss it.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

freeridejohnny said:


> Ok I just measured everything out, the stand is only 33ft up to the platform so 36ft from the point where arrow left. I used the rangefinder and the shot was 18yrds from where I sit up here. Sorry about my numbers being off. The buck was quartering away to my right, maybe 20° to the right from walking straight away. This is where I hit the buck and I saw it did not penitrate all the way in. In response to woobagooba I think the penetration thing has something to do with less mass due to a shorter arrow so it looses inertia faster but I don't think it was the issue. The crossbow has killed alot of deer and was blowing through the target when I was practicing so I don't think that was the problem. Only conclusion I can come up with is I hit bone.


Length of the bolt doesn't have an effect on penetration from mass. 425gr is 425gr... whether it's 20" bolts at 21.25gpi or a 30" at 14gpi and change to get the 425. Properly setup a 425gr bolt at 330fps or so is going to have plenty of momentum and KE out to 50yds or so. The biggest drawback to an xbow is power stroke. It's a short power stroke so it won't hold downrange momentum and KE as well as a vertical bow will with a longer power stroke. At the distance you shot that buck you should have blown through any bone you encountered from that angle. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

mtn3531 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I just measured everything out, the stand is only 33ft up to the platform so 36ft from the point where arrow left. I used the rangefinder and the shot was 18yrds from where I sit up here. Sorry about my numbers being off. The buck was quartering away to my right, maybe 20° to the right from walking straight away. This is where I hit the buck and I saw it did not penitrate all the way in. In response to woobagooba I think the penetration thing has something to do with less mass due to a shorter arrow so it looses inertia faster but I don't think it was the issue. The crossbow has killed alot of deer and was blowing through the target when I was practicing so I don't think that was the problem. Only conclusion I can come up with is I hit bone.
> 
> 
> 
> Length of the bolt doesn't have an effect on penetration from mass. 425gr is 425gr... whether it's 20" bolts at 21.25gpi or a 30" at 14gpi and change to get the 425. Properly setup a 425gr bolt at 330fps or so is going to have plenty of momentum and KE out to 50yds or so. The biggest drawback to an xbow is power stroke. It's a short power stroke so it won't hold downrange momentum and KE as well as a vertical bow will with a longer power stroke. At the distance you shot that buck you should have blown through any bone you encountered from that angle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ok... I think it would have passed through as well.


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> I would love to live down where my uncle was from.... Unfortunately about the early 2000s ppl kept breaking into everything we had down there and eventually set a match to our hunting cabin.. You could literally walk out the back door of the cabin and walk 5 miles in any direction and not hardly see a soul or cross a road..... Pretty awesome.... miss it.
> View attachment 6658289
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not many places like that left!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

freeridejohnny said:


> Ok I just measured everything out, the stand is only 33ft up to the platform so 36ft from the point where arrow left. I used the rangefinder and the shot was 18yrds from where I sit up here. Sorry about my numbers being off. The buck was quartering away to my right, maybe 20° to the right from walking straight away. This is where I hit the buck and I saw it did not penitrate all the way in. In response to woobagooba I think the penetration thing has something to do with less mass due to a shorter arrow so it looses inertia faster but I don't think it was the issue. The crossbow has killed alot of deer and was blowing through the target when I was practicing so I don't think that was the problem. Only conclusion I can come up with is I hit bone.


I kind of figured that was the shot....are you using mechs or fixed....my initial thinking about it was a mech glancing off or just stopped by a thick shoulder blade.

Very glad you were able to see him and at least have closure on the shot.

What crossbow are you using? 

KE is KE, as has been stated....math doesn't lie. Knowledge is always a good thing. My Horton liked certain bolts, my PSE's like different between them....crossbows can be finicky just like "regular" bows.

Cory


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> Hey, wait a minute! Oh, who am I kidding, Meigs is an odd place, but I wouldn’t trade it for almost anywhere else!
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen, love it here too.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted this afternoon. Rattled in a young 8 pt at 1515 this afternoon. He came in on a string looking, circled downwind and kept looking. He finally moseyed off behind the pine thicket I am sitting in and rubbed a small oak sapling before disappearing into the brush. 7 does all before dark just feeding around. Meigs Co.


----------



## freeridejohnny

corybrown50 said:


> freeridejohnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I just measured everything out, the stand is only 33ft up to the platform so 36ft from the point where arrow left. I used the rangefinder and the shot was 18yrds from where I sit up here. Sorry about my numbers being off. The buck was quartering away to my right, maybe 20° to the right from walking straight away. This is where I hit the buck and I saw it did not penitrate all the way in. In response to woobagooba I think the penetration thing has something to do with less mass due to a shorter arrow so it looses inertia faster but I don't think it was the issue. The crossbow has killed alot of deer and was blowing through the target when I was practicing so I don't think that was the problem. Only conclusion I can come up with is I hit bone.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of figured that was the shot....are you using mechs or fixed....my initial thinking about it was a mech glancing off or just stopped by a thick shoulder blade.
> 
> Very glad you were able to see him and at least have closure on the shot.
> 
> What crossbow are you using?
> 
> KE is KE, as has been stated....math doesn't lie. Knowledge is always a good thing. My Horton liked certain bolts, my PSE's like different between them....crossbows can be finicky just like "regular" bows.
> 
> Cory
Click to expand...


it's a Barnett I can't remember which model judging by the lack of penetration I must have hit a branch to slow it down


----------



## woobagooba

I posted this last year on the xbow side:



I shot a mid sized 6 yesterday, probably about 150-160#. He was at about 40yrds quartering a bit towards. It wasn't a hard shot, had a good rest, but something went wrong, nicked limb or something don't know, but I could tell instantly he was hit to far back and the sound of the hit louder than normal. The deer started to move off humped up, and I thought it was a stomach hit and he'd be off to the races. He took about 15 steps fell over and died.

My shot had gone back of the stomach, completely shattered the far femur about 3 inches below the ball, severing the artery. And passed completely through.

I was lucky it took out the artery, and amazed it had the power to comp


----------



## BBD1984

Just had a friend of mine tell me that his concrete deer ornament in his yard got knocked over last night..... Said there's scrapes all along the side of it.... must still be rutting it up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

3 or 4 days of S-SE winds coming need to get adjusted now,before the BOOM starts.
was told at hardin co. hosp. that it was reported a man (60-65) fell and was hanging upside down fpr appx. 2hrs., before they could find him.they used cell phone towers to locate him. he was not only ok but went back to hunting 
i don't think i know him personally but "know" of him...nice guy...and one tough cracker!
and.............SOMEONE WAS WATCHING!!!


----------



## corybrown50

New rub from TTAC.....it's still going! About 6ft high at the top....that tree must have really frustrated him....









Cory


----------



## BowtechHunter65

WSW wind here in Meigs with nice cool temps. Off to the tree for an early morning sit. Not much on cams overnight.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Just had a friend of mine tell me that his concrete deer ornament in his yard got knocked over last night..... Said there's scrapes all along the side of it.... must still be rutting it up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Last year I had an Buck Archery target in my front yard that got blasted one night. It was in pieces all over the place. LOL


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Last year I had an Buck Archery target in my front yard that got blasted one night. It was in pieces all over the place. LOL


Good grief, that could get expensive!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Only thing I seen last night was a possum smh


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Last year I had an Buck Archery target in my front yard that got blasted one night. It was in pieces all over the place. LOL


I had a buddy who lives close to Rutland had the same thing happen a few years ago. The legs were broken and it was trashed. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> I had a buddy who lives close to Rutland had the same thing happen a few years ago. The legs were broken and it was trashed.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rutland! First and only time I've ever seen a pop machine with a steel cage built around it to prevent theft..... Good old Meigs County 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> Length of the bolt doesn't have an effect on penetration from mass. 425gr is 425gr... whether it's 20" bolts at 21.25gpi or a 30" at 14gpi and change to get the 425. Properly setup a 425gr bolt at 330fps or so is going to have plenty of momentum and KE out to 50yds or so. The biggest drawback to an xbow is power stroke. It's a short power stroke so it won't hold downrange momentum and KE as well as a vertical bow will with a longer power stroke. At the distance you shot that buck you should have blown through any bone you encountered from that angle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This reminds me of my 1st "shooter" I hit in 2009. Broad side 30yd Horton XL x-bow, muzzy 3-blade head. Beautiful buck, after I shot, I could literally see the arrow hanging at a downward angle RIGHT behind the shoulder, in the "pit" area...
300 yrd blood trail, 1st 200 yds you could see from a plane! Last 100yds was spotty. Never laid down, didn't pick up trail for over an hour.... and nothing. 
Grid searched 10 hours next day.
Found broken arrow, only had 4" of penetration at best...
Absolutely devastated!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

BBD1984 said:


> This reminds me of my 1st "shooter" I hit in 2009. Broad side 30yd Horton XL x-bow, muzzy 3-blade head. Beautiful buck, after I shot, I could literally see the arrow hanging at a downward angle RIGHT behind the shoulder, in the "pit" area...
> 300 yrd blood trail, 1st 200 yds you could see from a plane! Last 100yds was spotty. Never laid down, didn't pick up trail for over an hour.... and nothing.
> Grid searched 10 hours next day.
> Found broken arrow, only had 4" of penetration at best...
> Absolutely devastated!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


4” right there and that deer should have died.


----------



## BBD1984

skippyturtle said:


> 4” right there and that deer should have died.


I agree....I was devastated... dreamed of shooting a big buck and that was my 1st legitimate chance of tagging one.... he ran 100 yards stopped and looked back at me for about 20 seconds and then took off fast...HUGE pile of blood where he stood... plus during the track there were several piles of runny poo... buddy helping me track said your going to find this dude.... sad 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Last year I had an Buck Archery target in my front yard that got blasted one night. It was in pieces all over the place. LOL


you can shoot that deer legally for property damage


----------



## corybrown50

Also, xbows need to be tuned similarly to compound bows....cam timing, ATA measurement, and worst for me.....cable/string stretch....same as compounds....strings stretches and loses power 

Cory


----------



## Meat

A ton of deer moving tonight. Saw a bunch taking my son to b-ball practice. Saw a good buck cruising a pasture field also. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

Was out for 4 hours seen 2 small bucks and 13 does 4 of the does we’re laying in my food plot


----------



## WEEGEE

good night here too (Hardin co).tim we must be close that possum walked my me tonight too.

you guys know the feeling you get when all of a sudden,after thousands of times,dreaming that buck would show up ,right there,you look and "bingo" there he is......well it happened tonight.....but it wasn't him


----------



## RH1

WEEGEE said:


> good night here too (Hardin co).tim we must be close that possum walked my me tonight too.
> 
> you guys know the feeling you get when all of a sudden,after thousands of times,dreaming that buck would show up ,right there,you look and "bingo" there he is......well it happened tonight.....but it wasn't him


Happens frequently to me


----------



## AmishMan007

Meat said:


> A ton of deer moving tonight. Saw a bunch taking my son to b-ball practice. Saw a good buck cruising a pasture field also.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sat from 3:20 till quitting time. Kicked up one walking in. That was it. (Logan Co)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county:
Was out from 2 PM til quitting time.
Saw a total of 20 deer. Closest was a button buck at 15 yards.
Then a doe fawn at 40 yards.
A spike at 60 yards.
Everything else 80 and farther.
Didn't see any other antlers.

Knox county:
My nephew took a doe at 4:20 PM.


----------



## WEEGEE

really impressed with my blind set-up 8-10 does 360 around and no blows.that has never happened before.
i never thought i could get away on the ground like this.
a candle, vent pipe,flex seal.
seen about 15 does and two bucks. one buck looked to have two different lopsided horns.
now the S-SE winds are going to do me in.


----------



## mtn3531

WEEGEE said:


> really impressed with my blind set-up 8-10 does 360 around and no blows.that has never happened before.
> i never thought i could get away on the ground like this.
> a candle, vent pipe,flex seal.
> seen about 15 does and two bucks. one buck looked to have two different lopsided horns.
> now the S-SE winds are going to do me in.


I see a Flex Seal commercial in your future...."SE winds? No problem! Flex Seal it! "

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

WEEGEE said:


> really impressed with my blind set-up 8-10 does 360 around and no blows.that has never happened before.
> i never thought i could get away on the ground like this.
> a candle, vent pipe,flex seal.
> seen about 15 does and two bucks. one buck looked to have two different lopsided horns.
> now the S-SE winds are going to do me in.


Picture of the blind? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bghunter7311 said:


> you can shoot that deer legally for property damage


Lol....[emoji106]


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Happy Thanksgiving, I am thankful for a loving God who sent his son to die for my sins so that I may have eternal life. For all the blessings he has given me which include my wife who supports my love of hunting, my kids and grandsons, my friends, my health, food on our table daily, enough money to pay the bills and have a bit left over, the ability to help others, our first responders, the military, our veterans,, the list is enormous. I sit in my treestand and think of all my blessings and it is really overwhelming. Hope everyone has a great day. If your in Meigs and need a Thanksgiving meal or know someone who does PM me.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Slow Thanksgiving morning in Knox. Bumped 2 getting to stand... perfect conditions but nothing so far.


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, I am thankful for a loving God who sent his son to die for my sins so that I may have eternal life. For all the blessings he has given me which include my wife who supports my love of hunting, my kids and grandsons, my friends, my health, food on our table daily, enough money to pay the bills and have a bit left over, the ability to help others, our first responders, the military, our veterans,, the list is enormous. I sit in my treestand and think of all my blessings and it is really overwhelming. Hope everyone has a great day. If your in Meigs and need a Thanksgiving meal or know someone who does PM me.


Great post [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Deer Cast says for my area is going to be HOT allllll day today...

Like to see a couple more Hero pics for the orange army arrives...

Good Luck everybody that's going out this wknd and have a Great Thanksgiving

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

*Fawn Killer meets Trypan*

2 yotes came in chasing a fawn. 1 didn’t make it out.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

My deercast says chance of seeing Turkey and Ham, dressing, beans, deviled eggs, tater salad, rolls, mashed taters and homemade noodles, pumpkin and cherry pie with ice cream is very high. Back in the woods late today if I am not in a food coma but for sure tomorrow morning.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

dduff1 said:


> 2 yotes came in chasing a fawn. 1 didn’t make it out.


[emoji106]


----------



## Luvt00hunt

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Hunted this afternoon. Rattled in a young 8 pt at 1515 this afternoon. He came in on a string looking, circled downwind and kept looking. He finally moseyed off behind the pine thicket I am sitting in and rubbed a small oak sapling before disappearing into the brush. 7 does all before dark just feeding around. Meigs Co.


Bowtech.. where in harrisonville you hunting. Saw your previous posts. I hunt a spot you described right on 143 north of Cotterill Rd a hair. Which bowtech you shoot?


----------



## BBD1984

dduff1 said:


> 2 yotes came in chasing a fawn. 1 didn’t make it out.


What county?

Good work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tangodelta3

12 point. Got him this morning in Hardin county. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

tangodelta3 said:


> 12 point. Got him this morning in Hardin county.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... good work! Any details on the hunt? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tangodelta3

BBD1984 said:


> Wow... good work! Any details on the hunt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He was walking right behind a decent size doe. Shot him walking at about 25 yards. Hit him in the heart and he ran about 20 yards. When gutting him I noticed he has a wound in his neck. Appears to be from a fight. 2 point are broken as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhiggs1216

Saw two does and a bunch of squirrels this morning around 8am. Will be back out tomorrow morning to hopefully make it happen.


----------



## dduff1

Tusc.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Luvt00hunt said:


> Bowtech.. where in harrisonville you hunting. Saw your previous posts. I hunt a spot you described right on 143 north of Cotterill Rd a hair. Which bowtech you shoot?


Off Mount Union Road, I shoot a Prodigy and an Experience. The buck I saw was past the crossroads on 143 going S towards Pomeroy. There is an old abandoned singlewide trailer on the left and cornfields on the right that is where I spotted the nice buck the other day.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

tangodelta3 said:


> 12 point. Got him this morning in Hardin county.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!


----------



## tangodelta3

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Sweet!


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

tangodelta3 said:


> 12 point. Got him this morning in Hardin county.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicely done! Looks like an old warrior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, I am thankful for a loving God who sent his son to die for my sins so that I may have eternal life. For all the blessings he has given me which include my wife who supports my love of hunting, my kids and grandsons, my friends, my health, food on our table daily, enough money to pay the bills and have a bit left over, the ability to help others, our first responders, the military, our veterans,, the list is enormous. I sit in my treestand and think of all my blessings and it is really overwhelming. Hope everyone has a great day. If your in Meigs and need a Thanksgiving meal or know someone who does PM me.


Amen Brother! 

Cory


----------



## corybrown50

Hit a tall tine 8 last night. Arrow went to fletching and stayed in....he seemed lethargic and walked away stopping a couple times with his tail pinned down. Lost sight over a crest. He was walking slowly....hit perfect behind shoulder blade at the triangle tip. Think it hit other shoulder and that's why not a pass through. 20 yards slightest quartering away.

Tracked for 4 hours and then lost the trail at a creek with flashlight dimming and a pack of coyotes howling around me and no sidearm....

Was so beat slept in super late this morning. 

Heading out now. Hopeful and prayerful. I would appreciate any and all prayers for a successful recovery. 

Give Thanks to the Lord in all....the good, bad, every day, and unique. This WILL BE THE BIGGEST DEER I'VE EVER RECOVERED! THANKS BE TO GOD!

Cory


----------



## Schneeder

Sat out last night and saw a wonky fork horn and a doe. Would you guys still try rattling right now?

These E/SE winds are going to make it troublesome for me to get in the woods. Don't really have good areas for them.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## hdrking2003

Buddy of mine rattled in a hell of a bruiser buck that went 250lbs field dressed yesterday. Big fighter buck too that went 154” with 9 broken tines, broken left main beam, and scars all over his neck. Woulda been pushing that 170” range if he was all in tact. He was out cruising in the morning along a cornfield, and came right to my buddy after a rattling sequence and a couple grunts. Looking for some ladies and a fight. Kinda reminds me of my younger years, lol. Knox County not far from the Morrow County line.


----------



## hdrking2003

Schneeder said:


> Sat out last night and saw a wonky fork horn and a doe. Would you guys still try rattling right now?
> 
> These E/SE winds are going to make it troublesome for me to get in the woods. Don't really have good areas for them.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Oh yeah definitely! Those cruising bruisers are looking for the ladies and willing to fight for em. Worked like a charm for my buddy yesterday morning. He’s a member here too but spends waaaaaay more time in the classies and bowtech section than he does here lol.


----------



## Luvt00hunt

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Luvt00hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bowtech.. where in harrisonville you hunting. Saw your previous posts. I hunt a spot you described right on 143 north of Cotterill Rd a hair. Which bowtech you shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> Off Mount Union Road, I shoot a Prodigy and an Experience. The buck I saw was past the crossroads on 143 going S towards Pomeroy. There is an old abandoned singlewide trailer on the left and cornfields on the right that is where I spotted the nice buck the other day.
Click to expand...

Nice. I just bought a Realm and love it. You live down there or just hunt down there? My best friend I grew up with in the suburbs SE of Columbus lives in Carpenter area so I know Mt Union Rd well. I was fortunate this year to tag out on the 8th. I'll be down this weekend removing stands and cameras before tresspassing season starts Monday! My biggest buck ever killed this date down there! Hunt hard and good luck!


----------



## Luvt00hunt

corybrown50 said:


> Hit a tall tine 8 last night. Arrow went to fletching and stayed in....he seemed lethargic and walked away stopping a couple times with his tail pinned down. Lost sight over a crest. He was walking slowly....hit perfect behind shoulder blade at the triangle tip. Think it hit other shoulder and that's why not a pass through. 20 yards slightest quartering away.
> 
> Tracked for 4 hours and then lost the trail at a creek with flashlight dimming and a pack of coyotes howling around me and no sidearm....
> 
> Was so beat slept in super late this morning.
> 
> Heading out now. Hopeful and prayerful. I would appreciate any and all prayers for a successful recovery.
> 
> Give Thanks to the Lord in all....the good, bad, every day, and unique. This WILL BE THE BIGGEST DEER I'VE EVER RECOVERED! THANKS BE TO GOD!
> 
> Cory


Good luck Cory!! Hope it works out well! From the sounds of your shot placement shouldn't go more than 100 yards.


----------



## Luvt00hunt

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, I am thankful for a loving God who sent his son to die for my sins so that I may have eternal life. For all the blessings he has given me which include my wife who supports my love of hunting, my kids and grandsons, my friends, my health, food on our table daily, enough money to pay the bills and have a bit left over, the ability to help others, our first responders, the military, our veterans,, the list is enormous. I sit in my treestand and think of all my blessings and it is really overwhelming. Hope everyone has a great day. If your in Meigs and need a Thanksgiving meal or know someone who does PM me.


Best and truest post in the history of this thread! Don't know where I would be without a God who loved enough to chase me down! So thankful. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tangodelta3

corybrown50 said:


> Hit a tall tine 8 last night. Arrow went to fletching and stayed in....he seemed lethargic and walked away stopping a couple times with his tail pinned down. Lost sight over a crest. He was walking slowly....hit perfect behind shoulder blade at the triangle tip. Think it hit other shoulder and that's why not a pass through. 20 yards slightest quartering away.
> 
> Tracked for 4 hours and then lost the trail at a creek with flashlight dimming and a pack of coyotes howling around me and no sidearm....
> 
> Was so beat slept in super late this morning.
> 
> Heading out now. Hopeful and prayerful. I would appreciate any and all prayers for a successful recovery.
> 
> Give Thanks to the Lord in all....the good, bad, every day, and unique. This WILL BE THE BIGGEST DEER I'VE EVER RECOVERED! THANKS BE TO GOD!
> 
> Cory


Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Hit a tall tine 8 last night. Arrow went to fletching and stayed in....he seemed lethargic and walked away stopping a couple times with his tail pinned down. Lost sight over a crest. He was walking slowly....hit perfect behind shoulder blade at the triangle tip. Think it hit other shoulder and that's why not a pass through. 20 yards slightest quartering away.
> 
> Tracked for 4 hours and then lost the trail at a creek with flashlight dimming and a pack of coyotes howling around me and no sidearm....
> 
> Was so beat slept in super late this morning.
> 
> Heading out now. Hopeful and prayerful. I would appreciate any and all prayers for a successful recovery.
> 
> Give Thanks to the Lord in all....the good, bad, every day, and unique. This WILL BE THE BIGGEST DEER I'VE EVER RECOVERED! THANKS BE TO GOD!
> 
> Cory


Pulling for you Cory! Sounds very promising.... keep us up to date. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Note to self.... Lot of nice bucks getting shot late November.

If it wasn't for gun season I think it would still be rutty for the next couple weeks!

Poor bow hunters...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

Originally Posted by BowtechHunter65 View Post
Happy Thanksgiving, I am thankful for a loving God who sent his son to die for my sins so that I may have eternal life. For all the blessings he has given me which include my wife who supports my love of hunting, my kids and grandsons, my friends, my health, food on our table daily, enough money to pay the bills and have a bit left over, the ability to help others, our first responders, the military, our veterans,, the list is enormous. I sit in my treestand and think of all my blessings and it is really overwhelming. Hope everyone has a great day. If your in Meigs and need a Thanksgiving meal or know someone who does PM me.

great post.....one of the best....right with ya brother!


----------



## corybrown50

So far 400 yards....crossed chest deep creek then back on land then knee deep creek, now back on land....these deer are resilient. Down to drops now after some good off the creek. At a crossroads with no clear direction....tissues are blood drops....left, straight, right....hmmmm










Cory


----------



## Eddie12

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, I am thankful for a loving God who sent his son to die for my sins so that I may have eternal life. For all the blessings he has given me which include my wife who supports my love of hunting, my kids and grandsons, my friends, my health, food on our table daily, enough money to pay the bills and have a bit left over, the ability to help others, our first responders, the military, our veterans,, the list is enormous. I sit in my treestand and think of all my blessings and it is really overwhelming. Hope everyone has a great day. If your in Meigs and need a Thanksgiving meal or know someone who does PM me.


This is awesome and thank you Sir! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family! As I sat here in ID enjoying the day with my wife, daughter, and friends this really touches home. Home is WV but I used to have a hunting lease in Athens, OH a few years back and I get on this thread from time to time. Some of our Soldiers did a local food drive last weekend in Pocatello, ID and it was truly something special. This time of the year is always tough being away from home but I know it will be very rewarding in a few years when I can retire. God Bless and Stay Safe! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> So far 400 yards....crossed chest deep creek then back on land then knee deep creek, now back on land....these deer are resilient. Down to drops now after some good off the creek. At a crossroads with no clear direction....tissues are blood drops....left, straight, right....hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


Track your path, cover every square inch. If the description of your shot is accurate...... Deer is a goner.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Track your path, cover every square inch. If the description of your shot is accurate...... Deer is a goner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Also there is a really good deer tracking dog down your way... Google: beast the deer tracking dog... good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, I am thankful for a loving God who sent his son to die for my sins so that I may have eternal life. For all the blessings he has given me which include my wife who supports my love of hunting, my kids and grandsons, my friends, my health, food on our table daily, enough money to pay the bills and have a bit left over, the ability to help others, our first responders, the military, our veterans,, the list is enormous. I sit in my treestand and think of all my blessings and it is really overwhelming. Hope everyone has a great day. If your in Meigs and need a Thanksgiving meal or know someone who does PM me.



Praise the Lord!


----------



## freeridejohnny

tangodelta3 said:


> 12 point. Got him this morning in Hardin county.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[
> 
> 
> Nice old bruiser


----------



## corybrown50

He went straight and left....forward another 20 yards.....

Side note, anyone make arrows with a blood vane so blood can come out when it stays in?

4 hours last night and 2 hours so far today. 

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming swimming swimming 

Cory


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> Also there is a really good deer tracking dog down your way... Google: beast the deer tracking dog... good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Can't find with Google.....got a link?

Cory


----------



## AmishMan007

corybrown50 said:


> Can't find with Google.....got a link?
> 
> Cory


Maybe this one? 

https://m.facebook.com/recoilsrecovery/?__tn__=HH-R


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Can't find with Google.....got a link?
> 
> Cory


Ohio Blood Tracking Dogs
http://trackingwoundeddeer.blogspot.com/?m=1

Try this... might be tough getting anybody out on Thanksgiving... but hopefully tomorrow...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Anyone ever had a beaver chew down the tree they had their camera in? Had it happen to me lol..


----------



## corybrown50

Man...wish I had $150 for it....I get it, but I ain't got it.....

Cory


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Man...wish I had $150 for it....I get it, but I ain't got it.....
> 
> Cory


Well better get your hiking boots on friend and grid search....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Anyone ever had a beaver chew down the tree they had their camera in? Had it happen to me lol..


Any pics of the lil devil!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

z7master167 said:


> Anyone ever had a beaver chew down the tree they had their camera in? Had it happen to me lol..


No, but you know how those beavers sure do love the wood[emoji47][emoji2960][emoji16]


----------



## z7master167

BBD1984 said:


> Any pics of the lil devil!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Heck no next pic I got was the ground


----------



## AmishMan007

z7master167 said:


> Anyone ever had a beaver chew down the tree they had their camera in? Had it happen to me lol..


Good grief!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> Well better get your hiking boots on friend and grid search....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep...followed another 50 yards into adjacent property, wasn't really comfortable with going any further.....I know they target shoot regularly....going to have to back out until I can get permission to follow. 

I can't believe the distance he's covered....I know the exact shot placement....I watched him standing there with the arrow sticking out with my binoculars....blood has gone back and forth between good globs to just drops......very frustrating 


I seriously think someone should invent an arrow that allows blood out somehow if it sticks in.....

Cory


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Yep...followed another 50 yards into adjacent property, wasn't really comfortable with going any further.....I know they target shoot regularly....going to have to back out until I can get permission to follow.
> 
> I can't believe the distance he's covered....I know the exact shot placement....I watched him standing there with the arrow sticking out with my binoculars....blood has gone back and forth between good globs to just drops......very frustrating
> 
> 
> I seriously think someone should invent an arrow that allows blood out somehow if it sticks in.....
> 
> Cory


So is there still a blood trail at last point you checked?

If so, man you got to do whatever it takes to keep looking.... if you don't know neighbors, check auditor website....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> So is there still a blood trail at last point you checked?
> 
> If so, man you got to do whatever it takes to keep looking.... if you don't know neighbors, check auditor website....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Still blood. Going to check with farmer on the property....he knows all adjacent owners 

Cory


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Still blood. Going to check with farmer on the property....he knows all adjacent owners
> 
> Cory


Good luck man... your close if he's bleed that much...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Eddie12 said:


> This is awesome and thank you Sir! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family! As I sat here in ID enjoying the day with my wife, daughter, and friends this really touches home. Home is WV but I used to have a hunting lease in Athens, OH a few years back and I get on this thread from time to time. Some of our Soldiers did a local food drive last weekend in Pocatello, ID and it was truly something special. This time of the year is always tough being away from home but I know it will be very rewarding in a few years when I can retire. God Bless and Stay Safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I retired from the Army after 31 years in 2016.


----------



## Adub2500

corybrown50 said:


> Yep...followed another 50 yards into adjacent property, wasn't really comfortable with going any further.....I know they target shoot regularly....going to have to back out until I can get permission to follow.
> 
> I can't believe the distance he's covered....I know the exact shot placement....I watched him standing there with the arrow sticking out with my binoculars....blood has gone back and forth between good globs to just drops......very frustrating
> 
> 
> I seriously think someone should invent an arrow that allows blood out somehow if it sticks in.....
> 
> Cory


Your story sound exactly how mine went down. From the shot placement to the blood trail and tracking. Tracked him for over 5 miles and never found him. Still stumped to what happened. 
Best of luck with your search and recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

corybrown50 said:


> He went straight and left....forward another 20 yards.....
> 
> Side note, anyone make arrows with a blood vane so blood can come out when it stays in?
> 
> 4 hours last night and 2 hours so far today.
> 
> Just keep swimming, just keep swimming swimming swimming
> 
> Cory


I hope you find him. Judging by what you said and what you have found I'm thinking you didn't hit him as good as you thought. Shot you described sounds double lungs. If that were case I think you would of found him by now. Any chance shot could of been forward or back?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Anyone have input about hunting a staging area?
Was out this morning from 6:30 - 11:00, hunting a trail with a good number of rubs. When I got down I followed the trail, away from the ag field, 100 yds or so. I followed the rub line and came on a real nice staging area, lots of sign - rubs, trails, tracks.
Does anyone hunt over staging areas or is this to risky to blow the buck(s) out?
Tim


----------



## Hower08

That is where you want to hunt. Get in there early in the afternoon and hunt till dark


----------



## hdrking2003

Liveblue23 said:


> I hope you find him. Judging by what you said and what you have found I'm thinking you didn't hit him as good as you thought. Shot you described sounds double lungs. If that were case I think you would of found him by now. Any chance shot could of been forward or back?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Do you think he may have been quartering at all, and you didn’t realize it at first glance? Your mind can play tricks on you in the heat of the moment.


----------



## corybrown50

hdrking2003 said:


> Agreed. Do you think he may have been quartering at all, and you didn’t realize it at first glance? Your mind can play tricks on you in the heat of the moment.


Very certain of placement...watched him standing there with my binoculars for some time last night before walking off. Found blood ranging from bright red globs down to drops...back and forth.....globs.....drops.....globs.....drops....never bedded down. Almost wishing I would have waited even longer last night but he never bedded, just seemed like he knew where he was going.....

He's done some weird things....going through chest deep water and knee deep water at another point....

Cory


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Many times a wounded deer will go to water but usually die there. GL with your search, where are you at?


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> Very certain of placement...watched him standing there with my binoculars for some time last night before walking off. Found blood ranging from bright red globs down to drops...back and forth.....globs.....drops.....globs.....drops....never bedded down. Almost wishing I would have waited even longer last night but he never bedded, just seemed like he knew where he was going.....
> 
> He's done some weird things....going through chest deep water and knee deep water at another point....
> 
> Cory


Where you shot is not what I was referring too. I was referring to the angle of the buck when you took the shot. Totally different and can make world of difference in what you hit and the mortality rate of the shot.


----------



## Hower08

hdrking2003 said:


> Where you shot is not what I was referring too. I was referring to the angle of the buck when you took the shot. Totally different and can make world of difference in what you hit and the mortality rate of the shot.


Agreed. If everything was as it seemed at the time of the shot the deer would have been found in short order


----------



## BBD1984

Hower08 said:


> Agreed. If everything was as it seemed at the time of the shot the deer would have been found in short order


True. For that dude to go through two creeks and still have a decent Blood Trail... I just can't believe he hasn't bled out yet!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am thinking a heater body suit in the morning....


----------



## mtn3531

Eddie12 said:


> This is awesome and thank you Sir! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family! As I sat here in ID enjoying the day with my wife, daughter, and friends this really touches home. Home is WV but I used to have a hunting lease in Athens, OH a few years back and I get on this thread from time to time. Some of our Soldiers did a local food drive last weekend in Pocatello, ID and it was truly something special. This time of the year is always tough being away from home but I know it will be very rewarding in a few years when I can retire. God Bless and Stay Safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just about an hour and a half from Pocatello. In Denver on my way back to Utah now. Great day to be flying... not. Lol. Pretty good storm rolling in for the next few days. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> True. For that dude to go through two creeks and still have a decent Blood Trail... I just can't believe he hasn't bled out yet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Me too! Especially with the clumps I was finding and larger amounts....

I just tracked down the owner of the adjacent property and I have permission to track. 

Looking for a local dog to help. May have a connection with local group I'm in. Still hopeful. 

Pic from last night


----------



## corybrown50

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Many times a wounded deer will go to water but usually die there. GL with your search, where are you at?


Just outside Cincinnati....Colerain 

Cory


----------



## corybrown50

mtn3531 said:


> I'm just about an hour and a half from Pocatello. In Denver on my way back to Utah now. Great day to be flying... not. Lol. Pretty good storm rolling in for the next few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Pics of Utah storm rolling in from a buddy 









Cory


----------



## mtn3531

corybrown50 said:


> Pics of Utah storm rolling in from a buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


I'll be out in that tomorrow helping my boss in southern Idaho with a late deer tag, unless I go on the Wasatch front extended with my own tag. Should be fun! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

corybrown50 said:


> Me too! Especially with the clumps I was finding and larger amounts....
> 
> I just tracked down the owner of the adjacent property and I have permission to track.
> 
> Looking for a local dog to help. May have a connection with local group I'm in. Still hopeful.
> 
> Pic from last night


Not an expert but it looks to be clotted blood that is dropping. Usually lung and heart shots have spray on branches and out on surrounding foliage. IMO of course.


----------



## Lmbhngr

corybrown50 said:


> hdrking2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Do you think he may have been quartering at all, and you didn’t realize it at first glance? Your mind can play tricks on you in the heat of the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Very certain of placement...watched him standing there with my binoculars for some time last night before walking off. Found blood ranging from bright red globs down to drops...back and forth.....globs.....drops.....globs.....drops....never bedded down. Almost wishing I would have waited even longer last night but he never bedded, just seemed like he knew where he was going.....
> 
> He's done some weird things....going through chest deep water and knee deep water at another point....
> 
> Cory
Click to expand...

Call Dave Belle 513-526-3806. He's close to you...got one of best dogs this side of the Mississippi.


----------



## M.Magis

Description and pics sound exactly like a high shoulder shot to me. One that goes through the backstrap.


----------



## corybrown50

M.Magis said:


> Description and pics sound exactly like a high shoulder shot to me. One that goes through the backstrap.


Definitely not, as stated previously I watched him standing with arrow in his side directly behind shoulder. 

I know Dave is near, unfortunately I don't have any budget for his services.

Cory


----------



## LONG RANGE

corybrown50 said:


> Definitely not, as stated previously I watched him standing with arrow in his side directly behind shoulder.
> 
> I know Dave is near, unfortunately I don't have any budget for his services.
> 
> Cory


Are you sure the hit was not low??


----------



## mtn3531

That looks like it may be a muscle hit. Either right in front of the lungs angled forward, or deflected forward and missed the vitals. From the way that buck is acting and has traveled it may be. Or, it angled enough after the hit to only catch one lung. Good luck on the trail. It's a sickening feeling. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> That looks like it may be a muscle hit. Either right in front of the lungs angled forward, or deflected forward and missed the vitals. From the way that buck is acting and has traveled it may be. Or, it angled enough after the hit to only catch one lung. Good luck on the trail. It's a sickening feeling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Definitely looks like a muscle hit with the coagulated blood clots that were in the pic. Same type of experience and blood trail I had with a backstrap hit years ago. Those muscle hits will bleed like a mofo for a while, with bright red blood too, but most are not fatal.


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Definitely not, as stated previously I watched him standing with arrow in his side directly behind shoulder.
> 
> I know Dave is near, unfortunately I don't have any budget for his services.
> 
> Cory


Are you on other property? What's your status...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LONG RANGE

It’s been my experience that the out come typically is not good with clotting blood. Most of the time the deer will survive? I agree with the Muscle hit.


----------



## Hower08

Looks like muscle blood to me. Low brisket if you hit it behind the shoulder. What type of broadhead were you shooting


----------



## corybrown50

Shot

Swacker....usually use fixed blades but switched to expanding this year to eliminate tracking....didn't work so well I guess 

location.....









Cory


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> Shot location.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


Bro, I’m not trying to be a d!ck to a good ol boy on here, but if that was the location and he wasn’t quartering hard in any way, you woulda found him already.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Bro, I’m not trying to be a d!ck to a good ol boy on here, but if that was the location and he wasn’t quartering hard in any way, you woulda found him already.


Yeah, I gotta agree. Was the leg forward or back on the shot? Swhackers.... close up so fast you can hear the swhack! Lol. Sorry, couldn't resist. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Had this guy come through at 20 yards tonight. Feel like I've seen a lot of odd racked bucks this season.


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Yeah, I gotta agree. Was the leg forward or back on the shot? Swhackers.... close up so fast you can hear the swhack! Lol. Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lol! Actually tho, I used Swhackers for a couple years around 2010 or so and had great success with them. 3 for 3, and none made it further than 50 yards. Only reason I switched is because they seem to be a one n done broadhead. They would pass thru and hit something then bend all to chit. Other that that, and being made in China, they worked well.


----------



## mtn3531

You live near a nuke plant? Lol


Schneeder said:


> Had this guy come through at 20 yards tonight. Feel like I've seen a lot of odd racked bucks this season.
> 
> View attachment 6660291


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Lol! Actually tho, I used Swhackers for a couple years around 2010 or so and had great success with them. 3 for 3, and none made it further than 50 yards. Only reason I switched is because they seem to be a one n done broadhead. They would pass thru and hit something then bend all to chit. Other that that, and being made in China, they worked well.


The China part is what I don't care for. I've got friends that have killed a lot of deer with them. No way I'd ever shoot an elk with one though, even if Levi Morgan does lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

mtn3531 said:


> You live near a nuke plant? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well this farm is just south of Yellow Springs. lol


----------



## mtn3531

Schneeder said:


> Well this farm is just south of Yellow Springs. lol


They're eating yellow snow 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> They're eating yellow snow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Either that or they are odd racked due to bad shots from the past


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> The China part is what I don't care for. I've got friends that have killed a lot of deer with them. No way I'd ever shoot an elk with one though, even if Levi Morgan does lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah, seems like if you’re just a tad bit off with your shot on an elk, they would self destruct on the spot.


----------



## Schneeder

His good side main beam was tall and he was decently wide but all his tines were pretty short. I figured he's probably 3-3.5 or so. If he can make it to next year he might be pretty cool looking or if his right side grows normal.


----------



## BBD1984

Schneeder said:


> Well this farm is just south of Yellow Springs. lol


A pot plant maybe!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Shot
> 
> Swacker....usually use fixed blades but switched to expanding this year to eliminate tracking....didn't work so well I guess
> 
> location.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


Cory what did you find on other property?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

That deer is dead if you hit him there.
Personally looking at the blood picture I'm saying brisket


----------



## corybrown50

On the other property more blood trail with varying from drops to splotches....also sliding tracks like struggling to get up the hill.

Cory


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> On the other property more blood trail with varying from drops to splotches....also sliding tracks like struggling to get up the hill.
> 
> Cory


Are you done for the night or are you still tracking?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> Are you done for the night or are you still tracking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No, had to come home about 4 for family duties. 

Cory


----------



## ohiobeagler

corybrown50 said:


> On the other property more blood trail with varying from drops to splotches....also sliding tracks like struggling to get up the hill.
> 
> Cory


If you loose the blood trail, I would look in bottoms near water. I’ve had a few die there after I made marginal hits on them. Good luck


----------



## WEEGEE

schneeder...i let one go last night that was about like that one.

i'm going crazy with this sse winds......deer were everywhere tonight....took GS and drove around a few sections.
only 2 little chucky bucks ....no running.....20 deer in one field 1/2 mi. from any road and no bucks checked in the last hr. must be worn out already.:dontknow:
. bad as i want to go, i will ruin my whole set up going in with those winds. it's taken a month watching and i blow it now i,m done. next week i'll be there every day with my xbow. but it will only get harder to get ,after the boom week.


----------



## callmin

View attachment 6660445
View attachment 6660447
Shot this old brute on Thanksgiving @ 10am cruising. Biggest body deer I’ve ever shot. Tank of a deer


----------



## callmin

Oops anyone know how to flip these around


----------



## Meat

callmin said:


> View attachment 6660445
> View attachment 6660447
> Shot this old brute on Thanksgiving @ 10am cruising. Biggest body deer I’ve ever shot. Tank of a deer


Bruiser! Congrats!

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Good work!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
What county?










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

My pops shot this deer at 520 yesterday. First turkey day deer for our family.


----------



## callmin

Thanks BBD. Richland County


----------



## Liveblue23

hdrking2003 said:


> Bro, I’m not trying to be a d!ck to a good ol boy on here, but if that was the location and he wasn’t quartering hard in any way, you woulda found him already.


Lol same here. No way if that's the case he's not found dead. Either way I hope you find him but I agree. Muscle blood all the way. I hit one years back in the backstrap. Same blood. Lots of it. Showed back up 2 weeks later and I killed him. Could hardly see the scar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tca126

This is off topic, but can anyone suggest a reputable deer processor in the saint clairsville area that’s not a considerable distance off of interstate 70?


----------



## Schneeder

Just had a little spike come through couple minutes ago. Other than a breeze of wind every little bit it’s super still and quiet.


----------



## Hower08

Schneeder said:


> Just had a little spike come through couple minutes ago. Other than a breeze of wind every little bit it’s super still and quiet.


This is one of them evenings where the last 30 or 40 min deer seem to just pop up out of the ground. 

Hope I'm right lol!!


----------



## Schneeder

Had a small 8 come through and chase the doe out of the bean field behind me. He followed her into the woods. She was my bait too. Lol what wind I have here keeps changing directions. It’s great.


----------



## Liveblue23

Saw a 4 point and a decent young 8 tonight. Doe came in running around all crazy like. Acted like she was about half in heat. 8pt feed a bit then finally took off after her pretty casual. Nose to the ground.


----------



## BBD1984

tca126 said:


> This is off topic, but can anyone suggest a reputable deer processor in the saint clairsville area that’s not a considerable distance off of interstate 70?


Countryside Meats

67921 Mills Rd, St Clairsville, OH 43950
(740) 695-4773

Try giving them a call.... open until 10.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tca126

Thanks


----------



## Meister

Sure slowed down in this post!


----------



## Tim/OH

Yesterday evening I had a small buck chasing does around my treestand....took today off because I have a bad cold and just wanted to come home after work...been miserable the last few days.

Hopefully I feel better tomorrow so I hunt after work


Tim


----------



## hoytman09

I took the boy out tonight. Had stuff to do so we got out super late. Got set up around 4:20 around 4:50 I rattled a little and make a bunch of noise in the leaves. About 2 mins later a nice 130” 9pt popped out of the thicket looking for a fight. He got to within 10 yards but things just didn’t work out and my boy wasn’t able to get a shot. He’s only 6 and It’s his first year hunting so he’s definitely going to have some bumps in the road. Well about 5 mins after the nice 9 left a little 5 pt came running by doing hot laps through the woods. Actually ran by at 5 yards but he wasn’t stopping. With about 10 mins of light left I decided to sneak out to the edge and see if any does were feeding in the field. Snuck out to the edge and there was a real good buck tending a doe in the field. I tried everything I could to get him to leave that doe but all I ended up doing was calling out another buck that went over and started trying to get the big bucks woman. It was an amazing night and my boy had a blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hoytman09 said:


> I took the boy out tonight. Had stuff to do so we got out super late. Got set up around 4:20 around 4:50 I rattled a little and make a bunch of noise in the leaves. About 2 mins later a nice 130” 9pt popped out of the thicket looking for a fight. He got to within 10 yards but things just didn’t work out and my boy wasn’t able to get a shot. He’s only 6 and It’s his first year hunting so he’s definitely going to have some bumps in the road. Well about 5 mins after the nice 9 left a little 5 pt came running by doing hot laps through the woods. Actually ran by at 5 yards but he wasn’t stopping. With about 10 mins of light left I decided to sneak out to the edge and see if any does were feeding in the field. Snuck out to the edge and there was a real good buck tending a doe in the field. I tried everything I could to get him to leave that doe but all I ended up doing was calling out another buck that went over and started trying to get the big bucks woman. It was an amazing night and my boy had a blast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... that's awesome!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Knox county Friday, 3 PM til quitting.

Saw two squirrels.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hoytman09 said:


> I took the boy out tonight. Had stuff to do so we got out super late. Got set up around 4:20 around 4:50 I rattled a little and make a bunch of noise in the leaves. About 2 mins later a nice 130” 9pt popped out of the thicket looking for a fight. He got to within 10 yards but things just didn’t work out and my boy wasn’t able to get a shot. He’s only 6 and It’s his first year hunting so he’s definitely going to have some bumps in the road. Well about 5 mins after the nice 9 left a little 5 pt came running by doing hot laps through the woods. Actually ran by at 5 yards but he wasn’t stopping. With about 10 mins of light left I decided to sneak out to the edge and see if any does were feeding in the field. Snuck out to the edge and there was a real good buck tending a doe in the field. I tried everything I could to get him to leave that doe but all I ended up doing was calling out another buck that went over and started trying to get the big bucks woman. It was an amazing night and my boy had a blast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji106]


----------



## Sammymusi

Hunted until 11 am yesterday , got down 80 yrds scrapes all still blowed out. Going tomorrow around noon with climber and sneaking into that scrape line area setting up and not getting down until I kill a buck


----------



## Sammymusi

Or at least until dark when my wife calls me to make sure I'm safe.. haha good luck out there. Are you guys still having good responses to calling ? I'm usually the guy that rattling is good for but out here it hasn't done a thing. I did get one of those tree thrasher calls and that actually has brought more deer in that rattling.


----------



## onlyaspike

* o h *


----------



## hdrking2003

onlyaspike said:


> * o h *


I-O!!!! Man, that first series looked REAL GOOD.....on both sides of the ball!! Just hope they stay fired up!!!


----------



## Schneeder

In the tree for my last sit of November. It’s warm and windy. I can hear people getting ready for gun week. After tonight I probably won’t get out except to check cams till after gun week. Hopefully all the big boys make it.


----------



## hdrking2003

Wow, what an azz whoopin!!! Too bad WVU’s coaches lost that game for their team last night. Really pulling for Texas coming up, but doubt they can beat Oklahoma twice in one year.


----------



## corybrown50

Well....figured I'd go ahead and share....no deer. Killed myself for 3 days trying to track. Went up a bunch of different trails after last blood, getting on all 4s and my belly with binoculars searching the thickets and everything....biggest buck to date for me....lost.....

At least I can very happily say.....


OH!

Cory


----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## Buckeye Buck

O-h


----------



## hdrking2003

I-o!!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Back in the saddle guys feel so much better today....haven’t seen anything yet


Tim


----------



## tim1676

Setup over the staging area I found a couple days back, wind is right
Haven’t seen anything yet


----------



## RH1

3 does for me tonight that's it


----------



## Schneeder

Saw a lone doe and that was it. Also have this rub right by the road on this property. Must only be hitting it at night because it is right in the open too.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat for 3 hours tonight, two does, two fawns, one 4 point and one 7 point. Lots of people shooting all around and the neighbor with the loudest 4 wheeler on the planet riding and dragging stands all over the place. All in all a great evening in the woods.


----------



## z7master167

3 does and grunted in a nice up and coming 7 pt, he had at least 9 inch brows


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Pretty good last couple days of hunting. Saw young bucks checking does and cruising on every sit. Last night had a bigger one cruise right through where I planned to hang and hunt but against my better judgement I setup about 60 yards away on a rubline from this year. Buck cruised right through a pinch point just inside a field corner.


----------



## tangodelta3

Schneeder said:


> Saw a lone doe and that was it. Also have this rub right by the road on this property. Must only be hitting it at night because it is right in the open too.


What in the world. That’s the most aggressive rub I have seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodog2

groups of does, about 15 total, not a single buck, even the land owner mentioned the lack of seeing bucks. I don't know where the rut is, not here. Some nice rubs showing up.


----------



## Hoosierinohio

Yesterday, I had two bucks come in together following two young does. No aggression. They stayed in the brush at 40 yes, no shot. They were within 20 ft of each other, too. I grunted and no interest, slowly followed does out to the field. ?? Clark county area.


----------



## BBD1984

If you listen real carefully you can hear 'em.....

.... the orange army is a marching....

To a woods near you... 

.....run, hide, fight lil deer buddies!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Back at it again for another week. Between two of us we seen 6 bucks and not a single doe. Glad to see movement so quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tim1676

Back in the staging area from 6:30 - 11:00 this morning 
Saw 5 does and and one nice shooter, mid 140’s 10...had an arrow sticking out of his back side. Someone took a real bad quartering shot and hit him in the ass


----------



## Hower08

3 does tonight no shot


----------



## onlyaspike

I think tomorrows rain will keep alot of guys out of the woods for the shotgun opener tomorrow...


----------



## fmf979

Maybe the deer wont move and will be safe but from what I have seen a lot of hunters are prepared for rain and will be out with the shotguns. I wish I had pics of some of the deer stands I have seen over the years.


----------



## 6x5BC

tim1676 said:


> Back in the staging area from 6:30 - 11:00 this morning
> Saw 5 does and and one nice shooter, mid 140’s 10...had an arrow sticking out of his back side. Someone took a real bad quartering shot and hit him in the ass


This thread is strong evidence that Ohio may hold some of the nation's worst archers as far as ability to execute killing shots. Maybe that's why they've allowed crossbows for many years. Some guys may need the crutch of a stock and a scope. The argument could certainly be made as evidenced by the multiple sad endings this year. I don't think I'd broadcast it on social media as some do. But heck, people tell everything on the forums and Internet, may as well share your story about a non-recovery and get the sympathy of some and the wrath of others. The whole thing kind of puzzles me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

onlyaspike said:


> I think tomorrows rain will keep alot of guys out of the woods for the shotgun opener tomorrow...


Yep... I'm not leaving the house if it's raining hard.
I will,stay home with the grandkids


----------



## hdrking2003

6x5BC said:


> This thread is strong evidence that Ohio may hold some of the nation's worst archers as far as ability to execute killing shots. Maybe that's why they've allowed crossbows for many years. Some guys may need the crutch of a stock and a scope. The argument could certainly be made as evidenced by the multiple sad endings this year. I don't think I'd broadcast it on social media as some do. But heck, people tell everything on the forums and Internet, may as well share your story about a non-recovery and get the sympathy of some and the wrath of others. The whole thing kind of puzzles me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


“Like” button![emoji106]

In Ohio’s defense.......We also have more bowhunters here, both locals or out of staters, than most other states do, but it’s definitely hard to argue with your statements about the wounded/unrecovered deer(and broadcasting it on the interweb). I have no issues with people using crossbows tho, and believe more people should go that route in opposed to just getting their bows out a week before the season starts and thinking they are good to go with minimal practice. Some of us practice almost all year long for a reason, and it definitely shows.

Disclaimer.....IMO of course [emoji6]


----------



## BowtechHunter65

onlyaspike said:


> I think tomorrows rain will keep alot of guys out of the woods for the shotgun opener tomorrow...


I will be out on my place with a bow after a doctors appt listening to the OA boom all around me hoping to catch a deer coming to my thickets to hide.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> “Like” button![emoji106]
> 
> In Ohio’s defense.......We also have more bowhunters here, both locals or out of staters, than most other states do, but it’s definitely hard to argue with your statements about the wounded/unrecovered deer(and broadcasting it on the interweb). I have no issues with people using crossbows tho, and believe more people should go that route in opposed to just getting their bows out a week before the season starts and thinking they are good to go with minimal practice. Some of us practice almost all year long for a reason, and it definitely shows.
> 
> Disclaimer.....IMO of course [emoji6]


A WEEK before season? You give them too much credit. I used to own an archery shop, Thursday and Friday before it opened on Saturday were the busiest days. The days when those yahoos would get their bow out, come buy new arrows and broadheads and head to the woods. Without practicing. They would tell me they sighted in last year. They would get mad when I would tell them they needed to shoot a xbow. I told them they owed it to the animal. Some would brag they killed one.... after shooting 4 others. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

6x5BC said:


> This thread is strong evidence that Ohio may hold some of the nation's worst archers as far as ability to execute killing shots. Maybe that's why they've allowed crossbows for many years. Some guys may need the crutch of a stock and a scope. The argument could certainly be made as evidenced by the multiple sad endings this year. I don't think I'd broadcast it on social media as some do. But heck, people tell everything on the forums and Internet, may as well share your story about a non-recovery and get the sympathy of some and the wrath of others. The whole thing kind of puzzles me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice profile pic.... with your rifle

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

BBD1984 said:


> Nice profile pic.... with your rifle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Did I step on your toes there, Sharpshooter?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

6x5BC said:


> Did I step on your toes there, Sharpshooter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What kind of rifle is that....? Do you own any archery gear? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

I don't always troll Archery Talk, but when I do, I quickly get the easy ones with comments about their lack of shooting prowess......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

BBD1984 said:


> What kind of rifle is that....? Do you own any archery gear?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's a 50 BMG, I suggest you give one a try. Turns gut shots and ass shots into short track jobs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

6x5BC said:


> I don't always troll Archery Talk, but when I do, I quickly get the easy ones with comments about their lack of shooting prowess......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If I was a betting man.. you're probably from PA and you were the best man in Remington441 wedding (we like to call him Norman, inside joke

Got 'em!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

lots of shots today.....right up until dark..LOOK OUT IN THE MORNING!


----------



## 6x5BC

BBD1984 said:


> If I was a betting man.. you're probably from PA and you were the best man in Remington441 wedding (we like to call him Norman, inside joke
> 
> Got 'em!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When you bit, I didn't set the hook immediately. I just fed you more line, letting you swallow the bait into your gut. (You know all about guts, right?) Then, when I was ready, I set the hook. As expected, you didn't put up much of a fight. After landing you, I threw you back into the stream, returning you to the school you came from. Grow up little fish......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

6x5BC said:


> When you bit, I didn't set the hook immediately. I just fed you more line, letting you swallow the bait into your gut. (You know all about guts, right?) Then, when I was ready, I set the hook. As expected, you didn't put up much of a fight. After landing you, I threw you back into the stream, returning you to the school you came from. Grow up little fish......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok.... you got me.... good one.

But...when I do grow up...I want to be a troll just like you!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Stopped to pick up some meat from Deer I had shot a few weeks ago the processor was still getting some nice bucks guy shot a 175 bumping does yesterday evening southeast Ohio


----------



## paarchhntr

6x5BC said:


> This thread is strong evidence that Ohio may hold some of the nation's worst archers as far as ability to execute killing shots. Maybe that's why they've allowed crossbows for many years. Some guys may need the crutch of a stock and a scope. The argument could certainly be made as evidenced by the multiple sad endings this year. I don't think I'd broadcast it on social media as some do. But heck, people tell everything on the forums and Internet, may as well share your story about a non-recovery and get the sympathy of some and the wrath of others. The whole thing kind of puzzles me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Seems to be really bad this year. A lot of wounded deer out there. I hope the gun hunters clean some of them up this next week. 
Last year on our property we killed two bucks that were hit with arrows. Both deer already full of infection and unable to be consumed. 

I also don’t know why people come on a Internet forum looking for help or sympathy, no good can come of it.


----------



## 6x5BC

BBD1984 said:


> Ok.... you got me.... good one.
> 
> But...when I do grow up...I want to be a troll just like you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol. We can make that happen. Good hunting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

6x5BC said:


> It's a 50 BMG, I suggest you give one a try. Turns gut shots and ass shots into short track jobs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And you do not need to employ the best tracking dog in Ohio 24 or more hours or more after suspected poor shot?


----------



## BBD1984

fmf979 said:


> And you do not need to employ the best tracking dog in Ohio 24 or more hours or more after suspected poor shot?


Says it all....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

6x5BC said:


> It's a 50 BMG
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think shooting a deer with that in our state would be a bad idea.... 

“Walk softly and carry a big stick”......? I think anywhere you hit something, it’s going down. No wonder it’s easy











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

I don’t disagree that there a lot of yahoo’s out there trying to stick an arrow in a deer!!! 
And I agree that there are a lot of unrecovered deer. But I also think there are a lot of good archers out there that occasionally have a bad shot. There are a lot of factors that go into getting an arrow from the quiver, to the string, to the killzone. One small thing can throw it off. I don’t think everyone comes on here looking for sympathy. There are just a lot of guys on here with a lot of experience hunting deer. It can be a useful tool...
Not trying to stir the pot anymore on this issue. I just think that, good shooters have a bad shot occasionally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

I lasted 45 minutes before the steady rain moved in...buck tag was filled in early Nov means I don't need this stuff...


----------



## ohiobucks

Also, no rutting activity today here in central Ohio to report.


----------



## chaded

Haven’t heard one shot yet. Looks like the wind is keeping people indoors here.


----------



## BBD1984

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this or not... didn't see anything on forum rules...

But here goes nothing....

Does anyone have any experience making an Euro mount? Haven't googled it yet, just thought I'd see if anyone has done their own and how it turned out....


I've had 2 others done by taxidermist.... one turn out very nice... skull is nice and white... other turned yellow... not so nice...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Sorry for not being a bow kill. But had an awesome morning with my 9 year old daughter. We saw 2 yotes before legal shooting time. And about 50 minutes into the morning had 3 does come across the field. This was the first time my daughter has been out with me when we have harvested. And this was the first deer with my Henry 44 mag. Good luck everyone and be safe.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpess51

Thanksgiving morning was good to me! 16pt was chasing 3 does, ended up in one of my shooting lanes at 30 yards. Double Lung, nicked the heart, ran about 25 yds and piled up! Just picked up a new Bowtech realm a few weeks ago, broke it in right!


----------



## BBD1984

bigpess51 said:


> Thanksgiving morning was good to me! 16pt was chasing 3 does, ended up in one of my shooting lanes at 30 yards. Double Lung, nicked the heart, ran about 25 yds and piled up! Just picked up a new Bowtech realm a few weeks ago, broke it in right!
> 
> View attachment 6663615
> View attachment 6663617


Wow.... there's something to be thankful for! 

What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Whitebuck9481 said:


> Sorry for not being a bow kill. But had an awesome morning with my 9 year old daughter. We saw 2 yotes before legal shooting time. And about 50 minutes into the morning had 3 does come across the field. This was the first time my daughter has been out with me when we have harvested. And this was the first deer with my Henry 44 mag. Good luck everyone and be safe.
> View attachment 6663611
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice doe! Congrats









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

BBD1984 said:


> Nice doe! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice Job....Very good stuff!!


----------



## RH1

bigpess51 said:


> Thanksgiving morning was good to me! 16pt was chasing 3 does, ended up in one of my shooting lanes at 30 yards. Double Lung, nicked the heart, ran about 25 yds and piled up! Just picked up a new Bowtech realm a few weeks ago, broke it in right!
> 
> View attachment 6663615
> View attachment 6663617


Awesome deer. Congratulations


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Nice doe! Congrats[emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Perfect!


----------



## hdrking2003

bigpess51 said:


> Thanksgiving morning was good to me! 16pt was chasing 3 does, ended up in one of my shooting lanes at 30 yards. Double Lung, nicked the heart, ran about 25 yds and piled up! Just picked up a new Bowtech realm a few weeks ago, broke it in right!
> 
> View attachment 6663615
> View attachment 6663617


Wow, I’d say broke in right for sure bigpress!! Congrats on a brute of a buck!! GREAT shot too!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Whitebuck9481 said:


> Sorry for not being a bow kill. But had an awesome morning with my 9 year old daughter. We saw 2 yotes before legal shooting time. And about 50 minutes into the morning had 3 does come across the field. This was the first time my daughter has been out with me when we have harvested. And this was the first deer with my Henry 44 mag. Good luck everyone and be safe.
> View attachment 6663611
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with that! Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## bigpess51

RH1 said:


> Awesome deer. Congratulations


Thanks!


----------



## Meat

bigpess51 said:


> Thanksgiving morning was good to me! 16pt was chasing 3 does, ended up in one of my shooting lanes at 30 yards. Double Lung, nicked the heart, ran about 25 yds and piled up! Just picked up a new Bowtech realm a few weeks ago, broke it in right!
> 
> View attachment 6663615
> View attachment 6663617


Wow, what a beast! Nice shooting as well! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpess51

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow, I’d say broke in right for sure bigpress!! Congrats on a brute of a buck!! GREAT shot too!!


Thanks!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I lasted 45 minutes before the steady rain moved in...buck tag was filled in early Nov means I don't need this stuff...[emoji3]


I feel ya man! It’s amazing how the motivation levels drop off once the buck tag is filled. I’ve been going thru the same thing myself the past couple weeks. Filled one doe tag since my buck, but have been, what I like to call, “over particular” or “ultra selective” about when I go out. Lol.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

BBD1984 said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to post this or not... didn't see anything on forum rules...
> 
> But here goes nothing....
> 
> Does anyone have any experience making an Euro mount? Haven't googled it yet, just thought I'd see if anyone has done their own and how it turned out....
> 
> 
> I've had 2 others done by taxidermist.... one turn out very nice... skull is nice and white... other turned yellow... not so nice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Spray paint the skull white when done. Probably what your Taxi did as well.


----------



## SWOhio carnivor

Whitebuck9481 said:


> Sorry for not being a bow kill. But had an awesome morning with my 9 year old daughter. We saw 2 yotes before legal shooting time. And about 50 minutes into the morning had 3 does come across the field. This was the first time my daughter has been out with me when we have harvested. And this was the first deer with my Henry 44 mag. Good luck everyone and be safe.
> View attachment 6663611
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice doe! Good job


----------



## BBD1984

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Spray paint the skull white when done. Probably what your Taxi did as well.


Actually I asked him about it... said something about the greases coming out of the skull... some worse than others... the nice white one is not spray painted...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to post this or not... didn't see anything on forum rules...
> 
> But here goes nothing....
> 
> Does anyone have any experience making an Euro mount? Haven't googled it yet, just thought I'd see if anyone has done their own and how it turned out....
> 
> 
> I've had 2 others done by taxidermist.... one turn out very nice... skull is nice and white... other turned yellow... not so nice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There's two stages to the process. You can't just have one beetled, or boiled and be done. You have to treat it again with a bleaching agent that gets rid of the oils to keep it from yellowing. One obviously didn't do that. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> There's two stages to the process. You can't just have one beetled, or boiled and be done. You have to treat it again with a bleaching agent that gets rid of the oils to keep it from yellowing. One obviously didn't do that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Gotcha... I just found a guy who does it for $75 ... recommended by a friend of mine... sounds like he does good work...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Gotcha... I just found a guy who does it for $75 ... recommended by a friend of mine... sounds like he does good work...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s a good deal!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s a good deal!


I'll keep you posted on how it turns out... says he'd charge me $40 to redo yellow one... I'll wait and see how this one goes 1st... dropping off tonight. 

Are you getting shoulder mount on your's?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Not to beat a dead horse about all the wounded deer this year , but yet another example......

Was in another thread started by one of my favorite ArcheryTalk superstars (heavy sarcasm) in the Bowhunting section about Ohio outfitters, and one of the replies supplied a Fakebook link for a particular outfitter. Well my curiosity got the best of me so I had a buddy log on to check out their page. I don’t do outfitters and I don’t do Fakebook, but I wanted to take a peek regardless. Look at the last half dozen or so posts. Many wounded deer reported, many missed, and even pics of a couple wounded bucks on cam. Not really something I would expect an outfitter to report, but there it is on social media for the world to see. I agree there’s a lot of good hunters out there that may just be dealt a chit sammich on a particular shot, but I’m still standing behind my statement that most of these situations are from people who aren’t proficient with their weapons or make poor shot decisions, just to fill their tags and get their “hero pics” taken. More is owed to the animals than this type of slob hunting. Link below


https://www.facebook.com/RDs-Whitetails-135308573187313/


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I'll keep you posted on how it turns out... says he'd charge me $40 to redo yellow one... I'll wait and see how this one goes 1st... dropping off tonight.
> 
> Are you getting shoulder mount on your's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nah, getting another Euro done to go with my other half dozen or so Euros. Money is kinda tight right now and I’ve told myself many times that I’ll only do shoulder mounts on 150+. Not an elitist thing, more of a cost effective thing. Lol. I’ve had the beetle process and boil process done in the past, and believe the beetle process turns out the best. Although what they do to the skull after that process can make up for any imperfections. I’ve paid anywhere from $96-$150 depending on taxidermists, and back backboards chosen. 

Looking forward to seeing yours done tho!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Nah, getting another Euro done to go with my other half dozen or so Euros. Money is kinda tight right now and I’ve told myself many times that I’ll only do shoulder mounts on 150+. Not an elitist thing, more of a cost effective thing. Lol. I’ve had the beetle process and boil process done in the past, and believe the beetle process turns out the best. Although what they do to the skull after that process can make up for any imperfections. I’ve paid anywhere from $96-$150 depending on taxidermists, and back backboards chosen.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing yours done tho!


Yeah I self impose a score minimum on my shoulder mounts also only have 1!

Here's the hanger he uses... the $75 .... does not include it....I think he charges around $25 in addition to.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

hdrking2003 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse about all the wounded deer this year , but yet another example......
> 
> Was in another thread started by one of my favorite ArcheryTalk superstars (heavy sarcasm) in the Bowhunting section about Ohio outfitters, and one of the replies supplied a Fakebook link for a particular outfitter. Well my curiosity got the best of me so I had a buddy log on to check out their page. I don’t do outfitters and I don’t do Fakebook, but I wanted to take a peek regardless. Look at the last half dozen or so posts. Many wounded deer reported, many missed, and even pics of a couple wounded bucks on cam. Not really something I would expect an outfitter to report, but there it is on social media for the world to see. I agree there’s a lot of good hunters out there that may just be dealt a chit sammich on a particular shot, but I’m still standing behind my statement that most of these situations are from people who aren’t proficient with their weapons or make poor shot decisions, just to fill their tags and get their “hero pics” taken. More is owed to the animals than this type of slob hunting. Link below
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RDs-Whitetails-135308573187313/


I see guys at the range shooting from 40 and some of their arrows miss a 3x3 bale. Then they say they are going hunting.

smh


----------



## hdrking2003

zap said:


> I see guys at the range shooting from 40 and some of their arrows miss a 3x3 bale. Then they say they are going hunting.
> 
> smh


Yeah I’ve seen that too unfortunately.


----------



## mtn3531

zap said:


> I see guys at the range shooting from 40 and some of their arrows miss a 3x3 bale. Then they say they are going hunting.
> 
> smh


Ha, I've seen that at ranges less than 40 lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah I self impose a score minimum on my shoulder mounts also only have 1!
> 
> Here's the hanger he uses... the $75 .... does not include it....I think he charges around $25 in addition to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ok, not as good of a deal now. Lol. Still a good deal overall tho, given he does good work. Mine all came with some sort of mounting board.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah I self impose a score minimum on my shoulder mounts also only have 1!
> 
> Here's the hanger he uses... the $75 .... does not include it....I think he charges around $25 in addition to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Here’s just a few examples. Couple more in the basement but I don’t feel like going down there for a pic right now. They are about the same tho. The one in the middle of the 3 was a freebie done by a buddy of mine, and really appreciate his efforts, but definitely freebie quality. Lol. The one all the way to the right of the 3 is a baby compared to all the others, but was my first archery buck, so it is what it is. I was happy as a fat kid swimming in a pool of cake when I shot him back then tho. Lol. Getting the arrowhead backboard again this year.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Here’s just a few examples. Couple more in the basement but I don’t feel like going down there for a pic right now. They are about the same tho. The one in the middle of the 3 was a freebie done by a buddy of mine, and really appreciate his efforts, but definitely freebie quality. Lol. The one all the way to the right of the 3 is a baby compared to all the others, but was my first archery buck, so it is what it is. I was happy as a fat kid swimming in a pool of cake when I shot him back then tho. Lol. Getting the arrowhead backboard again this year.


Very nice...I like those pedal stool wood type... that's what my other 2 are... thought I'd try something different....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Very nice...I like those pedal stool wood type... that's what my other 2 are... thought I'd try something different....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s the name I couldn’t think of! Good looking euro right there [emoji106]


----------



## Meat

hdrking2003 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse about all the wounded deer this year , but yet another example......
> 
> Was in another thread started by one of my favorite ArcheryTalk superstars (heavy sarcasm) in the Bowhunting section about Ohio outfitters, and one of the replies supplied a Fakebook link for a particular outfitter. Well my curiosity got the best of me so I had a buddy log on to check out their page. I don’t do outfitters and I don’t do Fakebook, but I wanted to take a peek regardless. Look at the last half dozen or so posts. Many wounded deer reported, many missed, and even pics of a couple wounded bucks on cam. Not really something I would expect an outfitter to report, but there it is on social media for the world to see. I agree there’s a lot of good hunters out there that may just be dealt a chit sammich on a particular shot, but I’m still standing behind my statement that most of these situations are from people who aren’t proficient with their weapons or make poor shot decisions, just to fill their tags and get their “hero pics” taken. More is owed to the animals than this type of slob hunting. Link below
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RDs-Whitetails-135308573187313/


Saw something similar on Instagram. An OH outfitter said that 7 arrows were fired resulting in 2 kills and 5 wounded deer! I was surprised they posted it as well. It works for the outfitter because most have rules that if you draw blood your hunt is done regardless of recovery or not. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Meat said:


> Saw something similar on Instagram. An OH outfitter said that 7 arrows were fired resulting in 2 kills and 5 wounded deer! I was surprised they posted it as well. It works for the outfitter because most have rules that if you draw blood your hunt is done regardless of recovery or not.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are announcing the fact they're going to have a bunch of nontypicals running around next year lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

BBD1984 said:


> Says it all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wasnt going to reply but what says it all?

http://centrecountypa.gov/

What are you euro mounting? You find some roadkills or did you find a guy with some good tracking buzzards?


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> They are announcing the fact they're going to have a bunch of nontypicals running around next year lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


True story, lol


----------



## BBD1984

fmf979 said:


> I wasnt going to reply but what says it all?
> 
> http://centrecountypa.gov/
> 
> What are you euro mounting? You find some roadkills or did you find a guy with some good tracking buzzards?


I'm guessing your Remington working under a different alias.... put the phone down Norman...!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I think all the wounded deer come from so may bad habits like not shooting every once in awhile throughout the season (so easy to hit a sight pulling a bow up or lowering), shooting 2x before season and calling it good, shooting through a “hole”(an arrow is 6” lower than your sight shooting through a “hole” is stupid), guessing yardage instead of knowing yardage, shooting to far at deer because you can hit a target that far (a deer’s reaction time is stupid fast). I once missed a buck at 30 yards that dropped the string. My brother happened to be videoing and the buck dropped at least 12” by the time my arrow reached the deer. Yes, there are definitely bad shots by good archers, it happens to all of us, but to many people out there are just slinging arrows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

hoytman09 said:


> I think all the wounded deer come from so may bad habits like not shooting every once in awhile throughout the season (so easy to hit a sight pulling a bow up or lowering), shooting 2x before season and calling it good, shooting through a “hole”(an arrow is 6” lower than your sight shooting through a “hole” is stupid), guessing yardage instead of knowing yardage, shooting to far at deer because you can hit a target that far (a deer’s reaction time is stupid fast). I once missed a buck at 30 yards that dropped the string. My brother happened to be videoing and the buck dropped at least 12” by the time my arrow reached the deer. Yes, there are definitely bad shots by good archers, it happens to all of us, but to many people out there are just slinging arrows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

hoytman09 said:


> I think all the wounded deer come from so may bad habits like not shooting every once in awhile throughout the season (so easy to hit a sight pulling a bow up or lowering), shooting 2x before season and calling it good, shooting through a “hole”(an arrow is 6” lower than your sight shooting through a “hole” is stupid), guessing yardage instead of knowing yardage, shooting to far at deer because you can hit a target that far (a deer’s reaction time is stupid fast). I once missed a buck at 30 yards that dropped the string. My brother happened to be videoing and the buck dropped at least 12” by the time my arrow reached the deer. Yes, there are definitely bad shots by good archers, it happens to all of us, but to many people out there are just slinging arrows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will share that mine is from trying new equipment (broadheads) without testing as judiciously as I should have. They opened in target, but in the field? Switching back to fixed.....

Cory


----------



## BBD1984

Stopped at local bow shop last night...Elite/PSE dealer...

I know this sounds like they were trying to sell me a bow... but it wasn't the case... super low pressure.... didn't even hardly talk prices. 

Said by upgrading to dual cam and higher-end bow ... my bow is about 6 years old (Bear Encouter) with a 31" DL I'll be adding around 15 ft•lbs of KE....

That's the difference between killing a deer and a buffalo....! (65 vs. 80)

Eyes glued to the classifieds.... although a LH 31" DL might be tough to come by... shop said he has Elite mods to adjust DL if I find one less I do believe. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Stopped at local bow shop last night...Elite/PSE dealer...
> 
> I know this sounds like they were trying to sell me a bow... but it wasn't the case... super low pressure.... didn't even hardly talk prices.
> 
> Said by upgrading to dual cam and higher-end bow ... my bow is about 6 years old (Bear Encouter) with a 31" DL I'll be adding around 15 ft•lbs of KE....
> 
> That's the difference between killing a deer and a buffalo....! (65 vs. 80)
> 
> Eyes glued to the classifieds.... although a LH 31" DL might be tough to come by... shop said he has Elite mods to adjust DL if I find one less I do believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


65ft lbs of KE is enough to blow right thru deer my man. Won’t really make that much difference killing a deer. The arrow will get get there faster, is about the only difference when it comes to a newer, more powerful bow. Nothing wrong with that tho.[emoji106]


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> I will share that mine is from trying new equipment (broadheads) without testing as judiciously as I should have. They opened in target, but in the field? Switching back to fixed.....
> 
> Cory


If it opened in the target, why wouldn’t it open in the deer???


----------



## corybrown50

hdrking2003 said:


> If it opened in the target, why wouldn’t it open in the deer???


One would think. I know fixed are open though. After tracking for 3 days I know the entrance would sealed off. If it was a fixed that arrow would have not been able to seal the entrance wound even without a pass through. 

Cory


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> One would think. I know fixed are open though. After tracking for 3 days I know the entrance would sealed off. If it was a fixed that arrow would have not been able to seal the entrance wound even without a pass through.
> 
> Cory


Perhaps, but a deer can(and will) still be lost with a fixed head too if not put in the right place. That will never change.

Gotta have supreme confidence in your equipment tho, so I would agree, better make the switch.


----------



## M.Magis

corybrown50 said:


> One would think. I know fixed are open though. After tracking for 3 days I know the entrance would sealed off. If it was a fixed that arrow would have not been able to seal the entrance wound even without a pass through.
> 
> Cory


Not knowing the story, I feel confident saying that broadhead choice had nothing to do with not finding the deer.


----------



## mtn3531

This buck is just asking for it. I'm worn out from climbing for an hour and a half, and there's another guy watching it. The joys of public land, doesn't matter the state, it's a circus.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> This buck is just asking for it. I'm worn out from climbing for an hour and a half, and there's another guy watching it. The joys of public land, doesn't matter the state, it's a circus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh my!!! Good luck brother!!!


----------



## mtn3531

He gone! Sitting here watching the two guys who screwed it up talking about how it went down.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

How many shots are y'all hearing since the orange army hit the field? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

hoytman09 said:


> I think all the wounded deer come from so may bad habits like not shooting every once in awhile throughout the season (so easy to hit a sight pulling a bow up or lowering), shooting 2x before season and calling it good, shooting through a “hole”(an arrow is 6” lower than your sight shooting through a “hole” is stupid), guessing yardage instead of knowing yardage, shooting to far at deer because you can hit a target that far (a deer’s reaction time is stupid fast). I once missed a buck at 30 yards that dropped the string. My brother happened to be videoing and the buck dropped at least 12” by the time my arrow reached the deer. Yes, there are definitely bad shots by good archers, it happens to all of us, but to many people out there are just slinging arrows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed.


----------



## arrow179

mtn3531 said:


> How many shots are y'all hearing since the orange army hit the field?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Heard 1 shot in 2 days (yesterday evening about 20 mins before dark) but the weather hasn’t really cooperated to be ideal hunting conditions. Rain/snow with high winds. Saw a small half rack buck out in the cut corn walking into my spot this afternoon. Only seen does and fawns otherwise since Monday. Light snow and windy pretty much all day here. Delaware Co.


----------



## WarriorVanes

I haven't heard more than a few shots around our place. As said above, I think the weather discouraged many from making it out. 

Two of my buddies went out this morning in Madison County and shot nice ten points. One was dogging a doe in cut corn and the other was by himself on a field edge heading into timber.


----------



## BBD1984

...


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> 65ft lbs of KE is enough to blow right thru deer my man. Won’t really make that much difference killing a deer. The arrow will get get there faster, is about the only difference when it comes to a newer, more powerful bow. Nothing wrong with that tho.


If that's the case, how does some of these shots get hung up in the shoulder then..

And I'm talkin about a broadside shot no Broadhead failure.

Not disagreeing with you.. just curious. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Man am I glad my buck tag is filled!

Brrrrrrrr

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

M.Magis said:


> Not knowing the story, I feel confident saying that broadhead choice had nothing to do with not finding the deer.


Yea I'm still going back to my original theory being that the shot wasn't as good as you thought or maybe what you saw in the heat of the moment. Keep your head up. He might show back up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Man am I glad my buck tag is filled!
> 
> Brrrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks,
Rub it in


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Thanks,
> Rub it in


Yikes. Sorry... my bad. 

However you passed up bigger deer than the one I shot! Sometimes desperation isn't a Bad Thing 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

BBD1984 said:


> Man am I glad my buck tag is filled!
> 
> Brrrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I actually enjoy the late season to a certain extent. If you have a good food source it can be dynamite! As long as you have the appropriate clothing then you are good to go. Bring on the zero degree weather and foot of snow!


----------



## BBD1984

arrow179 said:


> I actually enjoy the late season to a certain extent. If you have a good food source it can be dynamite! As long as you have the appropriate clothing then you are good to go. Bring on the zero degree weather and foot of snow!


I've heard several guys who put big ones down every year say they hate the Rut love late season... what are you hunting over?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Sounded like WWIII north of Granville in Licking county. Some, or most, should have practiced more. Alot of 3 round bursts. I passed on 6 does this morning and 7 tonight just because I felt bad for them. Running from the adjoining properties that get driven more than a freeway. It was cold but very nice hunting out in the snow.


----------



## BBD1984

After the orange army passes thru... and if there are anymore deer left... like to set this up to help get my 7 year old a shot at one...

Blind will be approx 40 yards away... obviously only going hunt the right wind... but does anyone else have any advice on hunting over a feeder and your experiences?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

BBD, maybe not hunt right over it but instead hunt between it and bedding. They might not come.e into it until dark. I set up a feeder after the season to take an inventory of the bucks that made it and about 80% of the pictures were at night.


----------



## BBD1984

OhioHoytHunter said:


> BBD, maybe not hunt right over it but instead hunt between it and bedding. They might not come.e into it until dark. I set up a feeder after the season to take an inventory of the bucks that made it and about 80% of the pictures were at night.


Gotcha...I figured they'd be in at dark... was hoping does and yearlings would come in at last light... bedding will actually be just beyond feeder away from me... real thick stuff....

.... hard to tell but you can see clearing just beyond it gets real thick... like to put feeder about 10 yards before thick stuff....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Gotcha...I figured they'd be in at dark... was hoping does and yearlings would come in at last light... bedding will actually be just beyond feeder away from me... real thick stuff....
> 
> .... hard to tell but you can see clearing just beyond it gets real thick... like to put feeder about 10 yards before thick stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Really have no experience hunting over food... buddy of mine hunted out of elevated blind over feeder... but it had windows and they ran a buddy heater in super cold weather.... his young son killed several... said they'd file in at dusk... plus easier shot with head down eating

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> If that's the case, how does some of these shots get hung up in the shoulder then..
> 
> And I'm talkin about a broadside shot no Broadhead failure.
> 
> Not disagreeing with you.. just curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You don’t shoot them in the shoulder!! Lol. And yes, 65 lbs of KE will blow thru a broadside deer. Seen less than that do the same.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> If that's the case, how does some of these shots get hung up in the shoulder then..
> 
> And I'm talkin about a broadside shot no Broadhead failure.
> 
> Not disagreeing with you.. just curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You aren’t supposed to shoot them in the shoulder!! Lol. And yes, 65 lbs KE is enough to blow thru a broadside deer, given put in the right spot. Seen less do the same.

PS.....80 lbs KE won’t help much if you are shooting shoulders.


----------



## hdrking2003

But don’t let me talk you out of a new bow if you want one. I mean who doesn’t like a new bow after all? Hell, I love em! Lol. I was just stating facts in my previous KE statements.


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> After the orange army passes thru... and if there are anymore deer left... like to set this up to help get my 7 year old a shot at one...
> 
> Blind will be approx 40 yards away... obviously only going hunt the right wind... but does anyone else have any advice on hunting over a feeder and your experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Even though you rarely follow my advice I’ll offer some just in case someone else picks up on it. 

Ditch the feeder. If you’re gonna bait, don’t just dump it in a goofy little pile. Put a little effort into it and throw it around in a 30-40yd area. Grab a handful from the bag, and whip it as far as you can. Grab another handful, turn 45*, and whip it as far as you can. Repeat until all the chow has been chucked in your shooting area. 

This does a few things. First, it makes it harder to find. Harder to find is a relative term-the deer WILL ALWAYS find the korn, even if you can’t see it. Even if it’s under 8” of powder snow...they will find it, I promise. Maybe I should say it’ll make it more difficult for them to eat it all in 1-2 days. If it lasts longer, that means less trips into the woods. 

It also makes them ‘browse’ for it, instead of just waltzing up and sticking their nose in the pile. This also reduces fights, or having one dominant deer hog the feed until they’re full, or it’s all gone. If it’s spread over a wider area, MANY deer can feed at once. 

It also allows multiple shot angles. If you have just one pile, a deer could walk straight in, stuff their face, and turn and walk right away, offering zero chance for a shot. If they have to walk around and search for it, you’ll get the classic broadside or quartering away shot eventually. 

I’ll admit I haven’t used a feeder before, but I’d imagine the deer take awhile to get used to em. Flinging korn in the woods....takes no acclimation period. 

That’s all I have for now. I’m sure there’s other advantages, but they are escaping me at the moment. Good luck whatever route you go.


----------



## jbozdog

BBD1984 said:


> After the orange army passes thru... and if there are anymore deer left... like to set this up to help get my 7 year old a shot at one...
> 
> Blind will be approx 40 yards away... obviously only going hunt the right wind... but does anyone else have any advice on hunting over a feeder and your experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Set the feeder on 5 to feed, twice a day. Best just before dark, colder it is the better. Deer will be there once they find it and will keep coming back. Getting them in daylight is the key. Plan on feeding lots of others things also.


----------



## BBD1984

jbozdog said:


> Set the feeder on 5 to feed, twice a day. Best just before dark, colder it is the better. Deer will be there once they find it and will keep coming back. Getting them in daylight is the key. Plan on feeding lots of others things also.


Ok thanks. 5pm and then what's the other time...AM?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> Even though you rarely follow my advice I’ll offer some just in case someone else picks up on it.
> 
> Ditch the feeder. If you’re gonna bait, don’t just dump it in a goofy little pile. Put a little effort into it and throw it around in a 30-40yd area. Grab a handful from the bag, and whip it as far as you can. Grab another handful, turn 45*, and whip it as far as you can. Repeat until all the chow has been chucked in your shooting area.
> 
> This does a few things. First, it makes it harder to find. Harder to find is a relative term-the deer WILL ALWAYS find the korn, even if you can’t see it. Even if it’s under 8” of powder snow...they will find it, I promise. Maybe I should say it’ll make it more difficult for them to eat it all in 1-2 days. If it lasts longer, that means less trips into the woods.
> 
> It also makes them ‘browse’ for it, instead of just waltzing up and sticking their nose in the pile. This also reduces fights, or having one dominant deer hog the feed until they’re full, or it’s all gone. If it’s spread over a wider area, MANY deer can feed at once.
> 
> It also allows multiple shot angles. If you have just one pile, a deer could walk straight in, stuff their face, and turn and walk right away, offering zero chance for a shot. If they have to walk around and search for it, you’ll get the classic broadside or quartering away shot eventually.
> 
> I’ll admit I haven’t used a feeder before, but I’d imagine the deer take awhile to get used to em. Flinging korn in the woods....takes no acclimation period.
> 
> That’s all I have for now. I’m sure there’s other advantages, but they are escaping me at the moment. Good luck whatever route you go.


Great advice Carp!

I'm going to go prune the shooting lanes this weekend to make you feel better .... can't let a fellow Loganite down

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> But don’t let me talk you out of a new bow if you want one. I mean who doesn’t like a new bow after all? Hell, I love em! Lol. I was just stating facts in my previous KE statements.


Great thanks for the info!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Can't remember the last gun season where there was actually snow on the ground! Kind of makes me wish I had some vacation time just to sit in stand .... Going to be a beautiful morning in the deer woods.

Side note... For my area deer cast says deer movement going to be great all day.

Logan Co. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

BBD1984 said:


> I've heard several guys who put big ones down every year say they hate the Rut love late season... what are you hunting over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just figure out what food source they are using and setup an ambush either on the travel routes to the food or on the actual food source. Cut corn has been the preferred food source so far unless you happen to have any standing beans and they will hammer them when the snow and cold is on. I killed 3 big does in a matter of 20 minutes with my muzzleloader about 12 years ago over standing beans.


----------



## BBD1984

arrow179 said:


> Just figure out what food source they are using and setup an ambush either on the travel routes to the food or on the actual food source. Cut corn has been the preferred food source so far unless you happen to have any standing beans and they will hammer them when the snow and cold is on. I killed 3 big does in a matter of 20 minutes with my muzzleloader about 12 years ago over standing beans.


With the newer combines being so efficient... very little AG is getting left in the fields... that's why I feel food plots and feeders will be a great way to go as time goes on... especially for those of us that don't have 100's of acres of family/friend farms to setup on. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

BBD1984 said:


> After the orange army passes thru... and if there are anymore deer left... like to set this up to help get my 7 year old a shot at one...
> 
> Blind will be approx 40 yards away... obviously only going hunt the right wind... but does anyone else have any advice on hunting over a feeder and your experiences?
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The first thing you will need is to add a varmint cage to the feeder. ***** will empty & destroy that feeder quickly, they are ruthless and have lots of free time 

I use mine to get pictures of what deer we have in the area, not hunting over it. Most pictures I get are at night, usually does & small bucks. Sometimes a big buck will appear, but RARELY will he come near the feeder, usually catch them in the background of the smaller bucks. 

I would start out feeding only once a day until you are seeing deer using it.


----------



## BBD1984

tOSU said:


> The first thing you will need is to add a varmint cage to the feeder. ***** will empty & destroy that feeder quickly, they are ruthless and have lots of free time
> 
> I use mine to get pictures of what deer we have in the area, not hunting over it. Most pictures I get are at night, usually does & small bucks. Sometimes a big buck will appear, but RARELY will he come near the feeder, usually catch them in the background of the smaller bucks.
> 
> I would start out feeding only once a day until you are seeing deer using it.


All man....I thought this model was varmint proof! 

Not the case???









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

That is a new "feature", sounds interesting but have never seen any comments on it.

The little *******s chewed thru the lid on mine, i had to rivet some sheet metal over the hole.


----------



## BBD1984

tOSU said:


> That is a new "feature", sounds interesting but have never seen any comments on it.
> 
> The little *******s chewed thru the lid on mine, i had to rivet some sheet metal over the hole.


Actually I think that feature won't help with chewing through the top..... only from messing with spinner.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

CarpCommander said:


> Even though you rarely follow my advice I’ll offer some just in case someone else picks up on it.
> 
> Ditch the feeder. If you’re gonna bait, don’t just dump it in a goofy little pile. Put a little effort into it and throw it around in a 30-40yd area. Grab a handful from the bag, and whip it as far as you can. Grab another handful, turn 45*, and whip it as far as you can. Repeat until all the chow has been chucked in your shooting area.
> 
> This does a few things. First, it makes it harder to find. Harder to find is a relative term-the deer WILL ALWAYS find the korn, even if you can’t see it. Even if it’s under 8” of powder snow...they will find it, I promise. Maybe I should say it’ll make it more difficult for them to eat it all in 1-2 days. If it lasts longer, that means less trips into the woods.
> 
> It also makes them ‘browse’ for it, instead of just waltzing up and sticking their nose in the pile. This also reduces fights, or having one dominant deer hog the feed until they’re full, or it’s all gone. If it’s spread over a wider area, MANY deer can feed at once.
> 
> It also allows multiple shot angles. If you have just one pile, a deer could walk straight in, stuff their face, and turn and walk right away, offering zero chance for a shot. If they have to walk around and search for it, you’ll get the classic broadside or quartering away shot eventually.
> 
> I’ll admit I haven’t used a feeder before, but I’d imagine the deer take awhile to get used to em. Flinging korn in the woods....takes no acclimation period.
> 
> That’s all I have for now. I’m sure there’s other advantages, but they are escaping me at the moment. Good luck whatever route you go.


Couldn't have said it better. I put corn behind my house and scatter it on the ground in about a 30 yard area. I have had deer, does and fawns mostly, in there off and on all day. I have tried feeders before and even after being there for a while, they are still spooky around it. 

Meat


----------



## nodog2

well I saw it for the past 2 days, unfortunately it's all with a 4 pointer chasing everything. Based on the shots I heard in the area which all happened at the time my fish/hunt schedule said was the best time to hunt, I'm thinking the big deer were/are already taken. Bummer, shot a 300# 18 pointer there...it was a honey hole at one time. Does galore, one buck...grow and survive little bucky


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

BBD1984 said:


> After the orange army passes thru... and if there are anymore deer left... like to set this up to help get my 7 year old a shot at one...
> 
> Blind will be approx 40 yards away... obviously only going hunt the right wind... but does anyone else have any advice on hunting over a feeder and your experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Feeders are a blessing and a curse I no longer use them just food plots....feeders hinder deer movement until dark and bigger bucks not all tend to avoid them till it’s survival time late winter lol but you did buy a great feeder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Feeders are a blessing and a curse I no longer use them just food plots....feeders hinder deer movement until dark and bigger bucks not all tend to avoid them till it’s survival time late winter lol but you did buy a great feeder
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok... if I'm just trying to get my kid on his 1st kill.... is it a good idea to set it up or from your experiences should I just return it....? Wasn't cheap. 

Planning on the spreading out method also...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Ok... if I'm just trying to get my kid on his 1st kill.... is it a good idea to set it up or from your experiences should I just return it....? Wasn't cheap.
> 
> Planning on the spreading out method also...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you are looking for just a doe or yearling, you should have no problem killing one using a feeder. They will still be spooky, but should come within range after a while, especially late season. Also, with a feeder set right, you are only in the area once a week at the most. So if you live any distance from your spot, you will save a lot of time and gas with a feeder. With spreading it by hand, you may need to go in multiple times a week because of how much they are feeding and all the other creatures you will be feeding. Turkeys can gobble up all the corn in one visit. You can also try ear corn if you can find it. That slows down the turkeys some and reduces the amount of times you need to go in versus spreading shell corn. You just need to weigh your options and try to determine what works best for you. 

Meat


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> If you are looking for just a doe or yearling, you should have no problem killing one using a feeder. They will still be spooky, but should come within range after a while, especially late season. Also, with a feeder set right, you are only in the area once a week at the most. So if you live any distance from your spot, you will save a lot of time and gas with a feeder. With spreading it by hand, you may need to go in multiple times a week because of how much they are feeding and all the other creatures you will be feeding. Turkeys can gobble up all the corn in one visit. You can also try ear corn if you can find it. That slows down the turkeys some and reduces the amount of times you need to go in versus spreading shell corn. You just need to weigh your options and try to determine what works best for you.
> 
> Meat


Thanks Meat. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Buddy and I went out yesterday evening for a couple hours and we saw 4 bucks chasing two does around like crazy. They didn’t care we were standing there, they just ran around us and didn’t miss a beat. Lol.


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> Ok... if I'm just trying to get my kid on his 1st kill.... is it a good idea to set it up or from your experiences should I just return it....? Wasn't cheap.
> 
> Planning on the spreading out method also...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Definitely use the feeder. If anyone has anything against them....refer them to DNR rules....

All for getting your son set up for sure....The one I have is set to spread at daybreak and again a few hours later. I don't set mine near night feeding because I don't want them to spook. 

Trying to intercept is the best option, as they may come in after shooting hours as others have stated. Setting up between feeder and bedding is best, paying attention to your entrance. I go way out of my way going in to hunt the feeder keeping scent away completely. It's harder with my 5yo when we went, but getting to see deer is worth it.

Right now I'm seeing bachelor groups at mine already.









Cory


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Definitely use the feeder. If anyone has anything against them....refer them to DNR rules....
> 
> All for getting your son set up for sure....The one I have is set to spread at daybreak and again a few hours later. I don't set mine near night feeding because I don't want them to spook.
> 
> Trying to intercept is the best option, as they may come in after shooting hours as others have stated. Setting up between feeder and bedding is best, paying attention to your entrance. I go way out of my way going in to hunt the feeder keeping scent away completely. It's harder with my 5yo when we went, but getting to see deer is worth it.
> 
> Right now I'm seeing bachelor groups at mine already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


Ok thanks Cory!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

I see no problem with the feeder to help get your youngin a shot at a doe or young buck. Granted the chances of seeing a mature buck at it are slim. I'd prefer not to necessarily set up right on it but that is just me. I have one of those feeders actually but I only run it after season or once I'm done hunting to survey what survived and in the spring/summer to see whats out there.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

BBD1984 said:


> Ok... if I'm just trying to get my kid on his 1st kill.... is it a good idea to set it up or from your experiences should I just return it....? Wasn't cheap.
> 
> Planning on the spreading out method also...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah it would be great for your kid...I wouldn’t hesitate for a second...I sat with my boy in a elevated muddy bull blind over biologic maximum and soybeans for his first buck during youth season....good job raising your child to be a hunter [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Schneeder said:


> I see no problem with the feeder to help get your youngin a shot at a doe or young buck. Granted the chances of seeing a mature buck at it are slim. I'd prefer not to necessarily set up right on it but that is just me. I have one of those feeders actually but I only run it after season or once I'm done hunting to survey what survived and in the spring/summer to see whats out there.


Did you modify to prevent varmints from damaging? And do you just run corn through it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> Did you modify to prevent varmints from damaging? And do you just run corn through it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No mods....I have a 5gal spinner on poles in another 5 gal bucket cut off.....kind of Billy, but so am I. Haven't had any problems with stealing. Deer will lick the corn out sometimes though. 40#s will last 2 weeks.









Cory


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> No mods....I have a 5gal spinner on poles in another 5 gal bucket cut off.....kind of Billy, but so am I. Haven't had any problems with stealing. Deer will lick the corn out sometimes though. 40#s will last 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


Ok awesome man thanks. I'll give it a shot.. don't think it will hinder our chances, just wasn't sure how to setup on it... I'm also going to run a few cameras, so hopefully that will give us a good idea when to be in there...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Yeah it would be great for your kid...I wouldn’t hesitate for a second...I sat with my boy in a elevated muddy bull blind over biologic maximum and soybeans for his first buck during youth season....good job raising your child to be a hunter [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man... he's my lil buddy... going to be awesome when he gets it done... I'm sure you guys were ecstatic

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks man... he's my lil buddy... going to be awesome when he gets it done... I'm sure you guys were ecstatic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


How old? Took my 5yo last week....have a blind, bring lots of snacks, line the ground with moving blankets so he can move around and not make noise, games on the phone help a lot....mine had an attention span about 1/2 hour short of what it needed to be. Next time we'll go out 1.5 hours before sunset. We got in a lot quicker than I expected on our first trip. Didn't think he'd walk as quickly as he did.

He called the hat his "hunting ninja hat"

Our first trip......









Cory


----------



## tim1676

corybrown50 said:


> How old? Took my 5yo last week....have a blind, bring lots of snacks, line the ground with moving blankets so he can move around and not make noise, games on the phone help a lot....mine had an attention span about 1/2 hour short of what it needed to be. Next time we'll go out 1.5 hours before sunset. We got in a lot quicker than I expected on our first trip. Didn't think he'd walk as quickly as he did.
> 
> 
> 
> He called the hat his "hunting ninja hat"
> 
> Our first trip......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


Good deal...I remember those days. Now mine is bigger than me and in college. Make the most of when there little, it goes by before you know it.


----------



## Schneeder

I haven't had to modify or reinforce anything on it....yet. I did just get it this past summer though so it hasn't been through the ringer with the varmints as if now. But yeah I just run corn through it.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am thinking the second estrous should be a week or two away! [emoji1662][emoji106][emoji631]


----------



## mandrroofing

Is it to early to start 2019 ohio rut thread yet?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

CarpCommander said:


> Even though you rarely follow my advice I’ll offer some just in case someone else picks up on it.
> 
> Ditch the feeder. If you’re gonna bait, don’t just dump it in a goofy little pile. Put a little effort into it and throw it around in a 30-40yd area. Grab a handful from the bag, and whip it as far as you can. Grab another handful, turn 45*, and whip it as far as you can. Repeat until all the chow has been chucked in your shooting area.
> 
> This does a few things. First, it makes it harder to find. Harder to find is a relative term-the deer WILL ALWAYS find the korn, even if you can’t see it. Even if it’s under 8” of powder snow...they will find it, I promise. Maybe I should say it’ll make it more difficult for them to eat it all in 1-2 days. If it lasts longer, that means less trips into the woods.
> 
> It also makes them ‘browse’ for it, instead of just waltzing up and sticking their nose in the pile. This also reduces fights, or having one dominant deer hog the feed until they’re full, or it’s all gone. If it’s spread over a wider area, MANY deer can feed at once.
> 
> It also allows multiple shot angles. If you have just one pile, a deer could walk straight in, stuff their face, and turn and walk right away, offering zero chance for a shot. If they have to walk around and search for it, you’ll get the classic broadside or quartering away shot eventually.
> 
> I’ll admit I haven’t used a feeder before, but I’d imagine the deer take awhile to get used to em. Flinging korn in the woods....takes no acclimation period.
> 
> That’s all I have for now. I’m sure there’s other advantages, but they are escaping me at the moment. Good luck whatever route you go.


Nice bit of advice. Makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks man... he's my lil buddy... going to be awesome when he gets it done... I'm sure you guys were ecstatic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have the exact same feeder and I did eventually have to put a square varmint cage on mine to keep the squirrels from chewing as ***** from eating me dry. They can still eat what's on the ground but no longer have their greasy little paws spinning me dry lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Great advice Carp!
> 
> I'm going to go prune the shooting lanes this weekend to make you feel better .... can't let a fellow Loganite down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My dood. I think a tear just rolled down my cheek...so proud of you little buddy :clap2:


----------



## jk918

Liveblue23 said:


> I have the exact same feeder and I did eventually have to put a square varmint cage on mine to keep the squirrels from chewing as ***** from eating me dry. They can still eat what's on the ground but no longer have their greasy little paws spinning me dry lol.
> 
> I would bye the varmint cage as well the raccoons can do a # on the feeder motors, I also drill 1/2 holes in a leg or two and pound rebar into the ground so it doesn't get nocked over


----------



## CarpCommander

Meat said:


> If you are looking for just a doe or yearling, you should have no problem killing one using a feeder. They will still be spooky, but should come within range after a while, especially late season. Also, with a feeder set right, you are only in the area once a week at the most. So if you live any distance from your spot, you will save a lot of time and gas with a feeder. With spreading it by hand, you may need to go in multiple times a week because of how much they are feeding and all the other creatures you will be feeding. Turkeys can gobble up all the corn in one visit. You can also try ear corn if you can find it. That slows down the turkeys some and reduces the amount of times you need to go in versus spreading shell corn. You just need to weigh your options and try to determine what works best for you.
> 
> Meat


That was what I forgot-the ear korn for keeping turkeys away. Meat is right-when the birds find your stash, it’s game over. They’ll pick every single korn flake on the ground. They don’t seem to mess with ear korn so much. Try both....shelled and ear.


----------



## AmishMan007

CarpCommander said:


> My dood. I think a tear just rolled down my cheek...so proud of you little buddy :clap2:


Wow.... haha! [emoji22]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> My dood. I think a tear just rolled down my cheek...so proud of you little buddy :clap2:


Carp with you using all those big fisticated words .. You can tell you been hanging around a bunch of doctors, there brudda 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Looks like Saturday is going to be a washout... wonder how that will effect deer #'s....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Looks like Saturday is going to be a washout... wonder how that will effect deer #'s....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don't know about deer numbers but I know what its going to do for my sleep deprivation!


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Don't know about deer numbers but I know what its going to do for my sleep deprivation!


Come on RH1 !! You can sleep when you're dead !!! We've got deer to kill 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

My wife shot this buck Tuesday morning in Licking county with her muzzleloader. He was chasing a young doe. He's actually a buck that was on my hit list this year. I've yet to get a tape measure on him but he has a great spread.


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m taking the week off yall....will be back out on Monday 


Tim


----------



## Schneeder

Same. Will get out to check cameras this weekend but won't be back in the tree till probably next.

Have been seeing plenty of deer on my drive to/from work out feeding in cut corn fields, etc.


----------



## BBD1984

Opening day #'s....

https://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=275438#.XAAUHR5Ok0M

Way down. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

BBD1984 said:


> Opening day #'s....
> 
> https://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=275438#.XAAUHR5Ok0M
> 
> Way down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ray Charles saw that coming


----------



## paarchhntr

BBD1984 said:


> Opening day #'s....
> 
> https://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=275438#.XAAUHR5Ok0M
> 
> Way down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ill bet the numbers rebounded on Tuesday and Wednesday. 
I know the small butcher shop I use was way down on numbers when I was there Tuesday at lunchtime, when I stopped back Wednesday evening to pick up my head they were done taking deer, she said they had already turned away 13 people. They normally don’t turn people away, especially on the third day of the season. This is in SE OH.


----------



## Meat

With the weather that Tues-today brought, I will agree that numbers probably skyrocketed. 

Pulled a card last night and did not get any pics of the biggest buck on my property for several days and also only got pics of one of the two house fawns that I have. These things are always together and either in my yard or my neighbor's yard a good portion of the day. They are tiny, so if someone shot one, they aren't going to get much meat.

Meat


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> My wife shot this buck Tuesday morning in Licking county with her muzzleloader. He was chasing a young doe. He's actually a buck that was on my hit list this year. I've yet to get a tape measure on him but he has a great spread.
> 
> View attachment 6666905
> View attachment 6666907


Hell yeah man! Big congrats to mama!!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Hell yeah man! Big congrats to mama!!


Thanks man! I certainly can't complain about this year 3 bucks down for my family and 2 does and a button buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Thanks man! I certainly can't complain about this year 3 bucks down for my family and 2 does and a button buck!


Sounds like some freezer filling goodness to me!! Congrats all the way around! I can’t complain either. A good buck and two does, from 2 separate farms in different counties before Thanksgiving......and had a great time doing it. Some fun hunts with friends too. I am very gracious for this years success and know not all future years will go nearly this well for me. Love avoiding that super cold weather too, lol. Might get out for another hunt or two on another farm in a different neighboring county, that I haven’t taken anything from yet, for a sit or two.....but will be “ultra selective” on when I go. Lol.


----------



## Whitetail5

Weather has been crazy


----------



## WEEGEE

not seeing the hunters out.....lite pressure where i,m at but # are going up in Hardin co.


----------



## BBD1984

Snow covered November....I guess this is what it's like hunting in Canada

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Hunted Licking county this afternoon.
Head over 40 shots from 4:58 PM until 5:30 PM.
Saw one doe.


----------



## 70641

Well I went out this past Sunday and swapped out the chips on my 30 acres that I own. I used to be able to hunt the 300 acres that my property joins up against but I lost it this year due to a jealous boyfriend who is dating the land owners daughter and he can't hunt worth a crap... It is what it is.. In return here is what I decided to do. I now have 3 feeders on my property; 1-on top, 1- in the middle and 1- on the bottom and by the looks of these pics I'm pulling the deer from that property. Now I just hope as many as possible will make it through gun season.. Great potential for next year bucks plus I'm still taking out me 37 year old daughter with her crossbow so hopefully she can connect on one... Time will tell... Great bucks though...I can only load 5 pics at a time but I'll get them all loaded.. Again these are all from 30 acres......


----------



## 70641

Additional pics from my 30 acres...


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> Additional pics from my 30 acres...
> View attachment 6667755
> View attachment 6667759
> View attachment 6667761
> View attachment 6667763


Nice pics shippy... no sign of that brute you shot at earlier???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

Last set of pics...


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> Nice pics shippy... no sign of that brute you shot at earlier???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nope.. These pics are from my property by Bolivar and the giant I missed was from the new farm outside new Phili.. I hunted 4 days in a row after that from dark to dark and not a trace..... I really hope he makes it through the orange army......


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> Nope.. These pics are from my property by Bolivar and the giant I missed was from the new farm outside new Phili.. I hunted 4 days in a row after that from dark to dark and not a trace..... I really hope he makes it through the orange army......


Man bud you hunted hard! Love to have all the days to take... shows how difficult it can be... if it was easy, I guess everybody would be doing it. 

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> Man bud you hunted hard! Love to have all the days to take... shows how difficult it can be... if it was easy, I guess everybody would be doing it.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My boss let me take 3 weeks vacation in a row since I had 240 hours on the books and I had to use some.. and yes bow hunting isn't easy at all..It's a lot of work and dedication.. I put out 8 Summit Viper climbers each year and sometimes I connect on a giant and sometimes I don't. I've been bow hunting now for over 35 years and it's my number one passion for sure and only have 8 bucks on the wall and 3 European mounts as well...Plus I have a shooting range in my basement so I can practice everyday...I love Bow Hunting!!!!!!! The wife says I have a problem..... Plus my other main hobby is my documented 1 of 1 1970 Mach 1 428 Super Cobra Jet in my garage.... That's my baby........


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> My boss let me take 3 weeks vacation in a row since I had 240 hours on the books and I had to use some.. and yes bow hunting isn't easy at all..It's a lot of work and dedication.. I put out 8 Summit Viper climbers each year and sometimes I connect on a giant and sometimes I don't. I've been bow hunting now for over 35 years and it's my number one passion for sure and only have 8 bucks on the wall and 3 European mounts as well...Plus I have a shooting range in my basement so I can practice everyday...I love Bow Hunting!!!!!!! The wife says I have a problem..... Plus my other main hobby is my documented 1 of 1 1970 Mach 1 428 Super Cobra Jet in my garage.... That's my baby........


Man that's great! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

shippychippy said:


> My boss let me take 3 weeks vacation in a row since I had 240 hours on the books and I had to use some.. and yes bow hunting isn't easy at all..It's a lot of work and dedication.. I put out 8 Summit Viper climbers each year and sometimes I connect on a giant and sometimes I don't. I've been bow hunting now for over 35 years and it's my number one passion for sure and only have 8 bucks on the wall and 3 European mounts as well...Plus I have a shooting range in my basement so I can practice everyday...I love Bow Hunting!!!!!!! The wife says I have a problem..... Plus my other main hobby is my documented 1 of 1 1970 Mach 1 428 Super Cobra Jet in my garage.... That's my baby........


When I grow up......see above

Those bucks look very well fed!

Good luck connecting with them.....looks like you have the travel corridors figured out with great pics during daylight....bucks just chilling walking. That's awesome! 

My buddy in high school had a 70 Mach 1....hated the buzzer for the lap belts back then. Killer car though. I had lots of buddies with cool cars. Hopefully someday I'll be the buddy. 

Cory


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> My boss let me take 3 weeks vacation in a row since I had 240 hours on the books and I had to use some.. and yes bow hunting isn't easy at all..It's a lot of work and dedication.. I put out 8 Summit Viper climbers each year and sometimes I connect on a giant and sometimes I don't. I've been bow hunting now for over 35 years and it's my number one passion for sure and only have 8 bucks on the wall and 3 European mounts as well...Plus I have a shooting range in my basement so I can practice everyday...I love Bow Hunting!!!!!!! The wife says I have a problem..... Plus my other main hobby is my documented 1 of 1 1970 Mach 1 428 Super Cobra Jet in my garage.... That's my baby........


Quick question about your feeders... where do you buy your corn and how much is it normally?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> Man that's great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm done buck hunting for this year and now it's time to focus on my daughter.. She's always hunted with me in the past and now she's 37 and has 2 kids which makes it a little more difficult for her to hunt with me as much. We put a new red/green dot sight on her crossbow and she missed a real nice one this year but she doesn't give up... She dead on up to 40 yards but she does still get nervous though.... I have a shooting tower on my food plot and hopefully I can get her out this weekend....


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> I'm done buck hunting for this year and now it's time to focus on my daughter.. She's always hunted with me in the past and now she's 37 and has 2 kids which makes it a little more difficult for her to hunt with me as much. We put a new red/green dot sight on her crossbow and she missed a real nice one this year but she doesn't give up... She dead on up to 40 yards but she does still get nervous though.... I have a shooting tower on my food plot and hopefully I can get her out this weekend....


Food plot too!!! Good grief, you are NOW my official HERO!!!

#SHIPPY4PREZ

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> I'm done buck hunting for this year and now it's time to focus on my daughter.. She's always hunted with me in the past and now she's 37 and has 2 kids which makes it a little more difficult for her to hunt with me as much. We put a new red/green dot sight on her crossbow and she missed a real nice one this year but she doesn't give up... She dead on up to 40 yards but she does still get nervous though.... I have a shooting tower on my food plot and hopefully I can get her out this weekend....


If I identify as a women and your daughter... can I hunt out of your shooting tower.... I'm waiting anxiously for your answer....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

No rutting activity to report here on the Knox/Morrow border, but...

All of my Ohio friends visit this post more than the classifieds, so if you're looking for a new climbing stand, I have a Summit Sentry SD for sale:

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5562421

I would like to sell it locally vs. sending it somewhere, as shipping costs would be thru the roof.


----------



## 70641

corybrown50 said:


> When I grow up......see above
> 
> Those bucks look very well fed!
> 
> Good luck connecting with them.....looks like you have the travel corridors figured out with great pics during daylight....bucks just chilling walking. That's awesome!
> 
> My buddy in high school had a 70 Mach 1....hated the buzzer for the lap belts back then. Killer car though. I had lots of buddies with cool cars. Hopefully someday I'll be the buddy.
> 
> Cory


I know this is a archery thread but here is my car.... Numbers matching and corr






ect paint codes...


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> Quick question about your feeders... where do you buy your corn and how much is it normally?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was getting my corn from a guy I used to work with at the Marathon Refinery in Canton for 5.25 for a 50lb. bag but now I have to buy it at tractor supply... 6.29 a bag..


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> Food plot too!!! Good grief, you are NOW my official HERO!!!
> 
> #SHIPPY4PREZ
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In the middle of my land there is an old gas well and I have over a half acre that I put a food plot in every year as well.. My neighbor even has a food plot as well plus a feeder and my land runs along side his.... We have everything covered between the 2 of us and we are very selective on the caliper of deer we harvest... I haven't taken a doe off the property in over 6 years... If I need to take a doe I have another property for that.. Trying to build the heard up.. I have a lot of people stop by when I'm out there and ask to hunt mostly Amish.... And that will never happen....


----------



## BBD1984

Got a question...

I've got an AMAZING property down the road from me, that I'm thinking about building up the courage to ask the owner, who's a hunter, if he'll lease me his farm. 

Super sweet property. It's 300 acres, only approx 35 of which is woods....

I want to approach him about this at the right time, to better my chances, for he's really not very approachable..

So my question is, when should I ask and how much should I offer...? I'm open to any other ideas on how to approach this as well, especially from those on here who've got experience leasing land...

Just asking permission is out of the question... it's going to take some HEAVY green backs I'm afraid...

Getting this property would be like dying and waking up in a heavy horn heaven!

Obviously if the price gets too steep I'll have to invite others in, right now I'd like to keep it at 2...

Chances are slim slim.... I know.... But what's the worst they can say? No! Get off my property.... I can deal with that.

Thanks for any input you can provide. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Got a question...
> 
> I've got an AMAZING property down the road from me, that I'm thinking about building up the courage to ask the owner, who's a hunter, if he'll lease me his farm.
> 
> Super sweet property. It's 300 acres, only approx 35 of which is woods....
> 
> I want to approach him about this at the right time, to better my chances, for he's really not very approachable..
> 
> So my question is, when should I ask and how much should I offer...? I'm open to any other ideas on how to approach this as well, especially from those on here who've got experience leasing land...
> 
> Just asking permission is out of the question... it's going to take some HEAVY green backs I'm afraid...
> 
> Getting this property would be like dying and waking up in a heavy horn heaven!
> 
> Obviously if the price gets too steep I'll have to invite others in, right now I'd like to keep it at 2...
> 
> Chances are slim slim.... I know.... But what's the worst they can say? No! Get off my property.... I can deal with that.
> 
> Thanks for any input you can provide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Also I might add add.... He's not a major serious Hunter. Mainly gun hunts does a little bow also. Property is vacant more than it's used.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Got a question...
> 
> I've got an AMAZING property down the road from me, that I'm thinking about building up the courage to ask the owner, who's a hunter, if he'll lease me his farm.
> 
> Super sweet property. It's 300 acres, only approx 35 of which is woods....
> 
> I want to approach him about this at the right time, to better my chances, for he's really not very approachable..
> 
> So my question is, when should I ask and how much should I offer...? I'm open to any other ideas on how to approach this as well, especially from those on here who've got experience leasing land...
> 
> Just asking permission is out of the question... it's going to take some HEAVY green backs I'm afraid...
> 
> Getting this property would be like dying and waking up in a heavy horn heaven!
> 
> Obviously if the price gets too steep I'll have to invite others in, right now I'd like to keep it at 2...
> 
> Chances are slim slim.... I know.... But what's the worst they can say? No! Get off my property.... I can deal with that.
> 
> Thanks for any input you can provide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have had mild success with sending a letter ahead of time instead of just stopping and asking. I send a polite letter introducing myself and my intentions and end it with my contact information and the option to set up a future meeting to discuss permission/lease. I figure with a letter, if they are interested, they will get back to me, if not, no big deal. 

Meat


----------



## glassguy2511

BBD1984 said:


> Got a question...
> 
> I've got an AMAZING property down the road from me, that I'm thinking about building up the courage to ask the owner, who's a hunter, if he'll lease me his farm.
> 
> Super sweet property. It's 300 acres, only approx 35 of which is woods....
> 
> I want to approach him about this at the right time, to better my chances, for he's really not very approachable..
> 
> So my question is, when should I ask and how much should I offer...? I'm open to any other ideas on how to approach this as well, especially from those on here who've got experience leasing land...
> 
> Just asking permission is out of the question... it's going to take some HEAVY green backs I'm afraid...
> 
> Getting this property would be like dying and waking up in a heavy horn heaven!
> 
> Obviously if the price gets too steep I'll have to invite others in, right now I'd like to keep it at 2...
> 
> Chances are slim slim.... I know.... But what's the worst they can say? No! Get off my property.... I can deal with that.
> 
> Thanks for any input you can provide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Who cares about the overall acreage of the farm. The key is there are only 35 acres that is able to be hunted.

That alone eliminates the option (for me anyways) of bringing a 2nd guy into the mix. If it was 300 huntable acres, sure. But not 35. Not only is there not enough room but it will also really pressure the huntable acreage.

Just go talk to the guy. Dont go into it thinking big money, go into it thinking that its only 35 acres. Chances are he leases the farm ground if he does not farm it himself. So he already has money coming in from the property. Stop and introduce yourself and just talk hunting with him. Tell him that you just found out that he bow hunts a little and go from there. Build a rapport with him over a trip here and there to see him and it will work wonders. If he doesnt live on the property he may in fact just be open to letting you hunt here and there to have someone keep an eye on things.


----------



## Meat

glassguy2511 said:


> Who cares about the overall acreage of the farm. The key is there are only 35 acres that is able to be hunted.
> 
> That alone eliminates the option (for me anyways) of bringing a 2nd guy into the mix. If it was 300 huntable acres, sure. But not 35. Not only is there not enough room but it will also really pressure the huntable acreage.
> 
> Just go talk to the guy. Dont go into it thinking big money, go into it thinking that its only 35 acres. Chances are he leases the farm ground if he does not farm it himself. So he already has money coming in from the property. Stop and introduce yourself and just talk hunting with him. Tell him that you just found out that he bow hunts a little and go from there. Build a rapport with him over a trip here and there to see him and it will work wonders. If he doesnt live on the property he may in fact just be open to letting you hunt here and there to have someone keep an eye on things.


That is an exellent point about the huntable acreage.

Meat


----------



## hdrking2003

glassguy2511 said:


> Who cares about the overall acreage of the farm. The key is there are only 35 acres that is able to be hunted.
> 
> That alone eliminates the option (for me anyways) of bringing a 2nd guy into the mix. If it was 300 huntable acres, sure. But not 35. Not only is there not enough room but it will also really pressure the huntable acreage.
> 
> Just go talk to the guy. Dont go into it thinking big money, go into it thinking that its only 35 acres. Chances are he leases the farm ground if he does not farm it himself. So he already has money coming in from the property. Stop and introduce yourself and just talk hunting with him. Tell him that you just found out that he bow hunts a little and go from there. Build a rapport with him over a trip here and there to see him and it will work wonders. If he doesnt live on the property he may in fact just be open to letting you hunt here and there to have someone keep an eye on things.


Couldn’t have said it better.


----------



## BBD1984

Took my boy out this evening... walking back to the car after seeing 1 walking in.. nothing while sitting... he sees some deer running across the field... it's dark, so we can't see exactly what they are... drive down the side road and their just crossing the road....7 yearlings... not 1 single adult deer... 

Can't say I've ever seen that before!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

shippychippy said:


> My boss let me take 3 weeks vacation in a row since I had 240 hours on the books and I had to use some.. and yes bow hunting isn't easy at all..It's a lot of work and dedication.. I put out 8 Summit Viper climbers each year and sometimes I connect on a giant and sometimes I don't. I've been bow hunting now for over 35 years and it's my number one passion for sure and only have 8 bucks on the wall and 3 European mounts as well...Plus I have a shooting range in my basement so I can practice everyday...I love Bow Hunting!!!!!!! The wife says I have a problem..... Plus my other main hobby is my documented 1 of 1 1970 Mach 1 428 Super Cobra Jet in my garage.... That's my baby........


Man I would rather see the car than the bucks....LOL[emoji12]. Spoke too soon before went thru the entire thread. Sweet ride.


----------



## frog gigger

Anybody here of a 300'' killed up that way?
Waiting on some pics from a local guy that shot one in OHIO.


----------



## mandrroofing

300?Free range lol?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

frog gigger said:


> Anybody here of a 300'' killed up that way?
> Waiting on some pics from a local guy that shot one in OHIO.


It was me...... I'll get pics up as soon as I can... got a new phone... hate it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> It was me...... I'll get pics up as soon as I can... got a new phone... hate it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ahhhh... there it goes... came in chasing a doe... never seen the .45-70 coming.... love me some Ohio hunting!

Any guesses what he'll score....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Not possible.*

There are NO big deer in OHIO.


On a side note, hunted Knox county 4 til quitting time. Heard three shots.
Saw zero deer.


----------



## Liveblue23

Took a ride after work to just do some looking and came across some signs of trespassing on one of the farms I have permission on. I sat there till dark hoping this idiot would come outta the woods. Never did. Seen the same truck that I've seen all week drive past me 3 times. It's close to some nature reserve land and my guess is these morons are just dropping off up and down the road. Can't wait till this week is over. And yes I know bow hunters trespass to but it's far less likely in this spot. I just hope these 2 big bucks I have on cam didn't get shot this week. Going out in rain tm to put a cam in a tree and see where these fools been hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

Don't know anything about how or with what, but here it is.


----------



## BBD1984

frog gigger said:


> Don't know anything about how or with what, but here it is.


That guy looks familiar...I know I've seen him somewhere....[emoji848]

Thanks for sharing frog[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

I may go to the taxi tomorrow to get a better look.


----------



## WEEGEE

i think, i have the dreaded "orange fever".....dr said the less orange i see ,the better i would feel....is he right?


----------



## LONG RANGE

frog gigger said:


> Don't know anything about how or with what, but here it is.


Probably Monster Trophy Whitetails of Ohio! That place is a joke!!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Not saying this buck is anyone of them, but I did hear that the high fence place outside of Pataskala, Ohio Monster Bucks maybe, lost 25 of their bucks when a fence was taken out by a fallen tree. I heard that someone first cut the fence, they then repaid it, and then a tree fell on it and the deer escaped. Don't know any other details.
Again, I'm not saying this buck is one of those and have no idea where this buck was shot. Just saying there could be some giants near Pataskala haha.


----------



## hdrking2003

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Not saying this buck is anyone of them, but I did hear that the high fence place outside of Pataskala, Ohio Monster Bucks maybe, lost 25 of their bucks when a fence was taken out by a fallen tree. I heard that someone first cut the fence, they then repaid it, and then a tree fell on it and the deer escaped. Don't know any other details.
> Again, I'm not saying this buck is one of those and have no idea where this buck was shot. Just saying there could be some giants near Pataskala haha.


Tim, you reading this???!!! Get your azz back out there!!! Lol


----------



## WEEGEE

7 hrs. and no posts on this thread.......is the rut over.....or.....what?
rain/wind/cold got the orange army, down and out. no shots heard today.
did witness a fight among three hunters and all had permission to hunt...some yelling and finger pointing,but no punches thrown.
after a little bit i found out why.....they saw the big boy in that field the night before.....
that field sits along my woods at the far west end,they were all road hunting. actually i enjoyed it.
i noticed a lot of trucks just rolling slow up and down the road all day long.
there;s only that field 100ac. that they can hunt, in the whole section.i just make sure that is the only place they wander around.i;ll be glad when it's over. i hate road hunters, and that's what we have here.
see.........look.........shoot......take off........come back in a few hrs.........look........drag.......burn out.....gone!


----------



## frog gigger

^^^And the question is asked why hunter numbers are declining.
Who wants to be associated with all that.


----------



## WEEGEE

frog gigger said:


> ^^^And the question is asked why hunter numbers are declining.
> Who wants to be associated with all that.


believe me i told them....


----------



## BBD1984

Looking back at some of my tail cam pics from the Rut this year... Nov 3rd - 5th was RED HOT .... several really good daytime pictures... and I rattled a nice when in on the 2nd at 10am...

Really like like to document my pictures better... be good data after a couple years....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

i was going by my plan and i stuck to it.............i was a week late ,in my area.
i never set foot in the woods until the third week of Oct.(Halloween) it was red hot from the first sit.
cams showed same.


----------



## 70641

Between my property and the new property I have I put out 17 trail cams this year and I had daylight pics from the 3rd week of Oct all the way till Nov 25... I love using trail cams it tells me the deer movement and time of day that their up and looking for doe. I save all my good pics from year to year and make separate folders for them and save them on my computer that way I can always go back and review them to see the changes..I also leave the cameras up till the end of the season so I'll know what deer made it through the season...Especially after gun seasons......


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> Between my property and the new property I have I put out 17 trail cams this year and I had daylight pics from the 3rd week of Oct all the way till Nov 25... I love using trail cams it tells me the deer movement and time of day that their up and looking for doe. I save all my good pics from year to year and make separate folders for them and save them on my computer that way I can always go back and review them to see the changes..I also leave the cameras up till the end of the season so I'll know what deer made it through the season...Especially after gun seasons......


I'd be curious what your cameras pick up on the 2nd rut....

The "experts" say, it's 30-days past the peak of the 1st rut... which traditionally around Nov 15th.. 

So I wonder if you'll snag any pics of daytime shooters around Dec 15th.... or have you in the past...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> I'd be curious what your cameras pick up on the 2nd rut....
> 
> The "experts" say, it's 30-days past the peak of the 1st rut... which traditionally around Nov 15th..
> 
> So I wonder if you'll snag any pics of daytime shooters around Dec 15th.... or have you in the past...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk









I know I have more as well.. I would have to check all my files.. I defiantly know I have some great night pics..


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Tim, you reading this???!!! Get your azz back out there!!! Lol


 Lol.....so one of my friends lives about a mile down the street from that place and he swore he seen one of the bucks running around....he said it was a huge non typical lol



Tim


----------



## corybrown50

Anyone seeing anything in the warmth today? 

Cory


----------



## WEEGEE

drove around appx. 2 hrs. in ne hardin...saw only 2 hunters tonight...seen a dz deer....and hundreds of ac.corn even some beans still out. this week the deer won,around here. i,ll know when the #s come out.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Worked around the house here and heard more shots today than the first 6 days combined. Meigs Co.


----------



## 1sawtooth

Hey guys question for you. We hunted the 25th and 26th and seen good deer movement but the 27-29 nothing. With the cold weather and snow I figured there would be good movement at food sources but turned out to be extremely slow. Did you guys see the same? If so why do you think this was the case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meister

I saw pretty much exactly the same. No clear reason why. Maybe moon?


----------



## WEEGEE

i,m sorta connected in nwc oh and all are reporting just about the same thing.
i,m at a loss right now...just some theories.....been rolling it around for a week now...get back with you later on this.


----------



## WEEGEE

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Worked around the house here and heard more shots today than the first 6 days combined. Meigs Co.


i know when i was a kid....last day,last evening....i target practiced with those slugs i wasn't going to use again,that year.i bet they still do.


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Carp with you using all those big fisticated words .. You can tell you been hanging around a bunch of doctors, there brudda
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ha...hanging out with a bunch of doctors has taught me one thing-I shoulda taken my ass to med school! Some of the stuff I’ve seen these docs do....whew!....scary stuff. 

I obviously misspell stuff on purpose, mostly for just being silly. You’d really get a kick out of my ‘txt language’ I’ve developed for myself :wink:

It’ll be interesting to see the overall numbers for this years gun season, with the opening day washout, and then the Saturday washout, combined with the summer-like temps on Sunday. Add in a bunch of standing korn, and my guess it’s likely quite a bit lower than last year. 
I’ll make my rounds tomorrow to check cams and see what deer made it through. I didn’t hear much shooting the days I was out, so I’m hoping the majority of my up-and-comers survived.


----------



## tim1676

Sat out in Greene Co. yesterday morning until 11:00. Heard two shots where I was, one at 7:30, one at 8:30. Had four doe come through, did not see any horns.


----------



## 70641

Swapped out my chips yesterday
























on my land and here are some bucks that I hope made it through gun season.. I'll know for sure this week when I check cameras again.. Hopefully I can get my daughter out and she'll get an opportunity at one of them with her crossbow... Time will tell...


----------



## 1sawtooth

Meister said:


> I saw pretty much exactly the same. No clear reason why. Maybe moon?


Yeah it was strange. Normally with the cold temps and light snow they move well but it was totally dead in my area. Just was curious if others experienced the same. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1sawtooth

WEEGEE said:


> i,m sorta connected in nwc oh and all are reporting just about the same thing.
> i,m at a loss right now...just some theories.....been rolling it around for a week now...get back with you later on this.


That would be great thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bghunter7311

BBD1984 said:


> I'd be curious what your cameras pick up on the 2nd rut....
> 
> The "experts" say, it's 30-days past the peak of the 1st rut... which traditionally around Nov 15th..
> 
> So I wonder if you'll snag any pics of daytime shooters around Dec 15th.... or have you in the past...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I used to run more trail cams than I do now on public land primarily in Missouri I would get substantially more day time and even mid day pics of mature bucks late season after gun season than most hunters would guess.


----------



## corybrown50

Was out last night. Got surprised by a small 6 around 4:45 and had something blow me out that came in on my trail I used getting in that I never saw. Good news though is the bachelor groups I had at my feeder have broken back up. Second rut maybe? Late first? I wouldn't think that though....never really have seen any chasing this year though. A little tailing, but 0 chasing/seeking. 

SW Ohio outside Cincinnati. 

Cory


----------



## BBD1984

Interesting article on ohio hunting.... down 50k hunters since '11 ... not sure how accurate that is....

Land access has a lot of hunters discouraged I'm sure.. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Interesting article on ohio hunting.... down 50k hunters since '11 ... not sure how accurate that is....
> 
> Land access has a lot of hunters discouraged I'm sure..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Can't get pic to rotate... you'l have to save you your phone and rotate manually...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zeee

Yeah I'm one of them.all my good public land spots in southern Ohio all shot up. Used to be great hunting around nelsonville. Ain't been there in 3 years now.friends say there's vacant cabins at lake hope even in nov. which is pretty unusual.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I know my county, like others I'm sure. Could be split up in 2 zones...2 deer harvest and 3 deer harvest... due to the vast difference in available habitat, across the county....

Wish the DNR would consider this....

I see about 1/2 the amount deer I use to see 5 years ago... therefore I refuse to shoot does... self imposed bag restriction... hopefully I see positive results soon.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Well stayed out during gun week figured I'd give the deer a place to hopefully feel safe. Went out yesterday to survey things and check cameras. Unfortunately I found a gut pile and it wasn't mine nor the other individual allowed to hunt on my property... It was pretty far onto the property as well which means at the very least they retrieved their deer without asking for permission which has me annoyed. BUT the more annoying part is I saw a hunter last night because you can't miss that orange and he is hunting the property line over looking the bean field on my property. I didn't confront him because I found the gut pile awhile after I saw him but I did stay around the rest of the night till dark in case I heard a shot. I also bumped a lot of deer out that were probably heading to that field. While I'm glad I did I also would of loved to get him on camera shooting a deer on my property.

None the less I'll be back out there to check exactly where that stand is because I believe it is a ladder. If it is on my property I'm going to pull it.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Other than the mature buck I shot in November, I have not seen another mature buck or actually any buck that's probably over 90 inches. I've moved around and hunted bedding, food sources and travel corridors. I've gotten a few on camera but have seen zero movement. Now I have seen an increase in the number of does and smaller bucks so maybe having to many does is not helping? But we've seen smaller bucks for a couple of years now and seems like all of the bucks once they get to 2.5-3 year olds they leave. This property has great cover, food plots, ag fields surrounding it, bedding and water and it's definitely not over hunted. There is quite a bit of adjoining properties that have alot of woods but get hunted alot. But yeah I didn't see any chasing at all this year and saw a pretty much no existent rut. That goes for both of the properties I hunt in Licking and Perry counties. I picked up a couple more trail cameras and will continue to Ace them in spots where I think deer will be and see what shows up. But yes there is alot of standing corn all around and that could have something to do with it too


----------



## tOSU

BBD1984 said:


> I know my county, like others I'm sure. Could be split up in 2 zones...2 deer harvest and 3 deer harvest... due to the vast difference in available habitat, across the county....
> 
> Wish the DNR would consider this....
> 
> I see about 1/2 the amount deer I use to see 5 years ago... therefore I refuse to shoot does... self imposed bag restriction... hopefully I see positive results soon.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The DNR has considered this, they call them DMU's or Deer Management Units. Still an option the last I have read.


----------



## corybrown50

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Other than the mature buck I shot in November, I have not seen another mature buck or actually any buck that's probably over 90 inches. I've moved around and hunted bedding, food sources and travel corridors. I've gotten a few on camera but have seen zero movement. Now I have seen an increase in the number of does and smaller bucks so maybe having to many does is not helping? But we've seen smaller bucks for a couple of years now and seems like all of the bucks once they get to 2.5-3 year olds they leave. This property has great cover, food plots, ag fields surrounding it, bedding and water and it's definitely not over hunted. There is quite a bit of adjoining properties that have alot of woods but get hunted alot. But yeah I didn't see any chasing at all this year and saw a pretty much no existent rut. That goes for both of the properties I hunt in Licking and Perry counties. I picked up a couple more trail cameras and will continue to Ace them in spots where I think deer will be and see what shows up. But yes there is alot of standing corn all around and that could have something to do with it too


Interesting....
Curious to know which parts of the state actually saw "Strong Rutting Activity" vs those of us that saw little to none.....I have seen a couple "decent" bucks on the property I focus on. Most travelling in bachelor groups as described earlier until this week. Bachelor groups throughout November just seems really weird to me. Only thing I can think of is these smaller bucks have given up on breeding, leaving it to the alpha? I'm not sure if that is the dynamic they have.


----------



## BBD1984

tOSU said:


> The DNR has considered this, they call them DMU's or Deer Management Units. Still an option the last I have read.


Kansas does the same thing.... instead of broken down by counties, it's zones. I'm definitely in favor of that.... the anterless deer tag "give away" really hurt my area...I feel.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> Interesting article on ohio hunting.... down 50k hunters since '11 ... not sure how accurate that is....
> 
> Land access has a lot of hunters discouraged I'm sure..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm just curious on how many deer actually get called in each year no matter for gun or bow. There are a lot of people that process there own deer in the barns etc.. plus the numbers laying on the side of the roads that gets hit each year.. Do account for those numbers as well. I know around my land there wasn't that much pressure this year which is great and I didn't hear as many shots in the distance but then there are alot of bow hunters that hunts through gun season with their bows.. So who knows for sure......I wish they would go back to 1 buck and 1 doe for a few years to get the deer population back up...


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> I'm just curious on how many deer actually get called in each year no matter for gun or bow. There are a lot of people that process there own deer in the barns etc.. plus the numbers laying on the side of the roads that gets hit each year.. Do account for those numbers as well. I know around my land there wasn't that much pressure this year which is great and I didn't hear as many shots in the distance but then there are alot of bow hunters that hunts through gun season with their bows.. So who knows for sure......I wish they would go back to 1 buck and 1 doe for a few years to get the deer population back up...


Early 2000's buddy of mine, which lives 15 miles away crows path... said in winter... herding time... nothing to see 100+ in fields.... those days are LONNNNG gone!!!

Good for farmers bad for hunters....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Actually our DNR is and has been doing things to get the numbers back up. 

From what I saw, the population took a beating around 2008-2010, with the following few years getting really thin on sightings. Everyone complained, and the DNR started cutting back on tags, and played with the zones as well. This year they’ve made public land bucks only after gun season. One thing I’ve always been thankful for is the way our DNR actively manages the herd. 

I’ve seen the numbers rebound on all the farms I hunt, and I also think hunters got a reality check when the population dropped. Guys finally realized you can’t just shoot every deer you see, and expect nothing to change. WE are the ones who ultimately decide how many deer we see-the DNR just sets the number of tags...they don’t make it a requisite to fill all those tags. 

As for the days of seeing 60-100 deer in a field, or 30-40 deer per sit....come on guys. Everyone of us knows when the population is that high, it needs cut back some. I miss those days too, but I can also see those numbers were WAY too high. When you drive along the highway and see dead deer every 1/2 mile...that’s just too many. 

We have to realize the number of deer affects farmers and drivers too, and the world doesn’t revolve around us deer hunters seeing 30+ deer per sit. I think right now we have the ideal herd numbers-pretty close to it anyways. 

Hats off to our DNR! :darkbeer:


----------



## hdrking2003

CarpCommander said:


> Actually our DNR is and has been doing things to get the numbers back up.
> 
> From what I saw, the population took a beating around 2008-2010, with the following few years getting really thin on sightings. Everyone complained, and the DNR started cutting back on tags, and played with the zones as well. This year they’ve made public land bucks only after gun season. One thing I’ve always been thankful for is the way our DNR actively manages the herd.
> 
> I’ve seen the numbers rebound on all the farms I hunt, and I also think hunters got a reality check when the population dropped. Guys finally realized you can’t just shoot every deer you see, and expect nothing to change. WE are the ones who ultimately decide how many deer we see-the DNR just sets the number of tags...they don’t make it a requisite to fill all those tags.
> 
> As for the days of seeing 60-100 deer in a field, or 30-40 deer per sit....come on guys. Everyone of us knows when the population is that high, it needs cut back some. I miss those days too, but I can also see those numbers were WAY too high. When you drive along the highway and see dead deer every 1/2 mile...that’s just too many.
> 
> We have to realize the number of deer affects farmers and drivers too, and the world doesn’t revolve around us deer hunters seeing 30+ deer per sit. I think right now we have the ideal herd numbers-pretty close to it anyways.
> 
> Hats off to our DNR! :darkbeer:


Hard to argue that Carp, well said!


----------



## tOSU

CarpCommander said:


> Actually our DNR is and has been doing things to get the numbers back up.
> 
> From what I saw, the population took a beating around 2008-2010, with the following few years getting really thin on sightings. Everyone complained, and the DNR started cutting back on tags, and played with the zones as well. This year they’ve made public land bucks only after gun season. One thing I’ve always been thankful for is the way our DNR actively manages the herd.
> 
> I’ve seen the numbers rebound on all the farms I hunt, and I also think hunters got a reality check when the population dropped. Guys finally realized you can’t just shoot every deer you see, and expect nothing to change. WE are the ones who ultimately decide how many deer we see-the DNR just sets the number of tags...they don’t make it a requisite to fill all those tags.
> 
> As for the days of seeing 60-100 deer in a field, or 30-40 deer per sit....come on guys. Everyone of us knows when the population is that high, it needs cut back some. I miss those days too, but I can also see those numbers were WAY too high. When you drive along the highway and see dead deer every 1/2 mile...that’s just too many.
> 
> We have to realize the number of deer affects farmers and drivers too, and the world doesn’t revolve around us deer hunters seeing 30+ deer per sit. I think right now we have the ideal herd numbers-pretty close to it anyways.
> 
> Hats off to our DNR! :darkbeer:


They will never make everyone happy. I am glad they are taking steps to help improve the herd on public ground. Hopefully the herd rebounds quickly


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> Actually our DNR is and has been doing things to get the numbers back up.
> 
> From what I saw, the population took a beating around 2008-2010, with the following few years getting really thin on sightings. Everyone complained, and the DNR started cutting back on tags, and played with the zones as well. This year they’ve made public land bucks only after gun season. One thing I’ve always been thankful for is the way our DNR actively manages the herd.
> 
> I’ve seen the numbers rebound on all the farms I hunt, and I also think hunters got a reality check when the population dropped. Guys finally realized you can’t just shoot every deer you see, and expect nothing to change. WE are the ones who ultimately decide how many deer we see-the DNR just sets the number of tags...they don’t make it a requisite to fill all those tags.
> 
> As for the days of seeing 60-100 deer in a field, or 30-40 deer per sit....come on guys. Everyone of us knows when the population is that high, it needs cut back some. I miss those days too, but I can also see those numbers were WAY too high. When you drive along the highway and see dead deer every 1/2 mile...that’s just too many.
> 
> We have to realize the number of deer affects farmers and drivers too, and the world doesn’t revolve around us deer hunters seeing 30+ deer per sit. I think right now we have the ideal herd numbers-pretty close to it anyways.
> 
> Hats off to our DNR!


I agree. 

One thing to consider that you may not have experience with.... Is introducing new Hunters to hunting. You and I can sit all day not see a squirrel and we'll just post our complaints and live on to hunt another day. 

But when you're trying to get someone new introduced to the sport ... And one sit turns into five and you see nothing. That's when it becomes a little more challenging then and discouraging....

I mean the last couple years if you see 4 or 5 deer standing out next to a woodlot.. I'm slamming on my brakes to do a double take!

Hopefully you're right about herd rebounding..... I think we're still in recovery mode from all the liberal tag limits... at least in my area. 

It's pretty shocking to think there's 50,000 less hunters in the woods and there was a 2011..... Can't hardly get my mind around it!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

One would have to be pretty naive to think that the insurance industry doesn't have a say in management objectives. They put pressure on DNRs across the country to limit wildlife/ vehicle collisions. There's going to be a balance, and not everyone is going to be happy. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I agree.
> 
> One thing to consider that you may not have experience with.... Is introducing new Hunters to hunting. You and I can sit all day not see a squirrel and we'll just post our complaints and live on to hunt another day.
> 
> But when you're trying to get someone new introduced to the sport ... And one sit turns into five and you see nothing. That's when it becomes a little more challenging then and discouraging....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s another important lesson that any young hunter needs to learn and experience. It’s not always unicorns and rainbows out there. It makes those times when things are good even more enjoyable and appreciated.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s another important lesson that any young hunter needs to learn and experience. It’s not always unicorns and rainbows out there. It makes those times when things are good even more enjoyable and appreciated.


That's true... 

thankfully with my seven-year-old we've been able to see some deer going in and coming out just not many while hunting. That's kept the excitement going. Just don't want him getting burned out waiting around with no sightings. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher

CarpCommander said:


> Actually our DNR is and has been doing things to get the numbers back up.
> 
> From what I saw, the population took a beating around 2008-2010, with the following few years getting really thin on sightings. Everyone complained, and the DNR started cutting back on tags, and played with the zones as well. This year they’ve made public land bucks only after gun season. One thing I’ve always been thankful for is the way our DNR actively manages the herd.
> 
> I’ve seen the numbers rebound on all the farms I hunt, and I also think hunters got a reality check when the population dropped. Guys finally realized you can’t just shoot every deer you see, and expect nothing to change. WE are the ones who ultimately decide how many deer we see-the DNR just sets the number of tags...they don’t make it a requisite to fill all those tags.
> 
> As for the days of seeing 60-100 deer in a field, or 30-40 deer per sit....come on guys. Everyone of us knows when the population is that high, it needs cut back some. I miss those days too, but I can also see those numbers were WAY too high. When you drive along the highway and see dead deer every 1/2 mile...that’s just too many.
> 
> We have to realize the number of deer affects farmers and drivers too, and the world doesn’t revolve around us deer hunters seeing 30+ deer per sit. I think right now we have the ideal herd numbers-pretty close to it anyways.
> 
> Hats off to our DNR! :darkbeer:


Couldn't agree more. But I also think that many people who hunt don't see the entire picture of a state DNR's plan. They see their 40 acres, and cannot believe that it could possibly be different elsewhere. Lotta people with tunnel vision.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

CarpCommander said:


> Actually our DNR is and has been doing things to get the numbers back up.
> 
> From what I saw, the population took a beating around 2008-2010, with the following few years getting really thin on sightings. Everyone complained, and the DNR started cutting back on tags, and played with the zones as well. This year they’ve made public land bucks only after gun season. One thing I’ve always been thankful for is the way our DNR actively manages the herd.
> 
> I’ve seen the numbers rebound on all the farms I hunt, and I also think hunters got a reality check when the population dropped. Guys finally realized you can’t just shoot every deer you see, and expect nothing to change. WE are the ones who ultimately decide how many deer we see-the DNR just sets the number of tags...they don’t make it a requisite to fill all those tags.
> 
> As for the days of seeing 60-100 deer in a field, or 30-40 deer per sit....come on guys. Everyone of us knows when the population is that high, it needs cut back some. I miss those days too, but I can also see those numbers were WAY too high. When you drive along the highway and see dead deer every 1/2 mile...that’s just too many.
> 
> We have to realize the number of deer affects farmers and drivers too, and the world doesn’t revolve around us deer hunters seeing 30+ deer per sit. I think right now we have the ideal herd numbers-pretty close to it anyways.
> 
> Hats off to our DNR! :darkbeer:


----------



## BBD1984

Pulled my cameras today... thankfully they made it through the infestation of the orange forces....!

Pretty sure I snagged a pic of their leader.... scary









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

^tresspasser?


----------



## BBD1984

chaded said:


> ^tresspasser?


Not sure.... owner let's 1 other guy... gun week...apparently he brings his Stooges!! Got another guy taking a leak... thankfully back was to the camera!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Two 150+ the past two days in my area hit the dirt due to following does.


----------



## BBD1984

Pulled the release on a used Ritual today....

Any sights you guys are CRAZY about?

Not sure if I'm ready to make the leap to single pin or vertical....

Shooting 3-pin trophy ridge now. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Pulled the release on a used Ritual today....
> 
> Any sights you guys are CRAZY about?
> 
> Not sure if I'm ready to make the leap to single pin or vertical....
> 
> Shooting 3-pin trophy ridge now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am partial to Black Gold sights myself. I have two ascent ambush sights, one on each of my Bowtech’s. They also have multi pin sights. They have a website to check out their products.


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am partial to Black Gold sights myself. I have two ascent ambush sights, one on each of my Bowtech’s. They also have multi pin sights. They have a website to check out their products.


Will do, thank you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918

BBD1984 said:


> Pulled the release on a used Ritual today....
> 
> Any sights you guys are CRAZY about?
> 
> Not sure if I'm ready to make the leap to single pin or vertical....
> 
> Shooting 3-pin trophy ridge now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Like the spot hog double pin if going single


----------



## Meister

I'm crazy about trophy ridge alpha v5. No more single pin for me after a mishap on a 160. Ranged 30, adjusted, drew, came to 10, hit high. Nope.


----------



## mtn3531

Meister said:


> I'm crazy about trophy ridge alpha v5. No more single pin for me after a mishap on a 160. Ranged 30, adjusted, drew, came to 10, hit high. Nope.


Shouldn't have hit more than 2" high, if that, at 10. Your arrow is still coming up at that yardage since it's starting 4" low, give or take, from your line of sight. Archer's Advantage gives you a cut chart when you print off sight tapes. At 5 yards you have to use your 45-50 yd setting, and that throws guys off. They think they need to aim low with their 20 and shoot right under it. 

The Spot Hogg single pin with the two fibers is pretty nice, I use a Black Gold Pure single pin when I'm not shooting my recurve. My boss uses a BG 5 pin mover, your bottom pin becomes your floating pin. The Option Archery sights are nice, but dang, they are spendy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

BBD1984 said:


> Pulled my cameras today... thankfully they made it through the infestation of the orange forces....!
> 
> Pretty sure I snagged a pic of their leader.... scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey that’s me!

Ok just kidding.... nice “almost” Rambo look.... almost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I'm also looking at these 2....

Like the trophy ridge react.... but doubt I'll ever use the windage and elavation dials while hunting.... be paying for a feature I won't be using. 

Anybody have any experience with the field logic?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

AmishMan007 said:


> Hey that’s me!
> 
> Ok just kidding.... nice “almost” Rambo look.... almost.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> I'm also looking at these 2....
> 
> Like the trophy ridge react.... but doubt I'll ever use the windage and elavation dials while hunting.... be paying for a feature I won't be using.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with the field logic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Before I went to the BG Ascent Ambush single pin I tried one of the IQ sights. I found myself focusing more on trying to center the dot which threw all my mechanics off and I never could shoot like I know I am capable. I am sure it was me but the sight didn’t work for me. I returned it within a week.


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Before I went to the BG Ascent Ambush single pin I tried one of the IQ sights. I found myself focusing more on trying to center the dot which threw all my mechanics off and I never could shoot like I know I am capable. I am sure it was me but the sight didn’t work for me. I returned it within a week.


Gotcha... thanks for the FB.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> I'm also looking at these 2....
> 
> Like the trophy ridge react.... but doubt I'll ever use the windage and elavation dials while hunting.... be paying for a feature I won't be using.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with the field logic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Keep in mind that the React sights have some weight to them. All those bells and whistles come with added ounces.

Meat


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> Keep in mind that the React sights have some weight to them. All those bells and whistles come with added ounces.
> 
> Meat


Yeah that's got me concerned.... really just looking for a LH 5 pin aluminum fixed sight... glo ring and level would be nice... really don't need a light.... or all the bells and whistles....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah that's got me concerned.... really just looking for a LH 5 pin aluminum fixed sight... glo ring and level would be nice... really don't need a light.... or all the bells and whistles....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Something similar to this.....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Something similar to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am a huge Trophy Ridge fan. Not to nock other hunters, but you really do not need a $100-$300 sight to kill a whitetail at 20-40 yards. Trophy Ridge offer some great sights at great prices, like the one you have posted. Now, with the lower prices, you deal with a lot more plastic than metal, but once again, if you treestand or blind hunt, there is much less risk of banging your sight around like if you were stalking. 

Also take into consideration Trophy Ridge's vertical pin sights. I have used vertical pins for quite a few years and will never go back to horizontal. For me, it opens the sight picture a lot.

Meat


----------



## styxbb

Great sight for the price.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I'm also looking at these 2....
> 
> Like the trophy ridge react.... but doubt I'll ever use the windage and elavation dials while hunting.... be paying for a feature I won't be using.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with the field logic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The windage and elevation dials that you refer to are micro adjust settings that you set while sighting in your sight, not while using in the field. Micro adjustment dials are a HUGE feature and make sighting things in a breeze. I’ve owned a ton of different sights and I’ll never own another sight without micro adjust.

Also, don’t forget to check out eBay and the AT classies for your accessories too. Lots of super clean, barely used, high end sights for waaaaaaaay less than retail.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> The windage and elevation dials that you refer to are micro adjust settings that you set while sighting in your sight, not while using in the field. Micro adjustment dials are a HUGE feature and make sighting things in a breeze. I’ve owned a ton of different sights and I’ll never own another sight without micro adjust.
> 
> Also, don’t forget to check out eBay and the AT classies for your accessories too. Lots of super clean, barely used, high end sights for waaaaaaaay less than retail.


Wow.... didn't realize it and I've read a TON on them.... surprised it's not stated more clearer what the purpose is. So unless you're sighting indoors.... you use the micro adjustments to pin point your target...interesting.

Talk to a couple bow shop guys and they like the trophy ridge fixed 5 ... not left handed though...

I'm leaning towards the Spot-Hogg Grinder 5-pin...

Definitely checking AT classifieds....!

Thanks




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Wow.... didn't realize it and I've read a TON on them.... surprised it's not stated more clearer what the purpose is. So unless you're sighting indoors.... you use the micro adjustments to pin point your target...interesting.
> 
> Talk to a couple bow shop guys and they like the trophy ridge fixed 5 ... not left handed though...
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Spot-Hogg Grinder 5-pin...
> 
> Definitely checking AT classifieds....!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It doesn’t matter where you’re sighting it in, it’ll help you fine tune everything quickly and easily. Sight everything in using the micro adjust, lock it in, and forget about it. A must have for me. Tool less adjustments are another top notch feature in my book.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> It doesn’t matter where you’re sighting it in, it’ll help you fine tune everything quickly and easily. Sight everything in using the micro adjust, lock it in, and forget about it. A must have for me. Tool less adjustments are another top notch feature in my book.


What's your opinion on .010 vs .019 pins...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> What's your opinion on .010 vs .019 pins...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Depends on the manufacturer really. For hunting purposes, .019 will do you just fine. Some manufacturers(like HHA) .010 pin is just as big n bright as others .019 pin, so you can get away with(and I prefer) their smaller pin. HHA, Trophy Ridge, and Black Gold have the brightest pins. If you go with a HHA, make sure you get one with the adjustable rheostat, it’s a must. I currently use a Viper scope with a .015 pin, so I split the difference.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Depends on the manufacturer really. For hunting purposes, .019 will do you just fine. Some manufacturers(like HHA) .010 pin is just as big n bright as others .019 pin, so you can get away with(and I prefer) their smaller pin. HHA, Trophy Ridge, and Black Gold have the brightest pins. If you go with a HHA, make sure you get one with the adjustable rheostat, it’s a must. I currently use a Viper scope with a .015 pin, so I split the difference.


Ok I was worried with a 5 pin (0.019) they could potentially bleed together.... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> Ok I was worried with a 5 pin (0.019) they could potentially bleed together....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Have you looked into a 3 pin? At whitetail ranges you don't need 5 pins unless you are shooting in fields at long distances. Up to 40 you would be covered, sight picture will be more open also. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Ok I was worried with a 5 pin (0.019) they could potentially bleed together....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have found that Trophy Ridge has the most amount of halo with their pins, at least with my eyes, so you may experience some blending with a 5, .019 pin on those. 3 pin from them is perfect for hunting, unless you want some more pins for longer range “for fun” practice.


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> Have you looked into a 3 pin? At whitetail ranges you don't need 5 pins unless you are shooting in fields at long distances. Up to 40 you would be covered, sight picture will be more open also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Great point.. I have 3 now.. thought 5 would be a nice "upgrade" ... 20, 30, 40 should do me just fine... is that what most 3-pin guys set them at?

I'm like a woman, can't make up my mind!! Trying to avoid buyers remorse....

Just seen where the grinder doesn't have a 2nd & 3rd axis adjustment.... so I'm in the Spot-Hogg Hunter camp.... for now

Side note... had to order new mods for the Ritual....#1's gets me my 31" DL....

COME ON NOVEMBER.... lol..!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Great point.. I have 3 now.. thought 5 would be a nice "upgrade" ... 20, 30, 40 should do me just fine... is that what most 3-pin guys set them at?
> 
> I'm like a woman, can't make up my mind!! Trying to avoid buyers remorse....
> 
> Just seen where the grinder doesn't have a 2nd & 3rd axis adjustment.... so I'm in the Spot-Hogg Hunter camp.... for now
> 
> Side note... had to order new mods for the Ritual....#1's gets me my 31" DL....
> 
> COME ON NOVEMBER.... lol..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Anybody got an extra couch I can sleep on!?

Momma is going to skin me!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Great point.. I have 3 now.. thought 5 would be a nice "upgrade" ... 20, 30, 40 should do me just fine... is that what most 3-pin guys set them at?
> 
> I'm like a woman, can't make up my mind!! Trying to avoid buyers remorse....
> 
> Just seen where the grinder doesn't have a 2nd & 3rd axis adjustment.... so I'm in the Spot-Hogg Hunter camp.... for now
> 
> Side note... had to order new mods for the Ritual....#1's gets me my 31" DL....
> 
> COME ON NOVEMBER.... lol..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


20-30-40 is a great option, although I had mine set at 20-35-50 when I went 3 pin.

PS......2nd and 3rd axis, although not a “must” for a sight, they are also great features to fine tune your sight.....especially for the steep angle tree stand shots. Many, many deer have been killed without those features too tho.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> 20-30-40 is a great option, although I had mine set at 20-35-50 when I went 3 pin.
> 
> PS......2nd and 3rd axis, although not a “must” for a sight, they are also great features to fine tune your sight.....especially for the steep angle tree stand shots. Many, many deer have been killed without those features too tho.


O man!!! How did you aim at 30 and 45.... high or low... surely you're bow's not shooting that flat!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

So basically with the 2nd and 3rd axis .... do you just set/sight and leave alone? You don't adjust each setup... right?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> So basically with the 2nd and 3rd axis .... do you just set/sight and leave alone? You don't adjust each setup... right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Scratch that .... one and done.... but your right... not a "must" but nice feature and not much more cost....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> O man!!! How did you aim at 30 and 45.... high or low... surely you're bow's not shooting that flat!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just practice a ton till you know where to hold with which pin on in between shots. “Gapping” the pins, as I’ve heard it called before, isn’t that hard with practice......especially with 340 IBO bows. My arrow doesn’t drop dramatically in 5 yards distance.

To sum it up.....Everything in archery revolves around proper practice. Lol.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> 20-30-40 is a great option, although I had mine set at 20-35-50 when I went 3 pin.
> 
> PS......2nd and 3rd axis, although not a “must” for a sight, they are also great features to fine tune your sight.....especially for the steep angle tree stand shots. Many, many deer have been killed without those features too tho.


I had a couple of customers come into my shop one time...I listened in on their conversation..."yeah, those pins are for 100 200 300... you can get them out to 500". His buddy bought it hook line and sinker, til I corrected them lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I had a couple of customers come into my shop one time...I listened in on their conversation..."yeah, those pins are for 100 200 300... you can get them out to 500". His buddy bought it hook line and sinker, til I corrected them lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don’t doubt it, and they’re probably members here too. Lol


----------



## arrow179

BBD1984 said:


> What's your opinion on .010 vs .019 pins...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I’ve got a Spot Hogg that 5 pin is tough as nails with micro adjust. Also the top 2 pins are .019 and bottom 3 are .010. It’s really nice to have the different sized pins as an option.


----------



## BBD1984

arrow179 said:


> I’ve got a Spot Hogg that 5 pin is tough as nails with micro adjust. Also the top 2 pins are .019 and bottom 3 are .010. It’s really nice to have the different sized pins as an option.


Which model?

I pulled the trigger on the 3-pin Hunter.... thought it would be nice having a 20-60 5-pin.... but was worried about line of sight....

Do you feel your line of sight is obstructed much? How's the pin lighting at dusk? My trophy ridge was super bright... never used the built-in light....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Another question.... I'm sure there are archery calculators online that can answer....

But with these faster bows... if I set my pins at 25, 35 & 45 ... what will my 5/15/20 yrd shot look like, if I hold 1st pin (25y) steady on 10 ring....?

Are the new bows flat 0-20...? I know there is an arc... but how much, 1", 2" high....?

On a high powered rifle, 50 & 200 are usually the same...

I plan to test....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

BBD1984 said:


> Which model?
> 
> I pulled the trigger on the 3-pin Hunter.... thought it would be nice having a 20-60 5-pin.... but was worried about line of sight....
> 
> Do you feel your line of sight is obstructed much? How's the pin lighting at dusk? My trophy ridge was super bright... never used the built-in light....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Model is Hunter Hogg-it 5pin. No issues with line of sight. Also my suggestion after bow hunting for 25 years is to keep it simple - 20,30,40,etc. If you mainly bowhunt you don’t want to confuse yourself in the moment when it counts the most!


----------



## arrow179

Back to the thread topic - Anybody been out since Monday? If so, anything moving?? Work and family has kept me out of the woods since last Friday so nothing to report here.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

arrow179 said:


> Back to the thread topic - Anybody been out since Monday? If so, anything moving?? Work and family has kept me out of the woods since last Friday so nothing to report here.


I haven’t been out but all the movement I have been seeing has been nocturnal since gun season. Meigs Co.


----------



## BBD1984

Gun #'s down in a bigly way....


https://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=275778#.XAfdMh5Ok0M

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

arrow179 said:


> Back to the thread topic - Anybody been out since Monday? If so, anything moving?? Work and family has kept me out of the woods since last Friday so nothing to report here.


Took my daughter out Monday evening and saw 5 mature does and a fawn, no antlers. Pulling cards tonight to see what survived gun season. 

Meat


----------



## 70641

Going out this afternoon to see if there back on regular movement now that gun is over. been 3 days so hopefully they'll be back to their routine...... I'll be out by 1500....


----------



## WEEGEE

not today...got cold last night ....driving home ....no deer at all did i see.....but.....200 yrs. away was appx. 30 does.
i guess they aren't wanting acorns now!


----------



## 70641

Went out last night and didn't see a thing. Saw lots of tracks in the mud and snow but that was it.... I'll see how the wind is today and make the decision later if I'll go out this afternoon or not.....


----------



## 70641

Anybody starting to see any signs of the post rut yet.. Should be starting here very soon....


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm heading out soon to hang a stand and check some cams to see if these two big bucks made it through gun week. Gonna hunt them all weekend if they are alive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

1 to 2 inches of snow coming for my area... if yours is the same, food source should be good... deer cast says tomorrow and Saturday are supposed to be great....

Taking boy out Friday eve hopefully. No wind Saturday... that will be nice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Sat out from 3:30 to dark last night, like shippychippy, saw lots of tracks in the snow but no deer


----------



## 70641

Well was going to go out this afternoon but just to frigging windy.. Tomorrow and the weekend is going to be great.. Hopefully the bucks will be on their feet moving during daylight hours..Post rut should be starting up.. Taking my daughter out as much as possible but with her its only going to be a few hours in the morning and evening...


----------



## ryryu

Just remember that next weekend (15th and 16th) is deer gun extra weekend. So, a little over a week to take advantage of no gun hunting pressure and if you go out that weekend, remember to wear your orange even if bowhunting.


----------



## WEEGEE

any reports, of big boys?:mg:


----------



## Liveblue23

I checked some cams on farm I have 2 big deer on. As of yesterday morning one had survived according to cam. Going to hunt all weekend see if I can get lucky. He's barely showing himself in shooting hours but I'm only hunting 100 yards off road. If I don't get him killed this weekend ima push back in further.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Taking junior out this evening... we've been getting skunked in this blind setup... hopefully I can give ourselves more options next year with getting additional blinds....

FWIW.... Deer Cast is predicting GREAT movement all the way through Monday.... never seen it be that favorable before....

Good luck everybody on getting your tags filled this wknd!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

I’m going to take a stab at them tonight.


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> I’m going to take a stab at them tonight.


Are those new in your area? How did the urban gun hunt go that you got drawn for? Glad to see they survived the ambush of the orange wave!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Not seeing anything with decent antlers this year and just last night saw my first buck on cam overnight since gun season. Small 6 point and lots of does and fawns. Might give it a go this weekend if I have time. Meigs Co.


----------



## 70641

Will be taking the daughter out this afternoon since her hubby will be picking the grand kids up from school.. Winds are perfect and I love hunting with a nice layer of snow.... No problem tracking then for sure....


----------



## medicsnoke

BBD1984 said:


> Are those new in your area? How did the urban gun hunt go that you got drawn for? Glad to see they survived the ambush of the orange wave!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Draw hunt sucked. Very crowded and only saw3 deer. 

These bucks have been at my farm all year. They have done very well at avoiding me and my hunt club members.


----------



## Tiggie_00

My dad's farm the only standing 120acre corn field in the county.. Things will get interesting soon


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> My dad's farm the only standing 120acre corn field in the county.. Things will get interesting soon


Any sign of the one you hit? Any pics..?

Is that where you killed the one you shot last year?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Taking a newbie and 2 kids next three evenings. Seeing just a "hint" of movement. 

Finished my boys 2018 Ohio gun kill and my dads early season Ohio bow kill. 2 counties apart but look like reverse copies of each other









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Taking a newbie and 2 kids next three evenings. Seeing just a "hint" of movement.
> 
> Finished my boys 2018 Ohio gun kill and my dads early season Ohio bow kill. 2 counties apart but look like reverse copies of each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Good work on the euro and good luck Bill!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Had best sit of the year tonight. Had 6 bucks and 3 does come in around 5. One was grunting up a storm but didn't bother t257 follow the does past me. All small or up and comers. Hopefully next two evenings one of the big ones shows up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

good night here in Hardin....no shooters but lot of does....1 4pt following some.
i guess the predictions were right on.


----------



## jk918

Saw 2 100" with a couple does out in field on my home from work right at about 5


----------



## 70641

Took the daughter out last night.. Perfect evening no wind at all and we only saw 2 doe and a button head. The doe hocks were black as coal.. The chasing, no big boys at all...


----------



## knwestfall14

Check my came from last week before the snow came down got plenty of doe pics but these nice ones popped up, dates and times are screwed up as I never set them









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

knwestfall14 said:


> Check my came from last week before the snow came down got plenty of doe pics but these nice ones popped up, dates and times are screwed up as I never set them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That second one is a dandy!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

When does/will everyone stop hunting mornings and concentrate on evening food sources only? Every year I've hunted morning and evening and really haven't had any morning success after gun season, so I was thinking about just hunting evenings. Is everyone still hunting both morning and afternoon?


----------



## WEEGEE

i hunt only 1pm until dark i have hunted 40 days now like that and that's from a wheelchair and 4mi atv ride
another good night here in Hardin two nice 10pt along with 6-8 does some chasing ,but more eating acorns.
no shots ,just a show.........but after all, ain't that's what it's all about:wink:


----------



## BowtechHunter65

WEEGEE said:


> i hunt only 1pm until dark i have hunted 40 days now like that and that's from a wheelchair and 4mi atv ride
> another good night here in Hardin two nice 10pt along with 6-8 does some chasing ,but more eating acorns.
> no shots ,just a show.........but after all, ain't that's what it's all about:wink:


Amen


----------



## RH1

I'm pretty much back to evening hunts only and either on food sources or routes to food


----------



## CarpCommander

OhioHoytHunter said:


> When does/will everyone stop hunting mornings and concentrate on evening food sources only? Every year I've hunted morning and evening and really haven't had any morning success after gun season, so I was thinking about just hunting evenings. Is everyone still hunting both morning and afternoon?


I keep hunting AM’s until the season goes out. I think this is where a lot of guys drop the ball personally. Why cut your saddle time IN HALF??

Maybe my farms are different, maybe my approach is different, who knows.....but I’ve seen almost as many deer, and almost the same amount of movement hunting AM. Seems it gets better once they settle down from gun season, but I’ve killed many deer in the AM during late season. 

I think it’s just as much a motivational/getting burnt out thing as any other reason. Obviously the evenings are usually better, but try and get out at least a few mornings here and there.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Where has Tim been? I dont post much but check this thread multiple times a day. He said he was taking the week off but we havent heard anything from him? He always gives great updates so I look forward to his posts! 

Updates Tim!


----------



## Liveblue23

I hunted this evening. Saw two nice young bucks most would have shot. Going tm morning to put stand up further back towards bedding area. I think the big boys just aren't getting to me early enough before dark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt

When does gun season end in Ohio?

Is it worth bowhunting after it closes on public?


----------



## BBD1984

Gene Wensel said he'd trade 2 morning sits for 1 evening... never had much success in the AM...

All my deer on the wall (4) were in the PM.

Going to wait until after gun weekend to put out feeder for junior, hit it hard while he's in Christmas break....

Got my Elite all setup today... may have to lift self imposed doe ban... to really break it in

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnelly89

I hunted a.m this morning. Saw 5 does. In my opinion your morning stands can be just as good as p.m. My.morning stand is set up on a creek they travel going back to bed. I can get to it silent which is why i hunt it in a.m. bed to food. Food to bed. Be in between . Still havnt filled my buck tag. Which im okay with, its not about the kill.


----------



## corybrown50

Specifically today.....1 buck this morning heading to food, but I got busted going in a little late at 6. I would rather be sitting by then....0 movement near food at another site for pm.

I agree, hard to stay motivated all season for all day....also hard to explain to wife why I'm gone ALL weekend.....all green on Deercast does help though this year. First year using it. Not sure how long it's been out. 

Outside North side Cincinnati 

Cory


----------



## The Phantom

*Psa*

From Dec. 3, 2018, through Feb. 3, 2019,
only antlered deer may be taken from
specific public hunting areas in Ohio.


Seven pages listed.
Here is a link.


http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/public areas/Public hunting areas.pdf


----------



## eskimoohunt

The Phantom said:


> From Dec. 3, 2018, through Feb. 3, 2019,
> only antlered deer may be taken from
> specific public hunting areas in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> That’s a lot of doe only area
> 
> Seven pages listed.
> Here is a link.
> 
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/public areas/Public hunting areas.pdf


That’s a lot of doe only area


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Gene Wensel said he'd trade 2 morning sits for 1 evening... never had much success in the AM...
> 
> All my deer on the wall (4) were in the PM.
> 
> Going to wait until after gun weekend to put out feeder for junior, hit it hard while he's in Christmas break....
> 
> Got my Elite all setup today... may have to lift self imposed doe ban... to really break it in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Most of the deer on my wall were evening deer as well. 

But I have a pair of 140’s that wouldn’t be on my wall if I hadn’t been posted in the AM. And an upper 120’s 8pt from a farm in KY, the very first sit I made on the place. There’s a few other bucks that I’ve whacked during morning sits too, but those stand out in my head. 

I thinks there’s 7 or 8 that I shot in the evening, so yes, evenings have been more productive for me as well, but I make sure I’m riding the AM too if conditions are right. 

BBD, you been chucking the korn lately? Or are you waiting until the feeder is assembled? I might start throwing some around just to see what’s out there. It’s kinda hard for me to justify it seeing how there’s still standing korn around most of my farms....but ya never know.


----------



## Hower08

eskimoohunt said:


> That’s a lot of doe only area


Those are areas you CANNOT kill does after the2nd


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> Most of the deer on my wall were evening deer as well.
> 
> But I have a pair of 140’s that wouldn’t be on my wall if I hadn’t been posted in the AM. And an upper 120’s 8pt from a farm in KY, the very first sit I made on the place. There’s a few other bucks that I’ve whacked during morning sits too, but those stand out in my head.
> 
> I thinks there’s 7 or 8 that I shot in the evening, so yes, evenings have been more productive for me as well, but I make sure I’m riding the AM too if conditions are right.
> 
> BBD, you been chucking the korn lately? Or are you waiting until the feeder is assembled? I might start throwing some around just to see what’s out there. It’s kinda hard for me to justify it seeing how there’s still standing korn around most of my farms....but ya never know.


Got the feeder squirrel proof.... sitting on back porch... was going to setup this afternoon... but my gut is telling me to wait after gun weekend.... don't want it walking off.. yikes!

Good luck everybody... looks like a beauty of a morning...15 degrees at my place.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

On 2 of my feeders I used 3" PVC Pipe at 3' long for each leg and spray painted them black so they didn't sickout so noticeable. Then I installed springs at the top of each one and secured them to the top of the leg with a self tapping sheet metal screw. The springs I used was not a stiff spring they were soft which would allow the PVC pipe to spin and bounce up and down easily and believe me the raccoons can not hold onto to them at all.. They try like hell but with the spring it bounces to much and it also allows the pipe to spin and they can't hang on.. As for the squirrels different story, they still can get up them.. By spray painting them black it also helps show the scratches from them climbing or trying to climb the pipe...






If you zoom in on the legs of the feeder you'll see how they're installed...


----------



## Jnelly89

Holy.moly what a cold morning! Saw 2 mature does.


----------



## brwnsfan1

shippychippy said:


> On 2 of my feeders I used 3" PVC Pipe at 3' long for each leg and spray painted them black so they didn't sickout so noticeable. Then I installed springs at the top of each one and secured them to the top of the leg with a self tapping sheet metal screw. The springs I used was not a stiff spring they were soft which would allow the PVC pipe to spin and bounce up and down easily and believe me the raccoons can not hold onto to them at all.. They try like hell but with the spring it bounces to much and it also allows the pipe to spin and they can't hang on.. As for the squirrels different story, they still can get up them.. By spray painting them black it also helps show the scratches from them climbing or trying to climb the pipe...
> View attachment 6676471
> If you zoom in on the legs of the feeder you'll see how they're installed...




I have found plain old Vaseline works to keep most critters out. I smear it on the top 3rd of the legs. They try but they can’t get up. Plus ***** don’t like to get it on their grubby little paws.


----------



## Liveblue23

I went out today on the place I'm hunting couple big deer on. Pulled the card from the cam I've been hunting near. No sign of either buck at night. I've sat it past few evenings with no sightings other than the young bucks. Moved back further in the woods hop on a bench and tossed two bags of corn out bout as far as I could spread them. Hung a stand. Hoping I can get on one of these guys by moving closer to the bedroom. I work this week then will be off till Jan 7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Bunch of does tonight and a few last night no bucks


----------



## WEEGEE

all girls tonight.....all walked right beside me.....last night two 10's were with them.....tonight...nope.

tip for today: don't look a bluejay in the eye,they will tell everyone your hiding there,for the next 15mins.
:mg:


----------



## 70641

According to the specialist the* Post Rut for Ohio* is from the *12 Dec. thru the 25 Dec*. They say for morning hunts to focus on bedding areas, travel corridors and for the evening hunts to focus on food sources and travel corridors to the food....


----------



## BBD1984

WEEGEE said:


> all girls tonight.....all walked right beside me.....last night two 10's were with them.....tonight...nope.
> 
> tip for today: don't look a bluejay in the eye,they will tell everyone your hiding there,for the next 15mins.
> :mg:


Weegee.. do you have someone to help ya if you put one down? If not, I'm only about 30 min south of you if you need a hand....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

The Phantom said:


> From Dec. 3, 2018, through Feb. 3, 2019,
> only antlered deer may be taken from
> specific public hunting areas in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Seven pages listed.
> Here is a link.
> 
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/public areas/Public hunting areas.pdf


I thought it was ALL public hunting areas were no does after Dec 2. This list does not have Tappan or Clendening listed, so that means does CAN be harvested in those areas?


----------



## WEEGEE

BBD1984 said:


> Weegee.. do you have someone to help ya if you put one down? If not, I'm only about 30 min south of you if you need a hand....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


thanks bro. i do have a couple of buddys to helpl.....but i do appreciate your offer..... hunting down near you was the only place where i used to ...
all around BLS area. used to have over 2200 ac .now i'm limited to where i go....but i am HUNTING!


----------



## IrishHunter1

I know it’s not rut related, but I found this while running the combine tonight in a soybean field.... blended in with the snow and almost ran it through the machine! Wasn’t there when I planted back in May, or when I sprayed in July. Perfect condition and it’s a big boy. Do I have report anything to legally possess it?


----------



## WEEGEE

yep,you should.....nice rack

too cold for me to go today....spent evening riding around....very few deer.....lots of corn still around
someone said it's going to warm up....hope so!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IrishHunter1 said:


> I know it’s not rut related, but I found this while running the combine tonight in a soybean field.... blended in with the snow and almost ran it through the machine! Wasn’t there when I planted back in May, or when I sprayed in July. Perfect condition and it’s a big boy. Do I have report anything to legally possess it?


I don’t think so. Call your game warden to make sure.


----------



## Rutbuster

You have to call and get a salvage tag to legally keep the dead head. They may ask you a few questions to verify your story.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Rutbuster said:


> You have to call and get a salvage tag to legally keep the dead head. They may ask you a few questions to verify your story.


Thanks- I’ll call tomorrow.


----------



## The Phantom

Page 7 in the Hunting Regulations handbook.

From Dec. 3, 2018, through Feb. 3, 2019,
only antlered deer may be taken from
specific public hunting areas in Ohio.

Wildohio.gov website


2018-2019 Changes

White-tailed deer hunting on public land has new regulations. See page 7.
List of Public Hunting Areas in Ohio Click on this on their site and it takes you to this.


http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/public areas/Public hunting areas.pdf


You might want to call them and ask, but the way I read it, only the areas listed are affected.


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> I know it’s not rut related, but I found this while running the combine tonight in a soybean field.... blended in with the snow and almost ran it through the machine! Wasn’t there when I planted back in May, or when I sprayed in July. Perfect condition and it’s a big boy. Do I have report anything to legally possess it?


Man o man Irish, damn shame you didn’t see him in person! Was this in Knox?


----------



## BBD1984

Just FYI... Mendards has their tree stands marked down to sell...I talked to the manger today and he said if I buy in bulk he could knock another 5-10% off already discounted prices....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Just FYI... Mendards has their tree stands marked down to sell...I talked to the manger today and he said if I buy in bulk he could knock another 5-10% off already discounted prices....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Add a couple for me [emoji12][emoji1662][emoji631][emoji2957]


----------



## zap

Irish, you may get a ticket for moving the dead head without a salvage tag. Find out before you say you have it in your possession.


----------



## hdrking2003

zap said:


> Irish, you may get a ticket for moving the dead head without a salvage tag. Find out before you say you have it in your possession.


Loving the new avatar zap, definitely an upgrade. Lol.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Loving the new avatar zap, definitely an upgrade. Lol.


I second that motion lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottiwad4

BBD1984 said:


> Just FYI... Mendards has their tree stands marked down to sell...I talked to the manger today and he said if I buy in bulk he could knock another 5-10% off already discounted prices....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What do they consider bulk?


----------



## BBD1984

scottiwad4 said:


> What do they consider bulk?


Didn't quantify... I did mention to him, since they had 16 left, that I would potentially buy half... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

is this thread just about ran it's coarse??
my sightings have gone down to just a few.....corn is coming down too.
too many fields with no deer....didn't set in my blind for two days now only watched from afar.
only 1 fawn walked by........THOSE BONES ARE HIDING......


----------



## Bankangler

I drove from Bucyrus to Port Clinton last Friday and saw 8 groups of deer. 7 of the groups were in green fields (winter wheat and a foodplot) and the other group was in corn stubble. No deer in standing bean fields or bean stubble.


----------



## hdrking2003

WEEGEE said:


> is this thread just about ran it's coarse??
> my sightings have gone down to just a few.....corn is coming down too.
> too many fields with no deer....didn't set in my blind for two days now only watched from afar.
> only 1 fawn walked by........THOSE BONES ARE HIDING......


Don’t worry Weeg, I’m sure Tiggie will have the 2019 thread rolling in just over a month or so.


----------



## IClark

I know there's a lot of surmising and certain factors that have to be considered, but it seems all to obvious that the deer #s are way down. I also notice that there aren't near the pics of bucks in this thread even compared to last years. Now I will say that the bucks I've been seeing are seemingly a little better age class but still not seeing near the deer I used to.


----------



## deerslayer12345

IClark said:


> I know there's a lot of surmising and certain factors that have to be considered, but it seems all to obvious that the deer #s are way down. I also notice that there aren't near the pics of bucks in this thread even compared to last years. Now I will say that the bucks I've been seeing are seemingly a little better age class but still not seeing near the deer I used to.


Agreed. I've had more mature bucks on camera this year but have seen the fewest amount of deer. It's kind of strange. Unfortunately the first two of them were shot.








I'm hoping these guys make it









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Fun evening today, saw 20+ deer tonight. All were out in our cut fields eating left over soybeans.
I'm still confident I can connect on a good buck if the weather turns bad forcing the bigger deer to hit the fields early.


----------



## medicsnoke

They moved like crazy tonight....deer everywhere!!!!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Fun evening today, saw 20+ deer tonight. All were out in our cut fields eating left over soybeans.
> I'm still confident I can connect on a good buck if the weather turns bad forcing the bigger deer to hit the fields early.


I am too. 

From my historical viewpoint in my little area of Meigs Co. after gun season the mature bucks disappear from daytime movement in feeding areas and go completely nocturnal. The pressure is one reason but wildlife biologists say that on average a buck loses 25% of its body weight and will move very little post rut in an effort to regain some weight and rest for the winter ahead. I am seeing two bucks regularly at night one little forky and a small 6. Also after the new year when we have snow and that’s a BIG if and when anymore they make occasional daytime appearances in the food plot or at feeders. I am covered up in does all season and haven’t been to the tree this year when I haven’t seen between 6-10 does and fawns around me. Just some observations....


----------



## Meat

I was able to put a big doe on the ground tonight. 24 yard shot, double lung, Elite GT 500 and Wasp JakHammers. This was my first experience with Wasp broadheads and I will say they will be in my quiver in the future. 
Sorry for the poor pic, I was flying solo tonight. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> I was able to put a big doe on the ground tonight. 24 yard shot, double lung, Elite GT 500 and Wasp JakHammers. This was my first experience with Wasp broadheads and I will say they will be in my quiver in the future.
> Sorry for the poor pic, I was flying solo tonight.
> 
> View attachment 6680645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bud...


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congrats bud...


Thanks brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like your giving away free sleigh rides

Nice shot!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Looks like your giving away free sleigh rides
> 
> Nice shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


At first glance I thought it was an Army medical litter..LOL. then I focused.


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Looks like your giving away free sleigh rides
> 
> Nice shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, that Jet Sled really makes the drag easier. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

fire-up the grill,i'm in!


----------



## hdrking2003

Meat said:


> I was able to put a big doe on the ground tonight. 24 yard shot, double lung, Elite GT 500 and Wasp JakHammers. This was my first experience with Wasp broadheads and I will say they will be in my quiver in the future.
> Sorry for the poor pic, I was flying solo tonight.
> 
> View attachment 6680645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Meat and great shot brother! Yeah, those JakHammers are as good as they get. I have been using them for years and will continue to use them. I used some Wac’em expandables this year too(and they really impressed me as well), but nothing will ever replace those JakHammers. I’ll have some in my quiver as long as they make em.


----------



## Meat

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats Meat and great shot brother! Yeah, those JakHammers are as good as they get. I have been using them for years and will continue to use them. I used some Wac’em expandables this year too(and they really impressed me as well), but nothing will ever replace those JakHammers. I’ll have some in my quiver as long as they make em.


Thanks man. After the "not so great" shot I put on my buck, I was glad to redeem myself a little with that shot. 
I have been using Rage Extremes the last couple seasons with my E35 set at 68lbs and recently got a GT500 that maxes around 62 and didn't want to risk a big expandable with it. Bought those JakHammers from the classifieds and will continue to fling them next year. I really like the 3 blade vs 2 blade.

Meat


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Called in a 2 yo the other evening and as the young fella was looking for the noise a mature buck I didn’t recognize charged out of a woodlot and whooped the younger buck. There’s been some huge deer hitting the ground this last week and the deer have been feeding early. Not sure what will happen on this warm up. Looks like horrible weather again for ext gun. Playing my cards and waiting till it breaks. I have neighbors that will be out regardless so I’m hoping this moves some deer to my food sources for late season. I’ve heard several reports of daylight bucks cruising for does so I would say second rut strategies could pay off for another week.


----------



## tim1676

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Called in a 2 yo the other evening and as the young fella was looking for the noise a mature buck I didn’t recognize charged out of a woodlot and whooped the younger buck. There’s been some huge deer hitting the ground this last week and the deer have been feeding early. Not sure what will happen on this warm up. Looks like horrible weather again for ext gun. Playing my cards and waiting till it breaks. I have neighbors that will be out regardless so I’m hoping this moves some deer to my food sources for late season. I’ve heard several reports of daylight bucks cruising for does so I would say second rut strategies could pay off for another week.


What county are you hunting?


----------



## IrishHunter1

hdrking2003 said:


> IrishHunter1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it’s not rut related, but I found this while running the combine tonight in a soybean field.... blended in with the snow and almost ran it through the machine! Wasn’t there when I planted back in May, or when I sprayed in July. Perfect condition and it’s a big boy. Do I have report anything to legally possess it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man o man Irish, damn shame you didn’t see him in person! Was this in Knox?
Click to expand...

No - Wayne County.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meat said:


> Thanks man. After the "not so great" shot I put on my buck, I was glad to redeem myself a little with that shot.
> I have been using Rage Extremes the last couple seasons with my E35 set at 68lbs and recently got a GT500 that maxes around 62 and didn't want to risk a big expandable with it. Bought those JakHammers from the classifieds and will continue to fling them next year. I really like the 3 blade vs 2 blade.
> 
> Meat


Oh yeah, 3 blade is definitely the way to go IMO. Much more cutting surface and much bigger wound channels. Has saved me more than once and usually leads to very short blood trails. You still have to put it in the right spot, but they are definitely more forgiving in that regard.


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> No - Wayne County.


Gotcha. I went to high school in Wayne Co, and there are plenty of big deer up there. TONS of agriculture and good wood lots. There’s another Irish in this thread that hunts Knox, and that may have been my confusion. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 6x5BC

There were far fewer big bucks on this thread this year than in the past it seems. Did Ohio even have a rut this year?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Got my euro back today.... likie a lot









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

tim167
What county are you hunting?[/QUOTE said:


> Franklin and a half dozen others.


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Got my euro back today.... likie a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks good brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> Looks good brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud.... what did you end up doing with yours that you shot this year?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Got my euro back today.... likie a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Great looking buck and Euro man. Great turnaround time too.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Great looking buck and Euro man. Great turnaround time too.


Thanks man ... yeah this guy is the real deal... does it on the side $75 ... looks great... very clean too

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

BBD1984 said:


> Got my euro back today.... likie a lot


Awesome!

:cocktail:


----------



## Tiggie_00

Have you guys seen the forecasted 30day weather? We will have highs 30s 40s through the 1st week of January. I hope that's wrong..


----------



## 70641

My daughter and I had a fantastic evening last night. We saw a total of 14 deer and had this 10 pointer come in fighting with a 8 point. They stopped and worked they're way in fighting and walking all the way following 2 doe. We found 4 new fresh scrapes and she finally connected on this buck with her crossbow.. She missed a few times this year but she nailed this buck at 25 yards... She's going to get a European mount...


----------



## 70641

Sorry about the one photo loading sideways... If someone would correct that for me that would be great.. Thanks!


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> My daughter and I had a fantastic evening last night. We saw a total of 14 deer and had this 10 pointer come in fighting with a 8 point. They stopped and worked they're way in fighting and walking all the way following 2 doe. We found 4 new fresh scrapes and she finally connected on this buck with her crossbow.. She missed a few times this year but she nailed this buck at 25 yards... She's going to get a European mount...
> View attachment 6682819
> View attachment 6682821
> View attachment 6682823
> View attachment 6682825
> View attachment 6682827


Excellent!! Good work

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Saw best rut action of year last 2 days but Sobs just outta range.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Saw best rut action of year last 2 days but Sobs just outta range..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wow... that's incredible... somebody put this date on your calendar for next yr!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> Wow... that's incredible... somebody put this date on your calendar for next yr!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Happens every year on our farm see chasing late in year


----------



## rance56

is the 2 day december gun hunt usually a good one


----------



## IClark

rance56 said:


> is the 2 day december gun hunt usually a good one


Nope. At least not in my experience.


----------



## arrow179

rance56 said:


> is the 2 day december gun hunt usually a good one


I would say it is very weather dependent! Been steady rain and windy today which normally limits deer movement and will definitely limit number of hunters in the woods.


----------



## corybrown50

Prayerfully hopeful that the reason should end right at dusk. Very little right now. During in a blind with food in front of me. Hopefully the deer are hungry after having to sit in bed all day with the rain. Tomorrow looks good as well. 

Cory


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks bud.... what did you end up doing with yours that you shot this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Euro. Taxi called and said it will be done next weekend. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Got it done tonight with my 7 y.o it was the first kill he has been a part of. Not the deer I was looking for but it just reminded me it's not about inches. Seen probably 20 or so tonight. Pics to come


----------



## BBD1984

Hower08 said:


> Got it done tonight with my 7 y.o it was the first kill he has been a part of. Not the deer I was looking for but it just reminded me it's not about inches. Seen probably 20 or so tonight. Pics to come


O man that's awesome.... can you share any details or pics?

Been trying to get my 7 yr old one.... going to hit it hard while he's on break

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Hower08 said:


> Got it done tonight with my 7 y.o it was the first kill he has been a part of. Not the deer I was looking for but it just reminded me it's not about inches. Seen probably 20 or so tonight. Pics to come


Congrats!

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Crazy ruttin continued. Were 8 bucks this am on one doe..passed a great 145, waiting on big one. Went back a 1:30 and they were back running laps in the field so put 2500yard stalk in pouring rain around the property trying find. When i found thrm they were moving quick @ 125 yards so i picked biggest and smoked him...but...were only 6 bucks on the doe. The 2 big bucks had peeled off after i saw them am so i shot a small one...oh well, meat in freezer.. time to duck hunt. Taking a new kid there tomorrow ao hopefully he can get it done

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Hower08 said:


> Got it done tonight with my 7 y.o it was the first kill he has been a part of. Not the deer I was looking for but it just reminded me it's not about inches. Seen probably 20 or so tonight. Pics to come


Awesome!


----------



## WEEGEE

not a good day,for some.....some a great day .....i don't think anybody enjoyed the wind and rain,we got.
not too many hunters out and they reported few shots,for those that did go.....me i had to babysit,with grandson
i had a great day and never saw the first deer..:wink:


----------



## BowtechHunter65

WEEGEE said:


> not a good day,for some.....some a great day .....i don't think anybody enjoyed the wind and rain,we got.
> not too many hunters out and they reported few shots,for those that did go.....me i had to babysit,with grandson
> i had a great day and never saw the first deer..:wink:


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Got it done tonight with my 7 y.o it was the first kill he has been a part of. Not the deer I was looking for but it just reminded me it's not about inches. Seen probably 20 or so tonight. Pics to come


Congrats Hower! It’s always about the experience, not the score. Doing it the right way my friend.

Also, congrats to Bill, glad to hear it came together for you today!


----------



## Hower08

Alright guys so ended up seeing probably close to 20 deer tonight mostly does except two small bucks and the one we shot. Thought he was going to come within bow range but ended up jumping the fence about 60 yards away or so after we watched him come through another field from about 150 yards away. Thank God for the smoke pole!! My son is still jacked up, I think next year he will be ready to try to kill his first but time will tell. All the hours in the stand made this quick 1 1/2 hour hunt for a deer I wouldn't have typically killed the best hunt I can ever remember


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Alright guys so ended up seeing probably close to 20 deer tonight mostly does except two small bucks and the one we shot. Thought he was going to come within bow range but ended up jumping the fence about 60 yards away or so after we watched him come through another field from about 150 yards away. Thank God for the smoke pole!! My son is still jacked up, I think next year he will be ready to try to kill his first but time will tell. All the hours in the stand made this quick 1 1/2 hour hunt for a deer I wouldn't have typically killed the best hunt I can ever remember
> 
> View attachment 6683419
> 
> View attachment 6683421
> 
> View attachment 6683427


Hahahahaha, the smile on his face says it all brother! Congrats again!


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> Excellent!! Good work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks! She's tickled to death and now talking about next year already... Next I'll start working with my grandson when he gets a little older.. He's only 3 now and I want to teach him everything about archery....


----------



## BBD1984

Hower08 said:


> Alright guys so ended up seeing probably close to 20 deer tonight mostly does except two small bucks and the one we shot. Thought he was going to come within bow range but ended up jumping the fence about 60 yards away or so after we watched him come through another field from about 150 yards away. Thank God for the smoke pole!! My son is still jacked up, I think next year he will be ready to try to kill his first but time will tell. All the hours in the stand made this quick 1 1/2 hour hunt for a deer I wouldn't have typically killed the best hunt I can ever remember
> 
> View attachment 6683419
> 
> View attachment 6683421
> 
> View attachment 6683427


That's great.... nice deer too.. he'll remember that the rest of his life... great memories & congrats!

Is that a bullet hole by his nose?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I figured the rain would have hindered a lot of guys from going out... but sounds like a lot went out and had success...

It poured at my house almost allll day!

My neighbor and his grandson shot one yesterday also...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> That's great.... nice deer too.. he'll remember that the rest of his life... great memories & congrats!
> 
> Is that a bullet hole by his nose?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not sure what it is on the nose wasn't a bullet hole. It was kind of soft so hard saying


----------



## BBD1984

shippychippy said:


> Thanks! She's tickled to death and now talking about next year already... Next I'll start working with my grandson when he gets a little older.. He's only 3 now and I want to teach him everything about archery....


Hey skippy just read your story on another thread about you killing a double drop tine on the season opening wknd... was that this year?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Well I went out this evening as still hunted but had a bummer of a night. Found one of the bucks I was after dead. Stopped getting pics of him right before gun week. I found him only 50 yards from stand I been bow hunting from. Most likely poached or shot by tresspassers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Liveblue23 said:


> Well I went out this evening as still hunted but had a bummer of a night. Found one of the bucks I was after dead. Stopped getting pics of him right before gun week. I found him only 50 yards from stand I been bow hunting from. Most likely poached or shot by tresspassers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that stinks... sorry to hear that....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Liveblue23 said:


> Well I went out this evening as still hunted but had a bummer of a night. Found one of the bucks I was after dead. Stopped getting pics of him right before gun week. I found him only 50 yards from stand I been bow hunting from. Most likely poached or shot by tresspassers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel for ya man. Found a 160 inch ten point I was after this year 50 yards from one of my treestands. Pretty sure he was hit by a car since my stand is not to far off the road. There's still more around but it still don't make ya feel to good.


----------



## Hower08

That sucks liveblue that's a hawg too. In other words the old lady put down a slickhead tonight. Gonna be a busy week with working 12 hour shifts and trying to get two deer cut up


----------



## BBD1984

For those of you that buy corn...
Just picked up 6-55lbs bags at the local grain elevator.... only $5 +tax a bag
Sure beats TSC and Wally worlds prices...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## marston

Anybody hunting near Toronto, OH in Jefferson County? Wondering how many deer are being seen/taken after the spread of EHD last year.


----------



## WEEGEE

BBD1984 said:


> For those of you that buy corn...
> Just picked up 6-55lbs bags at the local grain elevator.... only $5 +tax a bag
> Sure beats TSC and Wally worlds prices...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


$19.50 for 3-50lbs bags here


----------



## WEEGEE

24hrs and no posts...seen some deer feeding,but no bones could be found.
just about ready to pull the trigger on a fat doe.....holding off as long as i can...

even "momma" was talking about "jerky"


----------



## RH1

I saw 6 deer last night.
4 does 2 bucks. Had this guy at 20yds


----------



## BBD1984

Setting up feeder and cameras after work today....

Hopefully can get one to come in for junior while he's on break...

Seems like the deer are leaving beds at dusk and heading to AG fields... instead of coming into the woods where we are... I'm hoping feeder will draw them to us....

Not the greatest setup... we're at the owner of the blind mercy... next yr I'll get one for better placement... although it's not terrible...

BLUE DOT: Feeder
RED: Blind 
YELLOW: Typical beds(super thick)
BLUE ARROWS: deer path at dusk









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

BBD1984 said:


> Setting up feeder and cameras after work today....
> 
> Hopefully can get one to come in for junior while he's on break...
> 
> Seems like the deer are leaving beds at dusk and heading to AG fields... instead of coming into the woods where we are... I'm hoping feeder will draw them to us....
> 
> Not the greatest setup... we're at the owner of the blind mercy... next yr I'll get one for better placement... although it's not terrible...
> 
> BLUE DOT: Feeder
> RED: Blind
> YELLOW: Typical beds(super thick)
> BLUE ARROWS: deer path at dusk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck...I'm moving a set tonight to set up over a picked bean field. Hopefully I can catch something with horns coming out in the evening with a west wind.


----------



## BBD1984

tim1676 said:


> Good luck...I'm moving a set tonight to set up over a picked bean field. Hopefully I can catch something with horns coming out in the evening with a west wind.


Thanks bud... good luck to you also. 

I also meant to add .. I'm pretty confident, no one has hunted these woods (12-acres) in a while... so hopefully with the low late season pressure, will work to our advantage.... we will see....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Setting up feeder and cameras after work today....
> 
> Hopefully can get one to come in for junior while he's on break...
> 
> Seems like the deer are leaving beds at dusk and heading to AG fields... instead of coming into the woods where we are... I'm hoping feeder will draw them to us....
> 
> Not the greatest setup... we're at the owner of the blind mercy... next yr I'll get one for better placement... although it's not terrible...
> 
> BLUE DOT: Feeder
> RED: Blind
> YELLOW: Typical beds(super thick)
> BLUE ARROWS: deer path at dusk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks like a pretty good setup. Once they find the feeder they will come or at least that’s my experience. I am seeing does and fawns on cam at mine starting around 445 every afternoon and through the night. All buck movement on mine are nocturnal. Meigs Co.


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Looks like a pretty good setup. Once they find the feeder they will come or at least that’s my experience. I am seeing does and fawns on cam at mine starting around 445 every afternoon and through the night. All buck movement on mine are nocturnal. Meigs Co.


Great to know... thanks man!

Do you see any AM or day time activity?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I see some movement in the morning when the frost starts to thaw as the sun rises. The does and fawns get some feed before heading off to bed. Occasionally I have a doe fawn that was orphaned come feed around noon. She has been alone since mid summer and stays close to the house eating persimmons and feed my wife and I put out. I see more from 4 PM til dark than I do any other time of day.


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I see some movement in the morning when the frost starts to thaw as the sun rises. The does and fawns get some feed before heading off to bed. Occasionally I have a doe fawn that was orphaned come feed around noon. She has been alone since mid summer and stays close to the house eating persimmons and feed my wife and I put out. I see more from 4 PM til dark than I do any other time of day.


Great to know... I'll focus on evenings.... thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Great to know... I'll focus on evenings.... thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Matter of fact here she is eating persimmons 50 yards from the house as I type.


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Matter of fact here she is eating persimmons 50 yards from the house as I type.


Lol... that's funny. Like clockwork... too bad booners weren't that predictable

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Lol... that's funny. Like clockwork... too bad booners weren't that predictable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah but it wouldn’t be much fun. I have seen some booners in the front yard feeding though. We don’t gun hunt here or target shoot so it stays pretty quiet although I can’t say that for the neighbors.


----------



## BBD1984

Got feeder filled and setup. Also spread about 75lbs of corn on the ground...

Set timer for 7AM & 5PM feed times. Put 2 cameras out so I can track when their coming and going.... only going to check them when we hunt...

Side note, 10 does ran into the woods as we pulled up to them... that was good to see...

Any suggestions on how long I should give it before we hunt? I'm thinking less than a week.. maybe 5 or 6 days... like to go sooner but I'm thinking 1st hunt is going to be best sit....





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Watch your wind and hunt accordingly. I don’t think you need to wait a week. IMO you can hunt it tomorrow as it will take little time for the deer to find your feed if you are wanting to hunt strictly because of the feeder. Once the deer find it they will come like clockwork, just watch the winds, scent control, noise etc.

Since you are going to focus on your evening hunts I would set the evening timer a bit earlier, say 4:30. If I remember correctly it’s a spin feeder so when it goes off it’s like a dinner bell. 

Now, get in that blind!


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Watch your wind and hunt accordingly. I don’t think you need to wait a week. IMO you can hunt it tomorrow as it will take little time for the deer to find your feed if you are wanting to hunt strictly because of the feeder. Once the deer find it they will come like clockwork, just watch the winds, scent control, noise etc.
> 
> Since you are going to focus on your evening hunts I would set the evening timer a bit earlier, say 4:30. If I remember correctly it’s a spin feeder so when it goes off it’s like a dinner bell.
> 
> Now, get in that blind!


Will do

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## treestandrx3

BBD1984 said:


> Got feeder filled and setup. Also spread about 75lbs of corn on the ground...
> 
> Set timer for 7AM & 5PM feed times. Put 2 cameras out so I can track when their coming and going.... only going to check them when we hunt...
> 
> Side note, 10 does ran into the woods as we pulled up to them... that was good to see...
> 
> Any suggestions on how long I should give it before we hunt? I'm thinking less than a week.. maybe 5 or 6 days... like to go sooner but I'm thinking 1st hunt is going to be best sit....
> 
> 
> 
> Reason why you have the feeder to go off at 5pm ? Is it not dark at that time ?


----------



## Meat

treestandrx3 said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got feeder filled and setup. Also spread about 75lbs of corn on the ground...
> 
> Set timer for 7AM & 5PM feed times. Put 2 cameras out so I can track when their coming and going.... only going to check them when we hunt...
> 
> Side note, 10 does ran into the woods as we pulled up to them... that was good to see...
> 
> Any suggestions on how long I should give it before we hunt? I'm thinking less than a week.. maybe 5 or 6 days... like to go sooner but I'm thinking 1st hunt is going to be best sit....
> 
> 
> 
> Reason why you have the feeder to go off at 5pm ? Is it not dark at that time ?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I wouldn't set it to spin at any time near last light. When I used feeders, I usually set them at 3 or so. That way it went off either shortly before I got there or shortly after. I would hate for your boy to be lined up on a deer and have that feeder go off spooking them away.
> 
> Meat
Click to expand...


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> treestandrx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I wouldn't set it to spin at any time near last light. When I used feeders, I usually set them at 3 or so. That way it went off either shortly before I got there or shortly after. I would hate for your boy to be lined up on a deer and have that feeder go off spooking them away.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. I'll take a look... move it up some.
> 
> Days start getting longer Saturday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## treestandrx3

Meat said:


> treestandrx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I wouldn't set it to spin at any time near last light. When I used feeders, I usually set them at 3 or so. That way it went off either shortly before I got there or shortly after. I would hate for your boy to be lined up on a deer and have that feeder go off spooking them away.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, You want to be set up in the blind by 3pm, have it go off at like 3:30 or 3:45 . That gives you plenty of shooting light , then if they move later you till have a little time . You want to be set-up ready to go when that feeder goes off .
Click to expand...


----------



## BBD1984

Sounds good. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

you have to incorporate stealth when being a corn pile sniper.
i have put out corn before.....but.....i got it set so the deer come out of the crp fields, they go by me, to go to the corn that's 75- 100 yrds. away.......I WANT THE BUCK....IF HE COMES AT ALL HE WILL BE FOLLOWING THEM.
i have watched them just stand and watch the others ,but not come in....smaller bucks might come in ,but not MR BIG.


----------



## Tim/OH

Haven’t posted in a while.....but trail cam is showing a lot of daytime movements as far as does and small bucks.

That non typical I had pics of early in November was showing up more frequently around the 23-24....no pics of him since then

But I have been getting pics of a buck probably around 5-6 yr old....he’s a short tine heavy rack 10pt...one of the biggest bodies I’ve ever seen

Going to try and get out tomorrow evening 


Tim


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Tim/OH said:


> Haven’t posted in a while.....but trail cam is showing a lot of daytime movements as far as does and small bucks.
> 
> That non typical I had pics of early in November was showing up more frequently around the 23-24....no pics of him since then
> 
> But I have been getting pics of a buck probably around 5-6 yr old....he’s a short tine heavy rack 10pt...one of the biggest bodies I’ve ever seen
> 
> Going to try and get out tomorrow evening
> 
> 
> Tim


Hey Tim did you end up takng that week off to hunt a couple weeks ago. I kept checking for updates because I think that was about the time frame you shot your buck last year?


----------



## WEEGEE

i think i'm going to drive around the whole property, to look for carcasses tomorrow.
maybe some next years plans and recheck cams. can't buy a bone these days.....does are right on the money every night...found out 2 of the top 5 bucks, that were known, are gone.


----------



## WEEGEE

just looked up to see i have posted 10,999 posts.......might as well put 11k right here on this thread.
long live ORUB :wink:


----------



## ohiobeagler

My son and I are hoping the weather change this weekend will make the deer move. All pics have been at night since gun season. We are hunting over a food source. Late season is my favorite time to hunt! Deer are easy to pattern. Just hunt the food and play the wind.


----------



## tim1676

Anyone see any bucks moving this morning? I glasses a cut bean field this morning, saw 7 doe and one 2 1/2 yr old buck by himself. Does at first light to about 8:30, buck at 8:45


----------



## Brock Lube

I just got out of the tree, didn't see anything moving. I am hunting Pickaway County.


----------



## ohiobeagler

We will go out soon. Should be a good night. Light snow and cold here in Tuscarawas County. I spent the morning making deer sausage!


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm in a blind now. Had shop with a cop yesterday so couldn't hunt. Setting over cut corn on this farm. After meat and bonus would be if a mature buck steps out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

It feels gd to be back hunting...hoping that old 10pt comes by


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Good luck guys... looks good out there

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Hey Tim did you end up takng that week off to hunt a couple weeks ago. I kept checking for updates because I think that was about the time frame you shot your buck last year?


 Couldn’t take any time off this yr because of the new job, so I just hunted everyday after work....like 2 yrs ago, but I did missed the same buck a couple times last yr smh


Tim


----------



## ohiobeagler

Little movement tonight. Saw a bunch of turkeys though that roosted all around us.


----------



## Liveblue23

I saw 4 bucks tonight. Nothing older than 2 year old although the 2 year old was grunting and doggin ones particular doe really hard. Later in evening he was just feeding with the other bucks. Saw prob 5 does. None of the big does got close enough to shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knwestfall14

Sitting in a stand rn, entire woods is soaked, some larger tracks in field, praying something shows up

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

knwestfall14 said:


> Sitting in a stand rn, entire woods is soaked, some larger tracks in field, praying something shows up
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Any movement? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## knwestfall14

mandrroofing said:


> Any movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nothing, heard some brush movement but nothing popped up, flock of ducks landed in front of my stand right at sundown


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Going to take junior out in the morning....1st hunt with feeder... 

Deer cast says all day tomorrow is supposed to be hot...

We'll see...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

So does usprimetimes...hmm


----------



## BBD1984

Got in 30 minutes before shooting time and still kicked up quite a bit of deer... none by the feeder...

Nothing moving yet... beautiful morning with lil man









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Got in 30 minutes before shooting time and still kicked up quite a bit of deer... none by the feeder...
> 
> Nothing moving yet... beautiful morning with lil man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nothing from the blind....

Pulled my card.. took 2 days before they started hitting feeder. 

Had 6 does feeding at one time at night.... most daytime pics are in the morning... not many pics though. No bucks.

Had 6 ***** in one pic also.... that could become a problem after all the corn gets ate off the ground....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Nothing from the blind....
> 
> Pulled my card.. took 2 days before they started hitting feeder.
> 
> Had 6 does feeding at one time at night.... most daytime pics are in the morning... not many pics though. No bucks.
> 
> Had 6 ***** in one pic also.... that could become a problem after all the corn gets ate off the ground....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Six ***** can put away a lot of corn. You may need to get a couple live traps or small leg traps to get rid of them. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangercupz20

Picked up a shed today in a bean field. Earliest I think I’ve ever found one.


----------



## treestandrx3

I herd they were dropping early December in Iowa and some parts of the Mid-West .


----------



## hdrking2003

treestandrx3 said:


> I herd they were dropping early December in Iowa and some parts of the Mid-West .


A couple guys on my AT deer contest team were reporting bucks dropping last week also. Something to do with the over abundance of rain this year I guess is the reason they are dropping so early.


----------



## muzzypower

Deer have been dropping earlier and earlier in general in multiple states


----------



## treestandrx3

hdrking2003 said:


> A couple guys on my AT deer contest team were reporting bucks dropping last week also. Something to do with the over abundance of rain this year I guess is the reason they are dropping so early.


I think a lot had to do with it being unseasonably cold November and December then we had 12-16 inches of snow , did not help


----------



## hdrking2003

treestandrx3 said:


> I think a lot had to do with it being unseasonably cold November and December then we had 12-16 inches of snow , did not help


Where are you hunting that you’ve had 12-16 inches of snow? We’ve barely had a trace of snow so far this year, where I’m at in central Ohio.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Global warming isn't real. lol


----------



## BBD1984

I know a lot of guys have had mixed results with DeerCast... but today for me was rated as GREAT... driving approx 35 miles from Logan through Union county around 5pm... seen close to 100 deer, most of which had their noses glued to the ground eating....

I'm sold on it... after using it this season. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

BBD1984 said:


> I know a lot of guys have had mixed results with DeerCast... but today for me was rated as GREAT... driving approx 35 miles from Logan through Union county around 5pm... seen close to 100 deer, most of which had their noses glued to the ground eating....
> 
> I'm sold on it... after using it this season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



What is deercast?


----------



## treestandrx3

hdrking2003 said:


> Where are you hunting that you’ve had 12-16 inches of snow? We’ve barely had a trace of snow so far this year, where I’m at in central Ohio.


Iowa


----------



## BBD1984

paarchhntr said:


> What is deercast?


Checkout the app store.... created by the Drury Brothers. Free for 1st year, not sure how much it will be after the free period is over. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

This thread has got boring so thought id give everyone something talk about...

Thinking of shooting my Second 2018 Ohio buck this week 

So ive actually ran into this aituation a few times over the last few years.

I took kid 2 weeks ago after this guy but he yanked the shot. I really thought nothing more than flesh wound but i saw him last week and he can barley walk. Pulled camera Fri and hes sho bad he Shed BOTH horns! Very confident ill find his horns as hes in little wood lot.

Took my neice sat/sun trying target him him didt work out so....

Now i need to decide if i want fill another Legal doe tag this week? This is 10000000% legal. And bc all photos ill 100% be able match the sheds to the skull. I figure some type of screw system i could mount the sheds to the shedded skull. Whatcha think? Lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

paarchhntr said:


> What is deercast?


Pretty sure it’s an app that just measures barometric pressure and temperature to tell you which days are theoretically the “best” for deer movement. Nothing groundbreaking. Same info can be found on ScoutLook or most any weather apps. Of course those other apps don’t have the Drury brother’s names attached to them so they may not be as “official”. Lol.

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Pretty sure it’s an app that just measures barometric pressure and temperature to tell you which days are theoretically the “best” for deer movement. Nothing groundbreaking. Same info can be found on ScoutLook or most any weather apps. Of course those other apps don’t have the Drury brother’s names attached to them so they may not be as “official”. Lol.
> 
> Merry Christmas all!!


According to the drury brothers, it calculates 11 different elements (barometric pressure, temperature, wind speed, etc.), to create a "secret sauce" that indicates when and how favorable deer are to move...

Not saying it's 100% everytime, but I'm definitely surprised how accurate it's been for me, almost eerie....

Merry Christmas to you also

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> This thread has got boring so thought id give everyone something talk about...
> 
> Thinking of shooting my Second 2018 Ohio buck this week
> 
> So ive actually ran into this aituation a few times over the last few years.
> 
> I took kid 2 weeks ago after this guy but he yanked the shot. I really thought nothing more than flesh wound but i saw him last week and he can barley walk. Pulled camera Fri and hes sho bad he Shed BOTH horns! Very confident ill find his horns as hes in little wood lot.
> 
> Took my neice sat/sun trying target him him didt work out so....
> 
> Now i need to decide if i want fill another Legal doe tag this week? This is 10000000% legal. And bc all photos ill 100% be able match the sheds to the skull. I figure some type of screw system i could mount the sheds to the shedded skull. Whatcha think? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Man that's a bummer, surprised a slug in that spot wasn't fatal.... yeah if I could put him out of his misery, I would try....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

3 young bucks in the field in front of my house today around noon. They were covered in mud.


----------



## paarchhntr

billhalljr said:


> This thread has got boring so thought id give everyone something talk about...
> 
> Thinking of shooting my Second 2018 Ohio buck this week
> 
> So ive actually ran into this aituation a few times over the last few years.
> 
> I took kid 2 weeks ago after this guy but he yanked the shot. I really thought nothing more than flesh wound but i saw him last week and he can barley walk. Pulled camera Fri and hes sho bad he Shed BOTH horns! Very confident ill find his horns as hes in little wood lot.
> 
> Took my neice sat/sun trying target him him didt work out so....
> 
> Now i need to decide if i want fill another Legal doe tag this week? This is 10000000% legal. And bc all photos ill 100% be able match the sheds to the skull. I figure some type of screw system i could mount the sheds to the shedded skull. Whatcha think? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



You would be surprised how they bounce back. I have seen a few bucks after the season with slug wounds looking like they weren’t going to make it then they show up the following year. 

The buck in the pic was shot through the hind quarters with a slug, he dwindled to bones after the season but continued to hit the supplemental food every day. Come spring he looked fine. His opposite side horn hardly grew that year and he was much smaller overall antler size and body size but he made it. Wish I had pics of what his hind quarter looked like when he was killed that year, completely healed but mangled with hardly any meat on it. It’s amazing what they can live through.

Antler shedding this time of year isn’t real uncommon, I have a few bucks on cam that have shed already. I heard of a lot of shed bucks getting killed during the extended gun season.


----------



## BBD1984

paarchhntr said:


> You would be surprised how they bounce back. I have seen a few bucks after the season with slug wounds looking like they weren’t going to make it then they show up the following year.
> 
> The buck in the pic was shot through the hind quarters with a slug, he dwindled to bones after the season but continued to hit the supplemental food every day. Come spring he looked fine. His opposite side horn hardly grew that year and he was much smaller overall antler size and body size but he made it. Wish I had pics of what his hind quarter looked like when he was killed that year, completely healed but mangled with hardly any meat on it. It’s amazing what they can live through.
> 
> Antler shedding this time of year isn’t real uncommon, I have a few bucks on cam that have shed already. I heard of a lot of shed bucks getting killed during the extended gun season.


That's why I think season should end around the 1st of the year...I read where 1% of all buck kills a year are tagged as does... that's too many IMO...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> That's why I think season should end around the 1st of the year...I read where 1% of all buck kills a year are tagged as does... that's too many IMO...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


IMO, One should have enough common sense and composure to recognize a shed buck before the shot is taken. Especially when the deer is in bow range


----------



## paarchhntr

RH1 said:


> IMO, One should have enough common sense and composure to recognize a shed buck before the shot is taken. Especially when the deer is in bow range


Yes with archery tackle and range, no excuse for it.


----------



## CarpCommander

billhalljr said:


> This thread has got boring so thought id give everyone something talk about...
> 
> Thinking of shooting my Second 2018 Ohio buck this week
> 
> So ive actually ran into this aituation a few times over the last few years.
> 
> I took kid 2 weeks ago after this guy but he yanked the shot. I really thought nothing more than flesh wound but i saw him last week and he can barley walk. Pulled camera Fri and hes sho bad he Shed BOTH horns! Very confident ill find his horns as hes in little wood lot.
> 
> Took my neice sat/sun trying target him him didt work out so....
> 
> Now i need to decide if i want fill another Legal doe tag this week? This is 10000000% legal. And bc all photos ill 100% be able match the sheds to the skull. I figure some type of screw system i could mount the sheds to the shedded skull. Whatcha think? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I wouldn’t hesitate to drop him, especially if there’s any doubt he won’t make it. 

I called the DNR a few years ago and asked the exact same question regarding shed bucks. They left a detailed VM stating if you shoot a shed buck, and later find his sheds, it still counts as an antlerless deer. It would be interesting to see who pays for one of your mounts to get X-rayed if the DNR ever questioned it in the future though. 

Regardless, it’s a cool tidbit of info.


----------



## WEEGEE

covered up tonight 20+ no bones ....but....lots of bucks on cam,even all day long.
so i'm still going to wait it out.
i don't know what it is but,out of the 20 or so i seen,only 2 were what i call momma does.mostly yearlings.
now for the bad part...pulled card and then atv was dead.....battery cable was loose...got ready to leave and the shifter arm came loose too.. no tools...got help, to bring wrenches to tighten bolts...it's %$## when you can't walk to get somewhere (chair bound).after about an hour,help arrived :wink:
now tell me again...why do i do this, and how good is that jerky??????? 

but even with all that happening ......i had a great time....43 days hunting.... time is running out for one of us!


----------



## BdaBuck

Took dog grouse hunting and jumped a wide brute that I haven’t seen all season. Dog didn’t show much interest in chasing deer. He would have got a nice jolt if he had. Flushed 1 grouse soon after.

Vinton County.


----------



## Hower08

WEEGEE said:


> covered up tonight 20+ no bones ....but....lots of bucks on cam,even all day long.
> so i'm still going to wait it out.
> i don't know what it is but,out of the 20 or so i seen,only 2 were what i call momma does.mostly yearlings.
> now for the bad part...pulled card and then atv was dead.....battery cable was loose...got ready to leave and the shifter arm came loose too.. no tools...got help, to bring wrenches to tighten bolts...it's %$## when you can't walk to get somewhere (chair bound).after about an hour,help arrived :wink:
> now tell me again...why do i do this, and how good is that jerky???????
> 
> but even with all that happening ......i had a great time....43 days hunting.... time is running out for one of us!


We've all had them days. Usually the worst ones give up some sort of reward. 


On the ground slick head hunting tonight hiding in the weeds.


----------



## corybrown50

Hower08 said:


> We've all had them days. Usually the worst ones give up some sort of reward.
> 
> 
> On the ground slick head hunting tonight hiding in the weeds.


Me too!









Cory


----------



## WEEGEE

wow you guys really mean weeds! that's just this side, of dog chitt......i love that stealth mode...good luck!:wink:


----------



## Tim/OH

That big non typical is still alive fellas...got pictures of him last week

First pics since the end of November 

I’m in the tree now...does are coming through 


Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> That big non typical is still alive fellas...got pictures of him last week
> 
> First pics since the end of November
> 
> I’m in the tree now...does are coming through
> 
> 
> Tim


GL buddy, I am waiting for some colder weather in late January if we get any. Watching Steelers on TV today instead.


----------



## paradisekid

*Big non typical*

I hope you get him tim nobody deserves him more good luck.


----------



## WEEGEE

anybody know where i can get a flat bottom boat that i can get a wheelchair in???
i feel like i could get in at the front door and float down stream to the woods...maybe hitch a ride on a floating log to the blind.... now where do i aim at the deer when they swim by???

do they make life preservers in realtree and if my blind floats away with me in it,can i hunt the river banks all the way to lake Erie?


----------



## Hower08

WEEGEE said:


> wow you guys really mean weeds! that's just this side, of dog chitt......i love that stealth mode...good luck!:wink:


This is what I have been hiding in


----------



## WEEGEE

nice place to hide....on the side of that hill, in front of that tree,a set there will do too.
i see what's behind ....but what are you watching?


----------



## Hower08

Just a creek bottom where they pass through. Good little pinch point


----------



## ohiobeagler

I’m heading out tomorrow afternoon. The temps will be 20 degrees cooler and the wind won’t be hurricane force like now. Good luck to all and Happy New Year.


----------



## Liveblue23

I didn't get it much last week but on the bright side I had one of the big shooter bucks show back up. He's on a rough pattern 3 days in a row though. Hour before or after light. I have till Monday off so I'll be after him when wind is right and does on the opposite days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobeagler

Beautiful and quiet afternoon. No movement as of yet.


----------



## corybrown50

ohiobeagler said:


> Beautiful and quiet afternoon. No movement as of yet.


That's God's Majesty Brother 

Cory


----------



## ohiobeagler

corybrown50 said:


> ohiobeagler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and quiet afternoon. No movement as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> That's God's Majesty Brother
> 
> Cory
Click to expand...

Thank you. It’s my personal piece of Heaven on Earth.


----------



## Meat

Tagged my last doe of the season tonight. Went for a heart shot and nearly shot too low, but took out the bottom of the heart. Great blood trail.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Saw 11 tonight guys , 4 were bucks, 
1 was a borderline shooter I had at 25 yds.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Meat said:


> Tagged my last doe of the season tonight. Went for a heart shot and nearly shot too low, but took out the bottom of the heart. Great blood trail.
> View attachment 6698779
> View attachment 6698781
> View attachment 6698783
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats thats a big old girl. My dad and uncle are headed out tomorrow to bowhunt Thursdqy and Friday then the muzzleloader season. I have 1 tag left and did not kill a buck but I will not be able to make it out this trip.


----------



## Liveblue23

Meat said:


> Tagged my last doe of the season tonight. Went for a heart shot and nearly shot too low, but took out the bottom of the heart. Great blood trail.
> View attachment 6698779
> View attachment 6698781
> View attachment 6698783
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I did the exact same thing tonight. Shot my first deer of the season. Big trophy doe. Could of passed for a shed buck. Aimed heart and she didn't move a muscle. Caught good chunk of the heart. Went about 50 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> Tagged my last doe of the season tonight. Went for a heart shot and nearly shot too low, but took out the bottom of the heart. Great blood trail.
> View attachment 6698779
> View attachment 6698781
> View attachment 6698783
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good work Meat! 

How far did she go?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

That's a big ol girl. I smell jerky! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> Good work Meat!
> 
> How far did she go?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks! Only about 60 yards. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

This is also my second deer with Wasp Jak-Hammers and I am sold on them. I bought 6 through the classifieds and they will be my broadhead for next season. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

thumbs up on the jakhammers!


----------



## brwnsfan1

Deer Cast was way off here in Delaware county this morning. Had an early morning appointment and on the drive home saw 3 herds of 20 skinheads in 3 different fields. All heads down in cut corn fields.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> Tagged my last doe of the season tonight. Went for a heart shot and nearly shot too low, but took out the bottom of the heart. Great blood trail.
> View attachment 6698779
> View attachment 6698781
> View attachment 6698783
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, I was covered up in deer on all four sides of the house as I stayed in and watched football. Went out to take care of an elderly mans wood stove @ 9 last night and there were deer everywhere.


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congrats, I was covered up in deer on all four sides of the house as I stayed in and watched football. Went out to take care of an elderly mans wood stove @ 9 last night and there were deer everywhere.


There have been a lot of deer out feeding early the last few days here in Meigs. I went out last Th evening and ran deer off the plot at 2:45 pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

brwnsfan1 said:


> Deer Cast was way off here in Delaware county this morning. Had an early morning appointment and on the drive home saw 3 herds of 20 skinheads in 3 different fields. All heads down in cut corn fields.


No no no!

Don’t ya know-early mornings are TERRIBLE during late season! AM hunts are a waste of time ! Deer DO NOT move in the mornings!!! 

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## CarpCommander

I drove by one of my farms late last night and as I rounded the one corner my headlights swept across the field and all I saw were EYES-everywhere! 

I backed up the car a touch and watched over 20 deer just browsing in the cut korn. A few bucks, but I was in the Honda and didn’t have any glass with me, so I have no idea how big they were. 

Sounds like last night and this AM were prime time for movement.


----------



## Hower08

Just got don't building another brush blind with the kiddo. Will be in it tomorrow evening


----------



## ohiobeagler

Hower08 said:


> Just got don't building another brush blind with the kiddo. Will be in it tomorrow evening
> View attachment 6699581


Nice looking blind! My son and I are heading out soon. Hopefully we will be dragging one out tonight.


----------



## Hower08

Nice big doe meat and thanks beagler good luck tonight


----------



## Meat

Hower08 said:


> Nice big doe meat and thanks beagler good luck tonight


Thanks and that is quite the impressive natural blind! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobeagler

We are not seeing anything in Tuscarawas County. I’m wondering if the warmer temps are keeping the movement all at night. We will try again tomorrow.


----------



## WEEGEE

i didn't go today....but did drive around ...they were everywhere...no bones 
will know what to do, after i pull cards tomorrow.
looks like all of Jan. is going to be mild.


----------



## BBD1984

This time last year... single digits.... warmer winter... good for utilities bad for the trophy wall and meat freezer... take your pick

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Meat said:


> Thanks and that is quite the impressive natural blind!
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks the whole bottom is giant grown up grass bundles like that.didnt realise it was quite that big when I was building it but I figure what the hell no sense in changing it!!


----------



## Hower08

My view for the evening. Been in since 1:50, should be a good evening


----------



## Tiggie_00

It feels like spring time outside.. high 40s forecasted the next 3-5 weeks. A few nights in the teens but geesh looks like winter passed us by.


----------



## Hower08

Tiggie_00 said:


> It feels like spring time outside.. high 40s forecasted the next 3-5 weeks. A few nights in the teens but geesh looks like winter passed us by.


Just wait for February. Seems we always get nailed then with real bad temps and ice


----------



## Meat

Looks like we are going to keep the “rain-a-week” steak alive. I am so sick of rain and mud! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> Looks like we are going to keep the “rain-a-week” steak alive. I am so sick of rain and mud!
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen brother!


----------



## Hower08

2 does tonight. Passed on shooting the smaller one in hopes of shooting the bigger one. The only shot I had was slightly 1/4 to me decided to pass. Then they got a touch of my wind and decided they didn't like it. Exciting being on the ground


----------



## ohiobeagler

We finally had some action! Between my two neighbors food plots and mine, my son and I saw 15 does and 1 buck. I can see across a large valley at their fields. Two does came within 100 yards of us but got real nervous and walked away. We will try again tomorrow. I have to go back to work soon so our time is going to get limited.


----------



## WEEGEE

nice evening here in Hardin co.watched 12-15 pass by under 20 yrds. they got about 50 yrds. away and something spooked them,they ran right at me and three of them stopped right beside me. i thought for a moment they were going to get in the blind!....but still no bones with them.....but.....what's that?...a buck ..sorta....one sided spike!

just as i got to the road, a buddy stopped and told me, on the other side of the woods there were 14 with 2 little 6 pts. with them.so the crowds grow......but i swear those 3-4 shooters are far and few between sightings.

i just hope when i do see them their still wearing both sides :wink:


----------



## BBD1984

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=5527161&share_fid=16462&share_type=t


Anybody confused after reading this....?

Looks like he shot it this season ... 

I thought he shot and missed a 170" during the rut also....I could be wrong.. hopefully he'll clarify... 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobeagler

Anyone out for the Spring muzzleloader season today?


----------



## Jnelly89

I am!!! Heading oit in a few min. 2 doe this morning. Hoping a buck leaves his bed early enough. Hunting standing corn!


----------



## ohiobeagler

Jnelly89 said:


> I am!!! Heading oit in a few min. 2 doe this morning. Hoping a buck leaves his bed early enough. Hunting standing corn!


Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=5527161&share_fid=16462&share_type=t
> 
> 
> Anybody confused after reading this....?
> 
> Looks like he shot it this season ...
> 
> I thought he shot and missed a 170" during the rut also....I could be wrong.. hopefully he'll clarify...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Ya know, I was sitting here thinking you done lost your marbles. 

But then I looked up ole boy’s posts, and sure as chit, that’s exactly what it looks like. Whacks a double drop in early October, then tells how he cleanly misses a big 9pt, and again had a ‘buck of a lifetime’ in range and he blew it. Then he continues to talk about bucks being up on their feet or not....etc. 

Seems awfully confusing to me as well. 

I could give a squirt of piss what anyone does, as long as it’s not in my woods. But I wouldn’t dream anyone would be dumb enough to plaster sumptin like that all over the web.


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> Ya know, I was sitting here thinking you done lost your marbles.
> 
> But then I looked up ole boy’s posts, and sure as chit, that’s exactly what it looks like. Whacks a double drop in early October, then tells how he cleanly misses a big 9pt, and again had a ‘buck of a lifetime’ in range and he blew it. Then he continues to talk about bucks being up on their feet or not....etc.
> 
> Seems awfully confusing to me as well.
> 
> I could give a squirt of piss what anyone does, as long as it’s not in my woods. But I wouldn’t dream anyone would be dumb enough to plaster sumptin like that all over the web.


I agree. If it doesn't effect me or my family, I really could careless... just thought it all seemed strange to me....

We're either missing something, he's a social media liar(maybe the 1st, or a poacher.... hopefully it's the first....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

ohiobeagler said:


> Anyone out for the Spring muzzleloader season today?


I'm out. Beautiful day 
Found this earlier today. Looks like last year's.


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> I'm out. Beautiful day
> Found this earlier today. Looks like last year's.
> View attachment 6702617
> 
> View attachment 6702619


Man great find!
If it's from last year... I'm surprised it's not chewed up more and bleached/dried out....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> I'm out. Beautiful day
> Found this earlier today. Looks like last year's.
> View attachment 6702617
> 
> View attachment 6702619


I wouldn't' be to sure of that. Looks like this years. If it was last years they're normaly bleached out and chewed to pieces. Possibly last years I guess, but I would be very surprised.


----------



## Jnelly89

Well guys i need to get my eyes checked. Clean miss at 60 yards. Its been a great year. I have never hunted this hard in my.life. hanging up the camo untill next season. Talk to everyone soon, God bless


----------



## ohiobucks

Little luck with the TC Encore this afternoon, biggest doe I’ve ever taken. Saw 14 total, no rack bucks. This girl came in and bullied the other adult does on the field, running them off, up on her hind legs swatting with her front. She was a mean, nasty old girl. A 40 yard shot with the 50cal, & she made it about 80 yards. My deer hunting is over until next bow season.


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobucks said:


> Little luck with the TC Encore this afternoon, biggest doe I’ve ever taken. Saw 14 total, no rack bucks. This girl came in and bullied the other adult does on the field, running them off, up on her hind legs swatting with her front. She was a mean, nasty old girl. A 40 yard shot with the 50cal, & she made it about 80 yards. My deer hunting is over until next bow season.


Excellent!! Good work

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Little luck with the TC Encore this afternoon, biggest doe I’ve ever taken. Saw 14 total, no rack bucks. This girl came in and bullied the other adult does on the field, running them off, up on her hind legs swatting with her front. She was a mean, nasty old girl. A 40 yard shot with the 50cal, & she made it about 80 yards. My deer hunting is over until next bow season.


Congrats my friend, she’ll fill some bellies for sure!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ohiobucks said:


> Little luck with the TC Encore this afternoon, biggest doe I’ve ever taken. Saw 14 total, no rack bucks. This girl came in and bullied the other adult does on the field, running them off, up on her hind legs swatting with her front. She was a mean, nasty old girl. A 40 yard shot with the 50cal, & she made it about 80 yards. My deer hunting is over until next bow season.


Congrats, jerky and trail bologna abound!


----------



## ohiobucks

Thanks fellers! Dropped her off at Raber’s, she weighed in at 142lbs dressed.  Could have sworn she was 100lbs more than that while trying to load her in the back of the Polaris...


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Thanks fellers! Dropped her off at Raber’s, she weighed in at 142lbs dressed.  Could have sworn she was 100lbs more than that while trying to load her in the back of the Polaris...


Wow Tom, that’s a big Sally!!!I had my biggest last year of 135lbs, so you got me beat buddy. As you know, Rabers will definitely maximize the freezer filler on that one. Congrats again!!


----------



## billhalljr

Like everyone else, just crazy slow season. Been taking someone almost every day for few weeks but wow slow. I decided to try and find both sheds i talked about but only found one so lost interest in hunting him.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Bill- my hats off to you sir, I love whqt you do every year by bringing others hunting and showing them what we love so much. You are what we need more of, well done fine sir.


----------



## RH1

I'm starting to get frustrated guy's.
5 bucks in the field This evening, everyone within 30 yds.
No shooters. This is the biggest buck I'm seeing. I have not seen a mature buck since the first week of November.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> I'm starting to get frustrated guy's.
> 5 bucks in the field This evening, everyone within 30 yds.
> No shooters. This is the biggest buck I'm seeing. I have not seen a mature buck since the first week of November.
> View attachment 6704081


At least you are seeing some. I haven’t laid eyes on one at all the entire season. I was telling the wife today I am going to pack it in, take stands down and start getting next years firewood started and finished before spring.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> At least you are seeing some. I haven’t laid eyes on one at all the entire season. I was telling the wife today I am going to pack it in, take stands down and start getting next years firewood started and finished before spring.


I know I'm very lucky to see the bucks I do, it just gets frustrating when you have these on camera


----------



## BBD1984

Still trying to get a tag on a deer for my boy... and man has it been difficult....

Deer are coming to feeder at dawn and dusk... nothing mid day....

We've sat 4 or 5 times and have yet to see a deer from the blind... little buddy was sleeping so hard last time I had to wake him up because he was snoring so loud...

Looking for some colder weather to get them to come in earlier I hope....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brwnsfan1

I sat all weekend in Harrison Co and only saw one deer at about 150 yards deep in the woods. I was sitting in a stand that it used to not be uncommon to see at least 4-5 deer in a 3 hour sit morning or evening. I really feel that the herd is down,at least in our area. All the past nuisance permits, new regulations etc have hurt the herd. Have a good friend that lives in the area full time and he said he doesn’t see deer in fields at night anymore and is so frustrated he barely hunted this year. This is a guy that always tagged a nice buck each year and hunts conservatively and ethically. I hope I am wrong but I think it’s only going to get worse before and if it ever gets better. This is the first year in 12 years that no deer were taken off our property.


----------



## billhalljr

Got another one with smoke pole.. not sure im good enough to get anymore with archery equip this year! We heard 1 other shot last night. Its been such a long season i got my wife this shirt 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

brwnsfan1 said:


> I sat all weekend in Harrison Co and only saw one deer at about 150 yards deep in the woods. I was sitting in a stand that it used to not be uncommon to see at least 4-5 deer in a 3 hour sit morning or evening. I really feel that the herd is down,at least in our area. All the past nuisance permits, new regulations etc have hurt the herd. Have a good friend that lives in the area full time and he said he doesn’t see deer in fields at night anymore and is so frustrated he barely hunted this year. This is a guy that always tagged a nice buck each year and hunts conservatively and ethically. I hope I am wrong but I think it’s only going to get worse before and if it ever gets better. This is the first year in 12 years that no deer were taken off our property.


2017 thru Jan 2 Harrison recorded 3216, this year thru Jan 1 2703. Our property has seen a decline compared to 8-10 years ago, but has been about the same last 3-4. I was surprised the public hunting at Tappan was not included in the new buck only regulation. The deer number seem to be way down on that area.


----------



## brwnsfan1

tOSU said:


> 2017 thru Jan 2 Harrison recorded 3216, this year thru Jan 1 2703. Our property has seen a decline compared to 8-10 years ago, but has been about the same last 3-4. I was surprised the public hunting at Tappan was not included in the new buck only regulation. The deer number seem to be way down on that area.


I agree our property is off 646 so we are not far from the Tappan public area you mentioned. What area of Harrison do hunt?


----------



## tOSU

brwnsfan1 said:


> I agree our property is off 646 so we are not far from the Tappan public area you mentioned. What area of Harrison do hunt?


Off deersville ridge road, about 4-5 miles from Cadiz 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

a lot of shots being reported all around.....heard them coming from all directions right at dark sunday night.i then thought about all the guys that have to go back to work and just shot ,to unloaded the gun.


----------



## BBD1984

WEEGEE said:


> a lot of shots being reported all around.....heard them coming from all directions right at dark sunday night.i then thought about all the guys that have to go back to work and just shot ,to unloaded the gun.


Make sure you clean and oil that bad boy up... black powder is super corrosive!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Can anybody tell me why in the world crow hunting is only allowed on Friday, Saturday and Sunday....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

crows are regulated federally as I recall


----------



## muzzypower

I think they're classified as a federal migratory bird.


----------



## Hower08

IClark said:


> I wouldn't' be to sure of that. Looks like this years. If it was last years they're normaly bleached out and chewed to pieces. Possibly last years I guess, but I would be very surprised.


It is 100% last year's. I was with him when he found it. It was burried next to a log in a pine thicket. He was two steps in front of me when he seen it. Very minimal chew marks on it


----------



## medicsnoke

Shot my buck on Sunday with a muzzleloader at 158 yards. He was a deer I have seen for a couple of years and was on the harvest list for my hunt club members. It just so happened, a member and good friend Al shot a buck Saturday night and I went with him Sunday morning to recover the deer. He was not sure of his hit or even what deer he shot...so I wanted to tag along for the help and possible celebration. 

We decided we would sit in the same spot he shot his deer for first light and until it was light enough to track and look for his deer....well as luck would have it, Lopsided followed a group of young, dumb bucks into a large winter wheat field just before 8am and I couldn't pass up the opportunity to shoot a solid buck with my good friend sitting right beside me and have the chance at a double. It was great hunt and we filled the hills with laughter on that beautiful Sunday morning. Honestly one of the funnest hunts I've ever had. He is not as big as the bucks I've harvested in recent years but I'm very happy to put my tag on him. It was a long, hard season and the shooter bucks have been slim or already harvested on neighboring properties.





We were sitting in the center of picture at the top of knob in a blowdown


Al's buck wasn't the buck he thought he was shooting. Low light and deer were exiting the field when he shot. He was very disapointed but if anyone remembers, in 2015 I shot a buck I wasn't happy with and then Al killed my target buck later that night.....so roles reversed this year......life is funny! 


Lopsided in 2017


Lopsided in 2016
[/QUOTE]


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> Shot my buck on Sunday with a muzzleloader at 158 yards. He was a deer I have seen for a couple of years and was on the harvest list for my hunt club members. It just so happened, a member and good friend Al shot a buck Saturday night and I went with him Sunday morning to recover the deer. He was not sure of his hit or even what deer he shot...so I wanted to tag along for the help and possible celebration.
> 
> We decided we would sit in the same spot he shot his deer for first light and until it was light enough to track and look for his deer....well as luck would have it, Lopsided followed a group of young, dumb bucks into a large winter wheat field just before 8am and I couldn't pass up the opportunity to shoot a solid buck with my good friend sitting right beside me and have the chance at a double. It was great hunt and we filled the hills with laughter on that beautiful Sunday morning. Honestly one of the funnest hunts I've ever had. He is not as big as the bucks I've harvested in recent years but I'm very happy to put my tag on him. It was a long, hard season and the shooter bucks have been slim or already harvested on neighboring properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were sitting in the center of picture at the top of knob in a blowdown
> 
> 
> Al's buck wasn't the buck he thought he was shooting. Low light and deer were exiting the field when he shot. He was very disapointed but if anyone remembers, in 2015 I shot a buck I wasn't happy with and then Al killed my target buck later that night.....so roles reversed this year......life is funny!
> 
> 
> Lopsided in 2017
> 
> 
> Lopsided in 2016


Good work Cory... way to stick with it!

And what a shot! How high did you have to aim?



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

BBD1984 said:


> Good work Cory... way to stick with it!
> 
> And what a shot! How high did you have to aim?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


158 yds is a good shot with a muzzleloader but not a super long shot, todays guns, powders and bullets make 200yds a doable shot for most with practice and knowing your gun and setup. I personally have my gun dead on at 125 and know the hold out to 200.


----------



## medicsnoke

vtbowhntr said:


> 158 yds is a good shot with a muzzleloader but not a super long shot, todays guns, powders and bullets make 200yds a doable shot for most with practice and knowing your gun and setup. I personally have my gun dead on at 125 and know the hold out to 200.


I’m not bragging, only saying it was certainly the longest shot I’ve ever took at an animal. I was dead steady on a bi-pod and sitting in a blind chair. I was shooting Al’s gun an .50 cal Ultimate Carbon Fiber muzzleloader on a Remington 300 frame with x2 pyrodex pellets and a Thompson center ballistic tip sabot. He ranged it and told me to hold 6” high as the gun is on at 100 yards. I probably only held 4” high and once I shot feared ide shot low. When we tracked him he was still alive and I put a 2nd shot in him to finish him off. If you look at the harvest pics closely you can see both shots. He will probably only score in the high 130s but he has a beautiful dark cape and I can’t help but want to get him mounted even though I swore I wouldn’t mount anymore deer.


----------



## vtbowhntr

medicsnoke said:


> I’m not bragging, only saying it was certainly the longest shot I’ve ever took at an animal. I was dead steady on a bi-pod and sitting in a blind chair. I was shooting Al’s gun an .50 cal Ultimate Carbon Fiber muzzleloader on a Remington 300 frame with x2 pyrodex pellets and a Thompson center ballistic tip sabot. He ranged it and told me to hold 6” high as the gun is on at 100 yards. I probably only held 4” high and once I shot feared ide shot low. When we tracked him he was still alive and I put a 2nd shot in him to finish him off. If you look at the harvest pics closely you can see both shots. He will probably only score in the high 130s but he has a beautiful dark cape and I can’t help but want to get him mounted even though I swore I wouldn’t mount anymore deer.


He is a great deer no doubt looks to be 5.5 plus, your friend kows his gun and a shot that far with a muzzleloader does take skill. Well done and congratulations to both of you. I said the same thing then killed a 6.5 yr old 6pt that had a smaller rack but just looked cool and I got him mounted.


----------



## mavoh

CarpCommander said:


> Ya know, I was sitting here thinking you done lost your marbles.
> 
> But then I looked up ole boy’s posts, and sure as chit, that’s exactly what it looks like. Whacks a double drop in early October, then tells how he cleanly misses a big 9pt, and again had a ‘buck of a lifetime’ in range and he blew it. Then he continues to talk about bucks being up on their feet or not....etc.
> 
> Seems awfully confusing to me as well.
> 
> I could give a squirt of piss what anyone does, as long as it’s not in my woods. But I wouldn’t dream anyone would be dumb enough to plaster sumptin like that all over the web.



And still crickets for an explanation. Interesting. Wouldn't be too tough for an LEO to track him down since he posted his personal info in the classified section: " Please contact me at 330-754-5835 or email me at [email protected]"
. Would


----------



## BBD1984

mavoh said:


> And still crickets for an explanation. Interesting. Wouldn't be too tough for an LEO to track him down since he posted his personal info in the classified section: " Please contact me at 330-754-5835 or email me at [email protected]"
> . Would


Yeah I definitely wouldn't feel comfortable buying anything off a guy who has posted some questionable behavior....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

medicsnoke said:


> Shot my buck on Sunday with a muzzleloader at 158 yards. He was a deer I have seen for a couple of years and was on the harvest list for my hunt club members. It just so happened, a member and good friend Al shot a buck Saturday night and I went with him Sunday morning to recover the deer. He was not sure of his hit or even what deer he shot...so I wanted to tag along for the help and possible celebration.
> 
> We decided we would sit in the same spot he shot his deer for first light and until it was light enough to track and look for his deer....well as luck would have it, Lopsided followed a group of young, dumb bucks into a large winter wheat field just before 8am and I couldn't pass up the opportunity to shoot a solid buck with my good friend sitting right beside me and have the chance at a double. It was great hunt and we filled the hills with laughter on that beautiful Sunday morning. Honestly one of the funnest hunts I've ever had. He is not as big as the bucks I've harvested in recent years but I'm very happy to put my tag on him. It was a long, hard season and the shooter bucks have been slim or already harvested on neighboring properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were sitting in the center of picture at the top of knob in a blowdown
> 
> 
> Al's buck wasn't the buck he thought he was shooting. Low light and deer were exiting the field when he shot. He was very disapointed but if anyone remembers, in 2015 I shot a buck I wasn't happy with and then Al killed my target buck later that night.....so roles reversed this year......life is funny!
> 
> 
> Lopsided in 2017
> 
> 
> Lopsided in 2016


[/QUOTE]

Pics are not working


----------



## Meat

Got my first pic of a shed buck a few days ago. Had dropped his right side. Now that mloader season is over I will be checking cams and looking for sheds to see who made it through. If like in seasons past, I won't find a single shed, but it is always fun to look.

Meat


----------



## Meat

medicsnoke said:


> Shot my buck on Sunday with a muzzleloader at 158 yards. He was a deer I have seen for a couple of years and was on the harvest list for my hunt club members. It just so happened, a member and good friend Al shot a buck Saturday night and I went with him Sunday morning to recover the deer. He was not sure of his hit or even what deer he shot...so I wanted to tag along for the help and possible celebration.
> 
> We decided we would sit in the same spot he shot his deer for first light and until it was light enough to track and look for his deer....well as luck would have it, Lopsided followed a group of young, dumb bucks into a large winter wheat field just before 8am and I couldn't pass up the opportunity to shoot a solid buck with my good friend sitting right beside me and have the chance at a double. It was great hunt and we filled the hills with laughter on that beautiful Sunday morning. Honestly one of the funnest hunts I've ever had. He is not as big as the bucks I've harvested in recent years but I'm very happy to put my tag on him. It was a long, hard season and the shooter bucks have been slim or already harvested on neighboring properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were sitting in the center of picture at the top of knob in a blowdown
> 
> 
> Al's buck wasn't the buck he thought he was shooting. Low light and deer were exiting the field when he shot. He was very disapointed but if anyone remembers, in 2015 I shot a buck I wasn't happy with and then Al killed my target buck later that night.....so roles reversed this year......life is funny!
> 
> 
> Lopsided in 2017
> 
> 
> Lopsided in 2016


[/QUOTE]

Nicely done brother! 158 yards to me might as well be a mile! 

Meat


----------



## Hower08

Killed my jerky doe Friday night with the bow. Now onto ducks for next couple weekends


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Killed my jerky doe Friday night with the bow. Now onto ducks for next couple weekends
> View attachment 6707011


Nice job brother, congrats. Good luck with the fowl!


----------



## RH1

Anyone else besides me sitting out in this?
I really anticipate good movement the last hour


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Anyone else besides me sitting out in this?
> I really anticipate good movement the last hour


Yeah looks good out... if you can stand it...I bet they'll be moving into the fields at dusk... cold front and spitting some snow....good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Anyone else besides me sitting out in this?
> I really anticipate good movement the last hour


Brr its cold out, spent my day in a muddy ditch putting in a water line for a neighbor. Plan on getting in a tree again Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## vtbowhntr

RH1 said:


> Anyone else besides me sitting out in this?
> I really anticipate good movement the last hour


My dad and uncle were both out until dark, not sure what they saw but were anticipating good movement with the temp drop.


----------



## RH1

I saw 6 tonight. 2 small bucks and 4 does.
Of course the small bucks came into less than 20yd


----------



## ridgerunner1

mavoh said:


> And still crickets for an explanation. Interesting. Wouldn't be too tough for an LEO to track him down since he posted his personal info in the classified section: " Please contact me at 330-754-5835 or email me at [email protected]"
> . Would


What the hell can any LEO do because he shot at a 2nd buck and missed?? I’d sure like to kno?? Man some y’all should of been detectives I swear ..I think I ran a redlight yesterday it was close might have might not y’all figure it out!!


----------



## WEEGEE

when the weather breaks again i might get back out...little too hard for me to do like this..
the herd is growing ,but staying under cover, until dark.....still hard to see a buck right now.
don't know how much longer i'm going to wait on a mature buck to stroll by.

the guys really surrounded the property this last week..even hunting on the RR tracks.

but no one entered the farm ,so no driving or trespassing went on. now!!! i'm all alone:wink:


----------



## BBD1984

ridgerunner1 said:


> What the hell can any LEO do because he shot at a 2nd buck and missed?? I’d sure like to kno?? Man some y’all should of been detectives I swear ..I think I ran a redlight yesterday it was close might have might not y’all figure it out!!


I take it you know this guy? Or do you always defend potential poachers? 

Or maybe your the real shippy under a different alias....? Where were you between the hours of 6:30 and 12 on the night of the incident....? 

I'm going to need some more time to review all the evidence.... 

please standby

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Muzzleloader #'s up.... slightly. 

https://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=277623#.XDeljGlOk0M

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

3 to 5 inches forecasted for my area Saturday....

Thinking about sitting with my boy on our feeder.... just not sure which will be better...

PM before snow hits or AM while snow is hitting...? 

Any suggestions...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> 3 to 5 inches forecasted for my area Saturday....
> 
> Thinking about sitting with my boy on our feeder.... just not sure which will be better...
> 
> PM before snow hits or AM while snow is hitting...?
> 
> Any suggestions...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would think evening would be best but there is no time like time in the outdoors with our kids and grandkids.


----------



## paarchhntr

BBD1984 said:


> 3 to 5 inches forecasted for my area Saturday....
> 
> Thinking about sitting with my boy on our feeder.... just not sure which will be better...
> 
> PM before snow hits or AM while snow is hitting...?
> 
> Any suggestions...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why not hunt both?


----------



## BBD1984

paarchhntr said:


> Why not hunt both?


Great point! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

*Out nie*



BBD1984 said:


> Great point!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Had 4 does come out to clover plot. At 3:30. For some reason they looked right at me a slowly walked right back into cover.


----------



## BBD1984

I know typically deer move before and after a front...

Since it doesn't snow anymore...I can't hardly remember the last time I've hunted in the snow... was wondering if we'd see much movement once it started....

We weren't able to go this evening but going to try to go out in the morning 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> I know typically deer move before and after a front...
> 
> Since it doesn't snow anymore...I can't hardly remember the last time I've hunted in the snow... was wondering if we'd see much movement once it started....
> 
> We weren't able to go this evening but going to try to go out in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Absolutely, I love to hunt over the snow more than any other time I get in a tree. Deer are slaves to their stomachs and will eventually come and feed. I see more deer when the snow flies and right afterwards. I would rather hunt over snow than the rut. GL tomorrow.


----------



## BBD1984

Man looks like a post card out here!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

well i'm done....it's been a great year for me....i always believed i would be able to hunt again.
with some help from my friends i was able to get in the woods.
saw a lots of deer almost every day i went 46 days this year ,the most i ever got to hunt.

could have ,but didn't .....waited for a mature buck to come by but he didn't read the script.

so today when i seen the snow and cold temps to stay low the rest of this season...i said OK i'm done!

i won't be the same ,until i see a red and orange maple leaf again


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Man looks like a post card out here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Beautiful, covered up with does and fawns here as the snow is falling hard. Meigs Co.


----------



## RH1

I can't wait until tomorrow. 
Im headed for the blind around 1030 and sitting until dark.
Deer should move early tomorrow


----------



## Liveblue23

Went out this evening saw 5 or 6 bucks. All young. Something spooked them ended up being closer to 12 deer. Still no sign of the big one that's been popping up on cam. Back at it tm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Took buddy last night n never saw a deer. Have wireless running on what should a been best night of the season to hunt and just a couple deer came in..just crazy

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Seen 2 as we were leaving. Beautiful evening to be in the woods...

A little frustrated I can't get my boy on a deer...I guess that's what you get sitting in someone else's setup... thankful we could use the blind, just think there's a better placement....

Next year I'll try to get him setup better...

Trail cam had a another hunter... new guy... need to ask owner to see who he is... looks like he was muzzle loading....

O well hopefully little man will still want to enjoy the outdoors after striking out....

Side note....I thought it would be smart for him to bring his I-Pod... bad idea... he lost it... thankfully after going home getting rake and lots of prayer...I was able to snag it in about 5" packed down snow ... that was a close one....

Good luck to those still hitting it









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70641

BBD1984 said:


> I take it you know this guy? Or do you always defend potential poachers?
> 
> Or maybe your the real shippy under a different alias....? Where were you between the hours of 6:30 and 12 on the night of the incident....?
> 
> I'm going to need some more time to review all the evidence....
> 
> please standby
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm not a frigging poacher........I've been bow hunting for over 35 years and I never had to poach any bucks... It';s called putting in the hard work of food plots, scouting, proper trail cam placement, etc... If you want to check out all my bucks 8 I have on the wall knock yourself out ....they are ALL legally checked in.. I do hunt various states, I don't just hunt Ohio....so I guess when you post something on here everybody reads into things and makes their own assumption and automatically your a poacher... When and where I shoot my bucks is my business and like the old saying goes when it comes to mushroom hunting... When someone asks. I got it in the woods.... I've been a member of AT since 2006 and I never had anybody accuse me of anything. Even my feedback is 100%....Just because I post pics from my trail cams taken on my property doesn't mean they are from this year or even last year... I don't set years on my cams.. I know what year I place them out.. The only thing I'm concerned is the day and time of movement.. If you need a frigging camera to remind you what year your in then you have a problem.... If you don't have actual proof of a violation you need to keep your thoughts and comments to yourself and stop slamming people on here... I've served my country HONORABLY for 22 years and risked my life and never done an illegal action while on active duty and I sure don't need to start doing any in my civilian life as well.........I sure don't need this crap anymore.... I'm off here for good!!!! Time to move on.. I'm better than this crap.. Don't need it....


----------



## The Phantom

Sat from a little before 3 PM until 5:50 PM Saturday. Saw three slickheads running across the corn fields about 60 yards away at 4:40 PM. Nothing else.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The Phantom said:


> Sat from a little before 3 PM until 5:50 PM Saturday. Saw three slickheads running across the corn fields about 60 yards away at 4:40 PM. Nothing else.


[emoji106], fun to see though isn’t it.....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Going to church and back this morning I saw deer all on the hills and along the roads. Going to head to a tree around 3 today.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Saw 30 deer around me at once but no shooters.. Let it Snowwwww


----------



## RH1

I've been sitting since 1230 thinking they may move All day but nothing yet


----------



## jmclfrsh

I’ve been out since noon in a blind and nothing, not even any squirrels, just birds. 

Hopefully my Buddy Heater is not keeping them away. I’ll sit until dark just to see if anything comes in at last light, but I won’t be shooting anything probably as it’s almost 
the end of legal shooting time. 

Coshocton County


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Going to church and back this morning I saw deer all on the hills and along the roads. Going to head to a tree around 3 today.


Hope you are busy gutting one right now brother! 

Seems odd, but my activity on my cameras has been probably cut in half since the cold snap. I would not assume others in the area are still setting corn out, so I don’t know what or where they are eating? 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> Hope you are busy gutting one right now brother!
> 
> Seems odd, but my activity on my cameras has been probably cut in half since the cold snap. I would not assume others in the area are still setting corn out, so I don’t know what or where they are eating?
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The deer were lining SR 143 today. I passed on everything today.


----------



## ridgerunner1

shippychippy said:


> I'm not a frigging poacher........I've been bow hunting for over 35 years and I never had to poach any bucks... It';s called putting in the hard work of food plots, scouting, proper trail cam placement, etc... If you want to check out all my bucks 8 I have on the wall knock yourself out ....they are ALL legally checked in.. I do hunt various states, I don't just hunt Ohio....so I guess when you post something on here everybody reads into things and makes their own assumption and automatically your a poacher... When and where I shoot my bucks is my business and like the old saying goes when it comes to mushroom hunting... When someone asks. I got it in the woods.... I've been a member of AT since 2006 and I never had anybody accuse me of anything. Even my feedback is 100%....Just because I post pics from my trail cams taken on my property doesn't mean they are from this year or even last year... I don't set years on my cams.. I know what year I place them out.. The only thing I'm concerned is the day and time of movement.. If you need a frigging camera to remind you what year your in then you have a problem.... If you don't have actual proof of a violation you need to keep your thoughts and comments to yourself and stop slamming people on here... I've served my country HONORABLY for 22 years and risked my life and never done an illegal action while on active duty and I sure don't need to start doing any in my civilian life as well.........I sure don't need this crap anymore.... I'm off here for good!!!! Time to move on.. I'm better than this crap.. Don't need it....


Where you at now BBD? No apologies?? This ol dude has forgot more about deer hunting than you will ever know and you could of learned a lot from him!! You can’t even get a shot at a doe in January over a cornpile we all know that by now.... good on you for taking your boy but I bet he’s getting tired of not seeing no deer and this ol dood would of put you and your boy on a deer If beforehand you would of asked...once again not even a apology from you but no worries I doubt he will be back to read your pathetic response to these post !!!


----------



## 6x5BC

ridgerunner1 said:


> Where you at now BBD? No apologies?? This ol dude has forgot more about deer hunting than you will ever know and you could of learned a lot from him!! You can’t even get a shot at a doe in January over a cornpile we all know that by now.... good on you for taking your boy but I bet he’s getting tired of not seeing no deer and this ol dood would of put you and your boy on a deer If beforehand you would of asked...once again not even a apology from you but no worries I doubt he will be back to read your pathetic response to these post !!!


Crickets.............
I was thinking the same thing.
And I know he's read the reply, he lives on here.
Someone else also jumped in with innuendo suggesting fowl play. 
Narrow minds think guys only hunt one state.
Pathetic.
Kudos for pointing out the silence.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Ok lets chalk it up as a mistake on everyones part and move on. I have to admit that I was reading posts from a guy on the OHIO page about shooting a buck and then missing a couple more. Unless we are told that they were different states, he is reporting on the ohio hunting page so most will assume its ohio. Correct me if Im wrong. 

I wouldnt go to the extent that BBD did but i will admit that it caught my attention also. I guess we will have to start asking what state instead of what county when somebody posts activity on this page?


----------



## RH1

I had 4 small bucks and 3 does enter the field corner just 20 minutes of shooting light left..
Im starting to wonder if I'm going to get a shot a booner this year!


----------



## Liveblue23

Hunted this weekend for that big buck. No sign of him. Checked the cam that had been out for a week. He came in last Monday and Wed late in the evening but in shooting light. Ima keep after him especially since its gonna get real cold next week. I just gotta get lucky and be there one evening he comes in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Liveblue23 said:


> Hunted this weekend for that big buck. No sign of him. Checked the cam that had been out for a week. He came in last Monday and Wed late in the evening but in shooting light. Ima keep after him especially since its gonna get real cold next week. I just gotta get lucky and be there one evening he comes in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck man! Colder winter weather should definitely get em on their feet. I just hope you get your shot before he looks like a doe. Probably not too far off.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Liveblue23 said:


> Hunted this weekend for that big buck. No sign of him. Checked the cam that had been out for a week. He came in last Monday and Wed late in the evening but in shooting light. Ima keep after him especially since its gonna get real cold next week. I just gotta get lucky and be there one evening he comes in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am doing the same hoping for some late season magic. Good Luck!


----------



## Meat

Just got an email saying that someone tried to log into my AT account unsuccessfully 5 times and will be locked out for 15 mins. I quickly changed my password, but for the life of me can’t figure out what someone would gain by getting int my AT account? 

Meat


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> Just got an email saying that someone tried to log into my AT account unsuccessfully 5 times and will be locked out for 15 mins. I quickly changed my password, but for the life of me can’t figure out what someone would gain by getting int my AT account?
> 
> Meat


I had that once too...weird.


----------



## BBD1984

6x5BC said:


> Crickets.............
> I was thinking the same thing.
> And I know he's read the reply, he lives on here.
> Someone else also jumped in with innuendo suggesting fowl play.
> Narrow minds think guys only hunt one state.
> Pathetic.
> Kudos for pointing out the silence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awwww here comes the out of staters....

Read his post, if your capable...he shot a buck on opening weekend at HIS property in ohio.. then post all November about hoping to shoot a buck and then missing a buck of a lifetime.... at a property near new philly..... ohio???

I'm just glad he didn't injury that 2nd or 3rd buck!! Then the AT lynch mob, lead by you with your rifle, would have started to hang the gallows!!!

I asked the man several times to explain, trying to give him the benefit of the doubt....I was major giving this guy mad props all season until I read his account on killing the double drop tine....

Maybe your cool with poaching...I try to avoid it and those who do....

Just in case you riderunner... are confused still.... ohio only allows you to kill ONE buck a season, statewide... and you can't use someone else's tag either.... hope that doesn't rain on your hunting strategy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Awwww here comes the out of staters....
> 
> Read his post, if your capable...he shot a buck on opening weekend at HIS property in ohio.. then post all November about hoping to shoot a buck and then missing a buck of a lifetime.... at a property near new philly..... ohio???
> 
> I'm just glad he didn't injury that 2nd or 3rd buck!! Then the AT lynch mob, lead by you with your rifle, would have started to hang the gallows!!!
> 
> I asked the man several times to explain, trying to give him the benefit of the doubt....I was major giving this guy mad props all season until I read his account on killing the double drop tine....
> 
> Maybe your cool with poaching...I try to avoid it and those who do....
> 
> Just in case you riderunner... are confused still.... ohio only allows you to kill ONE buck a season, statewide... and you can't use someone else's tag either.... hope that doesn't rain on your hunting strategy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not that I have high expectations for what people say on social media or similar outlets.... but here's the post that I asked him to explain.... read them for yourself.... pay special attention to the dates...

Maybe next time I'll just let it go and ignore the obvious....

But one no-no on AT is posting anything about losing a deer... then real social justice is executed! I found that out the hard forsure.... yikes.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Awwww here comes the out of staters....
> 
> Read his post, if your capable...he shot a buck on opening weekend at HIS property in ohio.. then post all November about hoping to shoot a buck and then missing a buck of a lifetime.... at a property near new philly..... ohio???
> 
> I'm just glad he didn't injury that 2nd or 3rd buck!! Then the AT lynch mob, lead by you with your rifle, would have started to hang the gallows!!!
> 
> I asked the man several times to explain, trying to give him the benefit of the doubt....I was major giving this guy mad props all season until I read his account on killing the double drop tine....
> 
> Maybe your cool with poaching...I try to avoid it and those who do....
> 
> Just in case you riderunner... are confused still.... ohio only allows you to kill ONE buck a season, statewide... and you can't use someone else's tag either.... hope that doesn't rain on your hunting strategy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dude, what’s it really matter? Right or wrong, potential poacher or not(which I believe to believe not). I’m sorry to lash out again man, but as much as you want it to be, AT really doesn’t matter in the real scheme of life. It’s just another insignificant social media forum that nobody cares about, and less and less people log on too because or stupid chit like this. There’s no social justice on here and you can’t get others to follow your lead if they don’t want too. If I were you, I would spend more time learning how to successfully hunt whitetail yourself, so you can finally teach your boy how to do it himself, instead of spending so much time worrying about everyone else. You have a TON to learn BBD, and spending this much time thrashing others on their practices is not gonna help you, or your boy, learn how to successfully hunt whitetail any quicker. I hate to say it, but I think he needs a better teacher before he will ever care about being a hunter himself. Take care for your own before you worry about others.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Dude, what’s it really matter? Right or wrong, potential poacher or not(which I believe to believe not). I’m sorry to lash out again man, but as much as you want it to be, AT really doesn’t matter in the real scheme of life. It’s just another insignificant social media forum that nobody cares about, and less and less people log on too because or stupid chit like this. There’s no social justice on here and you can’t get others to follow your lead if they don’t want too. If I were you, I would spend more time learning how to successfully hunt whitetail yourself, so you can finally teach your boy how to do it himself, instead of spending so much time worrying about everyone else. You have a TON to learn BBD, and spending this much time thrashing others on their practices is not gonna help you, or your boy, learn how to successfully hunt whitetail any quicker. I hate to say it, but I think he needs a better teacher before he will ever care about being a hunter himself. Take care for your own before you worry about others.


I'll PM you and anyone else on this subject for now on...

To the others, sorry for clogging up the thread, thought this was just a small misunderstanding and guy would make it straight.... not the case...

Lesson learn. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

BBD1984 said:


> Awwww here comes the out of staters....
> 
> Read his post, if your capable...he shot a buck on opening weekend at HIS property in ohio.. then post all November about hoping to shoot a buck and then missing a buck of a lifetime.... at a property near new philly..... ohio???
> 
> I'm just glad he didn't injury that 2nd or 3rd buck!! Then the AT lynch mob, lead by you with your rifle, would have started to hang the gallows!!!
> 
> I asked the man several times to explain, trying to give him the benefit of the doubt....I was major giving this guy mad props all season until I read his account on killing the double drop tine....
> 
> Maybe your cool with poaching...I try to avoid it and those who do....
> 
> Just in case you riderunner... are confused still.... ohio only allows you to kill ONE buck a season, statewide... and you can't use someone else's tag either.... hope that doesn't rain on your hunting strategy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man, you're so self righteous. You're a self appointed know it all and like to read your own posts. I'm glad that I don't have to be around a guy like you in person. I pity your co-workers.
Hopefully one day you will grow up. Perhaps when you do mature, you can go to work for the FBI and catch real bad guys instead of conjuring up charges against guys on AT. You've high jacked this thread on several occasions for the last couple of years. Get a life bud.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck man! Colder winter weather should definitely get em on their feet. I just hope you get your shot before he looks like a doe. Probably not too far off.


Thanks. He came in at 5:45 those two days I mentioned. They always come in late inn that spot. I think for next two weeks I'm going to hunt that spot after work every time I get the right wind. Going for broke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgerunner1

6x5BC said:


> Man, you're so self righteous. You're a self appointed know it all and like to read your own posts. I'm glad that I don't have to be around a guy like you in person. I pity your co-workers.
> Hopefully one day you will grow up. Perhaps when you do mature, you can go to work for the FBI and catch real bad guys instead of conjuring up charges against guys on AT. You've high jacked this thread on several occasions for the last couple of years. Get a life bud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amen brother...and as far as me being a out of stater that might be true I am...I promise I’ve killed more deer in Ohio and my mom still lives there...bigger deer than you I’ll share some pics if you want really want to get in a Di$& measuring contest...this cat is not a poacher and I promise that...ppl like you are gonna be the destruction of A/T ..sorry man I give you props for taking your boy hunting like you do that’s great...just your holier than thow attitude ..skippy is a good dude and you could of pm’d him in the first place


----------



## billhalljr

I'll try lighten mood 


Just **** my pants. Walked back to blind with 100lbs corn on back and dogs with me when ranger locked up and growled.. looked. and guy in bushes with ski mask and machete.... turns out guy doing tree survey of the property. Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> Dude, what’s it really matter? Right or wrong, potential poacher or not(which I believe to believe not). I’m sorry to lash out again man, but as much as you want it to be, AT really doesn’t matter in the real scheme of life. It’s just another insignificant social media forum that nobody cares about, and less and less people log on too because or stupid chit like this. There’s no social justice on here and you can’t get others to follow your lead if they don’t want too. If I were you, I would spend more time learning how to successfully hunt whitetail yourself, so you can finally teach your boy how to do it himself, instead of spending so much time worrying about everyone else. You have a TON to learn BBD, and spending this much time thrashing others on their practices is not gonna help you, or your boy, learn how to successfully hunt whitetail any quicker. I hate to say it, but I think he needs a better teacher before he will ever care about being a hunter himself. Take care for your own before you worry about others.


Spot on,gonna ne another kid that thinks staking out a failure pile is actually hunting...


----------



## mtn3531

billhalljr said:


> I'll try lighten mood
> 
> 
> Just **** my pants. Walked back to blind with 100lbs corn on back and dogs with me when ranger locked up and growled.. looked. and guy in bushes with ski mask and machete.... turns out guy doing tree survey of the property. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I ran across a guy like that once in TN. Except he was an Asian guy hunting with throwing knives lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

billhalljr said:


> I'll try lighten mood
> 
> 
> Just **** my pants. Walked back to blind with 100lbs corn on back and dogs with me when ranger locked up and growled.. looked. and guy in bushes with ski mask and machete.... turns out guy doing tree survey of the property. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Man I would have crapped too.....


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Man I would have crapped too.....


Wow, no kidding, me too!!


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I ran across a guy like that once in TN. Except he was an Asian guy hunting with throwing knives lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Now that’s a new one for me!!! Lol


----------



## WEEGEE

well i see this thread is living up to its' name... bucks still in rut mode....:wink:


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Now that’s a new one for me!!! Lol


Scary thing is... he killed a deer! Lol. We found the gut pile. My uncle had to unload his buddy's 30-30, because he didn't know how to. I swear, you run into ALL types 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Scary thing is... he killed a deer! Lol. We found the gut pile. My uncle had to unload his buddy's 30-30, because he didn't know how to. I swear, you run into ALL types
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I like it! Chuck Norris would be proud!!


----------



## WEEGEE

well i see this thread is just about finished....it's been a great year for me so with that, i'll be back ,on this thread next fall.....good luck to those that love hunting in the snow....i did,but not now!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

1 lone forky early and then it was doe and fawn city. Guess I will plug a nice fat doe in the next week. Any suggestions for processors in SE Ohio that make jerky and trail bologna?


----------



## vtbowhntr

BowtechHunter65 said:


> 1 lone forky early and then it was doe and fawn city. Guess I will plug a nice fat doe in the next week. Any suggestions for processors in SE Ohio that make jerky and trail bologna?


Sharon up at Wood rd. Deer processing does a really good job, she has been cutting my deer for about 15yrs now. Awesome jerky, sticks, and summer sausage.


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> 1 lone forky early and then it was doe and fawn city. Guess I will plug a nice fat doe in the next week. Any suggestions for processors in SE Ohio that make jerky and trail bologna?


Good luck with that brother! I only know one processor in our area and he doesn’t do sausage or jerky. He is pretty high to at $80. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

vtbowhntr said:


> Sharon up at Wood rd. Deer processing does a really good job, she has been cutting my deer for about 15yrs now. Awesome jerky, sticks, and summer sausage.


Thanks!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> Good luck with that brother! I only know one processor in our area and he doesn’t do sausage or jerky. He is pretty high to at $80.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can make great venison breakfast sausage so I might go that route!


----------



## Meat

vtbowhntr said:


> Sharon up at Wood rd. Deer processing does a really good job, she has been cutting my deer for about 15yrs now. Awesome jerky, sticks, and summer sausage.


I didn’t see her signs out this year on Rt. 33, I assumed she was closed. Her deer sticks are the best I have ever eaten. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Meat said:


> I didn’t see her signs out this year on Rt. 33, I assumed she was closed. Her deer sticks are the best I have ever eaten.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah not sure about the sign on 33 but she is definitely open, the only sign I saw this year was out on 50 by the Subway in Albany. Her and Jack got a pretty big set up now from what they had back in the day of running out of the garage.


----------



## Tiggie_00

2 weeks to go in Ohio. Here is a video of a buck from yesterday evening...


----------



## Meat

vtbowhntr said:


> Yeah not sure about the sign on 33 but she is definitely open, the only sign I saw this year was out on 50 by the Subway in Albany. Her and Jack got a pretty big set up now from what they had back in the day of running out of the garage.


That is good to know. My neighbor and I took some deer to her a couple years ago and it seemed like a good, clean operation. Do they still do it there at their house or are they at a different location?

Meat


----------



## RH1

I'm down to 4 days left that I can hunt this year.
I've not shot anything yet. All this talk of deer bologna,summer sausage and jerky,
Well all the does I've been watching should take caution walking into my set.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Meat said:


> That is good to know. My neighbor and I took some deer to her a couple years ago and it seemed like a good, clean operation. Do they still do it there at their house or are they at a different location?
> 
> Meat


Yup still right there at the house.


----------



## 6x5BC

Tiggie_00 said:


> 2 weeks to go in Ohio. Here is a video of a buck from yesterday evening...


With you passing him, he should make it through for next year. Hopefully his tine length will increase with age. Great footage! Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

That's what I thought he'd make a good buck for someone next year.. He's maybe 120 now and with decent mass for a 2 1/2yr old. We've spotted a really good buck that should appear in daylight soon with temps in single digits. Next Monday might just be the day. We need lots of snow and bitter temps to push those big boys out.


----------



## brwnsfan1

Tiggie_00 said:


> That's what I thought he'd make a good buck for someone next year.. He's maybe 120 now and with decent mass for a 2 1/2yr old. We've spotted a really good buck that should appear in daylight soon with temps in single digits. Next Monday might just be the day. We need lots of snow and bitter temps to push those big boys out.


Per the weatherman sounds like you will get what your asking for. May be a real dusy this weekend across most of the state.


----------



## BigFish7

Give him 3 or 4 more years and he’s going to be a tank!!


----------



## jbozdog

*How would you hunt the snow storm?*

Hunting in Ohio near food. Saturday 8-12” snow, low 14. Sunday low 2. Monday low 0.Tuesday low 33. Best evenings to be out? Thanks


----------



## RH1

Monday is probably the pick day, I will be out Sunday afternoon


----------



## Tiggie_00

I'm in the stand Monday waiting on the South wind. I can't believe Tuesday will be 40F.. lol


----------



## RH1

Tiggie_00 said:


> I'm in the stand Monday waiting on the South wind. I can't believe Tuesday will be 40F.. lol


I wish I could be off Monday.
Wednesday I will need to adjust my set up for the wind direction.. 
Hope I don't get sick on Monday, cough cough!


----------



## Tiggie_00

17 days left. In a week to 10days its going to get REAL interesting. Finally some tough elements forcing those big nocturnal bucks into the daylight. It will be so cold with deep snow they won't be able to consume enough food to stay bedded until dark. The race to the dinner plate. But if it's tough for deer it will be brutal cold for us. Dress warm and take a cozy campfire..


----------



## flathead

vtbowhntr said:


> Sharon up at Wood rd. Deer processing does a really good job, she has been cutting my deer for about 15yrs now. Awesome jerky, sticks, and summer sausage.


Sharon has a good rep for processing around here. A couple of the guys at work take their deer there. As far as signage I have not seen any around 50 and 32. She does have signs out on wood road.


----------



## Meat

flathead said:


> Sharon has a good rep for processing around here. A couple of the guys at work take their deer there. As far as signage I have not seen any around 50 and 32. She does have signs out on wood road.


I believe Meigs County is down to one processor. He does good work, but without competition, his prices have risen steadily over the last couple years. Sharon will be getting at least one of my deer next year.

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Anyone else going out this afternoon? I'm going to try and be in the blind by 2


----------



## muzzypower

I love hunting but I have to give you guys credit for having the sheer longevity and endurance to push this late lol


----------



## muzzypower

although if i lived in ohio i would probably still hit it here n there. but very admirable...kudos to those still hammering on.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hoping to take a nice doe today to take over to Wood Road!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Anyone else going out this afternoon? I'm going to try and be in the blind by 2


I am getting in a Lone Wolf around 2 on the edges of a pine thicket!


----------



## RH1

I need a jerky deer


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> I need a jerky deer


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sitting in the recliner in a warm house and had 3 does cross the yard @50yds. Beautiful against the snow. =great hunting.


----------



## corybrown50

Heading out tonight....had 35 come in on me Friday night in a new stand location but got winded hard. With the slight wind change should equal a GREAT hunt!

Cory


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am getting in a Lone Wolf around 2 on the edges of a pine thicket!


Good luck brother! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wv hoyt man

Great day to hang a deer.


----------



## vtbowhntr

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Hoping to take a nice doe today to take over to Wood Road!


Good luck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Had a BRUTE 8 come into the food plot but he never presented a shot for over an hour. First big buck I have seen all year. There were other smaller bucks and a zillion does and fawns. Man I love hunting late season over the snow. Will try again tomorrow. Thanks for the encouragement Meat and VT.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Had a BRUTE 8 come into the food plot but he never presented a shot for over an hour. First big buck I have seen all year. There were other smaller bucks and a zillion does and fawns. Man I love hunting late season over the snow. Will try again tomorrow. Thanks for the encouragement Meat and VT.


Like you I saw the best buck I've seen since November.
Had a few small bucks and a pile of does come in but the gusty, shifting winds never allowed any of them to,get into bow range.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Like you I saw the best buck I've seen since November.
> Had a few small bucks and a pile of does come in but the gusty, shifting winds never allowed any of them to,get into bow range.


Oh he got in bow range but wouldn’t turn just right for me. Hard to draw with 4 bucks and 10-15 does in front. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Oh he got in bow range but wouldn’t turn just right for me. Hard to draw with 4 bucks and 10-15 does in front. Maybe tomorrow...


Good luck tomorrow,I will be in the same spot again.
Maybe one of us will get it done.
I love hunting these brutal conditions, any deer in this is rewarding


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Good luck tomorrow,I will be in the same spot again.
> Maybe one of us will get it done.
> I love hunting these brutal conditions, any deer in this is rewarding


I do too, love late Jan more than the rut! GL to you as well.


----------



## paarchhntr

Hats off to you guys that sat in these conditions. Sounds like you guys were covered in deer.


----------



## BdaBuck

I typically hunt big woods. Haven’t seen a shooter since the end of November. Seen two shooters today in field edges on my way to my property early this evening.

Vinton county


----------



## Tiggie_00

Scoped 7 bucks tonight under my tomorrow's stand. No shooters. Come on! It's go time. If you shoot two 125 bucks side by side / 1 shot? Does that count as a non typical 250inch ? Lol


----------



## irishhacker

Tiggie_00 said:


> Scoped 7 bucks tonight under my tomorrow's stand. No shooters. Come on! It's go time. If you shoot two 125 bucks side by side / 1 shot? Does that count as a non typical 250inch ? Lol


Only if you video tape it and post it on here


----------



## dduff1

In blind now jus had small doe up treeline. She spooked foe some reason. Had a shooter at a different stand Friday but stayed 80 yards. To cold to hang in tree tonight. So I am set up in blind over clover field.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Does and fawns tonight only. Man I couldn’t sit in a tree without my heater body suit and hand warmers!


----------



## RH1

Got a deer down tonight guys, 
Man it was cold but the deer were everywhere. My first deer of the year.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Got a deer down tonight guys,
> Man it was cold but the deer were everywhere. My first deer of the year.
> 
> View attachment 6721575


Sweet, I smell some jerky dehydrating. Congrats.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Sweet, I smell some jerky dehydrating. Congrats.


Oh ya, thanks bud.
That exodus is an awesome head. Deer only went 60yds and fell over!


----------



## vtbowhntr

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Does and fawns tonight only. Man I couldn’t sit in a tree without my heater body suit and hand warmers!


That big buck yesterday clouded your vision of snack sticks and jerky from Wood rd. If you kill him though it will make more snack sticks and jerky.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Got a deer down tonight guys,
> Man it was cold but the deer were everywhere. My first deer of the year.
> 
> View attachment 6721575


Congrats RH1, happy for ya man. I know you’ve had a long season. Enjoy the reward for your hard work!


----------



## vtbowhntr

RH1 said:


> Got a deer down tonight guys,
> Man it was cold but the deer were everywhere. My first deer of the year.
> 
> View attachment 6721575


Congrats she looks delicous!


----------



## treestandrx3

Don't have a dog in the fight , but love following this thread thru the year . What happen to that guy BBD1984 , he was on here few times a day ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

RH1 said:


> Got a deer down tonight guys,
> Man it was cold but the deer were everywhere. My first deer of the year.
> 
> View attachment 6721575


Congrats my friend!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations RH! Way to stick with it.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

treestandrx3 said:


> Don't have a dog in the fight , but love following this thread thru the year . What happen to that guy BBD1984 , he was on here few times a day ?


Not sure myself,but the level of bullchit went down tremendously


----------



## ohiobucks

I wasn't out there hunting, but from 4pm to dark last night I saw 14 deer from my back window, they were really hitting the cut corn. Also had a young red fox come up to the back of the house, haven't seen him back there since early fall.

Congrats on the doe RH1, good to see your time and effort was rewarded.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

vtbowhntr said:


> That big buck yesterday clouded your vision of snack sticks and jerky from Wood rd. If you kill him though it will make more snack sticks and jerky.


True, I have opportunities at does every day so I am holding out until the very end.


----------



## Meat

RH1 said:


> Got a deer down tonight guys,
> Man it was cold but the deer were everywhere. My first deer of the year.
> 
> View attachment 6721575


Congrats brother.

Meat


----------



## medicsnoke

My Facebook feed is lit up with bucks today! Full moon and bitter cold = movement

If it goes south tonight or tomorrow it will be good!


----------



## Meat

54 degrees for tomorrow! I love Ohio, but the weather gets to me sometimes. I wish it would pick a season and stick with it for a while!

Meat


----------



## hdrking2003

treestandrx3 said:


> Don't have a dog in the fight , but love following this thread thru the year . What happen to that guy BBD1984 , he was on here few times a day ?


I heard he’s guiding hunts and helping train the newest tracking dog at the “local outfitter”. It’s all speculation at this point tho.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Not sure myself,but the level of bullchit went down tremendously


Lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

It’s go time!


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> It’s go time!


Good luck brother! 

Meat


----------



## IClark

Meat said:


> 54 degrees for tomorrow! I love Ohio, but the weather gets to me sometimes. I wish it would pick a season and stick with it for a while!
> 
> Meat


You guys down south need a deep freeze to get rid of all them ticks! Lol Only 40 tomorrow up here in the Northwest.


----------



## billhalljr

Idk guys.. u best get after it as this is like Groundhogs day! My lazy beagle hasn't touched his shed in like 10 months but just dug it out of his toy chest for some reason. Must be a sign 








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

NICE!!!! Any sign is a good one.....
For me...went out on a recent "yellow day" according to Deercast and saw 35 deer in the field. Hung a new stand closer....went out last 2 "green days" and saw nada.....

Cory


----------



## brwnsfan1

corybrown50 said:


> NICE!!!! Any sign is a good one.....
> For me...went out on a recent "yellow day" according to Deercast and saw 35 deer in the field. Hung a new stand closer....went out last 2 "green days" and saw nada.....
> 
> Cory


Ya I have had similar results using the app as well.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

The hurt buck is going to retaliate when he heals up! lol


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## tOSU

What the heck is going on with this thread, I swear tiggie posted that video earlier than 1:20PM today. Huntfromabove even commented on it at 10:14AM


----------



## WarriorVanes

Nice video Tiggie. Do you think the injured buck will make it?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Man it was like early spring today in Meigs Co. UGH, UGH, UGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I'm experiencing technical difficulties. Had to reload it.  I don't know if that 12pt is going to make it. Later that evening a coyote was following. I hope he does but he looks skinny. The right thing to do is shoot him but I'm not sure if he's been shot, injured or just sick. With him being skinny it could be carbon poisoning. We've talked about it. I have seen 3 other bigger deer but didn't post them due to low quality of the video. Im trying to fatten them up.



tOSU said:


> What the heck is going on with this thread, I swear tiggie posted that video earlier than 1:20PM today. Huntfromabove even commented on it at 10:14AM


----------



## 6x5BC

That 12 pt's left front foot appears to be swollen. Maybe that's the only injury he has?? It's obvious those younger bucks know that he can be pushed around in his current condition. I hope he makes it if you elect to pass on him. Nice video. Good luck !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Man it was like early spring today in Meigs Co. UGH, UGH, UGH!!!!!!!!!


And don’t forget the rain! It always freakin rains! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> And don’t forget the rain! It always freakin rains!
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just think how much snow we would have if temps had been different. I am going to give it heck next week when it is supposed to be really cold again.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I will be in the stand every south influence wind here on out. A nice 140s 8 point beat me to the stand 2 days ago by 10 minutes. He will be back for sure after I video him I make plug him. He's pretty nice yet to get him on camera


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Heading to the tree in a bit, beautiful day to hunt. Hoping for some early movement.


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Heading to the tree in a bit, beautiful day to hunt. Hoping for some early movement.


Good luck!

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, hoping to see that big 8 tonight.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Covered up in does tonight no bucks.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Boys it was cold this evening. Hunt Stand said 14mph winds pffffffff try 25mph. It was fa fa fa freezing. Lol. The warm prior days and wind held them up. Im thinking tomorrow might be the day.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tiggie_00 said:


> Boys it was cold this evening. Hunt Stand said 14mph winds pffffffff try 25mph. It was fa fa fa freezing. Lol. The warm prior days and wind held them up. Im thinking tomorrow might be the day.


I am hoping so. GL to you.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Passed on a decent 9 pt this evening


----------



## Tiggie_00

Keep seeing about 30-40 deer each night but no shooters. What is this scrub buck heaven? Lol


----------



## Jnelly89

Hunting over bait late season is a lethal tactic!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Jnelly89 said:


> Hunting over bait late season is a lethal tactic!


Please dont use hunting and bait in the same sentence.....


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Please dont use hunting and bait in the same sentence.....


Lol [emoji106]


----------



## jace

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Please dont use hunting and bait in the same sentence.....


haha, why


----------



## Meister

Lotsa high horses around here I see.

Hunting over corn is the same as hunting with a 330fps compound bow with pins set at 20 30 40 50 even 60. Which is really not much different than with a crossbow.

Unless y'all are stick n stringin it, you got no leg to stand on. Or of you hunt that favorite acorn ridge or just off the trail next to a corn/bean field or even your favorite food plot.

I don't typically hunt over corn for the record. However, certain properties I hunt are small and have nothing on them, so I put corn out to pull deer from larger stands of timber that I'm not allowed to hunt on. Without an attraction for deer, my house would be worthless to hunt. With a 3 year old, being self employed (and super busy), and being married, I wouldn't be able to get out hardly at all if I couldn't hunt at home. 

I don't typically get in corn pissing matches, but before you dog someone for using it, know there may be justified circumstances.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Meister said:


> Unless y'all are stick n stringin it, you got no leg to stand on.


Ok,now staking out a cornpile is just that staking out a cornpile.i have no problem with anyone doing it.Just dont confuse it with hunting


----------



## Meister

And staking out a pile of acorns that a tree dropped is much different?


----------



## corybrown50

Corn, acorns, beets, little elves herding deer towards me...who cares with 1 week left...I just want some meat for the family and friends! 
[emoji41][emoji1662][emoji106][emoji120]

Cory


----------



## Bulian82

corybrown50 said:


> Corn, acorns, beets, little elves herding deer towards me...who cares with 1 week left...I just want some meat for the family and friends!
> [emoji41][emoji1662][emoji106][emoji120]
> 
> Cory


Amen, and good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

I bet most of you guys fish with a bare hook, you know, being against bait and all... [emoji3]

It’s not my thing, but I’m not about to call someone out about it just because they hunt differently than I do.

Good luck to all you guys still trying to fill a tag out there. [emoji106]


----------



## RH1

Come on guys..
I sat from 2 till dark today. Saw 11, all does n yearlings.
No good shot at a doe just yearlings. Looks like I'm going to be out in the weather on Wednesday.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Come on guys..
> I sat from 2 till dark today. Saw 11, all does n yearlings.
> No good shot at a doe just yearlings. Looks like I'm going to be out in the weather on Wednesday.


I plan on hitting it each day starting Tuesday thru Sunday. All I am seeing is does and yearlings as well. Meigs Co.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I plan on hitting it each day starting Tuesday thru Sunday. All I am seeing is does and yearlings as well. Meigs Co.


I saw a lone deer on the opposite end of the field tonight but by the time I had the binoculars up it was headed off the hill. Makes me wonder if it was a buck.
Damn I'm still trying to convince myself I'm going to,shoot a big one this season


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> I saw a lone deer on the opposite end of the field tonight but by the time I had the binoculars up it was headed off the hill. Makes me wonder if it was a buck.
> Damn I'm still trying to convince myself I'm going to,shoot a big one this season


Same, I was on my way home from date night last night and about hit a booner on SR143 here in Meigs. Have seen 3 nice bucks at night on the road with full racks.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Same, I was on my way home from date night last night and about hit a booner on SR143 here in Meigs. Have seen 3 nice bucks at night on the road with full racks.


I had 4 different bucks on my camera since Monday and I couldn't build a PnY if I added all them together. I'm thinking Wed is my last opportunity. Might have to take a doe to fill my tag


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> I had 4 different bucks on my camera since Monday and I couldn't build a PnY if I added all them together. I'm thinking Wed is my last opportunity. Might have to take a doe to fill my tag


Good Luck!


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Good Luck!


You to bud, stay warm


----------



## 6x5BC

Meister said:


> And staking out a pile of acorns that a tree dropped is much different?
> View attachment 6727605


Great snow camo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Check out the non residents.roughly $260 for a license and a deer tag.thats a start.


----------



## H20fwler

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Check out the non residents.roughly $260 for a license and a deer tag.thats a start.


It needs to double or triple that.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

H20fwler said:


> It needs to double or triple that.


I agree


----------



## rackhunt

don't hate


----------



## treestandrx3

H20fwler said:


> It needs to double or triple that.


Make it $1,000, My buddies farm is that good .


----------



## H20fwler

treestandrx3 said:


> Make it $1,000, My buddies farm is that good .


$1000 NR would be perfect! Excellent idea...I'll bring that all up at the Spring meeting.


----------



## treestandrx3

H20fwler said:


> $1000 NR would be perfect! Excellent idea...I'll bring that all up at the Spring meeting.


Great idea !!! LOL ,never happen they are not that stupid !!! Make it $2,000 maybe some good farms will go up for sale .


----------



## Tiggie_00

Iowans hunt for free with a semi load of corn dropped off for my treestand pets.


----------



## backstraps01

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Check out the non residents.roughly $260 for a license and a deer tag.thats a start.



I think its way too little and way too late


----------



## palmatedbuck04

backstraps01 said:


> I think its way too little and way too late


For sure


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Its gona take alot more of an increase than that to keep us away!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Its gona take alot more of an increase than that to keep us away!!


I hear ya i spend $720 for 2 tags in Illinois and $120 for PA to get away from Ohio and hunt where there are better deer numbers,and baiting is illegal


----------



## Tiggie_00

More late season passing.. We have plenty of time


----------



## Meat

First shed of the year. The left side of a buck I call Sir Charles (if you don’t like the naming of deer, I don’t care!). Was just lying on the edge of my plot where he jumped the fence. Oddly, he was not on camera, so I don’t know if he has lost both sides yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> First shed of the year. The left side of a buck I call Sir Charles (if you don’t like the naming of deer, I don’t care!). Was just lying on the edge of my plot where he jumped the fence. Oddly, he was not on camera, so I don’t know if he has lost both sides yet.
> View attachment 6728995
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, I name the bucks I see that are unique as well. Hope you find the right side.


----------



## Tiggie_00

That's a nice shed what the end look like? Still bloody ? Brown ? White?


----------



## RH1

Meat said:


> First shed of the year. The left side of a buck I call Sir Charles (if you don’t like the naming of deer, I don’t care!). Was just lying on the edge of my plot where he jumped the fence. Oddly, he was not on camera, so I don’t know if he has lost both sides yet.
> View attachment 6728995
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great find, I'm starting to think I'm not killing a buck this year


----------



## Tiggie_00

You are fortunate to have the hunting skill, patience that took 9 yrs to finally succeed. You must have not shot a buck those other 8 yrs. I mean a real hunter has a goal all or nothing.  In my area deer can travel 5 miles easy in any direction. I'd be a fool to think I was hunting the same deer season to season. But I do have my personal ethics Ive never shot a doe or buck under 130inchs. I've shot deer from 130s to 160s only never taking anything less.



ridgerunner1 said:


> real hunter would wrestle one down and hogtie it...then tie it out back and feed it triple big buck feed for 4 yrs ...then just wack it with a 7inch cut rage and put it on here for us to see...got my 250 inch deer hunted him hard 9 yrs ...had 16 missed opportunities before I finally connected ...but when I did ooo so sweet what a feeling


----------



## Meat

Tiggie_00 said:


> That's a nice shed what the end look like? Still bloody ? Brown ? White?


It was still red, so it hadn’t laid there for long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Found 1 this weekend...pretty clean here though. Shined bright white as the sun went down and I saw it from 150 yards away on the edge of the field. Saw bucks though still intact as well in the same sit.

Cory


----------



## Tiggie_00

I haven't seen 1 buck shed out and I usually see about 10-15 bucks every 2-3hr hunt


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I hear ya i spend $720 for 2 tags in Illinois and $120 for PA to get away from Ohio and hunt where there are better deer numbers,and baiting is illegal


I guess Im confused? I have always read posts from you about basically not liking NRs but yet you travel to multiple states to hunt? Do you hunt public or private land in Illinois and PA?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> I guess Im confused? I have always read posts from you about basically not liking NRs but yet you travel to multiple states to hunt? Do you hunt public or private land in Illinois and PA?


I think you are confused with someone else i have no problem with NR's.i have more of a problem with residents than NR.


----------



## RH1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I think you are confused with someone else i have no problem with NR's.i have more of a problem with residents than NR.


Palmated I don't always agree with your posts but this one is spot on..
I've definitely had more issues with resident hunters. 
Actually,I don't recall any issues with non residents.


----------



## Tiggie_00

7 days left its crunch time



Meat said:


> It was still red, so it hadn’t laid there for long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tiggie_00 said:


> 7 days left its crunch time


[emoji106][emoji1662]


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I think you are confused with someone else i have no problem with NR's.i have more of a problem with residents than NR.


Sorry about that! I definitely do then! There are so many ohio NR haters on here i guess I got you mixed up. The farm I hunt which is owned by my buddy used to let some resident hunt the property for years. He got so sick of it because they wouldn’t abide by some simple rules! They would show up with 10 guys for gun season, drive atvs where he asked them not to, and were very disrespectful. I now have exclusive rights to this this property with my father because of them. I know not all residents are like this but he has told me many stories of his friends properties where residents have been kicked off too due to disrespect.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Winds right but -10 with 20mph wind. Hmmmm :laser: :elch:



BowtechHunter65 said:


>


----------



## dduff1

In the blind now other than the wind it’s actually pleasant. RH1 I feel ya doesn’t look like I will tag a buck this year either. Passed a lot of good bucks hunting the Amish poached deer from Coshocton. But I guess u can’t kill a giant if u shoot the first decent deer u see usually. Or if giant gets poached!


----------



## brwnsfan1

dduff1 said:


> In the blind now other than the wind it’s actually pleasant. RH1 I feel ya doesn’t look like I will tag a buck this year either. Passed a lot of good bucks hunting the Amish poached deer from Coshocton. But I guess u can’t kill a giant if u shoot the first decent deer u see usually. Or if giant gets poached!



Amen Brother on the Amish. They sure don’t play by the rules in Harrison county either. Their motto seems to be shoot them all and who cares who’s property they are on.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Man the deer were on the move tonight. Small bucks but all had full racks. Meigs Co.


----------



## RH1

Man I really want to head out this afternoon but it is brutal outside.
Deer definitely will be up this afternoon looking for food


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I can’t see riding a tree with 35 MPH gusts, it’s not worth it to me. I will go tomorrow..


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I can’t see riding a tree with 35 MPH gusts, it’s not worth it to me. I will go tomorrow..


I hear ya, and man is this warm couch comfy today.


----------



## Meister

I'm bucked out, but I have the sudden urge to put another in the freezer.. plus I like the hunts that when I get out there I ask myself why tf I decided to sit in negative 25 wind chill.. lol.. I might sit an hour n a half tonight..


----------



## RH1

Meister said:


> I'm bucked out, but I have the sudden urge to put another in the freezer.. plus I like the hunts that when I get out there I ask myself why tf I decided to sit in negative 25 wind chill.. lol.. I might sit an hour n a half tonight..


I haven't shot my buck this year or last year for that matter.
I did fill a tag last week but would like to take another for burger


----------



## Hampton3

I’ve hunted hard all season with no luck. I was to picky in the beginning. Headed out Sunday, it’s my only chance between now and then to fill my tag. If I do get one my wife will be pissed that she won’t be able to make fun of me anymore.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tomorrow afternoon should be bearable in a tree.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon should be bearable in a tree.


Well I couldn't sit in the house any longer. Im sitting in my blind on a field corner now.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Well I couldn't sit in the house any longer. Im sitting in my blind on a field corner now.


Good Luck, I am sitting in a recliner absorbing warmth from the wood stove. Wife is making pancakes, eggs and bacon for supper.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Good Luck, I am sitting in a recliner absorbing warmth from the wood stove. Wife is making pancakes, eggs and bacon for supper.


Nice, that's what I had before I headed out


----------



## RH1

Well looks like that's it for my season guys. Not sure that work demand is going to allow me time to,hunt Sunday. 
Today I Sat from 230 till dark. Saw the same 2 yearlings I see just about every sit and a small 6pt.
Good luck to anyone getting out these last few days


----------



## Tiggie_00

Every south influence wind I will be in the tree by 3-4. From the back door I saw a nice fat 140s yesterday.


----------



## Meister

Wife's best friend sat here at the house yesterday. 515 she let one fly. Shot was a little low, barely nicked a lung. Crossed about 15 properties (gotta love urban hunting). Every single land owner granted permission to track and I recovered her deer this evening.


----------



## RH1

Good job meister.

Looks like I'm going to be able to hunt Sunday evening


----------



## Tim/OH

I might get go out tomorrow or sun....


Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00

Tonight is the night. 4 days left


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I might get go out tomorrow or sun....
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Tim, hope you have some late season magic!


----------



## Meister

Crunch time. I'm also trying to help get my buddies daughter (around 7) her first. Shell sit sat and Sunday evening... I may or may not have thrown an apple or 30 out for her special occasion. (Bait police need not apply or reply).


----------



## treestandrx3

Meister said:


> Crunch time. I'm also trying to help get my buddies daughter (around 7) her first. Shell sit sat and Sunday evening... I may or may not have thrown an apple or 30 out for her special occasion. (Bait police need not apply or reply).



Yep, most will say your not really hunting, lazy, cheating , and whatever else the higher ups will say . As long as your legal , having fun, all that matters , and the heck with everyone else .


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> Crunch time. I'm also trying to help get my buddies daughter (around 7) her first. Shell sit sat and Sunday evening... I may or may not have thrown an apple or 30 out for her special occasion. (Bait police need not apply or reply).


This type of situation is not where I have the issue, and no disrespect btw, but thanks for clearing up who is allowed to post in an open Internet forum. My issue is when a grown man, who wants everyone to think how good of a HUNTER he is, can’t get it done unless he’s sitting over a truck load of corn during the late season. All the while giving advise to others all season long on how to get it done, even tho he can’t get it done himself without having a ton of training bait in front of his stand every year. Then he will plaster his hero pics all over the Internet when he finally gets a shot at these trained pets at the corn pile, with his bow, bow brand, and bow name taking center stage like he is advertising his own TV show......instead of concentrating on how to be a hunter. That’s my issue and I have no respect for that type of person. Being offensive has never been a problem for me(so it does not bother me who on here agrees with me or likes me for that matter), but neither has been telling the truth or sharing my opinions. I will always “tell it like it is”.

Good luck to your buddy’s daughter, I wish her nothing but success this weekend!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Still passing with 3 days left..


----------



## Meister

What I meant by need not reply was more to the note that I don't care what anyone thinks. I'm trying to grow the heritage by getting a youngster on her first deer. I did the same with my wife's best friend, got her her first arrowed deer. Yup, even with a crossbow! How many deer have I killed over corn? 2. 
2 out of nearly 100. Shoot me. Like I mentioned in previous posts, it's literally the only possible way at my house. Without corn, I'd likely never have a shot on my own property.Give me another 150 yards south, I would hunt trails in travel corridors near bedding. But, I can't. I can recover deer off of surrounding property no problem. Just not allowed to hunt those core areas a "good" Hunter would normally hunt. It's funny that a grown man gives two chits what another grown man does when it's entirely legal. I'm sure your a good dude, but pull the reigns on your elitest pony. If you wear plaid, your bow has no wheels or sights, and that's all you've ever done, then you can tell me to stfu.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> What I meant by need not reply was more to the note that I don't care what anyone thinks. I'm trying to grow the heritage by getting a youngster on her first deer. I did the same with my wife's best friend, got her her first arrowed deer. Yup, even with a crossbow! How many deer have I killed over corn? 2.
> 2 out of nearly 100. Shoot me. Like I mentioned in previous posts, it's literally the only possible way at my house. Without corn, I'd likely never have a shot on my own property.Give me another 150 yards south, I would hunt trails in travel corridors near bedding. But, I can't. I can recover deer off of surrounding property no problem. Just not allowed to hunt those core areas a "good" Hunter would normally hunt. It's funny that a grown man gives two chits what another grown man does when it's entirely legal. I'm sure your a good dude, but pull the reigns on your elitest pony. If you wear plaid, your bow has no wheels or sights, and that's all you've ever done, then you can tell me to stfu.


No elitist pony here Meister(only an Iron Pony lol), and I commend your efforts on trying to grow the sport. The sport of the HUNT is what most of us love so much and what keeps us going. Good luck this weekend, and congrats on the successes you have already had this season.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck Tim, hope you have some late season magic!


Thanks bro


Tim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I might get go out tomorrow or sun....
> 
> 
> Tim


Knock em dead buddy.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Knock em dead buddy.


Thanks man...


Tim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodog2

I have enjoyed finishing out a season in a tree.


----------



## RH1

I will be out tomorrow.. Slickheads beware


----------



## billhalljr

What a loooooooooooong hunting season 2018/2019 has been. Almost called it quits but Hannah said she was still game so wanted to give it one last try before season ends tomorrow. Yesterday was the 4th time this year*I drove down to Dayton to get her to hunt this year.. but can't complain becauseTom Hall*has gotten her every time after so saved me some driving.


Really didn't have high expectations for the weekend as not much on film but nothing to loose... We ran down the road to shoot the bow before the hunt to practice and glad we did because I forgot all the hunting arrows,*so after running back home was on our way 


This was like the 4th time this year its has happened to me, but 60 seconds after getting in the blind we had a deer come in.. Her buck must have heard us walk in as he was standing 50 yards away just looking around*and actually stood there but took him another 35 minutes before he would commit so had to split my time between watching him and keeping Hannah from falling out of her chair bc she was a sleep 5 minutes in.


Once the 9 point committed he came right in to 20 yards and she made great shot and was down beside the blind so made it easy to tag and get back in. Wasn't an hour later and 3 does came in and she was done in 15 yards.*Uncle Bill got the bow loaded and was going to fill my last tag...but I'm just getting too old to drag 3 gosh darn deer out at once so passed.


As most know, my brother Tom has a whole house full and Hannah just filled their freezer for a couple months!



Interesting note about this property. Right before rut I was going back on this property and noticed some movement right on the property line. I kept my distance but found that 75 yards from my stand was a pretty big*homeless camp with a wood burning stove. I snuck out and notified my owner and the neighbor, who had previously denied me hunting on his property. The trespassers were crossing my property from the back of a city community so my guy called the cops and turns*out 2 guys had warrants for them so were taken into custody. The neighbor asked me to show him so I went with him, with of course 'backup', and found the camp. He owned the property and asked me to help him tear it apart so we did, the pic is after we took*1/2 of the camp down and so far no one has come back. The neighbor was so appreciative that I now have an extra property to hunt!


All in all, pretty great year





















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats man! That's a nice buck. Maybe you should start a YouTube channel giving advice to help new hunters. Seriously there isn't enough free range real hunters sharing their strategies. If you hunt long enough and hard enough you can and will have success.  



hdrking2003 said:


> Buck tag filled in Knox County this morning! Not a giant by any means, but I am proud of myself nonetheless. Saw him enter a field around 100 yards away at around 7:20 this morning, hit the grunt then the bleat can a couple times each, and he walked to 16 yards to my left within just a couple minutes. Definitely on a mission. Pin is set at 30, so definitely had to compensate a bit, but best blood trail I have ever seen in person. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him fall over within seconds. Was definitely an exciting morning with the best weather that you could ever ask for on Nov 11th. Same stand, almost the same time of day, and within 2 days of my 2016 buck(Nov 13th). I might be on to something on that property, lol. Back to doe patrol for me. Gotta keep the freezer full, and the farmers happy! Good luck all!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Yet I’m the troll. Lol.

Good luck to everyone getting out there today. Temps will be unseasonably warm, but you never know what could happen. At least you won’t freeze your azz off, if nothing else.


----------



## hdrking2003

Weird, my last post was deleted. Well to reiterate......

Good luck to everyone out there today in these unseasonably warm temps!!!


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Weird, my last post was deleted. Well to reiterate......
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there today in these unseasonably warm temps!!!


Thanks bud..
Worst wind direction you could have on our farm but no,way I'm sitting out this afternoon on the last day


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Thanks bud..
> Worst wind direction you could have on our farm but no,way I'm sitting out this afternoon on the last day


Yeah, might as well, cause essentially minimal damage can be done by the wrong wind on the last day anyway . Lol. Who knows, might be just the weird kind of magic you need. As they say RH1.....can’t kill em from the couch. Hopefully a big racked brute, or another big Sally, will get within range for ya.....your doe needs a companion in the freezer


----------



## RH1

Beautiful afternoon. Good luck to anyone else out this last day


----------



## hdrking2003

Aaaaaaand now, my post that was deleted, has reappeared. At least on Tapatalk. Gotta love it!

Went out to do one of my other favorite activities this afternoon......shoot my pistols at my buddy’s indoor range, and saw tons of turkeys on the way out at just before 2pm, tons of deer on the way home at about 4:30. Was shocked to see so many deer feeding out in the fields at that time, with the temps being in the mid 50’s. Just goes to show that Mother Nature can be very unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## Meister

The youngster struck out. I'm already ready for next year.


----------



## RH1

Well that's a wrap..
I saw 6 this evening, got close but no good shot opportunity.
Crazy how a bowhunters mind works. The entire afternoon I was scouting trails with the binoculars from my stand in preparation for next season. Next years strategy and stand sets were playing out in my head all evening. Damn I love bowhunting, how many days until the opener!!


----------



## Timinator

Didn't see a deer these last two days, but I shot two coyotes; male and female.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Well that's a wrap..
> I saw 6 this evening, got close but no good shot opportunity.
> Crazy how a bowhunters mind works. The entire afternoon I was scouting trails with the binoculars from my stand in preparation for next season. Next years strategy and stand sets were playing out in my head all evening. Damn I love bowhunting, how many days until the opener!!


235 I do believe....


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> 235 I do believe....


Count down begins


----------



## irishhacker

Got skunked on the last sit.. Come on Turkey season!


----------



## brwnsfan1

Any last day heroics by anyone? Love to hear if anyone knocked one down in the closing hours.


----------



## RH1

brwnsfan1 said:


> Any last day heroics by anyone? Love to hear if anyone knocked one down in the closing hours.


I was close, 2 fat girls at 25yds. I was clipped on but shot was to risky for me


----------



## tOSU

brwnsfan1 said:


> Any last day heroics by anyone? Love to hear if anyone knocked one down in the closing hours.


Not exactly last day, but had a buck harvested Saturday evening on our property. No pics..


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Tag soup again for me. I need to quit being so Pickey. I had two bucks that were 160 or better and decided it was them or nothing! I guess the won and it was nothing!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Thumbs up! You can't shoot the big ones if you shoot the small ones. Now it's time to coyote hunt and continue the improvement of the herd. 



Buckeye Buck said:


> Tag soup again for me. I need to quit being so Pickey. I had two bucks that were 160 or better and decided it was them or nothing! I guess the won and it was nothing!


----------

